# Aphrodite...Conceiving Tigers in 2010 - 17 Graduates so far!



## 2016

https://i.imgur.com/H8sWL.gif​

*Inspired by the goddess of Love and Fertility, we are journeying together to find our BFPs!
2010 is the Chinese Year of the Tiger and we all want our own little tigers to adore.
******************

​*
*
 On a quest - Searching for the big O: ​
 Chiarezza06.....CD52.....
 Nevertogether.....CD28.....
 Britt11.....CD7.....


 A journey of a 1000 miles begins with...the Two Week Wait: ​
 sweetmama26.....6dpo.....
 TaeboMama.....5dpo.....

https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9549/mybannerglitter79738026.gif


 CSunshine013.....30w3d
 Lindyloo.....30w
 ryder.....29w5d
 LittleAurora.....28w
 Tinkerbell500.....26w2d
 Devi#1....26w
 EllaMom2B....23w4d
 iwanta8a8y....23w2d
 MommyMichele....22w5d
 GennaLynne....22w
 hibiscus07.....21w
 ClaireNicole....20w5d
 Joli.....19w2d
 Ladybird28.....18w2d
 GossipGirly.....18w
 nicole3108.....16w2d
 2016.....11w1d



​
*
To get your Aphrodite badge simply copy and paste this text into your signature:


PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/H8sWL.gif[/IMG][/URL]


*For the Graduates *::cloud9:

PHP:

[URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/255976-team-aphrodite-delivering-tigers-2010-a.html#post4094800][IMG]https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9549/mybannerglitter79738026.gif[/IMG][/URL]


​


----------



## Jaxvipe

Can i join you ladies? im on CD7 just waiting to O!! :dust: to all


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay! Here's a huge handful of lucky baby dust to us all........ GOOD LUCK to us all for our BFP's this month! Thanks 2016 for setting up this group and for keeping us all coordinated and inspired! ; ) xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls, would love to join. I am DPO 7 today. Testing early, this week!!
xx


----------



## Joli

GO TEAM APHRODITE!! :yipee: Thanks for setting this up 2016 :happydance:

Good luck girls - lets get some BFPs this month!


----------



## emilyjean

Could I join? I'm on CD15, and 2 dpo? I'm not exactly sure. xD


----------



## 2016

Welcome everyone :wave:
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:

So like MommyMichelle asked on the old thread, for those waiting to O what are you all trying for this cycle? I took soy on days 2-6, Vitamin B6 (100mg), Grapefruit juice, OPKs, temping and will use progesterone cream after ov.
What's your list (you don't have to have a crazy long on like me lol) and I will put it up on the front page.

Notice I have put us into 3 groups now - Waiting for O, TWW and graduates. Tried to put you all in CD/dpo order. If I ever get the count wrong - which is likely when the bloomin' cat steps on the keyboard. Let me know!. x


----------



## MommyMichele

Here I am! Banner and all!

I did soy 140 mgs, CD's 3-7!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I'm planning on BD'ing on CD 7, 8 & 9 and then again about 12/16 hours after ov as I am hoping to conceive a girl (already have 2 boys plus a stepson!) lol. Also ordered some calcium supplements and plan on not over-eating (all these things are supposed to help to conceive a girl!). The timing is crucial though apparently in conceiving gender of your choice as is having an acidic cm as this promotes the hardier girl spermies! Apparently no female orgasms to get girl too, but can't guarantee I'll abstain from that one or BD'ing just isn't as much fun! lol; ) 

Seems like conceiving girls takes longer as obviously most of this goes against simple rules of conception i.e. BD on ovulation with alkaline cm etc etc! But I am willing to wait until it happens so may be on this thread for some time! lol

Have bounced back after chemical now as am great believer in fate..... what will be will be and all that. 

Am keeping fingers crossed though and have stocked up on ics (20 of them!!!), FRER and cb digis so now just need to time things right and wait and see!!!! But I am soooooooooo IMPATIENT! Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Joli

Fantastic front page 2016! How exciting that you've started your OPK tests - Fx'd for you! :dust:

This month I'm going to use preseed, and because I'm on Clomid (which thins your uterus lining and dries up CM), I'm trying to do some research on taking Robutissm (sp?!) for CM and baby asprin for uterus lining...but scared to take any medication not recommended by the doc (who is not very helpful!). Other research says that Evening Primrose Oil up until O is very good, as well as Red Raspberry Leaf Tea 

(From online: "_Brewed as a tea, red raspberry leaf is one of the safest and commonly used tonic herbs for women wanting to get pregnant or for women who are already pregnant. Red Raspberry Leaf (Rubus idaeus) tones the uterus, improves contractions and decreases constipation. It also contains many vitamins and minerals, including vitamin C and calcium. The alkaloid fragrine is thought to help tone the uterus_.")

I have read about progesterone cream - is this something which need a prescription, or can anyone use it, and if so, where can you get it (brands?). Any dangers that you know of? Where do you apply it? (asking for too much detail?.. LOL :wacko: )

Lots of questions! :shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

This cycle i took Soy 55mg from CD2-CD5, EPO, Vitamin B-Complex 100mg, and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. I really want to try the progesterone cream after O but i'm kinda of nervous to. But i probably will do it any way lol. If you look at my chart my temps have been so low but this morning they jumped back up into "normal" range. Fx'd they stay up i think the B6 is helping some what already!


----------



## Devi#1

does anyone know how to add the great banner to the personal signature?


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1, that was going to be my question too. How do I add the banner to my sig? sorry probably simple, but not a copy and paste thing.
this thread sounds fun, love it! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Yay Team!
Hey--whatever happened to Mrskcbrown? I never heard anything about her testing day.

Also, I want that banner too. How do I get it??


----------



## Devi#1

Dont worry I managed to do it.. yay!!

So this month I am using OPK. The box says that I should start testing 10CD so that's what I am going to do. I am already taking Pre-natal's. My OB-GYN had told me to start them atleast 3 months before we even think about trying to concieve so now its the 4th month that I have been on them. The OTC brand I am taking is Rainbow Light - Just once Naturals- Prenatal One.. It is 100% natural.. it also has Red rasberry leaf extract & ginger extract & spirunlina.. 

No drinks no tea/cofee (not that I used to drink them in the first place.. so no biggi) 

Has anyone tried MACA? I just read about it on a blog.. it boosts fertility apparently


----------



## Devi#1

ok you got to go to edit signature .. add image.. and paste this link 
https://mbmfiles.com/Dec2009/091215-rumED8mjA3su.gif


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Dont worry I managed to do it.. yay!!
> 
> So this month I am using OPK. The box says that I should start testing 10CD so that's what I am going to do. I am already taking Pre-natal's. My OB-GYN had told me to start them atleast 3 months before we even think about trying to concieve so now its the 4th month that I have been on them. The OTC brand I am taking is Rainbow Light - Just once Naturals- Prenatal One.. It is 100% natural.. it also has Red rasberry leaf extract & ginger extract & spirunlina..
> 
> No drinks no tea/cofee (not that I used to drink them in the first place.. so no biggi)
> 
> Has anyone tried MACA? I just read about it on a blog.. it boosts fertility apparently

Thanks for the link!
I also take the Rainbow Light prenatals but I do the minitabs because I can't swallow the bigger pills!


----------



## hibiscus07

I added a link to the image so people can get to our team. If you want to add our team link to the image, here's the code:

*UPDATE: dammit! it's posting the pic rather than the code

So, here's the code, but replace the parentheses () with these brackets [ ]*

(url=https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/239437-aphrodite-conceiving-tigers-since-2009-a.html)
(img)https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...om/Dec2009/091215-rumED8mjA3su.gif(/img)(/url)


----------



## Devi#1

hibiscus07 said:


> Devi#1 said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry I managed to do it.. yay!!
> 
> So this month I am using OPK. The box says that I should start testing 10CD so that's what I am going to do. I am already taking Prenatals. My OB-GYN had told me to start them at least 3 months before we even think about trying to conceive so now its the 4th month that I have been on them. The OTC brand I am taking is Rainbow Light - Just once Naturals- Prenatal One.. It is 100% natural.. it also has Red raspberry leaf extract & ginger extract & spirunlina..
> 
> No drinks no tea/cofee (not that I used to drink them in the first place.. so no biggi)
> 
> Has anyone tried MACA? I just read about it on a blog.. it boosts fertility apparently
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> I also take the Rainbow Light prenatals but I do the mini-tabs because I can't swallow the bigger pills!Click to expand...

I know! The damn things are HUGE. and they smell awful!! I haven't seen the mini ones.. where did you find them?


----------



## 2016

Had a hectic day at work...just trying to catch up with all you girls:

*MommyMichelle*...Did you get any side effects with the soy? What day do you ov normally?

*Tinkerbell*....Glad you are feeling positive now. I have heard to conceive girls it is good to make your juices acidic so drinking grapefruit juice, eating spicy food, caffiene (I know not ideal for TTC) and avoiding things that make it alkaline like milk, cheese etc. is the only tip I know.
I am sorry to say nicole3108 also had a chemical :cry: This TTC thing is so hard sometimes *sigh*

*Joli*...I have recently bought Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream online (see my journal). It was recommended by a nice lady in 2nd tri who had 5 early mc's until she "took matters into her own hands". You apply a little to fatty areas eg butt, thighs twice daily after ov. How long is your LP normally? I've bought some Robitussin but I stupidly got the one with decongestant in which will dry me up! :doh: Apparently Mucinex works well too...the magic ingredient you are looking for is Guaifenesin. I am also hooked on the Red raspberry leaf. What days did you take the Clomid out of interest? Now I am the one with all the questions :rofl:

*Jaxvipe*....Another soy girl. Same question for you - what day do you normally ov and what day do you hope to ov this cycle? Sounds like you are similar to me with the Vit B, Red raspberry leaf and progesterone cream. I have never actually used the cream before so I can be guinea pig if you lot are wary of it.

*iwanta8a8y*....I posted on your other thread. Hope you get resolution to bfp and/or AF missing in action!

Someone mentioned mrsckbrown. I looked around for her a bit and found that AF arrived, she is now CD3. I only moved people across from the other thread if they specifically asked because I don't want to annoy people and it also takes time to update the front page for loads of people who posted once then dissappeared.

You will notice that some of your names on the front page are underlined. Hope you don't mind but I linked to your charts because I am partial to a bit of stalking! If any others have more charts I can link please post the link.

I think you are all looking blinging BEAUTIFUL with your Aphrodite badges! :flower: You girls are already keeping me busy and making this cycle fly by. :hugs:


----------



## emilyjean

Joli said:


> This month I'm going to use preseed, and because I'm on Clomid (which thins your uterus lining and dries up CM), I'm trying to do some research on taking Robutissm (sp?!) for CM and baby asprin for uterus lining...but scared to take any medication not recommended by the doc (who is not very helpful!). Other research says that Evening Primrose Oil up until O is very good, as well as Red Raspberry Leaf Tea

I used pre-seed this month, and I've heard a lot of good things about Mucinex or Robitussin as well. OH hated the pre-seed, we don't normally use lube, so it was a little too slippery for his liking. Mine too, I could hardly feel him xD. But, if it works, it works. :thumbup:


And thanks for adding me to the first post. 7 days til testing!! AGHH!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devi#1 said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry I managed to do it.. yay!!
> 
> So this month I am using OPK. The box says that I should start testing 10CD so that's what I am going to do. I am already taking Prenatals. My OB-GYN had told me to start them at least 3 months before we even think about trying to conceive so now its the 4th month that I have been on them. The OTC brand I am taking is Rainbow Light - Just once Naturals- Prenatal One.. It is 100% natural.. it also has Red raspberry leaf extract & ginger extract & spirunlina..
> 
> No drinks no tea/cofee (not that I used to drink them in the first place.. so no biggi)
> 
> Has anyone tried MACA? I just read about it on a blog.. it boosts fertility apparently
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> I also take the Rainbow Light prenatals but I do the mini-tabs because I can't swallow the bigger pills!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The damn things are HUGE. and they smell awful!! I haven't seen the mini ones.. where did you find them?Click to expand...

I know they have them at Whole Foods but I think around here they were $17 for 90 tabs (30 day supply). I got them on this site--180 tabs for $19 https://www.lifesvigor.com/prenatal-petite-multivitamin-180-tablets-rainbow-light.html


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> Had a hectic day at work...just trying to catch up with all you girls:
> 
> *Joli*...I have recently bought Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream online (see my journal). It was recommended by a nice lady in 2nd tri who had 5 early mc's until she "took matters into her own hands". You apply a little to fatty areas eg butt, thighs twice daily after ov. How long is your LP normally? I've bought some Robitussin but I stupidly got the one with decongestant in which will dry me up! :doh: Apparently Mucinex works well too...the magic ingredient you are looking for is Guaifenesin. I am also hooked on the Red raspberry leaf. What days did you take the Clomid out of interest? Now I am the one with all the questions :rofl:

Thanks for the big group message 2016! What a great job you're doing keeping up with all the girls :happydance:

I'll look into the progesterone cream - what ever works!! It's hard to say what my LP is - I was clockwork when I was younger, but was on the pill for 10 years, been off now for 8 months, and didn't ovulate. In my first round of clomid, my LP was 13 days, so not too bad (but I didn't O until CD21!). I'm not on 2nd month, so we'll see... But I've read that going on clomid has so many side effects (dry CM, thin uterus lining), so I'm going to try to do everything I can to combat it! I'll go down to the chemists today to see if I can find some mucinex! 

On clomid, I did 1st round on days 5-9, this round, I accidently took it a day early, so I'm on days 4-8. I've tried to do some reading on what the difference is, but there doesn't seem to be any massive difference. It seems to be making my temperature rise though! My low AF temperature didn't stay around for long?! I'm not sure that that means... :wacko:

I love all the banners girls! This will be our month!!!:dust:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> *MommyMichelle*...Did you get any side effects with the soy? What day do you ov normally?

See that's the thing hun, I really don't know. I don't temp because of my sleep habits, it's not going to work for me. I have a hormonal imbalance (high prolactin) that's interfering with my ovulation. I'm medicated for it but we won't know if it's in normal range unless I get pregnant or get tested again in FEBRUARY! Meanies. I try and track my ovulation by CM and CP for now. No OPKS! (can't see the damn things well anyway)

Now about the soy. I used it last cycle and OMG talk about tons and tons of EWCM! I've never had that much in my life ever! I did notice that on CD 15 everything was where it needed to be for O and I even got a very quick needle like pain on my right side AFTER DTD! But it really didn't mean anything, the pain could have been a stitch for all I know. After CD 15, things changed. EWCM went away and my CP dropped like a rock, so I figured it was over. It was a busted cycle in the long run but things were looking really promising as to my body working properly again!

This cycle, I've upped my soy and I'm on CD 10. I don't know what going on with me this time. My cervix is being all funny, really hard, sometimes really low and other times really high but never soft. It's still early yet and I should start getting EWCM in the next few days if I go by what happened last cycle. My boobs are bothering me and I'm leaking now and then and with having high prolactin, that's not a good thing. My meds might not be working like they should be. Leaky boobs are a sign of high prolactin but not always. Sensitive boobies can also be a sign of O!

Anyway, we are BD every other day until my CM goes away again. lol we started BD on CD 6! AF lasts 3 days lately thankfully! I can't keep DH off me lately anyway, either he can sense that I'm about to O or he's just that randy lately, who knows lol! :haha::blush:

How are you ladies?


----------



## Joli

I have some not good news... my DH did a semen analysis, the report came in today. Only 14% of his guys are motile, and out of that, 50% of them are slow. He needs to see a urologist to see if there is anything that can be done... otherwise, according to the doctor, we will have to consider IVF. Can't explain how gutted I am right now :(


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> I have some not good news... my DH did a semen analysis, the report came in today. Only 14% of his guys are motile, and out of that, 50% of them are slow. He needs to see a urologist to see if there is anything that can be done... otherwise, according to the doctor, we will have to consider IVF. Can't explain how gutted I am right now :(

:hugs:
This is a tough thing to find out but at least you now know and you can hopefully improve things. See my new motto on my signature. This is a marathon not a sprint (remind me that in 2 weeks time) and things will work out in the end :thumbup:
Might be a daft/silly suggestion but I feed my DH Vitamin C, Zinc and Selenium supplements because they help the spermies. I also keep banging on at him about cutting out the alcohol and caffiene. He is trying but I feel like I am doing so much for TTC that is a small request for a month or two. Sorry talking about me there....

Also wanted to say that I noticed a slight spike in temps from soy. I think the reason is that oestrogen lowers your temps and with Clomid/soy having the "oestrogen soaking up effect" there is less in your system so the temps are higher. :shrug:

:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:

Hope the rest of you amazing Aphrodites are well! :kiss:
I noticed when I edited my signature this morning that the team badge takes up a lot of lines. I wonder if I should make a long thin one...you know how I girls like options! I just fancied a different shape when I made it.


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the uplifting words :) I'll let you know what the urologist says tomorrow... DH isn't taken any particular supplements (he insists that he doesn't 'believe in vitamins' - but he just might now!!). He drinks a lot of tea too, so that's probably no good... <sigh> I never thought I would have to do IVF, honestly don't know that much about it...oh well, I guess we'll know more tomorrow.... 

Thanks for being such great support gals. xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Joli, just read your post, sorry to hear of your news and that your down, but like someone else wrote, at least you know definitely what is happening.
I dont know much about that side, but hopefully they can help you get a BFP very soon. I am sure they can with modern medicine.
Sending you lots of baby dust
:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Joli .. just read the post. sorry to hear the bad news.. but I agree with everyone else, now atleast you know whats happening.. so be strong & modern medicine can do wonders these days, Things will work out. We are all with you. (Take those vitamins :flower:)


----------



## Devi#1

My chart looks very strange.. hmm.. I hope it looks normal by the time O comes around..

So I did alot of research about MACA and I ordered the powder yesterday. I also ordered WheatGrass powder. Both are good for you. No harm in taking them.. Hubby and I are both gna take them everyday. MACA is especially good for him. 1/2 tsp MACA with milk in the morning & wheatgrass in fresh juice in the evening. So lets see what they do for us.. I used to make fresh wheatgrass juice in the summer but since I live in Seattle and there is no Sun all winter long I think powder is better now. They will be arriving tomorrow CD 7 so that's when I will start.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi hun, can you update me please, still no AF but not looking good on the BFP side either, did a clearblue digital today and it couldnt have been any clearer to tell me 'Not Pregnant'

Gutted...I started feeling that I could be pregnant today, I thought my boobs were being to hurt and i felt a bit sick - well that MUST have been all in my head...!!

Just need my period now so that i can start on my next cycle...:cry:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Joli said:


> I have some not good news... my DH did a semen analysis, the report came in today. Only 14% of his guys are motile, and out of that, 50% of them are slow. He needs to see a urologist to see if there is anything that can be done... otherwise, according to the doctor, we will have to consider IVF. Can't explain how gutted I am right now :(

Just read back and seen your post, so sorry to hear this hun, but like others say at least you know what is probably the cause of you not getting pregnant so you can be helped. FX for a BFP in 2010 xx


----------



## hibiscus07

This is only the 2nd month I've charted but my temps are noticeably different during the follicular phase than last month.
Last month they were approx 97-97.2F and they're above 97.5F so far this month. Maybe I still have some progesterone floating around since AF isn't quite over yet. Hmm...

Is this normal? Do you have different temps month-to-month or are they usually the same? I'll check some other charts, too


----------



## Jaxvipe

2016 said:


> *Jaxvipe*....Another soy girl. Same question for you - what day do you normally ov and what day do you hope to ov this cycle? Sounds like you are similar to me with the Vit B, Red raspberry leaf and progesterone cream. I have never actually used the cream before so I can be guinea pig if you lot are wary of it.

Well don't really know what day i O on. The last two cycles i O'd on CD 10 and then CD 14. So im basically trying to get a better O. I only took 55mg just to see if it does anything. My main concern is my LP. It was 9 days and then only 5 days. So thats why i wanted to try the progesterone cream after o. My concern tho is what if i do get pg and then like the dr gets mad at me for using none prescribed cream or w/e. IDK im just kinda lost and confused at the moment. I came of Depo in August so my periods are still regulating. BUT they are getting back to normal. I was at a spot on 28 days before depo so im hoping they will bounce back quickly since i was only on it for 3 months so, one shot total.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey iwanta8a8y so sorry to hear your body has been playing tricks on you. Hope AF comes soon so you can get on with BD'ing in your next cycle. Fingers x it will be your lucky month hun. Makes you feel frustrated when you aren't sure and then test and it's BFN and then you feel like 'why did I waste that test' (kick yourself)! But sometimes you just gotta put your mind at rest! Lol x x




iwanta8a8y said:


> Hi hun, can you update me please, still no AF but not looking good on the BFP side either, did a clearblue digital today and it couldnt have been any clearer to tell me 'Not Pregnant'
> 
> Gutted...I started feeling that I could be pregnant today, I thought my boobs were being to hurt and i felt a bit sick - well that MUST have been all in my head...!!
> 
> Just need my period now so that i can start on my next cycle...:cry:


----------



## Devi#1

hibiscus07 said:


> This is only the 2nd month I've charted but my temps are noticeably different during the follicular phase than last month.
> Last month they were approx 97-97.2F and they're above 97.5F so far this month. Maybe I still have some progesterone floating around since AF isn't quite over yet. Hmm...
> 
> Is this normal? Do you have different temps month-to-month or are they usually the same? I'll check some other charts, too

Look at what my chart is doing and you will have a good laugh! :haha:


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> This is only the 2nd month I've charted but my temps are noticeably different during the follicular phase than last month.
> Last month they were approx 97-97.2F and they're above 97.5F so far this month. Maybe I still have some progesterone floating around since AF isn't quite over yet. Hmm...
> 
> Is this normal? Do you have different temps month-to-month or are they usually the same? I'll check some other charts, too
> 
> Look at what my chart is doing and you will have a good laugh! :haha:Click to expand...

What's going on? Looks like a ski slope!


----------



## Joli

Thank you for all the lovely encouraging words! We saw the urologist today, and he suggested getting another sperm sample in a couple weeks time to compare. In the meantime, since I'm on clomid right now, we're seeing a fertility specialist tomorrow to see if it would be possible to do IUI this cycle. The chance of success is remote with low sperm motility, but it's a higher chance than just trying on our own....miracles do happen, right...???? :cloud9: 

Here's hoping!! I'll let you know what the fertility specialist says... <gulp>

Lots and lost of baby dust to all of you!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## 2016

Joli...fx'd the FS is willing to help out. Keep us posted. x

Devi & hibiscus...your charts look fine to me, I basically don't take too much notice about AF temps because they can be all over the place. Devi you are right to start OPKs CD10. I bought loads and couldn't wait so started CD7 I think :doh: which basically means I have wasted 4 tests so far.

iwanta8a8y...thanks for the update. Its horrible to be in limbo like this I am sure. I don't want to give you false hopes but it is still possible for you to be pg but your levels are low. This website I look on with hcg levels shows that at 18/19dpo (not sure which you are anymore because I got distracted while updating this morning) your levels might still be between 7 & 16 which is too little even for a FRER! Those CB digis are only 50miu which is half as sensitive as FRER at 25miu. If you do have a FRER handy then do that with FMU and post for us tweakers and line spotters. After this long wait I really want a BFP for you!
Heres the website : https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## nicole3108

Just wanted to say hello again, I haven't posted since you moved the thread! 

Jaxvipe, I was on depo a couple of years ago...horrible stuff isn't it? They really should inform people more about the shot or I never would have gotten it. I think its great that you are being so proactive in getting your cycle back on track! :)

Joli: I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. :hugs: Hope everything goes well with the specialist!


----------



## Jaxvipe

nicole3108 said:


> Just wanted to say hello again, I haven't posted since you moved the thread!
> 
> Jaxvipe, I was on depo a couple of years ago...horrible stuff isn't it? They really should inform people more about the shot or I never would have gotten it. I think its great that you are being so proactive in getting your cycle back on track! :)

Yea i have a team on here of girls that are coming of Depo and its so horrible! I can't believe they even allow it to be given. I understand that side effects of no periods and stuff like that are great for women, but what it is doing to your body is terrible. I think if more women knew the REAL risks of taking depo they would never have gotten the shot in the first place. I kick myself everyday for letting them inject me with that. :cry:

Well no real update from me... just on CD 10 waiting to O. Have had some slight twinges in my left ovary so FX'D I'll be Ov'ing this weekend! i did some chart stalking yesterday of women in my age group and it seems that their temps are a little bit lower and looked alot like mine. So that made me feel a lot better about how low my temps were in the beginning of my cycle. But that also could've been the soy making my temps lower. 

It was so funny last night OH wants to BD right when i got home from work and i just kinda wanted to relax and sit on the couch for a little bit. And he goes "Don't you want you belly to get bigger?" :haha: i just laughed for like 5 minutes.

What are you ladies up to this weekend?:flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> This is only the 2nd month I've charted but my temps are noticeably different during the follicular phase than last month.
> Last month they were approx 97-97.2F and they're above 97.5F so far this month. Maybe I still have some progesterone floating around since AF isn't quite over yet. Hmm...
> 
> Is this normal? Do you have different temps month-to-month or are they usually the same? I'll check some other charts, too
> 
> Look at what my chart is doing and you will have a good laugh! :haha:Click to expand...

Ack! That would make me insane. At least they're lower than most of your LP temps. So I take that as a good sign...


----------



## iwanta8a8y

PS did another test this morning with a first response and not even a faint line...Just got to wait for AF now i think...Got docs on Monday so will see what they think of it...Thanks for your support ladies.x


----------



## 2016

*iwanta8a8y*...is your cm still creamy? I would seriously recommend temping because it is far easier to know for sure if you've ov'd or not. You could start now even before AF and it might already start giving you clues. Is the test so obv negative that you won't even post a pic? My BF sent me her "negative" test....and she has taken many tests...and I could see a line. :shrug:


----------



## Devi#1

iwanta8a8y said:


> PS did another test this morning with a first response and not even a faint line...Just got to wait for AF now i think...Got docs on Monday so will see what they think of it...Thanks for your support ladies.x

maybe you O'd much later than you think.. hmm.. I agree with 2016 start temping.. you will be more aware of what is going on.. all the best for monday


----------



## Britt11

Hey everyone, I am just going to throw this out there....I am not convinced FRER is the best early preg test. I know a lot of my friends did not test positive with FRER early but did with other brands, even cheaper ones. I know many women on this forum seem to use it as a gold standard, but honestly I'm not convinced. I think they are very good for not predicting false +'vs or evaps but i dont if they are the earliest to pick up...just a thought I wanted to share.
what are your thoughts girls?
cheers,


----------



## Devi#1

[/QUOTE]Ack! That would make me insane. At least they're lower than most of your LP temps. So I take that as a good sign...[/QUOTE]

I'm not to worried.. It will regulate soon I think there was some progesterone floating around from just before AF & all. 

I'm off to Vancouver this weekend for a small holiday .. hope to get alot of BD'ing in btwn sightseeing.. lol :winkwink:


----------



## 2016

Britt11...interesting thoughts about hpts...I just suggest FRER for early testing because I am paranoid about the evil evaps and false negs. I am always eager to find out about tests good for early detection - which one would you recommend? You can bet I will go get one asap! Piaster addict I am!

Devi....enjoy your relaxing break. Perfect time for 'dancing' :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

2016, your probably right about waiting for a FRER, at least with that one a +ve is a +ve, i totally agree....I am so impatient too. My sister got a negative on a FRER and a +ve on a Clearblue easy early on...I know those show evaps but its a toss up hey? I'm not sure really, I just wanted to throw out that thought and see what you guys thought.
Cheers,


----------



## Tinkerbell500

With all of my pregnancies I got a clear positive on an asda own preg test before I got one on a FRER! But I agree, FRER don't have the evaps so you can be sure a positive is a positive! ; )

I'm currently on CD 8 and due to ov on CD12 so hope timings are right this month! Started BD'ing last night but I have just got thrush quite bad as from yesterday and I haven't had it in years!!! : ( feel like my foo foo is on fire!!! Lol (tmi)

Hope it won't interfer with TTC this month but is a damned pain in the butt and bit of a passion killer!! 

How's everyone else doing? Hope you are all well and have lovely weekends!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

2016 said:


> *iwanta8a8y*...is your cm still creamy? I would seriously recommend temping because it is far easier to know for sure if you've ov'd or not. You could start now even before AF and it might already start giving you clues. Is the test so obv negative that you won't even post a pic? My BF sent me her "negative" test....and she has taken many tests...and I could see a line. :shrug:

Yeah the test is very obviously negative nietger me or OH could see even a faint line. Think it is only time now as I had a little brown, I guess old blood, on my paper this morning so think the old which will be here later today. 

Am disapointed but at least we can start again now, just hope my cycles haven't got even longer and this is the norm now...

We braved the snow today and went to boots to pick up a thermometer today so I am now ready for her. Will start temping tomorrow morning xx

here's to TEAM APHRODITE - were going to make our babies in 2010 girls xx


----------



## Britt11

oh hon, i am so sorry to hear that, wow what a long cycle hey? You have a great attitude for 2010 and hope the next one is a BFP! 
another interesting point on the preg tests Tinkerbell, thanks for sharing
Baby dust


----------



## 2016

iwanta8a8y....I LOVE your PMA :thumbup: I would highly recommend Fertility Friend for recording your temp. I personally temp vaginally (TMI?) because I found oral temps too erratic esp with the whole "take temp before you move or talk". DH hated the beeping early in the morning so I have to get out of bed and go to the bathroom. Even with this movement my temps seem pretty sensible. Keep us posted and I will update you on the front page.

Looking at my temp today I think I am following the pattern to ov on CD22 as I did before :shrug: Only time will tell but I suppose I don't mind because I will be off the week leading up to ov if it comes CD22 which is a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

iwanta8a8y, I'm so sorry about the old hag squeezing her way in - I was really hoping for you this month!! :( Don't worry girls, we'll all get our 2010 babies, I'm sure of it!

So we went to see the fertility specialist - and believe it or not, he didn't think that my DH's sperm motility was _that_ bad (not sure how that works based on everything I've read online, and according to the urologist. The FS thought that a lot of it was down to DH being run down, stressed, not enough sleep. So he's given us some vitamins, and he said to try this month on clomid, and then if nothing, go back next month and he'll start me on some injections (not sure what... although reading your comments on Depo is a bit concerning!? Then if that doesn't work, try IUI... and in the meantime, DH to take another analysis after some xmas cheer. :)

Oh, and the fertility specialist said he thinks I have mild PCOS, as I have quite a lot of follicles which aren't maturing (hence the no-ovulation). 

Despite all this, he seemed optimistic(!) mostly because I'm still 29 (and DH is 30). But he seemed really good, very caring and explains so much more than my last gyno! So Fx'd! :)

Gosh, it's such a rollarcoaster the things we are going through. You guys are all so awesome though. 

2016, Fx'd that your O comes on time! I hope the soy worked :)

Good luck with your testing Britt11 - what a fantastic xmas gift that would be!


----------



## MommyMichele

Oh lawdy! I think O has come early! Massive crampage and loads of EWCM! CP is where it needs to be! This better be it! I'm on CD 12. Think I might have to jump hubby AGAIN before he heads to work!


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele said:


> Oh lawdy! I think O has come early! Massive crampage and loads of EWCM! CP is where it needs to be! This better be it! I'm on CD 12. Think I might have to jump hubby AGAIN before he heads to work!

:spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:sex::sex: *Woo hoo! Go get dat eggy!* :sex::sex:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy:

:dust::dust::dust:

​


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> Oh lawdy! I think O has come early! Massive crampage and loads of EWCM! CP is where it needs to be! This better be it! I'm on CD 12. Think I might have to jump hubby AGAIN before he heads to work!
> 
> :spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :sex::sex: *Woo hoo! Go get dat eggy!* :sex::sex:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy::spermy::bunny::spermy::spermy:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> ​Click to expand...

roflmao thanks hun, I needed that! I need all the luck I can get, I *REFUSE* to hit cycle 30! I had to take ibuprofen cause the cramps were so intense, worse than AF!


----------



## 2016

Joli....see my motto, looks like you have just found another key person on your journey to your bfp! :thumbup: Sounds like that gyno is really on the ball. When he says injections I am thinking he might mean and hcg shot which triggers the release of the egg when the follicle is the right size and helps your lining thicken (I think but am no expert). Nothing like Depo birth control.
So what vitamins did OH get? Want to make sure there isn't anything else I can feed my man :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

hi I was wondering if I could join in!! I am in the 2ww! testin on Xmas day!! ahhh!! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry to come right in with bad news but anti inflammatory such as ibuprofen are a big no no while ttc


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, just wanted to touch base.
Joli, sounds like your specialist is really thorough, I am sure you guys will conceive soon, like he said, maybe just relaxing and some vitamins will do the trick. I had a friend that tried for 2 years (she didnt get a regular period) and was put on Clomid and got pregs first cycle. Baby dust to you.
2016- thank you so much for your good luck wishes, I need all I can get! Testing tomorrow at 12dpo
Mommymichelle- you better be bd'ng and not online! :) Catch that eggy
Fx'd for everyone


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> sorry to come right in with bad news but anti inflammatory such as ibuprofen are a big no no while ttc

I know you meant well :hugs:, but I don't have much of a choice when it comes to meds. I've a very short list of things I can take.

Welcome to the mad house hun!

Can't exactly BD right this minute, DH is getting some rest, I'll get him before he heads to work tonight though!


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora said:


> sorry to come right in with bad news but anti inflammatory such as ibuprofen are a big no no while ttc

Welcome Little Aurora :wave: You are most welcome to join. : flower: How many dpo are you?

I thought ibuprofen was ok as long as you weren't in the TWW. :shrug: I took ibuprofen, paracetamol and codeine during AF this cycle because of a migraine/virus that had me nearly losing my mind with pain. Hope I haven't screwed things up now :doh:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey just a quick update..... Think baby making is on hold this month as had to rush my toddler Finlay to hospital last night with a problem with his manhood. There must be a blockage there somewhere and it swelled up like a balloon when he tried to wee and it was excruciating for him poor little love. He has been given antibiotics via iv and he won't be home til Monday at the earliest. So daddy stayed with him last night and I stayed him to care for our little one and we are all knackered!

Can't wait to have my brave soldier home again.....


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbell...awww your poor little man! I bet he was very brave. Really hope he is home and healing soon. X


----------



## MommyMichele

Prayers, love, and kisses for Master Finlay! Poor baby!

2016 I'm not counting DPO just yet, I haven't made my morning inspection of the girly goods! LOL I'll let you know when to start counting hun! Mission accomplished last night and maybe another recon mission later today or Monday, we'll see how he's feeling.


----------



## 2016

MommyMichelle...I am such a nerd for keeping things updates :rofl:

I had high hopes that the old OPKs would start getting darker today ready for ov on CD16...but that is not the case boooooooo. My left ovary hurts like hell today though so it must be coming soon SURELY! :shrug: Don't know why but my CM went creamy yesterday and is still creamy today. Hope the good EWCM comes back soon.
Off now to brave the icy roads to sort out my horse who has been causing havoc breaking into the other fields this morning.


----------



## MommyMichele

Be careful out there 2016! BTW what is you name, I don't like to call people a number lol!


----------



## 2016

Lol, its Jo and I am called 2016 because that is when we were (originally) going to start a family before I joined the nut house!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks for the welcome I think I am 8dpo...I am due on xmas day! so fingers crossed but have no signs of a bfp coming my way. I had a mc in Oct so think my body is just coming backto normal. we shall see!!! 

how is every one today??


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Lol, its Jo and I am called 2016 because that is when we were (originally) going to start a family before I joined the nut house!!

Well since you've crossed over lady, I think you need a different name! Need a lucky one like Mojo-Jo-Jo! lol Power Puff Girls!

Little Aurora, morning hun, it's about 7:30 am here. eh, I'm ok so far this morning. Thanks for asking. As I'm typing this, I'm getting some cramps again! Maybe we aren't done yet! :haha: I spent the night in my damn knee brace last night. Knee's gone soft on me, stupid softball injury from high school still bugging me and there is nothing that can be done medically. Ice, heat, brace, and pills. :growlmad:


----------



## hibiscus07

Ugh...DH started taking an anti-anxiety med this month and he's so "relaxed" he is having trouble....ya know.
I'm still "Low" on my CBFM so it doesn't matter right now anyway, but if we can't fix the issue, this month could be a no-go. Argh...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies and thanks for your well wishes for Finlay. He's been a very brave little boy today and finally looks like his willy is a bit less inflammed! He has to stay in hospital again tonight as he's still having antibiotics via iv. 

Am soooooo knackered! DH is just having a bath and then may squeeze in very quick BD before he rushes back to hospital and I stay here again to look after Jack.

Not holding out much hope this cycle due to all the stress for us all.

Wishing you all heaps of luck this cycle. Baby dust x x


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> Joli....see my motto, looks like you have just found another key person on your journey to your bfp! :thumbup: Sounds like that gyno is really on the ball. When he says injections I am thinking he might mean and hcg shot which triggers the release of the egg when the follicle is the right size and helps your lining thicken (I think but am no expert). Nothing like Depo birth control.
> So what vitamins did OH get? Want to make sure there isn't anything else I can feed my man :rofl:

I'm really feeling your motto now!! It was all doom and gloom last week, but we're just going to try our best to have fun for this month. I think you're right on the injections (did some reasearch online...), I think he will be giving me some hormone shots to take everyday + hcg <gulp> Not sure if I could inject myself!! But we'll see - hopefully we might have some good news this month (Fx'd!). 

DH was put on Menevit, and my dad suggested to me to get this stuff: https://www.himalayahealthcare.com/products/speman.htm No idea if it would work or not, but we're considering ordering some...! It doesn't appear to have any side effects... 

MommyMichele, you made me smile - your DH must be loving you this time of the month! :) 

Tinkerbell500, your poor little guy! I really hope he feels better soon! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Finlay is home now..... Yay! Still on antibiotics but he is much better. Thank goodness!

Manage to BD yesterday quickly so now just waiting for ov which should be Wednesday and then we will give it another shot after 12 hours and then on to the TWW!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Devi#1

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Finlay is home now..... Yay! Still on antibiotics but he is much better. Thank goodness!

Yay!! Get well soon Lil Finlay!:flower:


----------



## Devi#1

I'm back! wonderful weekend holiday . lots of sightseeing .. lots of BD.. lol.. just what I needed.. 10CD today.. temps are soo erratic.. but I have skipped a couple of days here and there.. starting OPK today.. I really hope things go right this time around.. getting a BFN was devastating last time.. even DH was a bit disappointed.. he too really wants this now.. his best bud had a baby this weekend & another friend of his just had theirs 1 month back .. He just didn't understand why we didn't get a BFP last cycle cuz we did everything right. I didnt know what to tell him..


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies! How was your weekend? MINE WAS GREAT!!!!!!! 

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/MyRing.jpg

hehe OH got me my engagement ring! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK im so excited! 

Now if i could just O today that would be even more wonderful!!!!! hehe


----------



## LittleAurora

wow congrats!! its a lovely ring!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Jaxpipe, what a beautiful ring! great news
Yeah, Finlay is home, I absolutely love that name BTW
Dev#1 i know, it so frustrating when you do everything right and convinced you will see the BFP and you dont. Hope this is your month
My update: well 13 DPO and tested this am and bfn, starting to loose a little hope. This month seemed so promising but I know it isnt over yet!
xx


----------



## Devi#1

congrats on the ring hun!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thank you ladies =)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Yeah congratulations Hun lovely ring...

2016 - can you update the front page with me please AF came in full force yesterday so I am on CD2 today

hope everyone is ok and looking forward to Christmas xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

iwant8a8y- thank you =) so sorry the evil witch got you :dust: :dust:

ugh im getting frustrated, ive taken EPO everyday this cycle and i have NO ewcm! wth?!?! i don't get it!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Oh no, i am starting EPO and temping this month. Is this your first month of EPO? Maybe it take a few cycles to get working...?


----------



## Jaxvipe

i have been taking for the past 2 cycles, the last cycle i missed some days here and there... but i have also heard that EPO can mess up ovulation, so im kinda scared that i'm one of those women who it screws them up rather than helps :cry:

Idk, it seems like the day after we BD all my CM dries up like everything got sucked up in my uterus (sry TMI)...


----------



## TaeBoMama

Can I join this team? CD 10 for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Jaxvipe

welcome TaeBoMama!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Many congrata on the engagement...... Wonderful news! Celebrate with lots of BD'ing!!! Lol

Glad to hear you are all doing well and hope we all have lucky cycles this month..... Christmas/new year bfp's for us all please!!!!!

Thanks for your well wishes for Finlay...... I'm sooooo glad my angel is home and now tucked up in bed after a nice bath! Just need to chillax now as have been so stressed these last few days.

2016.... How was London?


----------



## hibiscus07

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello Ladies! How was your weekend? MINE WAS GREAT!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/MyRing.jpg
> 
> hehe OH got me my engagement ring! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK im so excited!
> 
> Now if i could just O today that would be even more wonderful!!!!! hehe

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

Jax, congrats on the ring hun!

Wonderful to hear Master Finlay is home and getting better!

As for me, I'm not sure I've passed O yet, CP is still really high and soft. Not cramping as bad but I still notice it. We'll see how things are in the morning!


----------



## Devi#1

iwanta8a8y said:


> Yeah congratulations Hun lovely ring...
> 
> 2016 - can you update the front page with me please AF came in full force yesterday so I am on CD2 today
> 
> hope everyone is ok and looking forward to Christmas xx

Oh no!! well atleast you can have a "MERRY" Christmas (even drink some eggnog) :winkwink: 

1st OPK today -ve , CD10. I had some EWCM today.. kinda strange.. but will try & BD tonight to be safe..


----------



## LittleAurora

mmmm.....I am having a coffee with tia maria in it that my lovely hubby made for me and he promised to rub my back! I cant wait!

Also! Today I bought us metallica tickets! Its a complete surprise! I told him they were sold out! I have hidden them inside a calender i bought and wrapped up! he has had a look at the prissies all wrapped up and thinks he is getting sock and a calender for Christmas!! I cant wait to see his face when he finds the tickets!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## MommyMichele

I think O is officially over! I'll update in the AM!


----------



## Joli

Congratulations Jaxpipe! :wedding: That is a beautiful ring! Reminds me of the princess rings I always wanted when I was little! I just got married this year, it was so much fun - you'll have a blast planning your wedding! :happydance:

iwanta8a8y - booooooo to AF! :( I was really hoping for you this month!!! :cry: Make sure you take this opportunity to enjoy yourself over Christmas and New Years :drunk:

welcome TaeBoMama! There's plenty of us in Team Aphrodite around CD10 :)


----------



## 2016

Morning girls :kiss:

Firstly, I think I may have updated 3 of your counters on the front page wrong in my rush to leave yesterday and now I am confuzzed :dohh:
Jaxvipe, emilyjean and LittleAurora - I think yours were the ones affected maybe by my daft ham fingers! Can you check for me and let me know? The nerd inside me HATES to get things wrong :blush:

Jaxvipe...I said it on your page and I'll say it again what a lovely lovely ring.

LittleAurora...what a lovely surprise for DH. Sounds like he deserves it with all the pampering! I must confess I haven't heard an awful lot of Metallica but my DH likes them :thumbup:

Taebomama...Helooooo, so glad you us from the other thread. :flower: I didn't move you over automatically because I thought people should agree for me to bold count them through cycles on the front page.

MommyMichelle...:wohoo: for the eggy! I will move you to TWW. :dust: to you!

Tinker...Happy to her DS is on the mend and you can relax now. :hugs:

Devi#1...Good idea to :sex: when you see the good stuff. My good stuff seems to have dissappeared the last couple of days!

Brit11...hope :af: stays away today and you get your :bfp:

I never got to London in the end. Got on the train and then had a call to say it had been cancelled because of the snow! Luckily the train also stops at the town I normally work in about 20 minutes away but the walk from the station was icy and no fun at all. One person had already fallen and broke his leg!

Sorry if I left anyone out but I am dashing off (as usual) on the evermore icy roads to chip ice off a mile of electric fencing - turned on! - before work! :haha:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Morning girls :kiss:
> ....
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out but I am dashing off (as usual) on the evermore icy roads to chip ice off a mile of electric fencing - turned on! - before work! :haha:

That sounds fun...NOT!

Thanks for adding me. :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

Jo, I'm going to say that I O'd on CD 12, so that puts me at 1 DPO I think. AF is due on the 6th of January. I know this may sound very weird but I know when O is over because I am super gassy when I wake up! Rise in progesterone!


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been having these awfull stabbing pains in my womb area today. It awfull. I have been having wierd twinges when i move as well. not having a good day I feel so emotional I have cried more than 4 times today


----------



## Jaxvipe

aaaw thanks 2016..Im so sad i didnt O yesterday =( but im hoping i O today, ive been having some twinges and pains in my right ovary today so FX'd!


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, hope you are doing well. 
Well, the secret is out why i got the BFN's every day (one evap on a blue dye test) because AF got me today. I am okay about it though, finally have cramps and some heavy bleeding (lol, who wants that hey) its a good thing as i am still having wierd periods since recently coming off years of BCP. My cycle is getting back to normal, yeah!! :)
Fx'd for the rest of you
xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey Britt11 sorry to hear you got your AF - its all our turn next year im sure of it...


----------



## MommyMichele

Sorry she got you Britt! Try not to send her to my house hun, send her to both my sisters if you would please!


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> Sorry she got you Britt! Try not to send her to my house hun, send her to both my sisters if you would please!

:rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

TaeBoMama said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> Sorry she got you Britt! Try not to send her to my house hun, send her to both my sisters if you would please!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I wasn't kidding! LOL I'm mad at both of them right now. Mom too!


----------



## Devi#1

sorry :AF: got you Britt .. 

Little aurora - how are u feeling now?? are u normally like this before AF or is this somthing new?

Jaxvipe - FX for u .. better get BD'ing tonight..

As for me did the 2nd OPK today it was -ve .. hmm.. last cycle I O'd on CD15 so anyday now..
Mom-In-Law is putting alot of pressure on us (especially me) to make babies (she doesn't know we are trying) - she wants good news in a month or two... OH LORD!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, just smile and say 'we'll see what we can do!'


----------



## Britt11

I know my mom asks me like every week, so any news??? lol.... actually i will be travelling possibly the next 2 times during O, so she is just going to have to wait!!
do you have EWCM Devi? if so i might be tempted to say you have or about to ovulate, you cant trust the OPK's 100%, they have such a short window, and sometimes the lines never show darker than control, thats why i like the smiley face CB tests :)
I feel better ladies, went for a run and work out at the gym, was all worried about that during the 2ww- so i took it easy at the gym during that time, but not today!! OH AND i'm going to have a glass of wine tonight. :) My hubby has been amazing and supportive.
FX'd for the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Devi#1

Britt11 said:


> I know my mom asks me like every week, so any news??? lol.... actually i will be travelling possibly the next 2 times during O, so she is just going to have to wait!!
> do you have EWCM Devi? if so i might be tempted to say you have or about to ovulate, you cant trust the OPK's 100%, they have such a short window, and sometimes the lines never show darker than control, thats why i like the smiley face CB tests :)

Nah, I have very lotion like & a little streachy CM.. plenty of it.. but yesterday I had a tiny bit of EWCM.. my cycles are pretty regular (never took any BC meds as contraception).. so CD10/11 is still early for O .. its def in the next couple of days.. hope santa brings that lil eggi.. ho ho ho :winkwink:


----------



## Joli

Boooo to AF... but enjoy your wine Britt!! There is a silver lining in every cloud :) Just enjoy the holidays and start next year afresh!

My mom is pretty well behaved when it comes to baby making, but my dad is terrible! He's even talking to DH about the best positions! :rofl: Apparently it took them 3 years to concieve, so they're really understanding.

I hope you get your big O soon Devi :bunny:


----------



## MommyMichele

Hey Devi, if she keeps it up, tell her to tell her son that he needs to put out more! Either she'll do it or she'll get really embarrassed and shut up.

How are you girls doing today?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Im trying desperately to decide whether I'm ov-ing today or not! Am due to and have had some EWCM today and yesterday and my cervix is high and soft today. It was still low yesterday. OPKs are still -ve but I don't always get +ve OPKs anyway. I don't temp but have very regular 25 day cycle so do you reckon today sounds like ov day?

Think I will grab DH tonight for some BD!!! Lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I don't know how I messed this up but I'm actually 4 DPO!? No clue when I'm testing yet. 4dpo might explain all the slight cramping today..... maybe.


----------



## nicole3108

Jaxvipe: Your ring is beautiful! 

Tinkerbell: Sounds good for ov! Does your cervix usually rise a couple of days before ov or just before? Fx'd for you! ps I'm envious of your cycle length!

MommyMichele: 4dpo! That's exciting, can't wait for you to start peeing on sticks! 

2016: you're right! Temping is fun! I keep looking at it even though there's nothing new to see. Seems like a lot of people you know are ttc! Hope you ov soon! :)

I have been temping for 4 days and I'm confused about why 3 of my dots are open and only one is not. I am hoping someone might know. The highest temp I had I was sick and paranoid about not waking up at the right time and ended up taking it at 3:45 am because that was going to be my longest stretch of sleep as I get up around 5. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## 2016

Nicole....normally you get open dots if you tick fever, sleep deprived or if the time you enter for the temp varies more than a certain amount from the default. I wouldn't worry too much during AF or if you are sick...they should level out by ov and it's the overall pattern that's important rather than individual temps. So glad you've started temping I can stalk you now :thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

2016 said:


> Nicole....normally you get open dots if you tick fever, sleep deprived or if the time you enter for the temp varies more than a certain amount from the default. I wouldn't worry too much during AF or if you are sick...they should level out by ov and it's the overall pattern that's important rather than individual temps. So glad you've started temping I can stalk you now :thumbup:

Thank you! I was worried I had screwed something up. I'm going to do the courses after Christmas so I understand it all better.


----------



## MommyMichele

hhmm cramping at 4 dpo? it's not gas!


----------



## LittleAurora

I feel rather run down atm. Tired and sore and stupidly emotional!! lol 

We did our xmas food shopping today! So glad to have it all done!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello my Beautiful TTC ladies =) 

Well i think i might've ovulated yesterday.. Fx'd! my temp went up this morning and i got an almost positive OPK last night so im thinking i just missed my surge... if my temps staying between 97-97.2 the next 2 days i am going to try the progesterone cream.. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## MommyMichele

Having some slightly bad cramps today, not sure why. I may have to take it easier today, we'll see how things go.

Jax, did you at least DTD recently? lol Ring and O'ing, I'd be jumping my man!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I'm convinced I ovulated very early this morning as cervix is now low again and CM is less stretchy and more slippery and creamy. Which means I may have ovulated during my sleep so will be BD'ing this evening as last chance this cycle. 2016 please put me down as ov'ing today - thanks and so onto the long TWW!!!

I am lucky though with 25 day cycle.... If I'm not lucky then not so long to wait to try again! What with all the upset with Finlay this month...... Btw he's back to normal now thankfully but still on antibiotics. It was Balinitis for all you medical people out there. Soooo glad I haven't got a willy! Lol

Just wondered if anyone else uses opks and whether they get a +ve every month?


----------



## Jaxvipe

lol yes we have BD'd almost everynight this week! so Fx'd i caught that eggy!! I 90% sure i ovulated yesterday. - OPK this morning alot lighter than last night so i must've just missed my surge yesterday by a couple of hours. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Devi#1

Jaxvipe said:


> lol yes we have BD'd almost everynight this week! so Fx'd i caught that eggy!! I 90% sure i ovulated yesterday. - OPK this morning alot lighter than last night so i must've just missed my surge yesterday by a couple of hours.
> 
> :dust: :dust:

:wohoo:WHOOOHOO!! 

:dust: FX for you


----------



## Devi#1

Hibuscus - seems like you are gna be O'ing soon.. be sure to bd soon


----------



## Devi#1

MommyMichele said:


> Hey Devi, if she keeps it up, tell her to tell her son that he needs to put out more! Either she'll do it or she'll get really embarrassed and shut up.
> 
> How are you girls doing today?

LOL.. she has told him already .. she is a professor at a uni, she aint the type to get embarrassed ..


----------



## LittleAurora

WELL! Im trying not to get too excited cause i dotn have any other signs but I just checked my cervix and it doesnt feel anything like it usually does 2days before AF!!

Oh lordy!! What do you think ?? Im trying not to think about it cause i know that cervix position may not have anything to do with pregnancy.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have you tested yet littleaurora?!!!!! I'd be peeing on a stick right now if I were you!!!! ; )


----------



## LittleAurora

I dont have any pee sticks :( I really want to try to wait until im a week late. My Af is due xmas day and im not sure i could handle a bfn on xmas day tbh!! LOL


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gosh!!!! You have some serious patience littleaurora!!! I start testing early every month! Lol GOOD LUCK though Hun..... hope you get your BFP soon x x ; )


----------



## LittleAurora

well so do I....Im not sure how long my weeks resolve will last lol!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I'm 1dpo today so just have to play waiting game now!

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!! X x


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies! Merry Christmas Eve!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Notice anything different?


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> Notice anything different?

CONGRATULATIONS! What a Christmas gift! Hang the test on the tree!

<<<< My siggy pic is a shot of the snow we got last year! We are getting slammed right now!


----------



## LittleAurora

Thank you!! I did two test one with 3rd pee of the day and the 2nd line came up instantly! then i couldnt beleive it so I forced a pee about 30 min later and the 2nd line came up almost instantly again!! WHOOP!!!!!


----------



## Joli

Aww, LittleAurora, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am sooooo happy for you, what a wonderful Christmas gift indeed! 

A very Merry Christmas to all of you! I hope all our dreams and wishes come true :) xxxx


----------



## Britt11

Congrats littleaurora, fantastic news!!
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Devi#1

LittleAurora said:


> Notice anything different?

WOW!!! congrats!!!! you know it took me a while to realise what u were trying to say. lol... WOW... im sooooo happy for you.. Merry Christmas!! :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Congratulations, LittleAurora! :happydance:

Merry Christmas to all of you! Now let's go make some babies!:haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

Thank you all so much! I am so happy! My hubby is so happy but we are trying to be calm. We have had 2 MC's before this!!


----------



## MommyMichele

TaeBoMama said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you! Now let's go make some babies!:haha:

I'm waiting on the bugger to implant NOW!

Merry Christmas ladies!

debating on a glass of wine for Christmas dinner tonight...... can I?


----------



## nicole3108

Congratulations on your Christmas BFP LittleAurora!! :happydance: 


Hope everyone has a great Christmas!!!


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :dance: :thumbup: That has MADE my Christmas!

I think this calls for an official front page change and a new banner (for those of you who want to use it when you graduate)...

https://mbmfiles.com/Dec2009/091224-7iagOJGX6X7l.gif


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Many many congrats littleaurora!!!!!! I had a feeling you were PREGNANT!!!!! Yay......... Very very merry Christmas...... Looks like Santa visited you early this year! X x


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Hibuscus - seems like you are gna be O'ing soon.. be sure to bd soon

I got my first high on the CBFM this AM!
Hope I can get DH in the mood tonight haha


----------



## 2016

Merry Christmas girls!
:dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

3:03am...I think Santa is here.:winkwink:


----------



## LittleAurora

my kids woke us at 5.15am!!! lol

MERY CHRISTMAS EVERY ONE!! XX


----------



## MommyMichele

Jax isn't the only one that got diamonds for Christmas! DH got me a gorgeous necklace! Will post a pic later!


----------



## 2016

I got a magimix so will be whipping up a storm soon!


----------



## MommyMichele

I so love this necklace! I've never ever gotten real jewelery in my life, except my wedding bands!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/michelespictures053.jpg


MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!


----------



## LittleAurora

its lovely!!


----------



## Joli

Beautiful necklace! My DH got me a pink Sony Vaio!! Now I can chat with you ladies from my very own new laptop! :) Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Devi#1

Wow... Merry Christmas ladies.. I'm busy busy busy preparing for Christmas dinner tonight.. whooohooo..


----------



## MommyMichele

Ladies are being too quiet!


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele said:


> Ladies are being too quiet!

I was also thinking that! Didn't want to keep posting because I figure you ladies were away enjoying your Christmases...
Love your new necklace. So elegant :flower:

Also like the PMA in your new sig! That's what we need round here :thumbup:

Nothing really new from me, think my OPK might have been a bit darker today but it could have been wishful thinking. It is a different (cheaper) brand to the FR ones I used last cycle. I bought 15 and I only have 3 left so hope I get my positive soon! I stupidly thought soy woudl "trick" my body into oving sooner but I was clearly being an idiot :dohh: looks like my ov will be right on time at CD22 or even a bit later!!!

Also think I am coming down with the lurg as my head hurts and I just ache all over!


----------



## Devi#1

Hey ladies.. I ran out of OPK's yesterday.. so cant test that anymore.. according to FF and Ovusoft.. O is today.. but temp didn't rise alot this morning. So any day now.. going out shopping today (after Christmas winter sale) ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Strange day! I love BLT's and I normally can eat a large one and have a large glass of milk with it but I only finished half of it?!?! So not me! I LOVE bacon! hhmm

I don't feel out like I normally do at this point but I'm not sure if I am just yet. Been kinda crampy since 4 dpo and slight vaj discomfort. Boobs feel weird too but that's nothing new. Lots of creamy CM and CP is low but softer.

Hey Jo, I know several ladies that get bad headaches around O! I think it'll happen for you very soon!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello how is all??
I have been so scared about this pregnancy but i took another test today and the line was darker so it put my mind at rest!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm confused today! Not sure when I should test! I only have one, although I suppose I can get a cheapy one for New Years and save the one and only FRER for later...

HELP!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Hope everyone had a great xmas.
I still haven't had a peak on CBFM. Still high.
Tried BDing tonight and DH couldn't quite "make it." We were afraid this would happen. I mentioned in an earlier post that he started an antidepressant and hasn't been in the mood. Finally, in the mood but couldn't finish. Argh. Frustrating...I feel bad for him.

Anyone else deal with this at all?


----------



## Joli

I've bought cheap OPKs this round as well...and not sure if they're goin to be accurate or not... do you think it's worth buying the more expensive ones or are cheap ones sufficient? I didn't O until day 21 last time round, so I'm not worrying so much having not O'd yet on CD15!


----------



## 2016

The test line on my OPKs is definitely darker today! :wohoo: Should be positive tomorrow with ov on CD22 as usual! Such along time to wait each cycle for the eggy but it doesnt matter now :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I know Im only 4dpo today but had loads of creamy cm first thing this morning! Could be a good sign! I will probably test with hpt at around 9dpo and keep testing each day til af is due to see if I get a bfp this month.

Hope you all had lovely Christmases! ; )


----------



## LittleAurora

I know the general idea is that cervix position is not an accurate way to detect pregnancy. But I didn't think i was pregnant at all this cycle. I Check my cervix regularly and it was doing it normal thing up until a few days before AF was due. It felt different. very soft, almost melted into my body, and its stayed that way. Thats what made me test and I was genuinely surprised to see 2 pink lines!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P271209_1541.jpg


----------



## MommyMichele

Dammit! Carb cravings have kicked in, a sign of AF, not good! I'm starving! Not saying she's coming but that's not a good sign in general. A little early though, we'll see.


----------



## LittleAurora

mmm....Im hungry too. lol


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...that is a beautiful test! Just what I like to see :thumbup: I remember thinking my cervix was soft like that before my bfp before, but as you say not the most reliable sign for everyone.
Mommy & Tinker...sounds like you have some good signs going on there!

My guests have gone now so I am off to get those :spermy: there in advance of HRH eggys arrival in a couple of days.


----------



## Devi#1

CD 16 - Not yet O'd .. Egggi please come.. pleaseeee... lots of Watery CM today.. LOTS.. i'm just hoping it happens soon..


----------



## Devi#1

2016 said:


> My guests have gone now so I am off to get those :spermy: there in advance of HRH eggys arrival in a couple of days.

Lots of :dust: - you go have some :sex: - have fun


----------



## Joli

Devi#1 - I know how you feel! I'm at CD16 too, and impatiently waiting!! What day do you usually O? 

2016 - I hope you get a +ve on your OPK soon!! How exciting!!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Cannot stop eating! WTF?


----------



## Devi#1

Joli said:


> Devi#1 - I know how you feel! I'm at CD16 too, and impatiently waiting!! What day do you usually O?
> 
> 2016 - I hope you get a +ve on your OPK soon!! How exciting!!! :)

well normally i have a 30/31 day cycle.. but last month i had a 27 day (O at CD15 & LP of 12).. but this month if I calculate as per 30/31 day cycle I shall O on CD18 (LP should be 12 then). My pre O temp is really low today.. hopefully it will go super up tomorrow.. :wacko:


----------



## MommyMichele

Well just to be on the safe side, I have to test early but I'm going to buy a cheapie test instead of using my one and only FRER. I have a dentist appointment tomorrow that I cannot get out of. 3 molars have to come out and I don't have a choice. Either they come out or I stay in chronic pain and don't eat anything forever. Pregnant or not, I LIKE food!

So I am getting a cheapy test or two later today. I don't feel out as I normally do but I'm not sure either. I wish my intuition was working correctly!


----------



## Joli

Devi#1 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Devi#1 - I know how you feel! I'm at CD16 too, and impatiently waiting!! What day do you usually O?
> 
> 2016 - I hope you get a +ve on your OPK soon!! How exciting!!! :)
> 
> well normally i have a 30/31 day cycle.. but last month i had a 27 day (O at CD15 & LP of 12).. but this month if I calculate as per 30/31 day cycle I shall O on CD18 (LP should be 12 then). My pre O temp is really low today.. hopefully it will go super up tomorrow.. :wacko:Click to expand...

My temp dipped today too, and my OPK had a faint line, so I'm hoping it gets darker in the next couple of days... let month I had +OPK on day 20, so here's hoping! :thumbup:

MommyMichele - cravings might be a good sign! Any other possible signs? I'm keeping my Fx'd for you!


----------



## MommyMichele

Possibly O'd on Dec. 19 - massive cramping! Nearly worse than AF's worst! Tons of EWCM!
4 DPO- cramping. Slight back ache but was on my feet all day yesterday and will be again today.
5 DPO- (Christmas Eve) cramps
6 DPO- (Christmas Day) cramps, wet feeling but nothing there, needle/burning feeling in breasts, slight constipation, slight vaginal discomfort, back spasms
7 DPO- slight vaginal discomfort, off BLT's ?!?, breast feel odd, little weepy but too early for PMS! creamy cm and slight cramps, possibly peeing more, tummy more 'noticeable'. pigged out later. some pinching lower right side
8 DPO- cannot stop eating! craving carbs and low CP, not a good sign but it's early. Some bb twinges, more MT (montgomery's tubecles) but those mean nothing to me
9 DPO no CM, CP is high! Nothing else to report yet but my boobs are kind sore towards the inside of my arms? Stuffy nose and constipated past few days. HUNGRY!

I'm not down like I normally am at this point in my cycle. I kinda do want to take a test.


----------



## 2016

I typed a whole response earlier but I dont see it here now! Grrrr must have got ham fingered with the keyboard and deleted it by accident :doh:

Anyway....

Devi & Joli - hope your eggys come sooooon...
MommyMichele - sounds like there is lots of reason for you to feel very hopeful. :thumbup:
hibiscus - Both me and DH were on anti-depressants/anxiety meds fora bout 2 years, about 4 years ago...although i cant remember if it affected things physically. All I can remember is that I had NO sex drive whatsoever during those years and we would sometimes go several months without. I am hopeful that your DH's body will adjust to the meds in a week or so and it wont continue to have a negative physical effect. I am here i you ever need to talk because I have been through all this and eventually found my way clear.

Oh an happy note...I got my positive OPK today!!! :wohoo:

Love an luck to all my future Tiger mummies! x :dust:


----------



## MommyMichele

Some one please get all the food out of my house! I just ate 4 portions worth of tuna casserole and I'm wondering what else I can eat?!?! HELP!!!! roflmao


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele...do you remember my "ov sweepstake" thread? Well I put you down as guessing my ov day would be CD22...and it looks like it most likely will be so that means you technically WIN A :bfp: this month :dance: 
I will put it in the mail and it should arrive with you in about 4 days time :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> MommyMichele...do you remember my "ov sweepstake" thread? Well I put you down as guessing my ov day would be CD22...and it looks like it most likely will be so that means you technically WIN A :bfp: this month :dance:
> I will put it in the mail and it should arrive with you in about 4 days time :rofl:

I have to wait *FOUR DAYS?!?* lol :haha: :happydance:

Good to hear you're finally chasing the eggy hun!

OMG lol my tiger ticker says 4 days! Do you know 4 days is actually next year? Do you know how LONG that sounds?


----------



## Devi#1

whoooopp whooop.. what a nice temp rise this morning.. 

MommyMichele - FX for you!

2016 - Jo, Eggi came? Sounds like we will be testing together.. 

Joli - I wish I had more OPK's (but the ones I used last week all had dark lines but just not as dark as / darker than the control .. )


----------



## 2016

Devi...wowee that is one impressive temp rise :thumbup: my eggy isn't here yet but should hopefully arrive tomorrow with a temp rise on CD23. I am going to start testing at 10dpo.


----------



## LittleAurora

I dont know if it has anything to do with it, but i was taking aspirin for the 1st 2 weeks of my cycle because of tooth ache and i got my bfp...again I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it but i did notice a huge difference in my cervix


----------



## MommyMichele

Not sure but
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...cle-30-9-days-past-ovulation.html#post3924102


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele...just replied on the gallery thread. I think I see something! At 9dpo on a dollar store test it is pretty impressive to see anything! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm starting to feel a little more positive a little bit more through the day, I really don't want to hit cycle 31.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele..... I can defo see very faint line when I enlarged the image... Give it another couple of days and you will probably see a faint bfp! Fingers x for you hun! ; )


----------



## Devi#1

just replied to your thread mommy.. I see one on the 3rd pic..


----------



## LittleAurora

I see something oh so faint!! but inly in th 3rd pic!! arnt you soooo early!! test again in a few days!! fingers crossed i hope this is it for you!!!! XXX


----------



## MommyMichele

Well according to pregnology.com I implant today! Which would explain these bad cramps I've been getting today!


----------



## LittleAurora

OHHH how exciting!!! I hope this is it!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

You and me both hun. I think I may go rest a bit.


----------



## LittleAurora

good idea!! go put your legs up in the air and crossed for the next 2 weeks! LOL


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> good idea!! go put your legs up in the air and crossed for the next 2 weeks! LOL

uh why?


----------



## Joli

For MommyMichele: :dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

There! That ought to do it!! :) Good luck hun!

I was going to take my temp this morning, normal time, when my cat got spooked for some reason, and jumped onto the side of my face and onto our headboard, making me sit up and yelp in pain, before I remembered that I had to be perfectly still and not say anything to take my temp!! So I took it, but it showed a significant drop...but OPK has been -ve (well, with very faint line), so very confused on whether this is:

a) low temp = O, and OPK test isn't accurate (even though last month it was v. clear); or

b) low temp because of freaked-out cat esisode, and I haven't O'd yet! :rofl:

I guess I'll find out after taking tomorrow's temp....!

The other funny thing I thought I would share with you - I woke up at 3:30am with an uncomfortable feeling, only to realise that in my sleep, I had put my thermometer in my mouth and was taking my temp! :dohh: I then thought I better get up for work, and was mega confused on why it was still dark outside! I clearly have babies on the mind! :blush:


----------



## LittleAurora

MommyMichele said:


> emm it was just a joke...you know to keep baby in there and help it implant? Sorry, I have a terrible sence of humour :dohh:
> 
> 
> how are you today?


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm awake, I need coffee. More pics in the gallery.


----------



## hibiscus07

DEVI #1--what an AMAZING temp rise you got! I hope I get one that's that good :)

I'm on CD 18, still getting a High on my CBFM, but I really don't think my Peak is near. I have no CM to speak of, I just don't _feel_ like ovulation is around the corner. Argh frustrating.
I typically ovulate on CD 17 or 18 but things have been a little screwy since the 2nd MC, including one anovulatory cycle.
I've gained a TON of weight in the last 18 months, probably 20+ lbs. I think that's also messing with my cycle. Time to hit the gym. Even though I feel super lazy and unmotivated, I can't screw around with my fertility! Feeling really annoyed with myself. Blech


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, just wanted to say hello.
Littleaurora, so VERY happy for you, thats amazing- cant wait to be a graduate of the Aphrodite as well.
Mommymichelle, I am heading to the gallery after this, cant wait to see
Hibiscus07, sorry your having a hard time. I know what you mean about motivation. I was feeling like i should take it easy in the gym or not go at all during the 2ww you know for implantation but decided "screw it:" :) recently and I am back on running a few miles a few times a week. I have decided to not change my lifestyle too much in TTC.
As for me girls, I posted in the TTC section as well but thought i would share with you guys. Last night i had unmistakable EWCM but here is the kicker it happend not even 2 days past AF (day and a half since last spot), and I am not due to O for a week. Very strange, anyone have this before? still getting used to my cycles off BC.
Hugs, Britt


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, I spoke too soon! I just went to the bathroom and had my first EWCM of the month. Yay--I hope this means my peak is almost here. 
Time to TRY to get DH in the mood....


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Having some serious bad luck here...... Finlay and Jack had awful temperatures over Xmas and had to take them both to docs this morning as have awful coughs and Finlay had rash all over his little body. Turns out they both have bronchitis and have been projectile vomitting due to their horrible coughs. Jack is 10 months old and refusing drink and has not had wet nappy since early this morning so looks like we are going back to docs later at 6pm..... Just wondering how much worse this month is going to get.... What with chemical last month and Finlay being in hospital with balinitis just before Xmas an wondering what is next! : (


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus, that's great! hope you ov very soon! :babydust:

Brit, I had EWCM a couple of days after af the cycle before last but I still ended up ovulating at the regular time. Not sure if it will be the same for you but get bding just in case!

tinkerbell, I'm sorry that you are going through such a rough time. Hope you and your family are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Oh no tinkerbell.. hope everyone gets well soon..

My chart looks a bit crazy.. I think yesterday tooo high temp is because I had a cold.. Oh well.. will see how it goes.. but I still think ( & the software says) I am on 2 DPO.. today temp is at the coverline.. now its just a waiting game.. I don't even want to think about testing .. the more I think about it the more I will want to . . I def wont be thinking about it till next Monday because of the long weekend. and then it will be 1ww.. now that is the hard bit..


----------



## Devi#1

Ladies I have a question.. DH planning to go skiing this weekend .. I don't know how to, so I would be taking 3 lessons (over 3 weeks). Do you think it is advisable for me to go skiing during the 2WW?? I would be a beginner so I think I will defiantly fall quite a bit.. I know that when pregnant skiing is a BIG BIG NO NO.. 

The lessons are expensive so I don't want to waste the money on the lessons, in case I am pregnant (I hope). What do you guys think?


----------



## Britt11

HI Devi,
I am a big snowboarder being from Calgary/Banff, so cool question. Not sure, I definitely board during the 2ww and am not worried but i understand what you mean about being concerned about falling lots. I think you would be fine but honestly you might be so paranoid about injuring yourself that you will not perform or learn your best, do you know what i mean? its kind of like when you wear a helmut, you feel safer and you ski really well with it on but without it their is hesitation and you actually ski worse....I think it would be the same thing and you might waste your money because of that alone. Actually DH and I talked that i would probably still ski a bit in early pregs down easy runs because if you fall its more of a glide, on a snowboard you catch an edge and its a hard hit.
I am actually talking a break from soccer during the 2ww this time because it is really rough.
All the best to you, yeah a fellow skiier friend!! you should try boarding eventually too!
xx


----------



## 2016

Evening Tiger Mummies-to-be!

Britt...I often get EWCM very early on in a cycle! My rule still stands that, if I see it, I get BDing because you never know when your body might spit out an egg! Ok so I didn't exactly follow that rule this cycle, because if you look at my chart that would be WAY to much BDing (for me anyway).

hibsicus...Yay for first EWCM! Hope you get your peak on the monitor soon.

Tinker....oh dear you are being dragged through the mill this cycle! :hugs: hope they all get well soon. They say bad things come in threes and I have decided you have had your quota! Only good luck for you from now on! x

nicole....glad to see you are back :flower: I was wondering how you were doing. Are you coming up to ov soon or are you a day 20 gal like me?

Devi...I still think you ovd like you said your temp today is still high enough!

Hope we have done enough Bding this cycle...I am so tired! Will probably get another one in tomorrow morning to be sure!

Quick question for you girls (will post in TTC too)...I am supposed to go to a spa day at 12dpo. I have heard that hot tubs/saunas - even hot baths are bad in the early stages as are many aromatheraphy oils. I intend to test at 10dpo and again the morning of the spa. Question is, if it is negative do I go to the spa? Not sure its worth the risk?!? If its positive I might still have to go and just swim because I have paid now and it will cost others more if I let my friend down. It is for her 30th birthday.
Don't like TTC to rule my life but I REALLY don't want to take any stoopid chances. x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016 said:


> Evening Tiger Mummies-to-be!
> 
> Britt...I often get EWCM very early on in a cycle! My rule still stands that, if I see it, I get BDing because you never know when your body might spit out an egg! Ok so I didn't exactly follow that rule this cycle, because if you look at my chart that would be WAY to much BDing (for me anyway).
> 
> hibsicus...Yay for first EWCM! Hope you get your peak on the monitor soon.
> 
> Tinker....oh dear you are being dragged through the mill this cycle! :hugs: hope they all get well soon. They say bad things come in threes and I have decided you have had your quota! Only good luck for you from now on! x
> 
> nicole....glad to see you are back :flower: I was wondering how you were doing. Are you coming up to ov soon or are you a day 20 gal like me?
> 
> Devi...I still think you ovd like you said your temp today is still high enough!
> 
> Hope we have done enough Bding this cycle...I am so tired! Will probably get another one in tomorrow morning to be sure!
> 
> Quick question for you girls (will post in TTC too)...I am supposed to go to a spa day at 12dpo. I have heard that hot tubs/saunas - even hot baths are bad in the early stages as are many aromatheraphy oils. I intend to test at 10dpo and again the morning of the spa. Question is, if it is negative do I go to the spa? Not sure its worth the risk?!? If its positive I might still have to go and just swim because I have paid now and it will cost others more if I let my friend down. It is for her 30th birthday.
> Don't like TTC to rule my life but I REALLY don't want to take any stoopid chances. x

I hope you are right! :thumbup:Kids are in bed now and Jack had Nurofen and Calpol so knocked him out somewhat! Hope he sleeps well and feels a bit better tomorrow. Finlay has really perked up this afternoon so I am really hoping we are through the worst.

I have been having some cramps but not sure if it's stress! Also have an ulcer in my mouth and I never get these..... must be run down! Had really wet sensation a few times today but when I checked there was just creamy cm. Cervix keeps fluctuating between high and low throughout the day but is now very firm (tmi). Not sure though whether this cycle could be a good one or not as was also very stressful with the kids being ill and all...... time will tell! I am incredibly knackered at the mo. Been seriously pigging out on xmas 
chocs and biscuits so am very bloated! lol

This cycle I have ha d EWCM on and off the whole time but it got plentiful around ov but just when I thought it had gone I got another load so BD'ed often in the hope to catch that eggy! :haha:

Anyhoo..... I have a horse (and my name is Jo btw 2016)! and I rode whilst pregnant until I couldn't do it any longer - but I was sensible - I cut out cantering and jumping etc.... So they say you can carry on with pre-pregnancy exercise etc but not to introduce anything new so I think probably best not to put your life on hold...... however, saunas/spas etc are not good due to temperatures so best to stick to gentle swimming me thinks - reflexology can be good in pregnancy too so I am told! Have fun 2016!!!:kiss:

Good luck to all you gals out there - lets go get our bfps!!!! 

Mommymichele - any more symptoms?? Do you 'feel' pregnant??!!:happydance:


----------



## 2016

tinker...I have a horse too although I only started riding about 3 years ago and just bought my first horse 5 months ago. He's a welsh section d, 14.3hh, 8yo bay gelding. I loaned him for a year before he went up for sale and, of course, we couldn't be parted! :hugs:
Jo is an awesome name for a horse :winkwink:
What do you do with him? I am a happy hacker myself and do Parelli and have also been studying Equine Touch.

Ps. Sorry girls for switching to horse talk I can't help myself :blush:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Anyone else CD 1? I could use some PMA / ttc buddies!


----------



## Britt11

CD8 hon, so not far ahead of you. Definitely can be TTC buddies.
hope this is a lucky cycle for us 
Hugs,


----------



## 2016

EllaMom...you are most welcome here - whatever your calendar day :flower: We are all at different points in our cycle (see page 1) because, with different cycle lengths we don't cycle exactly the same for long :rofl:
Do you want me to add you to the first page so you can get your 2010 Tiger with us?

*******

Girls...My temp went up a bit today but just to where the coverline is so I am not too impressed. I notice in previous cycles it was only on the coverline at 1dpo so I think that's just my pattern. I did have the most mahooosive ov pains last night on both sides and i think my CM has turned creamy although there is tons of it? (last night's leftovers maybe :blush:)
I had the WORST nights sleep ever last night with the most awful nightmares. I felt like I was on fire most of the night so I was a bit dissappointed with such a weedy shift tbh.
What do you think?

ps. I put my crosshairs in myself because I am impatient and FF does tend to mess me about with low post ov temps (including on my BFP cycle)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey 2016..... My horse is a Hanovarian cross thoroughbred who is 16.3hh and 13 years old. She's called Parsley (I'm called Jo) and I've has her for about 7 years (she's my first horse too). Used to do bit of cross country etc but not just happy hacker! ; )

hope you caught your eggy during her short appearance! Lol x

boys are getting better now but Jack still quite poorly but at least they slept through last night.... Was starting to resemble a zombie and a very grumpy one at that! Lol


----------



## Joli

2016, I am usually around my coverline 1dpo as well, then it goes up, so hang in there! You'll know more tomorrow :) I'm in the same boat - my temp dipped yesterday (but I'm not sure if that was because I wasn't taking my temp properly), and then it went up today to the coverline (but again, not sure if that's because I was 1 hour late in taking my temp or not!)... so I'm going to have to wait and see tomorrow if it gets any higher... if so, I could be at 1dpo (even though my OPKs were not clear +'s...). Fx'd for us!! :) 

Welcome EllaMom!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, sorry to have been away for such a long time, found out over Christmas that my sister is pregnant so i havent been feeling great about the whole situation!! Anyway, not up for talking about that at the mo so swiftly moving on...

Congrats to LittleAurora on your BFP thats great news for you! FX for everything else to be conceiving that little tiger this year.

So, since AF came before Christmas i have taken your advise and started to temp. I am not sure what my cycle length will be this cycle as they have previously been; 33days, 32days, 33days, 40days - so they seem to be getting longer - :growlmad:

When will i get a cover line? My temps seem to be quite erratic - is that right? have a look (just click on my FF ticker) and if you can let me know what you think that would be great.

Its nice to be back with you ladies :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! cold this moring! not to mention sick :(


----------



## 2016

Yaaaay! Welcome back iwanta8a8y! :hugs: I wondered where you went!

Glad to hear you have started temping...that should, hopefully, give you way more understanding of your cycle. I will put a link to your chart on the front page too. :thumbup:
Temps can be all over the place, especially during/just after AF. As long as you try take your temp at the same time each day when you first wake up without moving or talking you should be fine. You will get a coverline three days after you ovulate. I think it basically takes the last 6 temps before ovulation and adds 1/10th. 
I will be stalking you from now on so will let you know if I see anything of note :flower:

My real life BF who is 8+4 pregnant (we started trying at the same time) said "why dont you hurry up and get pregnant already otherwise we wont have any time to be bump buddies". Like there is anything I can jolly well do about it! :growlmad:
I am not jealous of her pregnancy and do everything to help her and wish her well (like I would you girls) but that did hurt a bit :cry:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Oh yeah, i too will do everything I can to help her etc, just feeling the why her not me at the moment, I will crack out of it soon, everything happens for a reason and our time will come...

With my temping, i have ben trying to do it at the same time every morning, but as we are off work at the mo etc each morning is a bit different, when i am back at work in the new year then it will be more stable hopefuly. I temp as soon as i wake up - normally i am waking up to my OH whispering 'do your temp' as he knows i cant talk to him or move until they have been done, lol bless him

I was full of PMA before Christmas so i will be again for the new year. 2016 see you are in the TWW now, FX for you, i will be looking at your chart to see how you get on.

FX for everyone in the TWW and those who are waiting for the big O 

:dust:


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
Congrats on O'ing, 2016! Yay
I got my first peak on CBFM this morning.
Feeling really frustrated, though. DH and I had sex twice last night and once this morning and he can't ejaculate! I mentioned before that he started an anti-depressant/anti-anxiety thing and it's really have an effect. He's not been in the mood, really, but I finally got him in the mood and he just can't finish. 
If we don't have "success" tonight, this month is out, I think. Oh well... :(


----------



## EllaMom2B

Add me to the first page? I'd love a Tiger with you all!

Fingers crossed for those right around OV (esp. Hibiscus -- must be the antidepressants... I'm sorry for you both)!


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies, it was so nice to log on and see your updates.
Yeah Ella, glad to have you on this thread, sounds like we have a lot in common.
2016, I wish I could help you with your temps, but unfortunately I dont temp (prob should). I dont because I find this whole TTC thing stressful already, but it would definitely help me understand my body if I did. I am doing OPK's but basically its just telling me that I O on exactly the time I'm suppose to...lol but its nice to have a confirmation
Welcome back I wantababy, I actually had a similar thing happen to me with a good friend of mine too- she was like "seriously I am due in 2 months and we need to be on mat leave together"...agghghhhhh!!
Finally Hibiscus, first off LOVE the new profile pic, secondly I know this is kind of private but the TTC forum is a way to help each other out right? Anyway, my hubbie has had issues from when he was quite young, anyway long story short he is only 32 and uses Viagra from time to time. There is no way we would be able to ahhummm "finish" so to speak without it on a regular basis. Might be worth a shot for you guys to try it if he is finding difficulty to get in the mood and finishing.
sorry if tmi, but I just felt your pain and wanted to offer some advice that works for us.
talk soon ladies
hugs,


----------



## Devi#1

Welcome Ellamom!!

2016 - just checked yr FF true, most of your 1dpo temps are at coverline.. not to worry .. FX:dust: hope :spermy: got that eggy . I would'nt sit in the hot spa tub if i were you (just in case there is a LO). get some massages/facials - have fun!!

Tinkerbell - hope you get some rest, 7 FX for for BFP soon :dust:

Joli - you are O'ing soon / just have!! YAY .. go get some :sex:

iwanta8a8ay - welcome back, & chart looks fine.. try and temp at the same time and you will get more info about your cycles

LittleAurora - COLD?? Oh no.. Bless u.. I had a cold for the last 2 days (all better now), it was almost during O time.. but still had to BD .. lol.. what all we women have to do to make a baby.. 

Hibuscus - sorry abt the side effects of the antidepressants. You should try to get yr DH on MACA , its natural, so no side effects, boosts libido & healthy sperm. Good for women fertility too.. We just started it this cycle (for no other reason in particular, just for the benefits) but we haven't been consistently taking it. 

BTW Ladies, what does PMA mean?

I am on 3DPO today.. feeling great.. still have some creamy CM (sorry tmi). I have decided not to go sking this weekend.. just in-case there is a lil one inside. :winkwink:


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies! I slept in today!


----------



## Britt11

morning Michelle, any updates? have you re-tested?
fx'd for you hon


----------



## LittleAurora

any updates? Im dying to know!?!!

how is every one else? I did a digi tet to day! I got a pregnant 2-3!! pretty spot on! hope you dont mind me posting pics im just so freaking excited!!!!

this is a frer at 4+3
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P291209_0833.jpg

and this is the digi tonight...4+5! I have one more but i think ill wait untill next week to do it!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P301209_1702.jpg


----------



## Britt11

omgosh, those tests are text book perfect Aurora!!!!! love it, cant wait to have some of my own. how are you feeling hon? any preggo symptoms yet?
all the best to you
xx


----------



## 2016

It means...

Positive Mental Attitude

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

Great tests aurora!! congrats again!


----------



## 2016

Aurora those are B-E-A-UTIFUL tests! Fan bloody tastic! :yipee:

I personally don't mind you (or anyone else) posting tests on here! We are all in this together and I hope its catchy!


----------



## LittleAurora

only a little bit of morning sick ness and some vening sickness. Boobs are a little sore but nothing to write home about


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Finally Hibiscus, first off LOVE the new profile pic, secondly I know this is kind of private but the TTC forum is a way to help each other out right? Anyway, my hubbie has had issues from when he was quite young, anyway long story short he is only 32 and uses Viagra from time to time. There is no way we would be able to ahhummm "finish" so to speak without it on a regular basis. Might be worth a shot for you guys to try it if he is finding difficulty to get in the mood and finishing.
> sorry if tmi, but I just felt your pain and wanted to offer some advice that works for us.
> talk soon ladies
> hugs,

Thanks! I love the profile pic, too. It's our precious little Alfredo von Kittypants haha (Alfie for short).

Thanks for the info re: your situation, as well. We never had any problems before two weeks ago so it MUST be the antidepressant. I think he'll need to ask about switching to something else. I'm curious about the Viagra, though!


----------



## MommyMichele

Yup tested again today! With a FRER!!!! Click my link in siggy!

Tired and hungry today, I could do with another nap! I'm beginning to feel pregnant I think, not sure.


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh.... I think I can nearly see some thing in the 2nd last picture! FINGERS CROSSED!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> ohh.... I think I can nearly see some thing in the 2nd last picture! FINGERS CROSSED!!!!

Thanks hun, I think I'm going to lay down, getting a little tired.


----------



## Devi#1

Tmi sorry in advance - 3 DPO - I have LOADS of lotion like CM.. OMG.. I have never seen so much.. is this normal?


----------



## Devi#1

Happy New Year in advance ladies! 

Britt - I'm coming your way to bring in the New Years.. Banff..Whoohoo.. DH surprised me with another mini vacation.. says we need to holiday as much as we can before we get pregnant. ;)


----------



## Britt11

Hey Devi, first off from everything i have read and heard from pregnant women, increased CM is a great sign and something you can get super early on, 3 dpo sounds right. Oh fx'd hon, hard not to get excited but try not to think about it for at least a week!
and yeah!!!!! you are coming to Banff, so exciting. where are you guys staying? Banff springs, Rimrock? if you dont have a place booked I have some really cool affordable suggestions if you like (hot tub, mountain view). where are you guys from? Oh, i just checked your sig and Seattle, I have only been at the airport there but hear its beautiful. I went for a drink with my soccer friends last night and one of my guy friends said last night that Seattle is by far his favorite place (and he travels everywhere). He goes there about 4 times a year (has a family member that lives there) and cant wait to go back again. He said he would live there in a heartbeat. I hope to visit one day
Cheers,


----------



## Britt11

oh and we just got a cold snap today, its brutal cold right now. Its suppose to be really cold tomorrow and than hopefully warm up New years day, so bring lots of warm clothes!! :)


----------



## Joli

Definately a good sign Devi!! Keep us posted! :)

MommyMichele, I think I see a faint line as well - sooooo exciting! 

My temp dropped again today, so I'm still (impatiently!) waiting for the BIG O.....


----------



## Devi#1

Thanks Britt - We are flying into Calgary & then driving to Banff.. Staying at the Fairmont. 

Happy New Year all & :dust:


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! I used an opk for the first time yesterday!!! I'm unreasonably excited!! Only 2.5 hours left until I pee on another. :happydance: Hope everyone has a great New years!!

2016, I wasn't on much for a few days, I had food poisoning I think or a touch of the flu. I couldnt eat for a few days but lost the holiday bloat so it wasn't all bad. I am expecting to ov on day 20! I kept hoping for early ov as I always do but no such luck. So glad you're in the 2ww! Hope you're feeling better today! 

Devi, such a good sign!!! fx'd for you. Have a great trip!

Joli, hope you ov very soon! 

LittleAurora, Congratulations again! It's great that everything is going well, lovely lines!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning girls! Freezing in the house this morning!

No tests today, and I'm going baby shopping. Friend of ours just had their 3rd baby (3 under 3, the other 2 are twin girls, this one's a boy) on Tuesday, gonna hook her up with some swag today!


----------



## nicole3108

Hi again! I'm just so pleased I have EWCM finally!! and my cervix opened!! Ovulation is coming!! :) The line on my opk is about half as dark as the control line today.


----------



## MommyMichele

cannot stay awake, super tired


----------



## Britt11

good morning girls. 
Yeah, Devi, the fairmont is the Banff Springs, oh your hubby does like to spoil you, lucky girl. :) have a blast, its snowing right now, so should be beautiful. (but v cold :)
Joli- I hope you catch that eggy soon
Michelle- hmmm....very tired lately, a good sign?? :)
Nicole- that is sooo exciting for the EWCM and your cervix in the right position. i would trust that sign before any opk, thats awesome, hoping this is the month for you.
as for me, that EWCM I had on CD 8 was a one off. I had it just the one night and now everything is back to normal- strange....we did BD just in case.
what are your plans for new years? a lot of our friends want to go out but we want to stay in this year. We are having a bottle of Dom and playing some games ....lol :)


----------



## Britt11

board games girls!! lol, i just realized how bad that sounded!! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

lol!! that made me laugh so much i nearly pee'd!! LOL


----------



## 2016

Happy New Years! On with the year of the Tiger! OUR Year! :wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey girls! Some promising signs for you lovely ladies! Hope we all get some New Years good luck and get some sticky lil beanies!!! ; )

I know I'm only 8 dpo but had the odd cramps and loads of creamy and jelly-like yellowy cm I got curious! Lol Still not holding out much hope as it has been super stressful month and my youngest is still really poorly with bronchitis! Poor lil lamb! Anyway I digress.... I took two tests this morning with fmu the ic had a slight ghostly line and was not in the slightest convincing. However, took at Superdrug early test (10miu) and got a very faint line which is dark when held up to light but not sure when the test line appeared as DH hurried me into shower as he was running late and wanted a shower too! By the time I checked it properly half an hour had gone past so not sure..... I know it's ultra early. I took another Superdrug test with smu and no line so even more not sure. Thought I'd test again with fmu tomorrow at 9dpo and I'll update you again. I'm scared though as think I had chemical last month either that or faulty tests.... Hate those clearblue blue dye tests! The superdrug ones are pink dye and have some good reports. Anyone had experience of them??????? They were on offer so picked up 2 double packs.

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all xxxx


----------



## Britt11

Aurora, :winkwink: too cute
Tinkerbell, sounds VERY promising. It seems that every woman that has reported "yellow cm" on this forum has gotten a BFP shortly after!!
i think this sounds VERY promising.
fx'd its early, so not surprised the second test was negative.
take one tomorrow morning
hugs


----------



## LittleAurora

I ahve had good experiences with te superdrug tests i like them. They are very sensitive!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/momsteachingathome/happynewyear2010.png​

Hi ladies,

I want to wish you all a Happy New Year! I'm enjoying getting to know you all and traveling with you guys on this exciting journey. I can't wait to hear about all of your upcoming :bfp:

Today/tonight we'll celebrate my son's 17th birthday, play board games, watch Twilight Zone, and eat lots of yummy food. At midnight hubby and I usually have some Cold Duck, but he's sick this year...so looks like the whole bottle will be mine.:wine:

What are you ladies doing? 

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/momsteachingathome/happynewyearfireworks01.gif​​


----------



## MommyMichele

I don't think I'll be having a glass of wine. DH has to be at work too. Not sure what I'm going to do just yet.


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> I don't think I'll be having a glass of wine. DH has to be at work too. Not sure what I'm going to do just yet.

Yeah, I won't drink the whole bottle...but I think I'll pour one glass and make a toast. I guess there is a CHANCE there's a bean in there. Maybe.


----------



## MommyMichele

TaeBoMama said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be having a glass of wine. DH has to be at work too. Not sure what I'm going to do just yet.
> 
> Yeah, I won't drink the whole bottle...but I think I'll pour one glass and make a toast. I guess there is a CHANCE there's a bean in there. Maybe.Click to expand...

I don't think one glass will hurt which is about all I have.

I'm getting that 'blah poor me' feeling which is not good. I was thinking last night I was pregnant but now..... not so sure anymore.


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be having a glass of wine. DH has to be at work too. Not sure what I'm going to do just yet.
> 
> Yeah, I won't drink the whole bottle...but I think I'll pour one glass and make a toast. I guess there is a CHANCE there's a bean in there. Maybe.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think one glass will hurt which is about all I have.
> 
> I'm getting that 'blah poor me' feeling which is not good. I was thinking last night I was pregnant but now..... not so sure anymore.Click to expand...

What makes you not sure anymore?


----------



## MommyMichele

I don't know. I just don't think I'm pregnant now.

blah blah yup it's hormone week. Just going to have to bear with me girls. Either this is PMS or I'm pregnant and going to act like a drama queen. Go through this every month. WARNING! I will change my mind every 5 minutes!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt11 said:


> Aurora, :winkwink: too cute
> Tinkerbell, sounds VERY promising. It seems that every woman that has reported "yellow cm" on this forum has gotten a BFP shortly after!!
> i think this sounds VERY promising.
> fx'd its early, so not surprised the second test was negative.
> take one tomorrow morning
> hugs




MommyMichele said:


> I don't know. I just don't think I'm pregnant now.
> 
> blah blah yup it's hormone week. Just going to have to bear with me girls. Either this is PMS or I'm pregnant and going to act like a drama queen. Go through this every month. WARNING! I will change my mind every 5 minutes!

haha Im sooooooo the same!!!! What are we like? Lol have you done another test?!


----------



## MommyMichele

nope, no money today.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

When you going to get some more then?


----------



## MommyMichele

Dunno. Gotta wait on DH, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooooohhhh keep us posted hun! ; )


----------



## MommyMichele

Ok tantrum #1 is over lol! Good news though..... I managed to get some solid food in me! YAY! Only 3 days since having them pulled! I just ate on the good side and then rinsed my mouth really well after!

I have no clue what's wrong with me but there's nothing I can do about it. I'm stuffy, kinda dizzy, tired, just pigged out on solid food but I don't feel full.

oh and (I'm not making any promises because I've failed before!)
MY CIGARETTES ARE GOING DOWN THE TOILET IN 8 HOURS! I QUIT!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay keep the willpower up.... I gave up smoking when I very first found out I was pregnant with Finlay and have never started it up again.... I feel soooo much better for it too! ; ) good luck!


----------



## MommyMichele

Not sure how DH is going to handle hormones and withdraws at the same time!

ick I gotta pee again! Dammit!


----------



## Britt11

lol, no kidding poor DH! hopefully he pampers you :)


----------



## MommyMichele

lol no he better hide!

went pee and all I got was a dribble!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Nothing to report today..... No change with tests but then I am only 9 dpo!! Will let you know when I have any news... Hope you are all well x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, happy new year. Were having a chill out day today after last night...:coffee:

Hope everyone had a good evening and here's to our baby making in 2010:thumbup:

fx for you all. Loving that we share share the experiences of it all together - the ups and the downs...X


----------



## Britt11

Happy New Year all!
Well said I wantababy. i am really hopeful for this month- we decided to increase the time line each month so to speak. hopefuly starting well before O time and after will increase our chances. we are both so busy with work that we really just time it a couple days before O and O day, but hubby convinced me the timeline needs to be longer :)
oh tinkerbell, FX'd hon, I really want another BFP from this group, but you still have to hang out with us like Aurora does 
Hugs,


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lol...... Of course I will.... When it's my time I will still be interested in watching everyone else's progress! : )


----------



## LittleAurora

awww...your sweet to still want me around!! lol.

how is every one tonight? Im so super emotional...just crying every few hrs but only for a couple of minutes at a time! lol...friggin pregnancy hormones! lol


----------



## 2016

Hi girls I'm still here (barely) so so sick with this cold! 

LittleAurora...happy 5 weeks! You will always be welcome Tiger Mummy :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

DH is on the shit list today. He really upset me, made me cry, and now he better not talk to me. I'll tell you about it later, it'll just piss me off it I tell you now.

Good news, even though I slept all day, still have had a smoke. It's generally the first thing I do when I get up.


----------



## Joli

Aw, MommyMichele, I hope everything is ok - men can be so insensitive sometimes!! 

2016, I hope you feel better soon - wrap up warm and lots of Vitamin C!

I'm on CD21 and still no O :( I think if it doesn't come by Mon, I'm going back to the docs...maybe clomid is not going to work this cycle...

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!! I know that one way or another, we'll all get out little Tiger babes this year! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

IT'S TEST DAY!!!!

I'm hoping to have it by noon my time and I think that's 6 pm in the UK?

Been up all night, going to bed!


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele said:


> IT'S TEST DAY!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping to have it by noon my time and I think that's 6 pm in the UK?
> 
> Been up all night, going to bed!

Woohoo! Can't wait to see those 2 pink lovelys! Fxd. :hugs:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Morning ladies, how are we all today? I have woke up this morning and am very optimistic today about things :thumbup: 

MommyMichele FX'd for your BFP today. You say you are hoping to have it noon don't you use your FMU for the best result?

X


----------



## MommyMichele

iwanta8a8y said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today? I have woke u. This morning an am very optimistic today.
> 
> MommyMichele FX'd for your BFP today. You say you are hoping to have it noon don't you use your FMU for the best result?
> 
> X

Hun it's 2:30 am, I'm just headed to bed!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Oh I get you sorry just woken up so not Reading properly!! :dohh:


----------



## 2016

I feel not so ok today....am spotting at 4 freaking dpo! Too early for implantation but I hope to dear heaven its not *shudder* :af: :cry:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> I feel not so ok today....am spotting at 4 freaking dpo! Too early for implantation but I hope to dear heaven its not *shudder* :af: :cry:

I can so relate. I started spotting at 4 dpo last cycle. And although I did eventually get the visit from the :witch:, I did compare my chart to others on FF and did find some that had spotting that early and they turned out to be pregnant. So you're not out yet!

And this cycle I had some bleeding with intercourse (wow, did I really just share this?) at 7 dpo. I hate that the :witch: keeps trying to show her ugly face, especially so early!

Just remember, spotting doesn't necessarily mean you're not pregnant.

Best wishes!:dust:


----------



## 2016

Thanks TaeBoMama....I needed that :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey girls!!
cant wait to see your test MM! Im so excited for you

Im loving the PMA on here!! GO TIGER BABIES!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey ladies!

2016..... Hope you are just starting to implant early and that the spotting stops soon. Sending you lots of sticky baby dust... Good luck hun!

I tested this morning with an ic and an asda test and ic came up with faint line straight away but faded to nothing! Strange?? The asda test took a while but came up with faint line with colour.... Am going to try to upload in gallery in a mo. I have had huge experience with the asda tests with all 3 previous pregnancies and I used heaps of them after my mc to review whether hcg levels were dropping. I have never used them and got coloured evap so I'm very hopeful this is it. It looks identical to my early tests with my 2 boys..... So am going to try get frer today and test later and tomorrow.

Let me know what you all think x


----------



## 2016

<2016 stops obsessing about the spotting and dashes off to check the gallery>


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Am importing photos... trouble is could be few mins a all family Xmas ones are on there too! Lol

had bad cramps yesterday and today too.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Finally added photo and thread in gallery........ bloody computer!!!! Grrrrr!!! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh....im going to look!!!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Tinkerbell I have just looked at the gallery not sure what i can see but I am looking on my iPhone as I am not at home and as soon as I enlarge it starts to go a bit fuzzy but there may be something there...keep up with the PMA and FX x

2016 I have seen people on here get implantation bleed this early, but I know you may feel it is too early I would think that too...as I said with tinkerbell keep up with the PMA and let's hope it is implantation and not the wicked witch!!

:dust:


----------



## 2016

Game Over! The witch is here....3 day LP...there are no words :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh hun...... I'm soooo very sorry to hear that she got you! Take it easy and chillax this weekend. Lots and lots of cyber hugs xoxoxo


----------



## iwanta8a8y

WHAT 3 days... That's crazy...

I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Big hugs xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

I have never heard of the LP to be so short...I am off to do some research about that :hugs:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

I have found this on a website:

"What if I Have a Short Luteal Phase?

Typically, the luteal phase is around 10-16 days in length. A luteal phase that is fewer than 10 days may be too short for successful implantation to occur. *Trying-to-conceive women who have a short luteal phase are often treated with progesterone therapy; however, there are natural remedies that have also been shown to be highly effective. Vitex Agnus Castus (one of the key ingredients in the fertility enhancing supplement, FertilAid for Women) supports progesterone production, and is often recommended as an herbal remedy for menstrual cycle imbalances, luteal phase defect*, and PCOS."

I have highlighted a bit there, have you heard about Agnus Castus? My sister has just given me her pack (as she doesnt need them anymore) I havent looked into it properly yet, might it might be worth a little research...

Also, look at this page - https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/progesterone.html, it talks about progesterone production, if your body isnt supporting the production of it, then it causes miscarriages and shortened LH.

I hope i am not saying this out of turn, but I know you have had an eptopic before, so there could be a link there? Might be worth looking into it more, or maybe better talking to your doctor about it :flower:

xx


----------



## MommyMichele

um there won't be a test today, it's 30 DEGREES BELOW ZERO which is about -20 in the UK I think. Dangerous cold!


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies, 
Joli- fx'd for you hon that you get your O, how many CD do you normally have? I have heard great things about Clomid, so hope this works quickly for you.
2016- 4dpo is definitely WAAAAY to early for AF as well, I have heard that you can get spotting as the eggy/sperm travel t/o your body, so might be a good thing. Also it could be residual maybe from O? i had that last month too (small spot at 4DPO) and was like what the heck? i really had signs of being pregs, I think it might have just not taken for me, but I'll never really know.
Michelle, how is DH? I hope he smartend up and is back on your good side :) FX'd for your results today, come on BFP!
Iwantababy- I like the PMA and i'm feeling very optimisitic about things as well, hope we get our BFPs soon!
As for me, I have an interesting update- I ovulated super early, can you believe it? I'm suppose to O on the 5th but got a positive opk yesterday (I really only took it for fun) EWCM and "frisky" feeling ;) lol... Anyway, we BD yesterday morning, hoping to catch DH this afternoon. This has never happend this early for me, strange but very welcoming. I posted I had the EWCM one day as well right after AF. Oh years of BCP, still trying to figure out my body.
hugs,
Britt


----------



## 2016

iwanta8a8y...thanks for the info...unfortunately I have used Agnus castus already, 2nd cycle...didnt seem to help sadly and i had mid-cycle spotting before ov and mahoosive ovary pains which i didnt much like.
You are right though I will research the effect an ectopic might have had on the whole luteal phase thing. What I do think is that my first bfp (the ectopic) was a fluke and wouldn't have stuck if it was in the right place. If you look at my chart for the first cycle, it looks like my LP would have been 10 days were it not for the ectopic.
The progesterone only pill I was on (cerazette) is apparently notorius for screwing up your bodies natural progesterone production! Wish they would tell you these things before dishing them out like smarties!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt11 said:


> Michelle, how is DH? I hope he smartend up and is back on your good side :) FX'd for your results today, come on BFP!

Him? :haha: Smarten up? lol He's not in big trouble anymore. I was super hormonal that night. The tree in my yard would have been on my shit list if I had thought about it. :blush:

Trying to have him get me a test but it's so cold out! He said maybe later.

I already have to pee again :haha: and am looking forward to a nap! :sleep:


----------



## 2016

Britt11...yes it is so definitely AF. Bright red, clots (never had clots before) cramps and backache. No way anything is getting left behind!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

FRER was BFN even after holding wee for 4 hours!! : ( Had cramps all day so will try again with FMU. 

Btw frer double pack are £7.75 in Lloyds Pharmacy instead of £10.75 so you might want to stock up! Lol


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Game Over! The witch is here....3 day LP...there are no words :cry:

Darn! 

Seems like your doctor should be helping you out with this! 

I'm praying this short LP gets straightened out. Hugs!


----------



## MommyMichele

Check the gallery in a few minutes.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Game Over! The witch is here....3 day LP...there are no words :cry:

Oh no! I'm SO sorry. That's disappointing. I wonder what happened?? Has this happened before?

As for me, I O'ed on CD 20 and am only getting a slow rise on bbt.
This month is definitely out for me. No successful BD at all over the last 1-2 weeks :(

Let us know if you can figure out what happened. So weird!


----------



## 2016

hibuscus...My luteal phase has always been short and it seems to have been getting shorter every cycle.


----------



## Britt11

Tinkerbell, sorry I missed a bunch of posts earlier in the morning! Went to the gallery, definitely a line and definitely looks like a BFP to me!! I'm sorry to hear of theh neg FRER, and I know that a lot of women on this forum swear by them, but in Canada and I believe the US, the sensitivity is only 25muig which is the exact same as all the others (Clearblue easy ect..) so if you are using somethign more sensitive the FRER wont pick it up for awhile yet. Test again in a couple days, fx'd.
MommyMichelle whats happening, did you get your test today and brave the cold?
2016, i am so sorry hon, it sounds like you definitely got ripped off this month :( are you able to see your doc and see whats happening with your cycles and how to get them on track? I've heard good things about Clomid getting cycles on track, but maybe there is something herbal you can do first. Hugs


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt it's in the gallery hun.


----------



## LittleAurora

mm...i want cheese! cheese please! lol....and some pickled onions, and bacon! thanks...!! lol x


----------



## Britt11

I know you got a lot of no's Michelle, but I still think I can see somehting, not sure what though, I dont see colour but see some sort of a line i think. I actually wiped my lap top screen in case there was something on it ....lol, hard to say. How many DPO are you and when is AF due?
Aurora your too cute :)


----------



## Britt11

okay girls, I just took another OPK (same time as yesterday) and it still looks positive, what the heck??! I have had 2 days of +ve opk's before so perhaps no biggie. The control line looks maybe a tad bit lighter than the other line.... I normally get smiley faces but these CB ones were on sale :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt11....... go BD your fella and stick your legs up in the air for 10 mins!!!! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt11 said:


> I know you got a lot of no's Michelle, but I still think I can see somehting, not sure what though, I dont see colour but see some sort of a line i think. I actually wiped my lap top screen in case there was something on it ....lol, hard to say. How many DPO are you and when is AF due?
> Aurora your too cute :)

14 dpo today, AF due on the 6th. I swear I see something and I feel pregnant.


----------



## 2016

Mommymichelle...do you have a 17 day LP? seems unusually long are you sure? Guess it can only be a good thing and, no I don't have LP envy :rofl:

LittleAurora...you are so random you crack me up! :dance:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Mommymichelle...do you have a 17 day LP? seems unusually long are you sure? Guess it can only be a good thing and, no I don't have LP envy :rofl:
> 
> LittleAurora...you are so random you crack me up! :dance:

No not normally. O was on CD12 this month and CD 15 last month. I've been running a 29 day cycle. LOL Hun if I could, I'd give you 3-4 days!


----------



## Britt11

lol......got that covered this afternoon:happydance:
how are you feeling? pregs? :baby:


----------



## Britt11

sorry, I was answering Tinkerbell, it looks like thats the last post when you click on your email notification.
Michelle, if AF isnt due until 6th than its still quite early!! fx'd


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt, go look at my tests again, new pics up.


----------



## Britt11

I JUST did, oh my gosh Michelle.....exciting, I posted my comment....looks like the real deal hon
xx


----------



## MommyMichele

We'll see. I mean I feel super positive but my intuitions been off for a long time. Beta this week *when* AF is a no show!


----------



## Joli

MommyMichele - looks like a BFP to me!!! Keep yourself warm and eat lots of yummy food with vitamins :)

2016... I don't know what to say, I am so sorry about horrible AF coming. I think seeing a doc to get some progesterone supplements would be a good idea for next cycle? I have total faith that you will get your BFP tiger this year! You just have to stay positive, and keep on chatting with all of us - it really helped me loads the last time I got bad news about DH's spermys. We're here for you! :flower:

Britt11, that's great that you have O'd! Last cycle, I had +OPKs for 2 days as well. Thanks for all your well wishes, they worked! I got my +OPK around 10pm on CD22! On CD23, my temp dropped a lot, so now I'm just waiting for that temperature rise, hopefully tomorrow will be 1dpo. Jumped on DH this morning - he was very pleasently surprised! :sex: Hope you're having a ball too!! :winkwink:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

OMG mommymichele I can DEF see something there on the second one too - how exciting I think we have another graduate coming...keep us posted and so chuffed for you. Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Morning ladies. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Still cramping but no other symptoms apart from creamy cm. Tested with ic and another asda test this morning with fmu and BFN!!! I know I'm only 11dpo but still feeling very much out this month. 

Would like to chart bbt next month but have no idea what to do and what to look out for! Lol anyone explain the basics to me please?

Good luck mommymichele!
Glad you had fun BD'ing Britt11! Lol


----------



## 2016

Tink...have to dash off but this might help.

Get a BBT thermometer, preferably Farenheit, preferably 2 decimal places...I got mine here https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROFESSIONAL...tZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item20aa27a759

Join fertility friend (link in my sig) and read up on their charting basics here https://www.fertilityfriend.com/chartingbasics.html

Create a "home page" on FF and share it with us so we can stalk you :rofl:

ps I would also recommend you temp vaginally as it makes your temps more constant and you dont have to worry so much about "not moving or talking" before taking your temp :thumb up:

Good luck! x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thanks 2016..... Will investigate later on but really appreciate your help hun xox


----------



## LittleAurora

I just noticed that Im 5weeks 2 days prego and my son is 5 years 2months old today lol


----------



## Britt11

Gooooooooooodmorning ladies! Or good afternoon/evg in some places :)
Hope you are well, great to read some updates.
Joli- that is wonderful news, yeah thats awesome about the O, glad you stuck to it and kept testing as you got your positive, yeah! Hope this is a lucky cycle for you, thats a cute about jumping DH lol..
Tinkerbell- are you sure your out? things sound very promising, most of the girls I know that fell pregs had cramping before thats why they thought they were out. I thought you had a test that showed a faint BFP in the last couple of days? our bodies are so strange hey?
2016 how are you feeling today? Iwantababy?
Michelle, whats the latest, how you feeling hon? so exciting...
Little aurora, too cute about the dates, this little one was meant to be. :)
as for me, going to do another opk this aft to make sure its gone negative.... going to really try not to stress this cycle during the 2ww and NOT symptom spot lol..I have decided to ditch my competitive soccer for yoga during the 2ww, lol....DH's request and i also think its probably the right thing to do :( I mean i have been tripped and landed very hard on my tailbone ect...probably not great for TTC
talk soon
xx


----------



## 2016

I am picking myself up....dusting myself off and trying to go through this cycle with a positive open mind (again)


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> I am picking myself up....dusting myself off and trying to go through this cycle with a positive open mind (again)


That's great! The good part about having AF is that it's a new beginning, right? 
Sorry if I missed any earlier discussion about this, but I'm curious if you've talked to a Dr about the short LP. Is there anything that can be done? How long has this been an issue?


----------



## MommyMichele

Cranky and stuffy headed. I'm fighting a really bad cold.


----------



## 2016

hibiscus07 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am picking myself up....dusting myself off and trying to go through this cycle with a positive open mind (again)
> 
> 
> That's great! The good part about having AF is that it's a new beginning, right?
> Sorry if I missed any earlier discussion about this, but I'm curious if you've talked to a Dr about the short LP. Is there anything that can be done? How long has this been an issue?Click to expand...

Yeah! A new day has dawned in reproductive land :happydance:

I went to the doc last cycle because I was concerned that my LP was 10 days and getting shorter each cycle. He didnt seem to care! I insisted I get blood tests done (which I am going for tomorrow) and I am going to change my surgery so hopefully someone will help me.
If not, I will find some cash from somewhere and go private.
The likely treatment would be clomid (which is what I was trying to do with the soy last cycle :dohh:) and/or progesterone supplements and/or maybe hcg shots.
This has been an issue since I stopped BCP. Even though I got pg first cycle off I can see from my chart my LP would only have been 10 days and the doctor agrees it only stuck because it was in my tube :cry:
Again apparently both ectopic and luteal phase defect a common side effect of Cerazette progesterone only pill! :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope you find the answers soon 2016...... Sounds like clomid might be the way to go. Keep us posted on what happens..... The sooner you get some help with your luteal phase the sooner you will conceive. Fingers x hun.

Have been super bloated today and will take last frer tomorrow with fmu but must admit, am not very hopeful. : (


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope you find the answers soon 2016...... Sounds like clomid might be the way to go. Keep us posted on what happens..... The sooner you get some help with your luteal phase the sooner you will conceive. Fingers x hun.

Have been super bloated today and will take last frer tomorrow with fmu but must admit, am not very hopeful. : (


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, 
Tinkerbell good luck with testing tomorrow, hope its a BFP!
2016, I think your totally right, with Clomid, progesterone ect...there is no way you cant get your BFP. A good friend of mine had problems with her cycle and conceiving, tried for 2.5 years and got pregs her first cycle with Clomid...
Hibiscus whats new with you hon?
as for me, did another OPK today to see where I was at and its NEGATIVE, yeah!!! lol, never thought I would be so happy to have a negative test. That means I ovulated super early, yeah less of a wait I guess!! It was so early that the package didnt even say to start tesing until like today or something, so i would have missed it. So of course now my ticker is way off, I believe I am 1dpo today :) Last cycle my cervix dropped very low right after ovulation, so far its still really high, hope this is a good sign
cheers,


----------



## Joli

Britt11 - congrats on the big O!! Fx'd for you in the TWW... as for me, I'm not on my 2.5 day of +OPK tests, and according to my temp, I haven't O'd yet... maybe today's the day... we'll see! 

2016, I'm on clomid (2nd cycle), and my LP was 14 days first round - the doc told me that when you're on clomid, your LP is almost always guaranteed to be between 13-14 days, so there is hope! If I don't get a BFP this month, I'm moving onto injections... <gulp> - but right now, I'll do anything that will work! Stay positive :) x

Tinkerbell500, best of luck with testing tomorrow - I have had 2 docs tell me during the 2WW that you should visualise the eggy implanting and a beautiful babe forming :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Still cramping with lots of gas! Lol Did FRER this morning and thought I saw a shadow of a line that came up straight away but now can't see anything! Arrrrggghhhh am going mad here!!!!!

Cervix is very high for me and hard and still seem to have a fair amount of cm. So dunno what's going on. Normally in past have had bfp by now so thinking it's not my time maybe.....


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! My fingers are crossed for your BFPs! 

I had my 1st Drs appointment today....My blood hcgs are more than doubling!! so now i get to tease the Oh about the possibility of twins lol!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have just ordered a BBT thermometer from ebay................ This is not my month - no lines on any tests and now know I don't feel pregnant - so am planning next month!!!! lol


----------



## 2016

Awwww Tink I hope you're wrong...but it's good you are going to start charting :thumbup:

LittleAurora....I like the possibility of twin tigers! :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Right - I have read up on charting now and I understand the basics so have created myself a home page on fertility friend - check out my signature!!!! However, have not starting temping yet...... am waiting on BBT thermometer I ordered today! lol Feel free to stalk me! lol

Thanks for the advice 2016 - at least I should be able to more accurately pin-point ov now as I didn't even have positive opk last month - not opk'ing this month just gonna go by temps and cm....... so here we go!! ; ) Just got to wait for AF now...... hoping she comes on time so I can get on with next cycle - PMA this time and not going to feel sorry for myself! lol

How are things going for the rest of you?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies! Well i am 11dpo WOOHOO!!! Lol sorry this is the best LP i have had for the past 3 cycles! And my temp was 97.45 this morning! Compared to the measly 97.2 that was was getting. Well now im just waiting for AF to show her ugly head as i doubt this cycle will result in a BFP. But i definitely have some new found PMA!


----------



## Devi#1

Hi ladies, im back from a lovely vacation in Banff.. Did end up doing some snowboarding & dog sledding -- awesome!!
I was reading all the posts while I was waiting at the airport but didn't get a chance to reply till now..

2016 - so sorry about AF.. Glad you are going all natural this cycle.. hope u get to change your surgery & the new doc helps.

Joli - tell :spermy: go and catch that eggy..

Britt - Congrats on the O!! Your city is beautiful! I was just in awe with all the snow.. It was Freezzzinnngggg thou.. brrrr.. :dust:

jaxvipe - your chart looks pretty good.. I wouldnt wait for AF.. I'd wait for that BFP!!

Tinkerbell - saw your tests in the gallery, looks hopeful. Even if you got a BFN today wait a few more days.. maybe your HCG is still low.. FX :dust:

MommyMichele - Tests looking good in the gallery. I hope u get your good BFP soon! :dust:

Hibiscus - how u doing?

aurora - it would be fantastic if there were twin tigers!! ;)

nicole - how long are your cycles? are u gna ovulate soon??


I am doing good.. Very hopeful for this cycle. I have not had even one day of no CM since O. Everyday has either been Creamy/Sticky . On 5 DPO I even had yellow creamy clumpy CM (gross I know.. sorry for the TMI) :wacko:
Temps look good except I had a fall back rise this cycle & on 6 DPO the temp touched the coverline .. now it is back up though. Had some "slight" cramps yesterday.. FX for me.. I plan to test on Friday which would be 12 DPO. But if I can hold it I will test Monday 15 DPO.. Next friday the 15th is my DH's 30th Birthday - I hope I can give him a BFP as a present.. :happydance:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, i am really sick today, woke in the night with awful earache and couldnt sleep and today i am all bunged up in the head nosed and throat so i just hope i am going to be better soon, as i feel so weak and i am meant to have the big O very soon, and the way i feel i wont be participating this cycle unless my OH wants to carry on and ignore the corps of me just lying there taking it, lol - sorry TMI! Do you know what the way i feel today i dont think i could even do that. Please hurry and get better body - I obviously relaxed too much this Christmas period and let in all those buggie wuggies i have been fighting, i am normally a very strong person and dont get ill...!! Not even been at work today so i must have been ill.

I hope everyone else is ok, it is good that you are going to start temping Tinkerbell, i have only started this cycle, but i can see that it will certainly help in finding out when i Ov etc. I got really excited about it and i still do every day, and OH is very good and passes it to me in the morning knowing i cant speak to him or do anything until i have done my temps, lol.

LittleAurora - twin tigers would be fantastic, i have always dreamed of having twins, some would say i am mad, but i would love that. However i dont think there is any chance there isnt twins in either of our families. Are there twins in your family or are you just winding your hubby up? lol

Joli - have you O'd yet?

2010 - how you feeling after your bloods? Was it just a blood test or did you get to talk to them at all?

Britt good luck huni, i hope you bedded early 

Back to bed for me, i will log on on my phone now i am slightly more awake, i feel too weak to stay out of bed, roll on my OH getting in to look after me 

xx


----------



## aread

hi ladies, sorry not been around for a while, but wanted to have a break from worrying about being pregnant or not around christmas.

hope everyone had a nice christmas and new years


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Devi#1 said:


> I am doing good.. Very hopeful for this cycle. I have not had even one day of no CM since O. Everyday has either been Creamy/Sticky . On 5 DPO I even had yellow creamy clumpy CM (gross I know.. sorry for the TMI) :wacko:
> Temps look good except I had a fall back rise this cycle & on 6 DPO the temp touched the coverline .. now it is back up though. Had some "slight" cramps yesterday.. FX for me.. I plan to test on Friday which would be 12 DPO. But if I can hold it I will test Monday 15 DPO.. Next friday the 15th is my DH's 30th Birthday - I hope I can give him a BFP as a present.. :happydance:

Oh hun, that sounds good and it is good you are being positive about it also, how lovely it would be to give this to hubby for his birthday, maybe it is meant to be this month... FX for you hun, xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

aread said:


> hi ladies, sorry not been around for a while, but wanted to have a break from worrying about being pregnant or not around christmas.
> 
> hope everyone had a nice christmas and new years

Hi hun, how you doing? you have missed some good stuff here, we have had BFP's and very soon to be another we think from MommyMichelle...Watch this space...

So how you been? Do we have lots of PMA for a Tiger Baby in 2010?? :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

twin tigers would be awsome!! I would love twin girls! But there is no family history on either side :(

plus winding my hubby up is fun!


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, well back to the grind after a nice Christmas break, yuck :)
looks like i am off to Vancouver for work again already next week, oh well, only a couple of days.
anyway, hope you are all doing well.
Iwantababy, so sorry your feeling awful hon, if you are O'ng soon though you might have to just take one for the team so to speak lol... DH wasnt feeling good but i still dragged him to bed...lol. Yes, we did get some BD'ng before and day of O i think. wouldnt hurt to BD today as well, but seems pointless when you know the crucial period is over and CM changes... :)
anyway, Tinks fx'd for you, a hint of a line how exciting!! keep us posted. remember every pregnancy is different and lots of ladies test positive at different times even with different pregs.
Jaxvipe, oh fx'd for you too, when are you testing?
Devi!!! welcome back, yeah. So you stayed at Banff Springs right? isnt it gorgeous there? what did you guys do, go outside in natural springs hot tub? yes it was extremely cold when you were here, even too cold for skiing at that point. Lol, not like the more milder Seattle weather :) Its usually not that cold here but we had a front come in and actually its been a chilly winter so far. You get used to it, love the city and just make sure we take lots of warm get aways!! :) oh and when are you do for testing??
mommymichelle whats the latest?
cheers,
oh, so i believe i am 2 dpo for me dumm de dummm, what to do. aggh, i have like at least a week before i can even symptom spot :)
talk soon,


----------



## Britt11

oh Devi, i missed some of your post, just saw you did dog sledding AND snowboarding??!!! way to go girl, yeah! did you like boarding?
okay so you are testing on Friday, awesome. Your signs sounds sooo good, again i have heard yellow cm is positive. How many cycles have you been TTC if you dont mind me asking?
this is our 5th cycle after being on the pill for an insane amount of years
hugs,


----------



## Devi#1

Britt11 said:


> oh Devi, i missed some of your post, just saw you did dog sledding AND snowboarding??!!! way to go girl, yeah! did you like boarding?
> okay so you are testing on Friday, awesome. Your signs sounds sooo good, again i have heard yellow cm is positive. How many cycles have you been TTC if you dont mind me asking?
> this is our 5th cycle after being on the pill for an insane amount of years
> hugs,

I didnt enjoy boarding too much.. fell too many times.. :shrug: I will stick to skiing in the future .. lol.. :winkwink:

this is our 2nd cycle ttc.. I wasn't on the pill ever, as I had heard only bad stories about sideffects of the pill.. only used male barrier method of contraception.. so there should be no hormones in the system that are not meant to be there. FX for both of us.


----------



## MommyMichele

Hope you girls are having a good day! I'm still fighting that really wicked cold and to top it off, I have to wear my wrist braces today for my carpel tunnel syndrome. There are things that make it flare. Knitting, which I've been doing past 2 days, the cold, it's been below zero past few days and pregnancy which hasn't been ruled out yet but I'm keeping positive about. I hate my wrist braces, kinda make it worse but it helps in the long run of things.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> oh Devi, i missed some of your post, just saw you did dog sledding AND snowboarding??!!! way to go girl, yeah! did you like boarding?
> okay so you are testing on Friday, awesome. Your signs sounds sooo good, again i have heard yellow cm is positive. How many cycles have you been TTC if you dont mind me asking?
> this is our 5th cycle after being on the pill for an insane amount of years
> hugs,
> 
> I didnt enjoy boarding too much.. fell too many times.. :shrug: I will stick to skiing in the future .. lol.. :winkwink:
> 
> this is our 2nd cycle ttc.. I wasn't on the pill ever, as I had heard only bad stories about sideffects of the pill.. only used male barrier method of contraception.. so there should be no hormones in the system that are not meant to be there. FX for both of us.Click to expand...

smart girl not going on the pill, hopefully this is your cycle, although i will have cycle envy :) lol
i didnt have a choice, i had really bad periods as a teenager and early endometrosis, the pill seemed to have cured that- fx'd.
yes boarding is painful in the beginning, i will never forget my trip to Fernie when I had to get my butt xray'd after :haha:
sorry about the wrists Michelle, but if its pregs related, than so worth it.
well, i am hanging up my soccer shoes for my yoga outfit tonight... off soon:cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi y'all!
I see it's time (or almost time) for several of you to test! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
I know for a fact that I'm out this month, but am looking forward to next cycle. I'm telling myself it's good to get another month of temping under my belt so I know what's considered "normal" for me.

2016--it sounds like Clomid is the way to go!


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies - I've had +opk's now for 3.5 days!?! Based on my temp, I think I could have O'd yesterday or day before, but it's hard to say when my lh surge seems to be so long! I guess I'll know in the next couple of days if my temp continues to go up. Has anyone experienced such a long LH surge before, or want to take any guesses on my chart on when I O'd? I was hoping I could take a break from BD tonight - both DH and I are exhausted!! :sleep: But since my temp isn't as high as it was last month yet, maybe I need to give it one more night, just to be sure... :sex:


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - Whoohooo!! you go get 'em girl!!!

hibuscus - FX for your next cycle.. glad to hear you are taking this positively ;)

iwanta8a8ay - get well soon luv!! I had a nasty cold during O too.. Got to be a soldier and :sex: - all the best

aread - how are things going with you? what part of the cycle are u in now?

MommyMichele - :dust: when are u posting the next pic of the test???? cant wait to see your BFP! hope your wrists feel better soon..

britt - well at least i didn't have to get my butt x-ray'd.. so i am lucky??


----------



## MommyMichele

Thanks Devi! Uh I posted some tests in the gallery that are FRER evaps but on another forum some one is saying one of them is positive. Mind you this same chick saw the test the day I took it and said she saw nothing.

I might be going to get a test, I dunno, maybe I should just wait it out.


----------



## Devi#1

TMI warning!!
Ladies just need quick advised.. Just saw lots ( and I mean LOTS ) snotty CM (ewww I know) it is white, streachy, clumpy yet lotion like. In my FF and OVUSOFT software what classification should I put it under?
- sticky - creamy - watery -EWCM

I have never ever had this before, that's why I don't know what to do. Strange.


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> TMI warning!!
> Ladies just need quick advised.. Just saw lots ( and I mean LOTS ) snotty CM (ewww I know) it is white, streachy, clumpy yet lotion like. In my FF and OVUSOFT software what classification should I put it under?
> - sticky - creamy - watery -EWCM
> 
> I have never ever had this before, that's why I don't know what to do. Strange.

If it stretches like EWCM, I'd say mark it as EWCM. It's not uncommon to get it after O and there are a few in the first trimester that have it still.


----------



## Joli

hahaha, Devi, your "TMI" message made me laugh - the number of times I've been trying to decide what category my daily CM should go into! - glad I'm not the only one out there! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

uh oh spotting started I think!


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> uh oh spotting started I think!

Awww. Sorry to hear that.:hug:


----------



## MommyMichele

it's barely anything right now, have to wait now.


----------



## Joli

It is possible to still get spotting in the first month whilst pregnant, so wait and see... are you going to try another test today?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

MommyMichele said:


> uh oh spotting started I think!

Nooooooooo...don't count your self out yet - have you tested again yet? FX for you Hun xx


----------



## LittleAurora

sooo so so sooooo cold!! my back hurts from shivering so much!! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

It's her. No doubting.

2010!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Mommymichelle.....nooooooooooooooo! the stupid stupid witch I hate her! How dare she! I have probably asked this before but have you ever temped because it is unusual for your LP to vary so much and 17 days is unusual if not pg? Have you been to see your docs about why it's not happened for you yet? Maybe they can help...
2010 is going to be the year for ALL of us girls who are still waiting for our bfps :thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies! I am officially 12dpo!! :happydance: temp has stayed the same from yesterday. I have a lower back ache this morning so im hoping its a good sign!! I dont think i will test until Wednesday or Thursday. I just don't want to see that :bfn:

MommyMichelle~ Your not out until the witch rears her ugly head!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Jaxvipe said:


> Morning Ladies! I am officially 12dpo!! :happydance: temp has stayed the same from yesterday. I have a lower back ache this morning so im hoping its a good sign!! I dont think i will test until Wednesday or Thursday. I just don't want to see that :bfn:
> 
> MommyMichelle~ Your not out until the witch rears her ugly head!! Fx'd for you!!!

Hold out as long as you can hun to test to save disapointment, easy to say i know, lol

FX for you - any other symptoms? x


----------



## Joli

Aww, MommyMichele, I was so convinced this was your month!! 2010 will be the year for us! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no!! MM I was sure you were going to get it this month!! 

how is every one else?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

I am feeling a bit better today thanks, getting ready for the big o - really excited to see my temps rise (its my first month temping) so i am sure the excitment will wear off but it is very interesting...

Hope your doing ok, is it snowing in N.Ireland? we are expected it (in Hertfordshire) and day now...


----------



## Devi#1

MM --- Oh no!! I really thought this was it for u.. stupid :af: :hugs: is it still spotting or is AF here full force??

Jaxvipe - FX for you.. cant wait to see your results.. I love your chart!! 7 DPO you even had a temp below the coverline.. could be a implantation dip?? lots of :dust: to you


----------



## LittleAurora

it snowed really heavily last night. but just froze as soon as it jit the grown so its like a thick layer of ice! not nice!! I have all ready fallen on my butt! thankfully i fell on the dog (german Shepherd) to break my fall!! lol


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies!

Jaxvipe.... Sounding really good and I like your resolve hun!!! Good luck and hope you get your BFP very soon xox

Iwanta8a8y..... Glad you're feeling better and hope you managed to catch that eggy! Lol xox

Mommymichele..... So sorry af got you again. Maybe talking it through with your doc is a good idea. I am going to start temping tomorrow so maybe we could be temping virgin buddies together! Lol xox

Joli....... Sounds really positive.... Hope you caught the eggy! Xox

Devi#1...... Sounding very positive too. Good luck huni xox

2016...... How's it going hun? Xox

TaeBoMama........ How's things with you? Xox

Hibiscus07....... Good luck for your next cycle huni xox

Britt11....... Good luck huni..... Hope this is your lucky month xox

My BBT thermometer arrived today so I can start temping now! Woooooohoooooo can't wait! Lol Did another ic 10 miu this am and defo BFN so just waiting for AF now......


----------



## Britt11

Devi- oh my gosh, i have a good feeling about this, the cm you described (lol) is what i have heard from women that have got their BFP's!
Jaxpipe- testing soon, how exciting- looks like we may have 2 graduates from Aphrodite!! :thumbup:
Joli- I couldnt get on to your link for your temps for some reason, that being said, i dont temp- so not sure what i would be looking for or would be of help.
Iwantababy- catch that eggy hon
Aurora- stay warm! Heated seats do the trick here in Canada!! lol I'm glad you didnt fall...and used your dog.
Michelle- honey, this is all so confusing. I hope you still have a chance and if not i'm not convinced those tests were evaps, perhaps an early chemical in which case you will get your BFP soon! My heart goes out to you going onto the 31st cycle, you probably have this covered already but has DH been tested? I read in my fertility book that 60% of infertility is actually caused by the male, I think as women we are so hard on ourselves and always assume there is something wrong going on in our own body....anyway, hope I'm not being too personal, just wanted to throw it out there.
as for me, 3 dpo, humm deee hummm hummm, nothing to report. yawn. HOwever though my ticker is off by 4 days for O!!
hugs,
Britt


----------



## Britt11

ahhh Tinkerbell, thanks for the positive words- hope you get your BFP soon! Not all positives show up on the day AF is due though
xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

LittleAurora said:


> it snowed really heavily last night. but just froze as soon as it jit the grown so its like a thick layer of ice! not nice!! I have all ready fallen on my butt! thankfully i fell on the dog (german Shepherd) to break my fall!! lol

Oh your poor dog, lol, only joking! be careful hun x


----------



## LittleAurora

i feel sorry for the dog as well! lol


----------



## hibiscus07

It's weird. At 5 DPO, I am having excessive creamy CM. I assumed this month is out because, even though we BDed, DH didn't "finish." I wonder if any sperm still could have made their way up there. I seriously doubt it, but it's a nice thought!
Wouldn't that be funny if I got pregnant that way, but had no luck in the cycles when we did everything right??


----------



## iwanta8a8y

hahaha, its always when you least expect it...You never know it can certainly happen and lets hope it does for you

FX


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh fingers x hibiscus!! I have heard of this happening as men do get quite a bit of ahem ..... pre-cum! You never know huni xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

hibiscus07 said:


> It's weird. At 5 DPO, I am having excessive creamy CM. I assumed this month is out because, even though we BDed, DH didn't "finish." I wonder if any sperm still could have made their way up there. I seriously doubt it, but it's a nice thought!
> Wouldn't that be funny if I got pregnant that way, but had no luck in the cycles when we did everything right??

My daughter was conceived this way...talk about SHOCKED!:thumbup:
Good luck!


----------



## Britt11

Tinkerbell have you tested yet????????????


----------



## TaeBoMama

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jaxvipe.... Sounding really good and I like your resolve hun!!! Good luck and hope you get your BFP very soon xox
> 
> Iwanta8a8y..... Glad you're feeling better and hope you managed to catch that eggy! Lol xox
> 
> Mommymichele..... So sorry af got you again. Maybe talking it through with your doc is a good idea. I am going to start temping tomorrow so maybe we could be temping virgin buddies together! Lol xox
> 
> Joli....... Sounds really positive.... Hope you caught the eggy! Xox
> 
> Devi#1...... Sounding very positive too. Good luck huni xox
> 
> 2016...... How's it going hun? Xox
> 
> TaeBoMama........ How's things with you? Xox
> 
> Hibiscus07....... Good luck for your next cycle huni xox
> 
> Britt11....... Good luck huni..... Hope this is your lucky month xox
> 
> My BBT thermometer arrived today so I can start temping now! Woooooohoooooo can't wait! Lol Did another ic 10 miu this am and defo BFN so just waiting for AF now......

Hi Tinkerbell,

Things are fine. Thanks for asking. I'm 12 dpo today and I've been feeling the :witch: trying to show her ugly face for days now. What's up with THAT? Can't a girl at least dream during the 2ww?

Sorry to hear about your bfn...but you're not out until the :witch: comes.

Good luck!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope witchy stays away for you huni! I'm due a visit from her tomorrow, so we shall see! Good luck!



TaeBoMama said:


> Tinkerbell500 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jaxvipe.... Sounding really good and I like your resolve hun!!! Good luck and hope you get your BFP very soon xox
> 
> Iwanta8a8y..... Glad you're feeling better and hope you managed to catch that eggy! Lol xox
> 
> Mommymichele..... So sorry af got you again. Maybe talking it through with your doc is a good idea. I am going to start temping tomorrow so maybe we could be temping virgin buddies together! Lol xox
> 
> Joli....... Sounds really positive.... Hope you caught the eggy! Xox
> 
> Devi#1...... Sounding very positive too. Good luck huni xox
> 
> 2016...... How's it going hun? Xox
> 
> TaeBoMama........ How's things with you? Xox
> 
> Hibiscus07....... Good luck for your next cycle huni xox
> 
> Britt11....... Good luck huni..... Hope this is your lucky month xox
> 
> My BBT thermometer arrived today so I can start temping now! Woooooohoooooo can't wait! Lol Did another ic 10 miu this am and defo BFN so just waiting for AF now......
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell,
> 
> Things are fine. Thanks for asking. I'm 12 dpo today and I've been feeling the :witch: trying to show her ugly face for days now. What's up with THAT? Can't a girl at least dream during the 2ww?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bfn...but you're not out until the :witch: comes.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Uh oh..... Have cramps and spotting.... Looks like witchy will be visiting tomorrow as I suspected! Still, at least I get to temp next month! Yay! : )


----------



## TaeBoMama

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Uh oh..... Have cramps and spotting.... Looks like witchy will be visiting tomorrow as I suspected! Still, at least I get to temp next month! Yay! : )

Darn! Keep your chin up, you're time will come!:flower:


----------



## Britt11

ahh Tinkerbell, sorry about that. Great PMA though!! :)
if you havent tested what a savings, my gosh i went mental last month, was so convinced I was- dont want to even comment on how many I took...lol 
I ordered some tests and O strips on line last month but looks like they are stuck at the border :dohh:
feeling tired today, DH thought it would be great to elbow me several times in the middle of the night- even though we have a massive King bed, he creeps over to my side all the time :wacko:


----------



## Joli

Yeah!!! FF say I'm now 3 dpo - about time!!! :happydance: I'll be testing 12dpo (if I can hold off that long!)

So now the 2ww...and in the meantime, DH is getting his spermys tested again this Friday - we'll see if the vitamins and herbs have been helping over the last month! :spermy:

Tinkerbell, fantastic PMA! I was like Britt last month, took a ton of tests, and was so gutted when I didn't get a BFP, and even more gutted when we found out about DH's very poor motility... but have decided that if AF should come for me this month, I'll be dissapointed, but ok...and ready to start on my injections next cycle...


----------



## Britt11

awesome,congrats Joli on the O!! Hope this is your month and mine!!
I am 3dpo also (ticker is off) so do you want to test together in 9 days??
can we both hold off til then? I think i started testing at 9 dpo last month
xx


----------



## Devi#1

AHHH NOO!! Sorry about that Tink..


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - deal!! Lets keep each other off until then... 9 days to go... I've been peeing on opk sticks for the last 9 days, I'm going to feel lost without peeing on a stick for the next 9! haha :rofl: I started testing at 8dpo last month, I just couldn't wait... Fx'd this month for both of us!! 

I noticed in the earlier threads that you play soccer (sorry if I'm wrong and have confused you with someone else?)... I play netball (English sport, cross between handball and basketball), and I've got practice on Thurs and a game next Mon... it can get a little physical with some aggressive ladies, so I'm not sure whether I should play during the 2ww? :football: Have you given any good excuses to your team? I don't want to tell them I'm trying, but I'm not sure what reasons to give for not playing! Am thinking about taking up yoga (but I think I will struggle with the slow pace of it!). 

Also - anyone know anything about running or swimming during the 2ww - are they a big no-no? :shrug:


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - I hear swimming is a great activity throughout the pregnancy & walking.. (not 100% sure of running im sure it would be good during ttc & early pregnancy as long as you have the energy for it)


----------



## Britt11

HEy Joli, deal- we need to keep each other preoccupied for 9 days, and no cheating!! :
lol...actually i have nothing, i ordered a bunch of preg tests and O tests on line from the US somewhere and lol and behold they are not here yet. My guess is they are stuck in customs for another week or more, so no worries on me cheating just yet :) I am actually on CD15 but I O'd super early for some strange reason this time.
Yes, I play fairly competitive soccer, used to play Div 1 womens, now I play for fun, and usually co-ed but a lot of the guys used to play majors and of course are still very competitive...and of course men can just be rough and not mean it. anyway, last month during the 2ww i got knocked hard to the ground, like it knocked the wind out of me, and landed on my butt/thigh so hard. i was upset and instead of getting sympathy from DH we got in a huge fight and he didnt think i was serious about TTC. Basically I told my team I was injured... I said i pulled the back of my knee in a pick up game (that part is true). So yeah basically injuries and then i will blame my travel for work later on.
I have heard of netball, how cool! do you love it? I love soccer, but yoga/pilates will be fun (maybe? :) I am still running, I ran 4 miles a couple days ago, I think that one is okay, but I sometimes wonder too.
Devi, hon, whats going on? when are you testing???
you have got to be soooo close!


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the advice Devi and Britt! :) Devi - let us know if you have any news! 

I used to play netball pretty competitively as well, and now I just play in the league - I'm actually in Hong Kong, and some of the Asian girls are very aggressive! So methinks I'll have to feign an injury as well! I better get a BFP soon, otherwise they will start to wonder why I get injuries once a month! haha I'm not usually a yoga-type person, but I've read so much good stuff about it when you're pregnant, so I thought I should give it a go and try to make myself like it! Swimming is on the cards to, we have a nice indoor pool near work. From what I've read online, as long as you don't get overheated (which I usually do!), then it's ok...so I'll have to make myself take it easy for a bit. So hard after feeling all the xmas dinners! :cake:

I have a few tests which came free when I ordered my opk's...but promise I won't open the cupboard until 12 dpo. :ban: Will let you know when I start getting tempted! :shhh:


----------



## Britt11

oh cool, I didnt know you were in Hong Kong. Where are you originally from? 
yes, let me know how the wait goes.... I think the temptation is going to hit me hard at 10dpo, as originally in my head thats when i thought I would start, but I really think waiting til 12dpo is a good idea


----------



## MommyMichele

We are taking the testing thing one at time because we don't have the medical coverage you lovely UK ladies do. What our crappy insurance company doesn't cover, we have to pay for out of pocket and switching insurance is just out of the question. They all pretty much suck.

I can't temp. At least not right now but I've thought about it. Until I get my sleep schedule straightened out, it's not going to happen. I sleep odd hours. I had a good thing going the past 2 weeks, got up everyday, 6 am, but then I got that cold and that was the end of that.

Then there are our beliefs, they are just ours, don't think there are many like ours. We don't know how much science we want involved. Yes, I am a hard core science geek but there are some things that I feel science doesn't need to be in at least IN MY CASE. I want to get that clear. IVF/IUI/ICSI/GIFT/FET are very intimidating, very scary, something or insurance does not cover and something we cannot afford. We have a very strict budget and going through something like that will take saving a long time and making more sacrifices. We are trying to let things happen more naturally.

We let TTC take over our lives for 2 years. I hated it, I hated him, and I hated myself. We're taking a laid back approach now since my diagnosis. Yes, DH has though about getting checked out but until we are 100% that it's not just me, we are holding off. It's another bill. My meds are supposedly working on my prolactin, they are running labs on me next month. It takes time for the meds to work. High prolactin stops ovulation, I went on the meds, the meds killed my prolactin, had NO prolactin, meds were cut in half, and now they need to level out. It's not really going to matter anywho if DH gets checked if I don't O. I'm paying attention to my body.

I don't want to temp right now, I do not want to use OPK's but I'm saying there is nothing wrong with them, if you want to use them, go for it. I'm not ready to add that stress back to my life. I've gotten pregnant without them before, I can get pregnant without them again. These are our personal beliefs, so please do not jump on me for the path that my husband and I are taking.

If I've offended any of you, I apologize. Do what you have to do to achieve your goals, I just ask for respect, acceptance, and understanding for how I achieve mine. I may be a hard core science geek but when it comes down to it, only HE is in charge.

Sorry it's a novel anyway.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Am thinking about taking up yoga (but I think I will struggle with the slow pace of it!).
> 
> Also - anyone know anything about running or swimming during the 2ww - are they a big no-no? :shrug:

Hey Joli,

I thought yoga was a wimpy workout--until I did it! A friend of mine is a yoga fitness instructor and she volunteered to host a free yoga MNO. I didn't want to look like a fool doing all these moves for the first time in front of my friends, so I rented Rodney Yee's Yoga For Beginners and started practicing. Piece of cake! Mom's Night Out rolls around and I swear I thought my friend was on a mission to kill us or something! LOL. The moves can be slow, but *very* effective. I highly recommend it.

Working out while TTC is fine. In fact, it's good for you (you should always check with your doctor first). Here's a short article on exercising during the 2WW:
https://pregnancy.families.com/blog/exercise-and-trying-to-conceive

And after you get your sticky bean, there are some good pregnancy DVDs available. I got 2 for Christmas! :happydance: I haven't opened them yet...I'm waiting for a :bfp: first! :winkwink:


----------



## MommyMichele

Yoga is very good for you before, during, and after pregnancy.

I have a link for fertility poses I'd like to share!

https://www.yoga4fertility.com/yoga4fertility/poses.html


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Morning ladies!

I don't know what to think ATM.... Pink slight spotting last night and light cramps with sticky and jelly like cm. Nothing but sticky and slight jelly like cm this morning. I'm due af today but don't now feel like she's coming. Tested this am and BFN I think. Took my temp for first time vaginally (sorry if tmi) and it was 98.34. Can anyone tell me what going on as I'm normally spot on with timing of af.

I just wanna know now one way or another. Are those ic 10miu tests really that sensitive? Am thinking possibly I ov later than I first thought so could be more like 11 or 12 dpo today? I dunno maybe it's all just wishful thinking.

Was sooooo excited to start temping today!!!! We are all snowed in today too! : )

mommymichele..... I wouldn't dream of judging you I just hope you get your bfp soon and go with what you and dh want to do and believe in. Fingers x you will conceive soon hun. Did you fall pregnant easily with your other children? Good luck xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have been weeing like it's going out of fashion this morning! lol


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbelle....its is still sounding promising for you. 98.34 is a post ov temp (in my book anyway). And I would also say sticky cm is good because I normally get increased CM just before AF arrives so less is more!!!

MommyMichele...Nobody would judge you round here! (I hope not anyway). I agree its best to do things naturally if at all possible and I totally understand why you don't want TTC to take over your life and make you miserable. I was only suggesting going to the docs in case there might be something simple to help but it sounds as if you have already been and are getting things sorted anyway.
I wouldn't be too envious of the healthcare in the UK...it might be free but you get what you pay for! lol You have to fight tooth and nail to get anything done and even then there is a looooong waiting list. Others may have had a bad experience but I have had nothing but trouble from the NHS in the 10 years I have lived here and normally end up going private anyway because I don't want to die before they decide its serious enough to refer me to a specialist.
Big thanks for the yoga poses! I will be doing those for sure....excellent relaxation. :thumbup:

Going to the dcotors in 5 hours time. My blood results are back and the receptionist won't give the results to me which means they found something! They will normally just say "results came back all normal" if there is nothing out of the ordinary. I am quite happy about this because I hope this will be the first step in them doing something to help me! :dance:
I expect I might get refered to a gyno which is a 3-6 month wait but I can then take the referral letter to my private healthcare thing I have called Benenden (UK ladies look this up it is the best) and they will pay up to £1500 for private tests & treatment.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay 2016.... I hope this is the first step torwards your bfp. Must stay positive and sooner you get results the sooner they can help (or go privately with health insurance!). Good luck and let us know how it goes. Definitely a positive step. *hugs*

Keep going to toilet and still sticky cm and no sign yet! Am also quite happy which is unusual for me just before af as I'm normally psycho bitch by now! Lol

So if my temp is post ov that must mean I did ov this month then? It may of course drop tomorrow morn which may mean witchy is a-coming! I'm sooooo impatient! Lol


----------



## LittleAurora

A bit of useless information....Did you know in 1963 Northern Ireland had 6 foot of snow and it did not thaw untill March!


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone!

Britt - my background is a bit muddled, my dad is from the US (although grandparents are Polish!) and mom is from Taiwan...I was born in HK and spent some time here growing up, then lived in the UK and qualified as a lawyer before venturing back to HK (I really enjoyed England, but I just can't handle the rain and cold!!). DH is 100% English (although parents live in Egypt and family live in South Africa). So we're a pretty mixed up pair! :wacko: haha . I know exactly what you mean about 10dpo, honestly, I tested so much last month, it was funny when I look back at it, so I'm trying to take a more relaxed approach this month!! Just give us a message in your time of weakness! :flower:

TaeBoMama - thanks for the yoga info! You have inspired me... I've found a yoga class near work, and will be starting next week! :) ...and MommyMichele, I'm loving the fertility poses - I'm totally going to ask the yoga instructor to show me how to do those properly! 

2016 - fx'd for your blood work... do you know all the things they are testing for? It is so great to have a gyno you can trust to help guide you, especially if you've done everything that you can on your own. Seeing the fertility specialist here really put my mind at ease, and I must say that messaging all of you has also made a massive difference this month! :hugs:

Honestly, I keep talking to DH about all of you, as if I have known you all for years!! If any of you make a trip out to the Far East, do let me know! :friends:


----------



## 2016

nicole....looks like CD19 might have been your ov day. One or two more high temps and FF will probably give you crosshairs! Good idea marking medium OPKs. I do the same in case I miss my surge. What time do you do your OPK test?
Hubba hubba on the BD schedule there :rofl: if theres an egg there it would have been caught for sure!

Devi...temps look great so far - will you do an overlay chart maybe cos its nice to compare it to the previous cycle in one go?

Good luck girls!


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbelle...it is difficult to say without having any of your pre ov temps...but that is definitely a post ov temp for me, so I would say you did ovulate. The temp doesnt always drop when AF arrives, sometimes it takes a day or two before the drop happens.

LittleAurora....! March? Eeesh...hope you are stocked up on tins. I am working from home today because I was snowed out of work.

Joli...my family is from South Africa too and this is the 10th year since I moved to England, hubby is English.
As for the tests. They were day 21 (ie 7dpo) tests for Prolactin, Progesterone, Oestrogen, FSH & LH. Because my cycle crapped out as it did I went on CD3 (which would have effectively have been 6dpo if that makes sense)...so the results should be interesting to say the least!
url


----------



## MommyMichele

Sorry if I come off cross Jo, I did journalism for several years and writing directly to the point is just something I do. That and AF is kicking my ass.

Hope you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## 2016

Mommymichelle...straight and to the point is the way I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

First of all hi everyone! I've been staying away a bit, just checking in for all of your updates. Even though I had all the signs of ov I was convinced I didn't because my temps didnt go up a lot, so I was a bit miserable. I'm glad to see so many in the 2ww now, can't wait to check out all of your tests.

2016, Fertility friend did put ov at day 19!! :happydance: I stole the medium opk idea from you! I only had 7 tests. I was taking them around 9am but I did two on Saturday another at noon and it was close to positive but not quite. I gave my tests to DH and he wouldn't give me a third that day...I warned him that I might miss my surge but he thought I was just having a moment of insanity. I did find out where to get 60 opks for $45 so next month I will have lots of sticks to pee on. LOL on your hubba hubba comment. We may have overdone it...DH keeps complaining about chaffing. Hope you get some help at the dr, will check back in a few hours and see how you made out. 

Devi: I think you have a very good chance of a BFP. The CM you're describing I've only had when I was pregnant so if you don't normally get it I think its such a great sign! 

mommymichele, I'm sorry the witch got you!! It's great that you've found a more relaxing way to TTC. I never used to temp or use opks either. Fx'd for your next cycle! 

tinkerbell, hope the witch stays away! I've heard a lot of people say they had light spotting around AF so hopefully you will get your BFP!!


----------



## 2016

nicole...woohoo! I love it when I'm right! lol. I think the reason why your crosshairs are dotted is because you have a negative opk in on cd18/19. Either take them out or change them to + if you want the lines to go solid but it doesnt matter anyway. Fx'd for you in the 2ww...how many days should i put until testing?


----------



## nicole3108

I'm not sure, what is the absolute earliest a BFP is possible? I'm very impatient as usual, and can't wait to start testing. I think I will put a + on day 18 because I'm convinced I would have had one if I tested again later in the day. There was quite a difference in the 9 am test and the one at noon. Thanks for the tip! I didn't know if I should "lie" to FF but I would like a solid line.


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> Joli...my family is from South Africa too and this is the 10th year since I moved to England, hubby is English.
> As for the tests. They were day 21 (ie 7dpo) tests for Prolactin, Progesterone, Oestrogen, FSH & LH. Because my cycle crapped out as it did I went on CD3 (which would have effectively have been 6dpo if that makes sense)...so the results should be interesting to say the least!
> url

2016 - That's impressive that you are coping so well with the weather in England after being in South Africa! We're actually going to Cape Town for 2 weeks this Feb, I can't wait! need a holiday so badly!! Do you get back often? Do you by any chance know any good game lodges not toooo expensive within 10 hrs drive of CT? <sorry, I know totally not relevant for this thread!>

Back to business :)

Nicole - congrats on the big O, it's good to hear from you! I think your BD action is most impressive! I don't know how your DH does it, mine is exhausted! :wacko:

Tinkerbell - some good signs there, keep us posted - keeping fx'd for you!


----------



## 2016

nicole...earliest BFP possible would be at 9dpo with an FRER :dust:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies:flower:

Well this morning my temp went up but got a :bfn: on a FRER :cry:

My bb's are still super sensitive and sore, i feel like I'm going to throw up,and i have had a lower back ache for the past 2 days off and on. Last time i was pg i didnt test until i was 1 week late for AF. And since the depo has messed me up i can't really say that im technically late yet. This sucks.... lol


----------



## Devi#1

Hi ladies!! Well wat do ya know .. I'm from South Africa too!! Well.. even i have mixed up heritage.. but I grew up in South Africa and Zimbabwe only been in the US for 2 years now.. 

This morning I woke up 15mins early (I love to sleep and NEVER wake up before the alarm rings) feeling totally nauseous & I have these feelings in my belly, something like hunger pains, but I am not hungry !! This is sooo weird! Temp dropped from 98.4 to 98.3 (no biggi).. All good otherwise. I have also decided to test on Monday now because then I will be 15DPO and will get a true result - Plus I only have FRER on hand so I don't want to waste them. 

2016 - how do you do an overlay chart? (I do not have a paid subscription to FF) 

Jax - your temp went up today - Dont :cry:.. Its a positive sign, remember it aint over till AF arrives.. :dust: :dust:

Tink - FX for you luv, If u only spotted I would think nothing of it..hope AF doesn't show her face for umm lets say another 9 months! :dust: :dust:


----------



## 2016

Jax...I was going to say in your journal...BFN still doesnt count right now. Looking at your temps I would say you were preggo but only time will tell. What you can take from this either way is that your cycle is sooooo much better than the last one so you are well on your way! :dance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Ya i am super happy that my cycle is "normal'' right now. It takes a little bit of the stress off. but only time will tell... I'm not going to buy any more tests until next week if AF does show. OH is getting alittle pissy about the amount of money i have spent on TTCing so far =P

Devi- your chart looks great! Fx'd!! Good idea on not testing until 15dpo.. i almost made it but caved yesterday lol.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Joli

Devi#1 said:


> Hi ladies!! Well wat do ya know .. I'm from South Africa too!! Well.. even i have mixed up heritage.. but I grew up in South Africa and Zimbabwe only been in the US for 2 years now..

What a small world!! I've been around many of the other African countries, but never been to Zimbabwe, but would love to! I wanted to be a bit more adventurous this Feb with my choice of countries (thinking Madagascar)...but I'm paranoid about going somewhere where I could get ill whilst TTC!

Jax and Devi - I'm liking your signs, all looking very positive!!!! :dust:


----------



## Britt11

Well good morning (or afternoon/evening) beautiful, lovely ladies,
hope everyone is well today. I am feeling much better today, thank goodness

Michelle- hon, I really respect and admire what you are doing and I have heard before of couples stressing, doing IVF tons of other stuff ect..not gettign pregs, and then when they stopped trying all of a sudden they fell pregnant naturally. That happend to my aunt, they were signing up for an adoption and all of sudden she got pregs and ended up having 2 more! I'm so sorry for suggesting DH to get tested, me and my big mouth :dohh: I had just finished reading that stat in a book (so it was fresh) and actually told my DH if we are not pregs in 2 months, i'm sending him for testing....lol (we are only on our 5th cycle). Anyway, all sounds good and I hope you catch that eggy really soon hon

2016-good luck with the test results!! love the pma about the tests and keep us posted. Fx'd for a BFP soon!!

Tinkerbell- high temps, things are sounding good, I hope you and Devi and Jaxvipe get your BFP's right away

Devi- things are sounding great for you, man I cant believe the will power you have!! Send some over to Joli and I!:winkwink: Lots of women from S.A. I would love to go some day. I worked with a few women from SA and they had the coolest accents :)

Joli- what an amazing background you have and so well- travelled, i wish I have lived in other countrie! Actually I told DH I would love to go to Hong Kong, have always wanted to go- seems like such a fast and crazy city that would be a lot of fun. Maybe go to Figi on the way :) If you find London cold you would freeze here in Canada, although our summers get much much hotter than in the UK. Its wierd either we're stinkin hot or stinkin cold, no middle ground. That being said there are a ton of xpats living here from hot places and they end up getting used to it.

Jaxvipe- its still early!!! hoping for a BFP!

Nicole- catch that eggy, the chaffing comment made me giggle :)

hugs,
Britt


----------



## hibiscus07

Jaxvipe and Devi--temps are looking good!
Fingers crossed for you... :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Still having a ton of creamy, lotiony CM, which is unusual for me.

However, I have been drinking a ton of green tea and water. I've heard that green tea helps with fertile CM. Maybe it just increases it altogether...anyone have any experience with that?

I normally hate New Year's resolutions, but this year I'm all for it! I've decided I want this to be the year I get to consistently healthy living. I'm starting back with my trainer at the gym next Monday, and started my diet of lean proteins, veggies, nuts, and grains a few days ago. (since stopping with the trainer a year ago, I've easily gained 20+ lbs--I have been feeling like complete garbage, honestly)
I'm also trying to avoid artifical sweeteners, which is hard for me. I was drinking a lot of Coke Zero. 

I already feel better! I am really counting on myself to keep it up. Maybe it will also help with getting pregnant and then having one that sticks...we shall see...


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies I finally managed to get up some energy for some bedding yesterday and today but I have back downhill tonight perhaps I overdid it a bit :sex: :haha:

hopfully the big O will come soon and we won't miss it so fx

there are some good signs this time for some of you so I have everything crossed for you 

We do all seem to have been hit with the PMA stick over the last few days which is great to see xx


----------



## Britt11

Joli, when can we start symptom spotting? lol...thinking 4dpo is too early :)
i do have 3 tiny pimples on my chin all of a sudden!!:rofl:
:hangwashing:
lol, i really dont know what that icon is all about so I thought i would add it for giggles.
forgot to ask, 2016, Taebomamma, how are you guys doing?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi Britt11,

I'm doing good. Well, honestly I feel crappy, but surviving. The :witch: is on her way and it always makes me feel like crap. Give me a few days and I'll feel better.:thumbup:

And now it's time to clean house...oh joy!:winkwink:

You ladies have a wonderful day. I'm looking forward to seeing all your BFPs!

Take care!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Well ladies, still NO sign of af and am getting worried now! : / I don't feel any pms like normal but also don't feel preggo?! Have noticed need to use toilet more today but that could be to do with the cold! Lol If af doesn't arrive tomorrow I'll be officially worried! We will see I guess.

Been out playing in the snow with the kids today! ;) We had great fun.


----------



## 2016

I am good thanks...got my bloods back today...see my journal. X

Good luck and :dust: girls!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey 2016..... Just read your journal and your results sound promising! At least now you have an appointment and you could possibly see someone privately sooner. I really hope you can see someone sooner and then you can get some help with luteal phase and progesterone levels. Must be such a relief to finally be told for sure. Good luck huni! :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey 2016 I am so pleased that they have recognised something now and you can get some help with it. If you can in sooner privately then great, otherwise february doesn't seem too bad for the NHS tbh!

When I went for my laparoscopy the nhs said about 8 month wait, we looked into private and I was in for it the very next week...

X


----------



## Devi#1

taebomama- I hope af doesn't come! :dust:

I am feeling so strange , I was so dizzy when I got up from the chair just now. It normally happens only on cd1, because of all the blood loss, sorry for tmi. I have been having this dull ache in my lower abdomen, mostly on the right , but sometimes on the left. Its such a full feeling.. I have to hold my belly when I walk. I never feel like this before af comes. Again only on cd1 after af starts, I get all pains everywhere. Fx this is it! ;)


----------



## Britt11

Taebomama, are you sure the witch is on her way and not a BFP??
2016- i read your journal awesome about getting your results. As i wrote in your journal does not seem like anything serious at all (I have heard you can supplement progesterone quite easily) very excited for you that your well on your way to a BFP!

Devi- oh my gosh, I cant believe you havent tested, you must be preggers. Are you really going to hold out to Monday?? :) i heard cramping is a great sign and of course in the olden days they used to diagnose a pregnant women by her fainting...lol

as for me, odd day really- I am only 4 dpo and i have had abdominal cramping on and off on the right side today. This cant be a good thing at 4dpo I'm thinking. Also fair amount of CM...sorry if TMI. Devi, do you have lots of CM?
i have to wait 8 days til testing (and it will still be an early test)...aggh
On a positive note, my preg and o tests came in the mail today!! yeah!!! now to resist


----------



## Devi#1

Ahhh !! I need more willpower to stay away from those damn Pink HPT boxes in my drawer! I am gna crack soon.. I just know it.. I keep telling my self that its still early and I shouldn't do it in the day because FMU is the best for testing & then in the morning after waking up I just quickly go & pee without giving myself time to think about testing.. LOL i'm gna go mental this way .. Last month I had a 27 day cycle - tomorrow is CD27/11DPO; however last month I had LP of 12 days so if I calculate based on that, AF is due on Saturday morning latest (it is always in the morning). I just got to stop myself from POAS for 2 days more, I defo wont test on the weekend because if it's a BFP, I wont be able to keep my mouth shut all weekend until the 15th (DH birthday) - MONDAY MORNING IT IS.. motivate me ladies

Britt - here is what i had
Peak day - EWCM;
1-2 DPO - Sticky CM ; 3-5 - Creamy CM; 6 - Sticky CM ; 7 - Creamy CM ; 8 - EWCM ; 9-10 Creamy CM;
In a nutshell - LOTS of CM


----------



## Joli

For all you gals that temp, I need some advice - I had discarded 2 of my temps (the first because cat scratched my face and I shreaked and sat up in bed before taking my temp, and then the next day, I slept in 1.5 hours). Based on this, FF put me at 4 dpo. Just out of curiosity today, I deselected the discarded temps, so that they were included in my chart, and FF has changed me to 3 dpo!?! When I discard the temps, my O day has a clear dip, but if I include the temps, the coverline seems to match better with temps from last month. 

Now I don't know whether I'm 3 or 4dpo!?!? What do you think I should do? Keep the 2 temps, or discard them? :wacko:

Britt - I think symptom spotting will be fun! :) I have very sore bb, but I did last cycle that I O'd as well... I've read that if you are going to get a BFP, your bb's stay sore, and if not, they ease up arond 8dpo. I never thought I'd say this - but I hope my bb's stay sore!! I'm in Canada every summer since I was a kid actually - we have a family cottage in Northern Ontario (near Lake Nippising / North Bay / Sudbury) - I love the summers in Canada! 

Hibiscus - well done on your PMA for getting your trainer and improving your meals - I'm going to get started too. I'm going to try to take up swimming and yoga this year for my new years resolutions! Trainers can be pricy, but soooo worth it! just make sure you tell them that you're TTC so that they don't overheat you. 

2016 - I agree with the others, progesterone can easily be supplemented - and Feb is just around the corner! :) 

Devi - I don't know how you've lasted this long without testing! Monday morning here we come!!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies,
Devi- after reading your story, yes we do have to motivate you to wait til Monday. YOu can do it, you know you are and when Monday rolls around and you havent gotten AF, it will be so much easier to take the tests. I think EWCM that late in the game is a good sign. Is your cm white or yellow tinged too? sorry if tmi....mine today has a slight tinge of yellow to it which i never had but its mostly white. Yes, i am using you as my reference as I believe your pregs. :happydance:

Joli- I dont temp but if i had to guess i would stay at the 4dpo that you were originally. if you know when you O'd (+ve opk) and EWCM than after that you would start counting, despite the charts i would think. I got a +ve opk on the 1st, and i believe I o'd on the 2nd, so 4dpo for me. I hope your boobs stay sore too... lol :haha: you know i have gotten sore boobs every cycle at 1 and 2dpo and then its gone away except this cycle, I havent gotten sore boobs at all :wacko:....(this is our 5th cycle TTC) what the heck,? dont know if this is a super bad sign or a good sign that something is different. I hope i get sore boobs closer to AF time as I never get that either.
wishing everyone speedy :bfp:!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt11 said:


> Michelle- hon, I really respect and admire what you are doing and I have heard before of couples stressing, doing IVF tons of other stuff ect..not gettign pregs, and then when they stopped trying all of a sudden they fell pregnant naturally. That happend to my aunt, they were signing up for an adoption and all of sudden she got pregs and ended up having 2 more! I'm so sorry for suggesting DH to get tested, me and my big mouth :dohh: I had just finished reading that stat in a book (so it was fresh) and actually told my DH if we are not pregs in 2 months, i'm sending him for testing....lol (we are only on our 5th cycle). Anyway, all sounds good and I hope you catch that eggy really soon hon

No worries hun, I get it all the time. I want the problem to fall on me, I don't want it to be him. If it's him, which I doubt, there's really no way to fix it and if it is him, he's not going to feel really good about it. Make sense?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> Taebomama, are you sure the witch is on her way and not a BFP??
> 2016- i read your journal awesome about getting your results. As i wrote in your journal does not seem like anything serious at all (I have heard you can supplement progesterone quite easily) very excited for you that your well on your way to a BFP!
> 
> Devi- oh my gosh, I cant believe you havent tested, you must be preggers. Are you really going to hold out to Monday?? :) i heard cramping is a great sign and of course in the olden days they used to diagnose a pregnant women by her fainting...lol
> 
> as for me, odd day really- I am only 4 dpo and i have had abdominal cramping on and off on the right side today. This cant be a good thing at 4dpo I'm thinking. Also fair amount of CM...sorry if TMI. Devi, do you have lots of CM?
> i have to wait 8 days til testing (and it will still be an early test)...aggh
> On a positive note, my preg and o tests came in the mail today!! yeah!!! now to resist

Britt11,

Yeah, I'm sure. My temp dropped cycle day 12 and 13. Many early pregnancy signs mimic AF symptoms....but I just know.

That's great that your sticks arrived in the mail. Good luck in the restraint department--I suck at that when it comes to testing for a baby. :winkwink:


----------



## MommyMichele

Jo explain the progesterone cream hun.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Devi,

Here's the willpower you requested:

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/momsteachingathome/willpower.jpg
Did it work?


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele said:


> Jo explain the progesterone cream hun.

Well I bought this cream
https://www.progesterone.co.uk/
On recommendation from a lovely lady in 2nd tri. I just knew I had low progesterone and, since the doctors weren't helping me at that stage I thought I would take matters into my own hands!
You are supposed to use a pea-sized quantity of it twice a day after ov...you rub it into the skin like wrists, back of neck, thighs and it supplements your progesterone.
I only started using it at 2dpo because my post ov temps werent very convincing. 
Sadly, as you know, AF arrived at 4dpo. The cream can't prevent AF arriving it basically turns your little bungalow of a womb into a large detached mansion begging for a new tenant :rofl:
Sorry if that made no sense! :haha:
Now some people might say the cream caused AF to arrive early but my gut instinct says no. My cycle wasn't right from the word go...I could feel something was off from the word go. If I am going to blame something it would be the soy or the 100mg B vits I was taking....or myself for being stupid and meddling with mother nature!
I am almost convinced it was the B vits because my luteal phase shortened when I took 50mg and shortened even more with 100mg and I developed an eye and finger twitch on the left side with 100mg which stopped since I stopped taking that high dose!!!
Guess we shall see if things get better this cycle.


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> Joli- I dont temp but if i had to guess i would stay at the 4dpo that you were originally. if you know when you O'd (+ve opk) and EWCM than after that you would start counting, despite the charts i would think. I got a +ve opk on the 1st, and i believe I o'd on the 2nd, so 4dpo for me. I hope your boobs stay sore too... lol :haha: you know i have gotten sore boobs every cycle at 1 and 2dpo and then its gone away except this cycle, I havent gotten sore boobs at all :wacko:....(this is our 5th cycle TTC) what the heck,? dont know if this is a super bad sign or a good sign that something is different. I hope i get sore boobs closer to AF time as I never get that either.
> wishing everyone speedy :bfp:!!

Cool, I'll stay at the original dpo then - that way I get to test sooner too! teehee :winkwink: If you normally get sore bb day 1 and 2, and you don't have it this time, it could be a clear sign that something is different!! Fx'd for sore bb's for everyone! haha :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck 2016!!!!!

Devi#1..... sounding really promising. I so hope you get your bfp on Monday!

Would you believe it...... STILL NO AF!!! Now officially 1 day late and feel a bit grumpy but no cramps yet. My temp this morning went up a fraction to 98.48 and have sticky cm still and cervix still high. Took test and to be honest not sure if evap or slight faint line..... Am not convinced and it got more prominent once test stick dried. I'm sooooo confused! I am thinking I ov later than thought this month but would think I would be getting clear bfp's by now if I were preggo. Aaaaarrggghhh I'm going MAD!!!! 

Any advice welcome! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Jo, I completely understood you lol

I might look into, I thought I had some here at one point, can't remember why I bought it though.


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbell...Late AF, temp rise after spotting! All sounds very promising to me!!! Did you say you were using IC tests? They are crap imho so I wouldn't trust them at all. Can you do another test? Surely it would be positive by now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I also stupidly did a cb digi and it said not preg so dunno. Reckon the ics have evaps as can't see any colour to them. Have ordered frer but had no post yesterday due to snow so am hoping they arrive today! Keep running to toilet to check. I always get af in the am so keep expecting her! I have the one tiny bit of pink jelly like cm the night before last and that's it! Just one bit on tissue and since it's been sticky cream/clear cm. My bodycould be playing tricks on me! Wish I hadn't used cb digi this am as it was my only one! Now kicking myself as hate seeing not preg in words! Ggggrrrr!


----------



## Joli

Hey Tinkerbell - sounds like implantation spotting to me!!! Test again and send us a pic!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hiya! Just tested with another ic (they are all I have at mo as have asked dh to pick up frer and cb digi on way home tonight) and got very faint line come up again in about 3/4 mins but doesn't photgraph well so hope to get more conclusive answer tomorrow am with fmu and hopefully will be able to post pic (if dreaded af doesn't strike in meantime.... I'm paranoid she will!!!)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ps how long after implantation will hcg level be high enough to trigger bfp????????


----------



## Joli

Tinkerbell - hcg level will start to rise straight after implantation, and will get stronger around 2-3 days after. A line, even a faint faint line, is still a line!! It's sounding very positive!!!! Fx'd!!

Jax - are you testing today? Your temps are looking good!


----------



## 2016

Tink....post us the pic where the line isnt visible....please....I like squinting for a line! And what about those ASDA tests you did earlier that came up with lines?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

The ASDA tests didn't come up with line until hours later so concluded they must be evaps!

However..... Have posted todays ics in gallery - PLEASE let me know honest opinions..... I'm going CRAZY here!!!!!! lol

(The top two in pic with 3 tests were done with fmu, the bottom on 3 tests was done after lunch after only having held wee for 2 hours! lol) I am such a poas-aholic!!!! lol


----------



## Joli

TINK!!! Just saw your pic in the gallery!! omg, there is a faint line in the first stick!! Please give us an update once DH comes home with the frer. I don't want to get too excited yet, but this just may be your month!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Ahhh !! I need more willpower to stay away from those damn Pink HPT boxes in my drawer! I am gna crack soon.. I just know it.. I keep telling my self that its still early and I shouldn't do it in the day because FMU is the best for testing & then in the morning after waking up I just quickly go & pee without giving myself time to think about testing.. LOL i'm gna go mental this way .. Last month I had a 27 day cycle - tomorrow is CD27/11DPO; however last month I had LP of 12 days so if I calculate based on that, AF is due on Saturday morning latest (it is always in the morning). I just got to stop myself from POAS for 2 days more, I defo wont test on the weekend because if it's a BFP, I wont be able to keep my mouth shut all weekend until the 15th (DH birthday) - MONDAY MORNING IT IS.. motivate me ladies
> 
> Britt - here is what i had
> Peak day - EWCM;
> 1-2 DPO - Sticky CM ; 3-5 - Creamy CM; 6 - Sticky CM ; 7 - Creamy CM ; 8 - EWCM ; 9-10 Creamy CM;
> In a nutshell - LOTS of CM

I don't know how you can resist testing! I've never made it past 10 dpo haha


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
Michelle- ah hon, I know what you mean, you sound like the sweetest wife. Taking the pressure off and putting it on yourself, i really hope it all works out for you guys. I didnt know there was nothing they could do for the guys, i thought they just took vitamins or something to help, shows you what i know on that :)
Tinkerbell-one day late is a great sign! I read some stuff, albeit on the internet, that it can take a week after implant for the HCG to transfer to the urine, it would show up in the blood in a day or 2. It would makes sense why you see most medical sites and books stating, to wait a week past AF to test and if you have 18 high temps then you are pregs. Of course you could have ovulated later too hence it would still be super early. i say with all your signs, no AF, high cervix, cm and a questionable result...things are looking good. Test again in 2 days, you will know for sure. Fx'd
2016- all the best with everythign. I think i kind of agree with you on the bvits. I went to GNC store a few months ago and he was like oh you have to take B6 on your own if you want to conceive. Anyway, i have a normal 28 day cycle usually O on the 14th and i took it that month, all it did was give me eye twitches and make me late for period one day....I stopped taking it. I agree, natural is probably better.
Taebomamma- keep us posted, hope your wrong
Joli- 5 dpo, woo hoo, what to do now?? any signs..... ? :)
Devi, Iwantababy, how are you guys doing?
cheers,
Britt


----------



## Devi#1

Thanks ladies for all the will power!! It worked.. I didn't POAS this morning. Yippii..:haha:

So this morning temp went up 0.1F & I had the most awesome dream.
--> " I was at home and DH comes home from work & he says, I went to the Doc and got the results for your test back on my way home. So I was like, What does it say. So he says, there are two tests they did, the one says that you are pregnant and the other has a number on it. We were both seriously talking and I went on to explain difference btwn a qualitative and a quantitative blood test. Then he sends me a email on my phone saying how happy he is and how much he loves me.. & I look at him and give him a hug." <-- :cloud9:

Isnt that such a cool dream.. I hope it comes true.. & all of this is not in my head!! 

Tink - Im so excited for you.. AF a day late. WOWWIIIEE!! tests in the gallery look good.. keep em coming

2016 - hope you are doing great! try not to stress too much about ttc too (i have heard it can mess with the cycle)

Briit - it was yellow on one day CD21/5DPO - other days creamy color. :thumbup:


----------



## Hecate

Room for another?

I'm Hecate, TTC #2 for 15 cycles. Currently CD22 on cycle 16.

Got past the stage of hope each cycle so some PMA would be great:dust:


----------



## 2016

Hecate - of course there is :flower: I will add you to the front page :hugs:
These girls are FABULOUS at keeping each other (and me) afloat in times of stress!

Devi - I had a "bfp dream" right before my bfp. Fx'd it is good for you. Have you tested yet? thought you were testing today :shrug:

Tink - looked at your tests in the gallery. I think I see a something but you never know with those ICs...I am still very hopeful for you as AF is late. :thumbup:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - NAH, I am testing only on Monday now.. that's why I was asking for WILL POWER.. lol.. AF is due tomorrow / Saturday.. so by waiting till Monday I will be 2 + days late -- FX


----------



## Britt11

ohhhh I'm going to the gallery!!!
Devi- i love the dream, hope it comes true. Dreaming is a big part in early pregnancy, so I've heard. I dreamt last night that DH was suppose to come with me to the Dominican and we were at the airport and he was like yeah lets not go- its not right...lol I have a meeting in the Dominican at the end of the month and totally looking forward to it but the airline is sketch so makes me a bit nervous flying with them for 7.5 hours lol....and DH is not coming with me. That being said, I'm still going they are putting us up for a week of fun and sun and I could sure use it! Freezing my butt off over here :)


----------



## Britt11

oh and welcome Hecate! this is truly the only thread I look forward to reading on a daily basis. The girls are great :thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies :flower:

well i am now 14dpo and no sign of AF. I have this weird dull cramping that i have never had before. Normally if i start to cramp AF has already reared her ugly head and is full blown! And those cramps are not the same as this. Temp went down alittle bit this morning but on like .1 degrees... My bb's are super sore and i am not gassy and constipated (tmi lol).. IDK wtf my body is doing. I don't want to test because i don't want to see a :bfn: that would ruin my day. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Devi#1

Jax -- I defo think you may be pregg. with what looks like a implantation dip 7DPO & no AF yet and the other signs. When are u going to test? When was AF supposed to come? Ohh OOhhhhh.. im sooo excited for you! ;)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well idk before depo i had a 28 day cycle on the dot so if i went by that i would be 2 days late. But the WEIRDEST thing just happened, i have never experienced this before. So i went to the bathroom because i am continuously checking for AF.. and when i wiped i had a HUGE glob of what looked and felt like EWCM streaked pinkish/orangish blood? but then i wiped again and nothing. So i check my cm and its a mixture of that and the creamy/crumbly cm.. but no other blood. CM was white as can be.. WTF is it!? lol


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooohhh sounding good jaxvipe and Devi#1...... good luck ladies! ;)

DH is in serious doghouse..... He refused to buy tests saying they are a waste of money so am planning in braving the snow to take a trip to the supermarket in a bit. Am not speaking to DH ATM!! Lol


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Good evening ladies and welcome Hecate, I think you will like it here with us :winkwink:

jaxvipe I can't believe you haven't tested yet, when do you plan to? And Devi it's looking good for you this month fx for both of you x

me, I should be ovulating anyday but I have a bad feeling I won't be for some reason. Can being sick (cold, sore throat etc) stop or delay ovulation does anyone know? This is the first month temping so we will know for sure which is good...

Xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

well i test at 12dpo and it was a :bfn:... so im just trying to hold out as long as i can... i really want to but i also dont want to see another :bfn:


----------



## Devi#1

Jax- EWCM that was pink, then no other blood & then creamy CM.. strangest thing.. I don't know what it would mean. 

Buckets of :dust: your way.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea it was like streaked pinkish/orangish and then when i stuck my finger up there lol (sry TMI) it was creamy cm and white.. no blood or anything.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Jaxvipe.... Sounds like a slight implantation bleeding - I had it too.... Jelly like cm that was pinky coloured and then back to creamy again. I've had it in previous pregnancies too so wouldn't think it's anything to worry about.... It's a positive sign if anything. Fingers x Hun xox :)

I've just come back from getting double pack of frer and double pack of cb digis. Will test with frer with fmu tomorrow.... Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Jaxvipe.... Sounds like a slight implantation bleeding - I had it too.... Jelly like cm that was pinky coloured and then back to creamy again. I've had it in previous pregnancies too so wouldn't think it's anything to worry about.... It's a positive sign if anything. Fingers x Hun xox :)

I've just come back from getting double pack of frer and double pack of cb digis. Will test with frer with fmu tomorrow.... Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Jaxvipe.... Sounds like a slight implantation bleeding - I had it too.... Jelly like cm that was pinky coloured and then back to creamy again. I've had it in previous pregnancies too so wouldn't think it's anything to worry about.... It's a positive sign if anything. Fingers x Hun xox :)

Yes! Exactly!!! It was so weird!! i put a pad on just in case but no more of that since... Maybe i will go buy another thing of tests tonight.


----------



## 2016

tinker....much love, luck and :dust:

jax...sounds like implantation to me! Maybe that means a test will turn positive tomorrow or the next! 

Can't wait to congratulate you girls on good news!


----------



## Devi#1

Whoooppii .. waiting to hear from both Jax & Tink tomorrow morning with the news!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I have had my studious head on and have discovered that it takes 3-5 days for the hcg to be at a detectable level for most hpts to pick up..... So maybe tomorrow but certainly over next few days. Bear this in mind jaxvipe when testing just in case you get another bfn. Good luck x x


----------



## Britt11

ewwwwwww, I will be looking on her first thing tomorrow to hear of your BFP Tinkerbell...
Jax, things are sounded good as well for you, fx'd for both of you


----------



## Joli

Jax and Tink - everything sounds very positive!!! I can't wait to hear your news!! I'm glad you showed DH who's boss Tink! hehee 

Britt - bb's are still sore (although a little worried they're not quite as sore as they were yesterday...), been gassy and was peeing more yesterday (sorry, TMI!). Went to the gym last night, and was doing squats and lunges, then realised that probabaly was not the wisest thing to do during the tww! Any signs for you?

Hecate - welcome!! If you're CD22, you must be O soon!! Are you temping or using OPK's?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hello to all you fine gals,

It's been a busy day so I haven't had time to comment on all the happenings with you guys...but I've been reading!

Just a quick note to say that the witch got me this morning, which was no surprise so I was emotionally prepared. :thumbup: I do find it a bit weird that now that I'm TTC I announce to others when my period comes.:rofl:

I hope you are all doing well! Now it's time to cook dinner.

Take care!


----------



## Britt11

ahhh sorry to hear that Taebomama, but you had a very PMA about this month, hope you get it next month hon!
Joli- okay happy for you but sad for me :( i have absolutely no sore boobs, not even a little bit. I do have increased white thickish cm (sorry tmi) do you have that at all? I am not gasey or bloated this month either (was previous month). I had a tiny bit of cramping yesterday (nothing today) and really thats it. Oh had a headache this morning but that is not unusual for me.
Good for you on the work out, i went today but felt lazy :)
Oh and i let BNB know of the wierdo Vivan on the thread
cheers,


----------



## Joli

Taebomama - sorry about stupid AF... it's great that you're taking a relaxed, PMA appraoch to it :) We're all here to support you!

Britt - don't worry about the sore boobs - like I said, I got it last cycle as well (I think it's the rise in progesterone), but after 8dpo, it was gone... as it's less sore today, I'm thinking maybe this cycle wasn't my month...we'll see if it gets less over the weekend :( But I have had an increase in creamy cm, starting from last night - I think that's a good sign for both of us! :)

Very strange about the weird Vivian messages - I love emu boots!?!? what???


----------



## Britt11

yeah! glad you have the increased cm too..... :)
i do think its odd that i didnt get even one day of sore boobs post O, hopefully I did infact O this cycle. Oh my gosh, dont even want to think of that. I dont get the one side O stomach pains or anything so hard to know- just a +ve opk really....
well tomorrow is 6 dpo for us, and only 6 more days until testing!! I hope I get cramping in a couple of days...lol, get a life hey?? :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Joli said:


> Very strange about the weird Vivian messages - I love emu boots!?!? what???

lol i was just thinking the same thing


----------



## MommyMichele

Wanna know something kinda good about having AF? I am having a very large glass of wine! I think I earned it!


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> yeah! glad you have the increased cm too..... :)
> i do think its odd that i didnt get even one day of sore boobs post O, hopefully I did infact O this cycle. Oh my gosh, dont even want to think of that. I dont get the one side O stomach pains or anything so hard to know- just a +ve opk really....
> well tomorrow is 6 dpo for us, and only 6 more days until testing!! I hope I get cramping in a couple of days...lol, get a life hey?? :)

Don't worry hun - my doc told me if you get a +opk, then you have O'd for sure! (I wasn't temping last month until 2dpo, so I asked him whether he thought I O that cycle). :thumbup:

uuggggg....6 more days!! The agony! DH got his spemys tested again today - last time round he had awful 14% motility... results back this afternoon I think. I guess I'll be able to take a good guess on chance of success based on whether his motility has increased! Otherwise we might be faced with no alternative than getting some extra help... <sigh>  Oh well, I feel good about this month - I'm trying not to sway one way or the other.... but in saying that... bring on the cramps, bring on the creamy cm, bring on some implantation spotting, bring on more sore bbs! haha Get a life indeed!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

MommyMichele said:


> Wanna know something kinda good about having AF? I am having a very large glass of wine! I think I earned it!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
you got that right Michelle!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

had 3 glasses now, should not be allowed to type tipsy!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Took FRER and Clearblue digi this morning and got pink line and pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Looks like I've graduated!!!! Still sticking with you girls though! :) Will update with photos later on but got busy day today.

Taebomama... Sorry the witchy got you.... Keep up the pm and you'll get there! :)

sounding good for the rest of you guys.

I'm stil in shock as honestly thought I was out this month as no real symptoms! Funny!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

P.S.... Temp went up to 98.89 today! :)


----------



## Hecate

Still got a long way to go before I get everyone's stories but I do know how to say congatulations Tinkerbell!!

What lovely news - here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Tinkerbell500 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! Took FRER and Clearblue digi this morning and got pink line and pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Looks like I've graduated!!!! Still sticking with you girls though! :) Will update with photos later on but got busy day today.
> 
> Taebomama... Sorry the witchy got you.... Keep up the pm and you'll get there! :)
> 
> sounding good for the rest of you guys.
> 
> I'm stil in shock as honestly thought I was out this month as no real symptoms! Funny!

:happydance:AWESOME!!!!:happydance:

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MommyMichele

Way to go Tink! Congrats mummy!

Taebo, you can have a large glass of wine with me and 2016! Tink and Aurora aren't allowed to come!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awwww boohoo! Sob sniff! I love a glass of rose too!!!!:)


----------



## Joli

AAWWWW!!!!!!! Tink big big congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful! Please do stay with us and keep us updated :)


----------



## 2016

Woohoo! Congratulations Tink!!!!! :dance:
Just knew something was up!
Shows how good those ASDA tests are and how crap the ICs are!!!!!


----------



## nicole3108

tink, congratulations!! that's wonderful news!! :happydance: 

2016: very glad that you got an appointment with the FS! It's great that your dr. recognizes that there's a problem. Hope the snow doesn't keep you from your appt today! 

Britt: A bit of cramping and increased CM sounds good to me!! It's quite early to have many symptoms. Fx'd for you! 

Joli: Hope your boobs stay sore and that you get great news this afternoon! :flower:

Taebomama: So sorry to hear that the witch got you! :dust: for the next cycle. Glad that you're feeling ok and you still have your PMA!

Devi and Jax: Can't wait to see your tests!! Fx'd for two more BFPs!

I wanted to message you all yesterday but SIL was visiting and she doesn't have much interest in baby stuff...I thought she was going to fall asleep while I was showing her my chart. Not much is going on symptom wise yet, I am having cramps but I think it's too early for cramps related to pregnancy. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Joli

Hi gals - DH's results back... in his last test, he had very poor sperm motility (only 14%), and we pumped him with vitamins and fruits the last month, and sperm motility has gone up to 51%! BUT... his morphology last time was fairly normal (13%) and now it's only 4%!?!? That means only 4% of all his spermys are normal. The test paper says he's been diagnosed with severe morphology. So maybe I'm not so hopeful this month any more :( I know miracles can happen, but I think I'll prepare myself for the worst and hope for the best! If AF comes, then at least we'll go back to the specialist and he can tell us what steps we should take... <sigh> What between my lack of ovulating and his poor spermeys, we're a right pair!!! :wacko:

Jax - I had a look at your temp chart, 14dpo and temp is still up!!! looks very positive!! Are you testing today?


----------



## LittleAurora

OMG Tinkerbell!! CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!WHOO HOO!!!!


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## Britt11

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Oh my gosh, Tink, that is the best news!!!!!!!! Yeah, another graduate from Aphrodite :baby: I just knew you were.
okay so you are one day late now right? just shows you that all tests dont register early, good for the rest of us to know.
So no symptoms reallly??....
So happy for you and yes please drop in like Aurora does, we love to hear how your doing
xx


----------



## Britt11

Okay girls, I had an upsetting night. Last night around 1030pm I got a little bit of pale pink cm (2 wipes, sorry if tmi) anyway I'm pretty upset because yesterday i would have only been 5 dpo and way too early for any implantation. I got this last month too (not the previous months) and sadly went on to get a bfn. Mind you, I did get it a 3, 5, and 6dpo last month. Aggh, so frustrated, anyone know why you would get midcycle spotting? I thought I heard something about PCOS with that or something, man I hope not.
any insight is appreciated.
Oh and hope all you lovely ladies are doing well, look forward to your updates
Hugs,


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Awwww boohoo! Sob sniff! I love a glass of rose too!!!!:)

OK I had 3 glasses of wine last night. One for me, one for Aurora, and one for you Tink! :haha:


----------



## Devi#1

TINK -- just saw the pics.. congrats! whoo hooo :baby:!! This is soo awesome! Keep in touch thou.. :happydance: Here is to a HH 9 months!! 

JAX!! where is your test?? Cant wait hun!

Joli - sorry to hear about the morphology results.. did the doc tell u what can be done now? the way forward?? 

2016 - FX the appointment goes well

Taebomama - Sorry about the AF

MMichele - Hope u enjoyed the wine.. Ah.. even I would love a glass once in a while.. but lil me gets tipsy in just half a glass.. (cant handle booze at all)

Hecate - are u charting bbt/cm/cervix/opk.. have u O'd yet this cycle :dust:


As for me.. 12DPO.. AF due today & temp went up 0.2F!!!! YAY! :happydance: I'ts the highest it ever been since I started charting almost 2 1/2 cycles ago. I also just had such a dizzy spell that I completely blacked out - luckily I was in the kitchen and I had the counter to hold on to, otherwise I would have dropped on the floor. So having lots of sugar water to fix the dizziness, cuz I am going out with the girls for lunch & I don't want to collapse again. BB are also tender (not too sore thou), also have twinges in belly (have had them for a few days now). Also plenty of creamy CM (it just keeps coming). I didnt POAS YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

sorry Joli, I semed to miss a few posts (yet again) glad that DH's count is up but yeah that seems strange that the other # went down to 4%. You know it could be different at different times, so who knows maybe you guys timed it on a good day. FX'd for you this month still and if not like you said you know what your next steps are

Nicole- hon, good to hear from you. Sorry, where are you in your cycle??
Michelle- are you still drinking?? tee hee :thumbup:

2016- best of luck with the tests
Cheers,


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well i tested this morning and got a :bfn: :cry:

But im starting to think that maybe i didnt O until CD 23...So that would make me like 8dpo.. So this pink CM i have been getting could be IB.. my temp went back up this morning so i dont know what is going on.. this is frustrating!

CONGRATS TINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

Britt- Dont get sad :hugs: It could mean nothing. It could be normal for your cycle .. relax and look forward to that BFP.. Is it possible you got the O date wrong? because people do spot when they O. Or as I said it could be nothing & don't look into it too much..


----------



## Devi#1

Jax - looked at your chart too, it could be as you said that O around CD23.. did u BD around that time too?? but the opk was positive CD16.. doesn't make sense.. FX for you hun.. what other symptoms do you have.. 

Tink - what symptoms did you have in 2ww..pls refresh our memories ;)


----------



## Britt11

Jax- I dont know much about charts as I dont temp (probably should) but when is AF due? Fx'd for you, its still early, lots of women dont get BFP's til past AF. Pink cm in your stage is a GOOD thing. :)

Devi- oh my goodness, things are sounding very good no lets make that FANTASTIC for you. You have to be girl. When was AF due? are you officially late now? good for you for not testing, only 3 more days!!
thanks for the positive comments, it was hard not to be upset. I mean last month it was something new and I took it as a positive but I didnt get the BFP, now I'm like oh no...your right, i am going to try not to think about it. DH is positive. Oh and yes, definitely O'd early on the Jan 2nd (possibly Jan 1), +ve opk and EWCM. No more pink cm today though which is good.
cheers,


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I would take the spotting as a positive sign Britt - try not to worry too much. Devi#1 I reckon you are going to join me and sounds good for some of you other gals too! Fingers x for you all! x x

As far as symptoms during 2ww go....... I was gassy early on and bloated (just after ov) and also needed to go for number 2 a bit more often and looser (sorry if tmi!!). Had a few cramps then it all disappeared and I was positive I was out - no sore BB's or anything! However, had a tingling feeling Boxing Day morning as we BD'ed Xmas evening and I remember thinking I reckon I've just conceived! lol Then dismissed it all! Also last 2/3 days I've had to wee a bit more frequently in the day and lots of blood when I brush my teeth! I was not as grumpy as normal just before my period was due but didn't get BFP until I was 2 days late for AF so this one must be a late implanter!! Also had pink jelly like cm 3 days ago but only once when I wiped. Reckon I started implanting then.

Check out my new photos in the gallery......

Baby dust to you all - I couldn't help but change my signature as I am grinning like a cheshire cat!!! lol


----------



## Tinkerbell500

p.s. Joli...... despite news on DH's spermies, I hope this is your lucky month too. Sending you lots of luck huni xxx


----------



## Britt11

cool story Tinks, I have heard of women "knowing" when they conceived...
and LOVE the banner, cant wait to use that one


----------



## Devi#1

Britt11 said:


> Devi- oh my goodness, things are sounding very good no lets make that FANTASTIC for you. You have to be girl. When was AF due? are you officially late now? good for you for not testing, only 3 more days!!

AF due today/tomorrow - if u see my chart, last cycle AF came CD28, however temps had dropped ALOT on CD27 & 28 (so I knew she was on the way on CD27), I also had a LP of 12 (AF came on 13DPO).

Today I am CD28/12dpo - so if i go by the days method AF due today.. If I go LP method AF due tomorrow.. so Sunday I will be officially 1/2 days late.


----------



## hibiscus07

Tinkerbell500 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! Took FRER and Clearblue digi this morning and got pink line and pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Looks like I've graduated!!!! Still sticking with you girls though! :) Will update with photos later on but got busy day today.

Woohoo! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> Way to go Tink! Congrats mummy!
> 
> Taebo, you can have a large glass of wine with me and 2016! Tink and Aurora aren't allowed to come!

I'm there tonight! :wine:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey tink that's fab news Hun. Congratulations really pleased for you 

so is noone aware if being I'll colds etc can delay or stop ovulation?
My last message didn't get responded to :cry:
I still haven't had a rise in temperature and I haven't had any eggwhites either :shrug: looks like not ovulating or cycles are getting even longer :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Apparently anything can delay ov inc stress. Some cycles you may ov but not produce proper ewcm either. Opks and temping will probably give best indication of when ov occurs but I would BD every other day just to be on safe side. Good luck huni xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, hope your well.
Jax- when did you get this pink cm? could be good for you if you are 8dpo and also would be waaaaay too early to test so no worries hon.
Look forward to hearing everyone's updates tomorrow.

As for me i am happy to report that i have had no more pink spotting, which is great- just that one time. I had a pinch just under my belly button area about an hour ago. was super wierd, it was like a sharp pinching and it happend about 5 or 6 times in about 5 minutes. It was enough that i kind of jumped with my lap top on me. Anyway, who knows- my body seems to get wierder and wierder each month. :rofl:
talk soon,


----------



## Joli

Britt - I think the pink cm is a good sign!! although 5dpo is a tiny bit early for implantation, it is possible that you O'd the same day that you took your opk, which means pink cm on 6 dpo - clear sign of implantation!! I really do think it's a positive thing! :)

My sore bb's are much much less sore...very faint, so I don't think that's a good sign. :nope: We haven't seen the doc yet - we'll go on the 2nd day of AF, and I'll start getting injections and we'll ask what we should do next!

Jax - I think everything for you looks great too! Don't get discouraged yet about the bfn - it can take a few days for your hcg to rise - keep the tests coming! :thumbup:

Tink, thanks for the good wishes :) I'm so incredibly happy for you!! Fantastic re-cap on the 2ww. 

Aurora - can you give us a repeat of your 2ww symptoms too? It might help is all on what to look out for! :)

Nicole - Tinkerbell is right, stress can delay O. Are you normally regular, or on any meds? I'm on clomid, and it made my O sooo late, around CD23/24.


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks Joli, yeah I hope so. I agree 5dpo is almost impossible from what i have read, it is possible that I o'd the same day but I did get a fairly +opk the next day too (only slightly lighter) so thats what made me think it happend that day. I know, just have to wait it out.
Dont write yourself off hon about the sore boobs, mine are not sore at all and i have heard that many women get their BFP's with no sore boobs or only til later. The good news is you definitely ovulated. Come on hon, PMA this could be your month!! any other symptoms?
Oh and yes, Nicole- i have also heard that every once in awhile for no apparent reason a woman will just not O that cycle. Nothing worrisome it just skips once in a blue moon....but hopefully yours comes soon
hugs,
talk soon,


----------



## 2016

I have heard implantation is possible anywhere from 4 to 13dpo!!! :shrug:
It's hilarious how you can find such a wide variety of info on the internet! :rofl:


----------



## 2016

Tink...What count should I put you down for on the front page? 4w2d?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yes please. How are you?



2016 said:


> Tink...What count should I put you down for on the front page? 4w2d?


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning Ladies!


----------



## 2016

I am fine. Think the acupuncture zonked me out last night! Still wondering if I was ripped off by that guy! Think I might find someone cheaper to go to!


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning!

I think you will be disappointed with my symptoms casue there arnt very many! lol...sore nipps and a definite change in cervix position and feel that was my biggest clue, thats what made me test.


----------



## Britt11

ohhhh I like that number 2016, as early as 4dpo??....wow that sure would be cool. Can you imagine I O'd super early as well, that would be like a record or something :) How are you doing, do you think the acupuncture was beneficial?

Thx Aurora for your early symptoms

Jaxpipe, and Devi how are you guys feeling? hope you get your BFP's soon.

Good morning, Joli, Michelle, Taebomamma, Iwantababy and the rest of the crew. Looking forward to updates
cheers,


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls
I was dizzy again yesterday afternoon at my friends place & this morning.. I dont know whats up.. Its irritating now. & Yesterday had EWCM.
Temps are still up this morning & I woke up with the urge to POAS so I did. I only had 1 FRER & 1 blue dye test. SO I used the silly blue dye test it was a clear BFP (the test line was very prominent, like half as dark as the control ).. BUTTT I dont trust them (I was also told not to trust them by the other ladies in the forum) , because last cycle when I tested it gave a very very faint line, which got my hopes up & I got AF on time. So basically I just used the blue dye test just to get the urge to POAS out of my system... haha.. So still waiting to test with FRER on Monday morning, FX that too is a BFP.. 

Britt - I hope u keep getting the twinges in your belly ;)

Joli - what injections will u start getting?

2016 - are u feeling any different after the acupuncture?


----------



## LittleAurora

oh...i forgot SUPER DOOPER OOPER emotional! like crazy emotional! lol


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooohhhh Devi#1 I reckon you are preggers huni!!!!! I simply can't wait til Monday..... Good luck huni xox


----------



## 2016

Devi...I hope the blue dye is right! Aphrodite gradutes make me a VERY happy thread-updater-person-thingy! :rofl:

I am feeling quite zonked after the accu! Needed a spontaneous nap yeaterday and today! Have had quite a few headaches. Will be interesting to see what happens this cycle.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... Really hope the acupuncture works for you hun.... Fingers x xox


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Devi, you should have seen the look on my face when I read your post!! So exciting hon, if it came up right away and its dark like you mentioned, its pretty much impossible to be an evap. an evap ususally comes up later and is faint and skinny (I had that in a blue dye test). oh wow, so awesome!! Oh and EWCM I have heard preg women get it around AF time. Besides your almost late now!
Okay, your turn- symptoms please!!!!
did you have any twinges or wierd stomach/ovary pains. How about the boobs?? oh and any spotting?
lol...I'm 7 dpo and starting to go a little nutso if you havent noticed.
hugs,


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Devi I too think you are preg but know what you mean you don't want to get yourself too excited so when you doing a good test? So excited for you...

The BFP's are rolling in this year  

Xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Sorry just read again and your doing it Monday FX fr you huni xx


----------



## Devi#1

ya plenty twinges for like 4-5 days now. Creamy cm everyday sometime ewcm since O. Dizzy the last few days. No spotting at all. Today I had a just a tiny tiny tiny dot of pink, when I cleaned up after bd (sorry for tmi), don't know what that was about. Just one dot no more.


----------



## Devi#1

oh bb were only tender 1 of the days


----------



## Joli

Devi - sounds sooooooooooooo promising!!!! This is so exciting!!! Please let us know how you get on with your frer!! I'm loving your symptoms! :) I'm not sure what injections I'll be going on - I think hormones of some sort to incude ovulation...I'll know more after (if!) AF comes... 

Aurora - thanks for sharing symptoms, it's really helpful for the rest of us gals! How are you on morning sickness?

Britt - sore BBs are gone now :( No other symptoms... how about you? The twinges sound like there could be something going on!! :)

2016 - I've heard some fantastic stuff about acupuncture!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli,
good to hear from you. How are you?? no other symptoms? agggghhh, well there is still a long way for us to go and many women report the month they had no symptoms, they got their BFP... Dont worry about the sore boobs, again a lot of women dont get that (hope so, because I dont), well actually my left nipple feels a little wierd but it might be just irritated. As for the twinges, it was more of a pinch on the inside of my stomach below my belly button and it only happend last night about 5 times,nothing since. No twinges...so who knows.
Still up for testing at 12dpo? we will be 8dpo tomorrow, well depending on your time change- for me it will be when i wake up.

How is Michelle??? we havent heard from her lately, miss your updates hon.
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt, thanks for the encouraging words, you're so sweet :) I'm still def up for testing on 12dpo, symptoms or no symptoms!! We're in this together this cycle! x :)


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all...I just wanted to say that the PMA in here is fantastic you are all such up beat happy girls! It is really wonderfull!!


My morning sickness is really eveing sickness so doesnt come till about tea time and then its iky! lol but all for a good cause!!


----------



## Britt11

awesome Joli, just 4 more days!! :)
thanks Aurora, hope your nausea eases up soon, but your right all for a good cause!
Jax, where are you at? have you tested again?
Devi, one more day and then we get to see your BFP :)
2016 and everyone, how are you doing today?
nothing to report really today, seems i have less cm in the last day....
talk soon
cheers


----------



## 2016

nicole....Wow that's quite a temp rise! Few more that high and FF will declare you triphasic! :dance:


----------



## Devi#1

nicole - wonderful rise..

how are u ladies doing today??

yesterday went to a friends place.. she has a 2month old boy.. he is soooo cute!!! aww.. had a good time playing with him (he likes me.. stopped crying) haahhaha... even learned how to change my first diaper.. lol.... 

im good. temp high still FX.. bb are sore today, along with dizziness (again)! Yesterday made pineapple coconut ice-cream at home (DH ate sooo much, & I hated it.. i have such a sweet tooth.. he was like , are u sick??) FX for tomorrow..


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies! 

:witch: finally got me... Im not too sad about it because deep down i knew that i wasnt pg. But on to next cycle!!!


----------



## Britt11

ahhh, Jax, sorry to hear that hon, but great PMA and FX'd for the next cycle for you!!

Devi- so looks like you are officially late now.....I think you have textbook preg signs, no to mention an earlier BFP... :winkwink:
cant wait for tomorrow's update. 

this 2ww is going not too bad for me, tomorrow is already 9dpo for Joli and I.

cheers,


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Jaxvipe.... Sorry to hear nasty witchy got you. It will be your time soon huni.

Devi#1.... Can't wait for news from you tomorrow hun. Fingers x for you.

Good luck to the rest of you all too. 

Pulled muscle in my shoulder today reaching under car to get toy pirate that DS dropped so am in pain now and have been all day! :( Got warm wheat bag on it ATM to help ease muscle pain.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm here!

Just at home bored for the most part, almost killed my hubby since he bent the hell out of the bumper on my truck. He caught in the snow at the end of the drive (that he failed to shovel properly) and bent the bumper upwards. I'm using that as an excuse to get what I want right now. He doesn't do it, I yell at him about my bumper and then he does what I want.

Here's the kicker. HE won't be the one fixing it. I will. I'm the one that's mechanically inclined here, not him. Couldn't fix it the other day since it was below zero and we don't have a garage but today is a good day, it's almost 30. Fixing it while it's too cold will make it snap off. I should make him do it. I think I will. Break MY damn truck.


----------



## Devi#1

Jax- oh no! So sorry abt AF.. Fx for the coming cycle. 

MM - good luck with the truck repairs hun.


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> MM - good luck with the truck repairs hun.

Thank hun, it's something I actually like doing. I'm an odd duck. I love to crochet and work on my truck, I love to knit and go to motorcycle rallies. :shrug: I'm a Gemini! :haha: LOL

Just completed another round of Soy and B6 for this cycle, we'll see if it works.


----------



## Joli

Jax - sorry about AF, but I'm loving your PMA! I think it's so important to keep that up - positive thinking leads to positive things <no pun intended!!> :) 

Britt - 4 days to go!!!!!!!!! This is seriously torture! haha. Any new signs for you? Nothing for me...although temp went down a little bit - hopefully that's not AF round the corner, and instead, please let it be an implantation dip!! <wishful thinking methinks...> 

Devi - can't wait to hear your update!!! Bring on the BFP!!!

2016 - good luck with the FS - I was so glad we went to one, he really put my mind at ease and it was fantastic to ask him a ton of questions. Make sure you write down a load before you go so that you don't forget anything!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli,
good to hear from you. DH is working in his office (ALL weekend) so here I am on BNB and also doing some of my own work stuff.
Not really any new symptons unfortunately, today has been a slow day agghh...lol. It seemed like i had a lot more earlier and now not so much. Even cm is less...how about you? Oh I have woken up with a mild headache the last 3 days, I'm sure it has to do with our temp, its +14 today, yes CELCIUS :) and it was -25 not too long ago). So we'll see. How about you anything? How big was the temp drop? the timing is right, I cant log onto your chart for some reason...
agghh, I so want this to our cycle!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Just to say good luck Devi! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Devi#1

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...14dpo-tested-yesterday-13dpo.html#post4053648

the picture of my blue dye test from yesterday (13DPO)


----------



## 2016

Looks positive to me Devi :thumbup:
Can't wait to see the FRER!


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - my cm seems less too, and is making its way I think from creamy to sticky - ick! Cervix is also feeling more closed/harder (so weird talking about this! - haha). My temp drop wasn't much... 0.16 centigrade / nearly 0.3 farenhight. I guess if it goes way high tomorrow, then that will be a good sign, and if it gets lower... <gulp> ...could be AF coming way too early! So strange you can't click onto my chart? Is anyone else able to? I'm really hoping for the both of us! Will you try temping next cycle if it's not a BNP? Went on a hike on the weekend, so it was nice to do something active...and I'm going to my first yoga class tomorrow! :) 

Devi - that looks like a BFP to me!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Jo good luck with your appointment today!!!

Devi needs to get her butt out of bed soon!

Morning girls!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! 

Devi: I'm compulsively checking for pics of your FRER!! I looked at your blue dye test in the gallery, looks like a BFP to me! Fx'd for you!

2016: Hope you have a great appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Britt: This is delayed...you asked a few days ago where I am in my cycle, 8dpo today. I'm not getting much for symtoms either so far. How are you doing? Excited about testing day?

Joli: Sorry to hear your DH's results weren't what you hoped for. Keeping my fx'd for you, hope this is your month!! :hugs:

Jax: Sorry the witch got you! Keep up the PMA! Was this cycle more "normal" than it's been since being off depo? 

thanks jo and devi for looking at my chart! I have a question about today's temp. I got up at 4am with DS (only actually was up about 10 mins) and took my temp, it was 97.74, I went back to sleep within half an hour and took it again at 6:30, it was 98.43...I thought I should keep the 4am one but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## MommyMichele

Well.... it's time

LET THE BABY MAKING COMMENCE!


----------



## nicole3108

yay!! have fun!! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

GOOD MORNING!!! ;)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...rst-response-early-result-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## 2016

Nicole...if 6.30 is nearer your normal wakeup time I would use the 98.43 temp. For me anyway, taking my temp at the right time is more important than how much sleep I've had. :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

Omg!!!!!!!!! Devi!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Devi#1!!! two lovely pink lines! Congrats hun.... I just knew you were PREGNANT!!!! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

YAAY!!.. thanks girls. All of us, are so good at analyzing 2ww signs.. I was convinced I was PG before I even took the test. .. I was such a idiot thou this morning.. Remember how I had planned if it was a BFP I would wait to tell DH till Friday cuz its his 30th b'day.. However, when I saw the lines on the FRER.. I burst out crying & shaking & all.. DH was sooo worried (he didnt know i was planning & had taken test) & I ended up telling him (BIG MOUTH ME) and showed it to him .. he was overjoyed!


----------



## nicole3108

Congratulations Devi!!! :happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

2016...Both temps are 1.5 hours off of my normal wake up time.


----------



## nicole3108

Devi, It's too exciting not to tell! It can be his early birthday present! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

nicole3108 said:


> 2016...Both temps are 1.5 hours off of my normal wake up time.


try using this https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp - I think using the high temp / the low temp will give u wrong info.. You can adjust it and write in the notes of FF what the original temps were at the respective times.


----------



## Joli

Dev that's so sweet - don't worry about waiting for his birthday, when you're full of emotion, all the better! I'm so happy for the both of you :)


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls, had a really lousy sleep- major insomnia,yikes.
Anyway, first and foremost BIG CONGRATS TO DEVI!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
We all knew you were and what incredible will power you had waiting to test. That being said, its nice to wait a little to get firm lines. Dont forget us over at Aphrodite and hope to be joining you soon.

Nicole- yeah, i had no idea how far along you are!! Just one day behind us, Joli and I are on 9dpo. Any symptons?? Hope this is a great month for us. We are testing in 3 days.

Joli- yeah, strange hey about the cm. Mine is creamy today and a bit more, but nothing like a few days ago, hope this is not a bad sign. My cervix is high and quite hard too... I have awoken with a headache yet again, 4th one in a row....agghh. 

Michelle- yeah BD time! :winkwink:

2016 how are you doing?

Cheers,


----------



## Britt11

oh and Devi can you give us a recap of your symptoms?? we are still going crazy here in the 2ww
thx hon :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> GOOD MORNING!!! ;)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...rst-response-early-result-pregnancy-test.html

Yayayayay! Congratulations!


----------



## Devi#1

ok here goes:

1DPO - Ovu pain, cold, sticky CM
2DPO - Cramps, sticky CM
3DPO - creamy CM
4DPO - creamy CM
5DPO - Yellow Cm, creamy CM
6DPO - Skin Break out, Cramps, sticky CM
7DPO - creamy CM
8DPO - Twinges, Vivid Dreams, EWCM
9DPO - Twinges, backache, creamy CM
10DPO - Backache, Dizzy, Twinges, vivid dreams, nausea, cramps, creamy CM (OMG what a day!!!)
11DPO - nausea, twinges, vivid dreams, cramps, creamy CM
12DPO - dizzy, twinges, vivid dreams, bb tender, EWCM
13DPO - dizzy, bb tender, cramps, + on a blue dye test, creamy CM
14DPO - dizzy, bb tender, creamy CM
15DPO - nips sore


----------



## LittleAurora

aww congrats!! I know what you mean about not being able to keep it from them! Iwas going to tell my OH on christmas day but it just came out of my mouth at mcdonalds on christmas eve! LOL He nearly choked on a fry I took him by so much surprise!


----------



## 2016

Hi girls!

So lovely to see another :bfp:! Devi, I can't remember if I have congratulated you on this thread already...I know I have typed it a few times today! :rofl:

The FS was AWESOME! :hugs: I am getting me some follicular tracking this cycle :dance:

Best of luck to the rest of you girls testing soon. 
x

ps. I have fixed the badge code on the front page...put it in without testing it before :dohh:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> The FS was AWESOME! :hugs: I am getting me some follicular tracking this cycle :dance:

what is follicular tracking? what are they going to do?? FX for you hun:thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

glad the apt went well 2016. We look forward to hearing more.
I just had a great workout/run at the gym- hopefully i didnt overdo it :)

hard to say whats happening with me this cycle, I really hope its my month but who knows. I am 9 dpo and not a ton of symptons but AF isnt due for 7 days, so it is early.
The good thing is i have had no more pink spotting since 5dpo just that one time, where as last month it was spotting on/off for a week starting at 3dpo with cramping. Just have to wait and see.

We have 3 graduates from Team Aphrodite already, can you believe it??
hugs girls,


----------



## TaeBoMama

:happydance: Congrats Devi! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - 9dpo, and no symptoms for me :( I'm starting to think maybe this isn't my month..my temp drop yesterday didn't lead to a big rise today, just a little one, so I don't think it means anything in particular - but at least I know it's not AF quite yet!! 3 days to go!!! I had a workout at the gym last night too, and going to yoga this lunchtime - it feels good to sweat out some of the anxiety! I'm glad your spotting went away. So your AF is usually due on 16dpo? I think mine will be due at 14dpo. 

Nicole, your timing is very close to Britt and mine - do you want to test with us? We're doing 12dpo, so you would be at 11dpo, which is early enough to test I believe...

Hibiscus - did you test today?? 10 dpo!!

2016 - fantastic news about the FS! They'll be able to track how your eggies are developing and will be able to tell you when you O as well, so that you can get maximum chances! Did you ask the FS about your short LP and what they might be able to do to help out?


----------



## MommyMichele

YAY DEVI!!! Congrats MOMMY!

Thanks for fixing the badge code Jo!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls.
Hey Michelle there you are.
Joli- I actually normally get my AF 14dpo but remember this was a really wierd cycle for me that I o'd super early, like CD 10 or something, so technically AF is due on DPO18 ...crazy hey. So not sure if a test will show up so far from AF....? anyone know the answer, if i am 12 dpo but still quite a few days from AF does that matter? Anyway, yeah no big symptoms either, just headaches in the morning which could be anything....not sure if this is my month either.. But PMA and definitely up for testing, if i can wait that long :)
off to Vancouver tomorrow afternoon for a quick business trip.
hope everyone is well


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> Hey Britt - 9dpo, and no symptoms for me :( I'm starting to think maybe this isn't my month..my temp drop yesterday didn't lead to a big rise today, just a little one, so I don't think it means anything in particular - but at least I know it's not AF quite yet!! 3 days to go!!! I had a workout at the gym last night too, and going to yoga this lunchtime - it feels good to sweat out some of the anxiety! I'm glad your spotting went away. So your AF is usually due on 16dpo? I think mine will be due at 14dpo.
> 
> 2016 - fantastic news about the FS! They'll be able to track how your eggies are developing and will be able to tell you when you O as well, so that you can get maximum chances! Did you ask the FS about your short LP and what they might be able to do to help out?

Loads of people get NO symptoms and a lovely SURPRISE :bfp:!!! Well done for the workout! :thumbup:

Your bit about me should answer Devi's question about what follicular tracking is. Sorry for talking in medical speak I have regurgitated from Google! :blush:
The reason why I was seeing him was about my LP which is why he is doing the tracking. He said LP issues are often caused by something not working 100% BEFORE ovulation. Its all very well to give me progesterone for after ovulation but its better to get the eggy to come out properly in the first place. :thumbup::thumbup:
Once he has tracked me through a cycle he will decide what, if any, treatment he wants to give me. Lovely thing is, I really feel like I can trust this doctor! :cloud9:
First time for everything! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Glad things are looking positive for you 2016. Hope the doc helps you catch your eggy! Fingers x for you xx


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hey Britt - 9dpo, and no symptoms for me :( I'm starting to think maybe this isn't my month..my temp drop yesterday didn't lead to a big rise today, just a little one, so I don't think it means anything in particular - but at least I know it's not AF quite yet!! 3 days to go!!! I had a workout at the gym last night too, and going to yoga this lunchtime - it feels good to sweat out some of the anxiety! I'm glad your spotting went away. So your AF is usually due on 16dpo? I think mine will be due at 14dpo.
> 
> 2016 - fantastic news about the FS! They'll be able to track how your eggies are developing and will be able to tell you when you O as well, so that you can get maximum chances! Did you ask the FS about your short LP and what they might be able to do to help out?
> 
> Loads of people get NO symptoms and a lovely SURPRISE :bfp:!!! Well done for the workout! :thumbup:
> 
> Your bit about me should answer Devi's question about what follicular tracking is. Sorry for talking in medical speak I have regurgitated from Google! :blush:
> The reason why I was seeing him was about my LP which is why he is doing the tracking. He said LP issues are often caused by something not working 100% BEFORE ovulation. Its all very well to give me progesterone for after ovulation but its better to get the eggy to come out properly in the first place. :thumbup::thumbup:
> Once he has tracked me through a cycle he will decide what, if any, treatment he wants to give me. Lovely thing is, I really feel like I can trust this doctor! :cloud9:
> First time for everything! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ask him to check your prolactin levels! High prolactin levels can mess the progesterone levels up, mess up ovulation and everything else. Good for you for getting a good Dr hun! Did he do any labs on you?

I think I might be sneaking out today and picking up some OPK's. We've been doing the natural approach to it but I'd like to step it up to see if I'm actually ovulating. I get my prolactin levels checked again next cycle but I'm hoping to see them for pregnancy instead of more meds. DH doesn't like the idea of using OPK's, too much stress he says, but I'll just hide them! It's not like he goes poking around in all the female products I have in the bathroom! :haha:


----------



## Joli

2016 - that's fantastic, it makes such a difference when you feel like you can trust someone to guide you through this! 

Britt - hopefully the headaches themselves are a symptom? My FS said that women vary in their follicular phase, but all women will have a LP of around 14 days, and if it's less then you have what 2016 is facing. I haven't heard of AF coming much longer than 16 days after, but I could be totally wrong! 2 days until testing!!! very excited! x


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! I tested this morning...BFN but that's what I expected, I really shouldn't have wasted a FRER. :( I'm starting to symptom spot and that usually means I'm not pregnant. I had cramps yesterday on and off all day and had several bouts of nausea...getting scared my mind is playing tricks on me again. 

Britt and Joli: I'd like to test with you! I just wish I had of checked the computer before I used my test...I always get mad at myself when I use a FRER and get BFN. Can't wait for Thursday!! Fx'd for our BFPs!! :)

mommymichele: Have you ever used opks before? Just wondering because my DH was absolutely against opks and charting because he didn't want to make it more stressful but I decided to do it anyway and now he thinks it's less stressful and likes that I do it. It's nice to have the confirmation as well as something to pee on! 

Devi and 2016: Thanks for the charting help! I've looked at the temp corrector a few times and then yesterday morning I was panicking and didnt even think of it. :doh:


----------



## 2016

Think I may have got a positive or near positive OPK today....on day 11? WTF!!?! I am a bit wary of the brand I used (tesco supermarket dip strips) but my friend used them with success so idk :shrug:
Gonna test with a CB digi one tonight to double check.
Guess I will know what's happening when I get my ovaries scanned tomorrow anyway :thumbup: it would be hilarious if I have a 'normal' cycle when the FS is tracking me :rofl:
Better get :sex:...have been saving my energy cos my cycle is so long normally!


----------



## Joli

Nicole - yeah! Glad you're going to test with Britt and I. You never know, it might be too early today for you to get your BFP. I'm totally with you on using opks - my O came so late this cycle, but just getting to pee on a stick helped with the wait! haha


----------



## Britt11

Well hello lovely ladies! Great posts from everyone.

2016- that makes sense about getting things sorted out pre-egg release, I'm thinking that would be a very crucial time. CD11 is not unusual to O honh, remember me this cycle- I O'd on CD10! and since coming off the pill late August I have consistently O'd on CD14- so thank goodness I felt like peeing on a stick that day :) Do you have increased cm or EWCM with it as well?

Michelle- i think OPK's are a great idea it does take a lot of the guess work out and provides reassurance if anything. If you get a +opk and the cm, then its clear. I really like the CB ones, I dont think the FR ones are any good and of course there are internet ones out too that probably work good too.

Nicole- ewwwww, symtoms, how exciting :) I have not had any cramps, hoping soon...:haha: I did have cramps last cycle with the spotting I had for that week, but I dont know girls I dont want to say it but i think something really whacky happend to me last cycle....I guess I will never know really if something was trying to take.
Cant wait for testing.... :) I bought a 2 pk of FRERS yesterday.....hummmm, do I wait til Thurs for one of them? :) will try hard to

Joli- you and i are in the same boat of no symptoms. Actually no headache today so it was definitely Chinook related. For those who dont know what a Chinook is, its a high pressure system that comes over the Foothills and mountains and provides Calgary with major warm air and thus gives us a break from winter. Can you imagine going from -20 to +14 in just a couple of days? Needless to say it gives lots of people headaches and that was my case. :( I was a little dizzy yesterday....oh and areolas seem bigger, but that might be reaching :)
that makes sense about my LP still being 14 days, so I am likely to get or getter yet NOT GET AF a few days early.

Cheers,


----------



## Devi#1

Britt.. you are dizzy!! YAY!! I feel dizzyiness was my BIGGEST symptom.. I was so dizzy everyday! OMG.. Keep drinking gatorade , you will feel better. & I dont think 12 dpo would be too early because when the egg implants its usually btwn 6-12 isn't it? So It should be implated/implanting at 12DPO.. I dont think it matters how long your regular LP is..

2016 - thanks for explaining the F.tracking, glad to hear that the Doc is amazing.. hope he helps you out. :dust: get BD'ing

Nicole, Britt & Joli - FX & :dust: for testing on Thursday

MM - good luck with the OPK this cycle.. I didn't get a positive in the few days i used them (then again I ran out the day before I O'd) .. & look where I am now.. I used some cheapy brand thou.. so dont know how trustworthy they were in the first place. Dont worry abt DH.. he will get over the fact you are using them.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Britt11

you are sooo sweet Devi, and give me hope! :)
how are you feeling today little mamma :)
hugs,


----------



## 2016

I have ewcm but not as much as I do normally at ov time?? Feel like I don't trust the test because I've not used them before but I don't normally get such a dark line on any test unless ov is coming! And I normally only ov cd22!!!!!
The cb digi and scan can't lie tho...am pee holding as I type to test at 7pm when I get home.


----------



## Britt11

sounds good, get BD'ng anyway though :)
good luck hon


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Go catch that eggy 2016!!! Lol hugs ;)


----------



## 2016

Did a digi ov test and its negative :shrug: but I am still not sure because I normally don't have much luck with the ov tests in the evening anyway!
Can't do a test at my normal time tomorrow so will try when I can. I REFUSE to ge stressed about this...basically I figure if I just BD every so often it doesnt matter what the test says!


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Did a digi ov test and its negative :shrug: but I am still not sure because I normally don't have much luck with the ov tests in the evening anyway!
> Can't do a test at my normal time tomorrow so will try when I can. I REFUSE to ge stressed about this...basically I figure if I just BD every so often it doesnt matter what the test says!

you got it 2016, if you BD every 2 or 3 days, you have it covered. I always thought it had to be a min of every 2 days, but my friend was told by her specialist every 3 days and sure enough they conceived.

So girls, in Vancouver now at the hotel, feeling very sick to my stomach, i'm sure it was the flight and snacks I had....otherwise not sure whats happening, I'm also VERY warm too...
cheers,


----------



## Joli

oooohhhhhhhh Britt - I think there are some positive symptoms there!!! Dizziness, bigger areolas, feeling sick...totally sounds like you just might be!!!! I wish I could say more for myself... still nothing, feel totally normal, but like some other girls on the thread have said... it's still possible even with no symptoms! Fx'd for us!!! I did my first yoga class yesterday, but I think it must have been a more advanced class, because before I knew it, I was doing a headstand! If I do get a bfp, I think I'll need to try a different kind of yoga! But for now, it's awesome, muscles are totally aching today!

Nicole, how are you feeling today? Any symptoms? 

I have looked everywhere in Hong Kong, and it seems you can't buy frer anywhere! So I've ordered some online from the US... in the meantime, I might be sticking with some tests which are not super sensitive. I'll go out tonight to see if they have some other early-testing brands... grr!!! 1 more day!!! Britt and Nicole, if we <gulp> get a bfn - will we test again at 13dpo or wait for 14dpo if AF doesn't get us?... 

2016, get into the bedroom and catch that eggy just in case!!!!


----------



## 2016

Well the digi ov test was negative again this morning so either yesterdays line was my surge or that was a dodgy batch of tests from Tescos. :shrug:
BD'd just in case :rofl:
Have my scan this morning at 8.30 and then I will know for sure. :dance:

*Tink...Happy 5 weeks!*


----------



## Joli

2016 - let us know how your visit to the FS goes!! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all how are you today?


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies! Haven't gotten the OPK's, I think I may wait till next cycle, if there is a next cycle. One last cycle at Au Natural kinda. I've been feeling kinda sick lately, not sure what's going on but I've been fighting what ever bug this is for a few weeks now and it's not getting any better but it's not any worse either.

My sciatic nerve has flared the past 2 days, that's why I've not been posting much, gotta stay near my heating pad and I've had to take sucky meds for it. The meds knock me out and I feel loopy after my crash.

Hope you girls are having a great day!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls, just getting ready for a presentation.
Another crappy sleep last night, agghhh, and the air conditioner here is a motion sensor, so of course your sleeping and it shuts off and wake up super hot.
anyway, thanks for the encouragement Joli, but i really think it was something i ate. I have a confession.....I bought a 2 pk of tests and thought by now its surely got to show up (if the 5dpo was implant spotting) anyway was a bfn :cry: Joli, I dont think this is my month, I think I am going to get more BFN's like previously. But that being said definitely up for testing again with you girls tomorrow. Hopefully i will have a hint of a line or something. 
Aggh, so frustrating 11dpo- a lot of women have it show up now but i am still 5 days from AF...

2016, thats so great about the tests, i look forward to hearing what they say, you will know definitively now whats going on.

Michelle- oh hon, hope you feel better soon and get rid of that nasty bug. Is it still O time?

How are our little mammas? Tink, Aurora and Devi? hope you are well

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

im doing well!! tired!! but sickenss isnt as bad so thats super fine!!


----------



## Devi#1

hey Britt - Dont be sad.. it still could be early .. take it easy.. test in a few days again

2016- good luck with the FS scan .. glad u BD in time

Im OK.. have been having these twinges in belly (not much tho), I feel sick when my stomach is totally empty - like early in the morning /late afternoon - a little dizzy & disorientated & get soooo sleepy at 9pm.. other than that GREAT.. Still trying to digest the fact that i am prego.. When I tell hubby how I am feeling, he says its all in my head & from reading too much in all the forums, & how can u start feeling all strange sooo soon.. .. I told him nooooo its not in my head , thank goodness I got him the book "The Expectant Father: Facts, Tips and Advice for Dads-to-Be" -- atleast he wont think all the symptoms are in my head.. lol..


----------



## Britt11

haaa, thats too cute Devi!!! Yeah if only guys knew hey?? in your head....I dont think so.
My hubby said to me the other day, the only thing crazier than a pregnant woman is a woman trying to get pregnant...lol, I think he was meaning me. Its so different for guys.

Oh, i am not really sad, its the icon lol...I know its early. either its meant to be this month or it isnt. I just had to be upfront with Joli and tell her I snuck one in :)

cheers,


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I didn't get my bfp until af was 2 days late and didn't feel pregnant! I don't feel very pregnant now really apart from tiredness in evenings and being ultra cold in the evenings too. Am paranoid about hcg levels as only time I didn't feel very pregnant and got such a late bfp was the first time I was preggo and I miscarried at 12 weeks. Haven't mentioned it before but I am fretting and checking the lines are getting darker on hpt cheapies every couple of days. In another couple of weeks I'll use other cb digi with the conception indicator to make sure hcg is rising as it should. Only difference is that I had quite a bit of an implantation bleed with the one I lost and it went on for 2/3 days and I needed a pantyliner. Blood was pinky brown though and not fresh. But didn't have it like that this time. Don't know why I am so paranoid!!!

Hope your follicular scanning went well today 2016.

Good luck for all you lovely ladies testing soon xox


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hey Britt...

Good luck with the presentation and no worries about the BFN. 11 dpo is EARLY... even with an implantation bleed at 5 dpo, you can have lower -- but still very normal -- levels of HCG for a good long time. I was really surprised to find out how amazingly broad the "normal" range is! So fingers crossed (for us both)!!!


----------



## 2016

Posted details of my scan today in my journal...
Sorry to dash girls but I got to get bedding! x


----------



## Britt11

Tinks- oh you will be fine hon, but I totally understand being worried because of the last time. I have a great feeling for you... You said that you have been taking IC;s every couple of days, are they getting darker? I have heard that most preg symptoms start mostly at 6 weeks and sometimes way later. And some women never get anything. :)
Dont worry you havent jinxed yourself, you will be fine.

Ella- thanks for the great wishes, when are you testing hon? I am testing again tomorrow with Joli and a couple others.

2016- oh my gosh I cant wait to read your journal. I am at the airport right now but if I have time before my flight i will go there next.

Joli- hon, where are you at today? not sure the time change.

cheers,


----------



## MommyMichele

Not sure if we are O'ing just yet, but, hey, we like to practice! lol Did get a smidge of EWCM today, not much though, should be soon I think. Going to try to BD every other day or so till things dry up.


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> Good morning girls, just getting ready for a presentation.
> Another crappy sleep last night, agghhh, and the air conditioner here is a motion sensor, so of course your sleeping and it shuts off and wake up super hot.
> anyway, thanks for the encouragement Joli, but i really think it was something i ate. I have a confession.....I bought a 2 pk of tests and thought by now its surely got to show up (if the 5dpo was implant spotting) anyway was a bfn :cry: Joli, I dont think this is my month, I think I am going to get more BFN's like previously. But that being said definitely up for testing again with you girls tomorrow. Hopefully i will have a hint of a line or something.
> Aggh, so frustrating 11dpo- a lot of women have it show up now but i am still 5 days from AF...
> 
> 2016, thats so great about the tests, i look forward to hearing what they say, you will know definitively now whats going on.
> 
> Michelle- oh hon, hope you feel better soon and get rid of that nasty bug. Is it still O time?
> 
> How are our little mammas? Tink, Aurora and Devi? hope you are well
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Britt - sorry if it seems like I've been silent - I think we have a 12-16 hour time difference, so I was asleep when you posted your news :sleep: Thanks for being so honest :) Actually, my 12dpo will arrive your evening on Thurs, my Fri morning...but I thought this morning since you'd be testing Thurs, I tested today as well 11dpo, and got a BFN as well :nope: But, remember when I said 2 of my temps were taken in strange circumstances so I discarded them? Well, if I do include them, then in HK time I'm only 10 dpo, so I guess I won't know for sure until I test again... So are you going to test again tomorrow or the day after? I'll do it the same day! :) I couldn't find frer in HK, but for you gals in the UK, I found a Superdrug test, which says I can test up to 4 days before AF is due, so I think it's a sensitive test! Hon, I have a feeling it's not my month either...but the other girls are right, we won't know for sure until AF comes, so lets prepare for the worst, but hope for the best! :hugs: On the bright side, we can help each other out next cycle as well!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Good luck to Britt and Joli! I've read so many stories about girls who think no way, I'm out -- then turns out it IS their month. 

2016 those scans are amazing and what perfect timing! Fx for you!

I'm 3 dpo and fighting a cold... How are you all feeling?

Best wishes to all!!!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: That's so exciting!! I got so happy when I read that, I squealed and clapped. DH offically thinks I'm crazy. Can't wait to read your theories on why you're ovulating early. :dust: Catch that eggy! 

ella: Hopefully your 2ww flies by, can't wait for you to start testing! Are you a POAS addict too? Good luck and lots of :dust: for you as well.

Britt and Joli: Sorry about the bfns...I got one too :( When are you guys testing again? Any new symptoms? 

I have had some weird brown discharge since this morning, hoping it's not AF trying to start early. This is going to be gross but last time I wiped I had a clump of cm that was a strange pink/brown. I'm embarassed to say this but I did stab my cervix a bit with the thermometer this morning, I had to pee so bad and I was rushing to take it quickly. 

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - in theory, I think I'll test on Sat....but knowing me, I'll probably test again Fri morning! What about you? Are you 11dpo right now? I wonder if it would be late implantation?? It can happen 6-12dpo!! It sounds like you have the same sort of thing Devi had! No new symptoms for me, so I played netball tonight and ate some unpasturised cheese! (the rebel that I am!!) lol :)

Britt - how are you doing today hun? Did you test again this morning or are you going to skip a day? 

2016 - have fun catching that eggy!!!


----------



## Britt11

Helloooooooo ladies, :)

Okay I'll start with my update first- yes tested today which was the day I was suppose to wait until and BFN!! agggh, my period isnt due for another 4 days so hopefully its still early, at 12dpo though you think something would show up, but the tests do say more accurate on the day your period is due. I have been using my opk's for the fun of it and they seem to be getting darker but i heard you can get an LH surge before your period... I only have 2 of those left, so that game is going to be over soon :)

Nicole- the cm actually sounds very promising, pink and brown are good, red is bad :)
Are you 12dpo too? when are you due for AF? FX'd the witch stays away hon

Ella- your too sweet, thanks for the kind words, yes I too am hoping its just early but just told DH this morning it may not be our month :( so hard, I definitely know i'm O'ng and all seems fine, so what the heck is the problem?? Might go see someone in a couple of months...just to make sure we are both working okay. Hope you feel better, 3dpo...yeah in a few more days you can symtom spot

Joli- your post made me laugh, playing netball and eating the cheese...lol... So i'm assuming you havent tested at 12dpo your going to wait until 13 or 14dpo? that being said, you may be a couple days behind me like you said so it would still be very early. When are you due for AF?

2016- I read your journal awesome and the pics were neat, you know i think its more common than not for some of us to O earlier than we thought. I would have never guessed I would have O'd on CD10 this cycle.

Michelle- hope you catch the eggy too!!

Cheers,


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: yeah I'm 11 dpo today. I'll take a dollar test in the morning, not sure if I can convince DH on another FRER so soon. What is netball? Good luck with your next test. I think not a lot of symptoms is a promising sign! When is AF due for you?

hibiscus: where are you? did you test? hope all is well with you. :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats to the BFPs! Yay!

14 dpo for me. I haven't tested because I assume this month is out. We had sex, but DH didn't ejaculate. It feels like AF is going to arrive at any moment. My LP is always 13-14 days. I guess I'll do an IC if AF doesn't show today--can't hurt.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Devi#1

hi girls i started a thread in the pregnancy buddies, for our aphrodite mama's 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ite-delivering-tigers-2010-a.html#post4094800

Hope to see you all there soon!! 
Hope everyone is good.. Britt, Joli, Nicole FX & :dust:


----------



## EllaMom2B

I wanna be a Tiger momma!!!!

If I can't yet symptom spot at 3 dpo, can I have a glass of wine? Please? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Tiger4me

Helllooo ladies, I finally got to reply. You're all so wonderful. Can i pls join you? I've been lurking reading in the 2ww initially scared to post as I'm a bit older and worried it's going to take me a while but then when I wanted to last week I couldn't! Have been emailing for help but no luck. I decided to reregister and it worked. 

I so wanna be a Tiger mommy too! :thumbup: Congratulations to Devi and all the girls with BFPs. And :dust: to all the ladies still waiting or trying again. (I have wanted to sprinkle that pretty baby dust for ages lol). 

A little about me, I'm same as Britt and Joli 12 or 13dpo. I've learned so much from you all. I've tested a couple of times, too early :wacko: but yesterday finally had imp bleed but it's now spotting a bit bright pink/red :nope: hoping i'm not out now. AF due Sun/Mon. Good luck ladies x


----------



## MommyMichele

Tiger4me, how old is older hun? I'll be 33 this year, DH is going to be 47.

Ella, go for it hun! A glass of wine is a great way to relax, lol I would know.

Well, girlies, I think we are gearing up for O!!!! EWCM has been noticed, cramps down low, and the girly bits are a bit tender, and I've been in the mood! Only on CD 10 and O is slated for the 20th of this month, I think I'm going to be BDing for the next week!

For those of you who were paying attention to my journey on Soy, I took 180 mgs from CD 2-6 instead of CD 3-7 and I've added 100mgs of B6 which I'm taking every day till AF. If AF does show, I'm demanding CD 3 labs along with my prolactin levels! I'm going to call tomorrow and tell them I want them done!


----------



## Britt11

Devi, you have got to be the cutest!!! thanks for starting the group, agghhh......I cant wait to join, I want to join now lol!!

you are very sweet and we are glad you finally decided to join BNB, its a lot of fun- welcome Tiger4me!! of course we would love to have you. Dont worry, there are ladies of all different ages in this forum and everyone really gets along. I am 32 and so is DH (I focused on my career and wasnt ready to have a family until now) but I have made good pals on this forum with girls that are 18, 19, and others in their 40's, it doesnt matter we are all here for the same thing. Hope you get that BFP!!

Michelle- holy cow, it sounds like some serious BD'ng going on right now!! woo hoo, sounds like everything is falling perfectly into place. Now catch that eggy!!

Joli, how are you doing hon?

Hibiscus, you never know it happend to Tabeomamma :)

Look forward to hearing from everyone
Cheers,


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone - update from me, I'm either 11 or 12dpo today, tested this morning (couldn't help myself) and BFN. Really don't think this is my month... and believe it or not, I'm actually hoping AF comes sooner rather than later so that I can get started on my forward thinking for next month! I will have to go see the FS on the 2nd day of AF to start some injections (as I'm not O on my own, after being on the pill for 10 years)...and we'll ask him about what the best approach will be, given DH's poor spermy morphology. It's just nice to have someone guide you along and give you hope!

Britt - sorry you got a BFN as well, but like you said, if AF isn't due for you in another 4 days, then you could actually be testing too early - Fx'd!!! You make me smile using opks - it's something which I have thought to do as well! haha.

Nicole - my AF is due Sun or Mon... it's already Friday here, so I'll skip testing tomorrow, and will test on Sun morning only if AF isn't around or if my temp doesn't drop. Good luck for your dollar test! I've heard that they can be pretty good actually! When is AF due for you? Netball is a funny English sport, kind of in between basketball and handball... I was concerned about playing cause there's a lot of high impact jumping!

Hibiscus - your temp is still up!! (I've been stalking your chart!) - I'm thinking great things are going to be happening for you this month!!! :) 

Tiger4me - welcome!! I'm 29 (will be 30 in Feb) and DH is 30, so it sounds like we're all roughly in the same age group - but as Britt said, we're all in this together, no matter what age we are! :)

Devi - I can't wait to join your new group!!! Wouldn't it be wonderful if before the end of this year, we were all on a new thread together!!


----------



## Britt11

good to hear from you Joli, you never know some months when you least expect it, it happens- so dont count yourself out yet and of course you have great pma if AF shows. I was on the pill for around 15 years (I know) with a couple small breaks only (last break 10 years ago)...I went on it early as a teenager for really bad periods, they said it was likely early endometriosis, but I have been off now for 5.5 cycles and I dont have those nasty periods I had pre-pill and Joli I am definitely ovulating, so you might get your cycle back soon, even on your own.
fx'd for everyone.
happy testing all! hmmm....do I test tomorrow?? lol...how many guesses I will

hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I went on the pill when I was 19, and before that, I had clockwork periods... then I came off in April 2009, and now it's been 9 months, and no period on my own - I went for 7 cycles before going on clomid for 2 months, but AF doesn't want to keep me on them for long, cause he says I'm taking too long to O (21-23 days), which is why I will go on injections if AF comes. Apparently, I could have PCOS which the pill disguised (but doesn't make sense why I was fine before the pill!), but it's hard for them to tell because if I do, it's not severe. Anyways, FS seems hopeful, and so am I! Whether it's this cycle or the next, I hope it happens (soon!!!). But you're right, we're both not out this cycle until AF comes, so Fx'd!! You never know, right? :) I'm gonna guess that you'll be testing again tomorrow! haha - we're addicted to peeing on sticks girl! haha :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Tiger4me...Welcome! I have added you to the front page which I update every day :flower: Doesn't matter how old you are you are one of us now!!! :haha: especially with Tiger in your name! :thumbup:
I am 29, turn 30 in May this year. DH is 36 (37 this year). We were originally going to start a family in 2016 - hence the name - but decided not to wait and I am so glad :happydance:

Joli...Good luck with the POAS frenzy! I keep meaning to say, the reason why the link to your chart in your sig doesn't work is because you need to put an [/url] after the ticker image. Clear as mud?

Devi...so excited about the preggo thread :thumbup::hugs: I am sure we all can't wait to join you over there. I finally managed to work out how to add the link to that thread from the Graduate bade on the front page of this thread. Makes it easy for us to find you from now on. Glad to see ryder had found you over in 1st tri.

Mommy...sounds like the ov signs are abundant. Have fun with the BD marathon :happydance:

Hibiscus & Nicole...hope the little pink line shows for you today! :hugs:

iwanta8a8y, TaeboMama, Hecate....you all ok? :dust:

My temp went down from its odd peak yesterday so ov wasn't CD12 (which I expected as I have not had a proper positive OPK). But when will it be I wonder? What if the FS is wrong and I am not oving early? :shrug: I was so relaxed and accepted I had to wait until CD22 but now this has made me impatient! DARNIT! :dohh:


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016!! Does the link to my chart work now?? I don't think your FS was wrong, it's gonna happen to you in the next couple of days, so keep at the BD!! :) 

MommyMichele - you get chasing that eggy too!!!

Has anyone heard from iwanta8a8y? She seems to have stopped charting...maybe on holiday?


----------



## 2016

Joli...works fine now :thumbup:

Faint OPK for me today and temp borderline so either that was my positive on CD11 or I am still waiting. So confusing???!!! :shrug:
I was so relaxed this cycle but now I have got myself all wound up and can't stop stressing again :cry:
Must need an accu fix but wont be going until Tuesday...


----------



## nicole3108

good morning everyone! BFN for me on the dollar test. I had a bit more pink discharge this morning, I've decided no more BDing for a few days, just to see if that is what's doing it. I've never had this before so I'm hoping it's a good sign. Going out to get a FRER in a few mins. DH told me to get a 2 pack and I'm going while the offer is there. I saved my SMU so I can do one when I get back. 

Tiger4me: Hello and welcome! Hope you get your :bfp: this month!

Joli: Yay your chart works now! I've been going to the front page but this is better. I watched a bit of netball on youtube, looks like fun. You must burn an awful lot of calories playing that! Good luck with your next test! :dust:

Britt: Did you end up testing again? How are the opks looking? I'm 12 dpo now...AF is due Tuesday. That's great that you got your cycle back so quickly after being on the pill for so long! Hope you got your BFP this morning. :)

2016: Hope your eggy comes so you can relax again and wait for your BFP! Have you been testing with a digi? I was wondering if the line might not get as dark for you on the ASDA tests (hope I remembered the right brand) Either way I'm sure the FS knows his stuff and you'll ovulate very soon. So glad everything seems to be straightening out for you!

Mommymichele: Good luck! Have fun bding!

hibiscus did AF end up showing? I was wondering how your DH is doing now on the medication? Hope you're doing well and the witch is staying away.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!

AF showed last night--no surprise and right on time! At least I can be happy that my LP is 14 days, right?? haha

DH is going through a crisis now with his career track and is feeling all confused. He told me last night he wants to wait on the baby stuff for a while. Nooooooo! He goes back and forth so he could change his mind again next week, so I'll keep tracking my cycles, just in case.
I understand, though, and want to make sure we're both totally comfortable with it. 
However, I'm 32 (33 this year!) and he is only 28, so he doesn't feel the same sense of urgency that I do. I'm being semi-psycho about it. I honestly start worrying about every egg that I'm wasting each month (like "what if it's my last good egg?")--just complete craziness.

I have to be empathetic to him. I already have grad school done 4 years ago, am really happy with my career, while he's still figuring out what he wants to do (he's unsure about continuing his MBA program and might want to do teaching instead), so he's in a different place.

Always something different to worry about!

Regardless of whether we "try" this month, though, I'll be on here cheering you all on! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Joli

Yeah! Glad the chart works! Like I said, I'm not sure if I'm 11 or 12 dpo, I thought I'd keep it at 11dpo to make me feel less bad when I test! 

Hey Nicole - you are too cute, checking out netball online! It's a really fun game! I'm you sorry about your BFN ...but you still have quite a few days before AF is due, so there's still hope!! I'm going to try my best not to test tomorrow, and hold off until Sunday. 

Hibiscus - sorry about AF, but like you said, at least you know your LP is right! I understand what you mean about DH needing to find his feet - men need to feel like men, and it sounds like he may not be feeling so confident right now. I know my DH took a knock in his confidence when we found out that his spermys weren't so healthy - he felt like he wasn't a good enough 'man'. But you just need to keep encouraging him, and make him feel strong and independant, and make him feel needed...that helped in my situation anyways! I'm further along in my career than DH as well, so I can empathise. Perhaps you should try this month, but don't tell him about when you're O or anything - but on the right day, just dress up in a nice little number, light some candles, put on some music and surprise him! Hopefully not talking about it will help him to relax and it might just happen like that! Sorry if I'm delving in your personal life too much, and sorry if I have rambled... I just wanted to give you some thoughts based on what I've been though with my DH :)

2016 - don't stress hun! Just have fun BD'ing!!! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - sorry about AF, but like you said, at least you know your LP is right! I understand what you mean about DH needing to find his feet - men need to feel like men, and it sounds like he may not be feeling so confident right now. I know my DH took a knock in his confidence when we found out that his spermys weren't so healthy - he felt like he wasn't a good enough 'man'. But you just need to keep encouraging him, and make him feel strong and independant, and make him feel needed...that helped in my situation anyways! I'm further along in my career than DH as well, so I can empathise. Perhaps you should try this month, but don't tell him about when you're O or anything - but on the right day, just dress up in a nice little number, light some candles, put on some music and surprise him! Hopefully not talking about it will help him to relax and it might just happen like that! Sorry if I'm delving in your personal life too much, and sorry if I have rambled... I just wanted to give you some thoughts based on what I've been though with my DH :)

No, you haven't delved too much! We're here to support each other! Thanks for sharing that information. It's nice to know that several of us go through similar situations.
I know what you're saying about him needing to feel independent. I know he wants to feel like the provider, so I need to let him feel like he's capable n stuff. If he found out his sperm were messed up, that could be the last straw for him! haha (I know I shouldn't joke about it, but that's the last thing he needs!)


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - I had a fallback thermal shift this cycle - so maybe your temp going back down today could mean that too?

hibuscus - sorry that AF showed .. good PMA, your cycle is on track.. FX for you 

Joli - your chart looks good .. :dust: you get your BFP soon!!

nicole - you know on 13DPO I had a some tiny tiny tiny amount of pink only after BD'ing - FX you are in the same situation.. :dust:

britt- did you test?


----------



## nicole3108

I took one of my FRER, I'm going to put it in the gallery in a few mins. I also have a question, do I put the brown/pink discharge as spotting on my chart?


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the encouraging words Devi :) Last cycle, my temp went down 13dpo, so I'm hoping it will stay up this month!! Wouldn't that be nice!

Hibiscus, thanks for understanding where I'm coming from - men to need to feel like the providers, so just get him in that frame of mind, and I'm sure you guys will rock it up this month! :)

Nicole - I'm gonna go check out your frer in the gallery!!!! I'm not sure what you should do on your chart...I guess I would put it down as spotting just for your own records, and put a note that it's not AF spotting!


----------



## Devi#1

nicole where is the test.. i am looking but i cant find it.. can u post a link on this page FX..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Nicole.... Am desperate to see your test.... Let us know once you've posted pics in gallery! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hello Girls!!
sorry, read posts this am, but then had to get on a conf call.
Oh my gosh, so much going on.

A mini update with me- 13dpo, and BFN with IC (early pregnancy test.com)! aggh!

Joli-so you havent tested again? taking a day break good for you. Yeah, your link works now!! Yes, you are definitely early so there is time for a BFP. I should probaby start temping if i have another cycle... :) would take some of the guess work out
Fx'd for you hon for a BFP soon!

Nicole- sorry about the IC BFN, but whats this about a line on a FRER???? ohhhhh, how exciting, cant wait to see it. I got a BFN on my IC so maybe i'll purchase a better test too.. How many dpo are you again and when is AF due??

2016- yes, definitely dont stress, it sounds like the timing is right regardless of the OPK, they are not a 100% reliable, it talks about that exact thing in my book "knowing your fertility". Fx'd for you hon

Hibiscus- oh hon, that is a tough situation that you are in....I like Joli's advice just set the mood when the time is right :) I think there is never a "perfect" time to have a baby its always going to be scary at first but always works out and ends up being the best.

Devi- how are you feelign today hon? We love to stock your journey.

Oh girls, i really hope this is my month, but wondering why i havent gotten a BFP yet at 13dpo...so it seems unlikely now, however AF isnt due for another 3 days. And if I o'd early maybe there is a chance AF would be due more like tomorrow, not sure.

as far as my symptoms- not really hungry and no vivid dreams ect.. But i had been very "dry" the last couple of days with the odd EWCM here and there but today cm is very wet, and whitish- could be pre-af as well though. I do have some cramps on board right now and massive bloating and slight lower back ache (but i also ran yesterday...yes the rebel i am). So either AF is going to hit me with a vengeance or I may be pregs. Oh and not even a hint of any spotting unlike last month. Just that one time at 5dpo...interesting.
aggh, the waiting game, DH think si am completely nuts! :)
xx
Hugs,|
Britt


----------



## nicole3108

Sorry, I couldn't get photobucket to work and I had to leave, I just came back for a few minutes, it worked this time! I'll catch up on everyone's posts when I get back. :)


----------



## nicole3108

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/256594-12-days-past-ovulation-first-response-early-result-pregnancy-test-faint-line.html

forgot to put the link


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay nicole! Defo looks like the start of a bfp to me! Test with 2nd frer tomorrow with fmu! Look forward to an update hun! ;) xox


----------



## 2016

Nicole...Deffo the start of a :bfp:!!!!! :wohoo:

As for your question about the discharge, I normally put any pink/brown discharge down as spotting. This was most likely implantaiton spotting in your case because you were getting bfns before and bfps after! :thumbup:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Omg Nicole... YAY! FX for you!!!

Me? 4 dpo. Yawn. Nothing to report, just suddenly feel out this month :(


----------



## Tiger4me

Woo hoo, I saw it too Nicole :wohoo: congratulations! f&tx for you tomorrow! 

Thank you for your welcomes. I don't know how you all keep up with so many replies, should've called this group SuperAphrodites :kiss:

MommyMichele - Good luck with the BDing to catch that eggy. Are you the 'naturale' gal? I think I read you may have O'd early? That happens so often, maybe you O'd twice in a cycle if you have a long one? I really admire natural methods too, hoping I can do the same but I'm 39 maybe not (eek). People are shocked when I tell them they swear I only look 29. I just say I'm immature ;-) fx my body is too. Signs are all saying I'm ok. Mega EWCM this cycle for 2 days. Been off pill for 4/5 yrs now. DP is 27 but I don't feel like a cougar - just a tiger haha. We decided to try bef I turned 40 and it's a relief, v.excited to even be hopeful for a BFP first try, for our first, at my 'age'. 

Britt - Thank you. I feel very welcome, I could see how supportive you all were, imo it's quite rare online. Fx for your BFP v.soon. BTW I had really bad AFs as a teenager too and was why I went on the pill. I've always been super regular though and learned the Billings Method which makes it easier now although it did take a year to recover after coming off the pill. I guess your gonna test tomorrow and the next day... haha ;-) I'm in exactly the same boat as you. 13dpo no BFP no AF, have headache this morning, just had a wave of sickness come over no brekky yet, spotting stopped, still wipe v.sm light brownish (ew first time wrote that, TMI!). But headache not good, temp down (only started temping after o'd). But on the plus side, I never spot only on day due and then get cramps within 1 day, so i def implanted, just hope its a sticky tiger bean. AF due Mon/Tue. So I feel for you, we will both see...

Joli - Im a tad old than you ;-) but I having many friends younger than me - they youngest is 21 and she's the best. And yes, it's a Tiger team, AITT! I remember reading about your DH prob and really felt for you. It's so great you're onto it though and getting double the injections ;-) It will make it even more special when you get that BFP methinks. 

2016 - haha had to laugh at you're 'planning' your first in another 6 yrs!!! We were 'planning' end of this year then 'bam' that idea was gone ;-) sometimes you wonder if it really is 'your' decision or planted there by the powers that be lol. Thanks for the welcome and adding me to the list - woo hoo. Have to go look. Hmm, looked at your O'd issue and wonder if there's any other way you can check ie CM - do u get EWCM?

Hibiscus - so sorry to hear about your AF. You can def be happy your LP is 14 days. If it helps, I visualise perfect eggies and perfect baby - I need all the help I can get lol. Any neg thoughts I cancel haha. It's good your DH is considering what he wants now - better than much later for guys I think. I totally agree with the girls they need to feel the provider, it's a big responsibility having kiddies so he's obv thinking about it in the right way. My DP is changing jobs too, he's wanted to step up for a while so he is. And I also agree there's never a 'perfect' time to have a family. We're building a house, hasn't even started yet lol, will be hectic if i get a BFP but makes life interesting.

Phew, sorry its so long. Just have to finish with a wee story, my poor DH last night came home from work and got cuddly and I've been nervous about BDing in 2ww so we haven't! He was so cute and said softl 'you were all for it almost everyday it was great and now nothing, he grinned and said 'it was like you used me...' aw, i felt so awful and hugged him and said it won't happen again. Lucky he saw the funny side and wasn't that hurt. How bad am I huh. 

Congrats again Nicole - so thrilled for you :kiss: Good luck team.


----------



## Joli

Nicole!!!!!!! I see the line!!!! omg, how fantastic!! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Britt - I think you sounds like you are having some symptoms... I've been having sticky cm, but this morning, it was really creamy - so really similar to you... I still feel no different, but you never know! I was strong and didn't test this morning...tomorrow (Sunday) will be 13dpo (or 14?!) and if temp stays up, then I can be hopeful, otherwise, I'm out for this cycle! Fx'd for us!!! If you don't get your BFP this cycle, then I would def consider doing temping next month, it makes things so much easier to follow, and then I can temp stalk you! :flower: I keep my themometer under my pillow, and set the alarm for othe same time every day, even on the weekends (then I just fall asleep after) - I have been known to fall asleep with the themometer in my mouth! haha - but the temp on mine will stay until I re-set, so I don't need to write anything down until I'm ready to get out of bed. FF is pretty interesting as well!

Tiger4me, your story with your DH is so cute - I have wondered whether it's a good or bad thing to DB during the 2ww... anyone have any theories on this? That's so fantastic that you have implanted!! When will you test?? 

Off to the gym now (it's Sat morning here!), as you're probably all thinking about your Friday nights and curling up in bed - sweet dreams! x


----------



## nicole3108

Thank you all so much for your replies! I'm feeling more optimistic than last cycle and the line is fainter I think, so I'm hoping it's a good sign.

2016, Thank you so much for tweaking my pics! 

Britt: It sounds so promising that you only spotted at 5 dpo! Did you end up getting a better test? I'm 12 dpo and AF is due Tuesday.

Hibiscus: I'm sorry AF got you! Sounds like a rough time for you, I hope you and your DH can talk it out and make a little bubba this cycle! :hug:


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks Joli! it's not giving me the option of thanking for some reason! I'll try later. Hope your temp stays up!! I'm just going to bed now, it's past my beditme! night :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
just wanted to drop a note as i just got home from going out with a gf.

Tiger4me- you are way too cute and thanks for the lovely post, its nice to have a new Aphrodite to the team. Its a great team! Wow that sounds like you have a ton of great signs, and IB...woo hoo, hope its a sticky.

Nicole-so incredibly happy for you, and cant wait for tomorrows test. Ok, your turn for the 2ww girls, symptoms hon :) Thanks for letting me know about the dpo, you are ahead of me with a bfp, so not sure where mine is....lol

Joli- the cm is a good sign, good for you for not testing! when is your af due? Hope she stays away and doesnt show up for 9 months!!

Okay girls, here is my update tonight, its a very wierd/confusing one:

as i am getting ready to go out earlier tonight, i feel this serious type cramping in my lower stomach, so I'm like okay what is going on? Is there somethign good happening or is this AF showing up early (3 days early) because I O'd early. Anyway, i let it go for another 10 mins and thought well as long as there is nothing when i go the bathroom i'm okay. Well, there was a little bit (couple wipes...sorry tmi) of light pink ORANGE cm- I'm not kidding about the orange. Anyway, i broke down in the washroom by myself and balled my eyes out- I know i shouldnt be so emotional but was really hoping this was my month, and its starting to wear on me as this is my 5th cycle. Anyway, there was no more, so i calmed down and thought- late IB is it possible?? but i had pink at 5dpo. I havent had anymore since and that was a few hours ago, so we'll have to wait and see.
Girls, either AF is going to come on really bad and strong tomorrow morning or maybe possibly i will have a BFP- it could go either way. I still have some cramping as I'm typing this.
I still dont fully know my period as i have only been off the pill for 5.5 months so maybe these cramps are normal.

I will definitely post the update here tomorrow, this is scary... keep your fx'd for me girls

xx


----------



## Joli

Awww, Britt, babe, don't be sad... think about Nicole - she got some spotting, and it looks like she has a BFP! And plus, orange is not bright red AF! Don't lose heart yet - let us know how you go tomorrow ok? We're all here for you!! If you haven't had cramps the last few cycles, then this could be a good sign! Whatever the outcome, you can count on us :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tiger4me said:


> MommyMichele - Good luck with the BDing to catch that eggy. Are you the 'naturale' gal? I think I read you may have O'd early? That happens so often, maybe you O'd twice in a cycle if you have a long one? I really admire natural methods too, hoping I can do the same but I'm 39 maybe not (eek). People are shocked when I tell them they swear I only look 29. I just say I'm immature ;-) fx my body is too. Signs are all saying I'm ok. Mega EWCM this cycle for 2 days. Been off pill for 4/5 yrs now. DP is 27 but I don't feel like a cougar - just a tiger haha. We decided to try bef I turned 40 and it's a relief, v.excited to even be hopeful for a BFP first try, for our first, at my 'age'.

No I have a shorter cycle, 26 days now, and I've always O'd a bit early from what I remember. As for the natural part... kinda. I'm on one med to regulate my prolactin level so I can ovulate and I'm taking Soy isoflavones to aid with ovulation. I don't chart because I have chronic insomnia and I'm choosing not to use OPK's right now, just another pee stick obsession! I start showing fertile signs around CD 8 and I think my O is on Sunday, not sure yet. I've been fiddling with my calendar and I think I had it wrong by a few days. 

Nothing wrong with your age hun, just takes some of us 'more mature' ladies a bit longer but not always. DH says keep 'practicing' and you'll get it down soon enough. Nothing wrong with practice! With a baby in the picture, there isn't much time or energy for all that!

As for how I'm feeling today, things are getting a little stronger down there, cramps and ewcm! Good signs I'm hoping but I've no PMA this time. Totally feel blah about the whole thing. It's not that I'm giving up but cycle 31 pretty much sucks. Going to try and keep up the baby making every other day till Friday. Just not exactly happy with DH at the moment.


----------



## nicole3108

I updated on my thread. I'm pretty sure I'm getting AF early..my test was negative with FMU and barely a line with SMU and I'm spotting pinky red now and my temp went down. I'm also cramping. I have to go to a birthday party now, I really don't want to now. 

Britt: I think the orange could be a good sign, orange doesn't seem like AF at all, kind of weird. But weird things happen in pregnancy. Hope you got your BFP this morning. I'll check when I get back.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm going to NINJA the witch if she bugs you Nicole and Britt!


----------



## Joli

nooooooo Nicole... I am sooooooooo sure I saw a line in your frer yesterday! Did you test with a frer with your FMU and SMU?


----------



## nicole3108

Yeah FMU was negative and SMU had a fainter line than yesterday. I've been having cramps since I woke up. The pics are in the pregnancy test gallery.


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/256594-12-days-past-ovulation-first-response-early-result-pregnancy-test-faint-line.html
> 
> forgot to put the link

Ooh!! I definitely see a 2nd line! Congrats! Fingers crossed for you that it continues to get darker :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, finally able to log onto BNB, had to drive DH to pick up his vehichle this morning as he came home stinkin drunk at 330am....men hey? at least he didnt drive

anyway, first off thanks for the kind words and I know you guys are here for support, what a great group of ladies.

oh Tiger4me, we are going to send tons of PMA and baby dust for you to get that BFP before 40. :dust::dust::dust:

Nicole- just had a look at the gallery, its definitely there, and frer's really dont have many false positives, fx'd its a sticky. My gf who is currently pregs had spotting, lots of it and all is fine- for a lot of women that is normal

Michelle- good to hear from you and sorry you are feeling down but its understandable being on cycle #31, i really hope that BFP comes soon for you hon.
:hugs:

Joli- okay so you are now about 13dpo, any symptoms hon???? whats going on

Ok so here is my update, its a good news/bad news type scenario

Bad news- BFN on a FRER this morning

Great news- absolutely no AF or anymore spotting. :happydance::happydance: I literally had only that little bit of pink/orange (lol) last night with the cramping. DH and I BD this morning too and I thought maybe it would bring it on but nothing. I am having mild cramping today but its not as bad as it was yesterday with the spotting. Can you have cramping with IB? is that possible? Anyway, so i am technically 14dpo to my calculations and AF isnt due til Monday, but I may possibly have my O date off by a day or so who knows... as far as other things, I am very "wet" so to speak, definitely not normal for me and boobs are a bit sore today. So its anyone's guess, this is definitely a mystery..... I guess just keep testing, I'll try again tomorrow.

How are the rest of the girls?
2016- did you guys get down to lots of BD to catch that eggy?


----------



## Joli

Britt - that's fantastic news!! things are sounding great for you!! It is absolutely possible to have cramping during IM - I'm keeping my Fx'd for you!! :)

Nicole - are you going to do another frer tomorrow morning? 

As for me, I'm 13dpo, and I think I'm going to be out this month. My temp dropped today (exactly the same time and degree as last cycle), and I am 99% sure AF is due tomorrow, so I didn't even bother testing today. Oh well, that will mean back to the FS for me on Tuesday and we'll see where to go from there!


----------



## Tiger4me

Hey ladies, I'm out too. Cramps came 7pm last night and AF came early am. Cramps are still going (but not as bad) and it's almost 2pm the next day :-( going to have panadol. On a positive note, I def implanted so am happy we caught eggy at around the right time and know I have a standard 14 O'd, 28 day cycle so now can chart on FF for a whole cycle and i'll be on the elevit for 2 months. Still moping though. 

MommyMichele - haha, I agree with your hubby practice makes perfect ;-) and can you ninja the witch for me too? I will feel MUCH better. But I cannot complain, you poor thing, I can understand your fedupness at cycle 31, i'm praying it's your time next. Hopefully you have had it wrong by a few days and now that correction is all that's needed :sex:

Britt - I read orange cm is ok too, is it part of some sort of mucous plug or something? if you're getting more cm it makes perfect sense that a little bit of pink and possibly yellow cm will turn orange. I'm a designer, i'm good with colours ;-) and yes, cramping with IB is common, apparently it's the bean diggin in. I felt a poke with a short sharp pain - v. wierd feeling, never had it and next day had IB :dust:

Nicole - oh hun, so sorry to hear it's lighter, but hopefully it's not over yet? I hope the bday part was ok. I was hoping to come on and hear some good news. I hope it's a sticky for you :hug:

Joli - sorry to hear your temp dropped hon. I'll join you next month. I'll have a look online to see about BD in the 2ww x

Good luck to all the other girls Oing and BDing :kiss: :dust:


----------



## 2016

Nicole...commented on your other thred - I really hope and pray that your bfp gets darker. :hugs:

Britt...yep definitely heard orange is a good thing :thumbup: Good luck!

Tiger4me..."I'm a designer, i'm good with colours " :rofl:
Sorry AF got you tho :hugs:
Never fear, at this rate you might have ov'd again before I get my first chance :cry:

Joli...I see what you mean about the temp drop but I still hope :af: stays away for you :flower:

Michele...is that your actual name? Sure you put it down earlier on but I can be a bit stoopid! Are you in the tww yet?

Ella? Taebomama? Heacate? Iwanta8a8y? You girls alright?

Devi...happy 5 weeks! 

Well my temp was definitely down this morning so no more pretenting I might be in the tww...nope ov is still to come for me. Looks like I will be calling the FS on Monday and asking for another scan. It was a nice dream to think I would have a "textbook cycle" while it lasted tho :cry:
I just don't understand why it didn't happen. He said the biggest follie was 14mm and they grow 1-2mm a day and when they reach 16mm they will pop! That was on CD12 and now here I am 4 days later and nothing! Not even a dark OPK to hope with! He said, once it reached 14mm it was like a runaway train and it would DEFINITELY happen in 2-3 days after the scan. :dohh:


----------



## MommyMichele

Yup, Michele is my real name! Um, you can put me in the 2 WW on Monday, Jo.

MORNING LADIES!


----------



## 2016

Can any of you lovelies help me decipher this nightmare I am having with the old ov tests???

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...elp-these-opks-doing-my-head.html#post4119058


----------



## MommyMichele

The first one is positive Jo, the other one is close. I've seen a chart like that, the woman's Dr even told her she didn't ovulate, HA I told her she was pregnant and I was right. I say you did O hun according to the first OPK.

Our bodies do funky things hun, we don't always do the same exact things every month. I went from super fertile to infertile and it bothers me. The only thing we can do hun is take it one day at a time. If I was there, I'd be giving you a big hug!


----------



## Joli

Tiger4me - sorry about AF...looking forward to us getting through the next cycle together!! That's fantastic that you know you implanted - can you tell me how I can know for my future info - is there any way to tell if there is no implantation spotting?

2016 - I think talking with the FS will be a good idea - I think it's possible for the eggy to take a longer period of time to mature....whilst on clomid, I didn't O until CD21-23. Apparently going on injections will be more effective in helping the eggy to mature faster (i.e. CD14). 

Britt, how are you doing today? 15 dpo, that's fantastic!!

Nicole, I can't wait to hear about your testing today!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning beautiful, lovely ladies.

So as you can tell by the title of my post its not good today.

Coles note version- I went from serious cramping an entire day and a half ago with the wierdest pink/orange cm (tiny bit) to absolutely nothing. No spotting or even a speck during this time, AND all the cramps disippated!! Then this morning (i slept solid until 630am) out of the blue AF was there in full swing. So either I am one day early for AF or one day late (15dpo), so who knows. I was in complete shock and needless to say could not go back to sleep, hubby was amazing as I cried my eyes out.
Anyway, I dont think I'm going crazy that i would have these bizarre very tell tale signs and then just simply get AF, I really think something might be trying to take but cant. Regardless this spotting i have had 2 months in a row after O isnt normal, so i will be seeing the doctor. I thought I read something about having a lack of Progesterone will cause spottin after O, anyone know?
Well we are on cycle #6 and my doctor has agreed to refer me if i want to a FS even at this tme b/c she is so sweet and loves me...lol (she told this to me at 4 months trying) We do have a good relationship and she is a very good thorough doctor, I am lucky. I just want to make sure that all is okay with me, and not leave it a year before I start looking into things.

anyway, girls I have my fx'd for the rest of you, including Joli and Nicole, hope the tests are darker.

Tiger4me- sorry AF got you but love the PMA wish I had that right now but today is a very bad day, i'm sure things will get better.

2016- I had a look at your tests, the first one is a positive and the second one is negative for sure. Even with the smiley face OPK's when they come up positive for me, i notice that the lines are the same colour and that the test line is never darker for me. Are you sure that you didnt ovulate? i dont take temps, but do you always have to see a thermal shift?

Michelle- hope this is a good cycle for you

Hibiscus, Iwantababy how are the rest doing? and of course our new mommies.

Next cycle will be interesting for me as I am leaving to the Dominican right at O time, so not even sure we will be able to catch it.
anyway, I might be a little quieter on BNB for a bit but I will definitely be checking for updates and hoping the rest get their BFPS!

You ladies are wonderful and thanks for the support :hugs:
Britt


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! Thank you so much for commenting on my thread and being so kind in general. :) It's really nice to be part of this team. I tested with a dollar store test and thought I saw something but I think it's wishful thinking. I got a FRER but DH threw out my pee...I'm unreasonably mad and he's with DS at his mother's house so I can't even yell at him. I know there's no point to test anyway, I'm bleeding now...not too heavy as far as the amount on the pad but its deep red. I've had lighter periods since I got my cycle back after the ectopic so I'm pretty sure the witch is here. I'm still going to use the FRER as I had a seemingly normal period with both ectopics and just want to see that it's negative now. 

Tiger4me: I'm so sorry AF got you! :dust: for next cycle. Hope you're feeling okay. :hug: Thanks for asking about the party, it went well. They had a ball pit so DS had a lot of fun and I got to talk to some high school friends. It's great that you are trying FF, it's quite a bit of fun!

2016: Your opks looks pretty close to positive if not positive. That's really weird...you must be so confused. I hope the FS can give you another ultrasound to see what's going on. I wish I could be more help, but I'll keep hoping for you eggy to come. :flower:

Britt: It looks so promising for you! The wet feeling is a great sign! I keep seeing that when I take a peek in first tri and I remember having to wear a pantliner when I was pregnant with DS. Hope the witch stays away! 

Joli: I'm sorry your temp dropped but you're not out until the witch shows! Fx'd for you! Sorry if you said already but is AF due today?

mommymichele: So glad you're entering the 2WW! Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: I'm so sorry the witch got you!! I was writing when you were...I feel terrible that she came! It's so nice that your DH is so supportive. Let us know what the dr. says. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
No real news here. Day 3 of AF, which is pretty light now. Looking forward to O!
Nicole, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

DH is feeling a little better than a few days ago. He's thinking he's definitely going to go the teaching route, and not continue with the MBA classes this semester. That actually makes me feel a lot better. I always thought he was doing the MBA to follow in his dad's footsteps, but never had his heart in it. 
He did his undergrad in History, and loved it, so I think he's cut out for teaching History. I hope he continues to feel good about this decision.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. We're set to get ANOTHER snowstorm tonight. SO sick of it. Really ready for our honeymoon, which is in about 4.5 weeks--woohoo!


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...Good to hear DH is getting his future plans in order :thumbup: its always best to do something you enjoy and not feel pressured to live someone else's dream. Where are you going on honeymoon?

Britt11...so sorry af came for you! Your spotting sounded quite promising...good thing you are going to see the docs. Let us know how you get on. x

nicole...How frustrating this must be for you. Another bfp and af comes again when she's not welcome :hugs: I agree best to test and make sure its not ectopic. A fear you and I will both have to live with forever. So upsetting! Why can't trying be less, well trying!!!! :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus...Good to hear DH is getting his future plans in order :thumbup: its always best to do something you enjoy and not feel pressured to live someone else's dream. Where are you going on honeymoon?


We're going to Cozumel, Mexico! Can't wait.... :D


----------



## 2016

hibiscus07 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> hibiscus...Good to hear DH is getting his future plans in order :thumbup: its always best to do something you enjoy and not feel pressured to live someone else's dream. Where are you going on honeymoon?
> 
> 
> We're going to Cozumel, Mexico! Can't wait.... :DClick to expand...

Woweeee! Luuuurvely! :dance:
Colour me jealous!!!! :blush:


----------



## Joli

Morning everyone! Right on time, AF is showing up... brown spotting this morning, which I'm sure will be full AF by this afternoon <sigh> so count me as CD1! Going to make an appointment to see the FS tomorrow, will let you know how it goes! I suppose I don't feel so bad this month, because I really wasn't expecting to get BFP with DH's poor spermys...I was hopeful, but doubtful... I think I'm going to have a lot more hope this cycle after we can talk to FS and see what we can do to improve our chances. I'm hoping whatever he puts me on will make me O on CD14, as waiting for CD21-24 is agony!! Depending on whether FS says it's ok to travel, we plan to be in South Africa during the 2ww, which will hopefully make time go by faster. 

Britt - I wish I had more words of comfort for you... I'm so sorry about AF. I think it's a great idea for you to talk to the doc, particularly beacuse of the spotting. We've been trying for 9 months (although for 7 of those months I wasn't O!). A break in Dominican sounds perfect - just relax, and enjoy yourself! :) Keep chatting with us anytime you feel like you need to unload ok?

Nicole - thanks for sharing with your update...is there anyway a doc can check for sure whether you had an ectopic?

Hibiscus - Cozumel sounds wonderful! The mayan temples are amazing, as are the beaches! I know you guys will have an awesome time - happy honeymoon!! We had ours in April 2009, and it is a break together than you'll never forget! Lots of romance for BD too! :)

2016 - looking forward to hearing your update tomorrow after you chat with FS - fx'd your eggy is just round the corner!!


----------



## 2016

Morning lovely, gorgeous, sexy, intelligent and talented Aphrodite ladies! :hugs:

Well the temp is down more and the EWCM is back in abundance so maybe the old oestrogen is back and my body is going to have another go at this ovulation saga....just feel exhausted today and don't want to go to work :nope:

Just thinking about honeymoons *sigh*...semms so long ago now. We had to save up for a long time for our so only went on our 5 year wedding anniversary. On our actual wedding night we spent the night in a small old english hotel and watched the Eurovision song contest! (among other things) :rofl:
Anyway, our honeymoon was well worth the wait. We went to the Seychelles for 2 weeks and it is a blissful time I will never forget. That was 3 years ago now :cry:

Look at me at the pity party! :blush:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies,

I just wanted to pop on in to say hi. I'm fine, 2016, thanks for asking. I haven't been on BNB much and now I'm seriously behind in all the posts. I had to do some speed-reading to check up on you all!

Welcome Tiger4me! :wave:

Britt, I'm sorry the witch found you.

Nicole, I thought I saw a faint line. I think you should go to a doctor, especially since you've experienced an ectopic in the past. And some women do bleed even in a healthy pregnancy. I think you should make a call. 

Well, it's after 2am so I really should go to bed. 

Take care, all!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning! 

michele: How are you today?

Hibiscus: Have fun in Mexico! That's so exciting. Glad to hear DH is doing better, must make things a little easier for you. 

2016: :happydance: for your eggy! 

Joli: How are you doing? I'm very sorry that AF got you,:hugs: keep us updated on what the FS says. 

I'm going to make an appointment when the dr's office opens. I'm not really sure I should go, I got BFN on my last FRER so I think I either had a chemical or dodgey tests. If I keep going and getting negative bloodwork I'm scared he will stop taking me seriously. This will teach me, next time I have a faint line I'm going to the walk-in clinic to get the bloodwork because by the time I get into him it might be too late. I'm starting to think there might be something wrong but he told me last month that I'm "very fertile" so I doubt he will do more tests. Sorry this is so long, I'm just quite upset today and tend to ramble when that happens. On a somewhat brighter note I'm having cramps while I'm bleeding finally, the last few cycle I've had three days of cramping after my period. I hope everyone has a great day. :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - you could always go to another doctor if you're worried that yours may not take you seriously? I am having cramps today as well...I was supposed to have a netball match tonight, but I just don't feel like running around, so I'm sitting on the sofa, eatting pizza and watching 24 with DH :) I'll let you know for sure what FS says tomorrow! Fx'd for all of us in the next cycle! We have had at least 1 lucky momma each cycle, so I'm sure one of us will get lucky this month! x


----------



## MommyMichele

Not feeling very good right now. I won't go into detail lol but I'm not vomiting! May have caught a bug or something. It's going to be a lazy day today I think.


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: That sounds like a good night! I used to love 24, is it still good? I think I only watched 4 seasons on dvd. He does take me seriously and he's a really good dr. but I'm just scared he's going think I just don't know what a positive test is or something so I guess I'm just being silly and not wanting to ruin his opinion of me if that makes sense. He told me last month to never be embarrassed to come and see him and now I'm freaking out for no reason again.


----------



## nicole3108

michele: I hope you feel better, does sound like a lazy day is in order for you.


----------



## Joli

Nicole - your doc sounds awesome! You should def at least talk with him on the phone or drop him an email, he seems really understanding, and you totally have a valid question to ask! :) 24 is still great!

Michele, take it easy today! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Now I'm nauseated! Great..... I don't think there will be any baby making any time soon. I'm not down about this cycle, it's just not bothering me one way or another.

I'm hoping my toast and tea will settle my stomach but either way I'm not doing much today at all. I'm feeling really sick!

Keep your fingers crossed ladies that I am not getting any of those wicked bugs going around! Last time I caught one, I ended up in the hospital for a week 8 hours from home on a vacation without DH. When I get sick, I get VERY sick.


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies,
I'm back.... :)

Michelle- hon, hope you feel better soon and that its nothing serious.

Joli- sorry your having cramps but your right its better during. You know its going on to 6 months off the pill and my periods are still different each time. This is the first period with heavy flow and cramps which might be a good thing, the other ones were literally tiny spotting for 5 days.

Nicole- sorry your having a hard time. Just so you know i have only had evaps only one cycle on blue dye cross tests, i have never had a hint of a line on a frer or pink dye test. So i'm thinking its probably starting to take and then maybe not? i really think you should talk to your doctor about it and like he said dont feel bad. It could just be your body needs another cycle or 2 to stick as well.

2016- things sound very positive on the ovulation side :)

Good to hear from you Tabeomama

as for me, looking forward to making an apt with my GP today.

cheers,


----------



## EllaMom2B

Britt11 said:


> Good morning beautiful, lovely ladies.
> 
> So as you can tell by the title of my post its not good today.
> 
> Coles note version- I went from serious cramping an entire day and a half ago with the wierdest pink/orange cm (tiny bit) to absolutely nothing. No spotting or even a speck during this time, AND all the cramps disippated!! Then this morning (i slept solid until 630am) out of the blue AF was there in full swing. So either I am one day early for AF or one day late (15dpo), so who knows. I was in complete shock and needless to say could not go back to sleep, hubby was amazing as I cried my eyes out.
> Anyway, I dont think I'm going crazy that i would have these bizarre very tell tale signs and then just simply get AF, I really think something might be trying to take but cant. Regardless this spotting i have had 2 months in a row after O isnt normal, so i will be seeing the doctor. I thought I read something about having a lack of Progesterone will cause spottin after O, anyone know?
> Well we are on cycle #6 and my doctor has agreed to refer me if i want to a FS even at this tme b/c she is so sweet and loves me...lol (she told this to me at 4 months trying) We do have a good relationship and she is a very good thorough doctor, I am lucky. I just want to make sure that all is okay with me, and not leave it a year before I start looking into things.
> 
> Next cycle will be interesting for me as I am leaving to the Dominican right at O time, so not even sure we will be able to catch it.
> anyway, I might be a little quieter on BNB for a bit but I will definitely be checking for updates and hoping the rest get their BFPS!
> 
> You ladies are wonderful and thanks for the support :hugs:
> Britt

Oh, Britt :flower: we all understand! Sending you :hugs:. Let us know what the dr. advised... assuming nothing happens this month (which I'm assuming) I'm on to drugs for the next three months, then if those don't work, to the FS -- a reproductive endrocrinologist.

Ain't life a kick in the head?

Take good care, and be good to yourself! Go get stinkin' drunk and make OH drive you home.

Cheers,
Ella


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies :hugs: long time no speak eh (well it seems like forever, lol) wow, there is some catching up for me to do...Havent been around to log on and join in lately so i will need to sit down and read up on how everyone is doing, Devi - great to see you got your BFP, what fantastic news, Tinkerbell, i think i knew about yours and congratulated you last time i was on here, but if not congrats to you also, such wonderful news for you both - cant believe we have had 6 BFPs already...thats awesome!

Not much happening with me, CD30 today and still no Ovulation (just updated FF for those who are interested in looking) I have been keeping track with an app on my iphone while i have not been here.

Right im off to read and catch up on all about whats been happening with you guys xx


----------



## 2016

Glad to see you are back iwanta8a8y...I looked at your chart....hope you ov really soon. x


----------



## Britt11

Thanks for the kinds words Ella- hope you get your BFP soon! 
xx


----------



## Joli

Off to the FS now... will write back in about an hour! x

Welcome back iwanta8a8y!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Nicole-sorry to hear about the tests! Maybe it was a chemical. Several of those pics you posted definitely looked positive to me!
2016--Good luck with O time! Fingers crossed for you...
Joli, Britt--Boo about AF arriving! Such a drag. It gets old, yeah?

Well, I have some positive news to share. DH and I had successful BD tonight for the first time in a month! He went off his med for a day to see if he felt any different and..BAM...he definitely does! He's hoping to switch to something else this week...phew. 
I'm only on CD4 right now and I should O anywhere from CD 14-20 (ugh...big range there). Feeling more positive now, anyway.


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus, that's great news! My dad suffers from depression, and I know that he had to try several different types of medication before they found the one with the least side effects for him. Maybe it's just a case of your DH finding which best suits him...very positive news! :)

So I've just been to see FS - we both got some blood work done, and I'll be started on some hormone injections either later today or tomorrow (depending on when blood work comes in). We're going to be trying IUI this cycle <eek!> because of DH's poor morphology, the doc says this is the best way for now. He suggests we try this for 3 cycles, and if it doesn't work, we need to move onto IVF. But fx'd IUI will work!!! Anyone know people who have had experiences with this?


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...yay for successful :sex: :thumbup:
Joli...so happy to hear all went well with the FS :hugs: Keep us posted! I am due to be sending my DH's sperm off when I get to the TWW.
I don't know anyone with experiences of IUI, but I know many people who have been referred for it and then got pg while trying in between :thumbup:
The ladies on the LTTTC thread are very nice and would probably know a load about it! 

Saw on another thread that aread got a bfp about a month ago...think some of you might remember her from the old old thread. She's not on this one because I only moved across people who specifically asked cos I didn't want to p*ss anyone off. :flower:

*Think today might be finally ov day for me! *
_(or 5dpo if you want to go with the FS )_


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
well Joli, it sounds like your doctor is very proactive and gets going on stuff every single month for you guys, which is great. Sorry to sound uneducated but what is IUI? I am hoping you get your BFP soon.

2016- yeah 5dpo!! wish I was, I have dpo envy....lol... We will stock your symptoms :)

As for me, got in to see my GP on Wed morning, but things move at a snails pace here in Canada, so it could take awhile to get simple blood work or even get an apt to see a FS, if thats what she agrees to.

Oh, i joined FF and my sig leads me to a pie chart...lol I was hoping for it to get to the main page with temps. I bought a thermometer, so I will start temping... joy :)

night girls


----------



## Joli

2016 - thanks for the info! I will have a chat with some of the girls in LTTTC to see how they might have got on with IUI - at least it's an action plan! Word of advice for DH getting tested, make sure he gets lots of sleep, fruit and veg in the run up, and hold off BD together (or solo!) for a full 48 hours beforehand. He'll get the best result then, otherwise, it might be sorely inaccurate. Apparently a test is just a snapshot of how DH's health is at the time of the test. No go catch that eggy!! :)

Britt - IUI is artificial insemination - when I'm O, they take DH's spemys and 'wash' them, so that only the best ones are there, without all the debris and with a long tube they go up into your cervix, and they inject the spemys right in front of the fallopian tube so that they have a smaller distance to swim. For the lady, apparently it just feels like a pap smear, there's supposed to be little discomfort, and you can carry on with your day. Doc says it's a lot more natural than IVF, and less intrusive. There's only a 10% chance of it working, but that's higher than us just trying on our own in our situation! That's great that you're going to be temping - you'll see, it will hopefully take out a lot of the guess work on when you O and if you might get that BFP! Best of luck with seeing your GP on Wed!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning Ladies! I'm some what better today, I found out what made me ill. I've a pinched nerve in my neck again. ICK! Loads of heat and stretching today, been through this before.


----------



## Joli

iwanta8a8y - I've just taken a look at your chart, and FF seems to think you O on CD25! and with the exception of the dip on CD29, your temps do look higher since O. It looks like you are 6 dpo! :) Can I ask what app on your iphone you've been using? It might be really helpful when I go on holiday!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies,
hope you are well.
Michelle- that must be so painful, hope you start feeling better soon hon.

2016- I hope you catch the eggy, did you O today?

Iwantababy- I hope you O soon or that you already did. I dont temp so dont really understand it. Well i'm starting now but i already forgot this morning, lol...

Hibiscus- thanks for the kind words, yes AF gets REAL old :)

Joli- Oh that sounds promising, and definitely a good chance. My colleague in Toronto is getting that done next month i believe, but her OH had bladder cancer so they froze his sperm like 8 years ago pre-tx. So crazy how they can freeze it and then years later still become pregnant, nature is unbelievable!! fx'd for you guys hon

As for me, well get this one, I had a day and a half of pretty intense cramps and fairly heavy flow than all of a sudden nothing! Like seriously what the heck?? First the wierd spotting twice this month than AF comes on very strong and ends abruptly early last night. ITs been about 12 hours and nothing but going to see if she comes back later, I have always had 5 days of AF....even if its spotting t/o the day. I will be discussing this with my GP tomorrow as well.

well I had an intense fun game of soccer last night, was good to play again

hugs,


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Joli said:


> iwanta8a8y - I've just taken a look at your chart, and FF seems to think you O on CD25! and with the exception of the dip on CD29, your temps do look higher since O. It looks like you are 6 dpo! :) Can I ask what app on your iphone you've been using? It might be really helpful when I go on holiday!

Hey Joli, thanks for looking at the chart, i hadnt noticed that it had changed to say i had Ovulated so thats great! whoopwhoop - although when i was looking at it i didnt think my temps had changed very much that for it to be ovulation, but hey I guess they know better than I do, this is only my first month on temping...

2016 - can you put me down for 6dpo today then please - how exciting! - hope your ok and you catch that eggy today - your probably :sex: now lol

Joli, i am really pleased to hear the docs are doing something for you, FX IUI works for you both - you must be excited to try something now that could work for you, its great news.

Hope everyone else is ok today x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Sorry Joli, the app for the iphone I use is Woman calendar - Its a fab app and great for use when your away and at home I have my phone next to my thermometer at night so the result of the temp in the morning goes straight in there, then I transfer to FF when I get time - https://triplecreeks.com/womancalendariphone.aspx

x


----------



## 2016

iwanta8a8y...Yay! 6 dpo already in one foul swoop, have changed the front page :thumbup: No BDing just yet for me...almost bed time :rofl: I will be downloading that app for sure! There is a fab preggo app I want to download but am resisting until I am actually pregnant :blush:

Britt11...I am hoping I O today. Will have to see what my temp does tomorrow. I normally ov the day after my first positive OPK. Things are looking most slippery down there so its likely but who knows with my body :shrug:

Had another acupuncture session today. How relaxing! Hurt a bit more than last time but it made me feel good :dance: No worries, clear headed just zen dude! lol

My BF and DH keep trying to pummel me into submission that I ovd on CD15 and that the FS is right. They say that he has more experience than I do and so must me right. While I accept I could well be wrong, I may not have 25 years experience in fertility, I have 5 months experience in MY CYCLE which I think must count for something. Everything in my body is screaming ov is coming!!!!! So I am going to listen to it and keep BDing.

So tired from the accu so I am going to dash off, shower and get those :spermy:!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey you go girl :spermy:

i too have been looking at pregnancy apps...:blush: i wont let myself until i am pregnant though, so i say...lol

Night girls, x


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi ladies!

I got a + OPK! Wish me luck! 

2016, good luck to you! :dust: 

Good luck to all of you! :dust:


----------



## Joli

2016 - I think listening to your body is a good idea - there are just some things a scan can't tell us! Plus the +opks are a good indictation too! :) 

iwanta8a8y, thanks for the iphone app! I'm going to download it tonight when I get home! Fantastic that you're now 6dpo. I have read some women don't experience a large shift in temp, some as little as 0.1 in average temp - but FF apparently has analysed so many charts, so I think it should be fairly accurate. What day do you usually O? 

Hey Britt - glad you got out there and enjoyed a game of soccer! You must be really excited about the world cup. AF sounds very strange for you this month... when I went to FS yesterday, he did a scan (yup, with AF - yuck), and he said that my lining didn't look that thick, so I'd have heavy AF for 1-2 days, and then it would start clearing up...so maybe you have the same sort of thing? When I asked him whether there was anything I could do to improve the lining, he said that the Gonal-F injections (which I was put on yesterday) would help. 

DH gave me my gonal-F shot this morning (I have needles!), so it was very good of him to step up! So far, no side effects, which is good news. Bad news, I can't book my holiday until 1 week before I go, since I won't know how my eggys are reacting to these hormone shots for another week! 

Taebomama - congrats on the +opk! Go get that eggy!!!! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, thanks for the update. How long did it take you to get into see your FS? sounds like they have something going every month for you which is great, i think it would be months to even get into one to have an initial conversation. Anyway seeing the GP tomorrow so hopefully she can shed some insight.

Yes very strange AF, the thing is I have been 5 days AF since coming off the pill straight away (every months chart), and 5-6 days on the pill and about 6-7 days pre pill. This just ended abruptly after a day and a half, no spotting nothing. So yeah maybe there is hormone change or like you said something with the lining now, very strange.

Hope all goes well with the injections and there are no reactions. Yes your hubby is wonderful

Hugs


----------



## 2016

Temp rise this morning. Not enough to get my crosshairs and confirm ov...but enough to hope :thumbup:

Michele...so we are near-enough doing the TWW together :hugs: ....assuming my temp stays up of couse. I must warn you I only got 3 days of 2WW last cycle tho :cry:

TaeboMama...So is today big O day or was it yesterday do you think? Go get that eggy honey! :wohoo: :bunny: :sex:

Britt11...it is very odd about :af: ....hmmm all I can say is that the human body is a weird unpredictable thing sometimes. I had a very weird period last cycle, normally have 3 days of fairly light with spotting either end. This time it was much heavier - clots the lot! - and several days of stop starting and brown sludge?!?!?
Hope your GP is good and gives you some guidance. x

Joli...best of luck with the injections. No way my DH would step up to that! Is it a proper long needle or more like a pen?

Speaking of pens, I found an electro-acupuncture pen you can buy yesterday and I am tempted to buy it to top up my zen-ness between sessions!

Love, luck and :dust: to the rest of you lovelies! :flower:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies :flower:

Sorry i havent been on lately. I went to the wedding fair this weekend and have gotten so wrapped up in starting to get everything start that i havent had time to obsess like I normally do. lol. I'm hoping that maybe with less obsession on TTC and focusing on the wedding that it might happen sooner! Fx'd (wishful thinking i know lol)

Well i am on CD10 hopefully will O within the next 4days! I took a nap tho after I got home from work and since i woke up i have felt like complete shit. i hope i am not coming down with something that would really make me angry! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi Jaxvipe - Im exaclty the same we have started to plan our wedding too and it certainly does help not to obsess too much over TTC - and they always say that it comes when you dont expect it, so FX that BFP will sneek in when we least expect it to :thumbup:

Are you in the UK? which wedding fair did you go to? Were off to the wedding show in London in Feb - not been to any wedding shows or fairs yet so very excited - are they worth doing do you think?
x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

TaeBoMama said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I got a + OPK! Wish me luck!
> 
> 2016, good luck to you! :dust:
> 
> Good luck to all of you! :dust:

Hey TaeBoMama - Good luck hun, :spermy: come to TaeBoMama lol


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - we're really lucky in HK, no one waits for anything! haha. You don't need referrals here to see a specialist, so a friend recommended this FS, and I literally called and got an appointment the next day! Fab! :thumbup: For me it was really liberating, because I felt like I wasn't getting anywhere on my own, and my GP was putting me on clomid, but not giving me any guidance - she didn't even tell me what it was for! So I'm must happier now that there's an action plan. I know it's still beyond my control, but I feel like I'm somewhat taking more control than just letting fate take its course. DH and I were joking yesterday that if we were stuck on a desert island, and we were the last 2 on earth, there wouldn't be much hope for mankind!!! :rofl: I hope your GP can be more helpful than mine was! You could always suggest to your GP that you want to see a specialist, sometimes they will just give you a referral without making you wait for a long time, especially if you've been TTC for a while already. 

2016 - the needles are more like a pen, but the needle is still an inch long and it goes into my stomach under my belly button. It left a small mark this morning, and I was worried I was going to have a ton of red dots on my stomach - DH laughed and said he'll make me a smily face of red dots :haha: Fx'd on your being 1dpo! I'm sure the opk's will be right :) Now the dreaded 2ww... will you be doing anything these 2 weeks to take your mind off the wait?

iwanta8a8y, I went to some wedding shows in HK when we were planning in 2009, and they were fantastic! They'll give you a ton of ideas and often they have discounts on the day and special offers. Totally worth going to!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Joli said:


> iwanta8a8y, thanks for the iphone app! I'm going to download it tonight when I get home! Fantastic that you're now 6dpo. I have read some women don't experience a large shift in temp, some as little as 0.1 in average temp - but FF apparently has analysed so many charts, so I think it should be fairly accurate. What day do you usually O?

Yeah i cant believe it, as 2016 says, I am half way thought the TWW now :happydance:

Well from my recordings my cycles were around 33days give a day or two Ovulating on cd19, but then the last cycle was 40days, so looks like this one is about 39 also now so i have changed my app to give me predictions on a 40 day cycle now...But then i wasnt temping then so i am not sure, this is the first month, so at least i can get some more acurate indications now 

Why are our bodies sooooooooooo confusing...

Hope everyone is ok today, im off to work now - talk to you later x


----------



## Joli

I know - isn't it funny when you're a kid, you're taught that you can get pregnant pretty much if a boy kisses you, and now we want one, our bodies are doing all sorts of strange things, and getting that BFP really isn't that easy!! I've been on pretty long cycles too, my last one was 37 days. I'm hoping the Gonal-F I'm on will make me O aroudn 14dpo like a normal gal! x


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> I know - isn't it funny when you're a kid, you're taught that you can get pregnant pretty much if a boy kisses you, and now we want one, our bodies are doing all sorts of strange things, and getting that BFP really isn't that easy!! I've been on pretty long cycles too, my last one was 37 days. I'm hoping the Gonal-F I'm on will make me O aroudn 14dpo like a normal gal! x

lol Maybe I should kiss DH more!

Morning ladies!


----------



## Britt11

ahhh your so cute 2016, I LOVE your pma. Great work on the higher temp, so now the countdown begins!! I guess its important to stay less stressed during the 2ww hey...hmm, maybe i should try that :) Are you doing acupuncture tx's right now? If so, how do you like them?

well the good news is I wont be sicker than a dog on my 8 hour flight to the Dominican at the end of this month AND i get to drink Daquiri's on the beach with my colleagues and tan to my little hearts content :) I have my apt in a few hours, am soo looking forward to it, keep your fx'd that she refers me now and doesnt ask me to wait another 6 months.

oh and finally some more spotting today after a couple day break, which is good.

Cheers,


----------



## Britt11

thx for the feedback Joli, oh how do you get your FF ticker to go to your charts? I did one the other day and it just went to a circle chart.
thx
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! Ok:

Ticker - to get your ticker, go to 'my chart', then click on 'tickers', then click on 'customize your charting ticker', then I use 'ruler/slider', then select your design. When you're done, you'll get a bbcode URL - cute and paste it to your signature, and voila! 

Wheel vs Chart - If you go to 'wheel' on the top of the page of FF then you'll get the circle chart, but if you go to 'chart' you will get the normal temp chart. 

Your homepage - If you go to 'my homepage' on the left, then 'my homepage settings' on the left, then on the top you will get your homepage https address. If you click 'get sharing code/buttons', then it will give you your bb URL address which you can cut and paste into your signature on b&b so that we can chart stalk you! 

I hope that makes some sense!? If not, let me know and I'll explain it better!

Good luck with your appointment! Make sure you tell your GP what you want, don't be shy, and I'm sure you'll get the referral to the FS :) Let us know how it all goes! Dominican sounds awesome!!! When are you going, and how long for? I'm totally going to enjoy myself before my IUI, ate some sushi tonight and having drinks on Friday. Gotta enjoy the little things when we get a bfn right?? :)


----------



## Britt11

thanks Joli! no, that explains it, i was able to get the code pasted, its just the share settings I probably need to change so you guys see a chart. Took my temp today for the first time, 36.61...thinking thats a normal AF temp...lol
BTW, I think you meant to say BFP not bfn lol.... we need to get our BFP;s!! :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey britt your trip to the Dominican sounds lovely especially the Daquiri's on the beach haha 

Hope you got your referal?


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, I'm back from the GP. Well, first off, she was not really concerned about 5 cycles of trying or my strange period this cycle or the mid cycle spotting...lol. She was good however and said even though I am under 35 and technicaly just at around the 6 month mark she will still refer me to a FS. BUT, just like I guessed, it will likely be around 6 months before even get my first apt with FS. Got to love Canada, healthcare may be free but it sure is lousy at times!!! 
She gave me CD3 bloods to get done....anyone heard of that? Of course I am CD4 so i have to wait another month to get that done and based on the hormone results will be how quickly i get in to see the specialist. And of course she said just keep at it :)

anywhoooo, how is everyone else?

I have one temp on my chart, anyone want to stock it?...lol just kidding

Hugs,


----------



## Joli

Yeah! Britt, I can click on your chart now - fantastic :) 36.61 is very normal temp :thumbup: Make sure you take your temp at the same time every day, this will help so it is not all over the place! I keep my themometer under my pillow so I hardly have to move! sorry about my terrible typo :dohh: Of course I meant BFP!! I have had CD2 bloods twice now - they'll be testing your LH and other hormone levels (and I remember them saying CD3 was ok as well). My AF has pretty much gone to spotting today, so it only lasted for 3.5 days!? very short... hope that's not a bad thing...or that the gonal-F corrects it! I honestly can't believe it takes 6 months to be seen!! That's terrible! How much would it cost to see a FS privately? Probably an arm and a leg!


----------



## Britt11

hey hon, yeah she said that CD3 should be heavy flow...but ahh, this month i head zero on CD3, i might go CD2 like you did, would be more accurate i think.
Yes, to see a FS on my own would be outrageously expensive. It really is still early days, maybe the thought of having an apt in the back of my mind will take the stress out and help me.
3.5 days that is strange for AF...how long are you normally? i had the big 1.5 days this month skipped a day and a half and spotting today...lol. what is going on with you and i??

thx for the temping advice. 

Had a nice dinner out tonight with a colleague and a nice glass of vin, something i havent had in awhile.

cheers,


----------



## 2016

Morning ladies!

Just dashing off to Solihull in Birmingham (how exotic :rofl:)

A bit more of a temp rise for me today :wohoo: so I am 75.68% sure I ovulated 2 days ago. I put in my own crosshairs for now because I am impatient (as usual) :rofl:
Something looks a bit different with my temps this cycle and I wonder if it's the accu because I am not doing anything else. So when should I test (assuming :af: doesn't come in 2 days)? The longest I have had after ov is 10 days so I am thinking 9dpo/10dpo....what do you girls think?


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - my AF is usually around 5.5 days. Today is day 4, and it's super light. Very strange! Before I went on the pill, AF used to be 8 days! but I suppose that was a looonnggg time ago now!! 

I'm really lucky, I get private health insurance through my company, so I've been able to claim everything back so far (you seriously don't want to be going to the public hospitals in Hong Kong - in a lot of places they don't even speak English, or the English is really bad! so expat companies have to give you private medical). I don't think I'll be able to claim for IUI (or IVF if it gets to it) - but apparently interest rates are really low right now, so we could consider getting a loan out if we get to that stage. 

It is early days still...but I can't help but feel so impatient!! Glad you were able to chill out - I'm out for drinks on Fri night too! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I think your chart is looking good!! Temp is clearly up - I think you O 2 days ago as well. I think whether you test 10 or 12 dpo depends on how getting a bfn might make you feel - if you would be very upset, I think you should wait for 12dpo, but if you can just take it as it comes and try not to expect too much, I think 10dpo should be fine if you use your sacred frer!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey 2016 - yeah I'm with joli see how you feel but try and wait as long as possible I (at the moment) don't feel the need to poas which is great I normall have by now - perhaps it is because in my mind I am only like 3dpo as I didn't know I had ovulated until a few days ago! Hopefully I can hold off...

See how you feel and if you get the urge to poas, but don't want to, let us know and we will talk you out of it :flower:

Britt glad you have now been referred you never know you could get an earlier appointment if there are some cancellations but otherwise like you say you can relax a bit knowing you now have an appointment.

have a good day all xx


----------



## nicole3108

Hi everyone! I haven't been on as much, I decided to catch up on all of things I should have done during the tww. My period was light again but I am going to the dr. Feb 11th, he's going on holidays soon and is really busy. I'm going to see when he's in the walk-in clinic though. One day of actual bleeding and then spotting, if he doesn't do anything I'll make an appointment with my ob-gyn.

2016: Test early!!! I vote 10 dpo! but keep in mind that I'm a bit of a pee stick pusher. 

Britt: Glad that your appointment went well! The waiting times are long in Canada but hopefully you'll have your BFP long before the appointment. My ob is booking over a year ahead for new patients (non-pregnant ones) It sucks that AF is acting strange, one of the many perks to TTC maybe. 

Joli: I'm a bit behind with your news. It's great that you are trying IUI. I don't know anyone personally that has had success with it but a woman in my friend's baby group got pregnant with her daughter with IUI. I hope so much that it works for you too! 

iwanta8a8y: Yay!! what a wonderful surprise! 8 dpo already! :)

taebomama: :happydance: Good luck! how's the tww treating you?

hibiscus: glad you and DH got to bd! Hope you have lots of luck this cycle!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## nicole3108

morning michele! How are you doing?


----------



## Joli

yeah! Welcome back Nicole :flower: How strange that you, Britt and I are having such short AFs... maybe it's not that unusual after all!? Best of luck with your appointment on the 11th! How are you feeling this cycle? :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls,
Nicole- really good to hear from you, I was wondering how you were doing. Yes that is a short AF for sure, I'm glad you are seeing your doctor just to make sure all is okay. Further tests came back negative right?

2016- yes it does appear that you O'd as per your chart (just learning though) or is it a possible implant dip??? not sure...thought i would throw it out there. I agree with the girls, wait as long as you can but its hard....so is AF technically due for you in 2 days? i guess its possible to be an implant dip then...in which case you could test sooner.

1wantababy- woo hooo, 8 dpo, so exciting, when are you testing??? :) Your right, i could get a cancelled apt and get in earlier.

Joli- thanks for the advice on the FS, i think I will just wait it out, all seems to be working very normally except my period the last 2 months lol...
it will be interesting to see what the cd 3 bloods show. Considering most people in Canada have to wait 2 yrs to see a FS, i'm pretty lucky

Michelle, Tabeomama, Hibiscus, Tiger4me, Jaxpipe how are you lovely ladies doing?

Oh, did my second temp this morning..lol, and it was 36.60 so almost exactly the same as yesterday mornign which is good. Seems like a fairly high AF temp no? I guess everyone is different. No bleeding again really today, bit pink cm

Cheers,


----------



## MommyMichele

Just had a bad scare!

We've a ton of ice and snow everywhere and we just had an avalanche from the roof! My dogs are OK but scared all of us!


----------



## Joli

omg, Michele, I'm so glad everyone is ok! How scary!!

Britt, good job on your temping! :) You're right, everyone is different on their normal body temp. I think 36.6 is a.o.k! :thumbup: I agree with you that it's best to just go with the flow - everyone does say that it's when you're least stressed about that it all happens right? :) I'm loving the PMA!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Just had a bad scare!
> 
> We've a ton of ice and snow everywhere and we just had an avalanche from the roof! My dogs are OK but scared all of us!

Jeez! Glad you are all OK!
Where are you in Iowa? I grew up in NW Illinois, a small town about 45 minutes east of the Quad Cities, and I saw on FB that some of my friends there just got an ice storm--does not sound fun!


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> Just had a bad scare!
> 
> We've a ton of ice and snow everywhere and we just had an avalanche from the roof! My dogs are OK but scared all of us!
> 
> Jeez! Glad you are all OK!
> Where are you in Iowa? I grew up in NW Illinois, a small town about 45 minutes east of the Quad Cities, and I saw on FB that some of my friends there just got an ice storm--does not sound fun!Click to expand...

I live over on the western side, just south of Sioux City. It sounds like a war zone out there! There is a good amount of snow covered by ice on my roof, so the roof should be protected a little from the ice and small branches falling down. I had DH park the truck farther down from where he normally parks it in case the snow decides to break off the roof. I had to actually explain the trajectory of the snow and ice to him and that it would hit the truck. He gets it now! I brought the dogs in, just not safe out there for them, Cairn Terriers.

I've been pretty drowsy today, I might be having some sugar problems or I'm more DPO than I thought. I had some yellowish/brownish cm last night after my bath, not sure if that's going to add up to anything just yet. We'll see.

Going to eat my lunch and see if that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Jaxvipe

We are having an ice storm here right now. Its soooooooooo weird! Its like raining ice atm... 

Sorry i havent been on here lately. I have gotten wrapped up in starting to plan our wedding... I'm trying not to turn into a bridezilla but i am coming to the conclusion that i have to be a bridezilla to get anything done! lol

I'm hoping I O'd yesterday or i am going to O within the next 2 days. Fx'd!! Me and OH have been doing ALOT of BDing this cycle. 

How are you ladies doin today?


----------



## MommyMichele

Quick update. Was very intensely drowsy around noon today and just now as I'm trying to get dinner ready, I had a really bad intense wave of nausea. I almost gave up on making dinner but I got passed it. I waited a minute, did like some deep breathing, and it went away. I never had morning sickness with any of my kids, so I'm not sure if that could be it or not. I think I just might be a little farther ahead DPO.


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi ladies, just a quickie to say hi before I go to work. I read this page but need to catch up later tonight. We've just come out of 3 days of over 42 deg celcius - that's well over 100 deg F! With no air con!!! :dohh: Couldn't even log on it was so hot, then my housemate was using my laptop last night. We slept out in the loungeroom for 2 nights lol. Last 2 days have been early 30s thank goodness.

MommyMichele - gosh, glad you are ok with that avalanche on your roof! And your cm and dizziness are def a good sign at your dpo even if you're a bit later isn't it? I have a good feeling...

How weird, I just had a 5 day AF, never in years has it been below 6/7. I wonder if it's anything to do with the full moon eclipse at the end of 09? I will have a look.

Will be back later to see how everyone's been doing :kiss:

PS I'm 6 dpo ho hum.


----------



## Joli

Morning everyone! Tiger4me, looks like we're in a closer timezone then the rest of the gals - I didn't realise you were in Aus! Very strange about AF - that's now you, Britt, Nicole and myself all with short AFs...maybe it is something about the moon! haha. 6dpo...how exciting...when are you going to test?

Michele - I hope you're ok, sounds like you need to take it easy and stay warm! Spotting and feeling nauseas... sounds like some good symptoms to me! :)

Jax - you only get to be a bride once (usually!), so you just go for it and enjoy every single minute of the planning!! <and the BDing!>


----------



## 2016

Morning awesome ladies!

Michele...OMG that sounds so scary! So glad you are ok! :hugs:

Tiger4Me...do you mean CD6? I thought you had already just done a TWW or have I got my wires crossed on the front page :dohh:

If you are still about...
Tink - Happy 6 weeks! :flower:
LittleAurora - Happy 8 weeks! :flower:

Another temp up so I finally got my crosshairs!!! So I am now even more convinced the FS was incorrect and I ovd 3/4 days later than he said. Also he said I would ov from the right and I have "post ov pain" on my left.....so THERE! :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies...


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! I'll have to catch up a bit later. I am running out of time to shower before DS wakes up. Hope everyone is doing well!

just wanted to do a little :happydance: and a :yipee: for 2016!!! yay!! You're always right!! I'm starting to think you should have been a FS! Have a good day! I'll be sending you all of the baby dust I can muster!


----------



## MommyMichele

nicole3108 said:


> Good morning everyone! I'll have to catch up a bit later. I am running out of time to shower before DS wakes up. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> just wanted to do a little :happydance: and a :yipee: for 2016!!! yay!! You're always right!! I'm starting to think you should have been a FS! Have a good day! I'll be sending you all of the baby dust I can muster!

Nicole, we need more pics of your DS, he is such cutie! I love that cheesy smile of his!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies :flower: 

I think i may have O'd yesterday... Which kinda sucks because me and OH didnt BD last night but we did the 4 days prior so Fx'd! 


2016~ FX'd you caught that eggy!! :dust: :dust:

Joli~ Thanks i am trying to enjoy every minute of it. Right now im alittle overwhelmed with everything that needs to be done. But it will all be worth it! 

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
CD8 here, and my temps have been really low. Hopefully, that's a good sign that my estrogen is high or something. I've been on a new healthful eating and exercise kick--haven't had any refined sugar, flour, alcohol, potatoes since about January 3. I feel great and I hope it's helping my fertility!
I start peeing on sticks for my CBFM tomorrow--yay! I hope I get a high right away, but it probably won't be until about CD13.


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies-
yeah Tiger4me, are you starting to symptom spot 6dpo...i think you can now... :) Oh, i wish i was 6 dpo... :)
2016- yeah, so exciting, glad the temp is still going up :) Now for a long LP. Fx'd hon for this cycle

Nicole- your little one is darling...ahhh, so cute. Makes me smile

Jaxvipe- i got married in August last year and one of the most stressful times, honestly i cant imagine TTC at the same time, good luck to you hon but remember enjoy your day and your wedding, the rest can come later. DH absolutely wanted me to enjoy a glass of champagne on our wedding day, hence i didnt come off the pill until after. Totally wish i would have at least come off BCP a little earlier now.

Michelle- what a wicked storm, glad your okay. How are things with you hon this cycle?

Joli- CD6 for me...aggh so boring hey?
That being said girls, good news, looks like we will likely catch the eggy before i go to the Dominican....yeah!! A little present for the plane.

cheers,


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - that's fantastic that you're taking such a healthy approach to life! I went to yoga this evening (but had a burger for dinner...oops...kinda undid all my hard work!). I'm sure this will have a really positive effect of your fertility. :)

Britt - I'm at CD5...absolultely boring!! I never thought I'd say this, but I'm looking forward to the 2ww! What CD day are you going to Dominican?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, I am leaving on CD15, due to ovulate on the 14th (15th by some calendars) but lately I have O'd much earlier, if i had to guess, i probably will ovulate on CD12 or 13....:happydance:
oh, did another temp this morning, 36.64....yikes that seems high, mind you DH was being a typical annoying guy and making fun of me and poking me as I told him not to touch me while I'm taking my temp...lol. Boys hey??
so whats suppose to happen, will I have a dip before ovulation and then a temp increase into my leutal phase?
thanks so much
:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm neutral on this cycle, nothing bad really. Just ppphhhttt. Doesn't bother me either way and that's a good thing for me. We'll have to see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Joli

Hi Britt - that's great that you'll be chilling out on a lovely beach during your 2ww! We're flying to South Africa on CD17, so I'll hopefully be able to take my mind off the 2ww - but then again, if I can't, I'll miss writing to everyone in Team Aphrodite!! 

You're right about your temp, you should get a dip, then after 3 days of raised temps, FF will give you a coverline and will also a cross on the day you O. Ideally you should use opks, then when you get a positive, BD like bunnies, and once you see the dip followed by a rise (which is usually a day or so after your first +opk) you will know that you have O, and ready for the 2ww. Your temp changes so far have been really small - if you take a look at some of the other girl's charts, you'll see there can be some big variations from day to day. For me, even if I sleep in by 30mins, my temp will change. I think the longer you sleep, the higher your temp will rise. That's why I try to take mine the same time every day. DH is usually dead to the world when the alarm goes off, so he doesn't bother me - but omg, my kitten is alll over me and thinks it's a game to bite the other end of the themometer! haha


----------



## Britt11

yeah, i use opk's and get positives every month so that part is good. I woke up at 0400am this morning and temp was lower, 35. something...so your right and it makes sense... I have been able to sleep until about 7am usually so i thought that would be the best time to chart. I do usually get up earlier at different times for a middle of the night bathroom visit, but those times vary...lol. (should i be taking it earlier though, or as long as its the same time, it doesnt matter?)
we'll see what happens.... cm is already starting to gear up for Ovulation...lol,

have fun in SA, should be great. I will have my laptop and will log in from time to time, but not too much, i am there for work and also fun and relaxation :) lets hope this helps me for the 2ww

thanks again for the advice :)
thats cute about your kitten


----------



## Joli

Morning Britt! I think temping at 7am every day is fine, or earlier is ok too if you prefer, so long as it's the same time every day - I do 7:30am every day (including weekends, then I just call asleepy again!). There's a temp adjuster on FF in case your time is totally off, but I haven't had to use it yet. AF spotting should finish today, so looking forward to cm getting geared up too! :)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 2016

Hi girls!!! Sorry for not responding much...I have been lurking :rofl:

*Michele*...Meh, Blah and Pffffft is the way to be! Much less stressful than going on the TTC rollercoaster each cycle.

*Jaxvipe*...I have put you down as 1dpo because that is what I am guessing from your chart. It is good that you are keeping distracted and relaxed. :thumbup:

*Britt*...your temps look fine. I always try temp at the same time in the morning every day but it doesn't matter what time you choose as long as its immediately after waking. I do vag temping because it makes my chart less erratic. Did an experiment one cycle where I took my temp at 6.30am and 6.30pm every day and, funny enough, my temp was almost exactly 1 degree higher PM vs AM. Strange as you would think having a day at work etc. would affect the PM temps differently! :shrug:

*Joli*...where abouts in SA are you going? I was born in Johannesburg but spent most of my life in Durban. Last time I was there I was getting surgery for the ectopic so luckily I am not itching to go back right now :rofl:

*Girls*...I have invited a lovely lady Charliemarina to join the group. I thought we could give her a special Aphrodite welcome in case she is lurking deciding if we are "safe" :rofl:
She has been through a lot and I told her that you were the most lovely caring ladies I have met round here. :hugs:

*Me*...I am on a high today because my temp shot up! :wohoo: I woke up wondering if I was going to get a dip and :af: today like me last crap cycle but, instead, what a lovely surprise. :dance:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, I couldn't get back to sleep after I took my temp so I'm up early for a Saturday but it gives me time to post before DH is over my shoulder trying to see what I'm writing...so nosy! I always take a test a week after AF because of my paranoia and got what I think is an evap but in 5 mins. So I'm going to try another one later but also go to the clinic like I should have done last week. 

Britt: I'm so glad you started temping! Do you enjoy it? I hope you have a great time in the Dominican, that's so exciting! I'm jealous in a good way! If you said before I'm sorry but where do you work?

Joli: Everyone is going away! Have a great time, I think it will be just the thing to get your mind off of the tww! That story about your kitten is so sweet! 

hibiscus: Hey glad you're peeing on sticks again! The healthy eating should help, that's great you're cutting out all of the bad stuff. I've just started eating healthy again in the last week, I feel like I might stick to it more if I start before I'm pregnant and as you said might help things along. :) 

michele: Thanks for the comment about DS :) makes me giddy. I think the symptoms you have so far and your indifference this cycle could be a very good sign! Keep us updated!

2016: That's such great news! I think things look so promising for you this cycle.

charliemarina: Welcome!! Glad you are thinking of joining us! I'm sorry you are having a hard time but 2016 is right, everyone on here is wonderful! :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning Ladies!

Kiss that boy of yours! I would happily squish his cheeks all day!


----------



## Joli

Welcome Charliemarina! This is the loveliest group on B&B, I'm sure you will enjoy chatting with us! :)

2016, we're going to Cape Town, then we'll be doing the Garden Route. I'm really excited, I haven't been anywhere in SA except for CT and the winelands. I've heard Durban is gorgeous, I'm not sure if we'll make it that far up, but I've heard some great things about it! I'm sorry you had your surgury there...I hope the next time you go will be to celebrate some good news! :)

Morning Nicole! Are you going to the clinic today? How long will it take them to have results?


----------



## Britt11

:dust:Good morning lovely ladies,
great to hear the updates.

First off welcome Charlemania

Michelle- I also think thats great pma to just a lax approach to the cycle, i am really going to try and do that this month, hopefully Margaritas on the beach will help :rofl:

2016-oh hon, I'm getting a really good feeling about you this cycle, an increased temp when you normally get AF, sounds good. Not to mention you really figured your cyle out this month. good luck to you!!!!! :dust:

Hibiscus- ohhhh exciting, is it poas time yet? fx'd for you hon

Nicole- thanks for the temping advice. I do like it, i will try orally for awhile, i think DH might get wierded out if i do it the other way :) I think it will take the guessing out of if AF is coming ect.. at the end of the cycle. Question for you, so i slept deeply until 0600am this morning and my temp was 36.38, but i have normally been taking my temp at 7-730am so I fell back asleep and i took it again at about 740am and it was 36.48. I charted that one, seems closer to what it has been for me, is that right?
Oh, I am a medical sales rep for western Canada, its a great job. I sell neonatal ICU equipment to hospitals. Isnt that fitting hey? So I sell premature high end infant incubators, phototherapy, baby warmers, L&D fetal monitors- so yes, I am in this environment all the time :) funny hey? We just happen to have our sales meeting in the Dominican this year, I guess a reward for a great year :)

how about the rest of you lovely ladies, care to share what you do?

Hugs,


----------



## Britt11

oh and sorry hello Joli!!! my fellow CD7 good friend!!
how are you hon?


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! You're sweet, don't worry, I wouldn't have felt forgotten :) I think you're right to take your second temp! That is a very fitting job, what great knowledge too. Thanks for sharing! DH and I are both lawyers (I always joke that we're either going to have really boring kids, or they will be complete rebels!)...but we met acting - we were cast as husband and wife on stage. Talk about life immitating art! I'd love to know what the rest of you gals do (only if you're happy to tell of course!). How about hobbies ladies? 

2016 - sorry, I forgot to say congrats on your temps - it's looking really good!! :)


----------



## Britt11

ahh thats too cute, meeting on stage as husband and wife- I love it!!
great career as well, I originally wanted to be a lawyer...still would have loved the chance.


----------



## nicole3108

I didn't go to the clinic, I thought I might have an evap but 5 dollar tests, a FRER and a digital later I have decided that it looks like I'm pregnant. The digital said 1-2 weeks and it really should be 2-3 so that concerns me a little. 
https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/digital/
The lab is closed now so I have to wait until monday anyway, should get the results Tuesday if I go to the lab where my ob-gyn is but if I have any bleeding or pain I'll go to the hospital. My temps have been going down, up a bit today. I don't really know what to think.


----------



## 2016

Wow Nicole! That is all so strange. I wouldn't worry about the digi not being exact. My friend had the same thing and she's now 12 weeks. I really hope that all is fine and that this is a sticky bean. Why don't you join last cycle and this cycle's chart together because you now aren't finished this cycle yet :dance:
So are you going to go on Monday for bloods just in case?
So hopeful for you. x


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> I didn't go to the clinic, I thought I might have an evap but 5 dollar tests, a FRER and a digital later I have decided that it looks like I'm pregnant. The digital said 1-2 weeks and it really should be 2-3 so that concerns me a little.
> https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/digital/
> The lab is closed now so I have to wait until monday anyway, should get the results Tuesday if I go to the lab where my ob-gyn is but if I have any bleeding or pain I'll go to the hospital. My temps have been going down, up a bit today. I don't really know what to think.

Wow!
How strange--I just took a look at your chart. I see you had a pseudo-AF not so long ago. Confusing! The digitals are pretty accurate, though, from what I understand.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
I started POAS today for the CBFM. I'm "low" at CD9, no surprise there. Hopefully, I will O in the next week...and I hope we can BD 3 or 4 times--yay!

2016--your chart looks great! I feel good about this month for you. After last month's 3-day LP, this is already way better! woohoo


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh Nicole, I had a feeling!!!!! I had asked you in one of my posts if you had tested again due to your strange AF, and then I thought to myself oh maybe I shouldnt have said anything and kept it to myself.....but yeah!!!:happydance:
Thats amazing, so incredibly happy for you. Yes definitely go to the docs and get a blood test to see how high your hCG is. I know its hard not to worry, but the HCG doesnt always metabolize right away in your urine, so levels could still be high but not registering on hpts.
congrats!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Congrats hun!


----------



## nicole3108

Hello again! I hope everyone is having a great weekend! Thanks again to everyone! I was wondering if maybe it's possible that I got a couple of bad FRERs. I am finding it strange that I got the positive on the digital and the line on the FR is so pitiful I didn't even post it. I was reading a thread about faulty FRERs although mine were in the white wrapper. 

2016: Thanks, I hope I am having a similar situation to your friend! That would be wonderful. I am looking forward to seeing your temp in the morning! and if your opk is still positive! 

Joli: That's so impressive that you're both lawyers! and the story of how you met is so sweet. I've got 2 electives left to take for my visual arts degree and right now just staying home with DS although soon I need to find something part time.

Britt: I meant to answer you! sorry! I had negatives earlier in the week and since my period has been getting lighter every cycle since the ectopic I thought it was normal for my new period. Your job sounds great! I think it's so nice that your company appreciates their employees.


----------



## Britt11

Hey Nicole, yeah I heard the digitals are less sensitive 50muig or something compared to the 25 or less with Frers, so if you are getting only a tiny line with Frer than yeah, maybe its faulty because you got a BFP on a digital. Just to add, i have never even gotten a hint of the faintest line ever on a Frer, so all is really good even in getting a line. 
I am so happy for you and cant wait to hear the updates.

as for me i am starting to get EWCM tonight and cervix is high and soft, what the heck?? maybe due to O soon early yet again. -ve opk today but will test tomorrow and every day after.

Cheers,


----------



## 2016

Another temp rise this morning! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Nicole! What fantastic news!! I totally agree with Britt - the digital tests are much less sensitive, so if they're positive, I'm sure you've got a positive too! How do you feel? Visual arts degree sounds wonderful - I always wished I ended up doing something more artistic. We still try to do acting outside of work, but it's getting harder and harder to find free time. 

2016 - awesome temps, 4dpo and still really high! Have you decided yet whether you will test 10 or 12dpo?

Britt, you're so lucky you're starting to get EWCM already! Sounds like you're going to O soon. I've done 6 days of my injects, so I'm seeing FS tomorrow again so that he can do a scan to see how my ovaries are reacting to the medication. I think your job sounds lovely! You don't want to be a lawyer - very dull! haha. 

I don't know whether it's because DH and I are feeling so broody...but we were walking past a pet shop today, and another kitten caught our eye, and DH picked him up and couldn't help himself! We paid a deposit, and will take the little guy to the vet tomorrow to make sure if he's ok, and if he's healthy, we're taking him home with us! He's grey and white and really fluffy :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning Ladies!


----------



## 2016

Joli...awww a kitten! Adorable! Want to see piccies when you get it.

I am testing at 10dpo...hope :af: stays away.


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, All-

Yay about today's temp, 2016!

I have no idea what's going on with me. I had a low on CBFM yesterday and then got a Peak this AM!! I have never ovulated at CD10 or 11. I wonder if CBFM is wrong--I haven't had any EWCM yet, although yesterday I did have wetter CM. I looked at the stick and it definitely looks like a peak stick. Hmmm...
Well, we BDed last night and I guess will do it again tonight.
DH is totally off his meds right now, until his Dr gives him something else. His sex drive is completely back, so I'm not worried about getting him in the mood again!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone!

2016: yay! so happy your temps keep rising! Looking forward to seeing your test! 

britt: I'm hoping for faulty FRERs and perhaps a broken thermometer since my temp was so low today. Glad you are getting EWCM! Hopefully you'll ov in the next few days! :dust:

Joli: That's so cute that your DH wanted the kitten so much! The kitten sounds adorable! Can't wait to see him. What are you naming him? I hope the medication worked well and ov will come soon for you. Keep us updated! 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: That's weird! have you ever gone from low to peak so quickly before? good to hear that you can get lots of bding in this cycle though.


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole - we're going to call the kitten Louis (as in Louis Armstrong) - we already have a female kitten named Nina (after Nina Simone) - both jazz singers. I'll be sure to take some photos! He's soooooo cute! DH totally turned to mush! 

Hibiscus - sticks sound good - you never know, you just might have O! That would be fantastic timing with your DH off meds - I guess you'll know more tomorrow with your temp. Fx'd! 

2016 - I hope AF stays away too!! I can feel your PMA this cycle, I think it's fantastic Positive things happen through positive thinking right? :) Pun intended!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: That's weird! have you ever gone from low to peak so quickly before? good to hear that you can get lots of bding in this cycle though.

There was actually one month last summer when I got a false peak, but it was because I accidentally skipped a day with the sticks, and the machine got messed up. That was a cycle I ended up getting pregnant, too!

Other than that month, I've never gone directly from low to peak. We shall see!


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, I scrounged around and found an OPK, tried it just to see if CBFM is right. It's positive! So, I guess I must really be O'ing today or tomorrow--yay!!

Joli--can you post pics of your kitties? As you can tell from my profile pic, I'm a crazy cat lady! Fortunately, DH is _almost_ a crazy cat lady, too. haha


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies,
Joli- yeah another kitten, so cute, Nina Simone- is that the "Sinnerman" singer. I have a mixed cd with such cool jazz songs on it. Your FS sounds amazing and sounds like they are covering all of their bases, it would take years to get to that stage here in Canada, i am hoping for your BFP very soon.

Nicole- hon, have you tested again today? Low temp hmmm...isnt that still possible and be pregnant? The temps arent an exact science so perhaps there is a one or 2 off. Man, this has been a confusing cycle for you, I dont think you could have that many false +ve preg tests. You have to be.....

2016- yeah, i am loving this cycle of yours!!! 10dpo for testing sounds good, or a practice sneak in one at 9dpo...lol, i'm so bad!! POAS pusher I am :)

Hibiscus- sounds like a very good cycle this month, glad DH drive is back in full swing.
also last month i O'd on cd10 when normal for me was always cd14. I guess its normal to change in your cycle quite frequently

as for me, increasing cm definitely...not EWCM but definitely lots of CM and things are gearing up. Tried to catch DH this morning but probably too much pressure on him poor guy, will hopefully catch him tonight.

hugs,


----------



## nicole3108

I ended up going to the ER today, I had some brown discharge and I've been having cramps for awhile but I had some weird cramps to the left. I ended up seeing the same doctor I saw everytime I went with my last one, Negative urine test and then nothing on the ultrasound. He ordered blood tests and for some reason did not order a beta hcg, so I had to wait an extra two hours. My hcg level is low, 33. I have to go back Tuesday afternoon for another blood test but I'll be seeing him after so I'll get the results. He said my cramping on the left wouldn't be caused by an ectopic with such low hcg numbers. So I'm thinking maybe I worried myself into having pain. He just said to wait until Tuesday but that they are very low for how far along I think I am. They gave me a chart and for 2-3 weeks gestational age should be bet. 100-5000. Sorry a bit of a long update.

Joli: Such cute names! Can't wait to see the kittens. We have two cats as well. 

hibiscus: :happydance: Glad your monitor was right! Hope you catch the eggy! :hugs:

Britt: Glad you are doing well and that ovulation is on its way! :dust:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - yes, Nina Simone is the "Sinnerman" singer! I am very lucky with my FS - I'll let you know how the appointment goes this afternoon. I think he'll put me on another week of injects and then do a trigger shot to release the eggy for my IUI. Fx'd! That's fab that you're body's clearly getting ready to O. I'm sure you can get DH in the mood in the evening :)

Hibiscus - promise I'll post my kitty pics soon! :) I really hope they get on together, we're having reservations about it today because we're going away in 2 weeks time for 2 weeks, so we're wondering whether we should pick up the new guy after we get back. I've never had 2 before, so I'm not sure how qucikly they'll adapt to each other... Back to subject - congrats on the +opk! yeah!!! Now go catch that eggy!!!


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> I ended up going to the ER today, I had some brown discharge and I've been having cramps for awhile but I had some weird cramps to the left. I ended up seeing the same doctor I saw everytime I went with my last one, Negative urine test and then nothing on the ultrasound. He ordered blood tests and for some reason did not order a beta hcg, so I had to wait an extra two hours. My hcg level is low, 33. I have to go back Tuesday afternoon for another blood test but I'll be seeing him after so I'll get the results. He said my cramping on the left wouldn't be caused by an ectopic with such low hcg numbers. So I'm thinking maybe I worried myself into having pain. He just said to wait until Tuesday but that they are very low for how far along I think I am. They gave me a chart and for 2-3 weeks gestational age should be bet. 100-5000. Sorry a bit of a long update.
> 
> Joli: Such cute names! Can't wait to see the kittens. We have two cats as well.
> 
> hibiscus: :happydance: Glad your monitor was right! Hope you catch the eggy! :hugs:
> 
> Britt: Glad you are doing well and that ovulation is on its way! :dust:

Hey Nicole, your story is definitely a mystery and I am trying to wrap my brain to figure out whats happening. So your definitely pregs and it would make sense why the hpts were registering light lines at 33hcg. Is there any chance you ovulated a lot later than you thought? I mean in ideal conditions sperm can live 5 days, so maybe your not as far along as you think? I am hoping something like that and not just a low hcg level. I have everything crossed for you for next week, that the levels really start increasing quickly.
I am going to look at your temps
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Nicole - I was writing at the same time as you and didn't see your post. I'm so sorry you ended up in ER today, you poor thing! Did the doc give you any indication on what he thought was happening and why your hcg might be so low? Maybe it will just take you longer to build your hcg level? I hope everything goes well with the doc on Tues - in the meantime, take it easy the next couple of days! x


----------



## Britt11

yeah, definitely take it easy Nicole, and rest. We are thinking of you and sending positive vibes. :hugs:
I looked at your chart, but who am i kidding, i cant even read mine...lol, sorry no help on the temp thing.

Joli- i hope the kitties get along :) Hope everything goes very well with your cycle this month

i had a ton and I mean a bunch of EWCM late this morning, tonight not as much, what the heck is going on, I am only on CD8, I did an opk this aft and it was negative. Oh well, will likely get some bd'ng in anyway

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Yeah! Britt - EWCM is a good sign, don't worry if you don't have +opk yet, you might have this cm for a few days, just in time for the big O! x


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> I ended up going to the ER today, I had some brown discharge and I've been having cramps for awhile but I had some weird cramps to the left. I ended up seeing the same doctor I saw everytime I went with my last one, Negative urine test and then nothing on the ultrasound. He ordered blood tests and for some reason did not order a beta hcg, so I had to wait an extra two hours. My hcg level is low, 33. I have to go back Tuesday afternoon for another blood test but I'll be seeing him after so I'll get the results. He said my cramping on the left wouldn't be caused by an ectopic with such low hcg numbers. So I'm thinking maybe I worried myself into having pain. He just said to wait until Tuesday but that they are very low for how far along I think I am. They gave me a chart and for 2-3 weeks gestational age should be bet. 100-5000. Sorry a bit of a long update.
> 
> Joli: Such cute names! Can't wait to see the kittens. We have two cats as well.
> 
> hibiscus: :happydance: Glad your monitor was right! Hope you catch the eggy! :hugs:
> 
> Britt: Glad you are doing well and that ovulation is on its way! :dust:

nicole, I'm sorry you're having to deal with all this uncertainty. I don't know what to make of it. Could you have ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> I ended up going to the ER today, I had some brown discharge and I've been having cramps for awhile but I had some weird cramps to the left. I ended up seeing the same doctor I saw everytime I went with my last one, Negative urine test and then nothing on the ultrasound. He ordered blood tests and for some reason did not order a beta hcg, so I had to wait an extra two hours. My hcg level is low, 33. I have to go back Tuesday afternoon for another blood test but I'll be seeing him after so I'll get the results. He said my cramping on the left wouldn't be caused by an ectopic with such low hcg numbers. So I'm thinking maybe I worried myself into having pain. He just said to wait until Tuesday but that they are very low for how far along I think I am. They gave me a chart and for 2-3 weeks gestational age should be bet. 100-5000. Sorry a bit of a long update.
> 
> Joli: Such cute names! Can't wait to see the kittens. We have two cats as well.
> 
> hibiscus: :happydance: Glad your monitor was right! Hope you catch the eggy! :hugs:
> 
> Britt: Glad you are doing well and that ovulation is on its way! :dust:

Ugh so confusing! How is it that those of us on BandB have such problems?? It's almost guaranteed that it can never be straight-forward! 
I wonder if your O day was just off. Maybe the initial bleeding you had was really implantation bleeding at like 7 DPO?? Ack!


----------



## 2016

Nicole...the other girls have said it already but :hugs:...hope you get your answers soon. I have looked at your chart but can't figure when else you might have ovd. It's very confusing! *sigh* You are such a lovely person I wish you didn't have to go through this crap - EVER! :cry:


----------



## Joli

2016 - nice temps! Looking good this cycle!! :)

Just had a scan with the FS - he said I have lots of follicles, but no dominant one, so they're not maturing quickly enough. He's put me on 3 more days of injects, then I'll go back on Thurs for yet another scan. We're supposed to be going on holiday on Thursday 4th Feb, but if my follicles don't start waking up soon, we might have to postpone the trip, which would be very annoying! wakey-wakey sleepy follicles!!! :sleep:


----------



## 2016

Come on Jolis follies! Get with the program!


----------



## Joli

I have a question - do you ladies test your cm at the same time every day? I find mine is often different in the morning and then by evening, and I'm not sure which one to record... is there any time of day which is best? Thanks! x


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!

Strange night last night! Was watching TV with DH and I kept having some pretty intense cramping and even some vaginal pain. I was very uncomfortable but it eventually stopped. Any ideas?


----------



## 2016

Joli...I notice the same thing about both CM and CP. I think FF guidelines are to check CP once at same time every day (I do morning) and CM throughout the day. You record your most fertile CM of the day.

Michele...oooh sounds odd could be implantation cramping maybe???Let's hope it's a good sign!

My temp was high today, same as yesterday, so I don't think this cycle is done with me yet! That's 100% improvement on last cycles LP so I am super happy! :dance:
Feeling queasy a bit today and went from full if energy the last 2 days to shattered today! Also I seem to be leaking globs of creamy/stringy and sometimes yellow CM since yesterday. Don't normally leak CM! Think this can all be put down to more progesterone than I'm used to but that makes me happy anyway.


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Joli...I notice the same thing about both CM and CP. I think FF guidelines are to check CP once at same time every day (I do morning) and CM throughout the day. You record your most fertile CM of the day.
> 
> Michele...oooh sounds odd could be implantation cramping maybe???Let's hope it's a good sign!
> 
> My temp was high today, same as yesterday, so I don't think this cycle is done with me yet! That's 100% improvement on last cycles LP so I am super happy! :dance:
> Feeling queasy a bit today and went from full if energy the last 2 days to shattered today! Also I seem to be leaking globs of creamy/stringy and sometimes yellow CM since yesterday. Don't normally leak CM! Think this can all be put down to more progesterone than I'm used to but that makes me happy anyway.

I hope this is it for both of us!! :happydance: :hugs: I am expecting something to happen very very soon!


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: sorry your follicles aren't getting there quickly, I really hope you don't have to postpone the trip! Well 2016 already answered but I also check through the day, I don&#8217;t usually bother first thing because I can&#8217;t tell the difference bet. cm and semen for some reason, gets me confused. 

2016: Wow, your chart is looking fantastic!! I&#8217;ll be stalking your journal later I want to listen to the song of the day! I swear by the snot-like cm being a pregnancy sign so I think it&#8217;s looking so very promising for you! :happydance:

Britt: lol you&#8217;re so funny, I feel that way about charting too. I always get EWCM for at least 3 days before ov. You should start the bding for sure!

mommymichele: I'm not really sure but hopefully it was implantation cramping. How many dpo do you think you are? 

Thanks to everyone! I am glad to have people to talk to, it's better to be crazy with others than by yourself. I do feel a little silly for going to the ER but I was freaking out and just needed to know something. I really don't think FF is wrong, I definitely had the signs on day 19...so far it's starting out like my ectopics but I really hope I'm just being paranoid. I don't expect a good outcome but I really can't imagine having another ectopic. My dollar test is still the same so now I'm just waiting for tomorrow


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning-
I'm so confused! CBFM is on 2nd Peak day, and the stick looks like a "low" stick to me. I took another OPK and it was still +. My temp went up about 0.6F, so it sounds like I ovulated! I've never O'ed this early, and had no EWCM. What the heck? I'm still going to keep my eyes open, still pee on the sticks to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
Fortunately, if I DID actually O, we BDed last night and the night before.


----------



## MommyMichele

Nicole, 8/9ish maybe?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning lovely ladies,
Michelle- could be a sign of something good happening. I think your right around that possible implantation time correct?

Joli- wakey wakey follicles!!!!! :coffee:Like hello, we need you up and active so Joli can go on her vacation. I really hope you dont miss out on the SA one. I was a bit worried about going to the Caribbean without DH in that "key time" but my cycles have switched from 28 to 27 days, so it worked out to have time before.

2016- I am reading your temps and your update and its sounding so classic and so good! I have read, yellow cm in particular is a good sign for pg if you dont normally get it. Cant wait to keep reading the updates.

Taebomama how are you feeling?
how is I wantababy, Tiger4me, Jaxpipe and the other ladies? Hope you are doign well and look forward to hearing from you

As for me, slight temp dip from 36.60 most days to 36.48, both at 7 and 730am (thought it would be higher at 0730 but no). Will my temp dip in the days prior to ovulation?
I like FF but find it overwhelming, there is so much info on there that i cant really find the answers to my simple questions at times.

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hibiscus, glad you covered your bases, I think without charting and testing a lot of us actually O at different times than we think. I'm glad you got some bd'ng in :)

Michelle- why yes you are at perfect implant timing.....oh fx'd


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli, gonna send your follies some red bull hun!

Ty Britt!


----------



## 2016

Britt...I normally find my temps start heading south towards ov. Climbing estrogen that peaks just before ov (and triggers LH) is supposed to have a temp lowering effect. What day do you think you normally ov?


----------



## hibiscus07

Question(s) for y'all:
I had some fertile-looking mucus a few minutes ago, I think. Is it possible that it's left over semen, even though that was like 14 hours ago? Or was it most likely actual cm? The semen would have dissolved by now, yes?
Thanks!


----------



## Britt11

thanks 2016- well originally coming off the pill (about 5.5 months ago) it seemed as though I was O'ng (according to OPK's) on CD 14 (one time cd13). But last cycle I O'd super early on CD 10...with a light period last month and this month too... I am cd9 today, will check the opk this aft and see. I had tons of EWCM yesterday morning, more than the last 6 months being off the pill but much less last night...so strange

Hibiscus- seems unlikely that it would still be sperm but maybe- my book knowing your fertility suggests doing Kegels or "bearing down" lol...to expell any excess sperm and then check in a couple hours- this way you know for sure.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies :flower:

Well i think i might actually be Oing today.... yesterday i had a big glob of orangish EWCM (sry TMI) it was like the exact same thing that i had last cycle about 2 days before AF got me and today my temp was low 96.93... I am having pains in my left ovary today too... FX'd that i am o'ing! my temps have been really weird this cycle. Idk what do you ladies think from looking at my chart? 

Hibiscus~ idk your chart almost looks like you O'd on CD10... i usually find that after BDing my cm is like non existent.

2016~ your chart looks awesome! I love those high temps!!


----------



## Britt11

Hello Jaxvipe (not "pipe" lol) good to hear from you hon!
I just did the conversion into celsius, holy cow thats low, 36.09.....I'm thinking O today is right!!
fx'd


----------



## Joli

Michele - sounds like implantation to me!!! Watch this space! :)

Britt - my average temps are slightly lower just before implantation as well, so it seems like your big O is just around the corner! I know it's really hard not to be overwhelmed when there's so much information. It will all make sense when you finish the whole cycle and you can see the patterns in your own chart. 3 days after your O, FF will give you cross lines to show you the day you O. 

Hibiscus, it's not essential to have EWCM, even if it's watery, that's still fertile and good stuff for BD! :happydance:

2016 - thanks for the info on CP and CM! That's really good to know :thumbup: Chart is lookin FAB! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, I am actually slightly worried that we missed out, we only BD once (last night) yesterday morning was the ideal time had copious ewcm, but DH had slight issues...ahhhummm... :) anyway, I am a bit nauseous this morning, strange and cp is now closed??!! will be interesting to see what the opk reads today. I mean its only cd9, I surely hope i didnt miss it- my body seems to be getting stranger and stranger, regardless its still early, i am going to keep on BD'ng the rest of the week just in case

best,


----------



## MommyMichele

pics in gallery https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/263086-yea-know-its-early-test-8-9ish-dpo.html


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey Britt and everyone!

I'm doing good, just not getting in a lot of PC time. I have been reading though and trying to keep up with how you all are doing. I'm 5 DPO and hoping for the best. :winkwink:

:dust: to all!


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> pics in gallery https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/263086-yea-know-its-early-test-8-9ish-dpo.html

Hey Michele,

I didn't see a 2nd line, but as you know it is a bit early. Good luck! I can't wait to see the tests as the days go by, so we can all strain to see your BFP!

Take care!


----------



## Joli

Hey Michele - might see something on the invert...but it's not clear yet. Try a frer! it might clearly show some good news! :happydance:

Britt, I was looking at your chart, and I don't think you have missed the eggy. If your temp shoots up in the morning above your average temps, then you'll know that you O'd on CD9. Remember that the eggy is good for 12 hours, so if you O'd in the morning, and BD in the evening, then that's still good!! :flower:

Taebomama - it's good to hear from you! 5dpo - Fx'd for you, I hope it's your month!!! :)


----------



## soon2 b wifey

can i join aswell. im hoping this is my month 1dpo or 2dpo


----------



## Joli

Hi Soon2bwifey! Welcome to Team Aphrodite! :) I see you're in Michigan! My dad is from Michigan, and I have a ton of family in Livonia and Ann Arbour. Congratulations on your wedding as well - not long now! We got married in March 2009, and it was the happiest day of my life (so far!)...now just waiting for that BFP!


----------



## 2016

*soon2bwifey*....of course you can join! :flower: I have added your name to the front page. Our members are getting pregnant and dropping thick and fast so we need replacements :rofl:

*nicole*...did you say you were going back to the docs today? Hope all goes ok...will be thinking of you :hugs:

*iwanta8a8y*...chart looks good - done any tests yet or are you waiting?

*michele*...commented on your tests in the gallery. I think I am starting to see something on the inverts. Hope its the start of a lovely bfp for you. :dance:

*Jax*....it's looking a bit like O day to me? Hope you get your temp rise today.

*hibiscus*...looking like O on CD10 - 2 more days and FF should confirm it (but I always keep BDing until it does after it messed me around in my first month charting)

*Joli*...hope your follies got their wake up call! When I had my scan I had one clearly dominant follicle of 14.6mm (the other one was 8.3mm) but I ended up oving from the less dominant one! :shrug: They can grow very quickly!

*Taebomama*...Glad to hear you are doing well :flower:. When are you thinking of testing?

*Britt*...you are doing well with the charting so far. :thumbup: It will be a thrill when your temp shoots up at ov time!

*Ella*...How you doing hun? I see you are 15dpo....any news?

*Me*...Day 3 of the same high temp! :yipee: Trying to not get my hopes up and symptom spot over here - but its so hard :blush:
Reasons I have to hope are:

* I ovd early
* My temps are at their highest EVER!
* Compared to last cycle, AF is 3 days late. :rofl:
* I have permanently hard nipples, more creamy CM than normal, constipation, stuffy nose, slight nausea, dizziness on and off, now feeling fatigued. Although I am thinking this could all be because I am just not used to a "normal" amount of progesterone in my system! :shrug:
DH is feeling hopeful and he never normally gets so involved! :hugs: 
I just want to stay here at 7dpo with a high temp, full of hope, FOREVER!!!!!

Have my acu appointment today so that should stop me obsessing again...:blush:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - thanks for the update! Your chart is looking so good, and all your symptoms sound very positive :) Have you decided what day you're going to test yet? I hope my follicles grow quickly...lazy buggers! When the FS thinks they're ready, he'll do a trigger shot, then the IUI. I'll know more on Thurs hopefully...

Nicole, best of luck at the docs today, let us know how it goes - I'm keeping my fx'd for you! x


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> *soon2bwifey*....of course you can join! :flower: I have added your name to the front page. Our members are getting pregnant and dropping thick and fast so we need replacements :rofl:
> 
> *nicole*...did you say you were going back to the docs today? Hope all goes ok...will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> *iwanta8a8y*...chart looks good - done any tests yet or are you waiting?
> 
> *michele*...commented on your tests in the gallery. I think I am starting to see something on the inverts. Hope its the start of a lovely bfp for you. :dance:
> 
> *Jax*....it's looking a bit like O day to me? Hope you get your temp rise today.
> 
> *hibiscus*...looking like O on CD10 - 2 more days and FF should confirm it (but I always keep BDing until it does after it messed me around in my first month charting)
> 
> *Joli*...hope your follies got their wake up call! When I had my scan I had one clearly dominant follicle of 14.6mm (the other one was 8.3mm) but I ended up oving from the less dominant one! :shrug: They can grow very quickly!
> 
> *Taebomama*...Glad to hear you are doing well :flower:. When are you thinking of testing?
> 
> *Britt*...you are doing well with the charting so far. :thumbup: It will be a thrill when your temp shoots up at ov time!
> 
> *Ella*...How you doing hun? I see you are 15dpo....any news?
> 
> *Me*...Day 3 of the same high temp! :yipee: Trying to not get my hopes up and symptom spot over here - but its so hard :blush:
> Reasons I have to hope are:
> 
> * I ovd early
> * My temps are at their highest EVER!
> * Compared to last cycle, AF is 3 days late. :rofl:
> * I have permanently hard nipples, more creamy CM than normal, constipation, stuffy nose, slight nausea, dizziness on and off, now feeling fatigued. Although I am thinking this could all be because I am just not used to a "normal" amount of progesterone in my system! :shrug:
> DH is feeling hopeful and he never normally gets so involved! :hugs:
> I just want to stay here at 7dpo with a high temp, full of hope, FOREVER!!!!!
> 
> Have my acu appointment today so that should stop me obsessing again...:blush:

Hey 2016,

In theory, I'll test February 2nd if af doesn't show. But, I have some cheap sticks in the house, so it's likely I'll pee on some before then. I see that you're 7 dpo, when do you plan on testing? It's great to see you have a longer LP! Good for you! 

Ladies, I'm sorry I'm not posting much. Hopefully I'll have more time to post, soon. I'm looking forward to seeing you all get your bfps.:thumbup:


----------



## 2016

I am testing on Thursday at 9dpo. I know it's early but I didn't make it as far as testing last 2 cycles so I just want to have a go. Got 4 superdrug early tests which people have recommended but also have a FRER and CB digi if I need extra confirmation.
Only 2 more days to wait :dance:


----------



## MommyMichele

HOLY POO JO! Great chart hun!

It's an absolutely WONDERFUL morning!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! Good to see so many close to the tww!

Soon2bwifey: Welcome! Where in Michigan? I went to university in Windsor, went to Detroit once to walk around but got off the bus too soon. It's so exciting you wedding is coming up soon!

michele: glad you're in such a good mood! I looked at the gallery, I think I see the start of something, I'll comment on the thread in a few, can't remember which I thought I saw a line...damn my short memory! Good luck, I can't wait for more tests. :flower:

Joli: Good luck Thursday!! Hopefully everything moves along quickly so you can get that BFP!! you were saying you might wait to bring the kitten home and you've probably said when you're leaving but I forget. I find when they're both kittens they usually get along pretty quickly, outside of some growling for the first few days. 

2016: Yay again! This is so exciting, you're almost to testing day. Can't wait to see your test. Your symptoms sound great, I think DH being so hopeful is promising as well. I really hope this is your month! :dust: I am going to the dr again, have to get the blood done and then wait for the results. It's at the ER again so I might be waiting for the rest of my natural life but I'll wait happily! 

taebomama: So happy you're in the tww!! Keep us updated on symptoms and testing! 

Britt: How are you doing? I don't think you missed O either, good idea to keep bding. How are the opks looking? 

Jax: Good luck!! I just saw that you have a journal, I think the venue for your wedding is beautiful, love it! You must be so excited!

I'm not so patiently waiting to get the bloodwork done. I'm more confused today, FF took away my ovulation :( and my test was darker yesterday and today. I don't want to bombard you with tests but I think I'll put it on in a few.


----------



## MommyMichele

lol now why would you think I was in a really good mood?.... unless I know something!


----------



## 2016

Michele.......aaaaah SPILL!!!!!

Nicole...best of luck hun. There's no such thing as too many tests!


----------



## MommyMichele

Well.................. this morning I got a very very faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!

I can see it, but I can't get a pic of it till later because the lighting in here is bad and it's dark out yet!

I'm not calling myself a grad just yet, I want to get past AF.

BUT :happydance: :wohoo::rain::amartass:


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele said:


> Well.................. this morning I got a very very faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!
> 
> I can see it, but I can't get a pic of it till later because the lighting in here is bad and it's dark out yet!
> 
> I'm not calling myself a grad just yet, I want to get past AF.
> 
> BUT :happydance: :wohoo::rain::amartass:

Freaking YAAAYYYY!!!! OMG I can't wait to see it! Congrats Hun! :hugs: sending you a truckload of sticky baby dust. x


----------



## nicole3108

I wanted to ask but just in case that's not what you were talking about I didn't. That is so exciting!!! :wohoo: hope it hurries up and gets light already! I want to see your BFP!!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

will post soon, it's light now but DH came home super sick! Gotta baby him first!


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome, Soon2bwifey!
2016, congrats on the temps! Feeling good about it for you :)

On my end, I REALLY don't think I ovulated. My temp is back down to typical pre-O temp. My CBFM is all screwed up for this cycle now. I'm going to have to read the sticks manually for the rest of the cycle. Today's stick looks like a High to me (the Peak sticks are more obvious, so I should be able to tell with that one).
I always get EWCM and I didn't have any, so I really think it's still on its way. I'm going to fiddle with my chart a bit, change the Peak readings to Highs, and throw out yesterday's temp. We'll just keep BDing every other day at least til I see a temp rise.
Why can't this ever be straight-forward?? Argh!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Well.................. this morning I got a very very faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!
> 
> I can see it, but I can't get a pic of it till later because the lighting in here is bad and it's dark out yet!
> 
> I'm not calling myself a grad just yet, I want to get past AF.
> 
> BUT :happydance: :wohoo::rain::amartass:

Yay!! I can't wait to see the pic. I hope it shows up. Woot! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

POSTED!!! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9ish-dpo-10ish-dpo-added-bfp.html#post4216804


----------



## nicole3108

michele: I just posted on your thread but yay again! What did DH say? 

2016: I keep forgetting to ask you but I was wondering if you got AF type cramps with your ectopic. I didn't with the last two but according to google you can, I need to stop googling soon, it's driving me nutty. I have them pretty frequently but still having the crampy pain on the left on and off as well.

Here are my tests from yesterday and today, if anyone wants to take a look. https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/digital/

hibiscus: That is so weird and confusing! Good idea to keep bding, the monitor is normally very reliable isnt it? I don't know that much about it but I thought so. Maybe you're going to have two LH surges this cycle? I hope you ov very soon anyway! :dust:


----------



## MommyMichele

nicole3108 said:


> michele: I just posted on your thread but yay again! What did DH say?
> 
> Here are my tests from yesterday and today, if anyone wants to take a look. https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/digital/

Can't tell DH yet, wanna get passed AF and get a beta first. That's next week!

Nicole, if I really truly am, will you be my bump buddy? We'd be due around the same time I think. October 10th for me.


----------



## nicole3108

Aww I'd love to be bump buddies! I mean assuming everything goes okay for me as well :)


----------



## Joli

Michele!! What FANTASTIC news!!!! Sooo happy for you! Can't wait to see that line get darket - keep the pics coming! :happydance:

Nicole - I'm keeping my fx'd for you! FF has been so confusing this month hasn't it! I hope everything goes well with the doc today :) 

Attached are pics of our little kitties!!!
 



Attached Files:







Louis.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









Nina.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - I just saw your tests - it's clearly a BFP! Maybe you should bring a test along today to the docs to show him? I really really hope it's a sticky! x


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> michele: I just posted on your thread but yay again! What did DH say?
> 
> 2016: I keep forgetting to ask you but I was wondering if you got AF type cramps with your ectopic. I didn't with the last two but according to google you can, I need to stop googling soon, it's driving me nutty. I have them pretty frequently but still having the crampy pain on the left on and off as well.
> 
> Here are my tests from yesterday and today, if anyone wants to take a look. https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/digital/
> 
> hibiscus: That is so weird and confusing! Good idea to keep bding, the monitor is normally very reliable isnt it? I don't know that much about it but I thought so. Maybe you're going to have two LH surges this cycle? I hope you ov very soon anyway! :dust:

Those are definitely BFPs! Maybe your O date was just off or something...?

I think I probably did have an early LH surge that didn't result in actual O. I am feeling a tad crampy today so maybe I will O in the net day or two.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Michele!! What FANTASTIC news!!!! Sooo happy for you! Can't wait to see that line get darket - keep the pics coming! :happydance:
> 
> Nicole - I'm keeping my fx'd for you! FF has been so confusing this month hasn't it! I hope everything goes well with the doc today :)
> 
> Attached are pics of our little kitties!!!

Aww...Cutest. Kitties. EVER. They look so squeezable. yay!


----------



## Britt11

2016- this is sounding sooo good for you hon, my fx'd for you. Yeah 2 more days til testing!! I dont think 9dpo is too early. Anymore symptoms? :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

Nicole- hon, have been thinkign of you, how are you doing? Looking forward to hearing your update

Taebomama- good luck for your testing as well.

Joli- hope this cycle is gearing up to be a positive one.

How is Tiger4me? testing yet?

Michelle?? any more news??

As for me, it looks like that huge amount of EWCM at cd8 was just an off thing, as I have had negative opk's and my temp was only 36.4 this morning. We got lots of BD in anyway, but probably not due to O until later this week, which is the more normal time anyway. Just got to make sure I dont O late, as I am leaving at the crack of dawn on Sunday for the Caribbean.

:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt, I posted a new test this morning hun, go look!


----------



## Joli

Britt - if your temp is 36.4, then that's the lowest so far this cycle - that together with ewcm should mean O is here or just around the corner! still negative opk this morning? Will you do another opk test this evening? (I do mine once at 12pm and once at 10pm). I'm off to bed now! Look forward to reading all your posts in the morn! x


----------



## Britt11

okay it appears, I missed a few posts lol...that always happens, it alerts me of a new message, but only shows me like one or 2 and then i have to go back and read the rest :)
Anyway, welcome soon2bwifey!!

Nicole- the test IS DARKER!! which means your hcg is likely building up now which is a good thing. MAybe just a bit of a slow start and/or you O later. Everything crossed for you hon, hope all goes well with the testing.

Michelle- oh my, could it be after 31 long cycles as you said???? wow, there is a faint line there which is pretty remarkable seeing as though you are only 10dpo. Look forward to seeing them darker and I really hope this is a sticky BFP for you!!

Joli- are you kidding me!! how cute are those kitties, ahhh. Just want to squeeze them too, so cute. We have a little black cat, not as cute as your kitties but loads of personality, she is quite hilarious. She was watching tv yesterday....she follows the screen :)


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Britt - if your temp is 36.4, then that's the lowest so far this cycle - that together with ewcm should mean O is here or just around the corner! still negative opk this morning? Will you do another opk test this evening? (I do mine once at 12pm and once at 10pm). I'm off to bed now! Look forward to reading all your posts in the morn! x

sorry Joli, not typing right, 36.64 was my temp today....so nothing new....

have a good sleep hon, look forward to talking with you on your tomorrow :)


----------



## Joli

ohh - no worries Britt, I'm sure with ewcm, you're getting all geared up for O! ok...properly logging of now - I'm addicted! :) Have a great day! x


----------



## LittleAurora

hello ladies!! how are you all ???????


I had an early scan. ANd we saw a healthy we lego baby with a healthy wee lego heart. was wonderfull! My next scan is the 10th Feb! But I have a blood stealing apointment on the 1st feb AND a gyne appoint on the 1st as well! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0004-2.jpg
and for fun...this is what it would look like in colour lol
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/womb.png


----------



## Britt11

ahhh congrats Aurora!!!! great pics, so happy all is well.
the colour one is neat to kind of visualize where the baby would be. :)
look forward to further updates
hugs,


----------



## LittleAurora

baby is about the size of a rasberry!! lol.. about 12mm!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies sorry not been about much I think I'm getting too obsessive about TTC so I am trying not to come online much anymore and be more laid back about it all. I am still looking on every now and then so I hope you all don't mind me not being that 'active' on here, I hope you understand...

Nicole and michelle what fantastic news for you both it's great to come back on and see some positive posts...

Nicole I hope all goes well with you my fingers are crossed for you Hun x

me - I haven't felt the need to POAS so far which I can't quite believe but I am not complaining...haha I am going to just try and wait for AF and if she doesn't come test then - you never know my laid back approach this cycle might be a good thing FX 

I look forward to keeping up with everyones progress though - your all so fantastic so good luck for all of your BFP's soon xx

Xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

PS Aurora those images are fab! X


----------



## MommyMichele

Dr's appointment tomorrow 10:30 am my time, 6:30 pm UK time I believe.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck Mommymichele! Fx'd for ya! :)

Hello everyone! Hope you are all well and can't wait to see some more BFP's frm you all. Good luck and I'm still thinking about you all *hugs*


----------



## 2016

Aurora...love your little raspberry pics! :hugs: I want one!

iwanta8a8y...I totally understand you needing a break from the TTC obsession! You are welcome here as little or as often as you like! Once an Aphrodite, always an Aphrodite :flower:

Michele...Best of luck tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it goes : hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Good luck tomorrow Michelle, the entire team hopes this is your sticky bfp!! Look forward to hearing from you
xx


----------



## Devi#1

All the best mm. And fx for nicole too. 

Glad to see the rest of you ladies are doing great!


----------



## Britt11

Thanks Devi, how are you feeling hon?


----------



## Devi#1

I'm terribly sick in the morning. Yesterday I started crying & told dh I never felt like this before & feel so crap. He was happy I was sick & was smiling. Silly man. 

How u britt?


----------



## Britt11

oh no, sorry that you arent feeling well, i hear second trimester is much better for MS and emotions!! :)
try crackers at your bed, before you get up :)
I'm good, thanks for asking, have had a crazy wonky cycle so far, my body is wierd...lol
Hoping to join you ladies on the other side soon
xx


----------



## Joli

Morning lovely ladies! 

Aurora - those are fantastic pics! Please do keep them coming - totally fascinating! Still so unbelievably happy for you!

Michele - best of luck at the docs - can't wait to hear how you get on :)

Nicole - did everything go ok at the docs today? We're all thinking of you and keeping our fx'd for you!!

Devi - sorry you're feeling so sick... wrap up warm and think about the sweet little babe you'll have in under 8 months!


----------



## nicole3108

Everything went pretty well tonight, it took almost 3 hours but so worth it to get the results! My hcg level was 60 and he said that is good from 33 two days ago. He gave me the option of coming to the hospital every two days for the blood work or going to my dr. So I picked the hospital I have to go again Thursday but I'll get my results again.:happydance: He said he knows it's stressful to wait for the results. I wasn't as impressed with him last time but he's being really understanding and seems to be on the ball. He said it would be unlikely but possible for a tube to rupture yet if it were ectopic and that they can still double which they did with my last at one point so I won't really know anything certain until the levels are high enough to see something on the ultrasound. I don't want to get my hopes up but I am feeling like there's a chance. I'm still having the weird crampy pain to the left on and off. 

Little aurora: Congratulations! It's great to see your little bean! So happy everything is going well :hugs:

joli: you kittens are so sweet!! I love how fluffy they are, you're making me want a kitten!


----------



## Joli

Nicole - thanks for sharing your update - it sounds promising! I'm optimistic for you! You seem to be in good hands and it's great that they're following up with you so carefully. I'm keeping my fx'd for you, and I really really hope it's a sticky little bean! :) 

The kittens are sooooooooo cute, and silly fluffy - but we just found out today that DH is actually allergic to cats! haha - the irony! He has been sneezing a lot and eyes a bit itchy, so we thought we'd get him tested. Apparently the only way to cure himself of the allergy is to take 15 shots over 15 weeks, following by 1 shot a month for 3 years! Not sure yet if we'll do that, we'll see. We're not getting rid of the kitties though! DH and I love them way too much! :)


----------



## 2016

Nicole...glad the numbers are rising :thumbup: we are here if you need a distraction! :winkwink:

Devi...sorry the little bean is making you feel rough. Good sign all is progressing tho eh? I want to feel sick too! :rofl:

Michele...best of luck today hun. :hugs:

Joli...if your DH is allergiv to kitties, send them to Aunty Jo in England :thumbup: I have 2 cats and would love more (DH won't let me tho, spoil sport) guess it's cos my mother has 17 cats :dohh: and he knows how it would end up!
Don't want to sound like a needle pusher but acupuncture can supposedly resolve allergies too! In fact I am yet to hear of something it doesn't help. I used to be terribly allergic to horses (a real bugger when you own one) so I took an antihistamine every day and, one day, I just wasn't allergic anymore :shrug: I think it's important to take an antihistamine or whatever and not allow yourself to get all itchy/sneezy every time because it just makes the allergy worse. Just an idea :hugs:


----------



## Joli

2016 - loving your chart!! Another high temp - woohoo!!! :happydance: This is your best chart yet - could be a sign of something gooooodddd! 1 more day until testing right?? I'm totally with you on the accupuncture - I have 2 herniated discs from wakeboarding, and I was in so much pain, nothing worked, and doctors were talking about surgery. I tried accu as a last option, and it worked so well, I have no problems at all now! I had no idea it could help with allergies though! - good to know! There should be lots of good accus in Hong Kong! DH got given a nasel spray - I'll check if it has antihistamine in it, otherwise, I'll get him some clariten or something. 17 cats - that's a lot of cats! haha I don't think DH would let me get more than 2 either!


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> Everything went pretty well tonight, it took almost 3 hours but so worth it to get the results! My hcg level was 60 and he said that is good from 33 two days ago. He gave me the option of coming to the hospital every two days for the blood work or going to my dr. So I picked the hospital I have to go again Thursday but I'll get my results again.:happydance: He said he knows it's stressful to wait for the results. I wasn't as impressed with him last time but he's being really understanding and seems to be on the ball. He said it would be unlikely but possible for a tube to rupture yet if it were ectopic and that they can still double which they did with my last at one point so I won't really know anything certain until the levels are high enough to see something on the ultrasound. I don't want to get my hopes up but I am feeling like there's a chance. I'm still having the weird crampy pain to the left on and off.
> 
> Little aurora: Congratulations! It's great to see your little bean! So happy everything is going well :hugs:
> 
> joli: you kittens are so sweet!! I love how fluffy they are, you're making me want a kitten!

*nicole*-- How exciting! I'm happy to hear the numbers are going up! It will be great once you get to see your bean snuggled in the right place. :thumbup:

*Michelle*-- I stink at seeing lines, but it sounds like others are seeing them! That's great! :happydance: I hope it's the real deal--you so deserve it. 

Hello to *everyone*! I must get in bed, it's after 1am and it takes me forever to fall asleep!

Take care!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning! Did you test again?


----------



## MommyMichele

nicole3108 said:


> Good morning! Did you test again?

No... lol I just had to pee on 4 in 2 days didn't I? :haha: May get another one but I'm going to have her run a beta on me today, will get the results tomorrow AM. Labs from that clinic are sent out.


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! :wave: so incredibly crazy today...I'm going to buy a new thermometer because I've decided that mine must be broken. Here's why, I just took it using my regular thermometer 98.5 and then right after with my basal ther. 97.77! Should there be that much of a difference? I didn't temp this morning because it made me so depressed that FF took away ov from me. I'm going to call my ob's office at 9, I like the dr but he's an ER dr and not a specialist, and he told me last time I had a failed pregnancy, to go home and call my dr if I had questions, no follow up necesary and it was ectopic so I trust him but only so far. Also I'm not sure if it's a Canada thing but I've never had my progesterone checked...you know in case the thermometer theory doesn't pan out. :blush: I'm such a ranter today :) sorry! 

2016: nice temp! I'm so excited for you to test! You've had a ridiculous amount of positive opks to not be pregnant! :thumbup: Your DH sounds like mine, refusing to be married to a crazy cat lady...he cut me off at two as well! 

joli: I used to be quite allergic to cats, my eyes used to swell up, stuffy nose. I didn't take allergy pills everyday after I got my cats only when I was really bad and after a month or so I wasn't so bad...same with my best friend's DH so hopefully your DH doesn't have to do the needles.


----------



## nicole3108

michele: just saw your message. 4 in two days is pretty good...Saturday I did 5 before lunch :blush: but have now had to become a more resonable human being. I was well on my way of peeing us out of house and home. Glad your getting the beta, can't wait to hear the results. I was reading you blog and I think I'm going to try your chicken bake! I can't remember what you called it, next time bone in chicken is on sale.


----------



## MommyMichele

Easy Peasy Chicken! My kids love it! I normally use cut up leg quarters hun, I get better results with that.


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - I think it's a good idea to see your ob - ER docs are under such different pressures and can't have the same kind of continuity with their patients. It does seem strange that your temps were nearly a whole degree different on the two thermometers - maybe your bbt one is low on batteries? I hope you're right about the cat allergies, DH is a bit gutted, after all the difficulty in TTC, and now he has problems with the kitties! poor thing! 

mmmm - Michele, your chicken recipie looks yum!


----------



## MommyMichele

Gimme 20 minutes! Gonna POAS again!


----------



## Joli

yeah! Can't wait to see the pic Michele!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...es-later-bfp-12ish-dpo-store.html#post4228941

I GRADUATED!!! 31 CYCLES AND HIGH PROLACTIN BE DAMMED!


----------



## Joli

OMG!!! Congratulations Michele!!!!!!!! That's an undeniable line!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awesome news Michele! Welcome to the club! Time to change your signature me thinks! Fx'd for a sticky lil beanie! :) *hugs*


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm trying not to scream and cry!!! My own personal hell is over!!!!


----------



## Britt11

MommyMichele said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...es-later-bfp-12ish-dpo-store.html#post4228941
> 
> I GRADUATED!!! 31 CYCLES AND HIGH PROLACTIN BE DAMMED!

OMGosh Michelle!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Undeniable BFP, congrats!! Hon, what did you different this cycle??? COngrats sweetie, see you on the other side soon i hope :)


----------



## Britt11

Nicole- glad everything went well adn the numbers have doubled!! :happydance:

Michelle- well, i already commented on you but we also need your symptoms :)

Joli- how are you doing hon? any signs of O yet? I will try and take a picture of Charlie (my black cat) at some point and post as well. They are neat animals.

2016- are you kidding me???? this cycle is amazing for you hon, so excited. Testing tomorrow :happydance: Okay but our grads are going off like mad it seems, we need new recruits!! :) I see you did acupuncture this cycle, i have heard good things about it. Have you done it any other cycles? i am looking into it here in Calgary

Question for the temping ladies, my temp dropped today (may be good, sign of impending O) however I dont know which one to chart. I normally chart my temp at 0730am. I woke up at like 0655 and did my temp 36.45 and then i dose back asleep until 0735 and the temp was 36.38, which one do i chart or does it matter?

:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Soy, B6, sperm meets egg, praying to saints, putting baby clothes and trinkets behind the head board and DTD every 12 hours when I was sure I was O'ing! I did it ALL!


----------



## MommyMichele

I had some nausea earlier but I've never had morning sickness. I really didn't care about this cycle, was very bored with it all. Tender boobies, veins all over my hips, and some pretty attention getting cramps. That's it. I really don't get much till later on.


----------



## MommyMichele

Oh and even stupid DH can see that line and he NEVER sees them!


----------



## TaeBoMama

MommyMichele said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...es-later-bfp-12ish-dpo-store.html#post4228941
> 
> I GRADUATED!!! 31 CYCLES AND HIGH PROLACTIN BE DAMMED!

Heck, EVEN *I* can see THOSE lines! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Thanks for sharing symptoms Michele! 

Morning Britt! I think if it were me, I would take my normal time temp (i.e. 7:30am), provided that between 6:55am and 7:35am, you just went back to sleep, since it's supposed to be a waking temp, without moving around or talking. Have you used an opk today? Please do send a pic of your kitty!! You too Nicole!! I love our little furry animals :)


----------



## Joli

Britt - you could always try using the FF temp adjuster also...?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Nicole - thanks for sharing your update - it sounds promising! I'm optimistic for you! You seem to be in good hands and it's great that they're following up with you so carefully. I'm keeping my fx'd for you, and I really really hope it's a sticky little bean! :)
> 
> The kittens are sooooooooo cute, and silly fluffy - but we just found out today that DH is actually allergic to cats! haha - the irony! He has been sneezing a lot and eyes a bit itchy, so we thought we'd get him tested. Apparently the only way to cure himself of the allergy is to take 15 shots over 15 weeks, following by 1 shot a month for 3 years! Not sure yet if we'll do that, we'll see. We're not getting rid of the kitties though! DH and I love them way too much! :)

The shots work! I have been getting allergy shots the last 18 months and my cat allergies are almost completely gone. I have no respiratory allergies anymore, but if they scratch me, my skin still swells up a bit. I noticed a decrease in allergies within 1-2 months after starting the shots, though.
Good luck!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...es-later-bfp-12ish-dpo-store.html#post4228941
> 
> I GRADUATED!!! 31 CYCLES AND HIGH PROLACTIN BE DAMMED!

Woohoo! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Aw, Hibiscus, thanks so much for the info! DH feels better about taking the shots after I told him what you've been through. Did you have any side effects to the shots?

Britt - sorry, I forgot to answer your question earlier, no signs of O for me yet - cm is still sticky/creamy and I don't feel the bloated feeling I usually get before O...but I'm going for another scan at 10am tomorrow morning, so FS will be able to let me know whether my follies have woken up yet! Had an awesome yoga class tonight :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Aw, Hibiscus, thanks so much for the info! DH feels better about taking the shots after I told him what you've been through. Did you have any side effects to the shots?
> 
> Britt - sorry, I forgot to answer your question earlier, no signs of O for me yet - cm is still sticky/creamy and I don't feel the bloated feeling I usually get before O...but I'm going for another scan at 10am tomorrow morning, so FS will be able to let me know whether my follies have woken up yet! Had an awesome yoga class tonight :)

Nope, no side effects other than local site itchiness for a few minutes (and usually not even that). No actual drugs involved. It's actually just a bit of homeopathy. They start by injecting you with a teeny tiny amount of the allergens, then gradually increase it so your immune system gets more and more acclimated to the allergens. I'm in the final stage right now, at a maintenance level. I'm getting shots of allergens at a 1:1 concentration. When I started, I think it was like 1:10,000 concentration. Big difference!


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Aw, Hibiscus, thanks so much for the info! DH feels better about taking the shots after I told him what you've been through. Did you have any side effects to the shots?
> 
> Britt - sorry, I forgot to answer your question earlier, no signs of O for me yet - cm is still sticky/creamy and I don't feel the bloated feeling I usually get before O...but I'm going for another scan at 10am tomorrow morning, so FS will be able to let me know whether my follies have woken up yet! Had an awesome yoga class tonight :)

i hope the follies are waking up for you hon!!! :coffee: :rofl:

You have been right about everything so far in my cycle, thanks for the advice. So weird that I would i get ewcm almost a week before O, so strange..oh well.
I believe i am gearing up for the real O very soon though, maybe today (with the temp drop) DH and I have an apt this evening if you know what i mean :)
hugs,


----------



## Devi#1

Yay mm!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

I know I already have a pic of one of my kitties in my profile pic, I just HAD to show you all my baby meows (yes, I'm obsessed).
Alfredo von Kittypants ("Alfie" for short hehe) is the ragdoll
and 
Norvus Bernard is the siamese/himalayan (who knows??) mix.
 



Attached Files:







Norvus Alfie 2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 8









Norvus Alfie.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6









Norvus.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> I know I already have a pic of one of my kitties in my profile pic, I just HAD to show you all my baby meows (yes, I'm obsessed).
> Alfredo von Kittypants ("Alfie" for short hehe) is the ragdoll
> and
> Norvus Bernard is the siamese/himalayan (who knows??) mix.

seriously???!!!!! could they be any cuter!!
thanks for sharing, made me smile


----------



## nicole3108

michele, great that DH can see the lines! It's infuriating when they cant! Congrats again, I already posted in your thread, keep the tests coming! It's great to see them getting darker!

joli: I'll post a pic of my kitties later on, I am just confused about how to make my pictures smaller...I always have to use photobucket although they are from my old camera so they might work. Technology isn't my friend for the most part. I hope your appointment goes well so you can get things going! 

hibiscus: awww love the pics of your cats. They're so cute! They seem so snuggly in the pics! You and Joli are making it very hard not to get a fluffy one, mine are DSH. I missed it if you updated on ov...I'll go re-read but if you didnt how's it going?

britt: Your cycle could be getting back to normal still, maybe you're just going to have an abundance of EWCM, that would be great! I think it's a good sign anyway, you're pretty close to ov time. :)


----------



## 2016

Michele...congrats again!! :dance:

Nicole...I think your BBT is broken - there shouldn't be such a difference. I agree best to stop temping because FF is clearly being annoying.

I am in a very grumpy PMSssy mood! :growlmad: :cry:
...nott looking good for me but I am still going to :test: in the morning.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey 2016 it's great that you have had longer dpo before next cycle though my fingers are crossed as always for you all as always x


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> michele, great that DH can see the lines! It's infuriating when they cant! Congrats again, I already posted in your thread, keep the tests coming! It's great to see them getting darker!
> 
> joli: I'll post a pic of my kitties later on, I am just confused about how to make my pictures smaller...I always have to use photobucket although they are from my old camera so they might work. Technology isn't my friend for the most part. I hope your appointment goes well so you can get things going!
> 
> hibiscus: awww love the pics of your cats. They're so cute! They seem so snuggly in the pics! You and Joli are making it very hard not to get a fluffy one, mine are DSH. I missed it if you updated on ov...I'll go re-read but if you didnt how's it going?
> 
> britt: Your cycle could be getting back to normal still, maybe you're just going to have an abundance of EWCM, that would be great! I think it's a good sign anyway, you're pretty close to ov time. :)

Thanks! They are very cuddly and sweet.

Still no sign of O...bleh. Temp is the same, CM is nothing to write home about. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. This is still early for me. I think the avg is maybe 16-19 days. Feeling impatient...


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Michele...congrats again!! :dance:
> 
> Nicole...I think your BBT is broken - there shouldn't be such a difference. I agree best to stop temping because FF is clearly being annoying.
> 
> I am in a very grumpy PMSssy mood! :growlmad: :cry:
> ...nott looking good for me but I am still going to :test: in the morning.

Why is it not looking good? Just the PMS mood? Any other symptoms?
Your temp still looks great!
Both times I was pregnant, I swore up and down that AF was about to arrive. You never know!


----------



## Britt11

girls.....something is against me, lol!!! So I am in peak fertile time right now, going to buy some O tests b/c my online tests haven't come in the mail yet...agghh, but I am sure i will get a positive either today or very soon.
Anyway....I have a "lady infection"....I cant believe this, i never get them...not sure what caused it but sooo frustrating. I got the Diflucan pill from the walk in clinic, so hopefully it gets rid of it asap without messy creams..
agghh??!!!! :)

anyway, hope the rest of you fine ladies are doing well and happy testing tomorrow 2016, hope we see that BFP! PMS and preg symptoms are the same!!!! :)

hugs,


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Michele...congrats again!! :dance:
> 
> Nicole...I think your BBT is broken - there shouldn't be such a difference. I agree best to stop temping because FF is clearly being annoying.
> 
> I am in a very grumpy PMSssy mood! :growlmad: :cry:
> ...nott looking good for me but I am still going to :test: in the morning.

hey 2016, why are you thinking your out??? temps are a beauty, no dips at all!!! Come on :bfp:!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> girls.....something is against me, lol!!! So I am in peak fertile time right now, going to buy some O tests b/c my online tests haven't come in the mail yet...agghh, but I am sure i will get a positive either today or very soon.
> Anyway....I have a "lady infection"....I cant believe this, i never get them...not sure what caused it but sooo frustrating. I got the Diflucan pill from the walk in clinic, so hopefully it gets rid of it asap without messy creams..
> agghh??!!!! :)
> 
> anyway, hope the rest of you fine ladies are doing well and happy testing tomorrow 2016, hope we see that BFP! PMS and preg symptoms are the same!!!! :)
> 
> hugs,

OMG. re: the infection, that is SO. Annoying. If it's not one thing, it's another!! Always.
Hopefully, the pill will work right away. 
Fingers crossed that you O soon!


----------



## Joli

hibiscus07 said:


> I know I already have a pic of one of my kitties in my profile pic, I just HAD to show you all my baby meows (yes, I'm obsessed).
> Alfredo von Kittypants ("Alfie" for short hehe) is the ragdoll
> and
> Norvus Bernard is the siamese/himalayan (who knows??) mix.

AWWWWWWWWW!!!! They are SOOOOOOOO cute!!! I always wanted a ragdoll, if we didn't get a chincilla cat, a ragdoll would have been our other choice! They are so adorable :) Thanks for the injection advice! DH will get started on it after this months' IUI...

Britt - I hope everything clears up soon! Whenever I'm put on medication for it, I'm all clear within 2-3 days. Postage is annoying isn't it? I ordered some frer on ebay (cause you can't buy them in Hong Kong), and it's been nearly 3 weeks now - I had to send a stern email yesterday saying the whole purpose of frer was to test early, and if I didn't get the tests next week, then there wouldn't be much point!

2016 - it's not over just because of your mood!! Like the other girls said - pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms! - keep staying positive!

Nicole, did you manage to meet with your op?

As for me - had an awful work crisis this morning - I made a seriously sackable mistake. Thankfully another partner sorted it out whilst he was on holiday in France, and I was fast asleep, not knowing what was going on. I still have a bottomless pit feeling in my stomach - I never make these kinds of mistake, just horrifying :nope: 

And to pile bad news on top - I had another scan this morning, and on Mon, my largest follicle was only 8mm, and Thurs, the largest was only 10mm (they should be growing 2mm per day, and need to get to 18-20mm). So I had another blood test to see if they can up the dose of injections. I'll know in about 3 hours time if they can up it, or if this medication just doesn't work on me at all. We were planning on flying to SA next Thurs, but with my follies growing sooo slowly, it looks like we're going to have to have a much shorter holiday, or maybe even cancel :cry: feel awful, and DH is really stressed about the thought of cancelling - we really really need this holiday! Anyways...I'll send another update after the bloods are in.


----------



## Britt11

oh honey, I am sooo sorry your having a horrible day. Maybe its the fact we both need to get over CD11, lol!!
As for work, from what little I know about you, you sound incredibly nice, smart and sophisticated- I'm sure it was a little accident and over sight and probably not as big as you probably think it is. They probably love you at the firm so of course will work together to help out. I got one for you, a few years ago we had a customer appreciation night at a high end club in Las Vegas and we were suppose to spoil and pamper our customers and be the utmost professionals. Anyway, I got sh#t faced drunk, I mean ridiculously drunk and thought one of our scientists was this customer....so drunk that faces were blurry, couldnt even recognize people- anyway got in a huge fight with a customer, had to be escorted out of the Tao club and sent to my hotel...lol....got in trouble the next day big time but my old boss and I laugh about it now. Yeah, who gets in fights with customers on "customer appreciation night?" :)

also sorry about the follies, why arent they waking up???? i know what you mean about not wanting to go away for awhile if thats the case. Perhaps still having a get away is good, maybe just shortened.

As for me, bed in a little bit- no BD'ng for us tonight until i heal another day :(
oh and negative opk today, so thats good, i still have time I guess.

Hugs,


----------



## 2016

*Joli*...LOVE the new addition! So cute it made me go all gooey! How is your original kitty getting on with the new addition? I read somewhere that, unlike dogs, cats do not establish a pecking order so you must try not let them fight. Apparently this just starts a feud which gets worse and worse. When I introduced mine I allowed one growl/hiss and now I just clap my hands loudly if they try argue. Worked a treat!
Sorry things went wrong at work. Stress you just don't need right now. Don't be too hard on yourself, you have things on your mind your colleagues wouldn't even realise! At least it was resolved and that's all that matters.
Your follies are really playing silly buggers aren't they? I really hope you don't have to cancel the trip - naiive question but can't you just start again next cycle and still go away now? Hope it all works out for you hun :hugs:

*Britt*...ouch! I hate "lady infections"! It should clear up soon. If it is a thrushy thing then I would recommend eating probiotic yoghurt and cutting out bread & sugary foods for a week. They also say sex is supposed to make it worse! Typical when you are trying to make babies!

*hibisicus*....your cats are also amazing and what cute names! I always wanted a ragdoll, chinchilla, siamese, burmese or scottish fold but have never had a pure bred cat. There are too many waifs and strays round here and I can't resist rehoming a "hard luck" story.

*iwanta8a8y*...temps are excellent, and 15dpo? :wohoo: 

*nicole*...I haven't moved you down to the gradute list yet because I don't know how many weeks to put you as :blush: since your thermometer has been misbehaving! Did you say you were going?

*Me*...I woke up at 4.30am today with my heart racing from nerves and excitement! Testing day! Took my temp and had to adjust it because that's 2 hours earlier than my normal temp time. It came out 0.2 higher than previous temps! :wohoo: I always use the adjuster if I am more than 1 hour out taking the temp, and then check the box that says "sleep deprived" so it gives me an open circle to remind me.
I thought PMS feelings were a bad thing! I feel much better this morning just impatient for DH to wake up! I held my pee pee until 5.30am but then couldn't wait any more. It's now just sitting in a cup waiting for 6.50 when he wakes up!!!! Going loopy waiting! :hissy:
If I get a positive I will list what I thought were "symptoms" I will just look mental otherwise... :rofl:

Lastly, for your viewing pleasure I have attached pics of my furbabies, Amber (the tortoiseshell) and Pearl (black). Amber was a feral cat when we got her from the sanctuary at 7 months old. She wasn't used to humans and stayed under our bes for the first 3 weeks refusing to be touched. It took almost a year before she turned into the sappy loving cat we know today. We got Pearl at 1 years old. She had been abandoned by her owner at 3 months old. They moved home and locked her and their jack russel in the empty house with a ripped open bag of food for 3 months!!! :growlmad:
Because she was so timid and, also because people don't want to rehome black cat (they are very very common) she stayed at the sanctuary for 6 months before we got her. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0047.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0389.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0338.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0532.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> *Joli*...LOVE the new addition! So cute it made me go all gooey! How is your original kitty getting on with the new addition? I read somewhere that, unlike dogs, cats do not establish a pecking order so you must try not let them fight. Apparently this just starts a feud which gets worse and worse. When I introduced mine I allowed one growl/hiss and now I just clap my hands loudly if they try argue. Worked a treat!
> Sorry things went wrong at work. Stress you just don't need right now. Don't be too hard on yourself, you have things on your mind your colleagues wouldn't even realise! At least it was resolved and that's all that matters.
> Your follies are really playing silly buggers aren't they? I really hope you don't have to cancel the trip - naiive question but can't you just start again next cycle and still go away now? Hope it all works out for you hun :hugs:
> 
> *Britt*...ouch! I hate "lady infections"! It should clear up soon. If it is a thrushy thing then I would recommend eating probiotic yoghurt and cutting out bread & sugary foods for a week. They also say sex is supposed to make it worse! Typical when you are trying to make babies!
> 
> *hibisicus*....your cats are also amazing and what cute names! I always wanted a ragdoll, chinchilla, siamese, burmese or scottish fold but have never had a pure bred cat. There are too many waifs and strays round here and I can't resist rehoming a "hard luck" story.
> 
> *iwanta8a8y*...temps are excellent, and 15dpo? :wohoo:
> 
> *nicole*...I haven't moved you down to the gradute list yet because I don't know how many weeks to put you as :blush: since your thermometer has been misbehaving! Did you say you were going?
> 
> *Me*...I woke up at 4.30am today with my heart racing from nerves and excitement! Testing day! Took my temp and had to adjust it because that's 2 hours earlier than my normal temp time. It came out 0.2 higher than previous temps! :wohoo: I always use the adjuster if I am more than 1 hour out taking the temp, and then check the box that says "sleep deprived" so it gives me an open circle to remind me.
> I thought PMS feelings were a bad thing! I feel much better this morning just impatient for DH to wake up! I held my pee pee until 5.30am but then couldn't wait any more. It's now just sitting in a cup waiting for 6.50 when he wakes up!!!! Going loopy waiting! :hissy:
> If I get a positive I will list what I thought were "symptoms" I will just look mental otherwise... :rofl:
> 
> Lastly, for your viewing pleasure I have attached pics of my furbabies, Amber (the tortoiseshell) and Pearl (black). Amber was a feral cat when we got her from the sanctuary at 7 months old. She wasn't used to humans and stayed under our bes for the first 3 weeks refusing to be touched. It took almost a year before she turned into the sappy loving cat we know today. We got Pearl at 1 years old. She had been abandoned by her owner at 3 months old. They moved home and locked her and their jack russel in the empty house with a ripped open bag of food for 3 months!!! :growlmad:
> Because she was so timid and, also because people don't want to rehome black cat (they are very very common) she stayed at the sanctuary for 6 months before we got her. :hugs:

Wellllllll??????


----------



## Joli

Britt and 2016, thanks for all the love and support :) I'm only just getting over the shock of my dreaded mistake this morning - honestly, if a partner wasn't there to pick up the pieces whilst I was dozing in lala land, we could be potentially sued for negligence. I'm usually such a careful and organised person, I'm totally kicking myself. Anyways, back to more important things(!) Bloods came back and apparently I am reacting to the meds, but very slowly...so they're going to up my dose and I'll go back on Mon for another scan (have been impressed that FS hasn't been charging me for these scans!). Fx'd they work...but in any case, I think we're going to have to postpone our holiday at least a few days. If we go, we risk not being able to do IUI this cycle, which will make all these injections every day a waste. So DH is at work right now...so I'm going to have to muscle up and do the needle myself right now! <gulp> <I hate needles!!> 

2016 - what a fantastic temp rise, it looks so different from your other cycles... I can't wait for you to test!! Tell DH to wake up, us girls are waiting! :) and omg, your kitties are SOOOOOOOO pretty!! I think it's fantastic that they've been rescued, I'm sure you give them a wonderful, loving home! I can't believe anyone could be cruel to those sweet cats. 

Britt - that's good you didn't get a +opk today (ever thought I'd ever say that!), at least it'll give your body a chance to recover! 

WAKE UP FOLLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <talking to myself> :rofl:


----------



## 2016

Big fat negative! :cry: and a neon light flashing FAILURE! :nope:
...not even a maybe-line to squint at. I am telling myself it's only 9dpo and there's hope as long as my temps stay up. :af: due tomorrow so will test Saturday if she doesn't find me.
Thanks for the support girls :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Big fat negative! :cry: and a neon light flashing FAILURE! :nope:
> ...not even a maybe-line to squint at. I am telling myself it's only 9dpo and there's hope as long as my temps stay up. :af: due tomorrow so will test Saturday if she doesn't find me.
> Thanks for the support girls :hugs:

It would have been super cool to have had a BFP at 9dpo, but a negative this early means *NOTHING*. I'm excited for you! You're not out yet!:flower:

It's almost midnight, but I have to go shampoo my carpets...well, I guess it could be worse, as most of the house is wood flooring....but still. I'd rather be sleeping! :sleep:

Hey everyone, I'm sorry I haven't had a bunch of time lately to "talk" to each of you. I'm checking up on you though!

I love the cat pics!

Take care all!


----------



## Joli

2016 - don't despair!! 9dpo is still really early - remember at the beginning of your cycle, we were discussing whether you would test 10 or 12dpo! Your temps have been so fantastic this month, I think everything is really looking good for you, and I am cautiously optimistic! :)

I just injected myself - yuck! Fortunately there is enough belly blubber so it didn't really hurt! just gross doing it in office toilets!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... Don't count yourself I didn't get even the slightest line until I was 2 days after af was due (so about 16 dpo)! You might just have a late implanter! ;)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Good morning ladies

2016 - So sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs: - but as others are saying, your not out yet! Don't get too down and remember you are making progress with your cycles, so if it isn't this cycle it hopefully isn't too far away...

I feel bad saying this after your news 2016 - but I tested this morning for the first time this cycle, I got my BFP - my first ever BFP - I am so excited - I couldn't believe it, I did a first response, then a digital and it says 1-2 weeks, we are totally gob-smacked I seriously didn't expect it this cycle, I think the chilling out a bit this cycle helped, I really do, I have been so much more relaxed - I woke my fiance up this morning with the news - we are both so happy

Joli - I hope your follies wake up soon hun x

:dust: to you all - This is a lucky team I am sure of it xx


----------



## Joli

Awww, iwanta8a8y, that's fantastic news!!!!!!!! You'll have to change your name to imhavina8a8y!! I was just thinking how good your chart was looking! You and DH must be so happy :)


----------



## 2016

OMG Iwanta8a8y! Congratulations! Please never ever apologise for your wonderful :bfp: this is YOUR special day! A feeling you will never forget! :hugs:

...my time to shine is coming!!

Well what were your symptoms then?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats iwanta8a8y!!!! What excellent news! So pleased for you hun. Welcome to the other Aphrodite thread! :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Yeah I will need to change my username, hahaha, that's what my OH said too - does anyone know if you can change it btw?

Thanks so much ladies, we are really happy, but know that there is a long road ahead of us so dont want to get too excited just yet - but soooooooo hard not too!! i cant stop smiling, its an amazing feeling.

Well this is it i didn't have ANY symptoms at all. Just i thought i would be due AF yesterday or today, but nothing so i tested - oh actually, noticed cm so maybe more cm than usual but nothing to make me think i could be...absolutely thrilled - Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## 2016

Don't know if you can change it...I have seen other people create new ones then put in their soggy "formerly known as......"
I think it's still valid though because you do still want a baby don't you?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Oh absolutely I just wondered if it could be changed, but I like it, I'm not changing it - good point!


----------



## LittleAurora

there was another girl changed her name...she just pm'ed a mod! HTH xx


----------



## nicole3108

iwanta8a8y: Yay!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: That's such wonderful news! 

2016: Sorry about the BFN! I'm sure you've seen this before but I thought I'd post it anyway. At 10 dpo the percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive is only 10%. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html Good luck with the next test, I still think you're pregnant! The symptoms and temps are definitely looking very promising. If no one minds can I stay over here for a bit longer? I feel like there's more of a chance of getting bad news than good at this point, not being negative, I feel hopeful just trying to be realistic as well since I am pretty sure I ov'd on day 19...and I got those 2 faint positives at 12dpo. I'd just like to be a little more certain before I graduate. :flower:

Joli: I'm sorry your follies are being so stubborn! It's good that they are responding just sucks that you have to keep waiting and getting the needles. You FS sounds really nice, great not be charged for the extra scans. How does the health care work in Hong Kong? Do you pay for all dr appts and hospital visits etc? I hope your follies have a growth spurt for you so you can get away on your trip on time. Will everything still be good for your trip if you had to postpone a few days? Good job on giving yourself the needle :thumbup: Lots of luck and :dust:

The power was out earlier so I couldn't get online. It looked like we were going to get a snow storm but it's calmed down now. I can't figure out which thermometer doesn't work, I've been compulsively taking my temp and sometimes they're the same and sometime lower/higher...all I want is for FF to give me back ovulation! No news with me, other than a lot of CM. I'll update after I see the doc. Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Britt11

Oh my goodness, lots of great updates

First off, Congrats Iwantababy!! wow, what an awesome surprise, so happy for you :happydance: this IS a lucky thread and the girls are dropping off this one like flies- WHICH IS A GOOD THING :) However, we DO need new recruits for the rest of us....or the grads please come and visit. 
What happend to Tiger4me? Hope to hear from her

2016- thanks so much for the advice, yeah what lousy timing hey?....I had to turn down DH last night and this morning....agghh I never turn him down for BD during key times. Hopefully the pill will clear everything up by tonight, oh and it said, "dont take if trying to conceive" great, another thing to add to my list of screw ups this cycle.
Also, i think I was the bad instigator that suggested 9dpo...sorry. Honestly hon, i havent heard of hardly anyone getting a BFP at that time. You have lots of time, this is your longest cycle yet adn your temps are awesome! Positive vibes to you!

Joli- yes, you do have a lot on your mind hon and its a new day so I hope all goes very smoothly and glad your partner was there to help out- thats the way it should be. Glad the meds are working hon!! FX'd and I agree a delay on your trip with all your injections is worth it.

Hibiscus- your cats are adorable and those pictures are awesome! I love the cat rescue stories, what is wrong with some people hey? leave a pet stranded with a big bag of food, so glad there are people like you in the world to step up and help innocent animals. At my wedding instead of party favours, we did donations to the humane society and if people clinked their glass for us to kiss, they had to donate $5 to the Wildlife association and tell a joke...lol

How is Mommymichelle this morning???? woo hoo, still pumped with excitement I'm sure.

Nicole- we love having you here of course, all the grads are more than welcome to still come to this thread, we miss them :) If you O'd later than you thought than your levels should be completely normal, yeah!!!! When are you getting testing again?

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> *hibisicus*....your cats are also amazing and what cute names! I always wanted a ragdoll, chinchilla, siamese, burmese or scottish fold but have never had a pure bred cat. There are too many waifs and strays round here and I can't resist rehoming a "hard luck" story.
> 
> *Me*...I woke up at 4.30am today with my heart racing from nerves and excitement! Testing day! Took my temp and had to adjust it because that's 2 hours earlier than my normal temp time. It came out 0.2 higher than previous temps! :wohoo: I always use the adjuster if I am more than 1 hour out taking the temp, and then check the box that says "sleep deprived" so it gives me an open circle to remind me.
> I thought PMS feelings were a bad thing! I feel much better this morning just impatient for DH to wake up! I held my pee pee until 5.30am but then couldn't wait any more. It's now just sitting in a cup waiting for 6.50 when he wakes up!!!! Going loopy waiting! :hissy:
> If I get a positive I will list what I thought were "symptoms" I will just look mental otherwise... :rofl:


Thanks---I LOVE your sweet kitties. So cute! I always had short-haired cats before this. My 17 yr old DSH, Mowgli, died in 2008.

I also go for the hard luck stories. I don't think I could buy a purebred either. 

In Alfie's case, he was basically an unadoptable ragdoll :( . He was caught in a humane trap, they don't know where he came from. He was in a shelter for months, and no one wanted him because he was such a wild cat. He was terrified of everyone, would start thrashing around if anyone tried to pick him up. They asked a local ragdoll breeder ot foster him, he didn't do much better there. I found him through petfinder.com. She warned me ahead of time that he might never come around.
It took an entire year, but he gradually started to trust us. He would literally hide in the closet pretty much the entire time we were home. When we moved about a year after we had him, he suddenly came to life. About 3 days after we moved, he came up on the couch with me for a cuddle, and then that just opened the flood gates! He's now sooo cuddly and sweet and trusting. I'm glad we took a chance with him. We had already decided that we would have to accept that we were providing a good home for him and that was enough, that we could never expect him to be affectionate with us. Glad to find out we were wrong.

I adopted Norvus in Louisiana when I was there for work. Someone found him all bloody and battered; it looked like he had been attacked by a dog. Poor baby! He's always a little skittish, but is so sweet.

We lucked out!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Big fat negative! :cry: and a neon light flashing FAILURE! :nope:
> ...not even a maybe-line to squint at. I am telling myself it's only 9dpo and there's hope as long as my temps stay up. :af: due tomorrow so will test Saturday if she doesn't find me.
> Thanks for the support girls :hugs:

Don't worry, 2016. 9 dpo is still SUPER early. I never got a BFP before 11 dpo, with either pregnancy.


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, iwanta8a8y!!

That's so exciting--yay!


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole - Of course we're happy for you to stay with us! I'm sure you're going to have more positive news. Looking forward to your update after your visit to the docs! Docs in Hong Kong are really good, high quality of care, and as you may have noticed, you can always get an appointment to see anyone pretty quickly! There is public healthcare, but most expats don't go to them, because their English isn't that great. The majority go private, and most companies will provide employees with private healthcare. I get all my consultations, bloodwork, tests, scans covered by insurance, but I'll have to pay for anything considered to be 'fertility treatment' myself (including the inject meds and the IUI). I'm hoping we won't have to go to IVF, cause yikes that's expensive! :wacko: I'm hoping for a follicle growth spurt - we've postponed our holiday by 2 days, if that's not enough, we'll need to pay a penalty fee to change dates again, but I don't want to miss out on the IUI! On a good note, either I'm feeling things that aren't there, but 30 mins after my higher dose shot and again this afternoon, I thought I felt a heaviness in my right ovary, so I'm hoping that's the follies wakin up!! :sleep: Next scan on Monday...

Britt, I hope you're on the road to recovery! I love your wedding gift idea! That was so kind an generous of you and DH! 

Hibiscus - you've clearly got a generoud heart as well - how lovely that you did those rescues :) Aren't we (and cute little furry animals!) lucky to have nice people in the world like you and Britt! :flower: 

Well, it's 11:45pm here, and I'm still in the office - long day! I think I'm going to finish up and head home. Have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole - Of course we're happy for you to stay with us! I'm sure you're going to have more positive news. Looking forward to your update after your visit to the docs! Docs in Hong Kong are really good, high quality of care, and as you may have noticed, you can always get an appointment to see anyone pretty quickly! There is public healthcare, but most expats don't go to them, because their English isn't that great. The majority go private, and most companies will provide employees with private healthcare. I get all my consultations, bloodwork, tests, scans covered by insurance, but I'll have to pay for anything considered to be 'fertility treatment' myself (including the inject meds and the IUI). I'm hoping we won't have to go to IVF, cause yikes that's expensive! :wacko: I'm hoping for a follicle growth spurt - we've postponed our holiday by 2 days, if that's not enough, we'll need to pay a penalty fee to change dates again, but I don't want to miss out on the IUI! On a good note, either I'm feeling things that aren't there, but 30 mins after my higher dose shot and again this afternoon, I thought I felt a heaviness in my right ovary, so I'm hoping that's the follies wakin up!! :sleep: Next scan on Monday...

Britt, I hope you're on the road to recovery! I love your wedding gift idea! That was so kind an generous of you and DH! 

Hibiscus - you've clearly got a generous heart as well - how lovely that you did those rescues :) Aren't we (and cute little furry animals!) lucky to have nice people in the world like you and Britt! :flower: 

Well, it's 11:45pm here, and I'm still in the office - long day! I think I'm going to finish up and head home. Have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## Joli

woops - sorry, I didn't mean to send the message twice!!


----------



## 2016

Nicole...Thanks for the stats :hugs: If you want to keep temping I would use your normal thermometer. You should also be able to put in your own ov day...when on chart view, go to "More Tools" then "ovulation detector tuning/override" then just put a day in for ov (I would personally say CD19)...don't worry about the coverline.


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hi Nicole - Of course we're happy for you to stay with us! I'm sure you're going to have more positive news. Looking forward to your update after your visit to the docs! Docs in Hong Kong are really good, high quality of care, and as you may have noticed, you can always get an appointment to see anyone pretty quickly! There is public healthcare, but most expats don't go to them, because their English isn't that great. The majority go private, and most companies will provide employees with private healthcare. I get all my consultations, bloodwork, tests, scans covered by insurance, but I'll have to pay for anything considered to be 'fertility treatment' myself (including the inject meds and the IUI). I'm hoping we won't have to go to IVF, cause yikes that's expensive! :wacko: I'm hoping for a follicle growth spurt - we've postponed our holiday by 2 days, if that's not enough, we'll need to pay a penalty fee to change dates again, but I don't want to miss out on the IUI! On a good note, either I'm feeling things that aren't there, but 30 mins after my higher dose shot and again this afternoon, I thought I felt a heaviness in my right ovary, so I'm hoping that's the follies wakin up!! :sleep: Next scan on Monday...
> 
> Britt, I hope you're on the road to recovery! I love your wedding gift idea! That was so kind an generous of you and DH!
> 
> Hibiscus - you've clearly got a generoud heart as well - how lovely that you did those rescues :) Aren't we (and cute little furry animals!) lucky to have nice people in the world like you and Britt! :flower:
> 
> Well, it's 11:45pm here, and I'm still in the office - long day! I think I'm going to finish up and head home. Have a great day ladies! :flower:

yikes, thats a long day!! rest up hon so your follies can grow! :happydance:
take care of yourself, i am thinking CD12 and 13 will be good for us!!


----------



## Joli

That's some good advice Britt! :) G'night! x


----------



## 2016

Just looking at those hpt stats on FF...there is still plenty to hope for! I wonder though is it worth me testing tomorrow or will I just be peeing money down the drain (so to speak) :rofl:

What do you think? Tomorrow and Saturday or just wait until Saturday?


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Just looking at those hpt stats on FF...there is still plenty to hope for! I wonder though is it worth me testing tomorrow or will I just be peeing money down the drain (so to speak) :rofl:
> 
> What do you think? Tomorrow and Saturday or just wait until Saturday?

It would be REALLY hard for me not to test tomorrow, if I were you. It might be better for your sanity to wait until Saturday, though. Do you have any cheapies, or are they all expensive tests? That might be a deciding factor...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

If it were me I'd have to do it daily with fmu! But then I'm as impatient as they come! Lol

Good luck! Xox




2016 said:


> Just looking at those hpt stats on FF...there is still plenty to hope for! I wonder though is it worth me testing tomorrow or will I just be peeing money down the drain (so to speak) :rofl:
> 
> What do you think? Tomorrow and Saturday or just wait until Saturday?


----------



## 2016

hibiscus07 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Just looking at those hpt stats on FF...there is still plenty to hope for! I wonder though is it worth me testing tomorrow or will I just be peeing money down the drain (so to speak) :rofl:
> 
> What do you think? Tomorrow and Saturday or just wait until Saturday?
> 
> It would be REALLY hard for me not to test tomorrow, if I were you. It might be better for your sanity to wait until Saturday, though. Do you have any cheapies, or are they all expensive tests? That might be a deciding factor...Click to expand...

I used a superdrug test this morning and still have 3 left, They are about £2 each so mid-priced I would say. Don't trust the cheapies!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm officially pregnant! My beta from yesterday came back at 25!


----------



## Devi#1

iwanta8a8ay. Huge contests Hun. Hope to see you in the other thread soon. 

2016. Dont be disappointed. You are way too early. Test Saturday. 

Joli. Wake up follies

Britt.tell infection to Go away 

Nicole. Any news?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Congrats mommymichele 

Xx


----------



## 2016

Happy positive beta day Michele! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Thanks ladies, I'm praying the rest of you can join us very very soon!


----------



## 2016

Girls I just took my evening temp which I have been doing during the TWW to get extra warning of :af:. Did this for a whole cycle once and it was pretty consistent.
Anyway, I was stunned yesterday and day before to get 99.9F (highest ever in prev cycles was 99.4)...Imagine my surprise tonight when it was 100.17!!!!!! My BBT even yelped out a different alarm noise :rofl:
Weird thing is I don't feel hot and I was expecting a drop :dance:
Now where's my :bfp:???? :hissy:


----------



## nicole3108

michele: That's very exciting about your beta! Good to make if offical! congrats again! :)

2016: Test tomorrow!!! (unless you feel you'd get too upset if it's still neg) I think after not getting to POAS for so long you should just go for it! Have you ever tried using SMU? I know most people get better lines with FMU but I still get crappy lines with it and you always have good luck with it for opks with smu. There is so much hope for this cycle!! 

Devi: I'll have my next beta result in about 5 hours. I'm leaving in 2 but they make you wait for quite a while.


----------



## Jaxvipe

UGH well i am CD19!!!!!! and NO O YET! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... 

CONGRATS TO ALL THE LADIES WHO GOT THEIR :bfp:!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 2016

nicole...you know I am very tempted to use SMU, we will see how my bladder feels in the morning :rofl:

Jax...grrr your cycle is not playing the game! Wake up ovaries it's JAx's turn to play!!!


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies,
Michelle I am so happy for you, you totally deserve it after 31 cycles!!

2016- I think if you have a kind of cheapie test, than i would tomorrow :) tee hee, but i'm a bad influence. remember implantation happens from 5-12dpo so it may not have even implanted yet or just!

Jax- ahhh, i hope you get your O soon!!

Girls, I am very ill, just wanted to give you an update. Not sure whats goign on with me, had what I thought was a lady infection yesterday given Fluconazole (which is contraindicated when TTC...thanks doc) and it has sort of cleared up but i have so much going on. Cant explain it well probably, but still quite a bit of cm, increased urination (thought maybe a uti as well, but no pain while urinating). I am hot and cold, my temp went from 36.1 when I was cold to 37 which is what is now in about 10 minutes. I am feeling so off, dont know whats wrong, may go back to the clinic as i am out of the country as of Sunday 

hugs,


----------



## Joli

Britt - I really hope you feel better soon! :flower: Make sure you wrap up real warm and take your vitamins / fruit to boost your immune system. We can't have you getting ill now!! Not when O is just around the corner!! Given that you're going away, I think it's a good idea for you to pop into the clinic to see if there's anything that can help, or at least reduce the temperature if you start to get a fever. 

2016 - awesome, awesome temps! I think you should test again today as well (though that may be me being totally selfish, and totally impatient! - I'm feeling withdrawal from not POAS, and living vicariously through you! haha) :rofl:

Jax - I hope you get your O soon! I didn't O until CD23 last month! What day do you usually O? 

Nicole - any update on the beta results? I'm keeping my fx'd for you!!


----------



## nicole3108

Hey, well they're still rising normally he says. My hcg level was 100 tonight. 60 on Tuesday. He said to come back Monday or Wednesday to repeat it or go to my dr. I'm going to try to get into my ob-gyn, I didn't call yet because I wanted to get this set done at the hospital and thought she might want me to do it at the clinic. Otherwise I can try to get into the ob I saw for the follow-up with my last ectopic. I really wish my family dr wasn't on holidays, I saw him last time up until I got the methotrexate and he was very hopeful and understanding. He sent me to the hospital for a second ultrasound the day that the ultrasound at the clinic found the ectopic just to make sure there was nothing in my uterus since they had just doubled and the newest results weren't in yet and to reconfirm the ectopic. I find my ob cold, she's a good dr just not very hopeful. That was long...I get chatty when I'm nervous but I think I will stop now and try to go to sleep. Good night everyone! 

Britt: I'm sorry you're not feeling right, I hope you feel better in the morning. :hugs: I was wondering if you had taken a test since your period, just to make sure since it was strange. I hope you're not getting sick!

jax: that sucks that you're having such a long wait to ov! Hope it comes quickly for you!


----------



## Joli

Nicole - that's fantastic that your hcg is up! That is a really good sign. Try not to take the things your ob says to heart, some doctors are just always negative, to prepare us for the worst, but I think mental attitude can often affect the way our bodies react and cope...so you need to stay positive and keep imagining your little bean getting all snuggled and comfy inside. :) Are you feeling any different this month from the month that you had your ectopic? I am quietly optimistic for you Nicole... with some positive thinking and a little bit of luck! :)


----------



## 2016

nicole....so thrilled the betas are going up and up.

I am wondering if I should go see my doc about a possible UTI. I keep feeling desperate to pee (ok I have been drinking loads cos I am thirsty). Can't seem to hold it for more than 1 hour...which makes it difficult for poas! :rofl:
It doesn't burn, isn't cloudy/bloody and I have no abdo pain or itching :shrug:
Gonna drink some cranberry juice and see if that helps!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have you tested again this morning 2016???!!! Your chart looks great! Maybe the increased need to pee is hormones and a sign of pregnancy! I really hope so hun..... Get testing!!!!!!! ;)


----------



## 2016

Went to nurse for bladder infection and she tested for pregnancy too. No infection but no pregnancy either...early days still I suppose but I'm losing faith...:(


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016 said:


> Went to nurse for bladder infection and she tested for pregnancy too. No infection but no pregnancy either...early days still I suppose but I'm losing faith...:(



Don't lose faith hun. You could be like me and have a late implanter! :)


----------



## 2016

Also did another superdrug test (supposedly 10miu) and just got an evap. Didn't get an evap yesterday tho? Look at me...trying to find hope in an evap :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016 said:


> Also did another superdrug test (supposedly 10miu) and just got an evap. Didn't get an evap yesterday tho? Look at me...trying to find hope in an evap :rofl:


What makes you so sure it's an evap??!! Post the test and let us have a look please??!!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Did you get an evap within the time limit? how long after? I agree with tinkerbell, frequent urination because of pregnancy maybe! especially since you don't have a UTI. I think you can get it that early because of increased blood flow if I remember what to expect correctly. Are you sure it was an evap?

Joli: thank you so much! Things are a bit different this time, with both ectopics I had quite a bit of bleeding and painful cramping by this point and had no pregnancy symptoms but my hcg levels were higher so I don't know if that counts as a sign? This time I have a lot of CM, haven't had so much since I was pregnant with DS. I never thought CM would make me giddy. I really do need to stop being upset with my gyno but I was happy not to have to see her with the last one, much easier waiting. How's everything going for you? any news? I hope everything is going well at work today. :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

tink: we're thinking alike today! although I seem to just be copying what you say, didn't mean to the last time though. How are you doing?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey don't worry Nicole! I think we are both just thinking same thing..... Am totally hopeful for 2016 this cycle.... just have a feeling!

As for me I'm fine thanks.... Just anxiously awaiting blood test results for slapped cheek disease! I'm feeling sooooo tired all the time now! How are you? I see your beta levels seem to be acting normally now. Fx'd for you hun and your next lot of results. :)


----------



## 2016

Ok you two, here are my BFNs...I am pretty sure its an evap because it has no colour/looks grey and intended and came up WAY after the time limit. The weird thing is that yesterdays test (from the same box) didn't do that. I even fished it out the bin to check :blush:

Top one yesterday, bottom one today.
First pic is unedited, the last 3 are me tweaking the hell out of them! :rofl: I have put stars so you can see where the line should be (but isn't).

Oh and I stupidly damaged todays test trying to break apart the casing :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P1070820.JPG
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 6









10dpo_invert.bmp.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









P1070819.JPG
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 4









10dpo_bw.bmp.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> Hey, well they're still rising normally he says. My hcg level was 100 tonight. 60 on Tuesday. He said to come back Monday or Wednesday to repeat it or go to my dr.


Yay, Nicole!! It doesn't sound like ectopic to me (based on my limited knowledge, anyway). You probably just got your initial timing wrong. 
The 2nd time I got pregnant, I thought I O'ed on CD 17 and was pregnant. Even went to the Dr for a blood test on CD32, which came back negative. Turns out I didn't even O until CD 31!! And still ended up getting pregnant! So things could just be way off.
The most important thing is the rate of rise, regardless of the initial hCG level. It sounds like it is rising exactly as it should--woohoo!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Ok you two, here are my BFNs...I am pretty sure its an evap because it has no colour/looks grey and intended and came up WAY after the time limit. The weird thing is that yesterdays test (from the same box) didn't do that. I even fished it out the bin to check :blush:
> 
> Top one yesterday, bottom one today.
> First pic is unedited, the last 3 are me tweaking the hell out of them! :rofl: I have put stars so you can see where the line should be (but isn't).
> 
> Oh and I stupidly damaged todays test trying to break apart the casing :dohh:

Ooh, I see a little something...
Keep in mind that it's still really early. Most people (I mean most "normal" people, not like us :D) don't even test until like 15-20 dpo. There's plenty of hope left.
AND, even if you're not pregnant, there's always next month. I keep reminding myself of that. There are more eggs waiting to be fertilized--yay!


----------



## hibiscus07

No news here. So annoyed.
I hope I don't have another anovulatory cycle, which is what happened to me in October-November. I had Highs on CBFM for 20 days.
My stick looks like a Low today, but the estrogen line does look a little lighter than yesterday (which indicates a rise--it's the opposite of the LH line).
DH and I have a romantic night out of town tomorrow with another couple, so was REALLY hoping for a peak today or tomorrow. Oh well :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies :flower:

Well i am on CD20 and no confirmed O yet.. i could've O'd yesterday but had a negative OPK... IDK what the hell my body is doing :cry:


----------



## Britt11

well good morning lovely ladies, yes, I slept in from a really lousy sleep last night, total insomnia.

2016- wow lots of stuff going on. Increased urination without an infection, hello pregnancy sign! :happydance: My friend said when she was pregs exact thing, overwhelming urge to pee, but sometimes not that much.
I looked at your tests but i am not familar with that brand (we dont have it here) so I am not sure where to look for the line, sorry. I did look at your temps, they are the best/highest yet and you should have had AF by now right?? 10dpo is still very early, wait til 12dpo, i think something has to be going on!!

Nicole- I was smiling reading your posts, I just had a good feeling to be honest. i think you are going to have a happy and healthy 9 months, however still stick around on this thread for a bit, we dont want to loose you just yet :) The numbers are classicly doubling and not going down, you are brewing a nice little bean. Late implanters happen all the time, thats why 2016's 10dpo may still be early.

as for me, thanks for asking Nicole about if I have tested since my "period" i was wondering that too but no one had suggested it, so didnt want to look crazy :) I have felt strange since then and have actually taken a few preg tests and negative. That being said, i bought a 2 pk CB last night, took one last night and got a faint positive but now I realize its an evap. This morning i did the second one and no line was there (didnt have as much urine, but still). I mean it would be ridiculous, i would be like 23/24dpo today, something would have shown long time ago. Oh something undeniable and unusual, my boobs have been so big since last cycle and the are very dark and the aerola is larger, I think I have some sort of hormonal imbalance happening, hopefully the doc can sort me out.

as well, no +ve opk this cycle yet and look at my temp this morning,lol....can anyone tell me where the autoadjuster is on FF? i took the temp over an hour later than ususal and a very restless sleep.

sorry for the rambling

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ahh Hibiscus, I really hope you O soon, who knows maybe you might have but the tests arent registering?....

Jax- I hope you get your big O too!!

Joli- of course I am keeping everything crossed that you get the timing down right and that you and DH can enjoy a much needed getaway!!


----------



## 2016

Britt..if you look on the 2nd and 5th pic I have put little starts top and bottom where the line should be.
To adjust your temp you should go to the side panel - "Data", then select "Temperature Corrector" That is quite a difference for an hour change in temping...maybe you ovulated :shrug:


----------



## 2016

Nicole...your temps are climbing again :yipee: which thermometer are you using? And I see no more spotting AND the betas are doubling normally! Fantastic!


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt..if you look on the 2nd and 5th pic I have put little starts top and bottom where the line should be.
> To adjust your temp you should go to the side panel - "Data", then select "Temperature Corrector" That is quite a difference for an hour change in temping...maybe you ovulated :shrug:

okay, i thought thats where I thought it was. Yes, definitely something there.....but I think like you said it needs to be repeated as its faint and I dont see any colour.....oh hoping this is the start of something for you
thanks for the FF info
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> ahh Hibiscus, I really hope you O soon, who knows maybe you might have but the tests arent registering?....

Thanks! I thought I did last weekend, when I got a peak on CBFM and a + OPK, but I never had a temp rise, never had EWCM, so I think it was just a wave of LH/estrogen, but no successful ovulation.

I just went to the bathroom and I think I had a tiny bit of EWCM. Hoping this is a good sign...


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ahh Hibiscus, I really hope you O soon, who knows maybe you might have but the tests arent registering?....
> 
> Thanks! I thought I did last weekend, when I got a peak on CBFM and a + OPK, but I never had a temp rise, never had EWCM, so I think it was just a wave of LH/estrogen, but no successful ovulation.
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and I think I had a tiny bit of EWCM. Hoping this is a good sign...Click to expand...

yeah!!!! well your only cd15 right? thats textbook around when you should be gearing up for O!!
i'm starting to loose faith in those opk's, i mean i havent gotten a positive yet this cycle, (i usually do every cycle) and look at my temps...lol
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ahh Hibiscus, I really hope you O soon, who knows maybe you might have but the tests arent registering?....
> 
> Thanks! I thought I did last weekend, when I got a peak on CBFM and a + OPK, but I never had a temp rise, never had EWCM, so I think it was just a wave of LH/estrogen, but no successful ovulation.
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and I think I had a tiny bit of EWCM. Hoping this is a good sign...Click to expand...
> 
> yeah!!!! well your only cd15 right? thats textbook around when you should be gearing up for O!!
> i'm starting to loose faith in those opk's, i mean i havent gotten a positive yet this cycle, (i usually do every cycle) and look at my temps...lol
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, whoa, what is with your temp today?? Did you find a temp corrector? I think the standard increase is like 0.2F per hour. Maybe you already O'ed, too. Or you're sick? You feeling OK? I had a 1 day rise last weekend, which I discarded. I also had a scratchy throat, so it could have been from that. 

I don't think I trust OPKs too much, honestly. Usually, there's no LH showing up at the beginning of the cycle, but they're so sensitive for me that they look positive pretty much anytime during the middle two weeks of my cycle. CBFM _usually_ seems more accurate. If it gets a false peak, though, it's f**ked for the rest of the cycle. Bleh


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ahh Hibiscus, I really hope you O soon, who knows maybe you might have but the tests arent registering?....
> 
> Thanks! I thought I did last weekend, when I got a peak on CBFM and a + OPK, but I never had a temp rise, never had EWCM, so I think it was just a wave of LH/estrogen, but no successful ovulation.
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and I think I had a tiny bit of EWCM. Hoping this is a good sign...Click to expand...
> 
> yeah!!!! well your only cd15 right? thats textbook around when you should be gearing up for O!!
> i'm starting to loose faith in those opk's, i mean i havent gotten a positive yet this cycle, (i usually do every cycle) and look at my temps...lol
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, whoa, what is with your temp today?? Did you find a temp corrector? I think the standard increase is like 0.2F per hour. Maybe you already O'ed, too. Or you're sick? You feeling OK? I had a 1 day rise last weekend, which I discarded. I also had a scratchy throat, so it could have been from that.
> 
> I don't think I trust OPKs too much, honestly. Usually, there's no LH showing up at the beginning of the cycle, but they're so sensitive for me that they look positive pretty much anytime during the middle two weeks of my cycle. CBFM _usually_ seems more accurate. If it gets a false peak, though, it's f**ked for the rest of the cycle. BlehClick to expand...

I know lol!!!! That is temperature adjusted for the time... :)
yeah, we'll see what it is tomorrow if a lot lower, I'll chuck it. and yes i am likely sick, had a bad lady infection and feeling off, very warm today. got to get ready for my trip, woo hoo leave on Sunday morning!

really they show almost positive the entire 2 weeks...that is so interesting. i didnt even have a hint of a positive opk yesterday....aggh so wierd


----------



## Britt11

I just wanted to thank you lovely ladies for suggesting to me to temp this cycle, 2016 and Joli, you both told me the benefits and were very encouraging and helped with my charting.
anyway, i have some news, took an opk just now (normally i wait until after 2pm) and its blaringly positive!!! So with my huge temp increase this morning, its obvious that i already ovulated, likely last night right? So this is telling me that by the time my opk's are registering its too late, something that was mentioned in my fertility book as a possibility, i would have never known this though unless I temped.
Now DH and I bd'd last night but i wasnt in the mood and got up right away to use the bathroom afterwards as i didnt want to start another infection....ooopps, and of course we havent in the last couple of days because of my lady issues...aggh, oh well, you never know right!! :)
:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016...... I can see faint lines on both tests but difficult to tell if they are evaps or not. I'd say test again in the morning and fx'd for ya hun. Good luck I really hope this is your month xox


----------



## 2016

Girls...I wondered what happened to EllaMom2B when I updated the front page this morning and she was on 19dpo :rofl: and discovered the wonderful news that she got her bfp. Not wanting to steal her thunder but I guess she isn't coming on here anymore.

My temp is officially TRIPHASIC today! :yipee: Going to crack open the sacred FRER in a minute. Wish me luck!


----------



## 2016

First response - negative. Depressing. Something should have shown up by now :cry:
Going back to bed.


----------



## Devi#1

2016 u should have saved the frer for fmu.


----------



## Devi#1

2016 great chart by the way. I see you have creamy cm for past few days. Good sign love. Bucket loads of :dust: to you.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... Are you sure it's negative? Also FRER aren't as sensitive as the superdrug tests. FRER are 25miu. Do you have another superdrug test to test with?


----------



## 2016

Devi...it was FMU, 6 hours held :(

Tink...but I thought FRER were better? I have 2 more superdrug and will use one tomorrow. Did 3 tests yesterday it just gets silly and expensive!

DH was so cute, never thought I would see him fish a test out the bin and look so intently for a line :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I'm still hopeful for you 2016! Some women get on well with FRER and others don't. But the superdrug tests are 10miu which is more sensitive than the FRER at 25miu. I was about 16dpo when I first got a hint of a line so there's still plenty of time for you hun. Nice to hear DH is being so supportive..... Mine was neve into even looking at the tests even when they were BFP! Lol For him, it's not real til the babe is here!! Good luck I'm off to ride my mare and freeze my t1ts off! Lol ;)


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Normally I would agree that FRERs are better but I had barely had a line on my FR, DH said it was negative and he normally sees really faint lines. It was so faint, almost colourless and I got a line on the dollar test (that you could see) with the same urine and a positive digi using afternoon wee. Also I was reading FF again, triphasic charts are seen 179% more frequently on pregnancy charts so you definately still have an amazing chance!https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html


----------



## MommyMichele

You don't have to hold FMU and actually you shouldn't! You've already held FMU overnight. I've always used SMU, works better for me.


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so optimistic, I am starting to get more hopeful, I had a pretty good day yesterday and didn't google anything! :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

britt: That's so exciting, yay!! You're in the tww! I haven't checked your chart but I think you're 2 hours behind me and it's 7 here so you probably haven't temped yet. I wanted to ask you before if you took one but I have a real problem with being a POAS pusher. Hope your tww flies by! When are you leaving again?

hibiscus: Thank you! I was wondering if you were temping when you thought you ov'd on cd 17, that makes me feel much better anyway but was just curious. EWCM! yay! Sounds like you're pretty close. What day do you normally O?

Joli: I meant IUI I think I put ISI for some reason...I'm having a bad spelling week. Anything new? Hope you're doing well!


----------



## nicole3108

Hey michele! How are you doing?


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!

Hi Nicole! I'm actually not bad this morning. Slept very well I think, we'll see how the day goes, already STARVING!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> First response - negative. Depressing. Something should have shown up by now :cry:
> Going back to bed.

I'm sorry :(
It's still early, though, and your chart looks great! Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so optimistic, I am starting to get more hopeful, I had a pretty good day yesterday and didn't google anything! :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> hibiscus: Thank you! I was wondering if you were temping when you thought you ov'd on cd 17, that makes me feel much better anyway but was just curious. EWCM! yay! Sounds like you're pretty close. What day do you normally O?

I actually wasn't temping at that time. I didn't start that until November. That would have given me a clue that I didn't ovulate!
I would say O generally falls between CD 16 and 20. I'm CD 16 today and my CBFM looks somewhere between a High and a Peak. So I should be close!
I also have a VERY positive-looking OPK today, but I don't quite trust those.
We BDed last night and hope to tonight, as well! Woot


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so optimistic, I am starting to get more hopeful, I had a pretty good day yesterday and didn't google anything! :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> hibiscus: Thank you! I was wondering if you were temping when you thought you ov'd on cd 17, that makes me feel much better anyway but was just curious. EWCM! yay! Sounds like you're pretty close. What day do you normally O?
> 
> I actually wasn't temping at that time. I didn't start that until November. That would have given me a clue that I didn't ovulate!
> I would say O generally falls between 16 and 20 dpo. I'm 16 dpo today and my CBFM looks somewhere between a High and a Peak. So I should be close!
> I also have a VERY positive-looking OPK today, but I don't quite trust those.
> We BDed last night and hope to tonight, as well! WootClick to expand...

Your 16 DPO? *D*ays _*P*ast_ *O*vulation? Excuse my silly preggo brain but are you sure you don't mean CD? Cycle Day?

I'm confused.


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so optimistic, I am starting to get more hopeful, I had a pretty good day yesterday and didn't google anything! :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> hibiscus: Thank you! I was wondering if you were temping when you thought you ov'd on cd 17, that makes me feel much better anyway but was just curious. EWCM! yay! Sounds like you're pretty close. What day do you normally O?
> 
> I actually wasn't temping at that time. I didn't start that until November. That would have given me a clue that I didn't ovulate!
> I would say O generally falls between 16 and 20 dpo. I'm 16 dpo today and my CBFM looks somewhere between a High and a Peak. So I should be close!
> I also have a VERY positive-looking OPK today, but I don't quite trust those.
> We BDed last night and hope to tonight, as well! WootClick to expand...
> 
> Your 16 DPO? *D*ays _*P*ast_ *O*vulation? Excuse my silly preggo brain but are you sure you don't mean CD? Cycle Day?
> 
> I'm confused.Click to expand...

Ack! Sorry, yes I mean CD 16. Getting my acronyms mixed up haha


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so optimistic, I am starting to get more hopeful, I had a pretty good day yesterday and didn't google anything! :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> hibiscus: Thank you! I was wondering if you were temping when you thought you ov'd on cd 17, that makes me feel much better anyway but was just curious. EWCM! yay! Sounds like you're pretty close. What day do you normally O?
> 
> I actually wasn't temping at that time. I didn't start that until November. That would have given me a clue that I didn't ovulate!
> I would say O generally falls between 16 and 20 dpo. I'm 16 dpo today and my CBFM looks somewhere between a High and a Peak. So I should be close!
> I also have a VERY positive-looking OPK today, but I don't quite trust those.
> We BDed last night and hope to tonight, as well! WootClick to expand...
> 
> Your 16 DPO? *D*ays _*P*ast_ *O*vulation? Excuse my silly preggo brain but are you sure you don't mean CD? Cycle Day?
> 
> I'm confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Ack! Sorry, yes I mean CD 16. Getting my acronyms mixed up hahaClick to expand...

lol it's ok hun, it gets much worse when you're pregnant!


----------



## 2016

Michele...Loving the pic of the test that says "pregnant" :thumbup: When I was talking about FMU 6 hours held earlier, I mean't that it was held 6 hours while I slept not after I woke up :haha:. I couldn't possibly hold it that long!

hibiscus...I see a peak and a +ve OPK :dance:

nicole...So you're persevering with the temping? I see they are climbin again. Can't wait for your next betas :hugs:

Britt...Your temp has dipped but I think that maybe what's called a fallback rise and you have in fact ov'd. It can take FF 3-5 days to confirm it. I would always keep up with the BD until you are sure.

Still no :af: :happydance: Things are a bit wetter down there (tmi) but I think that normally happens a day or two before my period. Please no!

Went into town and have discovered I have developed a SERIOUS poas problem! :blush:
Bought 2x CB dye tests, 2x FRER (on BOGOF), 4x Superdrug (on BOGOF) and a random Predictor one I found in Wilkos! What was I thinking?? I have had to now hide the various tests around the house so DH doesn't find them! And they say woman have a problem with shoes! :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Michele...Loving the pic of the test that says "pregnant" :thumbup: When I was talking about FMU 6 hours held earlier, I mean't that it was held 6 hours while I slept not after I woke up :haha:. I couldn't possibly hold it that long!

I told you about preggo brain!

I never thought I would ever get a digi to say Pregnant!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Still no :af: :happydance: Things are a bit wetter down there (tmi) but I think that normally happens a day or two before my period. Please no!
> 
> Went into town and have discovered I have developed a SERIOUS poas problem! :blush:
> Bought 2x CB dye tests, 2x FRER (on BOGOF), 4x Superdrug (on BOGOF) and a random Predictor one I found in Wilkos! What was I thinking?? I have had to now hide the various tests around the house so DH doesn't find them! And they say woman have a problem with shoes! :rofl:

Haha. POASers unite!! (Would that be pee-on-a-stickers or pee-ers-on-sticks?? )
I have the same problem. Completely out of control. I just went on Amazon yesterday and bought 40 OPKs, 50 HPT sticks (hey--they were 25 cents each! how could i resist??), and 2 boxes of CBFM sticks! My friend told me to get a grip. I should probably listen haha

Considering you had such a short LP last month, regardless of the outcome of your HPT this month, you can celebrate having a normal LP! That is excellent news in itself--yay!


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies,
nice to hear the updates.
2016- you have had a great cycle and with those temps I cant honestly see the witch showing her ugly face. FX'd for you and LOVE all the tests!!

HIbiscus-I see you got a +ve opk today maybe you will see a temp rise tomorrow, woo hoo yeah to CD16!!

Nicole- glad you are feeling a better about your pregnancy, your doing well, numbers are great, now enjoy the 9 months!! :)
I know Joli is out of town and good to hear from you Michelle, love the PREGNANT pg test!! 

As for me- crazy, another +ve opk but I think DH and I missed the "peak" time....oh well. Anyway, I put too much pressure on him yesterday so things didnt happen if you know what i mean, so we just now BD, so likely too late (i think my cervix is closed) but oh well. Maybe we got it the time before, although i went to the washroom on that one! :)

Well, i probably log on once more today, but off to the Caribbean at the crack of dawn tomorrow for a week!
its a work trip and I will have my lap top, so i will log on from time to time.

Positive vibes to 2016 for a BFP today or tomorrow!!
remember hon, its still so early. Its hard because you see women on this forum testing early but a lot of women have to wait unti after a missed period.

xx


----------



## 2016

Britt...but I HAVE missed my period!!!! :hissy: I want it NOW!!! Not convinced I am going to get it this cycle tho but thanks so much for the support :hugs:

Have a fantabulous time on holiday! :flower:


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh....really?? high temps and missed AF??!! hon you've got to be pregs.
it may take longer, to show....16dpo or more
fx'd and baby dust!!


----------



## Britt11

okay you have a triphasic chart, your temps are high, your late for AF but your only 11dpo, give it another couple of days hon, everything looks great!!
one odd thing, i noticed you had 6 days of +opk's.....do you normally get that?
cheers


----------



## 2016

Yeah, longest ever luteal was spotting at 10dpo, af arrived at 5pm. That was 2 cycles ago. You should be able to see my old charts. Good spot about the opks. In a cycle I normally get faints then medium, dark, positive number 1, positive number 2 (ov day) then back to faint the next morning. This cycle I got 6 days of positive (test line darker than control) then 3 days where the two lines were equal (I recorded these as dark), then medium, then I ran out of tests. Odd hey? :Shrug:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Yeah, longest ever luteal was spotting at 10dpo, af arrived at 5pm. That was 2 cycles ago. You should be able to see my old charts. Good spot about the opks. In a cycle I normally get faints then medium, dark, positive number 1, positive number 2 (ov day) then back to faint the next morning. This cycle I got 6 days of positive (test line darker than control) then 3 days where the two lines were equal (I recorded these as dark), then medium, then I ran out of tests. Odd hey? :Shrug:

hmmm, that is odd about the OPK's and the number of positive's, wonder what causes that? I got a positive yesterday at 1000am (equal colour lines) then did it later in the evening and got a darker test line than control, then this morning still positive (equal colour lines) and by the afternoon it had gone negative. I am really afraid DH missed the boat this cycle, oh well learn for next time. 
so how are you feeling is the biggest question? do you have any spotting at all? do you have preg symptoms? try again tomorrow at 12dpo, a lot of women on this forum seem to have luck on that date
fx'd for your :bfp:
hugs,
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

*Good news* - despite being quite sure it would drop, my temperature is still high. :thumbup:
*Bad news* - the test, the very sensitive test, is negative :cry:


----------



## 2016

Britt...I don't think you missed the boat! You got 1, maybe 2 goes in the "fertile window" and all you can do now is hope :hugs:
Look at me, I hit every day around the fertile window almost every cycle and still nothing!
I am impressed that you can get OPKs to be positive at various times of day. I only ever get a positive between 9am&10am with SMU. If I test later in the day or in the evening, even if I am in the "middle" of my surge I get no line whatsoever!

How am I feeling? Confused!
Thought I had all the symptoms to start with but then they vanished! I think my bbs are bigger one minute and then not the other. Scratchy throat/stuffy nose comes and goes....but that could be because my temp is higher than I am used to. My temps are still triphasic which, as Nicole pointed out is 170% more likely in pregnant charts. :shrug:
No spotting at all just mostly creamy CM, a bit of EWCM yesterday evening which I thought meant AF was coming.
I don't *feel* pregnant, but I don't *feel* out! iykwim

If :af: does come don't you girls let me complain (for long) with such a wonderful increase to my LP, from 3 to now 12 if I make it through today, I have everything to be grateful for!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016... What's going on?! You are 12 dpo right? There's still a good chance and it could be another couple of days before even sensitive hpt will pick any hcg up. Implantation for many doesn't happen til about 12 dpo and then it would take 2 or 3 days before even the most sensitive test would show the fainest line. Watch out for pink or brown implantation spotting (although not everyone gets this) and cramping.


----------



## 2016

Thanks Tink. Yup...definitely 12dpo. I have had the cramping on and off (a fair bit with low back twinges on the right side yesterday) but no spotting.


----------



## LittleAurora

2016...try not to stress...I dont know about the temping thing but good luck!! my fingers are crossed!!!

how is every one else? I have been so ill! vomiting yesterday and developed a lovely coldsore on my lip! :(

Altho tomorrow is my booking in appointment tomorrow! then my scan on the 10th!!


----------



## Joli

Hi everyone! Sorry for the quiet last 48 hours from me, I have been in Taiwan for my Gran's birthday over the weekend, am now back and have enjoyed catching up with all your news!

Britt, I agree with 2016, you have more than 1 chance to catch your eggy - it's good for up to 24 hours after O - lots of PMA and relaxation during your holiday, I'm sure that will help things along :) 

2016 - don't be disheartened yet - you have an amazing chart! Seriously fantastic!! I love all the POAS - I have a total addiction too! haha

Hibiscus - yeah for the +opk!! I hope you get that eggy and then into the 2ww!!!

Jax - your temps are looking good, you had a big temp rise, maybe you have O? 

Nicole, your temps are looking great, I'm sooooooo happy that they're going up. Maybe the whole time your thermometer was just all wrong!

Michele, I love the pregnancy test - it makes me feel all warm and giddy inside - I can't wait to have one for myself! :)

As for me, I'm having another scan tomorrow. I ran out of inject meds today, I didn't realise there wasn't enough in the pen, so I only had 1/3 of my dose today, which is annoying! Might set me back one more day...but I'll find out more tomorrow after I see FS. 

I hope you all have a great Sunday! :)


----------



## Joli

Aurora - sorry to hear that you're feeling so ill, you poor thing! But that's really exciting about your scan! - make sure you post a pic for us x


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...oddly enough I don't feel stressed at all! Don't feel pregnant, don't feel out just feel happy. Not normal for me!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Hey Jo, I don't have any pregnancy symptoms hun, not one, EXCEPT tons of creamy CM.


----------



## 2016

Thanks Michele...I have got loads of creamy CM which keeps making me think :af: is here :rofl:.


----------



## Tiger4me

Hellloooo gals, I'm only up to page 75 and there's 100 here!!! Sheesh you have been busy. 

Firstly woo hoo on your bfp MommyMichele!!!!! my 'good feeling' was right. Congrats lovely, I wish you a wonderful and well 9 months :yellow:

And I think there's another - is it Nicole? Last I read her tests may have been wrong but she had a graduation image?

Oopsies, sorry for my wrong '6dpo' it was 'CD6' but now I'm almost there lol... 6DPO tomorrow AND i've been busy with fertility friend like Britt - I think we're the same day? My chart link should show below. My temps have been all over the place pre-O, due to hot weather and interrupted sleep from my meowing cat at my window??? Also I was so annoyed, I O'd early (CD10!) and only managed one friggin BD early on the O day by chance - it was Australia Day here on Jan 26. And, if I get that far, I test on February 14, best Valentine's present.

Hi Joli, yes we are in a similar timezone  Your hubby is gorgeous - loved the smiley face on your belly. Have the needles been going well?

2016, sorry hon, yes you were right, I got the CD and DPOs mixed up - so many acronyms lol. Loved your 'so there FS' haha. 12DPO and creamy cm - that's a preggo sign isn't it?

Hey, funny 'coincidence' last night went to dinner with OH folks and gran for her birthday at 'Praygo' well it was spelt 'Prego' haha.

Hi Britt, hope your referral goes well - sorry if you've updated, still catching up on posts.

Hibiscus, hope you caught that eggy :happydance:

Hi Jaxvipe, welcome back.

TaeBoMama thanks for the welcome. I will be a bit more frequent now on. Have caught up on all housework and now it's getting cooler (for a little while anyway).

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone TTC.

Hi Aurora, hope your morning sickness gets better.

:kiss:


----------



## Joli

Welcome back Tiger4me! Don't worry about BD only once on O day - once is all you need! plus you get to get on the 2ww sooner rather than later...I'm not sure what's worse, waiting to O or the 2ww. I think for me, waiting to O is worse, cause it seem to take so freakin' long!! Am off to bed now ladies - I look forward to catching up with your updates in the morn :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Well, we BDed Friday night and again this AM. My temp rose today, but not sure if it's cuz I had a scratchy throat or if I actually O'ed.
I had watery CM yesterday and a TON of EWCM this AM. I don't remember ever having EWCM the day _after_ O day, so maybe today is O day? Any of you ever have EWCM the day after O?
Still confused, but I do feel good about having good BD timing, at least. I hope this isn't another "fake" LH surge. Sick of this cycle already and it's only CD17!

2016--it's still early. Your chart looks great! Even if you have hCG level of 50-100 in your blood, there's nothing saying it will make it to urine at that level. Don't lose hope yet :hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

Sorry for disappearing, and thanks to 2016 for tracking me down!!! I've been keeping up with you all -- just not posting much. It's true: got my :bfp:! In a month with NO -- I mean NO symptoms. And two BFNs before the BFP at 10 dpo. I've taken 10 more tests since then (seriously) -- all BFP. Due date is Oct 5. I'm absolutely over the moon (and pretty anxious as I still don't have any sxs other than no AF)! 

My first dr's appt is tomorrow. Wish me (us!) luck!!

Babydust to all you beautiful brilliant girls!


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...i think you might have ovd yesterday. Tomorrows temp will give us a clue. Hope you got the eggy. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry for disappearing, and thanks to 2016 for tracking me down!!! I've been keeping up with you all -- just not posting much. It's true: got my :bfp:! In a month with NO -- I mean NO symptoms. And two BFNs before the BFP at 10 dpo. I've taken 10 more tests since then (seriously) -- all BFP. Due date is Oct 5. I'm absolutely over the moon (and pretty anxious as I still don't have any sxs other than no AF)!
> 
> My first dr's appt is tomorrow. Wish me (us!) luck!!
> 
> Babydust to all you beautiful brilliant girls!

That's fantastic news Ella! And it's good to know for any of us gals who have no symptoms! I wish you a wonderful 9 months before you bring your beautiful babe into the world! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Is it a wrong that I'm really excited that my frers have arrived in the post from ebay!?!? And that I'm mortified that the package which was sent to my work, clearly says "Frist Result Early Response Pregnancy Test" on the front!!!! LOL


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> Is it a wrong that I'm really excited that my frers have arrived in the post from ebay!?!? And that I'm mortified that the package which was sent to my work, clearly says "Frist Result Early Response Pregnancy Test" on the front!!!! LOL

Oh dear! Cringeworthy! :blush: Write to them and complain that they should have more discreet packaging (they might give you a freebie :happydance:)


Morning to the rest of you ladies!

My temp was down a bit this morning. I seem to keep waking up at 4am then having to fight to sleep until my normal 6.30am temp time, hence all the open circles on my temp chart. My temps can vary wildly even taking it a few minutes different. Not sure if I will test today...have peed already but am taking a superdrug test with me on the train to London today so I might have a go with SMU even thought I am 88.3% sure it will be another negative. I am feeling a lot more impatient and "out" today. :nope:
If I can just make it to 5pm I can say I have a 13 day LP which will be just amazing! :cloud9:
With my cycles sorted the :baby: will come...it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats ellamom2b! Come join us on the graduate Aphrodite thread! Yay!

2016... Keep us posted! I've still got my fx'd for you hun.


----------



## Tiger4me

Thanks Joli  Ooh tough question, 2ww or O? Less symptoms for O I think you can get fanatic on the 2ww symptoms lol. OMG I'd die if a package like that turned up at work - I would def follow 2016 advice and you might get freebies then you can get excited for even more to arrive :-D

Hibiscus, they say you Od 24-36hrs after your EWCM so that's strange. I was lucky I thought to BD after my EWCM otherwise I'd have missed the O. My jaw dropped when FF friend said CD10 when I was inputing on CD12! Body knows best I think. 

Congratulations Ella, double :wohoo: for a fellow 35+ v.encouraging. All the best for a healthy and happy pregnancy.

2016 - same here it's such a pain isn't it. I've been waking at 4-4.30 and unfortunately my first time I woke at 5.30am so i can't change it to later. It's definately just a matter of time, great PMA.

I hope more of us can join you on the Aphrodite Grads thread soon Tink x

I'm off to ready 25 pages of catchup :loopy:


----------



## 2016

Bfn...not even an evap...oh well :shrug:
Thought :af: had got me on the train but it was just a load of creamy cm. Somethings gonna happen soon!


----------



## Joli

Hi 2016 - I'm still convinced you might get that BFP this month - your charts are just too fantastic not too - triassic! I'm so happy for you that your LP is looking fo healthy too! :)

As for me, I've felt really bumped out today. I had another scan, and whilst my follies are growing, they are still being painstakingly slow. I have 3 follies around 11mm at CD15. The FS estimates I'll be ready for IUI around CD22! So now I have 3 options (and would love any advice!):

1. cancel our 2 week holiday and go somewhere else closer than SA for 1 week only, so that we're here for the IUI, which I guess should now be sometime next week.

2. go on holiday this Thurs, and skip IUI this month, just try normal BD instead (which I'm less keen on since I don't want all the injects to be for nothing, and DH's spermys aren't great)

3. locate a FS in Cape Town and get them to do IUI. 

I am most keen on option 3, but I don't know any FS in Cape Town (and my FS here doesn't know any personally either!). I have googled, and have found Cape Fertility Clinic (www.capefertilityclinic.co.za), and Dr. Heylen has emailed me back saying they could do the IUI (as long I send referral letters, tests etc.). I know it's a long shot, but do any of you have any experience on medical treatments in CT, or know of any FS there by any chance?? :shrug: Am I being too anal about this, and should I just be skipping IUI and going on holiday instead? DH has his heart in going to CT, as his Gran is there, I'm not sure I can take this away from him... <sigh> Decisions, decisions. Stupid follicles! :growlmad:


----------



## 2016

Joli...my gut feeling is don't give up the trip. You will be putting too much pressure on the iui to work if you stay. I like the idea of finding a FS in CT if you CSM afford it. Can't recommend one but you could call the excellent FS that did my surgery and ask for a recommendation maybe...google Dr Hartman at umhlanga hospital. Also have some faith in DHs spermies I have seen people get lucky with far lower counts!


----------



## 2016

Just called dr hartman and he recommends cape fertility clinic too! Hope it all works out for you. Pvt healthcare is excellent in SA. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

2016 - you are so sweet, you want to make me cry!! (with tears of joy!) :kiss: - I would click the 'Thank You' button 100 times, but bnb won't let me - lol! Seriously, that is really great if Dr. Hartman can recommend the clinic! I've just emailed the clinic back and have asked how much the IUI is - even in HK, I have to pay for the IUI out of my own pocket, and my gut feeling is that it's going to be even cheaper in SA, so that might be an added bonus. :) I am honestly so touched you called your FS all the way in SA for me - THANK YOU! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Awwww Joli it's nothing hun :hugs:
I just don't want to see you postpone your whole life for TTC...maybe it's meant to be getting it done in SA. x
Let me know what you decide.


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! Sorry I didn't post yesterday...I was all wound up. tmi altert. I was so constipated and tried to go anyway...did a little but then I had pain and bright red spotting, really freaked me out. The red spotting was only there for a couple of hours when I wiped but I went to the walk-in clinic anyway. :blush: By that point I had calmed down and realized I had this before when I was constipated a couple of times, not the spotting but pain and then like I pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen. She did an internal and it hurt but not in any particular spot just tender in general, but she said that my uterus is very small so I must not be 6 weeks. So I'm now really hoping that I ov'd later than FF said which I think is possible since I have no idea when my thermometer started acting up, if I take out my + opk (and that was a fib), then FF says I ov'd on cd 41 a few days after my positive pregnancy test. I'm still temping with my other thermometer because I like it but I'm not going to worry about it and just wait for the ultrasound. I got my bloodwork and ultrasound requisition anyway so it wasn't a complete waste of time. 

Joli: I'm sorry your follies still aren't big enough, that must be stressful for you. I agree on the third idea it's the best of both worlds. 2016 was so nice to call for you!!! :) When are you thinking of leaving now? 

2016: I saw you moved your ov day, if you are actually only 10dpo then you really started testing early! I think you're going to get your bfp this month either way, I can't get over your chart, so different from last month's. I think you may have sold me on accupuncture, I was never sure if it actually did anything. That was the sweetest thing calling your Dr. for Joli! :) 

tiger4me: Glad you're back!! How are you finding the tww so far? What date are you planning on testing.

ellamom2b: Congratulations :wohoo: That's wonderful news! :hugs:


----------



## Tiger4me

You are so sweet 2016, what a team ;-) I agree Joli, go to CT and relax and enjoy your break and get your IUI done and you'll both be happy and who knows - maybe a change of scenery 'will be just what the dr ordered?' sorry bad pun ;-) maybe CT will be your lucky place? :kiss:

And 2016 you're only 10DPO, still plenty of time to get that BFP, keep the faith.

I'm still readying... up to page 92 lol.

Hibiscus, just want to say to you that anyone who has such love and compassion for wild, given-up-on animals will not be denied a child who wants such love. I so believe your baby(ies) are waiting for the right time. Hang in there x

And ladies, all your kitties are gorgeous. Mine is a brat but gorgeous too ;-) She is deaf - got her from the RSPCA - she was brought back after Christmas when they found out she was deaf. Lucky me :-D


----------



## Tiger4me

Hey Nicole, I have been catching up on your progress hon. I really feel for you, you're doing well considering. I hope FF gives you back your O pronto! I'm not as good on charting as the other girls but know my fx :flower:

Thanks for asking about me. I don't feel like I'm really on the 2ww as I get strong PMS symptoms a week before AF anyway so it's the same, still noting them though. Will be happy if my temps goes right up tomorrow. Funny how you enjoy going to bed cause you know you can record your temp :happydance:

ellamom2be - Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all-
I don't think I O'ed on Saturday, after all. Temp is lower than yesterday, my CBFM stick looks like more of a positive today than yesterday or Saturday. And yesterday's EWCM makes more sense now. Hoping today is the day. 
We actually BDed THREE times this weekend--woohoo!

I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts from this morning yet, but I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## 2016

Someone suggested I ovd CD21 so I was just trying it out. What do you think?
Spotting now and bloated as hell...think she'll have me before the day is out :(


----------



## MommyMichele

Jo, I know you put the crosshairs there yourself, take it off and see what it does.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: how much spotting so far? I think that if fertility friend said you o'ed on cd 18 originally and if you really felt liked you o'ed that day then I would go with that. You seem to really know your body and what is going on with it. From my limited charting knowledge I can see how both could work, you've had a couple of cycles where your temp had more of a dramatic drop and then rose and a couple where your temp was a bit higher and then you o'ed. Hopefully the way I'm explaining it makes sense, having trouble explaining what I mean...Keep us updated! I still have my fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: yay for all of the bding!!! Hope you O today!! still getting EWCM?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016 said:


> Someone suggested I ovd CD21 so I was just trying it out. What do you think?
> Spotting now and bloated as hell...think she'll have me before the day is out :(

Is the witch does get you, your luteal phase this month has been so much more promising. I just know you're going to get your BFP real soon hun...... You are one step closer! The gloating and spotting could be implantation though if it's only pink or brown blood????!!! Good luck hunni, you deserve to get your BFP x x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I meant bloating not gloating!!! Lol bloody iPhone!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: yay for all of the bding!!! Hope you O today!! still getting EWCM?

I had to go check! haha
Yes! A TON of it again--woohoo!

I'll see if I can get DH to BD again tonight. He might be pooped after this weekend. If not, maybe there are still some spermies left over from last night.

BTW, any word on your current hCG level? Sorry if I missed it...I'll go see if you posted an update on that...


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - yeah on the ewcm! You go get DH, you tiger you! :) I seem to have had ewcm the last 3 days, but I'm not near O for sure. The same thing happened to me last cycle - I got ewcm a week before O, and by the time O came, cm was only watery - seems like my body wants to O, but damn follies just don't want to cooperate!

2016 - I hope hope hope hope hope this isn't AF, and that you're just implantation spotting!! You really deserve your BFP - will you test at the end of the day?

Tiger4me - you should post a pic of your kitty cat! :) 

Nicole, you must have been so worried about the spotting...it's good that you were able to see your doc, did she had any idea why constipation caused it? When will you have your bloodwork and ultrasound? 

DH and I have decided to take your advice, and we're going to get our IUI done in SA! Our FS here is going to write us a referral letter, and the FS in Cape Town will take us in when we get there - and IUI is 50% cheaper than in Hong Kong! - bonus. :thumbup: So we're going to fly out this Thurs night and we'll be away for 2 weeks. We need the break so badly. 

It's 1:45am right now, and I'm still in the office working :growlmad: Still have a few hours to go... can't wait for a holiday! 

You gals are the BEST! :flower:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey ladies,

Joli, good to hear you are going to SA to get the IUI done, you will be able to get a holiday out of it too and you should be more relaxed than back at home!!

Good luck hun, hope your all ok, going to read back now and catch up on you all, started on the last page so have some reading to do. x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

2016 - my fingers are crossed for you this month hun, my sister got her BFP after Acupuncture so it could be your lucky month, and your so much further on after ovulation than you have been so that is great news also, FX for you hun x


----------



## hibiscus07

Is it possible for anything about this process to EVER go right??
I ordered 50 OPKs and 50 HPTs, yet the place sent me 100 OPKs. Annoying!!!

Time for me to eat some chocolate or something. haha


----------



## 2016

Read it and weep ladies :cry:
Not only has the bitch arrived but my chart has now revealed I only ovd 1 day sooner and my LP is actually as screwed up as I always thought.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Read it and weep ladies :cry:
> Not only has the bitch arrived but my chart has now revealed I only ovd 1 day sooner and my LP is actually as screwed up as I always thought.

Nooooooo! Even better, try this: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/darth-vaders-noooooooooooo 

Somebody needs to show AF who's the boss around here.

10 day LP isn't that bad, right??


----------



## Joli

That's just SO SO UNFAIR!!! POO POO AF!!! 2016, really really sorry, I was so sure this was your month - are you SURE you have your O date right?? Your temps before you adjusted looked so good, and would make for a perfect LP!! This totally sucks... so sorry. I am still sure that your LP is really improving, even when you look at how high your temps are, you know that your progesterone levels were much better than normal. Aw hon, I know you must be dissapointed. I think your body is giving you all the signs that your time is coming! x 

It's 4:10am, and I'm STILL at work! crazy... aiming to leave at 4:30am, and will be back in for 9am!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016 said:


> Read it and weep ladies :cry:
> Not only has the bitch arrived but my chart has now revealed I only ovd 1 day sooner and my LP is actually as screwed up as I always thought.

I'm so sorry 2016.... I was sure this was going to be your month! I could punch that witch and knock her out for you! Try not to be too upset though.... 10 day luteal phase is heaps better than a 3 day one. Have faith.... Keep up the acupuncture and hopefully your FS can help this month. Look out Valentines night could be your night! *hugs*


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Read it and weep ladies :cry:
> Not only has the bitch arrived but my chart has now revealed I only ovd 1 day sooner and my LP is actually as screwed up as I always thought.

Hugs to you! I have faith that you will catch the egg. I'm just sorry that it's taking longer than you'd like and that you have to deal with this uncertainty in the meantime. :hug:


----------



## 2016

Girls....

This cycle (well the end of it to be precise) has hit me hard. I won't lie. I have remained relaxed and positive for just about the whole thing and was going to be ok about af until i realised i cant even read my own bloody chart!

I have to take a step back and get some perspective. Need to take a month out of the mad house and just get my life back in order. For my own sanity.

I will still update the front page and will still keep up with the posts I just probably wont be replying much. Like a lurker but I like to think more like a fairy godmother...watching over you lovely Tiger mummies and rooting for you all the way. :hugs:

Thank you so much for your most incredible support to me and to each other. I would never have thought it possible to love a bunch of people most of whose real names I don't even know. :flower:


----------



## Tiger4me

Aw 2016 I'm so sorry to hear this but understand your need to retreat a bit. I have a good feeling for you and Valentine's Day. I'm hoping that the break will help you relax a bit and enjoy the process and let nature take it's course. Like the other (yes wonderful) girls, I think your body really is getting back in synch so as hard as it may be right now, that is good to know. 

Big hugs lovely, your fairy godmother presence is still very much appreciated xox


----------



## Joli

2016, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this stress, it sounds like your confidence has taken a beating - hon, you can't be so hard on yourself - reading charts is really difficult!! FF has read thousands and thousands of them, and still often get it wrong! I totally understand your need for a break, it it scary how ttc can consume our every thought and emotion, particularly when your chart was looking so great this month. The other girls are right though, having a LP go from 3 days to 10 is incredible, and I know that your BFP is waiting for you just around the corner. Take a lot of time to relax and enjoy some of the things you have not been able to do, whether it's having a glass of wine, or eating sushi, or travelling to Africa or India :) We'll be right here waiting with love and support whenever you're ready to join in. If you want to take a break from updating the front page as well, just let us know, we are more than happy to help out :) Take care hon xxx


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls...

Sadly I won't have ovulated by valentines and I don't believe in all that commercial love crap. I was the most relaxed I have been in my life this cycle and it made no difference. I know it is good to go from 3 day LP to 10 days but I am pretty sure I caused the 3 day LP by taking 100mg Vit B. Think 10 is just my normal LP.

I have an appointment with the FS (the one that thinks I ovd on CD14/15) which I never cancelled so I am going to go plead with him. LP or not I can't go on with ovary pains pretty much constantly. I am sick of male doctors telling me to toughen up and it's just a bit of pain. If I can handle 22 hours of gallstone pain making me pass out/throw up/require morphine but not having any - I have a pretty accurate notion of pain.
If he still insists everything is fine I will ask to be referred for a 2nd opinion.

*pity party rant*


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Take care 2016 - it will happen when you least expect it:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Being relaxed about it is really good - I felt that way last cycle as well, but there are moments when bad news gets to you, that it all just seems hopeless - I have been pretty relaxed about doing injects, and facing the fact that we won't be able to get a BFP without artificial help in some way - but each time I went for those scans, I had the most sinking and gutting feeling in my stomach. It's such a horrible feeling, and I am so sorry that you have to go through the frustration and dissapointment. 

Judging by what you've told us about your FS, he seems a bit arrogant not to listen carefully to what his patient is saying. Is it possible for you to easily get a 2nd opinion? I really think that it would be a good idea. My FS is worlds apart from my gyno (who put me on clomid without even telling me what it was for!), and that can make all the difference. You know your body better than anyone else, and don't you let someone convince you otherwise! 

Keep ranting at us whenever you feel the urge to open up. We're all here for you...you've been such a rock for so many of us - let us return the favour :hugs: 

Best of luck at the FS - make sure you have a list of questions to ask so that you don't forget anything. I felt better after my FS gave me an action plan. He set out very clearly, 1 month clomid, 3 months IUI, then IVF, and so we always know when one thing doesn't work, what the next step is...and that way, there is always hope!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tiger4me

Can I rant too? Talk about FF making errors... does it normally change your O day? It's changed mine from CD10 to CD12 so now I'm only on 5dpo :growlmad: 

It said now I've entered enough info it's going to change the date?! WTF?

Does someone mind looking at my chart and see if it looks strange now?


----------



## Joli

Hey Tiger4me - how annoying is that!! It looks like on the days that you were 'sleep deprived', your temps are all higher, which has raised the temp of your coverline. Do you know roughly how many hours you slept? If it was less than 4, I wonder what your chart would look like if you removed those temps.- I'll bet it would look like you O'd on CD10. If you slept more than 4 hours, then I would keep those temps as they are, and I think i would agree with FF that you O'd on CD12. FF did the same thing to me last cycle too! It only changed by O date by 1 day, but still, it was annoying cause I didn't know exactly how many dpo I was until AF came on her normal day. Plus I got +opks on all days, so that wasn't very helpful either! What dpo were you planning to test? x


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi Joli, hmm, I think i did sleep for more than 4 hrs, the last one was close though. I'll leave it and see how it develops. I'm too scared to test early so will wait really close to AF - unless symptoms are strong lol. 

I'm just curious about CM. If I o'd on CD12 would it be most likely the 'c' or more ewcm/w do you think? I rarely get 'c' and 2 days of ewcm so I thought the 'c' and dry days were a sign I'd alread o'd.

Hey I noticed your late nights... hope you get your work done so you can relax a little bit before your holidays x


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all-
Sooo...I don't think my previous so-called Peaks were actually Peaks. Today's stick is like full-on LH surge time and no estrogen line (meaning super high estrogen), still more EWCM, feeling crampy. So, I guess today is O day? Or even tomorrow? I hope I can get DH in the mood again! Otherwise, those spermies from Sunday will have to hang on a while longer! Argh!
My temp went up like 0.26F this AM so I thought for sure I had O'ed. Sweet Christ, this is stressful.

2016--so sorry about this cycle. That is really irritating and a big letdown. Once you get back toward O-time, you'll be feeling more positive again. It's just hard to feel positive with AF here. :(

Any other news?


----------



## Joli

Hey Tiger4me - I think you should take the cautious approach and think of yourself as being 6dpo. I seem to get ewcm a few days before O, and by the time O comes round, it's just watery! Our bodies are so weird - why can't we be normal??? Is there such thing? LOL

Hibiscus - sounds like you have O'd or are about to! - go get that eggy and get DH in the mood :)

As for me, it's 4:50am - even later at work today! I've pulled two 22 hour days in a row now, and I'm shattered...nearly done for the day, but thought I'd have a quick break to see how you gals were doing today! 

Nicole - how are you doing hon? x


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Tiger4me - I think you should take the cautious approach and think of yourself as being 6dpo. I seem to get ewcm a few days before O, and by the time O comes round, it's just watery! Our bodies are so weird - why can't we be normal??? Is there such thing? LOL
> 
> Hibiscus - sounds like you have O'd or are about to! - go get that eggy and get DH in the mood :)
> 
> As for me, it's 4:50am - even later at work today! I've pulled two 22 hour days in a row now, and I'm shattered...nearly done for the day, but thought I'd have a quick break to see how you gals were doing today!
> 
> Nicole - how are you doing hon? x


I'd like to know why you're willing to work such crazy hours! You have a big deadline coming up?? Or is it always hectic?
22-hour days would seriously make me feel insane.


----------



## Tiger4me

Morning Ladies  Thanks Joli, I think you're right, 6dpo it is back to where I was 2 days ago lol. Although I think I saw some strange col CM this morning :happydance: will see how i go today.

Hibiscus I think it's great signs you're about to O too! woo hoo :happydance: fx'd for you DH is in the mood. Hey why hasn't FF put red lines on your chart or are you doing yours manually?

Joli I don't know how you do those hours! I'd barely be able to get up after those shifts. I bet you're hanging out for that holiday.

Yes Nicole how you doing? We're losing numbers in the team aren't we... wonder how the other ladies are doing too.


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies! - I am shattered today...got home at 6am, and was back at work for 9:30am...it's making my temp taking very unreliable! I just have a lot of urgent deals which I need to do as much as I can on before I go off on holiday, and we have 5 deals closing next Monday, which I'm not here for, so I'm trying to get everything lined up! Soooo sleepy! I still have ewcm, too early for O... I just hope it stays! Good news is bb's are a teeny bit sore today, which usually means that O is 3 or 4 days away - woohoo! I'm having another scan tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping my follies have been able to grow, even though I haven't been sleeping! 

Tiger4me - oooohhhhhhh, strange colour CM...fx'd it's implantation spotting!!! How exciting! :) What day are you going to start testing? 

The thread has gone very quiet, hasn't it?... I think a lot of the ladies with their bfp's have moved on, and Britt is on holiday and 2016 is taking some well deserved R&R. I think I might have bnb withdrawal symptoms when I go on holiday! haha - writing to you gals has become part of my daily routine!


----------



## Tiger4me

Oh I bet your are shattered hon - they are looong days. I pray those eggies are developing just as much as you are working lol, now that would be a good thing. Sore bbs excellent! Fx'd for your scan lovely, if I miss you in the morning I'll log in after work.

Yes it's like a ghost town here lol. I think some of the ladies with BFPs were checking in on 2016 which is understandable. I hope she's feeling a bit better today. I grabbed the list from the 1st page so I could remember who's still here - only 7 of us now:

Waiting to O - any O's girls?:
Jaxvipe.....CD24.....
hibiscus07.....CD20.....
Britt11.....CD18.....
Joli.....CD17.....

Two Week Wait:
TaeboMama.....14dpo..... BFP?
soon2bewifey.....9/10dpo.....
Tiger4me.....6/8dpo.....

AFM: Yaay, it WAS imp spotting - more like 'swiping' so very relieved it was light pinkish/tan and it didn't last long. So not sure if I am 6dpo or 8dpo now, but don't mind really. I had v.mild niggly cramps this afternoon. I think I will test on Valentine's Day CD29 / 17dpo - gosh ah can't wait till then. Maybe CD 26 /14dpo ? which will be about when AF is due.

X


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all hows it going?!

I see a few waiting in the 2ww!! ahh good luck! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Joli

OMG - Tiger4me, how exciting!!!! I'm keeping my fx'd that this is your month - it sounds very promising! :) We are starting to dwindle in numbers aren't we? I hope before the end of the year, we'll all have our BFPs - of course, the sooner the better!

For the 7 of us (and 2016 if you're out there...) still ttc, I thought share a fab article I found online - it's the best one I've read so far to give a step by step about ovulation, conception, fertilisation etc., it's very well written. I was actually googling how exactly does the spermys get up into the cervix, and how can you tell whether you have a tilted cervix or not! I didn't entirely find my answer, but was happy to find this article instead!: https://www.enotalone.com/article/4943.html 

Aurora - have you been feeling better? You seemed really ill a few days ago? I hope everything's going smoothly!

Anyone else out there??....


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-

It IS quiet in here now. I wish 2016 would come back :(
I have an idea. I'll do some marketing for our group. I will add a post to the TTC board, looking for any buddy-seeking TTCers. Anyone think this is a bad idea?

As for me, CD20 here. EWCM has dried up completely. If I didn't get that stupid Peak stick yesterday, I would have said that, based on the chart I O'ed on CD16. Maybe CD18. I have a feeling that FF will say it's CD18. 
I had horrible AF-like cramps yesterday and a weird full pressure feeling when I was lying in bed this AM. I started thinking that maybe that Peak on CBFM that I had on CD10 was correct! Haha. I doubt it, though. My temps didn't go up at all. Hmm...
Curious what FF will do tomorrow.


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks with helping with tracking, Tiger4Me!
Your chart is looking good, btw--woohoo!


----------



## Joli

Hi Hibiscus - I don't think that's a bad idea at all, we've had so many graduates, it makes sense to keep recruiting! It looks to me like you O'd on CD16 - I guess if your temp goes up tomorrow, FF will put you at O'ing on CD 18, but if it stays the same or goes down a bit (but above coverline), then it will put you O'ing at CD16. I'm going to put my bets on CD16! :) now I'm going to be all impatient for tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, here's our recruitment post: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/269013-looking-ttc-buddies-come-join-our-group.html


----------



## 2016

Hi girls!

Cd2 is so much better than cd1...sorry for throwing my toys I just felt such a fool for not being able to read my own chart when I've been doing it for 5 months! :blush:

Excellent idea on the recruitment drive :thumbup: we are getting thin on the ground with all the graduates recently!

Going to see my favourite comedian tonight, Stewart lee, so that should cheer me up even more. I know I'm supposed to be taking a break from here but I can't stay away! Lol

ps. Joli I really hope all goes well and you can bring home a little SA bfp :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, sorry for being quiet I've had a crappy couple of days and yesterday my modem completely stopped working. They said 3-5 business days for a new one so I was planning on going to my mom's later to check the thread but DH seems to have moved things along, he spent over an hour on the phone and it came this afternoon, happy surprise. 

This is a long update so I'm sorry. I had a lot of red/purplish spotting on Monday and was in a lot of pain. I didn't want to go to the dr because my ob-gyn refused to see me until they found something on the ultrasound and the walk-in clinic isn't much help. DH made me to to the ER monday night and they arranged for another ultrasound yesterday morning. I had the same pain with both ectopics, like early labour but only on the left, not sure why since it's too early for pain, I think the ER dr thought I was nuts. I was expected for them not to find anything but the lady who did the ultrasound told me I had to wait for my results. The ultrasound showed that my left tube was thickened, abnormal and quite vascular, I got a copy of the report because I was so shocked I couldn't remember anything he said 5 mins later. So not 100% sure what "quite vascular" means. I have a large cyst on the right, same as last time :( and a focal vascular area...again not sure? but the opinion was no intrauterine pregnancy, suspicious for a tubal pregnancy on the left and that the findings had progressed since my last ultrasound. They re-took my bloods, and called the on call ob-gyn. hcg level was 118, I really think that it dropped because it dropped last time after my pain and bleeding and the time before it plateaued. I haven't gotten mondays back but I guess it doesn't really matter. The ob was really nice, but firm with me, he said to either get the methotrexate or let it keep going and it will eventually rupture the tube, so I said I would get the methotrexate. Two and a half hours later I finally got it, I hate that they make you wait there for so long. I was by myself because I was just expecting to have an ultrasound and then come home. I'm seeing him for my follow-up, he was really understanding about me wanting to get pregnant again the old fashioned way and is going to talk to me about getting some tests done. He said it was up to me if I wanted to get the test where they inject the dye...and that if the right tube is clear then think about getting the left one tied, but he said we are getting ahead of ourselves and will talk about it later. I can't remember what he called it...a long word but right now I can't get more bad news so maybe I'll reconsider later. I think after 3 ectopics that something must be wrong and I don't want to know if both are blocked right now, I need to keep some hope. I'm sorry for going on and on but I'm just having a really hard day. DH couldn't take another day off and I've been sick all day, I can't eat or I throw up and still having some pain but the dr thinks it might be from the cyst. All I wanted to do was come on here last night. I haven't caught up on everyone yet but I will later on. I hope everyone is well, I missed talking to all of you. I wanted to call Bell last night to complain about not being able to get the internet but I didn't want to start crying and telling them that I needed to talk to my internet friends, I'm already feeling crazy enough.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Nicole. I'm sorry to hear you've had such a tough time recently. I am glad you are ok though. I am sure they will support you and monitor you closely now and I hope they can help you get a little beanie that sticks in the right place. I'm thinking of you and hope you can rest up until things get better. Take care hun x x




nicole3108 said:



> Hey everyone, sorry for being quiet I've had a crappy couple of days and yesterday my modem completely stopped working. They said 3-5 business days for a new one so I was planning on going to my mom's later to check the thread but DH seems to have moved things along, he spent over an hour on the phone and it came this afternoon, happy surprise.
> 
> This is a long update so I'm sorry. I had a lot of red/purplish spotting on Monday and was in a lot of pain. I didn't want to go to the dr because my ob-gyn refused to see me until they found something on the ultrasound and the walk-in clinic isn't much help. DH made me to to the ER monday night and they arranged for another ultrasound yesterday morning. I had the same pain with both ectopics, like early labour but only on the left, not sure why since it's too early for pain, I think the ER dr thought I was nuts. I was expected for them not to find anything but the lady who did the ultrasound told me UI had to wait for my results. The ultrasound showed that my left tube was thickened, abnormal and quite vascular, I got a copy of the report because I was so shocked I couldn't remember anything he said 5 mins later. So not 100% sure what "quite vascular" means. I have a large cyst on the right, same as last time :( and a focal vascular area...again not sure? but the opinion was no intrauterine pregnancy, suspicious for a tubal pregnancy on the left and that the findings had progressed since my last ultrasound. They re-took my bloods, and called the on call ob-gyn. hcg level was 118, I really think that it dropped because it dropped last time after my pain and bleeding and the time before it plateaued. I haven't gotten mondays back but I guess it doesn't really matter. The ob was really nice, but firm with me, he said to either get the methotrexate or let it keep going and it will eventually rupture the tube, so I said I would get the methotrexate. Two and a half hours later I finally got it, I hate that they make you wait there for so long. I was by myself because I was just expecting to have an ultrasound and then come home. I'm seeing him for my follow-up, he was really understanding about me wanting to get pregnant again the old fashioned way and is going to talk to me about getting some tests done. He said it was up to me if I wanted to get the test where they inject the dye...and that if the right tube is clear then think about getting the left one tied, but he said we are getting ahead of ourselves and will talk about it later. I can't remember what he called it...a long word but right now I can't get more bad news so maybe I'll reconsider later. I think after 3 ectopics that something must be wrong and I don't want to know if both are blocked right now, I need to keep some hope. I'm sorry for going on and on but I'm just having a really hard day. DH couldn't take another day off and I've been sick all day, I can't eat or I throw up and still having some pain but the dr thinks it might be from the cyst. All I wanted to do was come on here last night. I haven't caught up on everyone yet but I will later on. I hope everyone is well, I missed talking to all of you. I wanted to call Bell last night to complain about not being able to get the internet but I didn't want to start crying and telling them that I needed to talk to my internet friends, I'm already feeling crazy enough.


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for being quiet I've had a crappy couple of days and yesterday my modem completely stopped working. They said 3-5 business days for a new one so I was planning on going to my mom's later to check the thread but DH seems to have moved things along, he spent over an hour on the phone and it came this afternoon, happy surprise.
> 
> This is a long update so I'm sorry. I had a lot of red/purplish spotting on Monday and was in a lot of pain. I didn't want to go to the dr because my ob-gyn refused to see me until they found something on the ultrasound and the walk-in clinic isn't much help. DH made me to to the ER monday night and they arranged for another ultrasound yesterday morning. I had the same pain with both ectopics, like early labour but only on the left, not sure why since it's too early for pain, I think the ER dr thought I was nuts. I was expected for them not to find anything but the lady who did the ultrasound told me I had to wait for my results. The ultrasound showed that my left tube was thickened, abnormal and quite vascular, I got a copy of the report because I was so shocked I couldn't remember anything he said 5 mins later. So not 100% sure what "quite vascular" means. I have a large cyst on the right, same as last time :( and a focal vascular area...again not sure? but the opinion was no intrauterine pregnancy, suspicious for a tubal pregnancy on the left and that the findings had progressed since my last ultrasound. They re-took my bloods, and called the on call ob-gyn. hcg level was 118, I really think that it dropped because it dropped last time after my pain and bleeding and the time before it plateaued. I haven't gotten mondays back but I guess it doesn't really matter. The ob was really nice, but firm with me, he said to either get the methotrexate or let it keep going and it will eventually rupture the tube, so I said I would get the methotrexate. Two and a half hours later I finally got it, I hate that they make you wait there for so long. I was by myself because I was just expecting to have an ultrasound and then come home. I'm seeing him for my follow-up, he was really understanding about me wanting to get pregnant again the old fashioned way and is going to talk to me about getting some tests done. He said it was up to me if I wanted to get the test where they inject the dye...and that if the right tube is clear then think about getting the left one tied, but he said we are getting ahead of ourselves and will talk about it later. I can't remember what he called it...a long word but right now I can't get more bad news so maybe I'll reconsider later. I think after 3 ectopics that something must be wrong and I don't want to know if both are blocked right now, I need to keep some hope. I'm sorry for going on and on but I'm just having a really hard day. DH couldn't take another day off and I've been sick all day, I can't eat or I throw up and still having some pain but the dr thinks it might be from the cyst. All I wanted to do was come on here last night. I haven't caught up on everyone yet but I will later on. I hope everyone is well, I missed talking to all of you. I wanted to call Bell last night to complain about not being able to get the internet but I didn't want to start crying and telling them that I needed to talk to my internet friends, I'm already feeling crazy enough.

Aww, Nicole. Sorry things have been so rough :(
I've not had an ectopic, but I have had two MCs and I know how completely upsetting this stuff is...

We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Tiger4me

Morning lovelies, oh joy 2016 you're back! Onya (Aussie slang for 'good on you') girl, can't keep a good girl down :kiss: No need to apologise at all, I would've done the same ha. I love the saying what doesn't break you makes you stronger - is a great one for women as we deal with so much emotionally. Enjoy your comedy show tonight - excellent idea.

Aw nicole hon, I'm so sorry to hear you've had to go through that and you couldn't get on here as well. I hope you find out about your tubes soon and at least you know if you can't go all natural that there are other options to help you. My sister was a very early invitro baby in 86 and it was quite controversial back then but we barely remember now. Where there's a will there's a way. We all seem to have something that could deter us but I just keep on picturing that beautiful babe in my arms. I even bought a pair of gorgeous playsuits for my g'friends twins but kept them for me! lol. I'd already given her stuff so thought no, that's for my baby :blush: I had to giggle at you not wanting to complain to Bell cause you were sad and didn't want to cry as you couldn't talk to your internet friends. Good on hubby for getting onto it. So glad you came on to share. 

Hibiscus great idea on the recruitment drive :thumbup: I'm curious what FF will say too, maybe your temps will go up today and show tomorrow. I have a feeling too that you already have o'd. Thnx for checking my chart - nice to hear as i'm new to charting x

Joli, thanks for the article, I'll have a look tonight there's so much to learn. You're off to your appt today - GOOD LUCK hon!!!

AFM, my temp went up a bit today woo hoo, but my kitty woke me up at 4am (thought it was 2am so i got up). I took my temp 36.52 then woke up at 6am and it was 36.87! Normally take it at 5.30 so i adjusted it to the higher one (!) 36.81 :blush: So far so good, not feeling much except bbs and gas lol. Normally get that so just have to keep on waiting.

Have a great day/night ladies :kiss:


----------



## hibiscus07

I have had some weird pressure in my lower abdomen all day, similar to AF-type cramps. Maybe it's O, but it doesn't feel like that. 
I hope I already O'ed because I think all the spermies from this weekend must be gone. Maybe not though. Last time we BDed was 72 hours ago. I guess you never know...
ttys!


----------



## Joli

Nicole, I am so sorry you are going through all this trauma. You really have had it rough these last 2 weeks. Thanks for giving us all of the updates, I know it can't be easy for you to put everything down in writing. I think when they do the dye test you have to skip a cycle, cause it take some time for the dye to come out, but I do think that it's a good idea for you to do. I know it would be horrible to find out if something wasn't good with your right tube, but my FS said that it's simple procedure these days to unblock it. I would get second and third opinions about whether to get any tubes tied! I am a total advocate for getting pregnant naturally, and I think most docs would agree the same...but sometimes nature does need a helping hand. It took a lot for me to come to terms with the fact that we can concieve naturally - the thought never even crossed my mind when we first started to ttc. I knew it would take a while, but I honestly thought I'd have it in the bag within 6 months! Sometimes just knowing that something can be done about natural problems we have, is a real comfort and gives me hope that all is not lost. I am not enormously religious, but I do have faith, and will keep you in my thoughts in my prayers. :kiss:

2016 - it's great to hear from you!! You don't need to apologise to us! Often I find it frustrating that we're located all over the world - it would be nice to be able to give some support in person...but know that we're here for you! You really can't kick yourself for not being able to read a chart, honestly, not many of us are! I'm not 100% I believe it when people tell you to relax and it will happen or don't think about it, or when it's meant to be etc... but what I do believe, is that it will happen - you are such a strong person, that I know that one way or another, you'll make it happen! :flower:

Tiger4me - things are looking good! bbs and gas are good signs. Keeping my fx'd for you! :winkwink:

Hibiscus - spermeys do last 3 days, and often up to 5! But I'm convinced that you've already O'd... lets see what FF thinks today! :)

My scan has been pushed to 3pm, so 2.5 more hours... I'm not sure how you ladies feel about this, but I have been au natural in the hair-down-there department this last month, because I feel self-conscious having scans etc. unless I have some coverage... but since I'm going on holiday, I've booked myself in for a wax in an hour and will be going bare-down-there! Now, I did originally arrange it so that my scan was before my wax, but FS had an emergency to attend to this morning, so my scan has been moved until after my wax. I know the FS must see all shapes, sizes and haircuts, but still I know I will feel totally embarassed going bald with no coverage!! :blush: Hopefully this little thought will amuse some of you today! :haha:

I'll check in again after the scan to give you an update, then off to SA!! I think I will be able to read and write a few things on my blackberry, so I'll try my best to stay in touch! x


----------



## Tiger4me

Ooh Hibiscus, can't wait to find out too. 

Hee hee Joli, I did have a bit of a chuckle about your hair 'loss' issue - my gosh, havent even thought about things like that yet - i will be the same lol. I prefer bare, but hmmm, it's a bit vulnerable for sure! Will check in later re your appt.

mwa


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! Thanks for your kind messages. I am glad to have people to talk to that feel the same way about having a baby as I do. I&#8217;m feeling a bit better today, not as sick. I don&#8217;t remember feeling so crappy after the methotrexate before but DH says I did. I over-estimated my weight by 10 pounds but I don&#8217;t think that would make a big difference. I&#8217;m so forgetful, my mom told me to bring a pot over and get some chilli and I left the house with a garbage bag. :doh: I should get a call today to set up my follow appointment and arrange for the blood work, really hoping the methotrexate works again. I am not going to give you a novel like yesterday!:thumbup: I&#8217;m quite a talker in general and can really go on when I&#8217;m upset but thanks for reading!

Joli: can&#8217;t wait for your update on the scan! I hope you get good news! You must be more than ready for a vacation! I can&#8217;t imagine working 22 hour days with all of the appointments and j=injections. I hope you have a great, relaxing trip. I&#8217;ll miss you being on the thread! Thanks for the info, I wasn&#8217;t told about unblocking the tube(s) The dr I saw with the last one said &#8220;if you keep having ectopic, ectopic, ectopic then you do in-vitro&#8221; I&#8217;m happy to be seeing someone else this time. Do you know much about the procedure? I think I will look it up later on. Thanks again! :hugs: 

Tiger4me: Thanks! I know there is still hope of having a baby even if both tubes are blocked. I just don&#8217;t want to lose hope of having a baby soon. If we have to go the IVF route it will be years before we can get enough money together and the thought of waiting years just makes me so sad, I always thought I would have a lot of babies and I&#8217;m finding it hard to accept that I might not. Wow there I go again...sorry for being so depressing. :blush: How are you doing? I haven&#8217;t checked your chart today but last time I did it was looking good! When are you going to start testing? I hope this is your month and think it&#8217;s so sweet that you already have some things for your little one. 

Hibiscus: I&#8217;m sorry about your losses, thank you for understanding that it&#8217;s a hard time. :hugs: Sometimes I think I take the ectopics too hard but I just find it so upsetting. I hope FF confirms ov soon for you, did you end up bding last night just in case? I&#8217;ll be chart stalking you today to see if you ov&#8217;d! :dust:

2016: How was stewart lee? I hope you&#8217;re feeling okay today! Thank you again for your messages, I can&#8217;t promise you won&#8217;t get another page or two of rambling in the next few days. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies! - am typing this on my blackberry on the way to the airport - woohoo! So had my scan, rubbish follies - I now have 4 follies around 12mm, growing sooo slowly, but FS seems to think that's ok?! Have an appointment with SA FS on Mon, so hope the follies can grow whilst I'm more chilled out over the weekend. Felt soooo silly lying on the table completely bare! Oh well, lucky FS! Haha! 

I will touch base whenever I get the chance - I look forward to your updates! Will be back in HK on 18th Feb. 

Lots and lots of baby dust to all of you!!! xxx


----------



## Joli

Nicole, just a quick message, please feel free to keep sharing, we love your rambles! I also wante to tell you, before I knew we had problems, I totally ignored all info on ivf, but have read lots now. 60% chance to get pregnant vs the natural way of 20%! if iui doesn't work for us for 3 cycles, we will get a loan out to do ivf. Interest rates are very low right now in this economy, and worth every penny if we get out little babe! At the airport now, will miss you guys!! X


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, All!
Well, no BD last night. We "tried" but DH just wasn't in the mood. Oh well. If yesterday was the day, hopefully there were some swimmers left...

FF drew in the line on my chart for CD18. That would make me 3 dpo. It just doesn't look right to me. What do y'all think?


----------



## nicole3108

Hey, I'm not sure but I actually thought yesterday that you may have ov'd on cd 18, I get so confused with charting! When do you think you ov'd? I always think that we have a better idea in a lot of ways that FF. cd 18 would be good for you though, lots of bding on cd 17!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> Hey, I'm not sure but I actually thought yesterday that you may have ov'd on cd 18, I get so confused with charting! When do you think you ov'd? I always think that we have a better idea in a lot of ways that FF. cd 18 would be good for you though, lots of bding on cd 17!

So confusing! If I were just going on EWCM, I would have said CD18, as well. I had EWCM from CD17-19, and was completely gone by the night of CD19. 
However, I had a ton of cramps on CD 19 and 20, so who knows. Argh!

I also think it's weird that my temp increase is really not much. Maybe I didn't O at all?!? The last 2 months, my temp went up quite a bit and it was obvious when O occurred. Maybe this has something to do with cold weather. 
I guess we'll just have to see what happens tomorrow.
I am trying not to get too stressed about this. Must repeat: "there's always next month." It's crazy how wrapped up in this I become. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## LittleAurora

hi joli thanks for asking! I am feeling much better now! thankyou! Cant beleive im 10 whole weeks tomorrow!!! double figures!! whoo hoo!!

how is everyone else?


----------



## hibiscus07

Looks like our recruitment drive hasn't yielded any results :(
What are we, lepers?? (As Seinfeld would say: "Not that there's anything wrong with that")

I'm gonna go try again!


----------



## maggsy11

Hi to all of you,

I've been trying to concieve since august 2009, obviously no success as yet, think I'm due to hpt on monday 8th feb, but am starting to lose track, it would be nice If I can join you lovely people through this turbulant journey.

take care, sending you all luv, luck and strength

xmagsx :kiss:


----------



## hibiscus07

maggsy11 said:


> Hi to all of you,
> 
> I've been trying to concieve since august 2009, obviously no success as yet, think I'm due to hpt on monday 8th feb, but am starting to lose track, it would be nice If I can join you lovely people through this turbulant journey.
> 
> take care, sending you all luv, luck and strength
> 
> xmagsx :kiss:

We wold love to have you--yay!
2016 updates the first post with stats, so hopefully she can do that soon. 

Can't wait to see your BFP :)


----------



## maggsy11

Thanks Hibiscus07

It great to find somewhere that I fit in, my soul purpose in life is becoming preg, becomming a tad obsessive about it all, hard not to
Anyhoo, look forward to getting to know you all

xmagsx


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...I LOVE Seinfeld! I wonder if nobody has come to join us because they are shy joining an already established group :shrug: They don't know what they are missing! :rofl:
As for your chart, I am with FF on the CD18 thing as you normally have slow rising temps to start with. Hopefully it will shoot up tomorrow and it will be clearer.
Saying that - I can't seem to even read my own bloody charts! I am still trying to decide what day I actually ovd last cycle (not that it matters now but for statistical purposes). You can set FF to use one of 3 ovulation detection methods. If I do that, it puts my ov date on 3 DIFFERENT possible days :dohh:.....see below.
What do y'all think?


joli...I read that whole article you posted the other day. It was really excellent :thumbup: It did bring me to a conclusion though - the process of conception and pregnancy is the most complicated intricate process only a true miracle could make it happen! I will be thinking of you at your appointment on Monday. Really hope they treat you well down there in my homeland :hugs: Did you know they call Cape Town "The Mother City"? Sounds like a good place to go become a momma then :flower:

LittleAurora...bimmin 'ek! Double digits! That is fantastic! :yipee:

Nicole...Stewart Lee was AMAZING! He always is. What a pity I was so exhausted after work I was struggling to keep my eyes open at the end. :sleep:
You will notice I have added a new line on the front page for us girls who are taking a brief break from TTC. I am keeping you company there because we're kind of NTNP this cycle. Hope that's ok. Are you going to keep up with the charting? I reckon if you do you will get your cycle really sussed getting you all ready when you are back to TTC again.
The doc suggested to me getting the tube dye test done if I am not successful a few months down the line. I have seen a number of women on this site have the test done, get told both their tubes are blocked, then get a healthy bfp the next cycle because the dye miraculously cleared them. I saw some accupressure points to release blockages in the body. I will look them up and let you know. x
 



Attached Files:







cycle5_adv.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 12









cycle5_research.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 13









cycle5_fam.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 2016

Front page is updated! Welcome Maggsy11! :flower:

We are so happy to have you! This has been such a successfull team we are getting thin on the ground! Hope you get your :bfp: in the next few days. Good or bad we will be here for you! :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus...I LOVE Seinfeld! I wonder if nobody has come to join us because they are shy joining an already established group :shrug: They don't know what they are missing! :rofl:
> As for your chart, I am with FF on the CD18 thing as you normally have slow rising temps to start with. Hopefully it will shoot up tomorrow and it will be clearer.
> Saying that - I can't seem to even read my own bloody charts! I am still trying to decide what day I actually ovd last cycle (not that it matters now but for statistical purposes). You can set FF to use one of 3 ovulation detection methods. If I do that, it puts my ov date on 3 DIFFERENT possible days :dohh:.....see below.
> What do y'all think?

I looked at all 3 several times and I can see how any of them might work!
After my final expert review, however, I'm gonna go with CD 19 because the CD20 temp is above any of your pre-O temps. It's consistent with your CM, too. I don't buy that it would be CD21, because you didn't have any EWCM that day. What do you think? Were you crampy on a particular day?


----------



## hibiscus07

It's interesting---I tried all 3 of FF's chart analysis methods and they all came back with CD18. Phew...that makes me feel a little better about it. I just don't understand why my temp is still so darn low!I've never had a post-O temp this low. 
2016--you're right about my temps normally getting a slow start, in any case. We'll see how 4 DPO looks.


----------



## ~GennaLynne~

Hi girls! I'm hoping I can join everyone...you ladies seem wonderful! (and of course have a wonderful success rate!! :))

I am currently on CD 35, AF was supposed to arrive two days ago. 

I look forward to sharing our journies together!

~Genna~


----------



## Tiger4me

Woo hoo two new recruits - Welcome to the team maggsy and GennaLynne! My gosh you're both about to test - how exciting! I hope you both get your BFPs this month, but if you do you have to stick around for a bit as you just joined us - haha ;-)

2016 and Hibiscus - your O charts are a little bit tricky as you both had lots of EWCM - with my limited knowledge I can only consider that perhaps go as late as possible when it appears as I think it's closer to the end of EWCM appearing that you O. Is that about right?

Woo hoo Joli you're on holidays in the MOTHER CITY - wow how meant to be is that?! I totally agree with everyone about the miracle of conceiving - my gosh - I read that article to Joli. Nic you should read it too as the journey for the sperm to reach the egg is incredible - they have to fit through the tiniest of canal thingies I'm not surprised at the percentages of getting pregnant anymore. 

Fx'd and loads of baby dust for us all. I'm late for work so better run. xox


----------



## hibiscus07

One of my best friends just found out tonight that she's pregnant--woohoo!
I'm really excited for her. She's really freaked out, not sure if she's ready even though they were sort of trying. She's telling me I HAVE to get pregnant this month so she doesn't have to go it alone. Pressure! haha
I really hope I am...eek


----------



## 2016

Firstly, welcome *GennaLynne*! :flower: I have added you to the front page! :af: is 2 days late you say? Have you tested? Very exciting! Look forward to moving you to graduates soon. :hugs:

Shall we do some *introductions* for the benefit of the new girls? You can see everyone is on the front page - either waiting to ov, in the TWW or "on a break" for one reason or another. And then of course we have the graduates! :dance:
Some of us who chart have links on our signatures or attached to our names on the first page. My name is 2016 because that is the year we were originally going to start TTC (so much for that idea!) Came off Cerazette BCP mid August 2009 and got pregnant first cycle. That turned out to be ectopic and I have been trying ever since with suspected low progesterone/luteal phase defect.

*hibiscus*...thanks for looking at my chart. I agree CD19 seems to make the most sense and it gives me a 12 day LP which isn't too shabby is it? I always have fertile CM on ov day and it tends to finish up immediately after ov or a day or two later (first chart excluded because I didn't know how to read CM then).
Don't worry too much about your low temps. I bet money it skyrockets today! :happydance:

*Taebomama*...are you ok? haven't seen you around but looked back at your ticker and I see it's moved to CD3 so I moved you on the front page. Hope this is ok. Sorry :af: got you (if she did).

Happy 10 weeks *LittleAurora*, Happy 8 weeks *Tink*! :yipee:


----------



## Ladybird28

Morning, I've finally made it on here after 2016 told me what a fantastic thread this is. Nice to meet you lovely ladies, I'm currently on cd3 of cycle number 6. I'm 37 and dh is 40 is my body clock is ticking like mad.I'm mum to 2 boys of 11 and 5 ttc no 3. Be nice to have some friendly ladies to share the journey with xx


----------



## 2016

Yay Ladybird! So glad you made it! Welcome! :flower:
I will add you to the front page when I get home tonight. I am cycle 6 too...hope it's a lucky one. :hugs:


----------



## Tiger4me

Hey we're on a roll. Welcome to the team Ladybird :kiss: I'm close to your 'age' too (I believe you're as young as you feel or as young as the one you're feelin' ha) so nice to have a buddy.

Good idea on intro's 2016...

I'm 39 (going on 30). My OH is 27 but most people think he's older lol. I've been TTC for 2 months after we decided to try at Christmas, and this is my first month charting (link below). I'm 8dpo (could be 9/10 dpo as FF moved it) but didn't feel much at all today, although my bbs felt a bit bigger, but that's normal close to AF coming so I'm waiting till AF is due to test on 12th Feb. Unless signs are crazy I'll test at 12dpo. I joined team aphrodite as I loved how they wanted Year of the Tiger babies, hence my name :happydance: I'm in Australia, so on the same timezone as Joli in HK. So we're up when most of you gals are getting your beauty sleep.

Hibiscus, that's great news about your friend! Got a good feeling about that. My friend is about 13 weeks now and she's so excited we're trying, she wants a buddy too.

LittleAurora, good to hear your sickness has eased, have been meaning to say hi and thank you for popping in. I loved reading all your quirky comments. 

Happy n healthy 8 weeks to you too Tink.

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks hun, so do I, let's hope it's bfp's all round this month xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi tiger, I know what you mean I still feel as if I'm in my twenties and certainly don't feel like growing old gracefully at the mo! Be nice to have a fellow 35+ for a buddy.
I just can't wait for ov time now, hate this part of the month as just feel in limbo. Bring on the bd'ing! ;-)


----------



## Ladybird28

Oops clicked off too quickly from last message. Meant to say good luck with the testing,let us know how you go on xx


----------



## nicole3108

I just wanted to say welcome to ladybird, maggsy and gennalynne! So glad you decided to join us! :flower:

I'm Nicole, 25, I have one DS, just taking a break after having methotrexate for an ectopic. Not sure when I'll be trying again (hopefully very soon) because I might be getting some tests done as it's my third one. Hope you all get your BFPs very quickly!! :hugs: 

2016: I'm happy you're in the on a break section with me!! On a break sounds better to me than waiting to try, I still feel like a TTCer (is that a word?) Glad you enjoyed seeing the comedian, I will look him up on you tube, and see if he's there. I'm going to keep temping, although I am getting a new thermometer when I start a new cycle. My temps are still high, not sure when they should start to go down.

Hibiscus: Tried to chart stalk you but I think it's too early. I hope your temp shoots way up this morning. I read that a lot of people get a dip around 4dpo so I wouldn't think it's bad that yours was a bit low at 3dpo. Good luck!

I'm a little confused with this new dr. I may or may not be seeing. He wants follow up blood work done next tuesday which I expected but then I go again Friday and get more done and then he doesn't make a decision on whether the methotrexate worked until the following Tuesday. The other two doctors I saw decided whether it was working after 1 week. I'm not even seeing a dr. until over 2 weeks after, I find that strange and she didn't actually say that I get to see him, just that he would decide what to do then.


----------



## nicole3108

tiger4me: I thought I wrote to you...forgetful I tell ya! You're so patient! :thumbup: Your DH must be happy you don't have a terrible POAS habit! Good luck when you do test!


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome, GennaLynne! We're glad to have you :)

2016, you were right! My temp went up 0.5F this AM--woohoo :) 
Still been having weird cramps, which I don't understand. Maybe it's a good sign. Fingers crossed...


----------



## 2016

hibiscus07 said:


> Welcome, GennaLynne! We're glad to have you :)
> 
> 2016, you were right! My temp went up 0.5F this AM--woohoo :)
> Still been having weird cramps, which I don't understand. Maybe it's a good sign. Fingers crossed...

I love it when a plan
comes together! :dance:

What sort of cramps are they? Like af/dull ones/to one side like ov pains?


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome to Ladybird, as well! I missed your posts earlier, somehow. :)

As for me, I'm 32. DH is 28, so I'm in a bit more of a rush than he is (that's an understatement!). I had 2 MCs in 2009, both at 7 weeks. The OB/GYN was kind enough to do some testing for us, to see if there are any issues. My genetic karyotyping came back that I have an issue with one of my chromosome 10s, so we went to the genetic counselor who assured us that this particular issue is common and is probably just a common normal variation among people of Northern European descent, and that there's no scientific literature that indicates it's linked to any increased rate of MCs or birth defects. I really hope, of course, that I don't have a 3rd MC, but if I do I'm going to try to save some of the "material" to see if they can do testing on it. If it's the Chromosome 10, at least we'll know that is what the problem is.
I also have autoimmune hypothyroidism, which is treated, but it could signal that I am susceptible to other autoimmune issues, which could also be a potential MC cause.
The doc tested me for some common autoimmune clotting factors, which all came back negative, so I'm hoping that the 2 MCs were just a streak of bad luck.

Looking forward to chatting with all of you newbies!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, GennaLynne! We're glad to have you :)
> 
> 2016, you were right! My temp went up 0.5F this AM--woohoo :)
> Still been having weird cramps, which I don't understand. Maybe it's a good sign. Fingers crossed...
> 
> I love it when a plan
> comes together! :dance:
> 
> What sort of cramps are they? Like af/dull ones/to one side like ov pains?Click to expand...

Yes! The plan is on schedule...

It's just like a general lower abdominal and hip aching, no pains. Kind of feels like mild AF aches. 2 days ago, it felt VERY similar to AF, with weird pressure above my pelvic bone. I'm hoping it's a good sign, but I think it would be too early to feel anything, in any case.


----------



## MommyMichele

Good morning ladies! Good to see you back 2016!

Sorry I've not been posting much, just tired for the most part. Baby Baumy is already draining me!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all cant belevie im 10 weeks already *does happy dance!* whoo hoo!!
I also havea bump! its all hard and everything! I have my nice new maternity jeans on from the next sale today! wow...comfort! 

Only 5 days untill my next scan so ill update with pics! yay! cant wait! im so excited! I want to rock up now and just demand to be scaned!Lol

How is every one else!?!?


----------



## hibiscus07

i went back and found my original post with pregnancy symptoms from the first time I was pregnant. 

Here's what I said at that time:

4 dpo-7 dpo: Boobs started hurting, felt mild cramps in my lower back and hips, weird "bubble"/pressure around my uterus but not painful

8 dpo: Same as 4-7 dpo, but started getting metal taste in my mouth, having to pee a lot

9 dpo: Same as above, but cramps started to be more intense on occasion and boobs and nipples started getting bigger. Took a HPT and got a BFN.

10 dpo: Same. BFN again.

11 dpo: Same plus started getting really nauseated in waves throughout the day. Another BFN, but returned 30 minutes later and a very faint line had shown up. I wasn't sure what to think since I know you can't trust any results that show up after 10 minutes, supposedly.

12 dpo: Right when I woke up, I felt some heavy duty period-like cramps and was sure it had arrived. But...it hadn't. Nausea getting much worse and more persistent. I had one HPT left and it was a digital (I hate those--I'd rather look at a line and do an "is it?" or "isn't it?"analysis hehe). I took it in the AM and it was another BFN. I was convinced I was pregnant, so bought more HPTs on the way to work. Took one at work and it was a BFP! (Good use of work time, I might add. Haha)

13 dpo: Another BFP in the AM for good measure. Sore boobs, nauseated...


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, hope you didnt forget about me!!!!!
I have been having a great time here in the Dominican, the beaches are gorgeous and the water so blue, and VERY hot.
anyway, havent been able to get internet, not that i mind- its kind of nice not being on the computer at all. However, got a temp password for internet today so i can do some work emails and of course log on quickly to BNB. This is probably the only thread I have time for. Scanned the last 2 pages and looks like we have some newbies- yeahhh :happydance: welcome!!

Nicole- it sounds like you had an ectopic, hon i am soo very sorry for you and was really hoping this wasnt the case especially with your #'s increasing, you poor thing. I think a break is a great thing. :hugs:

2016- i think i saw briefly that the witch got you, ah thats lousy, sorry hon. Especially considering how great your cycle was, well with the longer LP your positive cycle is probably just around the corner.

I see Tiger4me is back, yeah! :happydance: we missed ya, how is your 2ww going??

Joli, how about you hon, when did you O? did the injections go well? I am really wanting to catch up how your cycle went.

As for me, i have no clue really how many dpo i am....lol, I do know I o'd before i left but it was kind of a gong show getting the timing right if you know what i mean. :rofl:
anyway, my mind is focused on the beach and sun and fun and not TTC, which is great. I have taken temps at random times in the morning, mostly after partying ect...so probably very inaccurate, but I dont realy care- the Caribbean has that effect I guess :)

well beautiful ladies, I am drinking my Pina Colada here and its not even 1100am and i am off to the beach soon.
I will be back Monday afternoon my time to catch up.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome back to the board, Britt! I hope you're having a great time in the DR :)
It looks like you O'ed on the 28th, so that would make you 8 dpo, right? 
I hope this is your month...

13 looong days until our honeymoon in Cozumel. I'm so jealous of all that Sun you're getting. It's been nothing but cold and dry here in Boston.


----------



## Joli

A big hello from South Africa to all you ladies! What a long flight! Welcome to all of our new joiners - you will find that we are a very supportive bunch :). Its good to hear from you too Britt, glad you're having such a blast!

For the benefit of our new ladies, just a quick 101 on me - was on the pill for 10 yrs, came off April 2009, and ttc, but didn't have any proper period. Doc put me on clomid for 2 cycles, I O'd, but no success. DH got his spermys tested, and motility and morphology was not great. We went to see a FS, who decided to put me on injectable meds this cycle to stimulate O, and then we will try IUI. The plan is to do up to 3 cycles, and if no success, we will have to move onto IVF. I am 30 in 2 weeks and DH is 30. We never imagined we would have to face these problems! We live in Hong Kong, and we are on holiday in Cape Town (just arrived!). We are meeting with a FS here on Mon to have a scan, and sometime next week, I should be getting IUI. Oh, forgot to mention, I also have mild PCOS, as if there weren't enough obstacles in TTC! Haha

Sorry I haven't got the chance to reply to each of your status, but DH is bugging me to stop tick ticking on my blackberry in bed! Its so lovely to hear all of your updates. I will be keeping in touch when I can - especially to give you an update after seeing FS on Mon. 2016, I really do hope CT makes me a momma!! :)

xoxo


----------



## 2016

Yay! Hello Joli! Glad you arrived safe :hugs:

Have you been to Cape Town before? I would recommend:

The V&A Waterfront (obviously)
Go up Table Mountain on the first clear day you have - don't wait because they often close they cableway if its cloudy/windy.
Drive up Signal Hill
Two Oceans Aquarium (at the waterfront)
Welness centre (I had the most amazing reflexology massage there....also at the Waterfront)
Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens
Boulders Beach (penguins)
Seal island trip from Hout bay
Best restaurant for authentic South African food - Karibu @ the Waterfront
Century city for shopping (just outside the city)

Probably more. The whole place is lovely. I wish I was there again!

Can't wait to hear how it goes on Monday. I am seeing my FS on Monday too and taking DHs spermies in for testing! Fun fun fun!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies. How are you? Thought i would pop in and say hello and see how you all are?
My name is Mandy and i have 1 daughter. Her name is Layla and she is my world. I love her with everything that i am :) I have a wonderful OH we are getting married next weekend :) I cant wait but i am super nervous as well. We have been TTC for just over a month now and i wish we were pregnant again but oh well it will happen when it happens :) 
I got my period of the 1st Feb so do i start counting from there when i OV? It is 14 days from the 1st day of your AF isnt it? I am new to all this counting and calculating cause with Layla it just happened :)


----------



## 2016

Mummytobe...welcome :flower:
Yes you do start counting from the first day of your period, so that would make you day 6 (CD6) today. When to count for ov depends on the length of your cycles. Most women don't actually ov on day 14 even those with regular 28 day cycles. Do you know how long your cycle is?


----------



## mummy to be

No 2016 i have no idea how long my cycle is.. i guess i should figure it out this month than hey :) fingers crossed :) i think it is normal but i was on the pill for so long it is hard to tell what my normal cycle is.... which sucks but oh well :) 
How your well.... :) :)


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi Ladies :flower: I've enjoyed the 101s as I didn't know much of your history either. I'm glad to be sharing your ttc journeys with you :kiss:

Welcome mummy to be! You've come to the right place to learn about your cycles and get a BFP. I hope you get yours soon too. And good luck for your wedding day next weekend, exciting times for you. Maybe you will conceive a honeymoon baby?!

Hi Nicole, nice to hear from you hon. I read about your new Dr... I wouldn't feel embarrassed about asking too many questions - it's your body and your baby so if you're not sure why they're doing something then I'd definitely ask. Atleast that way you may have some idea of why the doc is getting so many tests and delaying making a decision. AFM well so much for being patient lol, I want to test tomorrow!!! I know 10dpo will be too early and I don't want to get disappointed. And yes OH is very happy I'm waiting, he doesn't like the negatives either so we're probably wimps rather than patient lol.

Hi MommyMichele! Sorry to hear you're a bit tired and thanks for making the effort to say hello.

Congrats on your baby bump and new maternity jeans LittleAurora - too cute.

Hibiscus, woo hoo your temp shot up - good call 2016. Seems like the cramps are normal for you hon, so a great sign from previous.

Hi Britt, of course we didn't forget you :wave: My 2ww is going ok I'm 9dpo - same as you, but going sooo muuuuch loooonger than your 2ww. Wish I was in the Carribean too - I love pina coladas but not even drinking :growlmad: Temps looking good... waiting waiting. Meant to best testing when AF due on 14dpo but that ain't gonna happen lol. I wanna test tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: I have one early test in the cupboard and bought 2 digital ones today eek.

Heeeyyy Joli, lovely to hear from you but I agree with Hubby, even though I miss you already, chill for at least a couple of days lol. Looking forward to hearing about your appointment on Monday.

2016, and your appt is Monday too, you two have something going on there ;;) Good luck x

:flasher:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Welcome, Mummy to be!

5 dpo here. Temp still high--phew. Having some weird mild cramps still, but I don't feel too concerned about it. It does seem normal based on previous months. 

I'm ready to be 10 dpo so I can test!


----------



## hibiscus07

Another quick update. When I just went to the BR, I had a HUGE glob of EWCM. Hmmmmm interesting!
When I got pregnant before I had weird jelly-like CM, but I think that was later, like 9+ dpo. 
I don't think I can put that on my FF chart, though, because it will change my O date. I'll try and see what happens.


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...think it might make your crosshairs dotted. I just add "custom signs" and record it separately so it doesnt confust little FFs brain lol.


----------



## ~GennaLynne~

First of all, welcome Mummy To Be!

Second, I haven't been posting yet because I've been trying to catch up on the 111 pages you guys have here! You ladies are busy!

Thirdly, 2016, I noticed on the front page you had put test? beside my name. I tested this morning and....BFP! This is obv. a very lucky group! I think DH and I are still in shock....

Maggsy when are you testing?? 

Hibiscus - I've been having those same "pulling" uncomfortable cramps as well for the past week! Fingers crossed that its a good sign for you!


----------



## mummy to be

Awwww congratulations GennaLynne :) Well done huni!! Very happy for you!!! i bet your very excited :) 

Now on 7CD :( Can it go any slower lol. 
Thankfully i get married in 5 days and that will kinda be my focus for the next week lol.... Plus i will be OVing 2 days after the wedding!!! HONEYMOON BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fingers crossed girls!!!

Where is everyone???? 
I am in Central Queensland Australia :)


----------



## 2016

GennaLynne!!!!! Graduated already!! Congratulations! You can have a gold graduate badge now and if you click on the badge on pg1 it should take you to the Aphrodites page in first tri :hugs: What should I put you down as? 4w1d?

Mummy to be...honeymoon baby - how romantic! :dance: all the best for your wedding! :flower: Where you going for your honeymoon?
I am originally from South Africa, this is the 10th year I have lived in England.


----------



## hibiscus07

~GennaLynne~ said:


> First of all, welcome Mummy To Be!
> 
> Second, I haven't been posting yet because I've been trying to catch up on the 111 pages you guys have here! You ladies are busy!
> 
> Thirdly, 2016, I noticed on the front page you had put test? beside my name. I tested this morning and....BFP! This is obv. a very lucky group! I think DH and I are still in shock....
> 
> Maggsy when are you testing??
> 
> Hibiscus - I've been having those same "pulling" uncomfortable cramps as well for the past week! Fingers crossed that its a good sign for you!

Wow!! Congrats! See? This is a lucky group haha :thumbup:

Ooh I hope the weird sensations are a good sign. Did you have a weird feeling of pressure about your pubic bone?


----------



## Tiger4me

Congratulations GennaLynne - that was quick, really happy for you. 

Hibiscus, 2016 is right, FF puts dotted crosshairs even when you say Wet CM. I still left it in but you'll see on mine that when it compares fertility signs it will say you could have ovulated in two dates, not just one. Although it notes you can have several patches of EWCM over the one cycle. I think they put this down to high estrogen when your temps go down a bit in the luteal phase.

AFM I'm sad :cry: I temped and I shot up to 36.93 and tested - BFN. Felt queasy in bed, then an hour later had bright pink wipe and feel queasy now - prob feel sick from the disappointment. If headache follows today or tomorrow I'm definitely out. This is where the waiting game sux.

Mummy to be I'm in Perth WA. I love QLD, specially the weather.


----------



## hibiscus07

Tiger4me said:


> Congratulations GennaLynne - that was quick, really happy for you.
> 
> Hibiscus, 2016 is right, FF puts dotted crosshairs even when you say Wet CM. I still left it in but you'll see on mine that when it compares fertility signs it will say you could have ovulated in two dates, not just one. Although it notes you can have several patches of EWCM over the one cycle. I think they put this down to high estrogen when your temps go down a bit in the luteal phase.
> 
> AFM I'm sad :cry: I temped and I shot up to 36.93 and tested - BFN. Felt queasy in bed, then an hour later had bright pink wipe and feel queasy now - prob feel sick from the disappointment. If headache follows today or tomorrow I'm definitely out. This is where the waiting game sux.
> 
> Mummy to be I'm in Perth WA. I love QLD, specially the weather.

Thanks!
I just added a custom symptom, per 2016's suggestion. Good to know you can do that.

Don't feel too badly about the BFN just yet! It's still so early. Your temp going up is excellent and you're still in for the month, imo. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tiger4me

Thank you. I was really worried about the bright pink spotting but it stopped and turned to tiny bits of brownish pink. Will see how temp goes tomorrow.

I thought I'd do the same as you but FF changed my O date back to CD10 and says I'm 12dpo. No idea anymore so will just leave it without those dotted crosshairs.


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!! this is a very lucky thread I think!! 

Im from Northern Ireland!! and its very very cold today! but at least its dry! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!!

I am 5 weeks today!! I am so happy to be saying that! I hope you all get to say it very soon!

The Good: NAPS!! Love them!
The Bad: I don't fit my DD bras anymore.


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning all!
Temp same as the last couple days, still woke up with the mild cramping and weird pressure in lower abdomen and hips. CM after the glob of ewcm/jelly stuff (sorry for TMI) has been creamy ever since.

Tiger4me--your temp looks great. Woohoo!


----------



## ~GennaLynne~

Thanks everyone! 2016 - The Clear Blue test yesterday said I'm between 4 - 5 weeks. So 4w2d will work. I will let you know what the dr. says when I see her.

Mummy to be - congrats on the wedding! This will be a very busy week for you I'm sure! My fingers are crossed for your honeymoon baby! In answer to your question I'm in Ontario, Canada. Freezing my butt off currently!

Hibiscus - yes its a very lucky thread! I'm still having that really weird feeling of pressure on my right side, right above my pubic bone. Its hard to explain - kind of like an uncomfortable pulling nagging sensation that will occasionally turn into a slight cramp. Is that anything like you're feeling??


----------



## ~GennaLynne~

Oh Hibiscus, I meant to add that I've had lots of creamy CM too - never really stopped after OV. My fingers are so very crossed for you!! When is it time for you to test??

Tiger4me - I'm sorry about the BFN - its so disheartening - but as Hibiscus said its still early!


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone! Just a quick note from me, as I'm sitting in an internet cafe whilst DH patiently waits for me to write to you! Huge congratulations to you GennaLynne! What amazing news! How long have you been TTC?

Tiger4me, don't feel bad yet - you're not down and out until AF officially arrives! I'm still rooting for ya!

Nothing new yet from me... I don't feel as if follies have been getting any bigger, I don't feel bloated or anything, so am dubious on how my progress is...but I'll be seeing my Cape Town FS tomorrow, so fx'd that things are looking on track!

2016, thanks for all of the awesome suggestions of places to see!! I have only been to CT once before (it's where we got engaged), but we didn't get to see that much because our time was so short. Today we went to Stellenbosch to do wine and cheese tasting (thought i might as well enjoy it before my IUI!), and we also went to a lion rescue sanctuary...very cool! 

I miss you guys! I will write again tomorrow hopefully with an update from FS.

xoxo


----------



## 2016

Jaxvipe......how's it going hun? Where the heck has your eggy got to! Tell her to hurry the hell up and appear already!
hibiscus07......looking good on the temps! :thumbup:
Britt11.......maybe FF will give you crosshairs tomorrow! :dance: 
Joli.....I love Stellenbosch. My aunt lives in Franschoek which is one town along. Lovely out that way. I was going to suggest wine tasting but didn't know if you were travelling very far out of Cape Town. Best of luck with the appt tomorrow
Mommy to be & TaeboMama & Ladybird28....are you all ok? The start of a cycle is always so boring!
soon2bewifey & Maggsy.....How's it going - you tested yet?
Tiger4me.....12dpo.....don't worry about the stupid negative test. It was probably faulty :smug: try another tomorrow...:hugs: :dust:
nicole3108....how you feeling hun? I hope the meds are working and you aren't in too much pain. :hugs:

Michele...thanks for dropping by, I was meaning to come over to the 1st tri thread and wish you happy 5 weeks and Devi happy 8 weeks.


----------



## Ladybird28

Evening all, sorry been a bit quiet the last couple of days. Been feeling a bit ropey, think i may have some sort of sickness bug. I also seem to be having a bit of the blues at the moment. My sister in laws baby is due in 4 weeks and they found out on Friday it was a girl. I'm totally over the moon for them but at the same time I've started feeling so jealous that it's a girl and that I'm not pregnant. I don't know what's the matter with me, I just keep bursting into tears and I'm never normally like this. It didn't help when my mum kept asking if I was pregnant this aft when I told her I'd been feeling sick for days. Even though I assured her I wasn't she kept saying "are you sure".. Just what I needed! I know I'm so lucky to have two beautiful boys who I love to bits but to have a girl as well would make me so happy. But then I feel so bad and guilty for having these thoughts. Aarrgh what's wrong with me!!
Sorry for venting girls, I don't have anyone else to talk to bout this. 

Tiger4me..sorry to hear it was a bfn, you've still got a good chance, I've got my fingers crossed for you.
Hibiscus07 your chart looks good to me, hope your temp stays up.
2016 did you say you had a fs appt tomorrow? My mind is useless at the mo. If you do then best of luck xxx


----------



## 2016

Awwww Ladybird. Sorry you have been poorly :hugs: Don't worry about being down, I get like that at the beginning of every cycle. And that is an especially hard time to find out about your SILs baby's gender. In a few days things will pick up for you and you can gear up for this cycle and get your own little beanie :thumbup:
Also mother's can say silly things sometimes. My lovely mum said a silly thing about my ectopic at the time which has been ringing in my ears ever since :cry:
And don't apologies for venting - that is what we are here for :friends:

You are quite right, I do have a FS appointment this morning. Feel nervous about it because he told me to go away before cos everything is fine :nope: Think he might be annoyed I have come back "uninvited". Also taking DHs semen analysis in.
Will let you all know what happens.
x


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi A-Team! Am feeling a bit more chirpy today after a crappy day as no AF woo hoo. Still a smidge of spotting but mainly after BM. Nausea in the morning is getting stronger too.

I hear you all on the stupid test lol (thank you) but now I'm banned from testing until Valentines Day because I chucked a sad :dohh: but shhh, I will sneak one in tomorrow morning. Promise i won't get miserable until the fat lady sings.

It's a big day for us then tomorrow with Joli's and your appt 2016 GOOD LUCK LOVELIES (Helllloooo Joli - you got engaged in SA?! It gets better!) 2016 Wave those spermies around in front of the doc to pee him off and ask a million questions :happydance: 

Hey MommyMichele - 5 weeks woo hoo! So happy for you that you can say it x

Hibiscus, I stalked your temps this morning, looking good too hon :thumbup:

Hey Ladybird, like 2016 said, this is the place to vent. Your feelings are TOTALLY understandable and imho you need to honour them and it's good to get off your chest so you can concentrate on getting pregnant :hugs: 

Good vibes and baby dust to all the girls O'ing soon :kiss:

*Night


----------



## 2016

I am waiting in the FS office right now. My appt was supposed to be at 10 but after waiting for a while I went and hassled the receptionist only for her to tell me my appt was cancelled! Wtf? :growlmad:
Apparently my docs did that and didn't even bloody tell me! Just as well I registered with another doc last week. Can't believe it! Well I can because NHS is crap and this os not the first time they've made a bugger up! Sorry for ranting but I have been waiting and worrying about this :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

~GennaLynne~ said:


> Oh Hibiscus, I meant to add that I've had lots of creamy CM too - never really stopped after OV. My fingers are so very crossed for you!! When is it time for you to test??
> 
> Tiger4me - I'm sorry about the BFN - its so disheartening - but as Hibiscus said its still early!

my cramps don't seem to be on either side, just kind of a weird pressure right above the pubic bone, plus general dull achy cramps all over my lower abs and lower back. this could be normal. trying not to get my hopes up.
I should test on 10 or 11 dpo. 11 dpo if I can wait! I have a feeling I won't be able to wait. 

Thanks for the info re CM. Keeping my fingers crossed that creamy=good :D


----------



## 2016

Arrived at the hospital at 9am for my 10am appointment and the receptionist told me to go through and wait.* By 10.30am I heard her say to another patient &#8220;you are his last patient for the day and he will see you in a minute&#8221;.* So I leapt up and queried this with her and she fumbled around for a bit and said &#8220;Computer says no&#8221; ie. My GP surgery has cancelled the appointment and never told me!* Idiots!* After much confusion they told me to wait some more and he would try see me.* Eventually at 11:15am he called me in but didn&#8217;t even want to sit down and talk properly.* He said the scan doesn&#8217;t lie and I must just learn to live with the pain or go on the pill again??!?!* *sigh** looks like me and the BBD just don&#8217;t see eye to eye.
Going to book an appointment with the new surgery and see what they say&#8230;.although a part of me is inclined not to bother.* Even with a new referral it is going to take months to be seen by another specialist. :nope:
***
Got into work so late I am lucky I have a patient boss!* Better go catch up on work.
*
*


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> I am waiting in the FS office right now. My appt was supposed to be at 10 but after waiting for a while I went and hassled the receptionist only for her to tell me my appt was cancelled! Wtf? :growlmad:
> Apparently my docs did that and didn't even bloody tell me! Just as well I registered with another doc last week. Can't believe it! Well I can because NHS is crap and this os not the first time they've made a bugger up! Sorry for ranting but I have been waiting and worrying about this :cry:

OMG that's soooo annoying! Just to get your hopes up and then be sent home.. I'm sorry :(


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, temp is up 0.27F today, which could be a good sign. 7 dpo today. Still have the dull achy cramps--woohoo! (it's weird to be happy about cramps haha)


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls,

Just wanted to come in & shower good luck all over you all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Britt11

Good morning lovely ladies,
I am back in Canada now and home to my hubby after a long but glorious 8 days!! The flight last night was 7.5 hours yikes, but I slept the entire way on the red eye.
There is so much going on with me, but I'll leave that for a bit as i want to catch up with you guys.
Tiger4me- some promising symptoms, hopefully that BFP is right around the corner
2016- sorry for the lousy day, i cant believe what the run around they are giving you. So when he suggested the "scan doesnt lie" was he referring to your O date? i am confused, but hope you get some clear answers soon. Glad to see you bouncing back this cycle and on to hopefully getting a BFP soon.
Joli- sounds like you are having a wonderful time, when are you home and when is the IUI apt???? :)
Hibiscus- sounds like things are really gearing up for you and some positive signs, hope this is your month hon.
Devi- happy 8 weeks!!!! wow, time flies!!
also hope all our graduates are feeling great and thanks for popping in.
look forward to getting to know the rest of the new girls on the thread.
as for me, well definitely a wierd week,... will update FF with the temps I have taken.
I will update more later, just getting settled onto my computer.

hugs,


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it going? sorry to hear some of you being messed around! 

I cant beleive its valentines soon!!! whoo hoo!!


----------



## Ladybird28

well the good news is im feeling better today ladies and far more my usual self than I have been lately so onwards with this cycle it is!

2016 - I cant believe they messed you around so much this morning and you had to then put up with the drivel that he did give you when you eventually saw him. Thats the trouble with NHS its like a lottery isnt it, some people find they have wonderful supportive doctors who listen to you and others are stuck with miserable buggers who really arent interested. You deserve better than him hun, see if you can insist on seeing someone more positive. :hugs:
Britt - nice to meet you hun, you must be tired after such a long flight but you must be pleased to be back with hubby in time for valentines.

hey aurora, nice to meet you too... a fellow biker I see! Congrats on the bfp! Me and DH are bike demons too, we have a zx10r which we lurve but cause of this rotten weather it hasnt been out of the garage for months :growlmad:

So what are we all doing for Valentines this year..anyone doing anything special or are you just going to cosy up with DH and have a quiet one?


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

2016 - first I have to say WTF! How terrible for the doc to put you through that - its one thing to mess you around with appointment time, but quite another to be so dismissive! What did he mean by "go back on the pill"?! In any case, that's just really insensitive. I really hope you are able to find someone new and that it doesn't end up taking 6 months...

Tiger4me, your symptoms sound awesome!! I really hope there' some good news soon!

Ladybird - DH and I are going to stay overnight at a wine estate which has a cheetah outreach programme for Valentines. I love cheetahs, and you get to pet the little cubs! Can't wait! How about you?

Britt - welcome back!!!! I bet you're all tanned and relaxed! What did you get up to in sunny Dominican?

I met my FS today, he seems really good! We did a scan, and follies are still going slowly but he said not to worry, and that they will get there eventually! I have 2 follies on the left, about 14mm and 12mm...back for another scan on Wed, and he is estimating that we will do the IUI on Fri or Sat! I an so excited! We went to Robbin Island today (where Nelson Mandela was imprisioned for 18 years), which was amazing....but my day was topped off by DH and I watching the cutest, happiest little baby girl I have ever seen! She was around 9 or 10 months, and couldn't stop smiling, giggling and gurgling all day. So adorable, and so made me ache inside. I hope we all get out BFPs soon! X


----------



## 2016

When he said "the scan doesnt lie" he meant that I ovd 2-3 days after the scan....which would be CD14-15. Ridiculous if you look at my chart. He said the scan would also show up issues like PCOS and endo...and I agree the scan was right and I don't have that - but not about the ov.

He didnt specifically say go on the pill but he wants me to go on progesterone supplements for 2 months which willl prevent ovulation and "quieten down my ovaries". In my mind that is very similar to the dreaded progesterone only pill I was on as contraception! He said, well if you don't want to do that then the pain is not so bad.
I am half temped though to accept the progesterone suppositories because they are the same ones given to ppl with LPD/low progesterone...and then just take them after ov and see what happens. Risky I know, maybe not a good idea, but I am beginning to feel desperate again.
DHs SA results will be back tomorrow so I hope that is better news than I have had this week so far :nope:
Joli...14mm and 12mm is pretty good folly size - you are nearly there! :thumbup: So pleased the FS was good to you. Can I come see him too? :rofl: Keep us updated and we will all be rooting for you at the end of this week! :dust:


----------



## Tiger4me

Morning/Evening girls,

2016, I can't believe how that Dr treated you either!!! My gosh so rude. I wouldn't want to deal with him either. Is there any way you can get around the wait for another one?

Devi, thanks for popping in with all that baby dust - woo hoo. And good luck for your first scan in 2days, you must be excited! x

Hi LittleAurora, we're going to a moonlight cinema on the Sat night and then a music concert all day on V.Day, can't wait.

Joli, fx'd with you eggies xxxxx. Aw that little girl sounded gorgeous, and your V.Day sounds awesome too!

Britt welcome back hon. Looking forward to your update.

Hibiscus, woo hoo on your temps. I felt weird to be glad to be nauseus too lol.

Ladybird, glad to hear your spirits are back up xo

AFM, feel totally normal today. Had a bad headache all day/night yesterday then AF normally shows, but nothing yet. Fx'd, but sneaky BFN this morning. Waiting, waiting...

:shrug:


----------



## Tiger4me

Hey I think this is a first, replying after my own post. Everyone must be busy bees getting pregnant - good! :happydance:

Well, no AF yet, felt pretty normal today. Minor pains/cramping am but nothing, or gas lol. Will test again in 2 days, Thurs, if I'm still late - today could be 12 or 14dpo.

2016, I looked at your chart and that is crazy what the dr says you o'd on Cd 14-15 - even I can see that and I've only been charting a month :wacko: I'm sorry the way he treated you, it's just wrong. I hope you can change dr's soon as.


----------



## 2016

Thanks Tiger4me...thing is I have to go back to my gp and get referred again then back on the 2 month waiting list to see another specialist. Almost not worth the bother but I will go then just forget about it for a while. I am liking the relaxed ttc approach so fat! :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all-

Thanks to the grads for checking in on us! :thumbup:
2016--relaxed TTC is the way to go. I wish I could do it. Although, I will say I'm feeling pretty relaxed right now. Normally, I would test on 8 dpo for no reason and then get my hopes shattered. I really will wait til 10-11 dpo this month :)
Britt and Tiger4me--both of your temps are looking great! Fingers crossed for you.

Joli--Woohoo re the follicles! Good luck with IUI. I hope it goes according to schedule.

As for me today, still having the weird pressure/cramps. I'm not sure what to think of it. I was apparently having cramps on previous non-BFP cycles, as well. The 2 cycles where I did get my BFP, I felt _sure_ that I was pregnant. This time around, I don't have that feeling. No real boob pain to report, just the cramps and occasional nausea. Temp is still fine, down a little from yesterday's peak. Maybe it will go back up tomorrow.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
well in the swing of things now. Went to bed at 8pm last night as i was sooo drained, up bright and early this morning.
so great to hear your update Hibiscus, i have fx'd that the cramping is a good thing, (I have heard that from several women who got Bfp's) temps are high and looking good. 
Tiger4me- so are you late then?? :happydance: thats awesome, no more spotting?? hoping this is it for you.
2016- I am hoping that you are able to find a new FS or maybe your current one starts paying attention, i mean no one is more in tune with our bodies than ourselves!! I am hoping the pain goes away for you soon and you get a big fat BFP!!
Joli- ohhh, the follies have woken up!!!! yeah!! i really hope IUI works for you this cycle, like i mentioned before, a couple friends of mine have had great experiences.

Nice to meet you as well Ladybird, i look forward to reading your posts and sharing the journey.
sorry I know i have missed others, but i will get in the swing again soon.

As for me- I had cramping (serious cramping) at 3, 4 and 5dpo to the point where i had a couple of drinks to numb it lol.. but nothing since...so not sure if thats a good thing. 
Girls, can someone please look at my chart and give me their advice. I am soo confused, here is the heartbreaking part. I got a bfp yesterday on a pink preg test, and not even a faint line a very good line but dont get too excited, it was an error- how does that happen, so heartbroken!!!! I already told DH too....so not good. Anyway, decided to take another one last night and totally negative so waited a few hours and another one- still nothing!! so when I woke up this morning, I took the same test and a FRER and totally negative. so yesterdays was a mistake, how cruel. I should take a pic and show you guys, its still on there, 24 hours later....agghhh
I really have no other symptoms except a wicked cold but I was in the Dominican in a hotel room with someone who was sick, so thats likely nothing.
Oh, no spotting at all this cycle, unlike the last 2 cycles. Help girls, this one is so ohard.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> As for me- I had cramping (serious cramping) at 3, 4 and 5dpo to the point where i had a couple of drinks to numb it lol.. but nothing since...so not sure if thats a good thing.
> Girls, can someone please look at my chart and give me their advice. I am soo confused, here is the heartbreaking part. I got a bfp yesterday on a pink preg test, and not even a faint line a very good line but dont get too excited, it was an error- how does that happen, so heartbroken!!!! I already told DH too....so not good. Anyway, decided to take another one last night and totally negative so waited a few hours and another one- still nothing!! so when I woke up this morning, I took the same test and a FRER and totally negative. so yesterdays was a mistake, how cruel. I should take a pic and show you guys, its still on there, 24 hours later....agghhh
> I really have no other symptoms except a wicked cold but I was in the Dominican in a hotel room with someone who was sick, so thats likely nothing.
> Oh, no spotting at all this cycle, unlike the last 2 cycles. Help girls, this one is so ohard.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Oh no! That's so upsetting. I wonder what the heck happened! Maybe it wasn't a fluke and that one test was super sensitive. Try again in another day. It's great that you have no spotting :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Just because I loooove sharing TMI with y'all, I had to tell you that I had another round of unusual CM. Very slippery, almost fertile-looking. Not like the glob of EWCM/jelly I had a couple of days ago, but still interesting. In between these couple of incidents, I've just had a ton of creamy-lotiony stuff. 
I want to allow myself to get excited about all of these little signs, but I don't want to be let down with a BFN. Deep breath...


----------



## LittleAurora

Ladybird28 said:


> hey aurora, nice to meet you too... a fellow biker I see! Congrats on the bfp! Me and DH are bike demons too, we have a zx10r which we lurve but cause of this rotten weather it hasnt been out of the garage for months :growlmad:


cool bike! I had a CBR 600 RR Cant ride now Im prego any way! but i really really miss it!!!:cry: but its not worth the risk of falling off! I had a terrible crash a few years ago and nearly died! 



Tiger4me said:


> Hi LittleAurora, we're going to a moonlight cinema on the Sat night and then a music concert all day on V.Day, can't wait.

WOW! sounds romantic!! what film is showing?



How are the rest of you girlies?!?! 


My big scan is tomorrow!! whoo hoo trying not to burst with excitement lol :happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies,
> As for me- I had cramping (serious cramping) at 3, 4 and 5dpo to the point where i had a couple of drinks to numb it lol.. but nothing since...so not sure if thats a good thing.
> Girls, can someone please look at my chart and give me their advice. I am soo confused, here is the heartbreaking part. I got a bfp yesterday on a pink preg test, and not even a faint line a very good line but dont get too excited, it was an error- how does that happen, so heartbroken!!!! I already told DH too....so not good. Anyway, decided to take another one last night and totally negative so waited a few hours and another one- still nothing!! so when I woke up this morning, I took the same test and a FRER and totally negative. so yesterdays was a mistake, how cruel. I should take a pic and show you guys, its still on there, 24 hours later....agghhh
> I really have no other symptoms except a wicked cold but I was in the Dominican in a hotel room with someone who was sick, so thats likely nothing.
> Oh, no spotting at all this cycle, unlike the last 2 cycles. Help girls, this one is so ohard.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Britt - dont feel messed up cuz of the error bfp .. you are WAY WAY early to test hun.. wait another 4 days ( i know i know 4 days ) but it will save you all the false heartbreak - remember i waited till 15 dpo. No unnessesary spotting so that is good right?

tiger for me - charts look good hun - you are 14 DPO did you test yet?


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi girls,

Hey Britt, welcome back. I looked at your chart, I could swear you o'd 2 days earlier... usually the peak occurs after you've already o'd because the burst of the follicle produces progesterone - look how your temp skyrocketed on CD13. Even if you are 11dpo it's still too early for a BFP - I tested at 12/14dpo and got a BFN so I know how you feel. Do you know why FF gave you have dotted crosshairs? Sorry don't want to add to any confusion, but it just stood out. If so, it means your dip could be imp at day 8 and I found once that occurred my temp recovered, then went back up. I've found it interesting how some luteal phase temp patterns match the pre o temp patterns ie mine seems to go up then dip a couple of times, then go up and repeats. It's happened in the luteal phase too - might be a pattern for you too? I also noticed I had wet cm after creamy, and my bbs weren't as sore after 10/12 dpo, could def be symptoms. 

Hey Hibiscus, your temp patterns seem to have a recovery dip too, and you're 8dpo so could be imp dip too. My guess is it will go back up in a day or two.

2016, I like your pma, relaxed is so good and that way your new dr appt will arrive before you know it and fx'd you won't even need it!

Hey LittleBiker girl, my OH has a CBR 600 (i think it's 600). The movie is Sherlock Holmes which I heard is good.

Thanks Devi, yes I tested 12 and 14dpo (but that could be 10/12dpo due to o'd discrepancy) so still waiting... fx'd. Temp went up this morn so so far so good. I have lower ab pains near my pelvis and have a really full feeling down there as of today so something's goin on. Still gassy lol.

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Tiger4me said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hey Britt, welcome back. I looked at your chart, I could swear you o'd 2 days earlier... usually the peak occurs after you've already o'd because the burst of the follicle produces progesterone - look how your temp skyrocketed on CD13. Even if you are 11dpo it's still too early for a BFP - I tested at 12/14dpo and got a BFN so I know how you feel. Do you know why FF gave you have dotted crosshairs? Sorry don't want to add to any confusion, but it just stood out. If so, it means your dip could be imp at day 8 and I found once that occurred my temp recovered, then went back up. I've found it interesting how some luteal phase temp patterns match the pre o temp patterns ie mine seems to go up then dip a couple of times, then go up and repeats. It's happened in the luteal phase too - might be a pattern for you too? I also noticed I had wet cm after creamy, and my bbs weren't as sore after 10/12 dpo, could def be symptoms.
> 
> Hey Hibiscus, your temp patterns seem to have a recovery dip too, and you're 8dpo so could be imp dip too. My guess is it will go back up in a day or two.
> 
> 2016, I like your pma, relaxed is so good and that way your new dr appt will arrive before you know it and fx'd you won't even need it!
> 
> Hey LittleBiker girl, my OH has a CBR 600 (i think it's 600). The movie is Sherlock Holmes which I heard is good.
> 
> Thanks Devi, yes I tested 12 and 14dpo (but that could be 10/12dpo due to o'd discrepancy) so still waiting... fx'd. Temp went up this morn so so far so good. I have lower ab pains near my pelvis and have a really full feeling down there as of today so something's goin on. Still gassy lol.
> 
> :hugs:

Wow, that's interesting. I haven't heard of the recovery dip stuff. Looking at my chart, maybe that is the case. A dip on CD16 could have been a rise in estrogen, followed by an abrupt rise in progesterone on CD17. So, maybe CD18 is wrong. Hmm...
I could be 10 dpo then. Time to test! I was actually thinking I might break down and do it tomorrow. Maybe I should wait! No I shouldn't. Yes I should! (That's a bit of my internal struggle haha)


----------



## Britt11

Tiger4me said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hey Britt, welcome back. I looked at your chart, I could swear you o'd 2 days earlier... usually the peak occurs after you've already o'd because the burst of the follicle produces progesterone - look how your temp skyrocketed on CD13. Even if you are 11dpo it's still too early for a BFP - I tested at 12/14dpo and got a BFN so I know how you feel. Do you know why FF gave you have dotted crosshairs? Sorry don't want to add to any confusion, but it just stood out. If so, it means your dip could be imp at day 8 and I found once that occurred my temp recovered, then went back up. I've found it interesting how some luteal phase temp patterns match the pre o temp patterns ie mine seems to go up then dip a couple of times, then go up and repeats. It's happened in the luteal phase too - might be a pattern for you too? I also noticed I had wet cm after creamy, and my bbs weren't as sore after 10/12 dpo, could def be symptoms.
> 
> Hey Hibiscus, your temp patterns seem to have a recovery dip too, and you're 8dpo so could be imp dip too. My guess is it will go back up in a day or two.
> 
> 2016, I like your pma, relaxed is so good and that way your new dr appt will arrive before you know it and fx'd you won't even need it!
> 
> Hey LittleBiker girl, my OH has a CBR 600 (i think it's 600). The movie is Sherlock Holmes which I heard is good.
> 
> Thanks Devi, yes I tested 12 and 14dpo (but that could be 10/12dpo due to o'd discrepancy) so still waiting... fx'd. Temp went up this morn so so far so good. I have lower ab pains near my pelvis and have a really full feeling down there as of today so something's goin on. Still gassy lol.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Tiger4me,
thanks for the advice. Actually i was going to take the CD13 temp out as i had a bad infection that day, so maybe that is why my temp was up the one day? or maybe it is an early O, who knows. According to all the charts i was suppose to O on cd15 which i did according to FF and i did get the positive opk's just before and then the sore b.b's after....so who knows hey, the cm didnt match though? What is dotted crosshairs? Not sure what all that means, this is my first cycle charting.
I am sicker than a dog today, caught a cold in Dominican and i have a wicked headache probably from our temp change in Cgy. Aggghh, no symptoms really except extreme bloat and extreme fatigue, but i am jet-lagged and ill.

everything sounds really good though Tiger4me, i looked at your chart and great temps and no AF, :happydance::happydance: Are you testing again tomorrow?

How about you Hibiscus are you going to test then?? :) fx'd for you

How is 2016 and Joli??? I think Joli is still out of commission on vacation

talk soon and thanks for the feedback on my chart!!!


----------



## Tiger4me

Haha, I should have known you would want to test then Hibiscus lol. Good luck x

No probs Britt, sorry to hear you're ill and yes, that would make your temp skyrocket of course, so that makes sense. But it is strange the CM doesn't match. I might read up on that a bit more.

Well ladies, sorry to disappoint but I got AF today :cry: I had different type cramps this morning and they stopped, but I felt bloated. Then AF arrived lunchtime. I was so gutted, it all looked promising. My temp must've been wrong this morning? OH has been so sweet and understanding. Thanks so much for cheering me on :kiss:

:dust:


----------



## Tiger4me

Poo look at that CD1 :dohh:


----------



## hibiscus07

Tiger4me said:


> Haha, I should have known you would want to test then Hibiscus lol. Good luck x
> 
> No probs Britt, sorry to hear you're ill and yes, that would make your temp skyrocket of course, so that makes sense. But it is strange the CM doesn't match. I might read up on that a bit more.
> 
> Well ladies, sorry to disappoint but I got AF today :cry: I had different type cramps this morning and they stopped, but I felt bloated. Then AF arrived lunchtime. I was so gutted, it all looked promising. My temp must've been wrong this morning? OH has been so sweet and understanding. Thanks so much for cheering me on :kiss:
> 
> :dust:

Oh no! I'm so sorry about AF :( I know how disappointing that is...
On to next month!


----------



## Britt11

ahhh so sorry Tiger4me, everything was pointing into the right direction. Great PMA though, next cycle will be yours!
hugs,


----------



## LittleAurora

Scan went so well!!! she sucked her thumb and slept the whole time! lol....The midwife was even able to show us the cord! and she made a coment on how nice and thick it was! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0501.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0502.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0503.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0504.jpg


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> Scan went so well!!! she sucked her thumb and slept the whole time! lol....The midwife was even able to show us the cord! and she made a coment on how nice and thick it was! lol


Aww! Thanks for sharing. Sooo cute :)
Congrats, and please keep us in the loop as things progress. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Britt11

ahhhh tooo cute! and "she" sucked her thumb, i didnt think you could find out that early? :)
so happy for you

How you doing this morning Hibiscus? you and I are very close, i am 10dpo, any symptoms?
hugs,


----------



## LittleAurora

well the midwife actually pointed it out to us!! lol


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> ahhhh tooo cute! and "she" sucked her thumb, i didnt think you could find out that early? :)
> so happy for you
> 
> How you doing this morning Hibiscus? you and I are very close, i am 10dpo, any symptoms?
> hugs,

Hi Britt--I'm doing OK. Temp looked good this AM. As for symptoms, I've had weird dully achy cramps and pressure ever since O-time, pretty much. Occasional nausea, occasional sore boobs. However, I just don't have the feeling that this is the month. When I got pregnant before, I had a really good feeling about it. My boobs were killing me pretty early on. So...I don't want to give up hope yet, but I'm not convinced i'm preg. Oh well...

What about you??


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> ahhhh tooo cute! and "she" sucked her thumb, i didnt think you could find out that early? :)
> so happy for you
> 
> How you doing this morning Hibiscus? you and I are very close, i am 10dpo, any symptoms?
> hugs,

Ooh, I just checked your chart. Temps looking great!!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Hibiscus, so are yours!!!
Most of my preg friends and my sister told me that they really only had sore b.b's with their first pregnancy....for some reason the second and thirds it usually doesnt happen, so dont take that as a symptom for sure. The pressure and cramps are really good signs!

as for me, well its hard to tell because i still have a cold from the Dominican so generally i feel awful. I have had a massive headache for 2 days- brutal! No sore b.b's not a lot of cm but extremely fatigued. I had pretty bad cramps from 3-5dpo but thats it, but again i was in the Dominican so it could have been something I ate. so confused about this cycle. Not thinking this is it for me too as yesterday i had a drop of blood (just one) but from past cycles spotting has not been good for me....agghhh
when are you testing????
Hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

i found one remaining internet cheapie hcg stick (expecting more in the mail, of course!) and stupidly took it. It was stark white---argh! why did i do that?? way to make myself feel like crap!
i took an lh stick at the same time and that was light. not that it means anything.
what did i expect for 9 dpo and 3rd morning urine??
I think i'll do an FRER tomorrow AM.


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> i found one remaining internet cheapie hcg stick (expecting more in the mail, of course!) and stupidly took it. It was stark white---argh! why did i do that?? way to make myself feel like crap!
> i took an lh stick at the same time and that was light. not that it means anything.
> what did i expect for 9 dpo and 3rd morning urine??
> I think i'll do an FRER tomorrow AM.

:rofl: because we are women and we really want this, I do the same hon!!! Also because you hear of so many women on this board getting BFP's at like 8dpo...anyway, we just have to wait of course I guess.

Speaking of which... :haha:i did an IC as well this mornign and I got another stupid evap, its definitely an evap, I it happend after the 5 mins and the line is way over closer to the second line (i know from the opk's that the second line should be in the same spot a normal distance away) agggh, so frustrating. Has that happend to you on the tests? I bought mine from earlypregnancy.com

Fx'd for you hon!


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> i found one remaining internet cheapie hcg stick (expecting more in the mail, of course!) and stupidly took it. It was stark white---argh! why did i do that?? way to make myself feel like crap!
> i took an lh stick at the same time and that was light. not that it means anything.
> what did i expect for 9 dpo and 3rd morning urine??
> I think i'll do an FRER tomorrow AM.
> 
> :rofl: because we are women and we really want this, I do the same hon!!! Also because you hear of so many women on this board getting BFP's at like 8dpo...anyway, we just have to wait of course I guess.
> 
> Speaking of which... :haha:i did an IC as well this mornign and I got another stupid evap, its definitely an evap, I it happend after the 5 mins and the line is way over closer to the second line (i know from the opk's that the second line should be in the same spot a normal distance away) agggh, so frustrating. Has that happend to you on the tests? I bought mine from earlypregnancy.com
> 
> Fx'd for you hon!Click to expand...

Oh yes indeed, I've had the evaps. They are a killer. Argh!
I got my sticks from Amazon. The brand for this last batch is the highly reputable Wondfo corporation (I'm kidding. I've never heard of them. Who the heck is this Wondfo?)
I think the next ones arriving in the mail, also through Amazon, are from Baby Hopes. I had them once before I think I liked them a little better. They aren't quite as skinny as the Wondfo sticks.


----------



## Joli

Hi ladies! 

Aurora - I love the scans!! Keep them coming :) 

Britt - so sorry you're not feeling well, make sure you take it easy and get well soon - you never know if that bfp is waiting for you!

Hibiscus - fx'd for your testing! Lots of cm sounds promising!

Tiger - boooo to AF, biatch! I hope this month will be your cycle! :)

As for me - some good news! I had another scan today, and follies went from 12 and 14mm on Mon, to a respective 16 and 18mm today! Woohoo!! Honestly, I am so relieved, I have been getting injections every day for 23 days now, and under by belly is all bruised. So I have just had my trigger shot, and my IUI is finally scheduled for this Fri at 10:30am Cape Town time! I am trying not to get my hopes up, but I am so excited, and I really really really hope this will work...I think there is only a 15% chance, but that is better than nothing! A lot will depend on DH's spermys on the day, so we will have to wait and see... I promise I'll give you an update on Fri!! I will be relieved to have a 2ww without needles! Lol. 

How are you 2016 and Nicole?


----------



## 2016

Going to catch up in a minute....but first, what's going on with our aphrodite banner :(


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Going to catch up in a minute....but first, what's going on with our aphrodite banner :(

Yeah, I notice it disappears every once in a while. I bet the site is just having some tech issues or something...


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Aurora - I love the scans!! Keep them coming :)
> 
> Britt - so sorry you're not feeling well, make sure you take it easy and get well soon - you never know if that bfp is waiting for you!
> 
> Hibiscus - fx'd for your testing! Lots of cm sounds promising!
> 
> Tiger - boooo to AF, biatch! I hope this month will be your cycle! :)
> 
> As for me - some good news! I had another scan today, and follies went from 12 and 14mm on Mon, to a respective 16 and 18mm today! Woohoo!! Honestly, I am so relieved, I have been getting injections every day for 23 days now, and under by belly is all bruised. So I have just had my trigger shot, and my IUI is finally scheduled for this Fri at 10:30am Cape Town time! I am trying not to get my hopes up, but I am so excited, and I really really really hope this will work...I think there is only a 15% chance, but that is better than nothing! A lot will depend on DH's spermys on the day, so we will have to wait and see... I promise I'll give you an update on Fri!! I will be relieved to have a 2ww without needles! Lol.
> 
> How are you 2016 and Nicole?

Ooh yay, that's great news about your follicles! I can't wait to here how it goes. Two weeks without needles should be a nice break and hopefully it will be the last of the needles--woohoo! :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

Joli....woohoo sounds like we have lift off! I will be thinking of you on Friday. 8.30am my time :hugs: You are ever so strong to put up with all those nasty injections but hopefully you can now sit back and wait for the magic to happen!

Britt....I keep sitting here thinking this cold could be a symptom for you. Pregnancy shuts down your immune system so you could have been more susceptible to picking something up from travelling. Your temps are looking amazing! Hope that test wasn't faulty and you get a proper :bfp: soon. 

Tiger4me.....booo *hiss* :af: doesn't know when she's not welcome. Your chart was making me feel hopeful too :shrug: Funny thing is you will probably still get our nect chance at ov before I do! :rofl: Did I say that already? I'm losing my mind here :dohh:

Aurora...I said on the graduate thread but I do love your scans. Its great when any of you graduates remember us "little people" over here still hammering away at the grindstone :rofl:

Haven't heard from Maggsy but I saw on another thread her ticker is on CD2/3 again :( Also not seen soon2bewifey about but wasn't she off getting married very soon?

Nicole...if you are about I am thinking of you while you recover. Don't worry if you need to come on here and rant. We can't all be in a positive mood all the time :hugs:

News from my side for those of you who don't read my journal. Had a pretty crappy day yesterday because my BF's horse suddenly took ill and he had to be put to sleep :cry: I feel crushed when my friends are upset like that and it's awful to see an animal suffer. Makes me what to appreciate the wonderful people and animals in my life more :hugs:

Slightly brighter news was that DHs :spermy: analysis came back as "Excellent"! :dance: They didn't give all the stats because they said it didn't matter as it was just WAY above average. He is waiting for a call from NASA for his rocket fuel :haha:
Guess that means I am definitely the problem then :blush:


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh 2016, that is so awesome about DH's sperm count!! yeah, above average he must be so proud, you know men :thumbup:
well it sounds like your "problem" is fairly easy to fix and I have no doubt you will be pregs very soon- i think you were darn close last cycle and so maybe the one coming up is it!! Fx'd for you

thanks so much for the positive feedback, boy i sure hope so but I dont know. We really only BD once before i left, the day before O, so i was O'ng on the plane according to FF :rofl:
I know that test was an evap because i did another one and clear white :( 
it was almost at the test line and super wierd, so definitely faulty
i'm hoping that i am just early at 10dpo but loosing hope.... AF is due Saturday

Joli, I will be thinking of you as well on Friday, hope this is it for you hon!!

hello to the rest of the girls, as you can tell I am at the computer all day and have some extra time to read!! :)
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tiger4me

Woo hoo Joli, that's fantastic news hon. That mustn't be very pleasant having those bruises on your tummy, you're def doin it for the team hon x really hope this is the month for you too. I love how you got engaged in SA too, it has to be a momentous place for you guys. 

Hey Britt, you should've joined the mile high team too whilst you were at it, i wonder how FF would've rated that :haha: Don't lose hope yet x

2016, that's sad new about your BF horse. I hate hearing about things like that. I love animals too but at least he's not suffering anymore. Things like that do make you appreciate loved ones in your life. And woo hoo, that's awesome about DH spermies. I had good chuckle on NASA. I feel your time is soon too hon.

Hey LittleAurora, your scans are too cute and sucking 'her' thumb already! She sounds really comfy and at home there, good news about the cord, didn't know about that. Thanks for posting them here, was gorgeous to see.

I hope Maggsy's alright and yes, soontobewifey will be a wifey this weekend, she's probably super busy.

Well I had an interesting dream last night. I was with some people I don't know and it was my birthday (May). At the end on the wall were two symbols. First one I can't remember but it said that this symbol makes people want to have a baby (we decided out of the blue in December). The second symbol was a butterfly, which I love, and it said that something would develop and kinda split in two and grow, and I would conceive within 28 days! How strange huh. I woke up excited we'd conceive this cycle but realised it prob meant May. So will just see how it goes.

:shrug:


----------



## 2016

Tiger4Me...my birthday is in May too - 10th and my wedding anniversary is the 25th. Fellow Taurean?


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. Sorry i haven't been on. I have been flat out with my best firend here. I get married in 2 days and i am flat out with organizing all of the last minute things and getting everything ready to go!!! SOOOOO stressful!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I took an EPT I had, which was BFN, but I bought a FRER on the way to work, so I'm going to take that soon.
I feel really yucky today, which is a great sign. I _feel_ pregnant and I hope I'm not jinxing myself by saying that. I had near-AF type cramps as soon as I woke up, still have them, nausea, tons of creamy cm, and my temp went up 0.15F over yesterday. Even with that initial BFN, I feel more positive. I'll let you all know what happens with the FRER.


----------



## hibiscus07

Mummy to be, good luck with the wedding! It is super stressful, but hopefully you can enjoy the day itself--yay!

2016--woohoo about the spermies! Please don't assume that you're the problem :( It could just be chance and you haven't hit the right cycle yet. How many cycles have you been ttc?


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...This is cycle 6 so I know it's still early days :blush: Your symptoms are sounding good and temps look fab. Can't wait to see the FRER. :dust:


----------



## hibiscus07

It could just be wishful thinking, but I swear it looks like there might be the faintest of faint lines on the FRER. I guess I'll try again in the AM. Eek


----------



## Britt11

Goooooood morningn ladies,
oh mommy to be- so exciting that you are getting married in 2 days!!! Mine was just in August, one of the best days of my life, I had no idea i could feel that special and have such an amazing time with close friends and family. I kept mine really small but funky. We had it in an old eclectic church downtown and the reception in a loft with amazing food.. How big is yours? You must be stressed though...the day of is fun though and well worth it.

Hibiscus- oh yeah, my fellow DPO friend- Joli and I used to be but now we are off schedule together :( thats okay she is goign to get her BFP this month.
okay so great symptoms and great temps!! I am excited about the FRER but remember hon still very early days, so please dont be upset if its not positive just yet.
As for me no big symptoms except i still feel awful, but i still have a cold, had a wicked headache for 2 days but now its gone. Finally have some cm, but mostly wet (which i tend to get before AF). My temp was up again higher today which is good. The last 2 cycles i have gotten af on CD27 which would be tomorrow, when would my temp drop if i was to get it? day of, or day before?

as for testing well i did an OPK this morning for the fun of it and almost positive, but control line still darker. I have a FRER but trying to use Devi's advice and wait a little longer. I will use it tomorrow morning, i will be 12dpo and technically AF would be due that day or the next.

How is everyone else this morning?
cheers,


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> It could just be wishful thinking, but I swear it looks like there might be the faintest of faint lines on the FRER. I guess I'll try again in the AM. Eek

Hey just read this. Well it is very early so something faint would be expected. Maybe post it? Or have you opened it up? lol...I shouldnt encourage that but some ladies can see it better that way

Fx'd for you
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Goooooood morningn ladies,
> oh mommy to be- so exciting that you are getting married in 2 days!!! Mine was just in August, one of the best days of my life, I had no idea i could feel that special and have such an amazing time with close friends and family. I kept mine really small but funky. We had it in an old eclectic church downtown and the reception in a loft with amazing food.. How big is yours? You must be stressed though...the day of is fun though and well worth it.
> 
> Hibiscus- oh yeah, my fellow DPO friend- Joli and I used to be but now we are off schedule together :( thats okay she is goign to get her BFP this month.
> okay so great symptoms and great temps!! I am excited about the FRER but remember hon still very early days, so please dont be upset if its not positive just yet.
> As for me no big symptoms except i still feel awful, but i still have a cold, had a wicked headache for 2 days but now its gone. Finally have some cm, but mostly wet (which i tend to get before AF). My temp was up again higher today which is good. The last 2 cycles i have gotten af on CD27 which would be tomorrow, when would my temp drop if i was to get it? day of, or day before?
> 
> as for testing well i did an OPK this morning for the fun of it and almost positive, but control line still darker. I have a FRER but trying to use Devi's advice and wait a little longer. I will use it tomorrow morning, i will be 12dpo and technically AF would be due that day or the next.
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?
> cheers,

Ooh, Britt, your temp looks great!!
You're very smart to wait to test. Otherwise, it's just a big downer. Blah...

My coworker, who's also TTC, just came to look and she said I'm crazy and that there's no line. I'm just telling myself she doesn't have the expert POAS eyes that I have :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Goooooood morningn ladies,
> oh mommy to be- so exciting that you are getting married in 2 days!!! Mine was just in August, one of the best days of my life, I had no idea i could feel that special and have such an amazing time with close friends and family. I kept mine really small but funky. We had it in an old eclectic church downtown and the reception in a loft with amazing food.. How big is yours? You must be stressed though...the day of is fun though and well worth it.
> 
> Hibiscus- oh yeah, my fellow DPO friend- Joli and I used to be but now we are off schedule together :( thats okay she is goign to get her BFP this month.
> okay so great symptoms and great temps!! I am excited about the FRER but remember hon still very early days, so please dont be upset if its not positive just yet.
> As for me no big symptoms except i still feel awful, but i still have a cold, had a wicked headache for 2 days but now its gone. Finally have some cm, but mostly wet (which i tend to get before AF). My temp was up again higher today which is good. The last 2 cycles i have gotten af on CD27 which would be tomorrow, when would my temp drop if i was to get it? day of, or day before?
> 
> as for testing well i did an OPK this morning for the fun of it and almost positive, but control line still darker. I have a FRER but trying to use Devi's advice and wait a little longer. I will use it tomorrow morning, i will be 12dpo and technically AF would be due that day or the next.
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?
> cheers,
> 
> Ooh, Britt, your temp looks great!!
> You're very smart to wait to test. Otherwise, it's just a big downer. Blah...
> 
> My coworker, who's also TTC, just came to look and she said I'm crazy and that there's no line. I'm just telling myself she doesn't have the expert POAS eyes that I haveClick to expand...

:rofl: ahhh, I love it the expert POAS eyes is right!!! I was 10dpo yesterday and I had a BFN, i'm pretty sure i would have another BFN today as well, so going to wait until 12dpo....... now to keep my mind off of it!! 
thanks, your temps are awesome too. Hoping this is it!!
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...ignore your coworker! Our opinion is the only one that counts! :rofl:
Post a pic!!!


----------



## 2016

Ps your temps look great...and so do yours Britt :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus...ignore your coworker! Our opinion is the only one that counts! :rofl:
> Post a pic!!!

I think I'll refrain from posting a pic. You guys will think I'm insane, too. I _think_ I see something when I squint really hard but I can guarantee it won't show up in a pic. :(


----------



## 2016

Awww no fair! :cry: Will you post tomorrows pic?


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Awww no fair! :cry: Will you post tomorrows pic?

Yes! I'll post tomorrow's pic, even if it's a BFN (hope not :( )


----------



## Britt11

its funny the "pregnancy points" on FF keep going down each day for me lol....today i am at a "46% chance" only... what the heck?? :)
cheers,


----------



## Devi#1

Britt11 said:


> its funny the "pregnancy points" on FF keep going down each day for me lol....today i am at a "46% chance" only... what the heck?? :)
> cheers,

Britt. that damn thing is so faulty.. never went above 16 for me. lol.. so 46% is pretty damn good. 

Hibuscus - All the best !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> its funny the "pregnancy points" on FF keep going down each day for me lol....today i am at a "46% chance" only... what the heck?? :)
> cheers,
> 
> Britt. that damn thing is so faulty.. never went above 16 for me. lol.. so 46% is pretty damn good.
> 
> Hibuscus - All the best !!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, Devi!

My stupid FF pts are 72 now, but they've been that high on BFN months, so I don't think they mean anything!


----------



## 2016

Yeah they're crap - I had 98 points last cycle and, last time I checked....NOPE...not pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

thanks Devi!!
So testing tomorrow, wish me luck.
have had some cramps today so I hope AF isnt around the corner...
cheers,


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, so I broke down and took pics with my cell phone. Sorry that they aren't very clear. Not that there's much to see, anyway...

So, what do y'all think? No line? It's so early. Hmm...
 



Attached Files:







IMG00362-20100211-1520.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG00363-20100211-1521.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Britt11

hey, its really fuzzy so i can barely make out anything on it, (even the writing preg/not preg isnt clear)
the question is do you see any kind of a line that is pink? even if its super faint if you can see a faint pink line, its a BFP! i have never gotten any hint of a line on a FRER before.
i have everything crossed for you hon
hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> hey, its really fuzzy so i can barely make out anything on it, (even the writing preg/not preg isnt clear)
> the question is do you see any kind of a line that is pink? even if its super faint if you can see a faint pink line, its a BFP! i have never gotten any hint of a line on a FRER before.
> i have everything crossed for you hon
> hugs,

I think it's a BFN. when i squint i can kind of see something but not an obvious pink line. I'll just have to re-test. boo


----------



## 2016

Thanks for posting the pic. I am finding it difficult to see anything but I think that's the blurring. If the line is super faint the pic has to be crystal clear to see anything.
I still have high hopes for you because you are only 10dpo and it wasn't FMU (although many people are now saying FMU isn't always the best):shrug:

Look forward to tomorrows test! Come on pink line! :dust:


----------



## Joli

Its so nice to read all of your updates! Hibiscus and Britt, I really do hope this is your month! Britt - I hope you feel better soon, you poor thing! 

Tiger - surreal dream! Its amazing how much your subconscious mind has power over your body...so you never know!! 

Thanks for all of your kind messages and thoughts - sorry I haven't been able to 'thank' each one, but the page uploading takes so long on my blackberry! I got a +opk today, and my left ovary with the follies have felt really heavy today, so I guess everything is on track for ovulating tomorrow! Its so strange to know exactly when all this is supposed to happen, and it kinda takes a lot of the magic and mystery away, but what the heck, as long as it works! I guess a lot will depend on exact timing and quality of spermys. We hiked Table Mountain today, and the whole time I was worried about DH's spemys overheating! Lol. 

I will send an update tomorrow! X


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay!!!!! Good luck Hibiscus and Britt.... I will be rooting for you both! Fingers x'd hunnies!!!!! ;) xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Evening Girls, my first catch up for a few days..sorry!!. Things been a bit mad at work and stuff. Plus my eldest son has just been diagnosed with asthma at 11 so he's been a bit upset thinking he might have to give up his footie etc. Luckily he should be able to keep on with everything as long as he's careful. Plus my mum fellover and broke 2 fingers yesterday. Bit of a nightmare when she's on crutches waiting for a knee replacement and only had an op on her other hand 2 weeks ago.!

Hibiscus - your pic was blurry but I did think I could see something v v feint though, cant wait to see your next pic.
Tiger - so sorry the blasted witch got you, roll on for bfps this month!
2016 - such good news that DH's spermies are jet propelled ;-) 

Im a bit out of touch so only managed to scan through posts very quickly so sorry for those I've missed.
Hopefully talk soon,off to bed now, cant keep my eyes open! xx


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi Ladies, well it's been like a comedy act reading this morning, except for your Mum's accident Ladybird, so sorry to hear about that. It hasn't been a good couple of days for you. There are many sportsmen these days that manage asthma, so if your son does be careful I'm sure he'll be fine. A footballer (aussie rules) with asthma here in Perth won the Brownlow Medal - the top award - so all is not lost.

Hibiscus your temps look amazing! I'd be suprised if you weren't up the duff, so stay away AF cramps, bring on preggo cramps. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow. My temp dropped on the afternoon AF arrived so had no warning grrrr, but not sure if temp was right.

2016, I'm 24th May, so close to your anniversary. I'm Gem, but am more Taurus, and so keeps me grounded.

Joli, yaaaayyyy, you're o'ing soon, woo woo! Don't worry about it being a bit premeditated, the whole temping thing feels like that to me. It doesn't matter the means, only the love and the result. I literally laughed out loud of the image of you hiking up this glorious mountain in beautiful CT worried about your DH's spermies. That will keep me laughing for days!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for feedback on my dream, i think you're right about the body ;-)

Britt, I hope your great temps and illness cause your pregnant too! 

Feb might be a big BFP month! Good luck ladies xoxoxox I'm CD 3, blah, but temps seem more consistent now which is good.


----------



## Britt11

ahhh that sucks, still early. I got a BFN at 10dpo, we'll see what tomorrow brings at 12dpo. so far no AF....hoping.

I had quite a day, we had to deal with the police today on one of our rental properties. Apparently our tenants were using it as a huge drug trafficing joint- nice!!!! so now its off to doing up eviction notices ect...oh and the cops broke the door down for the arrest, so you know the mean business. what is wrong with people????


----------



## Britt11

sorry guys i missed a few posts in between (i hate how the email reminder takes you to only one post)
Good to hear from you Ladybird, i hope your son's asthma is mild and can be well controlled. there should be no reason why he would have to quit 

Tiger4me- thanks for all your positive comments, i do hope this is your month as well

Joli- ohhh how exciting, sounds like the follies are behaving perfectly. Its actually kind of neat to know exactly when your ovulating. I dont get any sort of O pain, so i never really know until after. FX'd that Friday's procedure is a success. I couldnt help but chuckle about hiking but worrying about DH's sperm overheating :rofl:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Ummmmm, so I might be out of my mind for not even being able to wait 12 more hours to take a test, but I took a blue dye Walgreens test. I've had skinny blue/grey lines on those before that were BFNs, but I have a light blue line that is full thickness that showed up within about 90 seconds. I showed DH and he saw it, too. I don't fully trust blue dye tests, so I won't consider it a BFP until I see it on a pink dye test. Trying not to get too excited here...


----------



## Devi#1

hibiscus07 said:


> Ummmmm, so I might be out of my mind for not even being able to wait 12 more hours to take a test, but I took a blue dye Walgreens test. I've had skinny blue/grey lines on those before that were BFNs, but I have a light blue line that is full thickness that showed up within about 90 seconds. I showed DH and he saw it, too. I don't fully trust blue dye tests, so I won't consider it a BFP until I see it on a pink dye test. Trying not to get too excited here...

EEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!! :happydance: post it hun!! take a good pic this time though.. 
thhheeeeehhheee.. even I had a funky positive like blue dye test on 13 DPO(FMU) before my FRER(FMU) test on 15 DPO. Make sure u use FMU with the next one. :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Ummmmm, so I might be out of my mind for not even being able to wait 12 more hours to take a test, but I took a blue dye Walgreens test. I've had skinny blue/grey lines on those before that were BFNs, but I have a light blue line that is full thickness that showed up within about 90 seconds. I showed DH and he saw it, too. I don't fully trust blue dye tests, so I won't consider it a BFP until I see it on a pink dye test. Trying not to get too excited here...
> 
> EEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!! :happydance: post it hun!! take a good pic this time though..
> thhheeeeehhheee.. even I had a funky positive like blue dye test on 13 DPO(FMU) before my FRER(FMU) test on 15 DPO. Make sure u use FMU with the next one. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Eeekkk is right! I increased the contrast so it's easier to see. What do you think???

Sorry it's not good quality, either. All I have is the crappy camera on my Blackberry. I lost the connector cord for my regular digi cam...argh
 



Attached Files:







IMG00374-20100211-1951.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Britt11

I see a little something :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope this it for you hon, testing tomorrow mornimg for me with FRER
FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## hibiscus07

sorry to be obsessive, but here's the inverted version
 



Attached Files:







tempImages_5884-inverted.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MommyMichele

Britt, that is one rocking chart hun!

Hib, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> sorry to be obsessive, but here's the inverted version

are you starting to get excited? how is the line in real life?
you have a great chart, symptoms, faint line and you just feel it, i would say things are looking good. Still early, but hopefully you get a unmistakeable bfp tomorrow or the next
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be obsessive, but here's the inverted version
> 
> are you starting to get excited? how is the line in real life?
> you have a great chart, symptoms, faint line and you just feel it, i would say things are looking good. Still early, but hopefully you get a unmistakeable bfp tomorrow or the next
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, I'm feeling excited! I can't help it! Wheee!
Although the faint line showed up within a minute or two, as it sits there, it's been getting darker, so I assume that's good.
I wish I had a better camera to show you , but hopefully tomorrow's test will be better. 

Even if I'm pregnant, I'll still be nervous until 14 weeks. I've had the two MCs, both at 7 weeks, so I can't help but expect that will keep happening. Great attitude, huh? I need that PMA!


----------



## 2016

hibiscus.....Woot! I see those lines for sure :yipee: Can't believe I went to bed and missed more tests! :dohh: Can't wait for the pink dye today :happydance:

britt....looking forward to today's test too!


----------



## 2016

Ladybird....sounds like you are having a time of it! I used to have asthma for many years and had both the brown and blue inhalers. Used to you say? Well eventually it kind of dissappeared!! I still get the odd tightness/wheezing if I really over exter myself but I figure anyone would :shrug: So there's hope your son might not have it forever. I believe regular exercise is good for increasing the lung capacity so I hope he shouldn't have to give up his sport. I have also heard that acupuncture (*sigh* she's selling acupuncture again :haha:) is good for asthma.
Also sorry to hear about your Mum's fingers. Unlucky week for both of us I say. Will be glad to see the back of it! :smug:

Tiger4me...yeah Taureans are the best! I am sometimes over sensible though and other times get whisked away on a whimsey of Moon days and talking to animals :blush: Maybe there is a little Gemini in me?


----------



## 2016

Britt & Hibiscus WAKE UP...I wanna see your :test: :hissy:
:rofl:

Thinking of you today Joli as you get your bit of magic :dust:

Jax...are you ok Hun? Not heard much from you lately...


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, ladies...I'm sorry to report...


That I got two big ol BFPs!!!!! Take a look at my pics. I was able to use a camera at work (and was sure to remove the pics after!! haha)

What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







HPT1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 11









HPT3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I can't really make them out on my iPhone but if there are lines that came up in the time limit then it would be a BFP!!!! I can see a line on the blue dye tests. Congrats hibiscus hun! You'll have to come join the graduates thread now! Lol :) xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have just opened each one individually now and I can see faint lines on frer too!!! Whoop whoop!!!!!! How exciting! :)


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus !!!!!!Woop woop!!!! :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :flower: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Britt11

Yeah Hibiscus :happydance::happydance:
Congrats to you hon, happy and healthy 9 months.

well you had better news than me today, I had a temperature drop and a BFN on a Frer this morning, so I guess I'm out. Just have to wait for AF now.
I am so disappointed, like when is this going to happen for me already?? I definitely am ovulating and everything is normal...perhaps its on DH's side.
that being said this month was a long shot with the travel during O.

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's so far.
Also thanks to the graduates and the rest of the girls for being so incredibly encouraging. It was fun temping this cycle

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Yeah Hibiscus :happydance::happydance:
> Congrats to you hon, happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> well you had better news than me today, I had a temperature drop and a BFN on a Frer this morning, so I guess I'm out. Just have to wait for AF now.
> I am so disappointed, like when is this going to happen for me already?? I definitely am ovulating and everything is normal...perhaps its on DH's side.
> that being said this month was a long shot with the travel during O.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's so far.
> Also thanks to the graduates and the rest of the girls for being so incredibly encouraging. It was fun temping this cycle
> 
> :hugs:


:( I'm sorry to hear about the temp drop. There's always next month (I know...it doesn't help to hear that).

As for me, I won't consider myself officially pregnant until I get past 1st trimester. I don't quite trust it. Having two MCs has made me mighty nervous. I guess I'll hang out here and the grad aphrodite room. I can't fully make the move until I feel this is gonna stick.


----------



## 2016

Britt...a bfn at 12dpo and a slight temp drop doesn't mean you're out! How long are your cycles normally? I still have hope for you this cycle :hugs:
How long have you been trying for?

Hibiscus...let me know when you want me to transfer you to the graduate list and what your counter will be ie. Do you want to go from LMP or ov date?


----------



## hibiscus07

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Hibiscus :happydance::happydance:
> Congrats to you hon, happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> well you had better news than me today, I had a temperature drop and a BFN on a Frer this morning, so I guess I'm out. Just have to wait for AF now.
> I am so disappointed, like when is this going to happen for me already?? I definitely am ovulating and everything is normal...perhaps its on DH's side.
> that being said this month was a long shot with the travel during O.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's so far.
> Also thanks to the graduates and the rest of the girls for being so incredibly encouraging. It was fun temping this cycle
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry to hear about the temp drop. There's always next month (I know...it doesn't help to hear that).
> 
> As for me, I won't consider myself officially pregnant until I get past 1st trimester. I don't quite trust it. Having two MCs has made me mighty nervous. I guess I'll hang out here and the grad aphrodite room. I can't fully make the move until I feel this is gonna stick.Click to expand...

And, btw, it didn't drop _that_ much. As long as it's above the cover line, you could be OK. 12 dpo is still early!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Britt...a bfn at 12dpo and a slight temp drop doesn't mean you're out! How long are your cycles normally? I still have hope for you this cycle :hugs:
> How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Hibiscus...let me know when you want me to transfer you to the graduate list and what your counter will be ie. Do you want to go from LMP or ov date?

You can transfer me...that's fine. Eeek! I'm gonna stick around on the board for a while, still.
I guess I'll go from ovulation day since my follicular phase is kind of long. That would make me...ummm...3 weeks, 4 days, I think. I'll have to doulbe check my ticker.


----------



## Britt11

you girls just made me cry, you are so incredibly sweet.....Its so hard this TTC thing isnt it? It takes every once out of you...sorry, its tough and I know you girls are all going through the same thing and are so strong. I never thought it would be like this.
We have been trying for 6 months now and next month will be #7, i was on the pill mostly since i was 17 (couple very small breaks) and came off a week before the wedding but I'm telling you- 3 of my close friends my age, all on the pill for almost as long as me got pregs within 3 months (one of them 2 cycles only).
I guess I just thought it would happen right away....
I'm 32 turning 33 this year, and i have had a couple of nosy women tell me I'm not pregs yet because of my age....it was so hurtful.

anyway, enough ranting, thank you so much for the positive words. I guess it aint over until the fat lady witch shows up:winkwink: so who knows. 

2016 my cycles are normally 28 days, so due tomorrow but the last 2 cycles my p came on the 27th day, so today. I have never been late only early, so i guess i will know for sure by tomorrow afternoon as the witch will likely be here.

You ladies are so wonderful thanks again for the positive words
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

I just saw the 2 banners Hibiscus, lol!!!! your hilarious and too cute.
Not to worry, you will be doning an orange only banner soon
hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> you girls just made me cry, you are so incredibly sweet.....Its so hard this TTC thing isnt it? It takes every once out of you...sorry, its tough and I know you girls are all going through the same thing and are so strong. I never thought it would be like this.
> We have been trying for 6 months now and next month will be #7, i was on the pill mostly since i was 17 (couple very small breaks) and came off a week before the wedding but I'm telling you- 3 of my close friends my age, all on the pill for almost as long as me got pregs within 3 months (one of them 2 cycles only).
> I guess I just thought it would happen right away....
> I'm 32 turning 33 this year, and i have had a couple of nosy women tell me I'm not pregs yet because of my age....it was so hurtful.
> 
> anyway, enough ranting, thank you so much for the positive words. I guess it aint over until the fat lady witch shows up:winkwink: so who knows.
> 
> 2016 my cycles are normally 28 days, so due tomorrow but the last 2 cycles my p came on the 27th day, so today. I have never been late only early, so i guess i will know for sure by tomorrow afternoon as the witch will likely be here.
> 
> You ladies are so wonderful thanks again for the positive words
> :hugs:

Awww I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down. Believe me, I know how it is. I'm actually the exact same age as you! 32 going on 33 this year. I've always been worried I couldn't have a baby because I'd never been pregnant until last year, which, as we know, ended in MC. My mom had a terrible time getting pregnant. Her first, my brother, arrived when she was 36, and I arrived when she was almost 41! My parents almost gave up and were even looking into adoption when she found out she was preg with me. For the 1970's, 40 yrs old was super old to have a baby!
Anyway, because of her difficulties, PLUS the fact that I have NO cousins, and NO nieces or nephews made me think my family is just not fertile haha. 

I, too, had been on the pill since I was 19 yrs old. But I also thought that there would have been a slip-up at some point along the way, so assumed I could never get pregnant. I guess birth control pills really do work!

Even though I just got the BFP, I can't say I feel much better than you at this point. They don't seem to want to stick, so I'm not out of the woods for quite a while. I'm really worried I will never have a sticky baby.

Keep it up! We really are all in this together here!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> you girls just made me cry, you are so incredibly sweet.....Its so hard this TTC thing isnt it? It takes every once out of you...sorry, its tough and I know you girls are all going through the same thing and are so strong. I never thought it would be like this.
> We have been trying for 6 months now and next month will be #7, i was on the pill mostly since i was 17 (couple very small breaks) and came off a week before the wedding but I'm telling you- 3 of my close friends my age, all on the pill for almost as long as me got pregs within 3 months (one of them 2 cycles only).
> I guess I just thought it would happen right away....
> I'm 32 turning 33 this year, and i have had a couple of nosy women tell me I'm not pregs yet because of my age....it was so hurtful.
> 
> anyway, enough ranting, thank you so much for the positive words. I guess it aint over until the fat lady witch shows up:winkwink: so who knows.
> 
> 2016 my cycles are normally 28 days, so due tomorrow but the last 2 cycles my p came on the 27th day, so today. I have never been late only early, so i guess i will know for sure by tomorrow afternoon as the witch will likely be here.
> 
> You ladies are so wonderful thanks again for the positive words
> :hugs:
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down. Believe me, I know how it is. I'm actually the exact same age as you! 32 going on 33 this year. I've always been worried I couldn't have a baby because I'd never been pregnant until last year, which, as we know, ended in MC. My mom had a terrible time getting pregnant. Her first, my brother, arrived when she was 36, and I arrived when she was almost 41! My parents almost gave up and were even looking into adoption when she found out she was preg with me. For the 1970's, 40 yrs old was super old to have a baby!
> Anyway, because of her difficulties, PLUS the fact that I have NO cousins, and NO nieces or nephews made me think my family is just not fertile haha.
> 
> I, too, had been on the pill since I was 19 yrs old. But I also thought that there would have been a slip-up at some point along the way, so assumed I could never get pregnant. I guess birth control pills really do work!
> 
> Even though I just got the BFP, I can't say I feel much better than you at this point. They don't seem to want to stick, so I'm not out of the woods for quite a while. I'm really worried I will never have a sticky baby.
> 
> Keep it up! We really are all in this together here!! :hugs:Click to expand...

ahhh hon, thanks.
I think this will be sticky for you. I guess the research shows that most first and even second pregnancy's dont stick, but the next should. I have no doubt this will be it for you. My best friend from high school had a story like yours (she m/c at 8 weeks, heartbreaking) but she now has a gorgeous 5 yr old girl and a beautiful 6month old boy.
I am really happy for you, this thread is soooo lucky!!!!! I love 2016 for setting it up!!
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...now now hunny none of thus "they don't seem to want to stick" talk. :hugs: it is unfortunately quite common to have a loss, very unlucky to have two but highly unlikely to have 3! You need to keep the PMA and believe that this one is different! I have a very good feeling about this and I will send you extra sticky cyber :dust: every day! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt..... I'm almost 31 so age is irrelivant! Lol I felt out like you do and I didn't get a BFP on frer until I was 2 days late on a 26 day cycle! So don't count yourself out just yet. I hope this is your cycle hun x x;)

hibiscus..... I had a mc before my 2 boys at around 12 weeks and it was awful at the time and had to have a D and C and stay over in hospital. Kinda put me off having anymore but I think it was just my bodies way of getting used to being pregnant. All has been well since but I am still paranoid this time!!!!! I hope this little beanie is a sticky one for you hun x x


----------



## Britt11

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Britt..... I'm almost 31 so age is irrelivant! Lol I felt out like you do and I didn't get a BFP on frer until I was 2 days late on a 26 day cycle! So don't count yourself out just yet. I hope this is your cycle hun x x;)
> 
> hibiscus..... I had a mc before my 2 boys at around 12 weeks and it was awful at the time and had to have a D and C and stay over in hospital. Kinda put me off having anymore but I think it was just my bodies way of getting used to being pregnant. All has been well since but I am still paranoid this time!!!!! I hope this little beanie is a sticky one for you hun x x

you are such a sweetie, thanks. I had no idea that you didnt test positive until later with a FRER. Thanks girls I guess there is still a bit of hope. No af yet, I usually get it in the morning...so by tomorrow morning we'll see.
I do have cramps though and a pulling feeling in my side. I have a wicked back ache which i always get at AF time....
:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Hiya ladies!! 

Back from the appointment.. and everything is just perfect!! I am smiling ear to ear!!! got to see my lil PANDU.. with the lil heart beating away.. they pushed me 2 days forward so today is exactly 9 weeks!! YAY!! I will post a pic soon too. 

I was in there for awefully long though, they did all the tests in the world i think.

PAP, thyroid, breast, pelvic, H1N1 shot (it hurts like hell), urine took almost 7 viles of blood for routine tests, then last was the scan!! it was so much fun.. hahah.. YAY YAY YAY!! & lil Pandu was wriggiling around saw the heart thumping away! 

We are finally going to call our parents and tell them today.. both sets of parents live thousands of miles away from us on different continents .. they are gna be soooo happy.. 
------------------

Congrats Hibiscus !! H&H 9 months Hun!!

Britt - dont be so sad.. It aint over till AF comes.. & it will happen soon.. dont worry.. stay healthy & dont stress ..


----------



## Ladybird28

Whoo hoo hibiscus!!! Bfp...yay!!! so pleased for you Hun. I'm looking forward to seeing those darker lines. Totally understand how cautious you are and I'm sure this'll be a sticky bean, got everything crossed for you x


:dust::dust:


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - congratulations!!! Omg, I am soooo excited for you! If all goes well (which I'm sure it will!), when is your due date? You must be soooo happy :)

Britt - I am totally understanding where you're coming from - I had so many people tell me I would get back to me normal cycles within 6 months of coming off the pill... We have now been ttc for 10 months now. Finding 2016 and the rest of you gals has been such a God-send. Honestly, I think I would be going mad without being able to rant and support each other! We're all here for you, and you're not out yet this cycle!

As for me, I had my IUI today!! We were really tired cause we had to get up super early to get to the clinic. DH had a washed sperm count of 15 millon. FS said 20million would have been ideal, 10mil is no good, and 15mil is kind of in between, so we'll see! It wasn't painful, just felt like a pap smear. I don't think I had O'd before IUI since my temp hadn't dropped this morning, but FF says I should override the ovulation day, because of the trigger shot, so I guess tomorrow will be 1dpo. Finally!! Ovaries on the left (with follies) have felt very heavy all day, so I think that shows I have O'd. We will BD again tonight just to cover all bases!! A bit worried that bb's are not sore (they usually are during O), so progesterone may not be quite there yet...but am hopeful...sooooo hope this will work. 15 million, surely one can find an eggy?!?!


----------



## Britt11

Devi, yeah what an exciting wonderful update, cant wait to see the pics!!!!! thanks for sharing hon and checking in on us.

Ladybird, 2016, how are you both doing today? i know there has been a lot of support and talk with the rest of us but would like to hear whats new with you guys as well.

Joli- oh my gosh, i was totally thinking of you today!! What an amazing procedure....the coolest feeling has got to be knowing that you guys could have possibly conceived!!! yeah!! I know dont worry about the sore boobs, i dont know about you but I usually get it after I O'd like the next day or a bit later... If you have a heaviness feeling, there is definitely something going on hon. Cant wait to hear the updates and i agree BD is a good idea tonight as well.

How is Tiger4me?

as for me, well my body is whacked out right now it seems. I have had cramps all day and no sign of AF yet, just keep going to the washroom and expecting to see it on the TP at any moment. I have some EWCM as well, which is wierd, i have been quite dry for the last few days.
Anyway, lets hope the witch doesnt make her way over night....tomorrow AF is officially due.
Thanks girls, it aint quite over!!
hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone!

Joli--I guess my due date would be about October 25. Eek.
I'm so glad to hear your IUI went well! Fingers crossed that you will be joining the graduates in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## 2016

Joli....I was thinking about you ALL day! Glad it all went well. 15 million sounds jolly good to me! Shoot me for saying - it only takes one! I wouldn't worry that things aren't like your normal ov. With all the drugs controlling the show your body will probably behave differently to normal. I noticed that last cycle your temp didn't dip on ov day...it was actually on the way up so similar pattern maybe :shrug:
I really would recommend that reflexology at V&A welness centre in your 2ww. You will feel like a new woman! :thumbup:
Not to wish your holiday away but when are you flying home?

Britt...EWCM is a sign of increased estrogen which like a lot of things can mean pregnancy or :af:.  Since it is not normal for you, I am guessing and hoping pregnancy. I am ordering the :witch: to pass you by this month! :hugs:

hibiscus...Lovely time of year for a bubba. Esp in Boston with the incredible fall colours!

Not much going on my end......CD12 B-O-R-I-N-G. :rofl:
I am enjoying this R&R though. Only temping if I am up and BDing when we feel like it. I really needed a break. Am doing my own electroacupuncture at home and just trying to be healthy and relax.


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## Britt11

Morning Michelle, I am up early on a Saturday because i cant sleep...agghhh, have woken up 3 times since 0100am and having a hard time getting back to sleep. I am totally bagged AND i have a headache...

So ladies, here is my update:
temp is slightly up from yesterday, 37.12 and no period so far!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
since I have been off the pill I have always gotten my period by now....so not sure? cramps are lighter this morning, I have creamy cm (sorry tmi) :shrug:
so i did a blue dye test this morning as i am 13dpo and there is a scant thin blue line, but i have gotten this before and been an evap. I bought it yesterday b/c they were 2 for $10 and the FRER was startch white yesterday morning and bothered me...
I have a CB digi....should I try it? I mean at 13dpo and the day of my period, the test should be totally positive by now shouldnt it?
Hibiscus have you tested again today?

I hope someone else is up soon
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

just did the CB digi, "Not Pregnant" - heart wrenching- i will be chucking this in the garbage never to be seen again :)
so either levels are low or AF is just showing up a bit late this month...

Ahhh girls, this is so tough,


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh crap news!! is it too early to test with a digi? they are not very sensitive!


----------



## Britt11

thx Littleaurora, I am hoping this is the case that its too early for a digital.
I have another blue dye test that I guess I will take either later tonight or tomorrow morning to see if it gets darker.
fx'd!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Morning Michelle, I am up early on a Saturday because i cant sleep...agghhh, have woken up 3 times since 0100am and having a hard time getting back to sleep. I am totally bagged AND i have a headache...
> 
> So ladies, here is my update:
> temp is slightly up from yesterday, 37.12 and no period so far!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> since I have been off the pill I have always gotten my period by now....so not sure? cramps are lighter this morning, I have creamy cm (sorry tmi) :shrug:
> so i did a blue dye test this morning as i am 13dpo and there is a scant thin blue line, but i have gotten this before and been an evap. I bought it yesterday b/c they were 2 for $10 and the FRER was startch white yesterday morning and bothered me...
> I have a CB digi....should I try it? I mean at 13dpo and the day of my period, the test should be totally positive by now shouldnt it?
> Hibiscus have you tested again today?
> 
> I hope someone else is up soon
> :hugs:

Hi Britt--try not to get discouraged. It's still early! Temp being up at 13 dpo is a really great sign. Do you have previous months' charts posted on your FF? I'll go check. I'm curious when your temp went down previous months.
I might hold off on the digital. Those things have always let me down; if it's negative, it might make you feel bad.

Yes, I tested again today (because I'm crazy). And the lines are darker on both the blue and the pink. I still wouldn't call either one dark, but def better than yesterday. I'm so scared that they're gonna get lighter and AF will arrive. Eek. I'll post the pics later.
Temp's up a bit, too, so that's good.


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Michelle, I am up early on a Saturday because i cant sleep...agghhh, have woken up 3 times since 0100am and having a hard time getting back to sleep. I am totally bagged AND i have a headache...
> 
> So ladies, here is my update:
> temp is slightly up from yesterday, 37.12 and no period so far!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> since I have been off the pill I have always gotten my period by now....so not sure? cramps are lighter this morning, I have creamy cm (sorry tmi) :shrug:
> so i did a blue dye test this morning as i am 13dpo and there is a scant thin blue line, but i have gotten this before and been an evap. I bought it yesterday b/c they were 2 for $10 and the FRER was startch white yesterday morning and bothered me...
> I have a CB digi....should I try it? I mean at 13dpo and the day of my period, the test should be totally positive by now shouldnt it?
> Hibiscus have you tested again today?
> 
> I hope someone else is up soon
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Britt--try not to get discouraged. It's still early! Temp being up at 13 dpo is a really great sign. Do you have previous months' charts posted on your FF? I'll go check. I'm curious when your temp went down previous months.
> I might hold off on the digital. Those things have always let me down; if it's negative, it might make you feel bad.
> 
> Yes, I tested again today (because I'm crazy). And the lines are darker on both the blue and the pink. I still wouldn't call either one dark, but def better than yesterday. I'm so scared that they're gonna get lighter and AF will arrive. Eek. I'll post the pics later.
> Temp's up a bit, too, so that's good.Click to expand...

Hey Hibiscus, yeah :dance::dance: So happy the lines are getting darker, you must be so thrilled. Definite sticky bfp!!!!!!!!

This is my first month charting so I have nothing to compare it to.
The thing that is very different is I am like clockwork in getting my period, I have always gotten it by this time.
I have a slight pulling feeling in left and right side again this morning, it feels wierd. Cramps are minimal or not really there today... 

So what are your symptoms and what have been your symptoms Ms Prego?? :) your turn to list symptoms from the Aphrodite grads
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Michelle, I am up early on a Saturday because i cant sleep...agghhh, have woken up 3 times since 0100am and having a hard time getting back to sleep. I am totally bagged AND i have a headache...
> 
> So ladies, here is my update:
> temp is slightly up from yesterday, 37.12 and no period so far!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> since I have been off the pill I have always gotten my period by now....so not sure? cramps are lighter this morning, I have creamy cm (sorry tmi) :shrug:
> so i did a blue dye test this morning as i am 13dpo and there is a scant thin blue line, but i have gotten this before and been an evap. I bought it yesterday b/c they were 2 for $10 and the FRER was startch white yesterday morning and bothered me...
> I have a CB digi....should I try it? I mean at 13dpo and the day of my period, the test should be totally positive by now shouldnt it?
> Hibiscus have you tested again today?
> 
> I hope someone else is up soon
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Britt--try not to get discouraged. It's still early! Temp being up at 13 dpo is a really great sign. Do you have previous months' charts posted on your FF? I'll go check. I'm curious when your temp went down previous months.
> I might hold off on the digital. Those things have always let me down; if it's negative, it might make you feel bad.
> 
> Yes, I tested again today (because I'm crazy). And the lines are darker on both the blue and the pink. I still wouldn't call either one dark, but def better than yesterday. I'm so scared that they're gonna get lighter and AF will arrive. Eek. I'll post the pics later.
> Temp's up a bit, too, so that's good.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hibiscus, yeah :dance::dance: So happy the lines are getting darker, you must be so thrilled. Definite sticky bfp!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is my first month charting so I have nothing to compare it to.
> The thing that is very different is I am like clockwork in getting my period, I have always gotten it by this time.
> I have a slight pulling feeling in left and right side again this morning, it feels wierd. Cramps are minimal or not really there today...
> 
> So what are your symptoms and what have been your symptoms Ms Prego?? :) your turn to list symptoms from the Aphrodite grads
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooh the pulling could be a good sign!!

I actually just added my symptoms to the big thread of early pregnancy symptoms last night. Here's what I posted: 

"1 dpo-now: mild, dull cramps throughout lower abdomen, hips. Also, like a painless pressure/bubble feeling around my uterus. This is a big one: Creamy CM ever since ovulation, with two quick incidents of EW-looking CM on about 6 dpo and 9 dpo.
4 dpo: intense headache. I almost never get headaches. Went away with naproxen.
5 dpo-now: occasional nausea, nothing major.
10 dpo, AM: woke up with more intense cramps, pressure, felt like AF on the way. Constipated. BFN in the AM on FRER.
10 dpo, PM: lying on couch watching TV, starting getting stinging sensations in my boobs. I knew I had to be pregnant, decided to break down and take another test 12 hours ahead of time (yes, I'm impatient!). Faint BFP on the blue dye || Walgreens test.
11 dpo (today): BFP on FRER and another on Walgreens test. Cramps ALL day, took tylenol and didn't help much. Mild nausea, mildly sore, harder boobs. Constipated, which is unusual for me.

This is similar to my last pregnancies (which ended in MC, unfortunately), except that I think I had the pressure/cramping earlier on (even pre-implantation, which I don't understand) and I didn't have sore boobs until 10 dpo. I believe my boobs were sensitive from about 4 dpo-on last time."


Also, Britt, I posted my symptoms from my previous BFP a few pages back on the aphrodite thread. Did you see it? It was a little different this time vs last.


----------



## 2016

Britt...I wish I was on earlier because I would have said DON'T USE THE DIGI :hugs:. They are all very well and good to get reassurance and see those beloved words but they are only half as sensitive as a FRER. I would also say try hold off testing tonight (if you can, and I know it's hard...I tested AM and PM from 9dpo last cycle :dohh). As Tink said, she was getting bfn up until 15dpo I think then a bfp at 16dpo.

Hibiscus...yeah! so glad the lines are getting stronger for you. Please post more pics cos I love to see a :bfp:.....living vicariously you see!
Please don't worry if the lines don't get precisely darker every day. My BF got a reasonable bfp at 10dpo then the next day it was pretty much bfn and it was the same brand of test. She thought it was all over but the line was back the next day and she is now almost 16 weeks with no problems. This one is going to go all the way hun! :hugs:

Michele....morning! 6 weeks for you tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

thanks Hibiscus, no i didnt see that thread from before, thanks though
I had really bad cramping in the Dominican at 3-5dpo but thought it was something I ate.
I have no sore boobs and just a wierd pulling/stretching feeling on the sides of my stomach. I have had headaches for the past 3-4 days, and today's is a doozy.
I am very tired and am having insomnia for the last 3-4 days too...wake up and cant go back to sleep

aghhh, lets hope the witch stays away for me!!!
when was your AF due?

how are the rest of the ladies??


----------



## Britt11

Thanks 2016, thats good to know about the Digi....darn it, it was a conception indicator one too- there goes $20!!
no problem I agree, i will wait until tomorrow morning. Maybe I will get a FRER too, as we know those dont give false +'ves.
thanks girls, if I get AF today I'll let you know 

thanks for the support
Britt


----------



## Ladybird28

aawww Britt what a bugger bout the CB digi, but like Aurora says it could just be that its too early for a digi. Your charts still looking good and the pulling is a good sign, so there's still time for you yet. Bring on that :bfp:

hibiscus - so glad to hear the lines have slightly darkened today :happydance:

well I've been so busy lately I'd lost track of what cycle day I was on. I only realised today that it was cd11. Time to start breaking out the opks.
I've not sure about timing bd'ing this month either.Ive been thinking bout just bd'ing every other day but Im not sure. Ideally I'd love a girl (after havin 2 boys) but after reading all the different tips on when to bd for one I'm more confused than ever!! :dohh:


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...I would ask Tinkerbelle about conceiving girls because that is what she was trying to do. I think to conceive girls you are supposed to BD up until about 2 days before ov then stop so the :spermy: have to work harder to get the eggy. The stronger, longer living sperm are apparently the girl ones. Also eating acidic foods eg. citrus/spicy foods and coffee helps I think. Oh and no orgasm for you! :rofl:


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks 2016 I might see how she did things. I mean don't get me wrong even if it was a boy I'd still love it to pieces but just thought I'd try some of the theories out to try n sway it for a girl.I had heard about bd'ing up to 2 days before ov but to be honest if I did that I prob be worried during the 2ww whether we'd done it enough!!! Mad I know but that's me!!
It's difficult at the best of time to get chance to bd, my oh is at work everyday from 5.45am so that's morning bd out (and he works weekends too) and when he gets home, he's that tired that he's usually nodding off by the time I've got the kids in bed. So I was thinking that every other day may be easier for him.
Oh what the hell I'll just see what happens...:winkwink:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Ladybird...I would ask Tinkerbelle about conceiving girls because that is what she was trying to do. I think to conceive girls you are supposed to BD up until about 2 days before ov then stop so the :spermy: have to work harder to get the eggy. The stronger, longer living sperm are apparently the girl ones. Also eating acidic foods eg. citrus/spicy foods and coffee helps I think. Oh and no orgasm for you! :rofl:

thats so interesting!!!!!!
How are you doing today 2016 BTW?

Yes definitely bring out the OPK's Ladybird its getting close, especially if you want a girl. thx for the advice as well
hugs


----------



## 2016

Britt...I am fine thanks :) Cold but happy. I am enjoying having a "gratitude journal" as it is making me think more positively of the things I already have in my life. I am a very lucky lady really. :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

thats so cool 2016. You are a very positive person so that would just add to it.
Hon, you were so close last cycle, I am so hoping the next one is yours!
:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt...... Hun I really hope you get a definite BFP..... All signs are looking good for you! How exciting!!!! I used a cb digi too early too and got a not preg result.... If you get a visible line of a frer... Then try cb digi and hopefully get the pregnant 1-2 you have been waiting for!!!! Oooooohhhh keep us posted! Eeekk!

Ladybird.... I also have 2 boys and am really hoping this is my girl! There is some brilliant info on methods to conceive specific genders on ingender.com

Its a brilliant website and well worth a read. Shettles never worked for me so I tried the O+12 method plus supplments and checking pH levels to make sure things were acidic enough. Also followed more of a girl diet. Good luck hun..... Hope you are soon pregnant with your baby girl! :)


----------



## Britt11

Thanks Tinkerbell, I am starting to get excited after reading your post.
So very tired today, had a nap but I had that lousy sleep last night.
so a bit of cramping today and still no AF!! :happydance:
my gosh I am hoping I get some sort of a positive tomorrow morning as I will be 14dpo....
Was your first positive test at 15dpo? or was that just with a FRER? did you test before that? :)
thx, I have everything crossed.

Wonder how Joli is doing, havent heard from her, she might be travelling.

Cheers,


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Britt..... I was testing at least twice a day every day from 8dpo with ics and they were supposed to be super sensitive like 10 miu! I didn't get a positive on anything until I was 16dpo and 2 days late for af so you've got great chance of getting a bfp in the next day or 2. Good luck Hun :)


----------



## Britt11

okay, thanks, that gives me a bit of relief.
I hope so, its so nerve racking....keep going to the bathroom to check for AF.
please keep everything crossed for me.....and hopefully she doesnt show overnight and I'll do another test
hugs,


----------



## 2016

Britt...this is for you to dip yourself in when you wake up - good luck with the test! :hugs:

:dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:


----------



## Britt11

seriously 2016 you are so sweet!!! thanks so much :blush:

Okay girls so here is today's update:

temperature still up, again lower today but hey I'm not anywhere close to 37 during AF. Again day 4 with total insomnia, going crazy!!!!!!! :wacko:
So no AF still, that is a full one day late and 14dpo and the biggest BFN you have ever seen this morning!!!!!! :growlmad:
I have no clue girls, I am at a loss as to whats happening. I had significant cramps yesterday night and today nothing. CM seems like pre AF, honestly I dont feel pregs but I dont understand why AF isnt here yet....perhaps its stress. Aggh, i'm not trying to be negative but at 14dpo and 1 day late I should have a positive by now.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?
anything new? Joli, how are you feeling? 2016, I need to look at your chart to see what CD you are. How is Hibiscus??? getting more symptoms? :)
Tiger4me, where are you at?

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all-
Fingers crossed for you, Britt! Temp is still looking pretty good. :)

As for me, my temp is super high right now (phew), this AM's test much darker than yesterday, so that is all good. However, twice when I went to the BR this AM, the first time I wiped I had very very light brown spotting (which was gone by 2nd wipe both times I peed), and intense AF-like cramps when lying in bed this AM. I was so scared AF was coming, but I feel reassured by the higher temp, darker FRER, and sore boobs. 

I never had spotting around AF time with either previous pregnancy, so perhaps this is a good sign, like implantation is deeper or something. Haha--I'm grasping at straws here!
This time around, I've been taking baby aspirin, so maybe that makes me more likely to spot. I hadn't used aspiring during either of the previous pregnancies. 
I'll let you know if it worsens. I'll check in with the grads, too, to see if they had any spotting around AF time.


----------



## Britt11

thanks honey!! 
Your temps are awesome. My sister and my friend both had brown cm right at the time you are having it (they both had healthy babies), from what I hear its pretty normal.
so exciting that your FRER is darker today, mine is startch white!!!!!!

I have had zero spotting, so I'm like where the heck is AF?? Maybe DH and I can BD to bring it on....:rofl:

Your fine hon

hugs


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> thanks honey!!
> Your temps are awesome. My sister and my friend both had brown cm right at the time you are having it (they both had healthy babies), from what I hear its pretty normal.
> so exciting that your FRER is darker today, mine is startch white!!!!!!
> 
> I have had zero spotting, so I'm like where the heck is AF?? Maybe DH and I can BD to bring it on....:rofl:
> 
> Your fine hon
> 
> hugs

I just checked your chart. Is it possible you ovulated later than you thought?? Like maybe that dip at 6 dpo? That would be weird, though. Hmm


----------



## Britt11

ahhh your too cute, thanks hon. Dont think so unfortunately, I think FF is bang on with this one...I had the positive opk and sore b.b's right after which would make it CD15. My temps were a little whacky this cycle as I was on an early 7.5 hour flight and in the Caribbean with a 3 hour time change and not to mention some partying....lol
I think I have to wait it out today to see if AF shows. If it doesnt show by tomorrow than I think something is very strange.....
Gosh I would love to be pregs but got to be realistic, too hard when AF shows...

very happy for you though....the rest of us will be there soon


----------



## Britt11

Well thanks lovely ladies for all the support and positive vibes this month after being a day and a half late (which has never happend to me), the witch got me this afternoon.....
Anyway, I did O a little later CD15 this cycle so that makes sense to get it today (exactly 14 days later), strange though it didnt come in the morning. Cramps are wicked, so maybe I will get a real period this month.
I need positive vibes for next month ladies. On to cycle #7

Oh how do I start a new cycle with FF BTW?
I do love charting as it wasnt a huge suprise on AF today and I definitely know I am O'ng so it just must be a matter of time

Big :hugs:
Britt


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Well thanks lovely ladies for all the support and positive vibes this month after being a day and a half late (which has never happend to me), the witch got me this afternoon.....
> Anyway, I did O a little later CD15 this cycle so that makes sense to get it today (exactly 14 days later), strange though it didnt come in the morning. Cramps are wicked, so maybe I will get a real period this month.
> I need positive vibes for next month ladies. On to cycle #7
> 
> Oh how do I start a new cycle with FF BTW?
> I do love charting as it wasnt a huge suprise on AF today and I definitely know I am O'ng so it just must be a matter of time
> 
> Big :hugs:
> Britt

I'm sorry, Britt! :(
On to next month...and now you'll know a normal pattern for yourself so it might be easier to tell what's going on during the next cycle.

FF will create a new cycle month for you as soon as you enter bleeding/menstrual flow on your chart.

Good luck!


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, I'm having more spotting this afternoon. It's driving me crazy. Argh.
I hope it's just left-over from implantation or a faux-AF. Otherwise, it doesn't make sense for it to be a MC with the line getting darker and my temp even higher today.


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi girls, here I am, thanks for asking. I've been enjoying a lovey dovey romantic weekend with my man and getting lots of new house stuff we need to do. No time for computer. Happy Valentines Day for yesterday too! I'm day 6 I think so boring. I had a longer period so might O later around CD13/4 this time.

Wowwwweeee!!!!!!!! Your're pregant hibiscus, Congratulations hon, soooo happy for you xoxox but nooooo stay away bad spotting only want good spotting. Please keep picturing that beautiful babe in your arms, or a HUGE baby bump and forget all about any MCs. What is MC anyway, never heard of it, doesn't exist, erased from memory forever more... lol. Stay positive and flowery like your name!

Ohhh Britt, sorry to hear AF is here. I know how you feel, at least we'll be on similar cycle together with Joli not far away... anyone else? 

2016 I loved all that baby dust, woo hoo, we'll save it for this cycle ;-) and hmm, yes i think there is a bit of a gem in there ;-) you're too wicked.

x


----------



## Tiger4me

And how could i forget?!? 

HAPPY YEAR OF THE TIGER - WOO HOOOOO!!!! We got 3 or so months to go to get our Tigers girls, still plenty of time.

xoxoxoxox


----------



## 2016

Britt...darn it! I am sorry about :af:. Can't believe I managed to miss your post about it especially since I was looking for it! :dohh:
Will move you on the front page later just can't do it on my iPhone. 

Tiger4me...you always make me :rofl:. Glad to hear you are doing well :hugs: I agree the early days before ov are BORING!!! :hissy:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt..... So sorry to hear witchy got you! I really hope this is a proper period for you and that next month is your lucky month. Good luck hun xox :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Tiger4me said:


> Hi girls, here I am, thanks for asking. I've been enjoying a lovey dovey romantic weekend with my man and getting lots of new house stuff we need to do. No time for computer. Happy Valentines Day for yesterday too! I'm day 6 I think so boring. I had a longer period so might O later around CD13/4 this time.
> 
> Wowwwweeee!!!!!!!! Your're pregant hibiscus, Congratulations hon, soooo happy for you xoxox but nooooo stay away bad spotting only want good spotting. Please keep picturing that beautiful babe in your arms, or a HUGE baby bump and forget all about any MCs. What is MC anyway, never heard of it, doesn't exist, erased from memory forever more... lol. Stay positive and flowery like your name!
> 
> Ohhh Britt, sorry to hear AF is here. I know how you feel, at least we'll be on similar cycle together with Joli not far away... anyone else?
> 
> 2016 I loved all that baby dust, woo hoo, we'll save it for this cycle ;-) and hmm, yes i think there is a bit of a gem in there ;-) you're too wicked.
> 
> x

Thanks :hugs:
Trying to remain positive, not worry about it either way. Spotting went away by last night and there's a light tinge of brown this AM.
I hope it's just that the baby aspirin is making me more prone to it, and that's all it is.

Good luck making it through the first TWW! I always find the first two weeks way worse than the last. Soooo boring...


----------



## 2016

I am doing my best to stay chilled This cycle but my stupid bodys not helping! It would seem I am spotting a tiny bit today- had 2 red dots when checking Cm and now pink a couple of times when I wipe. Not oving so it's not that.... so WTF is my silky body doing now???? Have an appointment with the new doc on weds evening so might mention it if it gets worse. :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls for the posts.
This IS a proper period finally, heavy (yeah) and cramping and all the good AF stuff. Thats a full 6 months off the pill before getting a period I used to get. Honestly I dont think I o'd last month, I had tons of mid cycle spotting as well as an almost non-existent period.

Well, things are changing for me this month girls....I think you might notice my new sig, I'm ditching the temp thing. It was great for last month and it showed me that I am behaving like a perfectly normal woman, I mean I have a text book 28 day cycle O on the 15 day (exactly what those computer charts said I would) and 14 days later a period will start, so i really dont need or want to follow it every month/EVERY day. It was soooo nice waking up this morning, when I wanted to and not worrying about a temp. I never want to have 4 days of insomnia again b/c I'm worried my temp will drop...lol

Hugs,


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! how are you? 

Im doing well! not sleeping well but at least the sickness has gone, apart from th eodd surprise vomit after smelling something yuck!! lol


----------



## Ladybird28

evening ladies, hope everyone is ok. Well it's finally THAT week of the month to get down and jiggy with it. Seems to have taken forever to come around this time cause the first week or so of the month is just soooo boring isnt it.
Started the opks and still using the cbfm, nothing to report yet but its still early days, prob another 2 or 3 days at least before I ov.

Britt...so sorry the evil witch got you. On the flipside at least you've got proper AF so your body is up and running again properly 

Hibiscus.. glad the spotting is calming down, like Tiger says, we only want good spotting, Im sure things will sort themselves out and beany has just buried itself good and proper.

Tiger..so glad everything ok with you, sounds like you had a great valentines with OH. It's hard work managing to get to the computer sometimes isnt it, I have to push the kids off to be able to get on it!!!!

2016..spotting is a bit odd isnt it, hope it sorts itself out soon. Fingers crossed for your docs appt, lets hope you see someone nicer this time, you deserve it.

Tinkerbell..I had a look at the ingender website, some interesting reading. You have to let me know if you had any success with the 0+12 plan. Ive been looking through the FF gallery for pregnant with girl charts and it seems the pattern of BD'ing doesnt really have any relevance. Seems to me that PH is the big factor. Mind you Ive probably buggered things up for myself this month by having too much chocolate and salty stuff. Never mind eh!


----------



## Tiger4me

Hi girls, just a quick hello, have to rush to work so speak when I get home xox

PS Britt, I'm feeling the same way about temping, just doing it this cycle for 2 months as I seem to have a short cycle then a normal one. But feeling better not stressing as much.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Just a QUICK check in! I'm so far behind with the posts--I'm only on pg 118! I'll have to come back tonight to read more and catch up with what's going on with you all.

I'm doing okay...should have ovulated around the 14th or 15th but I don't think it has happened yet. This is very frustrating! On Valentine's Day I started feeling nauseated at the restaurant my sweet hubby took me to (as soon as we walked in) and fought off throwing up for the rest of the evening. Finally, at 4am I woke up and could no longer fight it off. YUCK! I thought maybe it was O time and hormones were causing the sick feeling (I do feel nauseated sometimes around O day, but don't throw up), but my temp was low this morning so I don't think it happened yet. Today I feel so "hormonal" AKA "BICTHY". I can't even stand myself!

I hope you're all doing well! Any new BFPs????


----------



## 2016

If you look on the front page you will see the new graduates....
Don't know if you were here for iwanta8a8ys bfp and now hibiscus is preggo too! :yipee:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! I'm sorry I haven't been posting lately, I've been reading all of your updates. I have been having a hard time, I have this dull sad feeling that I can't seem to shake. I can't believe that this happened again and it's been two weeks already. My hcg levels had dropped to 51 last Tuesday, so that is good. I haven't heard from the dr's office about Friday's test yet. I'm going to call later and see about getting an appointment set up. Hope everyone is doing well!
 
Joli: I am so happy that you got to do the IUI!! You're almost back! Hope you had a good trip. I'll be looking forward to hearing about the trip and how the tww is going for you! 

Britt: I'm very sorry that AF got you. I hope you're feeling okay but it is a very good sign that AF is normal again! I'll be sending you lots of baby dust! :hugs:

2016: I can't thank you enough for listening to my crazy ramblings. I hope your appointment goes well, can't wait to read the update. I'm on my way to catch up on your journal. Your positivity this cycle is inspiring.

hibiscus: Huge congratulations!!! :happydance: I'm glad the spotting stopped. I had a bit of pink spotting at around 6 weeks with DS and everything was okay. 

tiger4me: I'm sorry AF got you, but glad to read that you're more relaxed! Lots of :dust: and :hugs:
sorry if I missed anyone, it's been awhile and I have trouble catching up sometimes when it's only been a couple of days!

iwanta8a8y: Not sure if I said yet but Cogratulations!! So happy that you got your BFP!! :wohoo:


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all-
How is everyone today??
TaeboMama and Nicole--great to hear from you!! Glad to hear things seem to be going ok now...

I got the results of my first blood test back. My hCG, at 15 dpo, was 102. My progesterone was 29.4. My NP said those numbers are great, but I'm a tad concerned about the hCG. If I got a positive test on 10 dpo, that means my number then was probably at least 20. Wouldn't it be higher now?? Anyway, trying to keep chill about it. We're leaving tomorrow for our honeymoon, so I won't be able to get a follow-up test until March 1. She said I would be able to get an ultrasound the week after that--yay!

I'll check with the grads to see what they think about the hCG. I don't think it's that great...


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: I think your hcg numbers sound great! I used the doubling time calculator and counted back, used today's date and friday's and your doubling time if hcg was 20 is 2.12 days which is wonderful. I think it could have been lower than that because a lot of tests are more sensitive than they state. I think everything is looking great for you!


----------



## nicole3108

well I realized I should have used yesterday's and thursdays but it's the same number of days either way


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: I think your hcg numbers sound great! I used the doubling time calculator and counted back, used today's date and friday's and your doubling time if hcg was 20 is 2.12 days which is wonderful. I think it could have been lower than that because a lot of tests are more sensitive than they state. I think everything is looking great for you!

Thanks so much for those reassuring words! It really does make me feel better :)


----------



## nicole3108

I have to rant. First of all the doctor's office said they would call me Tuesday, I phoned this afternoon because I didn't want to wait anymore. My hcg was at 14 Friday, which btw I had a faint positive on a dollar test Friday, my last positive. So they are good for testing with low hcg levels. :thumbup: I am not seeing the ob-gyn that said he would do my follow-up. I have to have one more beta next week and that's it...I can try again after 1 cycle. I'm really confused I don't understand how I can have 3 ectopics and no one thinks it's a problem really. I'm booking another appt with my family dr to get a referral to someone else. I'm debating calling my ob-gyn but I couldn't get into her when I was pregnant, so I don't think I have a great chance now. She's got a crazy waiting list too, unless you're pregnant with a healthy baby and then you can get right in. :doh:Other than a very quick appt. with my family dr that I already had booked I haven't seen anyone. I wasn't sure if I wanted to get any tests done but I really did want to talk to someone and see what they think. I've found the whole thing quite frustrating this time. I don't know why I have to act like a crazy person to get anything done. I also don't understand why with my first ectopic I was told to wait until the hcg levels reached zero, last time 2-3 months and this time 1 cycle after the blood test is negative. I saw a different ob-gyn each time. So I guess my point is that I'm annoyed...This is what happens when I spend two weeks not really talking to anyone I think... long long messages. sorry. I'm done now :blush:


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> I have to rant. First of all the doctor's office said they would call me Tuesday, I phoned this afternoon because I didn't want to wait anymore. My hcg was at 14 Friday, which btw I had a faint positive on a dollar test Friday, my last positive. So they are good for testing with low hcg levels. :thumbup: I am not seeing the ob-gyn that said he would do my follow-up. I have to have one more beta next week and that's it...I can try again after 1 cycle. I'm really confused I don't understand how I can have 3 ectopics and no one thinks it's a problem really. I'm booking another appt with my family dr to get a referral to someone else. I'm debating calling my ob-gyn but I couldn't get into her when I was pregnant, so I don't think I have a great chance now. She's got a crazy waiting list too, unless you're pregnant with a healthy baby and then you can get right in. :doh:Other than a very quick appt. with my family dr that I already had booked I haven't seen anyone. I wasn't sure if I wanted to get any tests done but I really did want to talk to someone and see what they think. I've found the whole thing quite frustrating this time. I don't know why I have to act like a crazy person to get anything done. I also don't understand why with my first ectopic I was told to wait until the hcg levels reached zero, last time 2-3 months and this time 1 cycle after the blood test is negative. I saw a different ob-gyn each time. So I guess my point is that I'm annoyed...This is what happens when I spend two weeks not really talking to anyone I think... long long messages. sorry. I'm done now :blush:

'

Have all the ectopics been in the same tube, or have both tubes been involved?


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> If you look on the front page you will see the new graduates....
> Don't know if you were here for iwanta8a8ys bfp and now hibiscus is preggo too! :yipee:

I didn't know about hibiscus! I just read all the posts and was able to go through the drama of the first faint lines and the not knowing (but I already knew because of your post! LOL). It was very exciting to see it unfold as the lines got darker!

*hibiscus:* :happydance: Congrats! :happydance:

*Britt: *Sorry this wasn't your month. On to next cycle! With each new cycle your chances for pregnancy increases (90% of couples experience pregnancy within 18 months)! You mentioned you were going to stop temping because it messes with your sleep. I can SO relate...although I'm not giving it up yet. I have to know if this old lady is still ovulating every month, and if I'm timing things right. But I would love to not have to worry about taking temps every morning.

*Joli:* how are you feeling about things after your IUI? Did you ever get a clear indication of when you O'd?

*nicole:* I'm so sorry you're having to go through this! Keep us updated--and "rant" as much as you like!

We will get there, ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: The last two were in the left tube. I can't remember what side the first was on, it was in 07 and I keep getting confused because it was on the opposite side than I thought. I'm pretty sure it was also the left. I have to find out from my gyno's office because my family dr. doesn't have a record of it for some reason. 

I'm feeling reasonable again :blush: not so annoyed, the dr. I was supposed to see has the worst rating on rateyourmd.com out of the three I've seen so maybe it's better that I go to someone else.


----------



## Tiger4me

Glad you're feeling better Nicole. Rants are good! :-D 

Hi girls, another quickie, will be doing house stuff for the next couple of nights so will be reading and sending good baby vibes if I can't get to post longer. And I'll be buys BDing too haha.

Nice to hear from you that have been absent. Hope you all have a great day/night and can't wait to hear about your trip and get into your 2ww Joli! You're back today, woo hoo. 

xox


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: The last two were in the left tube. I can't remember what side the first was on, it was in 07 and I keep getting confused because it was on the opposite side than I thought. I'm pretty sure it was also the left. I have to find out from my gyno's office because my family dr. doesn't have a record of it for some reason.
> 
> I'm feeling reasonable again :blush: not so annoyed, the dr. I was supposed to see has the worst rating on rateyourmd.com out of the three I've seen so maybe it's better that I go to someone else.

Interesting. I wonder if you don't ovulate from the other side? And is there a way to encourage ovulation in one ovary but not the other? Probably a stupid question, but I wonder...


----------



## Joli

I'm bbbaaaaaaaacccckkkk! :) Happy Year of the Tiger!! 

Hi Ladies! I've missed you! My blackberry died the last few days of our trip, so I couldn't even read your posts - I've been enjoying catching up with all of you though. 

*Ladybird* - my DH is desperate for a girl to (though of course we'd be overjoyed to have a boy too!) - apparently the both of you should be eating alkaline foods - believe it or not, oranges and lemons, once they hit your stomach, become alkaline (so long as they're not mixed up with other foods) - so we've been having freshly sqeezed orange juice this morning. No idea whether it will work, but it tastes yummy!

*Britt *- Cycle luck 7! I hope this will be a great cycle for you. It sounds like your body is in tip top shape for ttc, and you must be all nice and relaxed after your holiday. Fx'd for you :)

*Nicole* - I wish so badly I could drag you here to take you to my FS. Maybe next time I see him, I can mention what he thinks about 3 ectopics and why it might be happening and what you might be able to do... if AF comes at the end of next week, then I'll be seeing FS in first week of March - I know it's a bit away, but I'll ask just in case you don't get any satisfactory answers in the meantime. You are totally in your right to get some answers!

*Tiger* - "house stuff" huh? hehee.... have fun BD'ing!!

*2016* - I think you mentioned you had an appointment with the doc yesterday, or was it for Wed next week? How's the spotting?...really hope it isn't AF gone psyco...fx'd, fx'd, fx'd, fx'd!

*Hibiscus* - Have fun on your honeymoon! I know you're going to have such a fabulous time - take lots and lots of pics, you'll love looking back at them :)

*Aurora* - sorry that you're still getting sick...I hope it eases up soon!

*Taebomama* - it's good to hear from you! I'm not sure exactly when I O'd... my temp didn't dip like it usually does, and I think the +opk was from the HCG shot, so I'm not actually sure where to put my cross lines. FF seems to think I O'd on CD27, but I had my IUI on CD26, and was told to test 14 days from CD26, which makes me think that's when the doc expected me to O. So I guess I should be 6dpo today (or 5dpo according to FF without overriding!). 

I had a fantastic time in CT... since I last wrote to you, we hung out in Camps Bay on the beach, ate lots of seafood, went back to where we got engaged and petted my beloved cheetah cubs, and we went swimming with the penguins at Bolders Beach. It was an awesome trip, although I'm sooo sleepy today! We landed this morning at 6am after a 16 hour flight, and we had to shower and come straight into work, so I'm shattered!

I got my sore BBs a day after my IUI (yeah!) and they're still here. I also had some very mild soreness in my left ovary (where I will have O'd), and I swear I could feel _something_, either the egg or follicle(!?) making its way down the tube, cause the feeling got slightly lower each day, and seems to have gone now. I did a google search, and it says that you can get O pains in your ovary if the release of the egg causes a bit of blood or fluid which eventually dissapates, but that's only supposed to last for 24 hours, and mine lasted for 4 days...strange. I usually get O pains in the relevant ovary, but it usually lasts only 2 days, and I certainly don't notice it moving down each day! Any ideas what this might be?

I forgot to mention that whilst DH's washed sperm count was 15 million, his morphology was still only 4%, so that doesn't leave me with a lot of hope for this cycle... I think if we are successful, we will be very very lucky. I know you can improve a man's count and motility, but I don't think there's anything you can do for morphology. <sigh> We'll see! I think I'll test 12 dpo! My temps seem pretty irratic this month with all the travelling, and it seems my average temp was higher in SA, probably because the weather was a lot warmer. 

For those of us still (im)patiently waiting, I really really really hope we get our BFPs soon!! xxx


----------



## Joli

hibiscus07 said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> hibiscus: The last two were in the left tube. I can't remember what side the first was on, it was in 07 and I keep getting confused because it was on the opposite side than I thought. I'm pretty sure it was also the left. I have to find out from my gyno's office because my family dr. doesn't have a record of it for some reason.
> 
> I'm feeling reasonable again :blush: not so annoyed, the dr. I was supposed to see has the worst rating on rateyourmd.com out of the three I've seen so maybe it's better that I go to someone else.
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if you don't ovulate from the other side? And is there a way to encourage ovulation in one ovary but not the other? Probably a stupid question, but I wonder...Click to expand...

Nicole - just an idea, can you go for scans up to your O date? If so, your doc will be able to see which ovary is growing the dominant follicle which will release the egg, if it's the left, then you will know that you might experience some difficulty that cycle based on your previous experiences, but if it's the right, then you should be in the clear for that cycle....?


----------



## 2016

Hi Joli! So glad to see you back :hugs:
Can&#8217;t decide whether you ovd on CD26/27 either :shrug:. Suppose it doesn&#8217;t really matter although I think the SA temps might have made your coverline much higher than normal so don&#8217;t worry if the post ov temps aren&#8217;t much above it or if they dip to the line. I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much about the morphology etc. there would have been loads and loads of perfect ones right near their goal! Read an interesting article on morphology here https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html. It is all sounding very positive about the ov pains and the sore (.)(.)s

Nicole&#8230;I was just thinking about what Joli was saying about checking which side you ov, but I am not sure that would help. You see, with my ectopic, I ovd on my left side and the right tube grabbed the egg. Apparently the body can play twister and do the opposite sometimes. :shrug: Also when I was scanned last cycle, the FS said I was all ready to ov from my right and then I ovd from the trusty left.
*
Things are feeling heavy and dull throbby achey for me in the ovarian area today so I think my time is coming soon.* I am trying to switch off and not care this cycle but, as ov approaches, my hormones start yelling at me! :rofl:* Having an acu session today so that should zone me out a bit!*


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016! That's a fab link - it certainly made me feel a lot better about 4% morphology!! I'm really keeping my fx'd. Your (.)(.) icon made me laugh so much - I've never seen that before! lol. :rofl: They're usually sore for about 5dpo, so if they're still sore tomorrow 6/7dpo, then I'll take that as a good sign! I get throbby/achey at O, so you could be on your way to O rather than ugly AF?

Nicole, 2016 might be right, I don't really know much about ectopics had all - although I had no idea that the egg could go from one tube to the other! Gosh our bodies can do some crazy things!! :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

Weeeelcome back Joli!!!!!! We have missed you and great updates.
I'll start with you, honestly i feel great about this cycle for you!! Sore (.)(.)'s still at 5dpo?????!!! I would say thats an excellent sign, mine are usually sore for only 2 days. You have everything on your side to work and you are going to get pregs this month.
Testing at 12dpo is a great plan......you sure you can wait that long??? :)

Taebomamma- thanks for your kind words you actually really cheered me up- in a bit of a funk now it seems this cycle, hopefully i come out of it.

Hibiscus- your #'s seem good, i checked on a couple of sites last night as well for HCG at 15dpo and it seems on those sites you were on a higher end....so I think there is a big range early on

2016- ewwww painfully ovaries, perhaps your set to O very sooon??!! I'll have to look at your chart after and Joli's as well.

Tiger4me- sounds like you are keeping yourself busy with renos and stuff, I am hoping to see lots of friends in the next little bit and keeping busy

Nicole- sweetie, my heart just breaks for you. You sound like such a wonderful woman. I completely agree with you and I think we all do, 3 ectopics in a row is certainly not normal. It sounds like you guys conceive fairly easily but for some reason your little bean wants to implant in the wrong place. I know the dilema you are in- wait lists for FS and cost...however I would think any other FS would send you for tests with this info? Hav you had a scan of all your lady parts? I am confident they will find what is causing it and it will be an easy fix for you and you will have a sticky bean in no time!

Now as for me and TTC, a question for you lovely ladies. I had a heavish period the first day which I was excited about but the last part has not been again.... :( It was really only 3 days and yesterday only a couple of spots, today at CD5 nothing. I did have very sig cramps 2 days prior and the first day and a half of the period. Okay so pre-pill I had very heavy periods lasting almost 7 days and heavy cramps and even on the pill it was still heavier than this and lasted about 5 days. Do you think this could be a reason why i am not conceiving? maybe not shedding my lining enough for bubs to implant?

hugs,


----------



## Britt11

Joli, i just looked at your chart- I O'd for sure last month the day after my last positive OPK (I had 2 in a row as well) so if its similar to how you are than FF has it right with you now being 5 dpo...
GOOD LUCK, chart is looking great!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

I didn't think a 3 day period was too bad :shrug: I drink red raspberry leaf tea once a day for the first half of my cycle. It is supposed to tone your uterus and make it contract more efficiently and give a fresh blood supply. I have also noticed my periods have got heavier and longer since starting acu...


----------



## Britt11

Thanks 2016....Red Raspberry tea sounds good.
Actually i just made an apt for next week for TCM and acu so hopefully this helps :)

Oh i would love a 3 day period normally its just i know from previous this is really out of whack and wierd for me....so just concerned.

so much stress in my life these days too....aggh, sure thats not helping
hugs


----------



## 2016

Woohoo Brit! Acu is the way forward :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I'm in the same boat as you...before going on the pill, I had pretty heavy periods, lasting for 7-8 days, and on the pill, they lasted for 5-6 days... now, they're only 2 days of full flow, plus 2 days of spotting. At the beginning of this cycle, FS did a scan for me on CD2, and he said he expected AF to stop very soon based on the scan, since my lining wasn't particularly thick. I thought that could have been a side effect of the clomid which I was on. If AF comes this cycle, then I'll be curious to know whether it will last longer without being on clomid. I've read taking 1 baby asprin a day can help the blood flow for helping a bean stick? I think Evening Primrose Oil is also good from CD 1 until O (then stop taking it during 2ww) to improve uterus lining - but might be worth googling this... 

As for me, now on 6/7dpo, and BBs are much less sore...worried it's going away, which for me, I think means a drop in progesterone :( no other symptoms... but glad I'm half way through the 2ww! 

Jax - have you tested??


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, thanks for the info- you are a wealth of knowledge, I wish we could ALL see your FS!!!
I thought something like that actually....same thing hon, 2 days of flow and than a day or 2 of spotting. If my uterine lining isnt thick does that make it harder for the bub to stick then?
I have EPO but thought that was for CM....so can it help with the uterine lining as well?

DH has been an absolute sweetheart and agreed to get a sperm analysis soon as well, so we can rule him out.

Joli I wouldnt worry about the sore boobs going away, I dont think i have heard of anyone having it from DPO1 all the way until their BFP!
sounds like things are lining up nicely for you, i have everything crossed for you
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Thanks Britt! I think a thin uterus lining does make it harder (but by no means impossible) for little bean to stick. I think you're right about EPO being for CM, sorry, my bad - one of the other side effects of clomid is decrease in CM, so I must have been taking it for that rather than the thin lining. I think it was only the baby asprin which I took for improving blood flow to help make things sticky! Although this cycle, I haven't been taking anything, since none of the FS have mentioned that anything appears to be wrong with the thickness of my lining. When DH got tested, we had no idea there were any issues with his spermys - but FS said that 40% of not being able to concieve is down to the men, so he said it was a good idea for DH to be tested, just to rule this out. When your DH gets tested, make sure he holds off (and no alcohol) for 48 hours beforehand so that they can all build up! Apparently, they're supposed to go for a wee as well before giving the analysis to limit the amount of 'debris' in the sample! lol. But remember, an analysis is just a snap shot of the current health and well being of DH - things can change enormously from one week to another, so if for any reason things don't look good, don't fret and get another analysis done a month later. :) For example, when we did our first one, DH's motility was only 14% (supposed to be about 50%), in his second it was 51% and third was 41%!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Joli, very interesting on the sperm facts. DH is convinced he has super sperm lol...
i have no idea if i have a thin lining, I just know my periods used to be a lot heavier.
I got my cd3 bloods done 2 days ago, so I'm assuming my doc will phone me next week if we need to review...should be interesting, we know I'm ovulating but that test tells the quality of the egg I guess.
I'm going to ask her for some other basic tests before i get in to see the FS as I cant stand not knowing!!!! :)

I'm off to TCM and acu on Monday- yeah!! so my guess is she will let me know what sorts of goodies i should take to help.

hope you caught the eggy hon


----------



## Joli

If DH thinks he has super sperm, I'm sure he has! Amazing how much the mind has control over these things (my DH didn't think anything was wrong, but had some suspicious in the back of his mind!). I hope everything looks good with your cd3 bloods! I'm curious about starting acu as well... are there any risks? 2016 - do you know how often you should go to acu?


----------



## 2016

Britt...I have heard eating brazil nuts is good for building up the lining. Don't know why, of if it's true, but I have been eating a handful a day anyway!

Jax....if you are about, I see on your chart (shameless stalker I am) that the :witch: paid you a visit. Sorry about that, but it looks like you had a lovely long LP so that's 2 cycles in a row with excellent LP....it's only a matter of time now. :thumbup:

Joli...I see you are flying the TWW flag alone right now! Do it for the team!!! :dust:

My temp shot up this morning to higher than it's ever been pre-ov :shrug: Maybe I did ov, but my body is still giving me signs I haven't! Going to keep BDing anyway....cos I like it! :sex:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - that's a great temp rise this morning! I guess we'll know tomorrow whether you O'd! Keeping on BD'ing your honey! :) 

I look so lonesome in the tww! Looking forward to you girls joining me soon! x


----------



## Britt11

yah 2016!! me thinks you most certainly O'd yesterday....I mean you had the EWCM as well and the one thing that i learned about temps is they dont lie :happydance: That being said, Like Joli mentioned, wait for tomorrow's temp for verification- how exciting.

I was so happy that i temped last month b/c it proved that i am ovulating!...

Well CD6, yawn.... in 4 days I get to start testing for opk's...I am making myself a promise this month, NOT ONE SINGLE PREG TEST UNTIL 12DPO!!! :)

Joli, how are you feeling any symptoms?

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

My temp might have shot up but my body is still saying "try try". Am going to try keep bding once a day until CD23 at least just in case...


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - brazil nuts are extra good for the men folk.. their prostate gland benefits from it.


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> My temp might have shot up but my body is still saying "try try". Am going to try keep bding once a day until CD23 at least just in case...

oh I agree completely, just excited for you, thats a rocking temp!!


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> yah 2016!! me thinks you most certainly O'd yesterday....I mean you had the EWCM as well and the one thing that i learned about temps is they dont lie :happydance: That being said, Like Joli mentioned, wait for tomorrow's temp for verification- how exciting.
> 
> I was so happy that i temped last month b/c it proved that i am ovulating!...
> 
> Well CD6, yawn.... in 4 days I get to start testing for opk's...I am making myself a promise this month, NOT ONE SINGLE PREG TEST UNTIL 12DPO!!! :)
> 
> Joli, how are you feeling any symptoms?
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Britt! I don't think I have any symptoms...well, at least nothing different (yet!) from the last couple of months. BBs are still a little sore today (though much less than yesterday), I have creamy cm (TMI!) but that's the same as last month as well. I'm embarassed to say I can't totally tell the difference between lower abdomen cramps and <ah-hem> needing to do a number 2 cramps! :blush: Got a bit of one or the other today! LOL That's great that it's nearly time for you to break out the opks! I wish my cycles were of a normal length, it's so frustating having such a llllooonnnggg follicular phase!


----------



## nicole3108

lol Joli that's so funny! I have trouble telling the difference too sometimes, glad you have the same trouble :thumbup:

just popped on to read the updates, hope everyone is having a good day!! I'll catch up properly later on. :)


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole! Good to hear from you, I hope you're feeling ok :)

My bb's are even less sore today, practically gone...no other symptoms, so I haven't got my hopes up, but I suppose it's early days yet... this morning DH gave me a hug from behind, and put his hand on my tummy and eagerly asked "do you feel any little feet yet?" ... I had to say no, and he looked so heart broken! Oh well, still keeping my fx'd! x


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies, just a quick visit to say hi and hope everyone is ok. I need to have a good read through the posts I've missed and catch up properly. 
Think I've tired OH out this week, we've been at it like rabbits! Finally got my peak on my cbfm yesterday and also my pos opk so hopefully we've timed things right. I've still had a peak Reading this morning but did an opk n that was just neg so the lh surge is fading. I've got a few crampy pains at mo so don't know if this means I'm ov now. I usually the same day as the pos opk. No chance of getting a final bd in tonight as OH is officially knackered (doesn't have a very high sex drive, did well to get him to do it this many times!!)
will catch up properly with everyone later. Xx


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning! How's everyone doing? 

Joli: You DH sounds so sweet! It is very early, I don't think it's a sign either way that you feel the same as last month, implantation might not have happened yet so I assume that everthing would feel the same? When I got my BFP with DS I didn't have any symptoms, didn't start getting any until about 5 weeks. I hope so much that this is your month, I'll be sending you loads and loads of baby dust! When did you say you were testing? :hugs:

Britt: You asked before if I had a scan I think? I had one in December, after my chemical I was convinced my lining was too thin, because of the light periods but everything at that time looked "perfect" so I'm not sure if light periods mean a thin lining. My dr. wasn't concerned. Maybe you would feel better if you got a scan to check your lining, would be nice to know everything is okay. I was thinking that maybe the doctor's aren't thinking the ectopics are a problem because they say three in a row but I had ectopic, baby, ectopic, chemical, ectopic? Not sure but I'm looking forward to talking to my dr and seeing what he thinks I should do. Thank you so much for being so nice. :hugs: I feel like I'm hugging an awful lot today :)

2016: I was so giddy when I realized I could chart stalk you again, I was finding it hard to see your temps when they were only in the overlay. What's the verdict on ov? Do you think it's today? I meant to say before but your kitties are so so sweet! 

ladybird: great to see you're in the tww! so exciting! Hope you caught the eggy!

hibiscus: how are you doing? Hope you and your bubba are doing well. :hugs: 

tiger4me: Just thought I'd say hi, you're pretty close to ov now? Hope you're doing well! Lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole - thanks for the encouraging words :) 

I feel really good tonight - my mom is from Taiwan, and every Chinese New Year, she looks through the chinese horoscope books, and tells me what my year will be like - and freakishly enough, she's been accurate for both myself and DH the last 2 years! It's not the kind of horoscope you read in the papers, apparently there's some calculation involving your time of birth etc. Anyways, I'm not by any means superstitious, but she did say that we would have a baby this (lunar) year! (and she said I either have to get my teeth cleaned or donate blood!?!). I know it's gripping at straws, but it makes me feel good! Still having some twinges/v.v.mild cramps/gassy - not sure that it is, maybe a combination of all 3! Hoping hoping that might be a good sign!

MommyMichele - are you still checking in here? If so, I remember just before you got your BFP, you told us that you were sure that you implanted - can I ask how you knew?


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies,
yes VERY good to hear from you Nicole. Okay so looking at where you had your eptopics/chemical maybe it isnt something to be concerned of like you said you had a healthy baby in between. The next one is goign to be perfect, i just feel it.
Thanks for your kind words about the scan/lining. I see your in Canada as well, can you see a gyno without waiting for a FS? As you probably know they usually see pt's over 35 or have been trying for a year or 2 years...but i would just like some basic tests/scans to make sure everything is working okay. I had a d/c about 12 years ago and i'm afraid something went wrong in the procedure?...
I was thinking of DH getting tested by his family doc maybe as well?

I do hope the light periods are nothing to worry about, the first kind of wierd thing happend to me this cycle- my boobs have finally gone down and gotten smaller! I know sounds funny, but they have been bloated constantly since going off the pill and after AF this month they went back to the original size....DH not happy...lol

Joli- i dont know i have a good feeling for you, I have heard so many women who got their BFP's describe this "twinge" feeling....I have yet to get it but had a pulling feeling last month, which i guess turned out to be just a pulling feeling... :)

2016- how are you this morning?

Ella2be??? i just saw on the front that you got your BFP weeks ago, i had no idea!!!! Congrats!!

Ladybird- glad you tired out DH, hope you caught that eggy!! fx'd!!

Hugs,


----------



## Britt11

oh and how is Tabeomama?? Hopefully a bfp soon.....


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - you're so cute about DH and boobs, lol! I think it's a good thing that you're body is getting all back to normal...you might find that your periods get back to normal too! I hope these are actually 'twinges' that I'm having - I'm not sure how else to describe it! Fx'd!!! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

hey just popping in quickly...

I cant remember if I shared my 10week scan with you guys. Let me know if your interested.

thinking of you all!! and sending lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hey joli- nice temps and I noticed you have been having cramps for the last 2 days- such awesome signs. From what I read you are at the most common time for implantation! I think any other signs for pregs come later. I have everything crossed for you! it sounds so promising though.
when are you testing???
hugs,


----------



## 2016

Hello lovely ladies! :kiss: I see you have all been chatting away :friends:

As I suspected I am still waiting to ov. I just knew that temp spike the other day was a phony. Confirmed today when I decided to take an ov test and it was positive :yipee: I know, I know....I am a total fraud and said I wasn't going to temp, come on here, use ov tests....but I CLEARLY have a problem! :blush:
Don't even know what's the point of me using ov tests? We are BDing every day atm so who cares what the best 48 hours are?
I do vow that next cycle (if there is one) I won't even be temping. I will get DH to hide my BBT. And NO ov tests either!
I also vow that I won't test until Sunday 7th March which, assuming I ov tomorrow, will be 14dpo. I am sick of seeing :bfn: and wasting money on tests.

Joli...your cramps and (.)(.) stuff is sounding good :thumbup: you will notice that Ladybird is now keeping you company in TWW.

LittleAurora...I think you may have shown us a scan pic but I just can't remember. Doesn't hurt to see your lovely tiger bean another time! :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi all!

Just checking in on my bberry from cozumel. I am waiting to see some new BFPs from y'all. Yay.

No news here. I don't really feel pregnant. I am not sure if that's good or bad haha


----------



## Joli

Hey girls! Sorry for the silence today... it's my birthday! Been celebrating the big 30 ...went to a nice brunch with DH and my Mum, then had a massage and facial at a posh hotel (gift from DH!) and then had a lovely dinner with DH and my parents at my favourite restaurant! Such a nice day :) 

2016 - that's fab that you got a +opk! Yeah!! Go get that eggy!!!

I put 'cramps' on FF, cause it didn't have a box for 'twinges'...actually, what I felt like, was that I've been going leg raises, and the muscles on the left side of my groin? or is it called lower abdomen? (near pubic bone, but on left), was sore, like I'd been stretching the muscle the night before, or maybe I'm totally making up symptoms! How on earth do you explain all that on FF!? LOL. Anyways, I'm trying not to get my hopes up. No sore (.)(.) today. I think I'll test on Wed, which is 11/12dpo (if I can wait that long!!). Made a good wish on my birthday candles tonight... I wonder what it could be??! :)

I'm off to bed now! Enjoy the rest of your day!! x


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hey girls! Sorry for the silence today... it's my birthday! Been celebrating the big 30 ...went to a nice brunch with DH and my Mum, then had a massage and facial at a posh hotel (gift from DH!) and then had a lovely dinner with DH and my parents at my favourite restaurant! Such a nice day :)
> 
> 2016 - that's fab that you got a +opk! Yeah!! Go get that eggy!!!
> 
> I put 'cramps' on FF, cause it didn't have a box for 'twinges'...actually, what I felt like, was that I've been going leg raises, and the muscles on the left side of my groin? or is it called lower abdomen? (near pubic bone, but on left), was sore, like I'd been stretching the muscle the night before, or maybe I'm totally making up symptoms! How on earth do you explain all that on FF!? LOL. Anyways, I'm trying not to get my hopes up. No sore (.)(.) today. I think I'll test on Wed, which is 11/12dpo (if I can wait that long!!). Made a good wish on my birthday candles tonight... I wonder what it could be??! :)
> 
> I'm off to bed now! Enjoy the rest of your day!! x

Hey Joli, aggghh so exciting...I hope this is it. and HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! #30!! WOO HOO, thats a good one. :happydance::happydance: I hope you get your :bfp: as a presie.
Your temps are looking great....so keep us posted, if you can wait til Wed that would be awesome- good luck and keep us posted.

Myself, I went and tied one on last night lol with girlfriends. I am on this sort of clense eating well, fruits and berries and nuts and green tea and then i blow it to heck last night....slept in, came home late, DH not impressed :)

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

hbiscus...happy to see you check in :wave: hope you are enjoy yourself and not missing us too much :rofl:

Joli...:dust: HAPPY HAPPY 30th birthday! :dust:
I know the twinges you mean. Really just like a pulled muscle. My BF had those when she was pregnant - its from the corpus luteum. You can get them when not pregnant too but I hope it's a good sign for you.

Britt...don't feel bad, one night won't matter as long as you are healthy in general :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

Ok... so I know I'm only 9/10dpo today (Mon here), but something possessed me to use an frer (must be post-birthday excitement!). I tested first thing, and in about 3 mins, a very very very very very faint faint faint line started to show. I thought to myself, "that can't be right", and I hopped in the shower to wake myself up a bit. 10-15 mins passed, and I looked back at the test, and the faint line was a tiny bit darker. Now, it's extremely faint, but it's there. I think i took the photos about 15-17 mins after. I'm not sure whether you can get an evap in 10-15mins on an frer?!? But I'm nearly sure the first faint lines started to show in the first 3 mins. Should I try again with smu, or wait until tomorrow morning again??

Attached are pics for your viewing pleasure...! I really don't want to get my hopes up, and I haven't told DH or anything. This just seems a bit too good to be true, so I want to be cautious about this. Please be honest on your thoughts! :)
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









test zoom.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4









test invert.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cara89

Hey, just wondering if I could join Team Aphrodite. Today = O day for me. :) Mar 14th is when DP & I start TTC #1. :D


----------



## Joli

Hi Cara! Welcome to TEAM APHRODITE!! You'll find this bunch to be very warm and welcoming, and we're located in all time zones, so you'll never be without a pal any time of day or night! :) 

I saw you're TTC on Mar 14th - did you try during O this month? Tell us about yourself :)

Some quick info on me, DH and I got married in March 2009, and we've been TTC since. After coming off the pill, I discovered that I had PCOS, and was not ovulating(!) and DH got tested, and his spemys were not great. So I went on clomid for 2 cycles so that I could ovulate, and this last cycle, I was using Gonal-F (injection pen) to ovulate, and we did an IUI whilst on holiday in South Africa. I'm now 9/10dpo, and wondering whether this is it... ! If not, the plan is to do IUI two more times, and then we would have no other real option but to move onto IVF. We live in Hong Kong, and we're both lawyers (zzzzzzz!), I just turned 30 yesterday (and DH is also 30). I play netball, just started yoga, love jazz music, movies, travelling, and we have 2 kittens!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Ok... so I know I'm only 9/10dpo today (Mon here), but something possessed me to use an frer (must be post-birthday excitement!). I tested first thing, and in about 3 mins, a very very very very very faint faint faint line started to show. I thought to myself, "that can't be right", and I hopped in the shower to wake myself up a bit. 10-15 mins passed, and I looked back at the test, and the faint line was a tiny bit darker. Now, it's extremely faint, but it's there. I think i took the photos about 15-17 mins after. I'm not sure whether you can get an evap in 10-15mins on an frer?!? But I'm nearly sure the first faint lines started to show in the first 3 mins. Should I try again with smu, or wait until tomorrow morning again??
> 
> Attached are pics for your viewing pleasure...! I really don't want to get my hopes up, and I haven't told DH or anything. This just seems a bit too good to be true, so I want to be cautious about this. Please be honest on your thoughts! :)

Joli, I see it! And I never see faint lines...but I do see the faint line here! I hope with all my heart this is for real! I'm looking forward to your next test! :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Joli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
I wish i could call you right now hon, I am almost in tears I am so excited for you. I just told my DH!! Its a definite 100% BFP hon....can you believe it?????!! thats exactly how a positive on a frer should look at your DPO....the IUI worked, it worked hon!!
I just knew it with your symptoms and twinges, its a tell tale sign...
okay I am posting this so you know I saw your post and i will write more later.
Okay hon, for the last few Aphrodites left, please tell me all your symptoms even if they seemed minor
Big :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Cara welcome!!! as you can probably see this is like the luckiest thread and we desperately need new recruits as all the other members keep getting their BFPs!! :)
I ovulate in just under a week, look forward to sharing the journey with you.
baby dust


----------



## Joli

Thanks Britt and Tabomama!! I'm really scared to get my hopes up at the minute! If I can get out of the office this lunchtime, I might try another test with SMU and pay more attention to the time it takes for any line to show. I just read on another thread in the gallery section that some girls were having faulty frers showing false +'s, so I'll try another one just in case! It's still early so no huge symptoms, just the teeny tiny bit sore (.)(.) - they only feel sore when I push them or when it gets real cold! lol - and the funny muscle ache on Fri and Sat. Honestly, that's it! I can only be 9/10dpo today. This all feels so surreal, like it's not quite happening to me... ! But if it works, that's a big fat 'wow' for IUI! It is not cheap, but it's pretty inexpensive when you compare it to IVF. For any of you curious, all in all (including all scans, blood work and the IUI), it cost about US$800 (but I think HK is more expensive than the US and UK).


----------



## Britt11

Joli, i totally understand about wanting to be cautious...but honestly i have NEVER had a hint of a line on a FRER- EVER!! I think the tests that were causing issues with FRER's were in the US and they showed 3 lines not 2.... but i know, do another couple of tests to make sure.
Actually i had tea last week with a good gf of mine and she said her only real symptoms when she was pregs with her second, was a bit of cramping and sore nipples that she only noticed in the cold!!! too funny, but that was her exact words, in the cold is the only time she noticed it.
Fx'd but hon it looks good!! have you told DH yet???


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I haven't told DH yet, I think I will go to the docs tomorrow and will get some bloods done so that I know for sure - I don't want him to get all excited yet, just in case! Actually, speaking of being cold, I have noticed the last 3 days or so, my nipples being totally sensitive to the cold, and it's really hard to get them back down! looks like I'm constantly carrying tic-tacs! :rofl: So I suppose that's another symptom. 

So I did a SMU test using another frer just now, and I took the photo exactly 5 mins after, so I know it's within the time limit...it looks exactly the same as this mornings! So I don't think it's an evap!! :happydance: I hope the line is clearer tomorrow, and if so, I'll get bloods done! Anyone know whether it's too soon to do bloods?

Photo attached!
 



Attached Files:







test2 smu.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









test2 invert.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2016

Woop woop!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Feaking wooooooooooooooooooop! :wohoo:
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE JOliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
:yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::bunny::rain::hugs::dust:

No doubting that's a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It won't be too early for a blood test at all. The number won't be huge but it will deffo show up. So so excited for you right now!!!


----------



## 2016

Hello Cara98 :wave: :flower: I will add you to the front page. As you can see, our ladies are getting preggo like mad so we need reinforcements!!! :rofl:


----------



## 2016

Also, happy 5w hibiscus! :yipee:

<dashes over to other graduate thread as well>


----------



## Joli

haha, 2016, that's the biggest yippie I've ever seen from across the ocean! I'm loving all the dancing bunnies - I can feel it all the way here, with bells and whistles! :)

ok...so plan is, if line is still there tomorrow, I'll do bloods... part of me knows I should probably wait until I get bloods back before I tell DH, but the selfish part of me really wants to tell him tonight!!! There is a store we love here, and they sell the cutest chinese baby outfits and accessories, and we saw these adorable little chinese baby shoes a while back, and we always talk about having "little feet" - so I thought I might buy them and give them to DH as a gift as a prelude to telling him. I hope that's not jinxing anything!

For now, no moving me into the graduates list until I know for sure!! Have found it sooooooo hard to concentrate at work today!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Joli! I think that's a BFP!! I hope you get a darker line tomorrow! Can't wait for you to move over to graduate thread. I always still watch this thread to see how all you girls are getting on. After all you went through with IUI I so hope this is it for you! Whoop whoop! Xox :)


----------



## 2016

Joli...sorry I got a bit over excited and added you to the list - took you off for now and won't put you on until you say :blush:

Don't think you need to wait to tell DH. A line is a line! If hes anything like my DH he'd want to know sooner rather than later.
The little shoes sound like an adorable idea...and I personally don't believe in jinx :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

OHHHHHH JOLI!!!! YAY!!! I SEE IT!! lol...congrats!! fingers crossed it get s darker and darker and darker! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Aurora and Tink - it's great to hear from you!!! I love the girls on the undergrad thread, but am also looking forward moving onto the graduate thread! 

2016 - don't apologise! I actually got really excited I saw my name on the grad list! :) I just feel like this is too good to be true, and am worried the bubble will burst!

9dpo is too early to do a digi test right?


----------



## 2016

Probably a bit early for the digi, they are only 50miu whereas the FRER is 25miu. 2-3 more days :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Thanks! :) Maybe I'll try a digi on Wed then!

Ok... I'm going to tell DH tonight when I get home, and will buy those cute little shoes! Fx'd this is the real deal!


----------



## Joli

I told DH! He had tears in his eyes and was sooo happy! The little shoes went down well too :) He confessed that earlier today, he was holding the kitten, and for a minute he was pretending that it was a little baby... awww....

So tonight I've tried a different brand early pregnancy test, and a line still showed up! pics attached. If you'd rather I posted these pics on another thread, please do let me know ok? I don't want to upset or offend anyone here, cause you're all such lovely lasses! :)
 



Attached Files:







Test3 22-2-10.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 6









Test3 invert 22-2-10.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hibiscus07

Yay Joli!
I am so happy for you. I can even see the lines on my blackberry!
Can't wait to see tomorrow's test.

Welcome, Cara! This is a lucky thread, as the others have said haha


Thanks for the 5 week wishes, 2016! I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## nicole3108

Joli I can't believe you got your BFP on the night I didn't check the thread before bed! So happy for you!!! I got so excited I was weepy (and a bit too clappy)! :) Huge congratulations to you and your DH!! :wohoo: I love seeing the tests!! Also happy belated birthday!! :hugs: Your mom was right!


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> I told DH! He had tears in his eyes and was sooo happy! The little shoes went down well too :) He confessed that earlier today, he was holding the kitten, and for a minute he was pretending that it was a little baby... awww....
> 
> So tonight I've tried a different brand early pregnancy test, and a line still showed up! pics attached. If you'd rather I posted these pics on another thread, please do let me know ok? I don't want to upset or offend anyone here, cause you're all such lovely lasses! :)

Aaaaah that's beautiful :hugs:

I, for one, have no problem you posting tests on here. I live to see them. I know people on the main TTC thread get uppity about it...but most of us have known each other long enough to feel happiness for a graduate rather than jealousy or anything nasty :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus! Thanks for the message - looks like I'll just be 2 weeks behind you :) I have never had a bfp before, so I'm going to take the next few weeks cautiously as well. Are you feeling any symptoms yet?

Nicole and 2016, you guys are so sweet, I honestly don't know what I would do without all of Team Aphrodite - before I joined I felt so incredibly down and alone on this...none of my friends here are ttc, and nor do they have any interest in chatting about it. You guys helped me every single day stay positive, or give me encouragement when I was sad. Not to mention all the ranting! :) And I love that whilst we are all ttc, we can still be so happy for each other when one of us gets that bfp. What a team! xxx


----------



## Britt11

Joli, just saw your second test, yeah bfp!!!!! Is it starting to sink in yet???? :)
I am so happy for you. Yes, go get those bloods done to confirm and put your mind at ease and you have to plan something totally special to tell DH. Keep us posted how you do :)
I will be stalking your pregnancy and you better keep us updated :)
i have this feeling, i will have to carry on the thread as 2016 will probably be next!! I cant believe there is only like 3 of us originals left....the BFPs for the rest of us must be right around the corner.
Hugs,


----------



## Britt11

oh Joli, quick question did you get any spotting at all, for implantation?
cheers,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - it is starting to sink in now... I've done 3 tests today, 2 different brands, and all show a faint line, so I'm sure of the bfp... I just hope it sticks!! Hon, I know that you, 2016 and Nicole are not far behind at all!! It couldn't have happened for me without IUI - thank goodness for modern technology!! I'll see if I can get some bloods done tomorrow to ease my mind! If all goes well, don't you worry, I'll be keeping up to date with the team! I can't wait until we're all on the grad thread - what an amazing journey we'll all take together :) xxx


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> oh Joli, quick question did you get any spotting at all, for implantation?
> cheers,

Zero implantation spotting, and no implantation dip in my temps either! Nothing unusual about cm... it was creamy the whole time, but not an unusual amount, I was just aware of it being pretty moist (sorry tmi!). But I did feel those wierd muscle aches, which were contstant, not on and off.


----------



## Britt11

ahhh very cool and thanks for sharing.
and sorry, I just missed an entire page of posts. Awesome idea about the little shoes, so cute. I'm glad you told him its such happy news and you cant keep to yourself :)
The CB digis in Canada are 25muig, it says right on the box (i did one last cycle). Most girls that get a positive on a FRER seem to go on to get a positive on a digi soon after, so you could probably try tomorrow or the next like you said.
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joli

I think the digis in HK are 50muig, but I'll take a look anyways! i'm loving all this POAS! - I have so many tests in the cupboard, I might as well use them up! haha x


----------



## LittleAurora

make sure you post the pics (not of you peeing on them but after wards ;) lol) for us to see the progression!!!


----------



## Devi#1

YYYYYAAAYYY!!!!!!! Joli that is awesome!! wowowowwwowoowowow.. congrats to you and DH.. Yippi.. I see the lines.. cute idea with the shoes.. Awwwwwwww fantastic!! 

:happydance::thumbup::dance::yipee::loopy:


----------



## Ladybird28

Ive only been away for a day or so and look what happens - Joli :bfp::bfp::bfp: Whaaaay Haaaaaayy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I can see all your lines as clear as day, Im sure theyll get darker n darker. Cant wait to see your digi. Have a bucket load of babydust for an ultra sticky bean :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
I am so pleased for you, I really am. You deserve it so much. And I love your idea with the shoes. 

I certainly don't mind you posting your tests on here, in fact I cant wait to see the next one!!


----------



## Cara89

Joli said:


> Hi Cara! Welcome to TEAM APHRODITE!! You'll find this bunch to be very warm and welcoming, and we're located in all time zones, so you'll never be without a pal any time of day or night! :)
> 
> I saw you're TTC on Mar 14th - did you try during O this month? Tell us about yourself :)
> 
> Some quick info on me, DH and I got married in March 2009, and we've been TTC since. After coming off the pill, I discovered that I had PCOS, and was not ovulating(!) and DH got tested, and his spemys were not great. So I went on clomid for 2 cycles so that I could ovulate, and this last cycle, I was using Gonal-F (injection pen) to ovulate, and we did an IUI whilst on holiday in South Africa. I'm now 9/10dpo, and wondering whether this is it... ! If not, the plan is to do IUI two more times, and then we would have no other real option but to move onto IVF. We live in Hong Kong, and we're both lawyers (zzzzzzz!), I just turned 30 yesterday (and DH is also 30). I play netball, just started yoga, love jazz music, movies, travelling, and we have 2 kittens!

Hi Joli ! Thanks for the Welcome. It's great to find such a large group of women with something like this in common !! :laugh2: 

I didn't tyr anything during O this month... Well, that's not entirely true. But, you see, I am currently still on bcp right up until the 7th of Mar, which is when AF comes.

My DP & I have been together since Jan 5/09. It was an extremely tough situation, you could say a very messy ordeal. Sept `08 was when we first met... His then gf just happened to be bff's with one of my roommates. I would say it was an instant connection that we both felt, from the second we first saw eachother. I super like him, but his gf and I had become really good friends... and apparently he super liked me too. I will add that she treated him really badly and they were one of those couples that were always breaking up, and only getting back together because that is what he knew, and she was a terrific guilter. He and I didn't do anything aside from hang out and talk, then just after New Years she started asking him if he liked me, and finally, he told her to that he did. She eventually found out that I liked him as well, and then there was lots of confussion and heart ache and stress. I still remember clearly how one day she called me and told me that she loved him and would never stop fighting for him, which I completely understood... Until a few seconds later she asked me `as a friend` to back down. lol. It wasn't funny then, but now I can laugh. She didn't want to have to fight for him. I, on the other hand, was more than ready. I even handled it well 8 mths down the road when one of her friends accused me of sleeping with him behind her back [which never happened]. I can happily say that now, things are much better. :) That is just a bit about how we`ve stuck with it through many things, he even threatened his mom with not going to see her anymore if she didn`t give me a chance, and *now* she loves me. Hahah.

Aside from that I have been on bcp for about 2 yrs now and am super excited about starting a family with DP. At first I was telling him we were going to TTC in April, whether he liked it or not, then one night we were sitting in bed watching a movie and I decided that it was time we actually *talked* about it, and it was his suggestion that I come off my rx after this pack. I was astonished and supremely happy at the same time. Talk about an amazing Valentine's Day gift. :) We both live in Nova Scotia, Canada which is a beautiful area. I am 20 going on 21 in May and he is 19 going on 20 in June. I have a diploma in Accounting and he is finishing his Heavy Duty Truck and Transport diploma in April. I mostly enjoy reading and watching movies, and in the summer I loveeeee to swim, or just be in/near the water for that matter. I love pretty much all types of music, and would love to start yoga. We have one cat, he is 6 and HUGE... His name is Kitty. Haha. 

|CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP HUNNI| !! :)



Britt11 said:


> Cara welcome!!! as you can probably see this is like the luckiest thread and we desperately need new recruits as all the other members keep getting their BFPs!! :)
> I ovulate in just under a week, look forward to sharing the journey with you.
> baby dust

Haha. I am glad to have a chance to be a new recruit, hopefully this'll give me super luck so I get my BFP super soon. Haha. I am very impatient to get it, and I haven't actually begun the actuall process of TTC yet. :) 



2016 said:


> Hello Cara98 :wave: :flower: I will add you to the front page. As you can see, our ladies are getting preggo like mad so we need reinforcements!!! :rofl:

Thanks for accepting meeeee !! I'm super glad to be part of this !! <3 



hibiscus07 said:


> Welcome, Cara! This is a lucky thread, as the others have said haha.

Haha. Here's hoping some of that luck comes my wayyyyyy !!


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies!

Cara - thanks for sharing with us - sounds like you've been through an ordeal, but I'm so happy for you that you got your man! :) That's fantastic that you are both starting a family - it may take a couple of months for your body to get back to normal after bcp, so it's good to start now if you want to concieve around April - in saying that though, you were only on the bcp for 2 years, and you and DP are so young, I'm sure you guys will not have any problems!! :)

Thanks for the sweet words Ladybird and Devi!! I took another frer this morning, and the line is even clearer than yesterday. I called the nurse to get bloods today - she mentioned it was possible for the hcg trigger shot I had to still be in my body causing the bfp's, but when I told her my frer line was darker today than yesterday, she said that was a good sign, and told me to come in to get a test, so hopefully I'll have the results later today!!


----------



## Joli

I've done a digi test! It's quite a sensitive test, 25miu, and the result is good! Sorry for the blurry pic, it was taken on my blackberry - but you can see what it says!! :happydance: BUT I'm not in the clear yet... the nurse told me that it is possible to have a false positive from the trigger shot that I had. She said it was a good sign that my frer was darker today than yesterday, which is a sign of hcg on the rise, but I won't know 100% whether this is the real deal until about Thursday... that's 2 days to go! the waiting is agony... I think if this is a false +ve, I will be soooo dissapointed. I've been trying not to get too excited, but damn these digi tests!!
 



Attached Files:







Digi test (23-2-10).jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, yeah, I see the pregs 1-2 weeks!!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:
Okay i am up late because I just got back from a late soccer game and need to wind down, so may be awhile.

I have questions!! why are they making you wait 2 days to get bloods back, it should come back the next day or same day, no??
also I cant see an HCG shot triggering a digi, is that even possible at 25muig?? Is this the first time you have taken HCG? because you never got a hint of a positive the other months, so surely this has to be it!!!

as well, i agree if it was HCG related the tests would probably get lighter not darker, right??

I have everything crossed, but hon I'm sure this is the real deal.
how are you feeling?
xx


----------



## 2016

Joli.....the words I LOVE to see! As for the trigger shot thing, I was browsing around and found this:

"44. How long does it take synthetic hCG (trigger shot) to leave my body before I can test for pregnancy? Every woman's metabolism is different, but as a general rule of thumb, you should allow 1 day for every 1,000 units of hCG you injected. The standard hCG dose is 10,000 units; thus, 10 days after the shot, the synthetic hCG should be gone and you should be able to test for pregnancy without detecting the shot."
https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#44

I really hope this isn't left over and, as you say, the lines getting stronger mean something is growing :happydance:
We are here to distract you until Thursday! :headspin:


----------



## Joli

Thanks Britt and 2016 - that's really useful info! I wasn't told that the trigger shot could cause a false +ve, so I never really paid attention to what dose my trigger was... I'm assuming it was the standard dose! If so, fx'd it was outta me at 10 days (which was at 7dpo). I'd be surprised if by today, which is 13 days post-trigger, it would still be in me - I'll find out what my beta level is later today... Bring on the darker lines!! I mean, I do 'feel' pregnant - (.)(.) still sore, and feel heavier. 

..........ok....just got off the phone with FS - my beta is at 62miu!! He says to be cautiously optimistic, as there's a lot that can go wrong early on, but he said it's a +ve for sure!! He told me to come back in at the end of next week to take another blood test to make sure the beta is rising!! woohhooo!!!! :) :) :)

2016, your chart is looking fantastic!! I feel like your body has figured out where it wants to be, and it totally ready for a little bean to make its home!

Britt - I see you had a big temp drop today... could it be O? or too early?


----------



## 2016

62 is great!!!!

Let's hope my body has figured itself out - talk about high maintenance....eeeesh!

Didn't think britt was temping this cycle.....:shrug:


----------



## Joli

haha, I totally understand about bodies being high maintenance! Mine had to be pumped full of meds in order to cooperate! I think it would be so fantastic for you to get your BFP naturally, and I think the acu has been so great. Britt - I think you really enjoyed your first acu? How often will you go? 

If you click on Britt's name on the front page... she's temping! Or am I just imagining things again - feel like my mind keeps playing tricks on me! lol


----------



## 2016

Joli....you are right I do see temps! Maybe it was like me saying I wasn't temping this cycle but it's soooo tempting :rofl:
I have said I will not temp next cycle but am already waivering. I also said I wouldn't test until 14dpo but already 10dpo is looking like an option. :blush:


----------



## Joli

2016, I don't think you're going mad... I'm pretty sure Britt said she wasn't going to temp - but I'm glad she is!! The chart stalker that I am!! :rofl: I am a complete control freak, so temping is perfect for me... I'm going to keep temping until I'm well at truly past AF date, just to make sure the temps stay up! I would try to tell you to wait until 14dpo, but who am I to talk testing at 9dpo! lol - I think you should only test at 10dpo if you well and truly feel some symptoms. I was being really skeptical about any 'symptoms' I was feeling, and made double and triple sure that my mind wasn't making them up, which is why I decided to test. I read that hcg shows about 3 days after implantation, so I just counted 3 days from when I was feeling the strange muscle ache/cramp/twinge. I'm feeling soooooooo good about you and Britt this cycle!! Lots and lots and lots of babydust!!!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone!! I go for my last bloodwork today! I still haven't called the dr again, my crippling nervousness has gotten in the way. Can they do a test to see if your folic acid is low? might be a stupid question but as far as I can tell that is the reason you have to wait after the methotrexate. I just don't want to ask for it if google is wrong.

Britt: How are the opks looking? It's so exciting that you're close to ov! I'm happy you're temping, I'm glad Joli noticed so I can stalk you again! This is another silly question but how do you know which docs are fertility specialists and which are just gynaecologists? Just trying to read the reviews on some in the area and all I'm finding are gynos? I don't remember what you said about how it's going with your dr. I have a terrible memory lately. 

Joli: YAY!!!! Congrats again! There's something so offical about the digi! I'm so happy your line is darker. Just saw that you already got your results, I keep missing things for some reason. 62 is such a good number for how many dpo you are! I think it's a strong little bean. :hugs:

2016: I don't want to be a POAS pusher again so I'm just going to give you some :dust: 

cara: Welcome!!! I meant to post again yesterday but didn't get the computer much, DH wanted to play some boring strategy game. Glad you've decided to join us. It's so exciting that your starting to try soon. :dust: I'm Nicole, 25, 1 DS, on a break after having my 3rd ectopic but trying again as soon as I can get a dr. to say that I can.

Hibiscus: Hope you're having a good trip!!! lots of :dust: for you!

ladybird: Just wanted to say hi and see how you're doing, haven't talked much to you yet. Hope your tww is flying by!!! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole, it is possible to test for low folic acid - I saw this on a website: "_Serum folate levels reflect recent changes in folate intake whereas RBC folate measures the folate stored in the body. RBC folate is a more reliable test. These tests are available through a standard blood test from the doctor_." I believe that a side effect of methotrexate is a decrease in folic acid, which is why sometimes doctors give folic injections during methotrexate treatment. But sometimes they don't give the folic acid until after treatment. But they can check what your level is for sure!

I have no idea what my beta numbers should be at the minute, I'm just praying that it increases and that lovely line gets darker every day!


----------



## Britt11

:winkwink:haaa!!!!!!!! you caught me, didnt you!!! I have missed quite a few temps especially at the beginning so just filled in similar #'s lol...I'm only temping if i feel like it to just give me an idea and for the acup this cycle:) ha ha... Today's temp is the same as yesterdays, but yeah i initally thought that maybe too. I think in about 3-4 days I will probably O. Trying not to look at it though.. :)

Seriously 62 Joli????!!!!!! Like you are seriously pregs, no wondering now, a welcomed congrats for sure :happydance:
thats awesome, you are still early in your cycle too arent you?? maybe twins or something...hee hee. when was AF due?

I did love the acu and I am going back on Thursday for an apt right around O time. Hopefully it helps. That being said DH and I are planning on becoming sailors...seriously, we are taking some training around Vancouver area with another couple and then hopefully do a big sailing trip maybe in BVI. I may have a new focus soon if this doesnt happen.

2016 chart looks fantastic!!!!! When is your next acu apt?

Nicole, Tabeomama, Tiger4me and everyone else, how are you doing today?

Cheers,


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks Joli! Glad they can check it, I'm getting close to ov time if everything is back to normal, which it seems to be so far and I want to talk to my family dr and see what he says about trying again this cycle. He's probably just going to tell me to wait but I need a pap smear anyway so I don't think there's any harm in bringing it up. I'm pretty sure my ob-gyn would let me but I think I will have ov'd several times before I can get into her. 
I know there's a wide range of normal hcg levels but from what I've read your seem pretty high. I remember seeing 48 at 14 dpo as an average on quite a few sites. Can't wait to hear the results of Thursday's. I get confused about the time difference, what day/time is it in Hong Kong?


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: I meant to ask you how much accu is in Canada, just approximately, I was reading our health insurance book today and I'm covered for up to $300 a year so just wanted to get an idea of how many sessions I could get. 

2016: I realized after that you were talking to Joli about POAS and I just butted in but I just get so excited when people talk about pregnancy tests. :blush:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Nicole, thanks for the post. You know I would like to know that question as well, difference between Gyno and FS?....I know my doctor didnt give me a choice to just see a gyno she said she would get me into a FS....maybe most of them are? I think with my clinic because they only take women of childbirthing years and they specialize in pregnancy, they probably know the good FS in the area so just refer their pts to a few docs. The downside is a one year or more waiting list....
i am hoping that my cycle gets better naturally before then....I got my CD3 bloods done this cycle and havent heard from the doctor yet, hoping thats a good sign. If i dont hear anything by the end of the week, then they are probably good. fx'd

Okay, Joli's name needs to be changed to graduate and you need to update your sig hon!!

Oh and welcome Cara. Good luck to you, the fact that you were only on BCP for 2 years is a good thing, I bet you will have a BFP in no time. I have been on it for almost 15 years!!! and I'm >30 so its taking a bit longer.

Cheers,


----------



## Shey

oh can I join?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Nic, the acu in Calgary is pretty pricey, so it might be a little cheaper in Ontario (they seem to overinflate everything here agggh..)
my first session was $114.00 (bought a herbotox herb for GI, so $140 total) and subsequent sessions are $84.00, i think that is with tax
hugs,


----------



## 2016

(long) update from me:
*
Don&#8217;t know if you remember, I went to see a lovely new lady GP Wednesday last week to ask if she would write me a script for the progesterone the FS said I should take.* She said she could not do this without a note/script from the consultant which was frustrating because I ASKED him if I needed such a thing and he said the GP should just be able to prescribe it :growlmad:
Called yesterday to ask if she had managed to speak to him (remembering I have now ovd and need the progesterone asap) and was told she hadn&#8217;t spoken to him and has now gone on holiday for 2 ½ weeks!* :hissy:
In desperation I decided, once again, to take matters into my own hands and called my most resourceful sister in South Africa last night.* She* managed to organise me a consult with one of our South African doctors this morning who has prescribed me the progesterone pessaries I need!* My sister is going to courier it over for me and it should arrive by Friday (5dpo) or it could be Monday (8dpo). :yipee:
*
I had intended to use my progesterone cream (bought off the internet) from tomorrow but now I can&#8217;t decide whether to:
:flow:* Start using the cream until the proper stuff arrived
:flow:* Wait for the proper stuff to arrive
Thing is I read somewhere that, for progesterone to work in the case of luteal phase defect/low progesterone, it needs to be started within 48 hours of ov (ie TODAY).
:flow:* Suppose there is a third cautious option of not doing anything until the UK government docs get their act together and tell me what to take.* This might mean I have to wait 3 months to see another FS and then however long to repeat the bloods/scans etc.
*
I guess I need at least one high temp to be sure I have ovd before using anything&#8230;..but all the other signs CP/CM/post ov symptoms are making me think it deffo has happened. :thumbup:
*
To my shock I also read an article published in the oxford medical journal about how progesterone deficiency can cause ectopics.* I was trying to find out how the progesterone only pill (that I stopped before becoming pg) could have caused an ectopic.* Apparently that BCP contains artificial progestins which actually lowers your natural progesterone level and can make you oestrogen dominant.* This can cause the muscle contractions in the tubes to become sluggish and therefore not push the embryo through efficiently!* From this I am thinking that, as long as my progesterone is low my risk of this happening again is increased &#8211; all the more reason to take the stuff! :smug:
*
:shrug: So what do you think?* :shrug:
*
Disclaimer :As always, I know you are not a doctors and I do not take any of your advice as replacing medical advice and I will ultimately make my own decision.* I just need to bounce this off you all!


----------



## 2016

Will catch up on y'all later, but in the meantime WELCOME Shey :wave::flower:
What day are you on and I will add you to the first page.


----------



## Shey

I just got AF so Day 0


----------



## Britt11

Welcome Shey!!!!
2016- I am definitely no expert but my Acu had the progesterone cream even at her office...so I think its fairly safe. We even talked about exploring my cycle and if things down the road point to low Prog than she would give me the cream. If you confirmed you have O'd then if it were me I would start taking the cream until the other stuff arrived....Friday or Monday is a ways off :)

Hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome shey :)

Joli-congrats on the Hcg ! The number sounds great.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

I came down with a cold and diarrhea last night, which makes for a fun vacation. Have also had a little light brown cm when I wiped today. Trying not to worry but it's hard not to. If it doesn't continue, I won't think too much about it. With my MCs, once it started it just got heavier.

Any news w anyone?


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Welcome shey :)
> 
> Joli-congrats on the Hcg ! The number sounds great.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I came down with a cold and diarrhea last night, which makes for a fun vacation. Have also had a little light brown cm when I wiped today. Trying not to worry but it's hard not to. If it doesn't continue, I won't think too much about it. With my MCs, once it started it just got heavier.
> 
> Any news w anyone?

Hi Hibiscus, thanks for checking in. I know what you mean about being ill on vacation- i ended up getting sick in the Dominican b/c my colleague was ill and we shared a room.
Hope you are having a good time otherwise.
Agreed, try not to worry about the brown spotting- brown is old blood, so maybe just a little left over.
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi everyone! It's so lovely to read all your updates when I get into the office in the morning! :)

Britt - For your bloods, I would call the nurse if I were you just to get your results and ask them for a copy for you to keep for your own records. Everytime I get any bloods done, they never call (usually because nothing is wrong), but I call them anyways, and I get copies of everything! It's really helpful especially if you're seeing more than 1 doc at any time. I think it would be awesome to do sailing! When I was in the UK I got my Competent Crew certificate, but I haven't sailed in so many years, I'm sure I've forgotten everything! The BVI is beautiful - I was there last summer getting admitted to the bar there (I practice English law, BVI law, Cayman Islands law and HK law!). I am not sure why my beta is so high so early on...but it would be sooooo great if it was twins! I know there's a lot more risks involved, but I think it would still be fab! Believe it or not, AF is still not due until this Saturday! So I tested way early... the line is even darker today, so I know hcg is going up! :) So you're just 3-4 more days to O...how exciting!!!! I'll be keeping my fx'd for you - get lots of lovin' from DH!

Nicole - It's great to hear that everything appears to be back to normal. If you're pretty sure that your ob-gyn would be fine with you trying this cycle, then I think you should go ahead! Is there any risk in trying? After my beta came back yesterday, FS said there's no doubt I'm pregnant... he told me to come back at the end of next week for another blood test to make sure everything is progressing ok, so no bloods for me this Thurs. There's 12 hours time different between HK and Toronto (I'm 12 hours ahead) - whereabouts are you in Ontario? I go up to Ontario every summer, my family has a cottage on the French River (near Lake Nippising, which is near North Bay and Sudbury). I've been going up every year since I was 10 years old. I think Canada is fantastic!

On chat regarding the difference between a gyno and a FS - I'm not 100% sure, but I was with my gyno, and she put me on clomid, but when that didn't work for 2 cycles, and after she saw DH's analysis, she said we needed to consider IUI or IVF, and then referred us to a FS. I guess if you have a normal pregnancy, you can use a gyno the whole time, and they can do the delivery. But if you have problems in getting pregnant, then you see a FS who can give fertility treatments, which a gyno is not qualified to do. I could be wrong, but this is just based on my own experience!

2016 - I agree with Britt, I don't think there is any particular harm in taking the progesterone cream you have right now, particularly if you've already been prescribed the proper stuff - but I would ask your fantastic SA sister to read the entire prescription out to you, so that you know the brand, dosage, etc. which you can check online, to make sure that the stuff you're using now is more or less the same...? If she hasn't couriered it yet to you, you can ask her to scan you a copy (she can pop down to a mall with internet cafe), and then try taking that to the pharmacy first, and explain that you're doc is in SA, and this prescription is urgent, so he has sent you a pdf copy, with original to follow by courier. That way, you might be able to get it sooner? I am so sorry you are having so much trouble with the docs in England, that's seriously so unprofessional to not have called your GP, then bugger off on holiday for 2 weeks! I'm just so glad that you were able to get help from SA. Having gotten engaged there, and concieved there, it's truly a special place for us!!

Hibiscus - I wouldn't worry about the brown cm right now either, I know it's hard, but it could just be residue. I don't know much about mc... is there anything they can do to prevent it if you catch it early enough? I have a friend here in HK, and in her first few weeks, she was bleeding a lot, and was very ill, but they were still able to save the babe, and now she's due in June. I'm sorry that you've gotten ill - do you think it's from the pregnancy, or have you eaten or drank something dodgy in Cozumel? Make sure not to have any ice-cubes in your drinks! They will not have made it with bottled water... and you can also consider brushing your teeth with bottled water. We do that here in Asia when we go to countries like Vietnam or Cambodia, where sanitation isn't the best! I really do hope you feel better soon, and that you can enjoy your honeymoon!

Shey - welcome!! How many months have you been ttc #2?


----------



## Joli

PS - 2016, you can add my name to the graduate list now... I think my shock has finally turned into acceptance! :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies how are you? Sorry i have been MIA but i am back now. And i am now a married woman :) woot woot. 
How are you all???


----------



## 2016

MORNING LADIES!

Shey....I have added you to the front page. Don't know if you know, but the day AF arrives (full flow not spotting) is calendar day 1 (CD1).

mummy to be.....CONGRATULATIONS! You are now officially an old ball & chain :rofl: Are you in the dpos now?
I love your wedding pic :yipee: Can we see more?

hibiscus...I agree with Joli, brown CM isn't really cause for concern. I am sorry you feel sick but pregnancy can also play havoc with the digestive system!

nicole...I searched and search last night and couldn't find anything conclusive about trying after methotrexate. I read that your hcg must have returned to 0 but I don't know what the half-life of the metho is and if it could harm another bubs if you start too soon :shrug:. If its just a folic thing, maybe they could put you on a high 5mg dose! Let us know what your doc says.

I got my 3rd high temp so deffo ovd. I am always very grateful when I ovulate....now just to sort out the old luteal phase!


----------



## Joli

Yeah!!! 2016, that's awesome that you O is confirmed!!! I have a really god feeling about this cycle! :) Your LP was really good last month, so fx'd all will be well this month!

Mummy to be - I love your wedding pic also! Beautiful! Huge congratulations :)

Nicole - my FS put me on 5mg of folic acid, that's what I've been taking the last 3 months.


----------



## Shey

thank you 2016. how do you guys do charting? like how do you check your temps and stuff? Im confused on how to do that kind of thing.

Joli I will be ttc#2 next month when my fiance is down.


----------



## 2016

Shey...quick summary of temping:

:flow: buy a basal body thermometer (BBT) which records farenheit temperatures to two decimal placed.
:flow: join www.fertilityfriend.com (free for first month)
:flow: take your temp orally or vaginally when you first wake up ideally at the same time every morning. I do vaginally because it's more accurate.
:flow: if you look at some of our charts on the front page (where our names are underlined) you will be able to see our charts. If you look at mine you will see that, 3 days ago my temperatures shifted from one level to a second higher level. This means I ovulated.
:flow: after 3 days of higher temps the software will give the red lines called crosshairs to confirm ov.
:flow: you can also record things like CM, CP, opk/hpts, BD timing and symptoms.

Temping is good to be sure exactly when you ovulated. It's no good for timing BD because, by the time the temp shift is confirmed, the eggy is long dead. It is good to highlight potential issues like too early/late ov, low progesterone or a short luteal phase.

If you are just starting TTC I would recommend you don't get bogged down with that unless you really fancy it. Once you start it's quiet addictive and harder to stop! I would just BD every other day/every day all cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies!
First off congrats mommytobe, love the new profile pic!! Good luck to you this cycle.
2016- Yeah!!!!! awesome about the big O, everything crossed for you this cycle. Have you decided to use the progesterone cream?

Joli- I cant believe you are able to practice law in all those wonderful places. Cayman Islands is so far my favorite place on earth.... You sound so well travelled and have the most exciting life. One day your petting baby leopards in SA and the next in your law office in Hong Kong. So incredibly cool!! How are you feeling???? feeling more and more pregs? :) Oh you need to change your title, from "trying to conceive" to "newly pregnant or expecting" yeah, doesnt that sound wonderful? I see you have both sigs, I understand but your not going to need the pink one for much longer . :)

Nicole, how are you feeling today?

As for me, well off to the biggest L&D Hospital in Calgary this morning. Its funny I sell fetal monitors and L&D warmers and NICU equipment (specialized incubators for premature or sick babies) and I am in those units all the time but it doesnt really bother me. I guess thats a good thing, considering I will be in the L&D unit for the next 2 weeks straight. The one thing its showed me though is when I do have a baby, I am having an epi all the way!!!!! The screaming is ear piercing without...

Well CD11 for me, no positive opk....and yes took a temp this morning, and still low, so no O yet :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

2016, you are a fountain of knowledge! :)


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - thanks for reminding me about updating my info! I know I still have both banners...but as happy as I am to have my BFP, I have such affection for the undergrads! :) I think I will change the banner maybe after 6 weeks, when I feel more secure. I'm definately feeling more pregs...bb's are fuller (to DH's delight! - he keeps poking them in disbelief). I keep weeing today as well! I started to get cramps (feeling like AF cramps), and got really worried, but did some googling, and apparently it's totally normal in early pregs and is a sign that the uterus is preparing to expand. Can't believe I'm only 11dpo! I have also had nausea for 1 hour the last 3 mornings, I thought it was from lack of sleep, but I got plenty of sleep last night, and still felt it this morning. It's very mild right now, and just feels like I'm a bit carsick. I keep checking your chart - can't wait for you to O! It's any day now!!!!


----------



## Joli

Sorry Britt - didn't mean to hit the send button quite yet! Cayman Islands is stunning, i've only been there twice, but loved it! You seem pretty well travelled too! Law is pretty dull - a bit of glorified paper pushing! lol - I always wanted to be an actress - that would be so much more exciting! I think it's fantastic that you get to hang out in baby units, you'll know so much when your little babe comes along! x


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, I went yesterday for my blood work and my requisition wasnt there for some reason. The doctors office wasnt open but I talked to her this morning and shes going to send another one to the lab. I can get the HSG done through his office, she said shell set it up even if its a couple of months from now, she said whenever Im ready. I have a strong feeling to try this cycle and I cant tell if its just me being childish and not wanting to wait for another 6 weeks to pass or because I actually think this is the month. Itll have been 4 weeks by the time I ov this time. Found some EWCM today, early for me I didnt get any until cd 16 last month, normally I only get it a few days before ov.

2016: Thats so exciting that FF confirmed ov! Such a satisfying feeling, I think thats what officially hooked me when it came to charting. I think you sister (and the doc) sound amazing. Thats great that you were able to get a prescription on your own. Good work :thumbup: I think it makes a lot of sense that you are going to use the cream until you get the actual stuff, since youd be missing the most crucial time for it otherwise. I also love the disclaimer at the end! Thanks for looking up methotrexate, does seems hard to find anything concrete about waiting times etc. 

Joli: Im not sure what the risks are other than another ectopic...I would be more inclined to wait if someone gave me reasons other than that since I dont really think itll help avoid another to wait. Just hoping it goes down the right tube next time. I am going to ask about the higher dose of folic acid though. Do you have any tests to show us today? I love your ticker btw! 

Britt: Thanks for letting me know about the accu, I think Im going to wait on it for awhile. Its pretty pricey although I do agree it would probably be a bit cheaper here. I promised no more spending money on TTC right now and I wouldnt get many visits with the insurance. I will break that promise if we end up trying though because I will need some tests. I didnt even buy a new BBT, just using the regular thermometer until next cycle. Glad youre enjoying the accu, hope you get some great results with it! Do you feel like ov is coming soon? 

Hibiscus: Sorry to hear youre sick on your vacation, that sucks! I definitely agree with the others on the brown spotting, I dont think brown is normally a cause for concern. How are you doing today? Hope the spotting has stopped anyway just because it would be easier for you to relax that way.

Shey: welcome! Glad you decided to join us! 

Mummy to be: congratulations!!! I love your pic, its beautiful. I would also like to see more if you wouldnt mind showing them!


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: yay! you're getting symptoms already! I always think it's weird to be so happy someone is feeling sick but it's such a good sign! 

Britt: You made me laugh about the screaming. The screaming coming from the next room really helped make my decision about getting one. My gyno is a woman and she kept telling me to get one, wasn't sure why she felt so strongly until I heard that poor lady. I think your job sounds great!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi all -
Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well. I can't wait to get back to my computer so I can see your charts. Having withdrawal! Haha

Thanks for reassuring me about the cm. After my last message, I didn't have any more of the brown stuff phew. I was getting a tad concerned because I had more preg symptoms at 14 dpo than I do now. But, never fear. Boobs are killing me today and I was up half the night with heartburn.

So glad to hear your boobs are hurting, too, joli. Haha


----------



## 2016

I was quite pleased with my temp rise this morning :happydance:
Started using the progesterone cream last night - 50mg worth twice daily. 
Things are a bit odd for me this cycle - I normally always get a bad tummy and sore nipples in the run up to ov, but not this time. :shrug:
I also keep getting these waves of negativity/dread which I keep having to try shake off. Normally I feel so hopeful - not this time :nope:
No symptoms to spot although I have been feeling queasy and my bbs are tender but normally aren't post ov (even before starting the cream). 
Started taking Royal Jelly today cos another friend on here recommended it (and I like to rattle :rofl:)
Have another appt with the NHS gp tomorrow and will ask
to be referred for a second opinion/ possible tubal dye test. Long shot but am going to take prescription from SA doc and see if she will write me a UK one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hello everyone!

Joli--I'm so happy for you! Congrats!:happydance:

2016--Yay, you ovulated! Now here's to a long LP:drunk:

Shey--Welcome!:wave:

hibiscus07--Get well!:flower:

Britt--I see you're close to O time--go catch that egg!:thumbup: And thanks for asking about little ol me, I'm doing good.

I do have an issue that is bothering me, though. I have a condition called Supraventricular Tachycardia and so on occasion I will have an "episode" (PSVT). These episodes can be quite alarming, as my heart starts beating CRAZY fast (about 230 bpm) and sometimes it just quivers....it doesn't feel like a beat--just fast movement. And while my heart is going bonkers, the rest of me isn't feeling good because I'm not getting enough blood and oxygen. I've had this since I was 14, but now the episodes are a lot worse, take place more often, and last longer (up to a couple of hours). The good news is, it will most likely never kill me.:thumbup: But it is very irritating. I can go months without having an attack, or I can have several in a few months time--it's random (but almost always triggered by exercise). I can have surgery to burn (kill) the parts of my heart that are causing the mixed up electrical impulses....but....for one thing, I'm a little scared of surgery. And another issue is that it will most likely take months of pre-op testing and scheduling junk before the surgery can take place. And I just don't want to put off TTC because, in reproductive years, I'm borderline ancient. I'm wondering if I should have the surgery after delivery (assuming I get pregnant), or if I should stop TTC and start back up after the surgery (no telling how long away it will be)?

Another something to discuss with you ladies is my high temp this morning. It was 98.5, which is a lot higher than any of my temps in the 4 cycles I've been charting. Any thoughts?


----------



## 2016

TaeBoMama...Wow it sounds like you have a lot to cope with :hugs: I am no heart expert by any means (ie I know nothing other than what I just read in Wikipedia :rofl:)
My opinion is, if you can handle the irritation and worry of it, then wait until after your next pregnancy. Can't remember how old you said you were - was just surprised you saying you were "ancient in TTC terms". How long would you have to delay TTC if you had the surgery?
The one thing I am sure of is that you should never let fear, of the surgery or anything else, stop you for doing what's best for your health.

As for your temp, how many dpo are you? Could be a hopeful sign of pregnancy if it is unsually high. Saying that, all my post ov temps last cycle were unusually high and even triphasic and I am wasn't pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

Hey guys, back from the hospital and the first thing I log onto is to check on you guys lol...I should really be checking my stocks :)

Tabeomama- yeah, there you are!!! was wondering where you were at, miss ya. I didnt realize you were that far in the 2ww...high temp hmmm...sounds good, but as 2016 says they can be high and then drop down again for AF- fx'd for you though. So.....your 4 days only until Af would have been do...any thoughts on testing?? :):test:
as for your heart condition, I am aware of it- in my past life I worked as a Respiratory Therapist in post op cardiac OR, and PVC's are nothing to bat an eye at. As you know it can be quite serious, when your heart is in that rhythm you are not pumping blood flow adequately and hence oxygenation can be an issue as well. When you are pregs, you have a higher cardiac volume (and your heart is working harder) to supply blood flow and O2 to the placenta- I would think you would need to be very careful when your pregnant. Have you spoken to your doctor about this? have they given you the green light to get pregs even with the more frequent episodes? If they have then yeah it would be hard to wait until after surgery and I would probably want to sooner as well, but if not maybe its best to do the surgery first and then have a healthy and happy pregnancy after. AND I'm sure your not ancient..lots of time :hugs:

2016- nice temps!!! Hmmm...symptoms sound very different than your previous cycles, i take this as a positive sign....dust to you :dust

Nicole- Haa I got a kick out of your post too, nice work on having the epi :thumbup: Are you close to O now?

Joli- I wondered if you were interested in acting actually, as you said that you and DH met in a play. Are you still doing theatre or anything?

As for me, well I'm a little confused. Had some EWCM yesterday and cervix HSO and today no EWCM and cervix seems mostly closed- hugh??? No positive OPK yet, technically not suppose to O until day 15 but I'm ready now!!!!!! :haha: oh and temp is still down today....for those sneaky chart stockers that found me out...you can see on the first page, I'm still leaving it out of my sig (more out of mind that way)

:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

...


2016 said:


> Can't remember how old you said you were - was just surprised you saying you were "ancient in TTC terms". How long would you have to delay TTC if you had the surgery?:


I'll be 38 next month. I don't know how long the delay in TTC would be. I have done some of the pre-op stuff in the past (but then chickened out of the surgery and now it's been so long I'll have to repeat this stuff) and they drug the tests out. And I'm not sure how long out they'd schedule the sugery out for--I'm guessing at least a few months after all the pre-op is done.



> As for your temp, how many dpo are you?:

 I'm 8dpo.




Britt11 said:


> So.....your 4 days only until Af would have been do...any thoughts on testing?? :):test:

LOL. I might start testing in the morning...or on Friday, if I can hold out.



> As for your heart condition, I am aware of it- in my past life I worked as a Respiratory Therapist in post op cardiac OR, and PVC's are nothing to bat an eye at. As you know it can be quite serious, when your heart is in that rhythm you are not pumping blood flow adequately and hence oxygenation can be an issue as well. When you are pregs, you have a higher cardiac volume (and your heart is working harder) to supply blood flow and O2 to the placenta- I would think you would need to be very careful when your pregnant. Have you spoken to your doctor about this? have they given you the green light to get pregs even with the more frequent episodes? If they have then yeah it would be hard to wait until after surgery and I would probably want to sooner as well, but if not maybe its best to do the surgery first and then have a healthy and happy pregnancy after. AND I'm sure your not ancient..lots of time :hugs:
> :hugs:

Yeah, I have talked to my docs about this and how it will effect a pregnancy, and no one seems to be concerned, but that's not necessarily a good thing. Some docs are just clueless (no offense to doctors--but I've seen some clueless ones in the past). I mean, just trying to find out if my heart med is bad for an unborn baby proved that there are some...well, not the _brightest bulb in the package_ sort of doctors. I called my Cardiologist first, and get this; he didn't know! I had left a message on his machine, certainly he could have taken a few min to look it up before returning my call. He said I should call my GYN. I called the pharmacy and they told me to ask my Cardiologist or my GYN. I called my GYN and she looked it up in a book while I was on the phone with her. She said it was safe. When I told her about the info on the net, that showed otherwise, she still said it was safe. ](*,) But when (resisting typing IF) I get pregnant, I'm going to request a different med that the net says is a safer alternative to the one I'm on. 

Hey Britt, I really appreciate your insight. I know that pregnancy and repeated PSVT are not a good combination. I need to make a decision. Thanks for your help, ladies!


----------



## Britt11

hey hon, maybe you will be pregs thise month and the decision will be made for you. :)
Glad to hear that the docs arent too concerned....I'm sure they would know if it would risk anything for you....I agree not all docs are cut from the same cloth- I have had some lousy ones and some really good ones.

I think you will be one of those preg women though that shouldnt do ANY sort of exercise while pregnant. Just relax and no extra stress on the heart :)
wow, you are disciplined waiting until Friday!! fx'd


----------



## Joli

Hello hello!

*Nicole* - I think it's a really good idea to get an HSG done, it will put your mind at ease if the docs can identify once and for all what might be causing the ectopics. I think the month that you do it though, you need to take a break from TTC, but I have read that many women get pregnant the cycle after, cause the tubes are all cleared during the test. I think that if you feel good about this cycle, and you're getting ecwm, then your body might be telling you to try. Would your risk of having another ectopic be less if you waited another cycle? If not, then I would just go for it <subject to doc's advice of course!>. I did take another test this morning, and the line is sooo clear, I'd say in another day, it would be as dark as it could get! I didn't want to bombard you guys with more pics :shy: But I think the darkening line is a good sign that hcg is on the rise! :happydance: I told my parents yesterday at lunch, they cried, and were so unbelieveably happy. I really really hope everything will be ok!

*Hibiscus* - that's fantastic that the spotting has stopped. Sore bb's and heartburn are aoo good signs that things are progressing! It's strange being in this limbo isn't it, where you know you are pregnant, but you're too scared to really enjoy it in case something goes wrong. I think as long as you take it really easy the next few weeks, you'll be a.o.k! Being on honeymoon is totally ideal! I have a question - do you know whether you can BD at this stage? I've been too scared to during the 2ww, so DH and I have "ah-hem" been doing other stuff instead :rofl: I read that it can increase your chances of a mc - but I have no idea whether this is correct or not, there's a lot of mis-information on google! Has your doc advised you on this?

*2016* - Having something different this cycle, like no bad tummy or sore nips before O is probably a good thing that things might be different - BFP!!! :) Despite you having negative thoughts, I think it's important that you stay positive - not necessarily hopeful, but definitly positive! I always got sore bb's post-O, but they seemed to go away for 2 days, then they totally started again. So it's a good thing that they're sore! You're still in very early days yet though, so keep us posted on any other symptoms! What day are you going to test?

*Taebomama* - That's really tough having a heart condition. I think Britt's advice was fantastic - if you do get your BFP this month, you should def take it really easy and don't do any exercise, stay relaxed, so as not to put any further pressure on your heart. I can't believe how little the docs seem to know about your meds! You would have thought the cardiologist would know!! It's great that your temp is higher today - I hope it keeps staying up for the next few days! - looking forward to hearing about your test on Fri! <or thurs if you can't wait!>

*Britt* - My cycles were totally wierd when it came to cm... I'd get ewcm on random days, and no O, then back to creamy, then back to ewcm, so I wouldn't worry about it! Just keeping watching the opks! Go get'm tiger! :winkwink: DH and I did meet acting together in London - we have been a bit distracted with work and ttc, but I do usually do 1 play/musical a year, I love the thrill of it! But looking forward even more to being a Mom!

I have a question for you gals - DH has recently started losing some hair on the top of his head, and he wants to take propetia and monoxynal (not sure if I spelt that right) - but I have read that monoxynal can be really dangerous for pregnant women, they're not even supposed to touch it. If DH takes it, I wonder if it would get into his spermys and then get into me if we BD, and harm the beanie? I remember asking my gyno a couple months back, and she didn't seem to know, and then said she doubts it would have any effect, but I've read otherwise...?


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies :) 
Of course i can show you some more pics. I dont have many at the moment the ones that i am going to add are just the ones that the photographer has emailed me as a little bit of a teaser lol :) 

Oh i am on 25dpo ( i think. i got my period on the 1st Feb so i start counting from that day right) sorry i am not 100% sure how to work all that out lol... I am due again for my period on the 1st so wait and see. I desperatly want to test but not sure when i should test lol. 

Ok onto some pics :) 
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_1329.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2309.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2385-2.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2690.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2817.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R1523.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Mealone.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Cuddles.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2869.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2840.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2831.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R2029.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R2085.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R2127.jpg
That is all i have for now.. hope you like :)


----------



## Joli

mummy to be - what amazing pics!!!!!!!! You guys make a beautiful couple - I love that you guys went into the sea! Thanks so much for sharing - it's so nice to see what you look like as well :) I'm not sure if you know, but the 1st day you get AF is called CD1, and then the first day after you ovulate is 1dpo (days-post-ovulation), so if AF is due on the 1st, then you must have O (ovulated) around 14 days before (assuming textbook luteal phase), which would be 15th Feb? In which case, you would be about 10dpo today...? I'm terrible at maths, so maybe 2016 (guru of knowledge!) can let me know if she thinks this is right! Do you know when you will take a test? How exciting!!


----------



## mummy to be

aww thank you so much about the photos :) i love them :) 

Ohhh right.. that makes a little more sense lol... i think i OV'd on the weekend of our wedding!!! Which is exciting!!! We got married on the 13th :) so if we are pregnant it would be a honeymoon baby :) Woot woot. 

I am not sure when i am going to test.. i did one the other day and it was negative but i think it is too early to tell... yeah???


----------



## Joli

Hey Mummytobe - I think today you'll be 10/11dpo, so today would probably be the earliest you could test! Implantation take place between 6-12 dpo, so you may not be able to get a +ve until 14dpo, but I think testing 10/11dpo is quite normal for us POAS (pee on a stick) obsessive bunch! :rofl: I actually tested 9dpo on a hunch, and got a faint faint line! I see from your signature that you have a little 9 month old, how sweet! Any pics? :) My DH would love to have a baby girl (though of course we'd be happy with anything!).

Taebomama - if you're charting, are you on FF? If so, 2016 can add your link to the front page and we can chart stalk you!


----------



## mummy to be

Oh ok..... So if i tested yesterday and got nothing does that mean that i'm not pregnant :( or is it just too early?

I have photo's on my facebook. Heaps ands heaps of pics.. Are you on facebook?


----------



## Joli

I think yesterday if you were 9dpo is still too early for most ladies - I think that 50% of pregnant ladies will not show +ve at 9dpo, so don't worry yet! Do you feel any symptoms?


----------



## Joli

sorry, I think 50% is more like 80%!


----------



## Joli

PS - Mommytobe, I will private message you re facebook!


----------



## 2016

Joli....guru of knowledge! What a scream :rofl: I plan to start testing at 10dpo (you are a bad influence!) only because, if I am pg I want to get in the long NHS queue for an early scan to check for ectopic.

mummy to be....yeah sounds like you are 11dpo(ish) today depending on when you ovd. I would say it might still be too early to get your positive. Wait a couple of days if you can. How cool that you ovd on the wedding weekend! :yipee:
I love love love the wedding pics! Great mixture of fun & classic. I have never see a bridal couple in the sea all suited and booted before! Awesome! :thumbup: Also like the one with you by the car :)

Woah! MAJOR nausea today, no sore (.)(.)s. Creamy cm (think thats normal for me). Think the nausea could be the progesterone cream....but I had it before I started the cream. I really can't justifiably symptoms spot at 4dpo :haha:


----------



## Joli

2016 - woohoo, nausea! Probably too soon to symptom spot, but I doubt it's the progesterone - I've never heard of it causing nausea before!? Have you decided what day you're going to test? x


----------



## 2016

Probably start at 10dpo so I can get a :bfp: like you :thumbup:


----------



## mummy to be

2016 said:


> mummy to be....yeah sounds like you are 11dpo(ish) today depending on when you ovd. I would say it might still be too early to get your positive. Wait a couple of days if you can. How cool that you ovd on the wedding weekend! :yipee:
> I love love love the wedding pics! Great mixture of fun & classic. I have never see a bridal couple in the sea all suited and booted before! Awesome! :thumbup: Also like the one with you by the car :)

Awwww thanks huni! 

Yes we sure are in the water dress and suit and all :) It was the best fun i've ever had :) heheheheh more pics to come.

When do you all think i should test.... i am due to have AF visit on the 1st March....


----------



## Joli

Hey everyone - ok, I was totally freaking out for the last 45mins... I went to my gyno, just to check a suspicious growth (which she says is just an ingrown hair!) lol ... she did a scan, and said that I had 3 big follicles, like 3cm each! I asked if that was cause for concern, but she didn't seem to think so (meanwhile, I'm still freaking out, cause that can't be a good thing right!?!?). So I've been googling like mad...apparently, it's not so unusual in early pregnancy and has something to do with the corpus luteum... but it gets serious if it keeps growing and there's a risk of rupturing... I think it's ok for now, but omg, what a heart attack! Gyno has also given me progesterone pessaries, and was surprised FS didn't give me any. For those of you who have used them... can you tell me how far up they're supposed to go? :blush: I'm not sure why she gave them to me, she said they help prevent mc (although I think my progesterone levels are normal...). I will post these questions on the graduate thread too, just in case I'm going into way too much detail on this thread! <not 100% sure where one stops and the other begins....!> :wacko:


----------



## 2016

Joli...I could be wrong but the follies could be what's called corpus luteum cysts...although I thought you should only have one (unless you ovd more than once and are having multiples :haha:). Don't think CL cysts are harmful but it's good they have spotted them and can monitor you. Wonder if it's cos you had a medicated cycle...:shrug:
Did you ever have your progesterone tested? What was the result? Don't think the peasaries can hurt even if you don't desperately need the progesterone. Can you call and dbl check with the FS?
I start progesterone supps on Friday. Think they are supposed to go to the same bit that a tampon would go. Also,wear a pad or use at night because the oils can leak out apparently!


----------



## 2016

Had a call from the courier who is delivering my progesterone. They can only deliver on Monday or I can make a 5 hour, 230 mile round trip to collect it on Saturday. Am I insane that I am actually considering it! :blush: is there a huge difference between starting at 6dpo vs 8dpo? I just don't want :af: to arrive before I get the chance to take it. 

Feel free to slap me if I'm being childish and impatient! What do you think girls? :shrug:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - thanks so much for your thoughts - I did email the FS just to get a 2nd opinion - he said that he thinks I have cysts because of the medication I was on, but he said they should go away by 12 weeks <phew!> I think I will have O'd with 1 or 2 eggies, so there could be twins! I'm not sure what my progesterone test was, they just called me on the phone and said it was normal. I also asked FS about the progesterone and he said that it wouldn't hurt to take it and in some circumstances can improve chances of avoiding a mc. Thanks for the advice about the pads! :) 

Whereabouts is the package located, and is there a certain time that it closes on Sat? If you and DH can make a weekend of it, and stay overnight in a B&B, then it might be quite fun to take a littl road trip!


----------



## nicole3108

I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make because I really don't know much about progesterone supp. but my opinion is what's 5 hours if it helps you get your BFP? I don't think you're being childish just determined. :thumbup: If you're comfortable with the drive then go for it, could you get someone to go with you to help the time pass more quickly?


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Did you get your bloods done? or maybe I missed some posts again and you already said.


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - doc was originally going to bloods on Thurs if he wasn't sure on Mon that I had a bfp (since it might have been left over from the hcg trigger shot I had), but since the beta was 62, he was confident that it was a BFP, so I have to go in in a week and a half to have more bloods to make sure hcg is doubling ok. 

2016 - I totally agree with Nicole :) I think there could be a difference between 6 and 8dpo, but I'm not sure whether the cream you have is just as effective or not?


----------



## Britt11

Good Morning ladies!!
Mommy to be, VERY cool pics, my favorites are the ones in the sea.
I trashed my dress on my wedding night as well but it was from running around downtown snackered with my hubby and all my friends....lol (of course after the parents ect..left) :rofl:

2016, this is turning out to be an interesting cycle for you....I hope its a big fat BFP. Up to you on getting the package earlier....I say just go with what you feel you want to do.

Joli- my gf that just had a little baby girl over a week ago had 2 fairly large cysts early in pregnancy. One of them ruptured and she was in emerg as she thought she was having a mc from all the pain. Anyway, it was very painful apparently but she ended up being totally fine. She had another one and they said it might rupture but it never did.
I dont know my friend.....the really high HCG levels the very active ovaries, the fact that they said its possible you O'd 2 eggs...I think you might be having twins honey :) :happydance:

How is Tabeomama doing? any symptoms?? 
Nicole, hon, how are you today?

AS for me, still negative opk's but temp is up a little today??....strange...we will keep BD'ng every 2 days
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

No way I could convince DH to stay in a B&B or even drive there with me. I would have to go alone but I do drive about for work all the time so am used to it. I agree, 5 hours is nothing for a :bfp:. 
As Joli says, maybe my cream might tide me over until Monday...there's no way to tell how well it's working. 
You see the progesterone causes the lining to become triple so, in basic terms, a bit sticky which helps implantation. Ideally I want it nice and cushy BEFORE the eggy arrives!
My heart says GO, My head says I should wait.


----------



## Joli

2016 - I'd say go woith your heart! If you can stand the drive - 5 hrs is a long way, but if you have no other plans for a Sat, then why not! :) Whereabouts is the package? anywhere nice?

Britt - I would loooovvveee it if I had twins!! I know there are higher risks involved, but still would be totally awesome! It's good to know that cysts are not that unusual, I'll make sure the docs keep a close monitor on them, I don't want them to rupture!! I have to admit, I was really impressed with FS - I emailed him with questions I had (my gyno is not very helpful) and he responded within 45mins! 

I'm gonna call it a night now, 'tis 12:30am! night night - looking forward to reading all of your lovely posts in the morning! x


----------



## 2016

Joli...the package isn't anywhere nice - near heathrow airport on an industrial estate. Actually Windsor castle and legoland are not far away but I font want to go there on my own.
Just looking into paying a bit extra for Saturday special delivery :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Taebomama - if you're charting, are you on FF? If so, 2016 can add your link to the front page and we can chart stalk you!

Here's the link:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b086b


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Joli...the package isn't anywhere nice - near heathrow airport on an industrial estate. Actually Windsor castle and legoland are not far away but I font want to go there on my own.
> Just looking into paying a bit extra for Saturday special delivery :happydance:

I hope you get it soon! I think someone needs to be flogged for not providing you with this much sooner! :grr:


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Taebomama - if you're charting, are you on FF? If so, 2016 can add your link to the front page and we can chart stalk you!
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b086bClick to expand...

Nice chart Taebo!! I see a nice little dip at 7dpo....must common time for implantation...:happydance::happydance: followed by nice high temps today.
any symptoms??
come on :test: :thumbup:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Taebomama - if you're charting, are you on FF? If so, 2016 can add your link to the front page and we can chart stalk you!
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b086bClick to expand...
> 
> Nice chart Taebo!! I see a nice little dip at 7dpo....must common time for implantation...:happydance::happydance: followed by nice high temps today.
> any symptoms??
> come on :test: :thumbup:Click to expand...

I did test, but it was the opposite of positive. I know 9dpo is really early, but I feel like I always do at this time in my cycle: bloated and crampy. :-(

How is everyone doing? what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Joli

Taebomama - your chart looks fantastic!! 2 lovely high temps after the dip, and both higher than last month! I read that it takes about days from implantation for your body to show any hcg, so testing 9dpo, when your dip was 7dpo is probably too early. I guess you could try again at 10 or 11dpo? Bloating and cramping at 9dpo are good signs! I felt cramping before I got my bfp :)


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Taebomama - if you're charting, are you on FF? If so, 2016 can add your link to the front page and we can chart stalk you!
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b086bClick to expand...
> 
> Nice chart Taebo!! I see a nice little dip at 7dpo....must common time for implantation...:happydance::happydance: followed by nice high temps today.
> any symptoms??
> come on :test: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I did test, but it was the opposite of positive. I know 9dpo is really early, but I feel like I always do at this time in my cycle: bloated and crampy. :-(
> 
> How is everyone doing? what are your plans for the weekend?Click to expand...

yeah, give it a couple more days. Not everyone is pregnant with twins which would make it show early....not mentioning any names but.....Joli!!!!!! :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, how are you feeling? getting more morning sickness?.....I imagine as HCG builds up symptoms get more and more crazy. Are you tired?
well hope that you get everything figured out with the package 2016, but you do have the cream already which is good.

Well, no positive opk for me still....aggghh, but i feel so ready to O...what the hay?? last month i got a +ve at Cd13 which would be tomorrow...going to try and attack dh tonight though. Anyone think my temps are wierd? i mean it was higher this morning a little, any thoughts?
cheers,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! bb's are still sore, but morning sickness was tons less today than last 2 days, which is a bit worrying...wonder if it could be the progesterone I used last night? But took another test, and still +ve, and no cramping or blood, so I think everything is going ok (touch wood!). No tiredness yet either, but I'm a bit of an energizer bunny and am not sure if I could tell the difference between being pregnant-tired and just sleepy-tired! lol. I saw your temp rise today actually - each time that I O'd, my temp went higher, and then the next day I got my +opk, and temp went even higher... so that might happen with you! Fx'd for that lovely +opk tomorrow!!


----------



## Britt11

oh hunny, its still early for big preg symptoms, i am just trying to tag along in your experience and see whats new. I have read on mosts sites ect... that MS and major fatigue ect...doesnt start until at least 6 weeks. Sore boobs is the main one early on!!
of course your test is still positive silly and it will be for the next 9 months!! i know its hard and easier said than done but try and enjoy your pregnancy, you will be fine.

thanks for the info on my temps. So does that mean that I have already O'd or that i will get a positive tomorrow maybe and O either tomorrow or the next?

hugs,


----------



## Joli

You're so sweet Britt, thanks :) I think that you will get a +opk tomorrow, and will O either tomorrow night or the next day! BD like rabbits! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## 2016

Morning girls....
Woke up from a good nights sleep - absolutely exhausted! :hissy: 
Had several nasty nightmares too which I didn't wake up from. :cry:
(.)(.)s not sore this morning although they were very sore when I went to bed. Also still feel icky. Looked up side effects of the progesterone and it does list the bbs but NOT the nausea.
Going to try arrange an overnight Saturday courier to bring me my meds. It will cost the same amount as the petrol to do the drive myself....but I won't have to drive on the evil beast of a motorway they call the M25. Can't wait! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016! Temps are looking goooooood this morning! :) That's great that you'll get your meds on Sat, yeah!! Implantation any day now! x


----------



## Ladybird28

Morning girls, hope you are all ok. Phew what a month I'm having, hardly managing to get on here at all at the mo. Having problems with my youngest son. After meetings with school i'm having to take him to the docs for a referral as they think he has aspergers syndrome, :-( . Was ok bout it for first day but it's upset me since then. Apparentlyi may have a real fight with the doctors as they aren't keen to refer children. Oh and to top it all off he's ill at the moment and hasn't stopped throwing up. 
Sorry if I sound whingy but had to get that off my chest. 
The only good thing is that it's taken my mind off ttc slightly.
I don't know what's going on with my chart this month either,my post ov temps seem low compared to last month and it dipped today to nearly coverline. My bbs are not sore at all which I had from after ov last month (mind you last month was total bfn)
I've been feeling so tired, had odd twinges n a feeling of tightness, wanting to pee more and slight nausea yesterday although this has gone now. 
I'm so out of touch with whats happening with u girls and I'm sorry bout that. Im just having to do this on my phone before everyone wakes up.
I hope to be back in the land of the living again very soon!!  xxxxx


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Taebomama - your chart looks fantastic!! 2 lovely high temps after the dip, and both higher than last month! I read that it takes about days from implantation for your body to show any hcg, so testing 9dpo, when your dip was 7dpo is probably too early. I guess you could try again at 10 or 11dpo? Bloating and cramping at 9dpo are good signs! I felt cramping before I got my bfp :)

You're so sweet to remind me that cramps and bloating can still occur even when you're pregnant. With my fourth, I had so much cramping that I was shocked when I discovered I was pregnant (and we were trying)! It's just that every month I feel the same; like AF is around the corner, then she comes. So it's hard to feel like it will be different this month. I appreciate your PMA! Thanks!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Taebomama - if you're charting, are you on FF? If so, 2016 can add your link to the front page and we can chart stalk you!
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b086bClick to expand...
> 
> Nice chart Taebo!! I see a nice little dip at 7dpo....must common time for implantation...:happydance::happydance: followed by nice high temps today.
> any symptoms??
> come on :test: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I did test, but it was the opposite of positive. I know 9dpo is really early, but I feel like I always do at this time in my cycle: bloated and crampy. :-(
> 
> How is everyone doing? what are your plans for the weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, give it a couple more days. Not everyone is pregnant with twins which would make it show early....not mentioning any names but.....Joli!!!!!! :)
> :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL! I think you're right!


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebomama - I've just taken a look at your sky-rocketing awesome chart! That's another nice temp rise for you today...lookin' good! Have you decided when you might try testing again? When is AF supposedly due (IF IF IF she DARES come around this cycle!)


----------



## Joli

Ladybird28 said:


> Morning girls, hope you are all ok. Phew what a month I'm having, hardly managing to get on here at all at the mo. Having problems with my youngest son. After meetings with school i'm having to take him to the docs for a referral as they think he has aspergers syndrome, :-( . Was ok bout it for first day but it's upset me since then. Apparentlyi may have a real fight with the doctors as they aren't keen to refer children. Oh and to top it all off he's ill at the moment and hasn't stopped throwing up.
> Sorry if I sound whingy but had to get that off my chest.
> The only good thing is that it's taken my mind off ttc slightly.
> I don't know what's going on with my chart this month either,my post ov temps seem low compared to last month and it dipped today to nearly coverline. My bbs are not sore at all which I had from after ov last month (mind you last month was total bfn)
> I've been feeling so tired, had odd twinges n a feeling of tightness, wanting to pee more and slight nausea yesterday although this has gone now.
> I'm so out of touch with whats happening with u girls and I'm sorry bout that. Im just having to do this on my phone before everyone wakes up.
> I hope to be back in the land of the living again very soon!!  xxxxx

Hey Ladybird - I'm sorry you're feeling a bit down right now, it's hard to ignore any slight twinge or odd feeling in your body during the 2ww. I tried to always err on the side of caution, but something in me felt different than other cycles. I wouldn't worry about your temps dipping to the coverline, as long as it is above the coverline, that's still good!! It sounds like you really could be having symptoms... when will you test?

Mommytobe - I see you're at 11dpo today - will you test?


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi joli

glad things are still going well for you and bubs is still nestled in nice and tight.
I think my poas urge is going to get the better of me this weekend. I know I'll only be 8 or 9 dpo but I've got a load of ic's to use. I know I prob won't see anything as they are pretty crap but they'll stave off my addiction till I break out the other tests next week! I've got them stashed so OH doesn't see cause he'd go mad at me testing so early x


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...sorry about your son. Hope NHS plays the game and helps you out with a diagnosis really soon.

My (.)(.)s are sore again now. Feel so stressed and irritable today for sone reason :growlmad:
Brilliant news is I have arranged for a private courier to deliver my precious progesterone by tomorrow afternoon :yipee:. DH is a bit annoyed cos he says I'm too impatient but I would rather regret something I had done than something I had not. :smug:


----------



## Joli

Ladybird, I think you should wait until at least 9dpo - is your test an frer? I'm so excited for you to test on the weekend!! Fx'd!

2016 - I think you're completely right to get the progesterone as quickly as you can! Let us know when you get it! Sore (.)(.) - that's great!!! and lovely temp today :)


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls.

Tabeo- your chart does look awesome, nice high temps, fx'd for a bfp soon

Ladybird- so sorry for the difficult time you are having, i hope it gets better. Glad that TTC is a distraction for you, for me I am trying to keep my mind off of it!! lol
Good luck with the testing

2016- it sounds like your having a great symptom month. Glad that you got the special courier so you can start your pills tomorrow!! I really hope this is your month.

Morning, Joli but I guess its night time there and time for bed soon?

How is Nicole this morning?

As for me, i took my temp about 45 minutes early (oh well :) and it was quite low, so i am thinking I will probably O today or tomorrow latest. I hope so, am so ready!!!

I dont know if this is tmi ladies, I am hating specific BD sex. It feels so contrived and forced and DH and I are so awkard together lol...when its not spontaneous....he also says i put the pressure on him...which I probably do.....aggggh, just get me pregs already so we can be normal again!!

hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - it is indeed night time here 12:35am to be exact...will be heading off to bed after this message! Maybe you should use the temp corrector on FF since you took your temp 45mins early? I hope you get a +opk today!!! I totally understand where you're coming from with the scheduled BD sessions... our first few cycles of doing that got really dull for both of us really quickly. DH felt a lot better when I didn't tell him when I was O, then I would dress up or we'd go out on a date, and I would initiate, then for him it would feel spontaneous (even though I totally had it scheduled!). The more excited you can get him on the most important BD day next to O, the better! Tease him, get him totally worked up, he'll love it! :happydance: Sorry if this is all a bit graphic! :winkwink:


----------



## Shey

Im cramping bad over here since yesterday and it's not the same as my monthly cycle ones.


----------



## Devi#1

hey britt - i wouldnt tell Dh too.. just pounce on him girl.. but my DH would figure it out.. and ask when is O supposed to happen.. you can tease him before the act. ourside the bedroom.. play around.. 

I guess this is the only time you can do it.. with the LO's running around soon, you cannot just grab him and pin him to the wall the moment he steps into the house.. LOL........ (sorry for tmi)

Nausea is gone for me YAY!!


----------



## MommyMichele

No more nausea for me, had some in the mornings but when I ate something, it eased. I'm thinking my sugar levels are out of whack again. Things are settling down for me, not as tired, appetite is getting a little better each day.

Still stuffy!

Morning ladies, hows we?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Hey Taebomama - I've just taken a look at your sky-rocketing awesome chart! That's another nice temp rise for you today...lookin' good! Have you decided when you might try testing again? When is AF supposedly due (IF IF IF she DARES come around this cycle!)

Joli--AF is due March 2nd.

Ladybird28--Shame on you for hiding your ic's from hubby! LOL. :thumbup:

2016--I'm happy to hear your progesterone is making its way to you!



Britt11 said:


> I dont know if this is tmi ladies, I am hating specific BD sex. It feels so contrived and forced and DH and I are so awkard together lol...when its not spontaneous....he also says i put the pressure on him...which I probably do.....aggggh, just get me pregs already so we can be normal again!!

Britt--I can relate. My husband and I are convinced that our 4th was conceived through our most awkward BD session. We tried to spice things up by changing the location--but the couch wasn't wide enough...LOL...memories! Like Joli said, get him excited BEFORE BDing. I will sometimes text hubby while he's at work and let him know that I'm interested in some hanky panky. And on special occasion, I might even send a little photo text.:flasher: Works every time. I also never think about making a baby, just making LOVE. Let your love for hubby take over. Candles, champagne, music, massage, and pretty nighties help.

Well ladies, I got another BFN this morning. I also didn't get an accurate temp today because my 6 yr old is trying to be sick and kept me up with his coughing. 

I better get going. We're having a birthday party here tomorrow and I need to do that kind of cleaning people do before you come to their house.

Take care, everyone!


----------



## Britt11

LOL!!!! Taebo, I burst out laughing on my computer- i'm so glad that others can relate and thanks for the funny story. DH head butted my nose last night.....nothing says romantic like head-butting each other :)

as for me, i have every sign in the world that I am ovulating-TODAY. I even feel like my body is more back to normal than ever. BUT, the lousy thing is no +ve OPK today- hugh?? It is an IC so i'm just going with it and my temp dropped this morning. What do you think 2016, am i possibly O'ng without the +ve opk based on my temps? SInce coming off BCP, i have had a positive OPK every month. I guess I'll know for sure if my temp rises tomorrow.

cheers,


----------



## Joli

Taebomama and Britt - both of you totally made me LOL - Britt, can't believe you guys head butted each other! That's so cute. I'm sure you'll find a way to spice it up! :) DH and I haven't BD'd in ages... I'm a bit paranoid about whether it's safe so early on, so we've been having to do other stuff. He's been really supportive about it, which is sweet. I wanted to wait another 2 weeks until we have a chance to talk to the doc. 

Britt, not sure why you haven't had your +opk today! I was really hoping you would... I think if you've have +opks all other months, you should be getting one this month too - but it's good that your body is totally prepared for it and ready to go. I hope tomorrow's the day!!!

Taebomama - i hope you get your BFP soon, your temps are looking really good, even if today's temp is not 100% accurate. How are your symptoms coming along?


----------



## 2016

Joli....Congratulations on 4 weeks today :yipee:

Ladybird...I am love love loving the temp rise today! :thumbup:

Woke up this morning feeling queasy as hell and so gassy I could power a hot air balloon :blush:
No cramps or twinges or nuffin so I don't feel pregnant but I do feel strange - icky, woozy and a little grumpy :shrug:

....hang on doorbell..........................................
.............................
..........................
......................
...................
................
.............
..........
........
......
....
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! MY PARCEL HAS ARRIVED! SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! :wohoo:
Let's hope this helps me get my :bfp: and :baby:...


----------



## Joli

YEAH 2016!! So glad you got your package! Woohoo! :). So happy for you!

Taebomama, when are you going to take your next test?

Britt, hope you get your +opk today! X


----------



## Britt11

good morning ladies, Yeah so glad you got the package 2016. Havent looked at your temps yet but might be early for twinges and such. hoping this is it for you
as for me DH is having a rough time right now- stressed about a lot of stuff and he has some shoulder pain right now, so aggghh things are tough around here.
Joli you were right, i was so convinced I o'd yesterday but I didnt, temp was low today- woo hoo, which means we have a good chance today. I'm sure I will get the positive opk either todya or tomorrow. this month is the first month I have taken B50's so maybe thats messing with my cycle a bit.

Oh and hello Michelle! sorry missed answering your post- glad the stuffy nose has gone away, hope you are enjoying your pregnancy

cheers,


----------



## Britt11

oh and happy 4weeks as well Joli!! Yeah your past AF time now.
hope your feeling well and enjoying your pregnancy
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! Thanks for the congrats, it feels great to move onto 4 weeks, though I'm dying to get the first 12 weeks in the bag! I'm feeling a.o.k today, bb's still sore, but not crazy, had a big wave of nausea today, but it didn't last long. I hope you get a +opk today! If you don't, then maybe with DH being stressed, you should skip BD for today, and that way the spermys can build up, and you'll be able to hit the +opk tomorrow. But if you do get that +opk today, you go get that eggy!!!! have fun with it! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

This baby does not want me to eat! This is normal for me though, no appetite early on and then after a few weeks, lol I can't stop eating!


----------



## GossipGirly

hello girls can I join you, 2016 gave me the heads up on my thread about low progesterone.. im 6/7 dpoI think not very hopeful as as my thread states found out I have low progesterone :( got an app with fetility specialist 14th april so just plodding on till then x


----------



## Ladybird28

Whoo hoo so glad yr package has arrived 2016, bring on that bfp.
I'm not too sure bout that temp rise I had this morning, I woke up having a bit of a hot sweat and course first thing I did was temp. I led there for a while, cooled down n took it again and it went down quite a lot. I put the first temp down as I always do so be interesting to see what tomorrows is like.

Britt - I'm sure that +opk is gonna happen very soon, sounds like yr body is all geared up for it.

Joli - congrats on reaching the 4 weeks hun

taebo - charts lookin good girl, are you goin to be testing soon?

Welcome shey, so sorry to hear yr suffering with really bad pains, I hope things calm down soon for you. 

Xx


----------



## 2016

Welcome GossipGirly...so glad you came to join us. On the first page is everybodys names and days. You will see that our TTC numbers are dwindling because the girls just keep
graduating! Will add you there tomorrow morning when I'm at a proper pc :flower:


----------



## mummy to be

hello ladies :) how are you all today? Well tomorrow is the 1st of March and that is when i am due (AF).. i tell you she better not show her face!!!! Otherwise i will be devestated!! 
How is everyone else? 
I am so jealous of all you pregnant girlies out there!!! Hopefully the rest of us will be able to be like you asap! 

I am thinking that if AF hasnt shown by the 3rd i will do a test.... or is that too soon? Should i wait untill like the 14th or 15th?


----------



## Shey

Ladybird28 said:


> Welcome shey, so sorry to hear yr suffering with really bad pains, I hope things calm down soon for you.
> 
> Xx

Thank you Ladybird. right now I have the heading pad on me so I hope that helps.


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies, just back from friends house. Was a great day today.
Welcome Gossipgirl and SHey!! Ahh sounds like they can fix low progesterone fairly easily Gossipgirl, so not to worry you will be on the grad thread before you know it.
Shey, sorry to hear your not feeling good, maybe a good night sleep will make you feel better.I think you guys will love this thread, the girls are the absolute best!!!! AND this thread has graduates like every week!!

Joli- how are you feeling today hon? its morning there I think now. Hope you are giving yourself some TLC and taking it easy. Pamper yourself momma! :)

2016- any new symptoms? glad you got the tablets- yeah!! Ohhhhh....hope its a bfp

Mommytobe- i would say first day after your first missed period is ah okay time to test!! You have patience, the rest of us our poas addicts!! :)

Taebo- how are you hon? any new tests?? 

As for me, I had a greeeeat day. Did some reading, and then out for dinner and drinks with friends of ours. Oh and I pounced on DH late this afternoon.:rofl: Yeah, much more spontaneous. I didnt get a clear positive opk but close enough in my oppinion. I am out of OPK's now, so i will just go by temp but will probably hit up DH one last time tomorrow. I'm hoping I o'd today, i really think I did.

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Welcome Gossipgirly! As the other girls have said, I'm sure they can help you with progesterone by giving you some supplements, creams, pessaries etc., so don't you worry! :)

Britt, I'm feeling good today, thanks! BBs still sore, but other than that, I feel great! Bloating less, which makes me think that those cysts on my ovaries might be shrinking. DH treated me to a brunch buffet today to celebrate, and honestly, I couldn't eat half the stuff on the buffet table - it was like torture looking at blue cheese, oysters, lobster, sushi. DH smiled on encouragingly as I ate a plateful of veg! lol. That's great that you were able to spontaneously pounce on DH, I hope you get that eggy!!! 

Mummytobe, I would TOTALLY test on the 1st if AF is due that day, and she hasn't arrived!! Any symptoms?

ooohh - Ladybird, the temp looks good - I hope tomorrow's is just as awesome!

2016 - how are you feeling today after using the proper progesterone?


----------



## 2016

The progesterone pessaries are leaky messy things. even though I lay down for 1/2 hour after putting one in I still leaked oily muck the second I stood up! (tmi)
Really hope it does the trick.
Felt a few pulls and twinges yesterday and the nausea continued until the evening. Feel a bit nauseated today but not as much and no sore (.)(.)s anymore...
I did have several awful sit-up sweating dreams last night!

My temp this morning makes me very nervous to say the least. :wacko:
Took it twice, first time was 98.17 - second time was 97.9!!! So I put in the temp in between which is 98.04. :shrug: 
Either is goes back up tomorrow and I can dream it was an implantation dip....or the :witch: is going to find me early again *gulp!*


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks britt :) got a fs app 14th april were everything will be confirmed cant wait :) (hopefully wont need it? Is anyone is in the 2ww? good luck 2016 ur eact same dpo as me and u have exact same length cycles :) what day do you think you O'd I think cd 16 for me this month?? I hope we both lucky this month and everyone else of course xxx

EDIT: of of course silly me, you are cd27 and 7dpo so obv cd 20 lol so your not same cd as me lol xxx


----------



## 2016

Yeah I have a sort LP normally. Ov late, AF comes early :cry:
Do you share your charts at all - I can put a link on the front page if you do. x


----------



## GossipGirly

I can do but I kinda just started again and this month only charted what I wanted and took a more relaxed approach lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/a1105 as you can see this mornings was a bit odd.. i dont know how i managed it but I have 2 accounts this is my old one https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a6655 as you can see this dip at around 7dpo appears to be quite normal for me xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Morning girls, well the excitement over my temps shooting up the last 2 days has been overshadowed as me,OH and eldest son have all come down with norovirus this morning. It is bloody awful, I can't remember the last time I felt so ill. We've got to keep isolated for 2 days after it finishes to stop it spreading :-( so I guess I know why my temp has shot up. Xx


----------



## Joli

2016 - I'm keeping my fx'd that this is a lovely implantation dip! Based on last month's cycle, it doesn't make sense for AF to be coming this early, and it's perfect timing for implantation. I put my pessaries in at night, so they're just in as I sleep, then during the day the leakage isn't nearly as bad! 

Gossipygirl - Have you decided which dpo you're going to test? 

Ladybird, I'm so sorry you and your family are so ill! Drink lots of fluids and take it easy!

Nicole, if you're out there reading, I hope you're doing ok :)


----------



## GossipGirly

im not going to test at all joli im just gonna wait for af to show and if not il decide when to test.. I was 4 days late last month for the first time in a yr :( but i didnt know when i o'd and i was pretty stressed last month but this month I have a pretty good idea when i o'd this month so shouldnt be late if im not preg 

we will wait to see how long this attitude lasts lol xx


----------



## Joli

you are so brave Gossipygirl - well done to you! Have you been feeling any symptoms?


----------



## GossipGirly

na none whatsoever... just the usual sore breasts after ovulation and skin break out but then again implantation would only be todayish really as im 7dpo so symptioms wouldnt really be till after now would they??


----------



## Joli

Yes, you're quite right, symptoms don't usually show until at least 3 days after implantation - Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies, good to hear from everyone.
Joli- glad your feeling better and the bloat has subsided, also so glad your over the 4 weeks!!! yeah!!!

2016- had a look at your chart, fx'd its an implant dip, 7dpo is THE most perfect and common time for a dip.....ahh good luck hon

Ladybird- sorry your ill, i was very ill last month as well in the Dominican and even before and I realized now that is probably why i had the sky-rocketing temps. Hope you feel better soon and are rewarded with a big fat BFP soon

Gossipgirly- good for you in waiting to test, its probably the best thing you can do, but so hard! you have willpower for sure.

as for me, well I took my temp at 0640 and it was 36.54 and then feel back asleep and took it at 0800 and it was 36.73. its the difference of whether I o'd yesterday or not. Hmm...not sure, I think i am going to go on the side of not O'ng yet and pounce on DH one last time today....lol. I have sore nipps but still fertile cm (sorry tmi) and I o'd last month on CD15...so better go with that I think.

yes, how is Nicole? we miss you hon
Tiger4me.....pretty quiet too, hope your well.

any news Taebomama?
hugs,


----------



## 2016

*Britt*.....I had that this cycle. If your body is still saying fertile keep :sex: cos you never know. What time do you normally take your temp.

*Shey*.....hope :af: is gone and not cramping your style! Nasty :witch:

*Mommy to be, TaeboMama & Tiger4Me*.....Done any more tests yet?

*Ladybird*.....Shucks hun, sorry you feel ill. Hope you get better really really soon. Novovirus is nasty stuff :hugs: :flower:

*GossipGirly*.....I really admire you waiting to test. I was going to wait until 14dpo (when AF would be 4 days late by my normal cycles) but have already caved and now say 10dpo....and now even 9dpo is looking like an option :blush:

*Cara*.....We are roughly the same dpo. How are things your end?

*nicole*.....have you decided whether to try this cycle yet? Did you get any advice from the doc?

*hibiscus*.....yay your temps are still looking so strong (I think it is great ressurance in the early stages of pg, then you don't have to waste money on testing constantly) :thumbup:

*Maggsy?.....Jax?* You girls ok?

Have had dull pressure cramps this afternoon, and a few sharp twinges that seemed to travel down my whoo ha! Can't tell if the cramps are gas :shrug: and the lady garden pains could be from the pessaries last night. Just checked my PM temp and it is back up again :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Hey 2016- things are sounding, good....ohhhh I hope it was implant cramps and temp dip- glad temp is back up!
yeah- definitely still showing all fertile signs, so I am hoping to have fun with DH this afternoon. :) I normally take my temp at 0730am each morning, sometimes early at 0700- but its been kind of random this cycle and only if I felt like it

cheers,


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I'm back from honeymoon in Cozumel. Actually, we both feel very ready to be home in our own bed.
I still haven't caught up on all the goings-on around here, but from my quick scan it looks like we don't have any new BFPs but could get a couple soon!
I see your temp is down a bit, 2016, but don't worry. It could be a temporary dip.
Joli--I'm glad things are going well for you! The next few weeks are nerve-destroying, but I bet it will be easier to chill after that.
I had both my MCs at 7 weeks, and tomorrow I will be 6 weeks. Getting my blood drawn in the AM. Both times before, my hCG was really low at 6 weeks, so we knew it wasn't good. I am praying for a good number tomorrow. If it's high, it will be such a huge relief. I've been feeling pretty nauseated and my boobs are really sore, so I'm feeling more optimistic. Won't allow myself to get my hopes up, though, until I get the test back Tuesday morning. 

Because I couldn't help myself, I took another IC pregnancy test and a clearblule fertility monitor stick as soon as I got home (yes, I'm ridiculous) and they were both immediately REALLY dark so that's a good sign. I think I will feel OK if tomorrow's number is above 5,000. I think, ideally, 10000 is better though. Argh trying not to think too much about it!

I have to go back and check everyone's posts and charts now.
ttys!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there. I did a test last night and it was a :BFN: :( i cried... I am not due for AF till the 1st.... Do you think it still might be too early or am i definatelty not pregnant. :(


----------



## GossipGirly

there is still hope, dont give up...its the 1st tomorrow do you feel like af is approaching? xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Can I join you all? I'm CD18 waiting to O still. I don't think an O is gonna happen this cycle though. I'm going to start vaginally temping next cycle though. Hope to chat with you all more.


----------



## 2016

Welcome sweetmama :hugs: :flower: the more the merrier! Why are you thinking no ov this cycle? :shrug: you know you don't have to wait until next cycle to start temping...you could still catch your thermal shift. I'm a bad influence I know :rofl:

mummy to be....it's deffo not over yet. If I remember correctly, Tinkerbelle got a bfn at 15dpo, bfp at 16dpo!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Because my chart is all buggered up and I don't know what's wrong with it and I already had my EWCM for 3 days and now I have nothing but sticky stuff


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies! 

Britt - I hope you pounced on DH! go, go go get that eggy!!! 

2016 - dull pressure cramps, twinges, not sure whether the cramps are gas... sounds all too familiar to me!!! Stay cautious but optimisic. If you're feeling that today (7dpo), I wouldn't test until 3 days after (10dpo), cause if that's implantation today, then it should take a few days for hcg to build up. This could be exciting... x

Hibiscus - welcome home! I think you being nauseated is a good sign that your hcg levels are high! If it's not too hard to write about, when you had your mc's at 7 weeks, apart from low hcg, did you have any symptoms that it was happening? I'm just making sure I'm cautiously looking out for anything unusual. If I'm prying too much or if you find this too hard to discuss, I totally understand, and you needn't reply to this question :) Best of luck with your bloods! Let us know how you get on. 

Mummytobe, I agree with the other girls, you're not out until AF shows! 

Welcome Sweetmama! Is there any reason why you wouldn't O? I stopped O after I came off the pill, and the doc diagnosed me with PCOS. I had to take medication in order to O. 

As for me today, my temp is up higher, BBs still sore (though not crazy sore), no nausea, no spotting - I hope everything is going along ok... I'm very impatiently waiting until next Mon to do another bloodtest to check hcg. Also finding it very hard to concentrate at work!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi everyone! :hi:

*Joli*, I remember you asked if we minded you posting your BFP pics on here, and I'm so happy to be apart of a team who shares in the excitment of other's success! I've seen (on other boards) people get all upset when someone posts a BFP, and I just don't get that! It makes no sense to me. I LOVE to see women getting their BFPs and sticking around to share their journey. 

Sweetmama26--Welcome!:flower:

Well, another :bfn: today...4th one this cylce. So I'm done with the testing for this cycle, what do I need to "get it"? FOUR BFNs is enough! I get it!!!

This means I have to take action to get that heart surgery done. So I'll make some calls on Monday to see what hoops I have to jump through this time.

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli I was diagnosed with borderline PCOS when I was 18 due to having a lot of the symptoms besides the no period one plus I'm not overweight, I should get checked again just to be sure though because my periods are really wonky and my chart is really really messed up. You can have a look if you like

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetmama261


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebomama, it's good to hear from you! I'm sorry that you got another BFN, that really sucks. It's good that you can use this as an opportunity to sort out your heart - perhaps you can ask the doc whether it's better for you to do the surgery first, or carry on ttc first. It's a really tough call. Will you be able to see your cardiologist next week, or does it take a while to get an appointment? Thanks for being so sweet about posting my BFP pics - I feel like all the girls on this thread have become my friends, and it would have felt strange not to have shared the news, or simply move on as if I never knew any of you... Honestly, it was this thread which kept be going throughout all the BFNs and those dreaded 2wws. As far as I'm concerned, even though I got a BFP, I'm not out of the woods yet, and love to support and be supported by the gals on this thread. So a big thank you! :hugs:

Sweetmama, I've just taken a look at your chart - mine looked all over the place too before I was put on O medication. My PCOS is mild, and I'm not overweight either. I think if you were diagnosed with PCOS when you were 18, you should get checked out again - there's nothing more frustrating than ttc, when you're not actually O! (I know, I did it for 7 months!). Your doc can put you on clomid (which I was on for 2 cycles) or Gonal-F (which are injections, which I took for 1 cycle). My DH also had some spermy issues, so the doc suggested for us to try IUI, and it worked first time round! I had no idea I had PCOS - I went on the pill when I was 19, but never had any problems before that, I was clockwork, so I'm not sure where the PCOS came from! If I hadn't gotten checked, I wouldn't have found all of this out, so if at the end of this cycle, you haven't O'd, then maybe you could see a doc. Alternatively, you could try another cycle, and use opk (ovulation predictor kit tests) - you pee on these tests, and it will give you a positive just before you ovulate. If throughout your cycle, your temps and opk's show no ovulation, then you know for sure that something's up, and you can get checked!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,
Tabeomama- what great PMA!! I think your health is definitely #1 priority and the ttc will definitely come when its time (I'm sure soon)

Great advice on the ovulation Joli. Sweetmama- I'm sure with a trip to the docs you will be O'ng before you know it- didnt take Joli long at all once they found the issue.
Nice to have another Canucker on the board. Did you watch the hockey game today?? what a game, so proud of our boys.
Sad the olympics are over now, was fun.

As for me, YES I totally pounced on DH lol...he didnt seem too in the mood at first (neither was I) but that changed. :) So I think we have all of our bases covered now.
DH is off to have a hot bath now because he was restricted from doing so from me for a week now to protect the :spermy: :rofl:

Now let hope my temp is up tomorrow!!
Cheers,


----------



## Joli

haha - Britt, my DH has been begging me if he can have a hot bath for months now!! I guess I should be nice now and let him have one too! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

joli said:


> haha - britt, my dh has been begging me if he can have a hot bath for months now!! I guess i should be nice now and let him have one too! :rofl:

lmfao!!!!


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how you doing?
Im still not feeling good.


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama...Welcome again! :wave: I have added you and your chart link to the first page. It looks like you have very long cycles so it could just be that ov is only coming CD30+

hibiscus...best of luck with the blood test. I just know things are so different this time! :hugs:

Shey...oh dear, sorry you still feel crappy :flower: Is it cramps? Or something else?


----------



## Joli

2016... is that a lovely lovely jump in temp I see on your chart this morning!?!? Seriously awesome!! Implantation dip!! :)

Shey, I hope you feel better soon! Let us know what's up?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies, how is everyone??
pretty quiet....lets hear some updates! :)
Hope your feeling better Shey.
2016, rockin temps, nice!! If you look at FF old preg charts, 7dpo is the most common time for the dip. exciting, are you feeling good about this cycle?

hugs,


----------



## 2016

Britt...I agree it's very quiet! I am so hopeful it's an implantation dip, but I have learnt the hard way that you can have dips, triphasic etc and not be pregnant. I am just pleased it went up but only time will tell if it stays up. :shrug:
I have felt terribly nauseous ever since ov - this morning worse than ever...I even gagged while brushing my teeth and over breakfast. I can feel me getting my hopes up which I don't want to do because I have been dissappointed so many times in this process. :nope:
Dying to test tomorrow but will wait until Weds (10dpo) before I start peeing money down the drain :rofl:
How are you? I've not checked your temp today yet, will do that now.


----------



## Britt11

hey 2016, good for you for waiting. I agree at 10dpo, and with your symptoms you might get an accurate result. Honestly why else would you be gaggy brushing your teeth, it has to be a good sign. :)
what do you think of my temp? did I O yesterday?? i have sore nipps today (sorry tmi) and cm has changed. I ran out of OPK's a couple days ago and didnt go out and buy more, figured why should I? I usually O on cycle day 15 and i have a standard 28 day cycle- but it is nerve racking to know if i did for sure or not.
oh and last months temps were super high as i had an infection and than a nasty flu bug. So dont really know what to go by.

thanks hon


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies, how are we all? 2016 that looks like a fab imp dip but I know what yr saying bout things lookin good chart wise n then bfn's. Got everything crossed for when you test.
I caved in and tested this morning, reckoned at 10 dpo I'd held out long enough. Did an ic and a 20miu mid stream test and got a very very faint line on the midstream and a v v v faint one on ic. Was bit shocked tbh after being so ill this weekend (bit better today but right at all) can't wait to test tomorrow. Temp still really high but still not sure whether that's due to being ill. 
X


----------



## 2016

Britt...think you might have ovd yesterday (cd15) we will have to see if your temps go up more. What's your CM like today? 

I don't know why I would be gagging like that...never done that before. I feel 100% fine and symptomless now :(...the brain us a powerful thing and I wonder if it could trick me into feeling that way :shrug:


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - welcome home! I think you being nauseated is a good sign that your hcg levels are high! If it's not too hard to write about, when you had your mc's at 7 weeks, apart from low hcg, did you have any symptoms that it was happening? I'm just making sure I'm cautiously looking out for anything unusual. If I'm prying too much or if you find this too hard to discuss, I totally understand, and you needn't reply to this question :) Best of luck with your bloods! Let us know how you get on.
> 
> As for me today, my temp is up higher, BBs still sore (though not crazy sore), no nausea, no spotting - I hope everything is going along ok... I'm very impatiently waiting until next Mon to do another bloodtest to check hcg. Also finding it very hard to concentrate at work!!

Hi Joli--I hope you are right about the hCG being high! I had the blood draw this AM and will get results tomorrow AM. 
You're definitely not prying too much about the MCs. It's totally understandable to want to know about whether there are any signs you should be aware of.
With the first one, I started brown spotting at 6w1d, and went in for a blood test. I think my hCG was only about 600, up from 73 on 13 dpo. Right then, then Dr said it wasn't a good sign. Should easily have been about 5000+. The spotting continued all week, every time I went to the bathroom (was liquidy, too, not like a little occasional tinge of brown in the CM like I've had this time around), and finally at 6w6d, I started cramping and fully bleeding. 
The 2nd time, my OB/GYN was monitoring me from the beginning. I had an hCG of about 1000 at 5w0d, which was right on track, and then at 6w0d, it was only about 2200, so something happened between 5w and 6 w to slow it down. I had no spotting at that time at all, but again at 6w6d I stated bleeding and cramping heavily, and it was all over within a few hours.
The most common cause of MCs at this stage is simply genetic, either randomly, or because of something inherited from the parent. The checked my chromosomes and it turns out I have an inversion on one of my Chromosome #10s, but the genetic counselor told us this particular inversion is not harmful and is not linked to recurrent MCs or birth defects. Even if it is, I suppose that means that half of my eggs have the "normal" Chromosome 10, so I should have a 50/50 shot each time. 
The counselor and the OB/GYN both said they thought it was just a streak of bad luck. I hope that's the case, of course.
The OB/GYN said it's very unlikely that the MCs were the result of something I did or didn't do, so that I shouldn't worry about it. The OB scoffed when I suggested I had too much caffeine; she said the chance of that causing a MC is almost nonexistent. At least that takes a weight off, ya know? It's kinda out of your hands then.
The other potential issue is autoimmune, since I have the thyroid issue. I could be predisposed to others. However, they tested for the most common clotting issues and I don't have them, so again this seems like it was probably just a random genetic issue.

Woohoo about your boobs! That is certainly a reassuring sign, even though it's not pleasant haha. I actually felt more pregnant before my BFP than I did in weeks 4 to 5. I had almost no symptoms until middle of last week, and then the sore boobs got much worse, and I'm having nausea throughout the day. The weird pressure around my uterus is back, too. 
I think it's totally normal to not have any nausea or anything until like 6 or 7 weeks.

I'll let y'all know about tomorrow's result. Trying not to think about it, but am feeling a bit nervous of course :(


----------



## 2016

Wooop wooop Ladybird!!! Sounds so good - where's the pics then? You know I did wonder when you said you were sick about the high temps, then thought sickness would make temps more erratic and yours have been constant for 3 days so I think they are preggo temps. :thumbup:
Also your immune system shuts down in early pg which probably made you more susceptible to getting ill. How are you feeling today?
Oooooh I do hope I get my bfp this cycle too and we can be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ahhh, I'm thinking its good for you... If you did implant yesterday you could definitely be feeling some symptoms... :)

cm is creamy white now it seems..... 
so as for the temps, you dont expect to see a sky rocketing temp post O right away? does it take a few days to build up?
I was soo tired this morning, DH got ready and I was still sleeping and didnt even flinch, i never sleep that hard...lol


----------



## Britt11

Ladybird28 said:


> Hello ladies, how are we all? 2016 that looks like a fab imp dip but I know what yr saying bout things lookin good chart wise n then bfn's. Got everything crossed for when you test.
> I caved in and tested this morning, reckoned at 10 dpo I'd held out long enough. Did an ic and a 20miu mid stream test and got a very very faint line on the midstream and a v v v faint one on ic. Was bit shocked tbh after being so ill this weekend (bit better today but right at all) can't wait to test tomorrow. Temp still really high but still not sure whether that's due to being ill.
> X

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
do we have yet another graduate????!! so happy for you Ladybird


----------



## hibiscus07

2016, I see your temp jumped back up! woohoo. I have my fingers crossed that it was an implantation dip--yay!!


----------



## 2016

Britt11 said:


> ahhh, I'm thinking its good for you... If you did implant yesterday you could definitely be feeling some symptoms... :)
> 
> cm is creamy white now it seems.....
> so as for the temps, you dont expect to see a sky rocketing temp post O right away? does it take a few days to build up?
> I was soo tired this morning, DH got ready and I was still sleeping and didnt even flinch, i never sleep that hard...lol

It can be slow rising (like mine usually are), sawtooth rise (ie rise in a ziggy zag pattern) or straight rise. Doesn't matter which really.


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hibiscus - welcome home! I think you being nauseated is a good sign that your hcg levels are high! If it's not too hard to write about, when you had your mc's at 7 weeks, apart from low hcg, did you have any symptoms that it was happening? I'm just making sure I'm cautiously looking out for anything unusual. If I'm prying too much or if you find this too hard to discuss, I totally understand, and you needn't reply to this question :) Best of luck with your bloods! Let us know how you get on.
> 
> As for me today, my temp is up higher, BBs still sore (though not crazy sore), no nausea, no spotting - I hope everything is going along ok... I'm very impatiently waiting until next Mon to do another bloodtest to check hcg. Also finding it very hard to concentrate at work!!
> 
> Hi Joli--I hope you are right about the hCG being high! I had the blood draw this AM and will get results tomorrow AM.
> You're definitely not prying too much about the MCs. It's totally understandable to want to know about whether there are any signs you should be aware of.
> With the first one, I started brown spotting at 6w1d, and went in for a blood test. I think my hCG was only about 600, up from 73 on 13 dpo. Right then, then Dr said it wasn't a good sign. Should easily have been about 5000+. The spotting continued all week, every time I went to the bathroom (was liquidy, too, not like a little occasional tinge of brown in the CM like I've had this time around), and finally at 6w6d, I started cramping and fully bleeding.
> The 2nd time, my OB/GYN was monitoring me from the beginning. I had an hCG of about 1000 at 5w0d, which was right on track, and then at 6w0d, it was only about 2200, so something happened between 5w and 6 w to slow it down. I had no spotting at that time at all, but again at 6w6d I stated bleeding and cramping heavily, and it was all over within a few hours.
> The most common cause of MCs at this stage is simply genetic, either randomly, or because of something inherited from the parent. The checked my chromosomes and it turns out I have an inversion on one of my Chromosome #10s, but the genetic counselor told us this particular inversion is not harmful and is not linked to recurrent MCs or birth defects. Even if it is, I suppose that means that half of my eggs have the "normal" Chromosome 10, so I should have a 50/50 shot each time.
> The counselor and the OB/GYN both said they thought it was just a streak of bad luck. I hope that's the case, of course.
> The OB/GYN said it's very unlikely that the MCs were the result of something I did or didn't do, so that I shouldn't worry about it. The OB scoffed when I suggested I had too much caffeine; she said the chance of that causing a MC is almost nonexistent. At least that takes a weight off, ya know? It's kinda out of your hands then.
> The other potential issue is autoimmune, since I have the thyroid issue. I could be predisposed to others. However, they tested for the most common clotting issues and I don't have them, so again this seems like it was probably just a random genetic issue.
> 
> Woohoo about your boobs! That is certainly a reassuring sign, even though it's not pleasant haha. I actually felt more pregnant before my BFP than I did in weeks 4 to 5. I had almost no symptoms until middle of last week, and then the sore boobs got much worse, and I'm having nausea throughout the day. The weird pressure around my uterus is back, too.
> I think it's totally normal to not have any nausea or anything until like 6 or 7 weeks.
> 
> I'll let y'all know about tomorrow's result. Trying not to think about it, but am feeling a bit nervous of course :(Click to expand...

that is so interesting Hibsicus, thanks for sharing. This time its going to be different for you. Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy.

2016, did you notice the big dip on Ladybird's chart at exactly 7dpo as well??????? :happydance:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## 2016

Oooooh don't britt! I might just burst from waiting to test. Got to keep chilled but I am losing grip!


----------



## hibiscus07

Ladybird28 said:


> Hello ladies, how are we all? 2016 that looks like a fab imp dip but I know what yr saying bout things lookin good chart wise n then bfn's. Got everything crossed for when you test.
> I caved in and tested this morning, reckoned at 10 dpo I'd held out long enough. Did an ic and a 20miu mid stream test and got a very very faint line on the midstream and a v v v faint one on ic. Was bit shocked tbh after being so ill this weekend (bit better today but right at all) can't wait to test tomorrow. Temp still really high but still not sure whether that's due to being ill.
> X

Oh my gosh! How did I overlook this??
Congratulations! (Preliminary of course haha) I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Ladybird28*--How exciting! Congrats!!! Where's the pics? I'd love to squint at them!

*Britt--*Looks promising that cd15 was O day. I ran out of OPKs before I could detect the surge, too. But thanks to temping, I was able to see that I did ovulate. I don't think I'll even bother with OPKs this next cycle.

*2016--*Loving the dip and rise!

*hibiscus07--*I think this is a sticky bean! I'm praying for you and your little one!

*Joli--*How are you?

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Sweetmama, I've just taken a look at your chart - mine looked all over the place too before I was put on O medication. My PCOS is mild, and I'm not overweight either. I think if you were diagnosed with PCOS when you were 18, you should get checked out again - there's nothing more frustrating than ttc, when you're not actually O! (I know, I did it for 7 months!). Your doc can put you on clomid (which I was on for 2 cycles) or Gonal-F (which are injections, which I took for 1 cycle). My DH also had some spermy issues, so the doc suggested for us to try IUI, and it worked first time round! I had no idea I had PCOS - I went on the pill when I was 19, but never had any problems before that, I was clockwork, so I'm not sure where the PCOS came from! If I hadn't gotten checked, I wouldn't have found all of this out, so if at the end of this cycle, you haven't O'd, then maybe you could see a doc. Alternatively, you could try another cycle, and use opk (ovulation predictor kit tests) - you pee on these tests, and it will give you a positive just before you ovulate. If throughout your cycle, your temps and opk's show no ovulation, then you know for sure that something's up, and you can get checked!

I will talk to my doctor on the 18th when I go see her. I'm just so frustrated because my cycles have been sooo wonky for many years I just don't understand them, I really just don't. I can't take going 50+ days without AF and sometimes its waaaaayyyyy longer then 50 days.



Britt11 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Great advice on the ovulation Joli. Sweetmama- I'm sure with a trip to the docs you will be O'ng before you know it- didnt take Joli long at all once they found the issue.
> Nice to have another Canucker on the board. Did you watch the hockey game today?? what a game, so proud of our boys.
> Sad the olympics are over now, was fun.

I did watch the hockey game, and I was DAMN proud of them. I'm so glad Canada broke so many records this Olympics. We set the bar high. I did a hoopla and started singin o canada when they won lol.



2016 said:


> Sweetmama...Welcome again! :wave: I have added you and your chart link to the first page. It looks like you have very long cycles so it could just be that ov is only coming CD30+



I have a doctor's appointment coming up here on the 18th so I'll talk to her then.


----------



## Ladybird28

well its took me ages to figure out how to get these pics off my iphone and onto here but here goes I hope it works!
Major screen tilting prob needed as they are very very faint. Im not getting my hopes up yet until I see a line I dont have to squint at as Ive been here before and it turned out to be a chemical.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0102.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0103.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TaeBoMama

Ladybird28 said:


> well its took me ages to figure out how to get these pics off my iphone and onto here but here goes I hope it works!
> Major screen tilting prob needed as they are very very faint. Im not getting my hopes up yet until I see a line I dont have to squint at as Ive been here before and it turned out to be a chemical.

:happydance: Yay, I see it!! :happydance:

I'm looking forward to watching the lines get darker! How exciting!


----------



## Ladybird28

I can't get find a decent pic of the ic cause it was mega faint but there.
Thanks for the kind messages girls, I so hope it's my bfp. It's so nice to have the support of you ladies.
Hibiscus - so glad you enjoyed yr honeymoon and I'm sure the results of yr bloods will be fab.
2016 - can't wait for the results of yr tests, being bump buddies would be cool!
Brit - let's hope that temp keeps rising so ov is confirmed, the 2ww beckons! Xx


----------



## Ladybird28

TaeBoMama said:


> Ladybird28 said:
> 
> 
> well its took me ages to figure out how to get these pics off my iphone and onto here but here goes I hope it works!
> Major screen tilting prob needed as they are very very faint. Im not getting my hopes up yet until I see a line I dont have to squint at as Ive been here before and it turned out to be a chemical.
> 
> :happydance: Yay, I see it!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the lines get darker! How exciting!Click to expand...


You do?!!! Thats the first test pic ive ever posted and you see it....thank god I haven't just got a bad case of line eye, phew!!! 
thanks taebo! Xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hello everyone.. just been catching up congrats ladybird xx

how is everyone?

not much to report from me, just the typical everything that I feel I can relate to pregnancy haha

Iv had intigestion, i had a major headache this afternoon which made me feel sickly aswel (of course its because im pregnant and not not dehydrated) lol 

iv had the odd twinge here and there, boobs are still very sore and swollen and pains in my nipples a few times, but i cant say whether they feel any different to how they usually are, and iv been tired today but that could be cos iv been to work and was having a clear out on the ward so have been in cleaning mode while its been quite! 

roll on next monday is all i can say :) p. s i put my lazy month chart in my siggy, iv just had to scrap the other account which had a novembers chart on and start afresh this month ...have a peek i dipped yesterday and went up today but not as high as before, plus i havnt really got many temps to go by lol xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ladybird I can see that line clear as DAY!!! You are preggers congrats!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
well back from the L&D dept and have to go back again tonight. We sell such a cool fetal monitor, I love it. It doesnt even phase me going in the L&D depts...too funny- well that will be all of us one day screaming :) ha ha

Ladybird- thanks for posting, definite BFP woo hoo. Can you tell us your symptoms? :hugs:

Taebomama- thanks for the feedback on my chart. I definitely think I o'd yesterday, my nipps are soooo incredibly sore and it only gets that way after O, cm has definitely changed. I have major indigestion and some cramping today too- strange, i got that last month as well. I hope the cramps go away, I think I must be having issues with my bowels.
what is your update hon? I know you said you thought you were out this month, but did AF come? your sig says day 1

Sweetmama- thats cute about your CDN hockey story. Yes, Canada rocked this one for sure. Now summer olympics thats another story- lol, we're lucky to get a couple of medals at that one
Hope all gets sorted out for you and your cycle

Gossipgirly- again another 7dpo dip- thats like 3 of you girls now- 1 BFP and 2 more to go.

So 2016, you have been a little quiet, any chance you went out and got a test? :baby: I'm sooo bad, maybe try one tomorrow...tee hee. Bad influence I know

well onto the 2ww for me, but i feel okay about it this time- work should be very busy during this time so should fly by

:hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

Its darker... its pinker... omg!!! here's this morning's tests. I am so gobsmacked. :happydance::cloud9:

Ive got 2 frers and 2 digi's that im trying to keep hold of till the end of the week as af is supposed to be due on Saturday. Im still wary though bout something happening so not getting to carried away.

2016 - Your chart looks great, another rise this morning, when are you gonna test?

Britt - I havent really had any symptoms tbh, bbs are no different, cant comment on nausea cause of having that sickness virus for last few days. Only thing I can say is that I've had quite a few sharp twinges, nothing like AF pains though. I so hope this is yr month too.

Hibiscus, Sweetmama and everyone, thanks again for the congrats and still in shock!!
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo a.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6









11 dpo b.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4









11 dpo c.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2016

Only just updated the front page &#8211; BnB was down for me all this morning. :shrug:
*
Ladybird&#8230;.* I can deffo see that line!* Congratulations!* :wohoo: :rain: :yipee: :happydance:* I haven&#8217;t added you to the graduate list yet because I didn&#8217;t want to until you told me to! :thumbup:*
*
Britt&#8230;bad influence! Lol *Nope I haven&#8217;t done a sneaky one today.* Wasn&#8217;t even tempted.* Feel a bit nervous and negative about it and might bail out of testing tomorrow at this rate.* Sick of seeing bfns and just feel quite certain that is what I will get tomorrow.
*
Taebomama&#8230;.sorry the :witch: came.* :hugs:* Glad you are taking charge of your health to get your heart sorted. :flower:
*
GossipGirly&#8230;your symptoms sound good.* Did you say when you are planning to :test:?
*
Me&#8230;.I was utterly exhausted last night for no reason and had a pounding headache and a sore throat.* Muzzy head and sore throat continue today but I feel less nauseous and my (.)(.)s feel fine.* My temp was 98.45 when I got up at 5.30am then 98.89 when I took it again at 6am.* Didn&#8217;t know what temp to put, and the silly adjuster thingy said 99.45 :rofl: so I plumped for 98.67.* From experience I know my temp climbs sharply between the hours of 5am and 7am so its very important I take it at the right time to be accurate &#8211; but I wanted to go ride in the lovely spring sunshine.
*


----------



## TaeBoMama

Ladybird--Oh yes, it's darker! :happydance: :thumbup:



Britt11 said:


> ...
> 
> Taebomama- thanks for the feedback on my chart. I definitely think I o'd yesterday, my nipps are soooo incredibly sore and it only gets that way after O, cm has definitely changed. I have major indigestion and some cramping today too- strange, i got that last month as well. I hope the cramps go away, I think I must be having issues with my bowels.
> what is your update hon? I know you said you thought you were out this month, but did AF come? your sig says day 1

Britt, I hope this is your month! Yeah, the witch got me. I called the hospital about the heart surgery, as I really feel that it would be best to get this issue fixed before becoming pregnant. I didn't get to talk to the doc, but I sort of got the ball rolling.

It's 4am and I haven't gone to sleep yet because my 6 yr old scared the snot out of me this morning (he's been sick: cough and fever) with rapid heart rate and difficulty breathing. Took him to the doc and he has pneumonia. I want to keep a close eye on his breathing and I can't do that if I'm asleep. But I don't think I can hold out much longer though. :sleep:

How are all you lovely ladies?


----------



## Joli

Sorry for coming in late girls - BNB has been down ALLLLLLLLLLLLL day for me! Honestly, was checking all day throughout work, and the site was totally down - work was sure a bore without reading all of your posts! lol

Ladybird - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's so fantastic!! So you must be about 3 weeks 4 days? You're around 1 week after me! :) Will you get bloods done?

Hibiscus - thanks so much for sharing your mc experiences, I know it can't be easy to write about. I really hope your bloods come back today with a high hcg! I've been trying to decide when to go in for my next bloods, I'm trying to hold off until 6 weeks. Were you on progesterone in any of your cycles? 

Britt - I agree with 2016, you don't need a big rise after O, I didn't get a big rise at all this last cycle. Plus remember that you and I are temping in celcius, and lots of the other girls use farenheit, which makes rises look bigger. I really hope you got that eggy hon!

2016 - LOVELY temp today - I think testing 10dpo is better, if you did have an implantation on 7dpo, it takes a few days for hcg to start rising right? 

Taebomama - I can't believe your son has pneumonia, the poor little guy, and poor you too without sleep! I really hope he recovers soon. 

Gossipgirls - I hope you feel better as well!


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, sorry for not posting for awhile. I've been so miserable, DH keeps calling me a wet blanket. I thought I ov'd yesterday, cd 17 and until about noon on cd 18 my cervix was HSO and I had ov pain then started closing and get firmer. Today it's HFC but my temp was down :( no more EWCM...hoping it comes back soon. I couldn't get into my doctor until next week and they wouldn't tell me when he's going to be in the clinic. I went for a pap smear at the walk-in clinic and asked the dr I saw there. He said he doesn't think the methotrexate should cause any problems his reasoning was when it's used for arthritis it is given weekly so he felt it would leave the body pretty quickly but offically gave me "a big I don't know" I keep seeing that the half life is 3-15 hours...googling again. Either way we tried a bit :blush: but now I have no idea when I'll ovulate...I really want to buy some opks, I should have orded some ics. 

2016: I really hope you test tomorrow!! Your chart looks fantastic!!! :happydance: The tiredness is a promsing symptom!! I hope so much that you get your :bfp: this cycle. :hugs:

Britt: Glad to see you're in the tww!! Seems like you got a lot of bding in!! Almost time to symptom spot! :dust: 

Joli: So happy that everything is going smoothly and you're having symptoms! Are you still testing? 

hibiscus: You're back! Good to hear the spotting went away, I can't wait to hear the results from yesterday! 

taebomama: sorry the witch showed! :hugs: It's good that you'll get your heart problem fixed though, I hope you don't have a long wait. Keep us updated!

tiger4me: how have you been? 

Welcome to gossipgirly and shey!!! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey girls my temps were 36.4 today but still no sign of O or AF. I'm getting really frustrated and I think I will ask my OB for a RX of Clomid just so I know I am gonna O


----------



## nicole3108

ladybird: I posted on your thread and then forgot when I was posting on here :dohh: huge congratulations!!!! yipee Can't wait to see the next test!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
I got my hcg result from yesterday.
It is 27,000!!! I can't believe it. It went from 102 at 15 dpo to 27k at 28 dpo. I really wasn't expecting that. Last time around, my hCG at 6 weeks was only 2,000. Still in shock here.


----------



## 2016

hibiscus.....I have been thinking about you all day!
27000???? Wooop woop freaking whooooppie!!!!! :yipee: that is a awesome number!!!!! I just KNEW this one was different! Sounds like a super strong brant you got there! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ahhh so nice to hear from everyone.

Ladybird- that is a big fat :bfp: Congrats!!

Taebomama- honestly I think getting your heart looked at sooner or later is the best thing you could have done, you know things have a funny way of working out for the best. Its probably not your time until your heart is better- to protect you and babes. HOpe you are able to get a speedy surgery :hugs:
and sorry your six yr old is so sick :( hope he/or she is better soon

2016- hon, why so glum about this cycle? Your chart is amazing and different than any of your other cycles so why couldnt this one be it? You and DH sure covered your bases :winkwink: I'm sure you have a great shot. It is hard though and best not to get your hopes up. I have that attitude now at 7 months ttc.

Nicole- hey hon, good to hear from you, sorry your having a rough time with the doctors and your cycle. Canadian healthcare hey? it may be free but you get what you pay for sometimes :)
Do you know what cycle day you usually O? this month i ran out of opk's and went on cm and cervix really (I dont get O pains) and just guesstimating from last month. Well turns out i O'd on exactly the same day as last month. Try the opk's next time maybe but for now I think a ballpark guess is good enough.
hope you have a sticky bfp soon

Joli- I know i tried to log on last night after the hospital and before I hit the bed and it was down!! what is with this site? I hate when its down during the day, I too am addicted.
I think maybe you should get your bloods done for piece of mind, but honestly hon I feel you have a sticky BFP. Try and enjoy but I know its hard

as for me, phewww...definitely O'd on cycle day 15! happy about that for sure and glad my cycle is now textbook...lol. Now bring on that BFP!!!
Boobs are still sore but not as sore as yesterday. Question for those who have had a bfp, at what point in your cycle did your boobs get sore? Right after O until the BFP? or was there a break and it came back, or did you not get sore boobs at all? I'm probably going to post this question in the grad section as well

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

yeah Hibiscus, thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hibiscus- Maybe you are having twins lol


----------



## nicole3108

Hibiscus: That's great news!! 27,000!! :) so exciting!!


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: I'm pretty sure the last two cycles I ov'd on cd 19...I think around cd 19-20 most cycles but normally my cervix stays open for a few days before and sometimes a couple of days after and I usually have EWCM for a few days before and the a lot on ov day. I'm starting to wonder if I'll even ov this time. I really have to stop checking though...I think I'm irriatating it, maybe it closed in protest. I really hope you caught the eggy this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladybird..... Congrats on your BFP!!! Another graduate to join us on the other Aphrodite thread! :)

2016...... I'm secretly hoping this is your month and wish you heaps of luck for testing this cycle!

Hibiscus..... Fab news on the hcg levels! Hun I am soooo pleased for you! :)

Everyone else.... Good luck and I hope you all get your bfp's very soon!

As for me..... Can't believe I will be 12 weeks on Thursday!!! OMG where has that gone?! Scan on 10 March so really looking forward to that! Hoping everything is ok. Nausia has gone now just a bit tired and very bloated!

For all you in uk.... Don't forget One Born Every Minute on tv tonight at 9pm.

It's my youngest son's first birthday today and he's loving playing with his new toys! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hibiscus- Maybe you are having twins lol

Thanks, everyone, for your congrats!! I really can't believe it. Still keeping my fingers crossed, just in case...

And, Sweetmama, omg don't even mention twins! I would freak out. The thought crossed my mind and I quickly pushed it out. I have no idea what we would do! Ack... :wacko:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I would rather have twins then my boyfriend can't say only one baby LOL


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama26 said:


> I would rather have twins then my boyfriend can't say only one baby LOL

Hahah I can see that. Just imagine having to feed 2 crying babies though! Talk about exhaustion!


----------



## Sweetmama26

My cousin has twins and she said they are easier then singletons lol


----------



## Ladybird28

Hibiscus: 27,000 - thats fantastic!!! im so chuffed for you. like 2016 says sounds like a sticky bean to me! :happydance:

Nicole: you didnt have to worry bout not posting anything on here, your thoughts are appreciated wherever they are. :hugs:

Tinkerbell: thanks for the congrats hun! im hoping to join you all when I hopefully get a few stronger lines. Best of luck for the 12 wk scan hope everything goes well.

Taebo: Im so sorry to hear about your son and the pneumonia. I know how Id feel if my 6 year old had it so my thoughts are with you, hope he recovers soon :hugs:and I think you're doing the right thing and getting your heart sorted and being fit and well for when you get that bfp 

Britt: you're now officially in the 2ww - yay! all bases are covered so bring on that bfp!

Joli: Im gonna hang on until I get a pos on a digi and a frer before go to the doctors so have to see what happens bout bloods. Hope things going ok with you 

to everyone else hope you're all well this evening xx


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - thanks so much for sharing your mc experiences, I know it can't be easy to write about. I really hope your bloods come back today with a high hcg! I've been trying to decide when to go in for my next bloods, I'm trying to hold off until 6 weeks. Were you on progesterone in any of your cycles?

No problem. I don't mind sharing at all.
I actually haven't been on progesterone at all. I bought cream during one cycle but I got some red itchy bumps on my arm after I put a little on so decided not to use it. I was hoping they'd give me suppositories or something this time around but they didn't. According to the test at 13 dpo, my progesterone level was fine. Although a little extra boost would still make me feel better.

Are you on anything right now?


----------



## Joli

Hi everyone!

First of all, let me just say a big WOOHOOOOO to *Hibiscus*!! 27,000, fantastic hcg for 6 weeks!! That's so exciting!! It doesn't even sound like you would need the progesterone! I'm not sure why my gyno put me on progesterone - I had bloods on 7dpo, and my progesterone levels were normal. But I figure it can't hurt! I can't wait to get my next bloods done...I'm debating between 5 or 6 weeks - I know I should probably wait for 6 weeks, but I'm so curious to find out what's going on inside of me. Time seems to be going by soooo slowly! 

*Britt* - congrats on officially being in the 2ww! You must be the only textbook gal on this thread - you lucky thing! - I hope it brings lots more luck your way this cycle for that BFP! Thanks for the advice about getting bloods done... I think I just might test at 5 weeks, just for peace of mind, and to satisfy my anxiousness! On the subject of sore bb's, mine were sore after O and then pretty much stopped on 6 dpo (I think I had sore bb's from the hcg trigger shot I had), then they started again on 8dpo, and I could only feel it in the cold or if I pushed down on my nips. So don't worry about your sore bb's going away right now! they might be back before you know it! lol

*2016* - I'm clockwatching....you usually come online just before 3pm my time... I'm thinking of you and keeping my fx'd for your test!!!!!!!!

*Nicole* - it's great to hear from you! I think we'll have to wait another couple of days to see if you' have O'd - I think I'd rely more on your temps rather than CP, as it's so subjective trying to just go by touch. It's great that you and DH had a go though, so that your body knows that you're ready to try again. It's good that the doc basically said that it's ok for you to try - though I hate how they always have to have a conservative 'official' stance on everything! Getting some opks will help you take out the guess work!

Tink - congrats for being at 12 weeks on Thurs!!! You must be feeling so relieved. I'm glad your nausea has also gone away!

Ladybird - I did the same things as you, I waited for the +digi and frer before doing my bloods! But I think my digi was still pretty sensitive at 25iui. I did my bloods on 10/11dpo and had a beta of 62. 

I've had very occasional mind aches since last night around my left ovary... I'm hoping that it's just my giant follies, and not an ectopic or anything serious... BBs still big and sore today, so as long as they keep going, I think I'm ok...!


----------



## Joli

Sweetmama - I forgot to mention, before going on clomid, your doc will need to put you on progesterone which will induce your AF in around 3-5 days, then you start taking clomid starting around CD3 or 5 (depending on what your doc tells you), and you take it for 5 days. Mine started me off on a 100mg dose (though I think a lot of people just start on 50mg dose). I think it's worth you getting a scan to see what your ovaries are up to, and then they can tell you if you still have PCOS or not...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Sweetmama - I forgot to mention, before going on clomid, your doc will need to put you on progesterone which will induce your AF in around 3-5 days, then you start taking clomid starting around CD3 or 5 (depending on what your doc tells you), and you take it for 5 days. Mine started me off on a 100mg dose (though I think a lot of people just start on 50mg dose). I think it's worth you getting a scan to see what your ovaries are up to, and then they can tell you if you still have PCOS or not...

I just had a scan right before christmas and I had two cysts each on both my Ovaries so not many but I was in so much pain that I had to be prescribed dilotted for the pain. And still now I get pain every once in awhile. I'll ask her to put me on some progesterone and then start with the clomid. I'm just so frustrated with these damn cycles, I hadn't got my period since christmas and before that it was October and now I'm on Cycle day 20 and no O or AF in sight. Its stressful really.


----------



## Joli

Hey Sweetmama, I totally know where you're coming from. I had the post pathetic periods in April and July, then nothing, so in October, I was finally put on clomid. I O'd on CD21 and CD23 in my two cycles. It will probably take you much less days if you haven't got so many follies. It made me SO happy. I always remember as a kid being so unhappy to get my AF - but once I got on clomid, I was so happy that AF came cause it showed that I properly O'd. Statistics say that as long as your soon-to-be DH has no problems, you should get a bfp within 6 months on clomid. But be wary that clomid may thin your uterus lining and reduce your cm. To combat this, DH and I used preseed (cause I honestly couldn't find any proper ewcm), and before O, I took evening primrose oil, and at O, drink/eat fresh pineapple, as the selenium will help with implantation, particularly if your uterus lining has thinned. But I'm sure your doc will moniter you throughout!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, good to hear from you hon!!!
yeah, so you are going to get bloods at 5 weeks, cant wait to hear how high the number is!! I wouldnt worry about the slight discomfort on the ovary, worse case scenario its a little cyst that will likely go away on its own.
have you been able to concentrate at work?
glad the boobies are still sore :rofl:

Sweetmama- hope everything gets sorted out with your cycle and you get AF and O soon!!

Nicole- its so good to hear from you, we are all rooting for you on this thread for a quick sticky BFP! :hugs:

2016- yes where are you at hon???? its testing day now isnt it?? :)

as for me, thanks for the kind words Joli, yes VERY relieved for verification with temps and boobs that I o'd. They are actually still sore today but not as much, usually by tomorrow they will be gone, so we'll see

you girls would be soo proud of me, i was at the drugstore tonight and i went right past the pregnancy test aisle!!!! I am not going to even stock one of them at my house, so there will be no temptation :) tee hee

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

oooohhhhhhhh Britt, what willpower to walk past the asile! I've had by bfp, but I still get the compulsion to buy and POAS! ok...so you'll laugh at me... I'll be honest... I still have 4 sticks leftover in my cupboard, and I took another test today! :rofl: - I just wanted to make sure the line got darker, and it most certainly is very dark! Total addiction. 

The cycts on my left ovaries were both 3cm (and one on my right around 3cm) but I feel like they're starting go down. I think I've found a lab here in HK that will do blood tests without the need for a doctor's letter, so I could actually go for a bloodtest any time.. grr... will try to hold off for 5 weeks (which is on Sat, but will go for a test on Mon). 

As you can see, I'm still not concentrating at work! I wish more of you were awake during HK hours so I could chat endlessly! lol. When BnB was down all day yesterday, I did actually manage to do some work, but it's pretty quiet this week, so more temptation for distraction!


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> oooohhhhhhhh Britt, what willpower to walk past the asile! I've had by bfp, but I still get the compulsion to buy and POAS! ok...so you'll laugh at me... I'll be honest... I still have 4 sticks leftover in my cupboard, and I took another test today! :rofl: - I just wanted to make sure the line got darker, and it most certainly is very dark! Total addiction.
> 
> The cycts on my left ovaries were both 3cm (and one on my right around 3cm) but I feel like they're starting go down. I think I've found a lab here in HK that will do blood tests without the need for a doctor's letter, so I could actually go for a bloodtest any time.. grr... will try to hold off for 5 weeks (which is on Sat, but will go for a test on Mon).
> 
> As you can see, I'm still not concentrating at work! I wish more of you were awake during HK hours so I could chat endlessly! lol. When BnB was down all day yesterday, I did actually manage to do some work, but it's pretty quiet this week, so more temptation for distraction!

Hey you might as well use them up right?? :rofl: I totally would if I was in the same situation. Of course the tests are darker!!!!! :)
Yah, do the private clinic at 5 weeks then. I'm sure it will be great.
Thats right you do have those cysts, glad to hear you think they are getting smaller but either way it wont affect anything just might be a bit uncomfortable.
I didnt know that pineapple helps with implantation. any other suggestions on food/herbs during the 2ww? I am drinking a lot of green tea in the last few weeks, had no idea how much I would love it. Thats okay to have in the 2ww right? I skipped soccer and running so far as well
cheers,


----------



## Joli

hmmm...do a google search on green tea, I think it's ok for the 2ww, but I don't think it's very good for fertility? (I could be wrong) - I drank peppermint tea instead, cause I wasn't sure about the green tea. I know that selenium in the core of the pineapple is best for implantation, so we made pineapple smoothies every morning before work. I don't think there were any other foods in particular, just have lots of fruit and veg. Def no soccer or running, in fact, just baby yourself for a bit and chill out. :coolio:


----------



## 2016

Morning all.... I have peed in a cup but am chicken to do the test :blush:
Don't want to see another negative. I know 10dpo can still show a false negative and all that but my gut is telling me this morning's test will give me my true answer for this cycle.
Joli, I wouldn't worry about the pains too much. As you say they are probably your follies. I wonder if 3 cysts mean 3 babies! lol. It's possible.
You wouldn't feel any pain from ectopic so early and I doubt your hcg & progesterone would have been so good so early if it were ectopic (low numbers common for ectopic).


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016!! Ok, my heart is literally pounding waiting for you to test! I just checked your temp, it's looking good hon!!! Do you have an frer to test with? Make sure that you test with your most sensitive one. You're totally right that it's possible to have a false negative this early, but everything is looking pretty good. How are your symptoms? Why are you angry?

You know, you COULD be right about the 3 eggies... the day I had my trigger shot, they said I had 1-2 follies on my left, and that there was one on my right, but they didn't think that one would be big enough to O - but what a coinscidence that I now have 2 cysts on my left and one on my right!... I wonder... ! LOL Thanks for the advice re ectopics - I'll make sure I get my bloods done again at 5 weeks to make sure hcg is still going strong!

TEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016, don't keep me hanging like this! 10dpo is pretty early, so I wouldn't get too upset about a negative--but I'd get really happy over a :bfp:!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi ladies,

My heart ablation is scheduled for March 10th! This means I may not even have to skip TTC this cycle! :happydance: Just pray that I live through it. :haha:


----------



## Joli

Yeah!! Wow, that was fast work Taebomama! It should give you a couple days to recover before O as well - good timing! Do you know what the recovery time is like?


----------



## 2016

Sorry for the suspense...bit of an anticlimax. It's :bfn: :cry:...thought I could see something but it was just the antibody strip :grr:
It was a 25miu FRER.
Really don't think I am gonna get a positive this cycle. But that's ok, one Aphrodite at a time :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli, recovery time for an ablation is pretty quick. I only have to stay in the hospital one night. There isn't a big incision or anything because they go in through the groin. :help:

I'll have to ask the doc when I can resume bding. They know I'm an oldie trying to conceive, that's why they worked with me to give me an appointment before O time. 

As far is the pains you mentioned, I know it's easy to tell someone else not to worry, but try not to. Your body is trying to make a good home for your little one, so it's normal to feel some things.

Now...did 2016 test yet, or WHAT??!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Sorry for the suspense...bit of an anticlimax. It's :bfn: :cry:...thought I could see something but it was just the antibody strip :grr:
> It was a 25miu FRER.
> Really don't think I am gonna get a positive this cycle. But that's ok, one Aphrodite at a time :hugs:

Darn! I still wouldn't say you're out for sure, but I understand how you feel. I know I'm out before AF even shows up. 

*You will get your BFP!!!! *....Just not as soon as you would like, darn it.


----------



## Joli

2016 - boooooooo sorry you got a BFN :( That's just so wrong!!!!!!! Well, it's early days yet...so maybe try again tomorrow? Honestly, am really dissapointed!

Taebomama, it's great that recovery time is short! But with your groin being involved, I wonder if BD might be difficult? You could always try IUI! lol - not nearly as nice as concieving naturally though.


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 said:


> Sorry for the suspense...bit of an anticlimax. It's :bfn: :cry:...thought I could see something but it was just the antibody strip :grr:
> It was a 25miu FRER.
> Really don't think I am gonna get a positive this cycle. But that's ok, one Aphrodite at a time :hugs:


oh hun what a bugger. Im so sorry it was a bfn :hugs::hugs:
it is still early and yr chart and symptoms are still looking good (although I know it doesnt help much when you see a bfn). I was totally convinced I would be out this month after being ill and get nothing but bfn's when I tested but look what happened.
There's still hope..come on future bump buddy!! x


----------



## nicole3108

taebomama: That is incredible news! The best of both worlds, so happy you are getting it done so quickly. Good luck!! :hugs:

Britt: I meant to post this yesterday but I forgot. You were asking about the sore boobs, the cycle I got my BFP with DS I didn't get sore boobs until after I got a positive. I can't remember now but I assume I had sore boobs around ov time since I normally do. Never got sore boobs with any of the others. I would think that either can happen, every pregnancy really is different. Did you say you're waiting to test this cycle? or did I make that up? Hope you're having a good day!

Joli: Yeah I think the temps are more accurate, I was just annoyed that my cervix has been so strange this cycle. I did get a rise this morning so I think I may have ov'd yesterday, good old cd 19 :) This really has nothing to do with TTC but that was the most pleasant pap smear I've ever had, makes me think I shouldn't have had the last 6 with my gyno. She honestly must hate vaginas! He didn't believe that I could feel my cervix, I have some bumps on it and wanted to get them checked out. He also agreed with my thinking that waiting wouldn't do a lot to prevent another ectopic, I could actually talk to him, I find my family dr. attractive so I can normally only spew out a bit of jibberish before the appt is over. Can you tell I haven't talked to anyone in almost a week :blush: I'm glad your test is still dark. Good that it's a quiet week so you don't have to feel bad about focusing on your bean. Are you thinking of buying or renting a dopplar? 

Ladybird: thank you for saying that, I do feel bad when I get in a funk and stop posting. I just think so much of all of you, and I didn't want anyone to be mad :) I looked at your thread!! So exciting to see it in words!! Congrats again! Keep the test pics coming!! I have an unnatural love of pregnancy tests!

2016: I hope you're having a good day, that comment in your journal about getting some me time made me laugh for so long! Love that you're so funny even when you aren't in a good mood. Lots of :dust: and :hugs:

Well I think it's likely that I ov'd but that's what I thought the other day so maybe I just really want to have ov'd. We bded the last 3 nights so hopefully that will be good enough, didn't do our "system" of bding everyday from the time AF leaves.

I have some doubts about whether I should have tried, last week I had a terrible feeling that I am just setting myself up for another ectopic and wondered if I should wait until I feel better about this one before we try. I was quite upset last week and my best friend wasn't returning any of my calls, so I just stopped talking to anyone really...trying to get myself out of this funk. I just wanted to post this so you guys didn't think I was just being a jerk. :thumbup: Hope everyone is well!! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Awww, Nicole, don't ever ever think that any of us could possibly think you were a jerk! That's crazy talk! You have been through so much hon, and we want you to rant, and express yourself and laugh and cry on this thread, that's what it's all about! We're totally here to support you, and even when you're not posting, you know we're thinking of you and often write to you still. :hugs: You're too cute fancying your family doc! At least it makes the visits a bit more pleasent! lol. Because my week is so quiet, I can't get my mind off my beanie, poor little thing isn't even 5 weeks old, and I'm being way over protective! haha. I think everything is goin ok so far, but I don't want to tempt fate. I was thinking about getting a doppler - do you know how early you can start using it? I have only seen the Angel doppler on amazon, I'm not sure yet if they post out to Hong Kong, but I could find out. I was surprised that it's not very expensive. Have you used one before?


----------



## Joli

PS - Nicole, I've just taken a look at your temps - I totally agree with you, CD19 looks like the magical day! x


----------



## Britt11

Good morning beautiful ladies.
It was so enjoyable reading all of your posts, the one thing I realized about the girls on this thread- you guys think of everyone else before yourselves. Especially you Nicole, you sound like such a lovely person and here you are concerned that we would think you are ignoring us. We know you have been through sheer he#l and I cant even begin to imagine what an ectopic or m/c would be like. Its got to be soo hard getting attached and then going through that several times. Our hearts and prayers are with you. I think it will happen for you when the time is right. :hugs:

2016- oh my gosh hon, I am so sorry to hear about the BFN, but your chart looks amazing??! :shrug: Being on this site for a few months now, I have come to realize that some women test positive very early in the cycle and some dont register until quite a bit later. Your BFP may still be coming.

Ladybird- I see the digital test for your avatar, nice!!!!!

Taebo- oh my gosh, I am sooo glad that they got you in so quick!! I looked at your sig and being in the states thats so nice that they can speed things up, if you were in Canada you would probably be waiting a year. We will be thinking of you during your apt, and not to worry all will be completely fine hon! You know if the doc gives you the clear to try right away, you might conceive quickly as a huge stress will be off your mind :happydance:

Joli- love the new siggie!! so cute those baby gaga sigs are so imformative even with the creepie baby :) lol

as for me, well sorry you have to go to the front page to check out my temps, I got my cross bars today :happydance: So looks like I did in fact O on cycle day 15 as we all thought (so much for not temping this cycle hey...lol, well I had to, I ran out of opk's) hee hee. Plus its kind of fun :blush:

so now the wait to see if I get any symptoms and of course to test. SO my ultimate goal is to wait until 12dpo which is technically only 1 day before AF, I may crack at 10dpo, but not before!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Hey Sweetmama, I totally know where you're coming from. I had the post pathetic periods in April and July, then nothing, so in October, I was finally put on clomid. I O'd on CD21 and CD23 in my two cycles. It will probably take you much less days if you haven't got so many follies. It made me SO happy. I always remember as a kid being so unhappy to get my AF - but once I got on clomid, I was so happy that AF came cause it showed that I properly O'd. Statistics say that as long as your soon-to-be DH has no problems, you should get a bfp within 6 months on clomid. But be wary that clomid may thin your uterus lining and reduce your cm. To combat this, DH and I used preseed (cause I honestly couldn't find any proper ewcm), and before O, I took evening primrose oil, and at O, drink/eat fresh pineapple, as the selenium will help with implantation, particularly if your uterus lining has thinned. But I'm sure your doc will moniter you throughout!

Thanks for the info, I don't know if we can get pre-seed here though. I'll check into it. Any ideas on how to get the girl spermies to fertilize my eggies? LOL




Britt11 said:


> Hey Joli, good to hear from you hon!!!
> yeah, so you are going to get bloods at 5 weeks, cant wait to hear how high the number is!! I wouldnt worry about the slight discomfort on the ovary, worse case scenario its a little cyst that will likely go away on its own.
> have you been able to concentrate at work?
> glad the boobies are still sore :rofl:
> 
> Sweetmama- hope everything gets sorted out with your cycle and you get AF and O soon!!
> 
> Nicole- its so good to hear from you, we are all rooting for you on this thread for a quick sticky BFP! :hugs:
> 
> 2016- yes where are you at hon???? its testing day now isnt it?? :)
> 
> as for me, thanks for the kind words Joli, yes VERY relieved for verification with temps and boobs that I o'd. They are actually still sore today but not as much, usually by tomorrow they will be gone, so we'll see
> 
> you girls would be soo proud of me, i was at the drugstore tonight and i went right past the pregnancy test aisle!!!! I am not going to even stock one of them at my house, so there will be no temptation :) tee hee
> 
> :hugs:


Thanks Britt I hope so too.

AFM - we're gonna be looking at some houses tonight, here's to hoping we get one lol


----------



## 2016

Ok girls...let the analysis commence!

First test is from this morning at about 3 minutes, unretouched.

Second one is a tweaked b&w version of the same test.

Third one is from the now very old test held up against the light and tweaked to hell :rofl:

I think the test line is a bit close to the control. I count this as :bfn: but it's fun to squint!
 



Attached Files:







c6_10dpo_frer_fmu_orig.jpg
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 6









c6_10dpo_frer_fmu_bw.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5









c6_10dpo_frer_fmu_old.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Ok girls...let the analysis commence!
> 
> First test is from this morning at about 3 minutes, unretouched.
> 
> Second one is a tweaked b&w version of the same test.
> 
> Third one is from the now very old test held up against the light and tweaked to hell :rofl:
> 
> I think the test line is a bit close to the control. I count this as :bfn: but it's fun to squint!

I swear I see something in the first, un-retouched one. Hmm...
BTW, I didn't get a BFP on FRER until 11 dpo and even then it was really light. I only got a faint BFP on the CVS generic in the evening of 10 dpo. There's PLENTY of time left to get it, so don't worry! :thumbup:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Ok girls...let the analysis commence!
> 
> First test is from this morning at about 3 minutes, unretouched.
> 
> Second one is a tweaked b&w version of the same test.
> 
> Third one is from the now very old test held up against the light and tweaked to hell :rofl:
> 
> I think the test line is a bit close to the control. I count this as :bfn: but it's fun to squint!

I see _something_, but not sure about what it means. I agree that the test line is a bit close to the control line. Hmmm...this is a maybe?? Sorry I'm of no help! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I can`t see a line on any of them so I dunno, I have bad eyes though


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls. I am thinking its probably a slightly fault one. I have looked back at pics of old, definitely negative FRERs and there is no line that comes out no matter how much you tweak it.
I have bad cramps and backache and my ovaries feel swollen and heavy which normally means :af: is coming. She can't because of the progesterone - she is only coming on Monday/Tuesday after I stop the progesterone and say she can. :smug:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Thanks girls. I am thinking its probably a slightly fault one. I have looked back at pics of old, definitely negative FRERs and there is no line that comes out no matter how much you tweak it.
> I have bad cramps and backache and my ovaries feel swollen and heavy which normally means :af: is coming. She can't because of the progesterone - she is only coming on Monday/Tuesday after I stop the progesterone and say she can. :smug:

You never know! AF and period can feel eerily similar :D


----------



## hibiscus07

I'm sitting here wondering why I wanted this so badly---I have felt SO sick for the last day. I think I might go to the BR and force something up. It's not a good feeling.

Also: I have had a couple of sharp pains around my left ovary and I'm thinking it's either gas or my corpus luteum is exploding. Only BnB addicts would think of such a thing!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First of all, let me just say a big WOOHOOOOO to *Hibiscus*!! 27,000, fantastic hcg for 6 weeks!! That's so exciting!! It doesn't even sound like you would need the progesterone! I'm not sure why my gyno put me on progesterone - I had bloods on 7dpo, and my progesterone levels were normal. But I figure it can't hurt! I can't wait to get my next bloods done...I'm debating between 5 or 6 weeks - I know I should probably wait for 6 weeks, but I'm so curious to find out what's going on inside of me. Time seems to be going by soooo slowly!
> 
> I've had very occasional mind aches since last night around my left ovary... I'm hoping that it's just my giant follies, and not an ectopic or anything serious... BBs still big and sore today, so as long as they keep going, I think I'm ok...!

Thanks, Joli! It really is such a relief.
Yeah, the progesterone probably can't hurt. This time really does go sooo slow.

I actually just started having ovary aches, too. My left ovary. I wonder if it's just intestinal, though, since I'm feeling a bit constipated.

The big sore boobies are a great sign--haha! I thought mine were bad and then they've gotten like way worse this week. So, I think you probably have even more soreness in store.
I started getting nauseated last week, right at about 5w3d, but then it got worse a couple of days ago, esp the last 24 hours. I just had to go in the BR and throw up. It made me feel better though. Maybe I'll lose some weight, although I don't know if that's a great idea at this stage.

Let me know if/when you start getting nausea. I wouldn't be surprised if it hits you in the next 7 or 10 days.


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 said:


> Ok girls...let the analysis commence!
> 
> First test is from this morning at about 3 minutes, unretouched.
> 
> Second one is a tweaked b&w version of the same test.
> 
> Third one is from the now very old test held up against the light and tweaked to hell :rofl:
> 
> I think the test line is a bit close to the control. I count this as :bfn: but it's fun to squint!

mmmm that is a bit of a funny one. I definately see something but it is close to the control line. Not sure what to make of it tbh hun. Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... In the first, untweaked piccie I see two lines - the one you have marked which I agree seems a little too close to the other line BUT I also see a faint line in the correct place just to the left. However it is super faint and difficult to say whether it could be the start of a beautiful BFP for you or a nasty evap! I hope it's not the latter. Will be looking out early tomorrow for your next test!!! ;) I wonder if that frer of yours is one of those dodgey ones with 3 lines?! If so, you may be able to contact first response for a free replacement!!!! Good luck hun x


----------



## 2016

Hold the phone! Just checked again and saw on the thread discussing faulty FRERs that someone got a dodgy one from the same batch as the test I have used. Going to send it back for a freebie but, basically, I have to disregard this mornings test completely.
Guess I just have to test again tomorrow. Another FRER but a different batch. Not sure I like FRERs anymore :grr:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - i see soemthing in the first one.. you are still early though. cant wait to see tomorrows if you are going to test..


----------



## Britt11

Hey 2016, i definitely saw a second pink line, not sure where its suppose to be. Darn it that you got one from the batch of the bad ones, cant believe they put those on the shelf. I hope they exchange it for a new one which show a clear bfp!!!!
I am not convinced FRER's are the end all and be all actually, i have seen many ladies test positive on other tests befor FRER's. I may get a CB test this cycle...we'll see
Good luck, look forward to the next test
Hugs,


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone, sorry bout the neg 2016 but dont give up... says her who is a negative nelly atm and losing faith this evening, I have no symptoms only my stupid achey boobs as usual im still not testing till monday (if i can hold out that long) which I doubt! I been working on special care baby unit last couple o days and been feeding and holding as many babies as poss hoping some of there babyness rubs off on me or my bosy realeses some chemical when i brood over them lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Joli

Morning Ladies!

2016 - I definately see a second line in your first untouched test, I'm not sure if it's too close to the control line or not, but if this is one from the faulty batch, then I'd re-test tomorrow from a different batch! I had the same concern when I used by frer, and I read the same thread on the faulty batches. Do you have any others you could use? I hope so, looking forward to doing more squinting later today! :)

Britt - Yeah for the crosshairs!! That always feels so good doesn't it?? I have no idea why FF changed mine to dotted lines - at the time I tested, I only showed 50% chance on FF on being pregnant, and even now, it's only at 80%! lol. I think if AF is due on 13dpo, you can test on 10dpo! (sorry, I'm a bad influence, I know!). I'm just so excited that you could get your BFP this cycle, so I'm really staying positive for you!

Sweetmama - I couldn't buy preseed in Hong Kong either, so I ordered it online, I can't remember which site, but you can just type it into google, and I'm sure most places in the US will ship to Canada! Girl spermys are tricky - the boys race up to the egg really quickly and they don't live as long, whereas girl spermys are slower but last a lot longer. Some people say that if you want the girl spermys to win, then you have to time BD around O so that the egg is released only after the girl spermys are left (and all boy spermys have given up). But of course, if you're TTC, then this isn't ideal, cause you half your chances. They also say that the men eating certain foods will help, more sweet fruits for girls, and more spicy and salty foods for boys. No idea if it will work or not!

Hibiscus - I'm sorry you're feeling so sick now...but hon, it is SUCH a good sign that everything is going so well for you! It's ok if you're sick and you can't help it, but make sure you drink plenty of fluids and keep your salt balance, otherwise throwing up can mess with your suger-levels and hormones. Be wary of sport drinks though, I've heard they have a lot of caffiene in them. That's so strange about your ovary being sore too...does everyone get a corpus luteum? I'm still feeling pretty good, I had my usual nausua first thing in the morning for 15mins, but was find after my shower. I think you're right that I can expect it to get worse when I get close to the 6 week mark. I know this is probably a twisted thing to say - but I can't wait to get sicker, just so that it shows me that everything's progressing smoothly inside! Have you had a scan yet? 

Gossipgirls - it's great that your bb's are still sore! Which day is AF due? How wonderful that you're able to be near babies. Britt works with ICUs as well. What do you do?


----------



## Joli

Ladybird, I'm sorry, I forgot to say congrats on the digi!!! Time to get bloods done! - how exciting!! What does FF say your due date will be? x


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Hibiscus - I'm sorry you're feeling so sick now...but hon, it is SUCH a good sign that everything is going so well for you! It's ok if you're sick and you can't help it, but make sure you drink plenty of fluids and keep your salt balance, otherwise throwing up can mess with your suger-levels and hormones. Be wary of sport drinks though, I've heard they have a lot of caffiene in them. That's so strange about your ovary being sore too...does everyone get a corpus luteum? I'm still feeling pretty good, I had my usual nausua first thing in the morning for 15mins, but was find after my shower. I think you're right that I can expect it to get worse when I get close to the 6 week mark. I know this is probably a twisted thing to say - but I can't wait to get sicker, just so that it shows me that everything's progressing smoothly inside! Have you had a scan yet?

Thanks for the advice about fluids and sports drinks.
Yeah, everyone gets a corpus luteum at ovulation and it erodes prior to AF, unless you're pregnant. If you get pregnant, I believe it sticks around to produce progesterone until about 10 weeks when the placenta produces enough to maintain the pregnancy. I think hCG tells it to stick around so you don't get AF.
Argh I hope you're right that the sickness means things are OK. Another 6 weeks until I feel totally relaxed. But the high hCG does make me feel a lot better.
I have my first scan on March 12, which will be 7+4. I've never made it that far! Fingers crossed--eek.

If you have nausea already, I think that's a great sign! Although it could mean you'll feel absolutely awful in another week :wacko:


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - Thanks for the info on corpus luteum! I guess I'll have to put up with my swollen overy for the next few weeks then - but I guess that's a good thing! You mustn't worry any more, I know you're not 100% out of the woods yet, but your hcg levels were so awesome!! And you have a good basis for comparison when you look at your previous mc's. I can't wait for you to get to 7+4! I think I'll try to get an ultrasound done at the 6 week mark. For now, I'm excited to say bring on the nausea!!! (course, I might be saying something quite the contrary in another week's time!) haha.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - Thanks for the info on corpus luteum! I guess I'll have to put up with my swollen overy for the next few weeks then - but I guess that's a good thing! You mustn't worry any more, I know you're not 100% out of the woods yet, but your hcg levels were so awesome!! And you have a good basis for comparison when you look at your previous mc's. I can't wait for you to get to 7+4! I think I'll try to get an ultrasound done at the 6 week mark. For now, I'm excited to say bring on the nausea!!! (course, I might be saying something quite the contrary in another week's time!) haha.

Woohoo! I hope you get the U/S soon! I love seeing them. 
Do you think you can get a check of your hCG level, or does your doc not think it's necessary?


----------



## Joli

I think my doc was going to check my hcg at 6 weeks, but I've found a lab here that will just do your bloodtest without you having to go to a doc first (so it works out cheaper), and I think I will go to them on Mon to check my hcg at 5+2, just so that I have some peace of mind on what's going on! Make sure you post us pics of your U/S as well!! Do you know when your predicted due date is?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> I think my doc was going to check my hcg at 6 weeks, but I've found a lab here that will just do your bloodtest without you having to go to a doc first (so it works out cheaper), and I think I will go to them on Mon to check my hcg at 5+2, just so that I have some peace of mind on what's going on! Make sure you post us pics of your U/S as well!! Do you know when your predicted due date is?

Ooh I can't wait to hear the result at 5+2. Have you checked betabase.info? I love that site. I think it's been down for the last couple days, though, unfortunately. Maybe it's just my computer.

I believe the due date would be October 25. Wow--that's so weird to think about an actual baby coming out of this. Ha! A Fall baby would be great. I'm scared to think about it too much. I don't want to jinx it. (And I don't even believe in jinxes! But I still worry about them haha).
So, I guess that means your due date would be November....6??


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - I think I've done a quick look on some beta calculators, but I think you need 2 readings to use them right? What did your calculation say? That's so awesome that you would be due 25 Oct, it's so surreal and scary and wonderful all at once isn't it? I would indeed be due November 6th (according to FF) - you're good at maths! lol. I totally know what you mean about not believing in jinxes, but worrying about them! I do as well. I'm going to take a look at betabase.info now!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - I think I've done a quick look on some beta calculators, but I think you need 2 readings to use them right? What did your calculation say? That's so awesome that you would be due 25 Oct, it's so surreal and scary and wonderful all at once isn't it? I would indeed be due November 6th (according to FF) - you're good at maths! lol. I totally know what you mean about not believing in jinxes, but worrying about them! I do as well. I'm going to take a look at betabase.info now!

Yes, you'd need the two numbers to check doubling rate. I think mine came out to doubling every 1.6 days or something, which was a big surprise! I thought my initial number was kind of on the low end of normal.
I love that I can add small numbers--yes!! haha


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I&#8217;m sorry you got a faulty FRER!! I can&#8217;t believe how many faulty ones there have been and they&#8217;re so expensive. I can&#8217;t wait to see tomorrow&#8217;s test though! Have you ever tried the dollar tests? I&#8217;m really impressed with them right now. Lots more luck and dust!! :dust:

Britt: Thank you so much for your message! It was really sweet. I think it&#8217;s so exciting that FF confirmed ov for you, and that you&#8217;re enjoying temping. Looking forward to hearing your tww symptoms! and I'm going to have to agree with joli...10 dpo sounds great! :thumbup: I really can't help my obsession with pee sticks...

Joli: Thank you as well for your touching message :hugs: I guess I&#8217;ll stop worrying about that and hopefully not replace it with something new! Trying to relax a bit for this tww. I only tried a crappy one in 3rd tri that couldn&#8217;t be used before 16 weeks I think, never could hear anything though. I really regret not renting one with Ben. Next time I will for sure! My friend could hear her baby&#8217;s hb at 9 weeks, she rented one like they use at the doctor&#8217;s office. 

Gossipgirly: That&#8217;s so nice you&#8217;ve been able to cuddle babies! What do you do? Sorry if you already said. Good job on trying to wait to test! I&#8217;m lucky to make it to 9 dpo! Sending you lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Joli

ok...just tried going onto betabase.info, but I get an error message saying 'the site link appears to be broken', or something like that, so it's not working right now :( Oh well, will check later! x


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - you needn't thank us, that's what we're here for! :hugs: I had no idea you could rent a dopplar from the docs! It would be soooo awesome to hear a heartbeat at 9 weeks! I can hardly imagine!

Hibiscus - double rating of 1.6 days is incredible! I wonder if you just might have twins!! Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## Britt11

Hibiscus and Joli cant wait to see your scans fairly soon! Of course you will make it to scan date Hibiscus, this one is different!! I know both of you girls are nervous and understandable so but you will both be fine and you will have your beanies for 9 months with lots of MS in the first tri. tee hee

thanks for the advice Nicole and Joli on testing at 10dpo, than 10dpo it is lol!!! DH not happy with early testing but I will remind him I got the clearance from my girls at BNB :rofl:

talk with you soon

BTW, have you seen some of the icons BNB has lol...they are ridiculous and cant imagine when you would ever use them....
exhibit A (using the lingo for Joli):

:flasher: 

Exhibit B :ball: 

and finally my favorite exhibit C: :toothpick:

yes thats a smiley head with a toothpick....


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! Yes, you tell DH that the girlies here say it's a.o.k to test on 10dpo, you have our blessing! :) I love the legal lingo, that made me LOL!

So how might we use the unual icons on BnB... hmmm....

- "I had a load of cm today" :boat:

- "AF better stay away, or else!" :gun: <yes, the smily face is holding guns!>

- "This is me getting frustrated during the 2ww" :grr:

- :mamafy: ok...I can't think of anything clever to say about the cow, I just thought it was cute!


----------



## Britt11

haaa! lol, I love it!!
thx, he has no choice but to go with the early testing now
cheers,


----------



## 2016

Big fat dissappointment this morning :nope:
 



Attached Files:







c6_11dpo_frer_fmu_orig.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8









c6_11dpo_frer_fmu_light.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Joli

I'm not 100% sure... can you re-send without the little stars? They make me feel like I see something, but not sure if it's an optical illusion (or wishful thinking!)


----------



## Joli

Is this an frer?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I can see something where the line should be! Do you have another early test you can compare it with?


----------



## Ladybird28

Hey 2016 Im sure I can see a line, it is v v faint but I see it. Things are looking promising hun, I've got everything crossed for you.

Joli - thanks for the congrats, I only posted pics of my frer n digi on the gallery thread rather than here because I felt a bit awkward bout posting em here as 2016 n gossipgirly n britt etc are still in 2ww n testing so didn't want to go on about it too much n make them feel bad or something.
I'm going to make a doctors appt nxt week, here in the uk we don't get bloods or a scan done until 12 weeks there a probs so I'll just have to wait :-(

britt & joli- that has made me laugh so much with the smilies, just what I needed first thing in the morning:thumbup:

gossipgirly - best of luck when you test hun, we're rooting for you


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladybird! That sucks in the UK how they don't do any scans or bloods until 12 weeks! oh well, I'm sure you're going to have smooth sailing for the next 9 months! I know what you mean about posting the preg tests, I felt the same way too...but I have to admit, the team was so super supportive and unselfish about it. What a team! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

hello everyone, thanks for the comments, 2016 I dont see anything but im notan expert with these line thingys and I really hope the other girls are right gd luck xxxx

Im a student childrens nurse, my next placement starts tomorrow in pediatric intensive care (3 x 12 hour shifts) but I also workn in my local hospital as a support worker on the childrens ward, special care baby unit and childrens day unit a few shifts a week....so if you dont hear much from me its cos i cant get on my computer lol! 

Im gonna hold out to test, i ran to the loo to quickly flush away fmu b4 i had any temptation this morning and im on 3 12 hour shifts starting at 7.30 but have to leave the house 6.30am so im not gonna have time to test nxt 3 days :D (in theory) af due monday so im 11dpo today feeling not a thing and gave up on temping as it wasnt going to well this month 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Joli

Hey Gossipygirl, what a fab job! It must be so rewarding to be able to help children out. It's very good of you not to be tempted to test - you must have good self control! lol I hope you get your BFP on Monday!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hehe I'f my oh cd see that post this Is the first month I havnt tested by now I'm a poas Addict !!

Yeh I love my job, it's nice t see them go home well... Obv not all of them do that's the not so nice part x


----------



## 2016

It is a FRER again...different batch. Will post without stars later but it is BFN.

Ladybird...I will go to the gallery to see your tests :yipee: loving the digi!
This isn't like the main TTC forum - I feel almost as happy to see an Aphrodites BFP as I do getting one myself! :friends:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I'd definitely say test again tomorrow, I'm not convinced there's nothing there. Your temp is still looking fantastic! I felt the same way about seeing everyone's BFP before I got mine - it was so encouraging and I think it's great that we can be happy for each other!


----------



## Ladybird28

You girls are so great and supportive and knowing you are happy for me means so much. I soooo want so see everyone get their bfp's as you all deserve it. 

2016 - if it's ok you can put me down as graduate on Sunday as af is due on Saturday and I want to make sure I'm late before I change my tickers etc. Ps can't wait for your nxt test, temps are still great!:hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Did you see a line when it was in the casing? Just wondering because I can definitely see something on your test and when Ive had a super faint line and taken it out I couldnt see it as well , especially when looking from the back, not sure why. Thats what convinced my SIL that my dec test was negative. Do you have a pic of it before you took it apart? You chart is still looking fantastic, looks different than last month!

Joli: My friend rented one from a website, Im not sure which one. It was just similar to the ones that doctors use. Not sure if they ship to HK but I would think you could find a place that would. I think she paid 13 dollars a month. I saw some on ebay that looked similar to what she rented but I think they cost around 150 or so. 

Love the emoticons Britt and Joli!! 

Britt: YAY!! Youre testing early. Love that youre going to say that to DH. Keeps making me laugh!


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - thanks for the info on the dopplars! I've def check it out online! I'll look at the expat sites here as well, maybe there's a lucky mummy who is now ready to sell hers! Glad you liked the emoticons - as you can tell I've had another productive day at work! lol. Bring on the weekend already!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## nicole3108

Pretty good, much better mood today thankfully. I'm very glad we tried this cycle, I love the beginning of the tww, before impatience to test kicks in. 

I am confused about my temp, I woke up at 4:15 and my temp was 97.7, I didn't end up going back to sleep, this cycle I'm taking it at 5:45-5:50. The temp corrector said 98.01 I think...I don't agree...I sort of think it would have been 97.8 highest 97.9. Not sure which I should put


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole, I don't think 98.01 looks too high for you - on 4dpo last month, you were 97.9, so the temp isn't that different. If I were you, I'd just follow the temp corrector, and it will mark as an open circle, so you'll know the temp isn't 100% accurate, and then see what your temp is tomorrow...


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks!I do like that temp better!! Do I have to check sleep deprived to make it an open circle?


----------



## 2016

nicole...temp looks great either way :thumbup: I love the way we are both "on a break" but have got wrapped up in the flow of our cycles and are just trying as normal :rofl: Should I move us to TWW rather?

I could see something odd both times while the tests were in their cases...but I didn't take a pic - sorry - will do that with the next one. So you say you couldn't see anything on yours when you took them out? I must say I have never had anything on a FRER in or out of case, fresh or old, tweaked or untweaked :shrug: I hate that they are playing games like this! Have called FR and they are going to send me a freebie :happydance:
Btw...We don't have a dollar store and the pound shop only sells the usual cheapies.


----------



## Joli

I think it might automatically give you an open circle if you put in the different time of day you took your temp... otherwise if you click sleep deprived, it will definitely give you an open circle!


----------



## Shey

good morning ladies, how you all doing?


----------



## hibiscus07

2016--Darn it! I can't see anything on today's test! Still early, though.

Britt, Joli-omg those icons are hilarious. Why would you ever need a smiley with a toothpick??!
On my IM, there are icons for a sheep and a man extending his arms out for a hug, and you can arrange them so it looks like sheep-man love. I can't imagine why you would ever need the sheep, but it is my fave haha

GossipGirly--I don't know how you can stand not testing! I'm too impatient for that. Good luck!

Nicole--temps are looking awesome. Woohoo!!


----------



## Joli

hahaha, hibiscus, sheep-man love... hilarious! x


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh im freaking out, has anyone ever heard of lumpy boobs Im really quite worried i dont know if its cos they are fuller atm or because of the progesterone cream iv applied last 2 days xxx


----------



## Shey

I've never heard of that before GossipGirly


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> ahh im freaking out, has anyone ever heard of lumpy boobs Im really quite worried i dont know if its cos they are fuller atm or because of the progesterone cream iv applied last 2 days xxx

My boobs always used to get lumps on the sides just before AF time.


----------



## GossipGirly

ok thanks, iv never noticed them before and there on the sides and tops seems to be more on one than the other.. im glad its reletivly normal then phew! i was ready to go to the drs thanks xxx


----------



## 2016

My bbs often get lumpy in the TWW...which is why they recommend you do your monthly breast exam on CD3. (not that I do that cos I am lazy and bad :blush:) If you are really concerned though go see your doc or look up on the net how to do a proper exam. :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks I guess it means im not preg then :( x


----------



## 2016

It doesn't mean you're not preg! Lots of :af: things are so similar to preg symptoms. Your chart is great! :thumbup:
How you getting on with the cream? Remember to try use a different area every application for a few days then rotate. I found upper arms, back of neck and wrists were good too in addition to bbs, thighs, butt and tummy.


----------



## GossipGirly

well i came late so will only have used it for 3 days haha it probs wont have been affective this cycle xxx


----------



## nicole3108

2016: lol so funny! maybe we should be in the tww, we are sort of doing the opposite of taking a break. I put the pics of the test I was talking about from dec in an album, I wrote in the description of each one whether it was tweaked or not etc but it's pretty obvious anyway. I tried to do it earlier but photobucket was down. Did your test dry like there was a line? 
https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/Faint FRER Dec 09/


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all,

We got a HOUSE today! I'm so excited, we move in at the end of March so yay! I bought a book called getting pregnant, what you need to know right now, and bought 7 dollar store tests LOL. Yeah I'm getting a lil over obsessed maybe


----------



## nicole3108

Congrats on the house!! :happydance: and yay about the dollar tests!! I wouldn't say too obsessed but you might end up with quite a poas addiction! I have to keep changing what dollar store I go to :blush: question are they still a dollar where you are? They've just raised the price here to 1.25! really irked me even if it's only a quarter.


----------



## 2016

Thanks for the pics Nicole...so did those tests turn out to be bfn or bfp at the time?
I have attached pics of the test after it has dried. The line does have some colour and i find it weird how there is definitely colour at the top and bottom.
I find it funny how we are analysing my tests so much. I honestly 100% don't think I am pregnant and I am sure these are evaps or something weird. But at least I have something to tweak and play with for my £4 a pop. Its so depressing when it's white as snow and you can't even imagine a line. :rofl:
Think I might try a 10miu Superdrug brand tomorrow. At least then that's only £2 wasted.

Ladybird....I was surprised in the gallery how very faint your FRER was when you even got the digi to work. I should think if you had 50miu enough for the digi, the FRER should have been super dark!!! :shrug:

Sweetmama......A new house!!!! Lovely!!!! :yipee:
Feel free to post tips from your book to keep us all on our toes :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P1070863.JPG
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 8









P1070866.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4









c6_11dpo_invert_old.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Thanks for the pics Nicole...so did those tests turn out to be bfn or bfp at the time?
> I have attached pics of the test after it has dried. The line does have some colour and i find it weird how there is definitely colour at the top and bottom.
> I find it funny how we are analysing my tests so much. I honestly 100% don't think I am pregnant and I am sure these are evaps or something weird. But at least I have something to tweak and play with for my £4 a pop. Its so depressing when it's white as snow and you can't even imagine a line. :rofl:
> Think I might try a 10miu Superdrug brand tomorrow. At least then that's only £2 wasted.
> 
> Ladybird....I was surprised in the gallery how very faint your FRER was when you even got the digi to work. I should think if you had 50miu enough for the digi, the FRER should have been super dark!!! :shrug:
> 
> Sweetmama......A new house!!!! Lovely!!!! :yipee:
> Feel free to post tips from your book to keep us all on our toes :thumbup:

Ooh I definitely see a line now!


----------



## nicole3108

That was from a BFP cycle, my first faint + when I had the chemical, if I hadn't have taken 30 or so more I wouldn't have been 100% sure it was + though. Did you think the line was easier to see in the casing or am I nuts? Easy to see the line on yours now! It does have some colour! :happydance: I hope the superdrug tomorrow gives you a nice line! I know that you don't want to get your hopes up, especially since FRER has been having so many faulty tests lately but here are some reasons I think you might be pregnant this cycle. 
1. your chart looks amazing 2. you haven't really been symptom spotting this cycle 3. You seem to be more relaxed this cycle, which I truly believe helps a lot and the biggest reason would be you are so darned determined that you aren't...very promising signs to me. I hope so much you get two lovely lines in the morning :hugs:

ps how have you not just been peeing on a stick all day long? you have some great self control!


----------



## 2016

You girls are insane. Yes I can see a line there too - but its not a real bfp line it is a weird effect from the test drying out or something.
I bet money (even though i would love it to be positive) that the superdrug test is proper blank negative in the morning. If it isn't I will happily do any forfeit!


----------



## Sweetmama26

nicole3108 said:


> Congrats on the house!! :happydance: and yay about the dollar tests!! I wouldn't say too obsessed but you might end up with quite a poas addiction! I have to keep changing what dollar store I go to :blush: question are they still a dollar where you are? They've just raised the price here to 1.25! really irked me even if it's only a quarter.

No they are a 1.25 here too but I'd rather pay that over $15.99 at a walmart or drugstore lol



2016 said:


> Thanks for the pics Nicole...so did those tests turn out to be bfn or bfp at the time?
> I have attached pics of the test after it has dried. The line does have some colour and i find it weird how there is definitely colour at the top and bottom.
> I find it funny how we are analysing my tests so much. I honestly 100% don't think I am pregnant and I am sure these are evaps or something weird. But at least I have something to tweak and play with for my £4 a pop. Its so depressing when it's white as snow and you can't even imagine a line. :rofl:
> Think I might try a 10miu Superdrug brand tomorrow. At least then that's only £2 wasted.
> 
> Ladybird....I was surprised in the gallery how very faint your FRER was when you even got the digi to work. I should think if you had 50miu enough for the digi, the FRER should have been super dark!!! :shrug:
> 
> Sweetmama......A new house!!!! Lovely!!!! :yipee:
> Feel free to post tips from your book to keep us all on our toes :thumbup:

LOL I will for sure post tips. and I'm so excited about the HOUSE!!!

As for the question is that to me nicole? I can't POAS until I actually start TTC on the 18th thankfully that is only 14 more days, and I think I'll have to switch up the DOLLAR stores I go to because the lady looked right at me and asked if I wanted to be for certain it was real :wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

im losing my willpower i think i might have to test in the morning ahhh :( Iv been reading the early pregnancy symtoms thread and i just want to know now! this forum had its bad points lol xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

I did take a test yesterday just for the fun of it though LOL


----------



## Ladybird28

Sweetmama- thats great news about your house, congrats!

Gossipgirly - if you cave in and test tomorrow the very best of luck and i hope its your bfp.

2016 - yeah I know what you're saying about the frer. The line came up straight away but it got darker as the day went on. The photo I took was in the time limit. I really wasnt expecting the digi to be positive either so I was shocked when it came up. Dont quite know what's up with frers at the mo as I've had good lines on the 20 miu mid streams and I've been doing an ic each morning and for the last 2 mornings I've had quite good dark pink lines when I wasnt expecting for an ic at 13dpo. Its like there isnt much dye in the Frers. Thats why I think you'd be best trying the superdrug tomorrow, frer seem to be losing their crown!!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!!!!!
I'm back from the hospital and my "client meeting"and yes I am a tiny bit tipsy from 2 glasses of vino- lightweight i am. I'm tired of deprieving myself of everything in the 2ww and finding out its a big fat BFN!! I am only 4 dpo so even if I was, no biggie, beanie hasnt even implantated.

OKAY FIRST AND FOREMOST AND YES I AM YELLING WITH MY CAPLOCKS (LOL) WHAT IS THIS I SEE 2016??????????? PERHAPS A BIG FAT bfp!!!!???!!!!
oh my gosh hon, i'm so excited and not just that there is something on your frer (as the girls have said, they have been a little wonky) but your temps hon are awesome and would support a BFP!!! I am so hoping this is it. I know that everyone is questioning the FRER's but i can honestly say i have NEVER had a hint of a second line on one of them!!
Do another brand tomorrow and let us know! how exciting

Gossipgirly good luck tomorrow, we will be routing for you!!

Sweetmama- good luck to you when you test, I know it will be coming up soon

Joli- you up yet hon?????? where you at yo? lol...okay no more wine for me

glad you liked the icons, I liked reading your interpretation of them also.

as for me, well 4 dpo and nothing, nada, natta, for symptoms!! does that mean I'm out lol?? would have thought i might feel some pre-nesting by now, but nope!! :)
oh well, I guess we'll see if anything comes up in the next few days

hugs,


----------



## Joli

Morning everyone! I'm awake now Britt! lol :) It's 10am here, so I'm sitting in the office, distracted as usual by you lovely ladies!

First of all 2016 - MORE YELLING IN CAPS!! - THAT IS TOTALLY A LINE!!! I am very excited to see your Superdrug test in the morning! I didn't realise they were 10mIU! So you said if it's a bfp, you'll do a forefeit... hmmm... this could be fun...!

Britt - I think it's great that you're chilling out and enjoying some vino! The day before I test my frer, it was my birthday, and I had vino and a couple of other beverages too! Plus during my tww, I was still doing wine tasting in SA, so I think it's no problem, as long as you don't get slaughtered and stay hydrated! I think the relaxed approach is the best approach for the 2ww. 

Nicole and 2016, I think you guys should totally move into the tww team, if you're up for it - you know we're totally supporting you!

Sweetmama - congrats on the house!! I think it's great that you also got a book too - I got "what to expect before you're expecting" to read whilst ttc, and found it really useful. 

Ladybird - how are you feeling? have you got any symptoms yet? 

Shey - what day do you think you will O?

Gossipgirly - I know we're totally a bad influence, but I say TEST!! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ladybird- Thank you so much, we're really excited!

Britt- Yeah I know its coming soon but it feels like its FOREVER away!

Joli - I was gonna get that book but my friend has the book already and is going to lend it to me. So I'll read the one I got now, I plan on buying lots more conception books!


----------



## Shey

Joli I have no Idea I just got AF like yesterday so probably like in a week or 2


----------



## Joli

Hey Shey - sorry about AF, I didn't realise she had come - on the front page, I think you're still at CD10... I didn't realise you had a temp chart until I clicked on it just now in your sig. Maybe when 2016 gets a chance, she can add your link to the front page so that we can click directly onto your chart to stork you :)

Mummytobe - I'm totally with you on reading all of the books. I bought a really good one for diet and nutrition, and have made some great meals this week out of it!


----------



## Britt11

Well good luck sweetmama!
2016, I can hardly wait to wake up tomorrow and see your test!
Nicole- hon, its so nice to have you back on the thread regularly and also glad that you are officially in the 2ww.

well off to bed for me

night ladies
hugs,


----------



## 2016

Superdrug 10miu....no doubting it now! :bfn: Stupid faulty FRERs
 



Attached Files:







P1070870.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









P1070872.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016...I don't think I see anything in this test... I'm so gutted for you... stupid stupid frer!! I just don't get it, how can the frer clearly show a line - I thought the faulty ones were only where 3 lines showed up? ggrrr... I am so annoyed! I can't imagine how you must feel. Do you want me to beat someone up for you? :grr:


----------



## GossipGirly

So sorry 2016 me 2 on a frer 12dpo :( oh is away nxt month aswel boo! I'm fed up x


----------



## Joli

Hey Gossipgirly, sorry about your bfn, I didn't realise you and 2016 were the same dpo! Do you know when AF is due? There might still be time...?


----------



## Ladybird28

Morning ladies, just had a little panic here. Took my temp as normal this morning and it has dropped down to nearly my coverline...aaarrgh! So I ran to the bathroom and did 2 tests quick. They are both positive thank god but that it is worrying as it's dropped right around when af is due. Help...does this happen???


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladybird, I just took a look at your temps, I don't think this is anything to worry about - I think you probably got a big progesterone surge on 8dpo after implantation, which is why your temp raised so high, and now it's just finding the steady level that it wants to be at. I think as long as you stay over the coverline, you're generally ok :) My temp isn't much higher at all from my pre +ve temps, and I think everything is going ok. It's too bad that you can't get your hcg level checked by blood test, cause that would be able to tell you whether you were in the normal range right now...


----------



## TaeBoMama

I just want to pop in for a quick hello and let you all know that I'm reading your posts and trying my best to keep up! I'm sorry to hear about the BFN, 2016. You're getting closer to that BFP, I swear! :hugs:

It's after midnight here, so I'm going to get in bed with some herb tea and a book. :sleep:


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks joli, I hope yr right,I'm so scared that the witch is gonna arrive. The good news is this mornings tests are darker so that's a bit of a relief.
2016 I'm sorry bout this mornings bfn grrrrr!! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Gossip....sorry you got bfn too (we can bfn it together :friends:)

Ladybird...I have seen a temp drop in preggo charts loads of times around :af: time and sometimes spotting too. Hang in there hun, I am sure it'll settle in a couple of days. :hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 said:


> Gossip....sorry you got bfn too (we can bfn it together :friends:)
> 
> Ladybird...I have seen a temp drop in preggo charts loads of times around :af: time and sometimes spotting too. Hang in there hun, I am sure it'll settle in a couple of days. :hugs:

Thanks hun, I'm just nervous:wacko:

gossipgirly - sorry bout your bfn, I meant to mention that earlier but my heads all over the place this morning! X


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016 and Gossipgirl...... So sorry you both got BFNs this time. I hope you can both celebrate your BFPs soon. 2016 those FRERs were so convincing..... Very frustrating. Hugs to you both xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies. Sorry once again i have been MIA... well i got a BFP than the next morning.. BAM!!! THE WITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am devostated!!!!! Now i am a little down.. :( SO i have been just keeping to myself... Sorry ladies :)


----------



## 2016

Mummytobe....so sorry hunny :hugs: don't blame you for being quiet. That is really really sad :flower:
We are all here to support you. :friends:


----------



## Joli

Mummytobe, how awful to have a BFP then AF, I'm so sorry. We're all totally here for you whenever you need us! :hugs:

Ladybird - I agree with 2016, I don't think you have anything to worry about...especially with darker lines! I'm glad I'm not the only one who keeps testing! lol :blush:

Taebomama, it's great to hear from you! How are you doing?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Does anyone notice my FF ticker today!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I finally got me some crosshairs, they are broken crosshairs but I don't care I'm just so happy that I got them!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Now I am in the post O stage!


----------



## Joli

yeah!!! awesome Sweetmama!!! and 7dpo as well!! You're half way through the 2ww already, you lucky girl :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well we most definately missed this one we BD only 3 times this cycle and 2 of them were after O lol and one was Before O. WAY before


----------



## Ladybird28

Oh mummytobe how awful, so sorry Hun and like the other girls said, we are all here for you.
Joli- I am a total poas aholic and reckon it's such a shame to waste them seeing as they are sat there :winkwink:

sweetmama- great to see those crosshairs so glad you are now in the tww


----------



## hibiscus07

Ladybird28 said:


> Morning ladies, just had a little panic here. Took my temp as normal this morning and it has dropped down to nearly my coverline...aaarrgh! So I ran to the bathroom and did 2 tests quick. They are both positive thank god but that it is worrying as it's dropped right around when af is due. Help...does this happen???

I've seen pregnancy charts on FF where the temps drop quite a bit, so I wouldn't worry about it.
I don't think I should take my temp anymore, and neither should you! I started getting worried. I was at like 98.4F last week and I've been right around 97.9 this week--eek! I would think our progesterone would just keep getting higher = higher temps, right??

My OB/GYN suggested you just stop taking temps once you've confirmed ovulation. Yeah, right! Impossible haha


----------



## Joli

haha, I'm totally in the same boat Hibiscus and Ladybird, I'm totally still taking my temps! Mine don't seem to be increasing or decreasing!? I don't know why I still keep taking it, I guess it just gives me comfort that everything is ticking along nicely...!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies.
just a quick note as I have to get on a conf call with my boss in a few minutes.

Aggg, 2016 gutted for you!!!! :cry: I read your post first and when I first read it, i thought you said confirmed BFP!! So sorry hon, but your not out yet, there is still time. I havent checked your temp today, how is it?

Ladybird- your temp is still well above coverline so you should be just fine. Also any chance the temp is not totally accurate? like not a good nights sleep. Like Joli and 2016 said, i think its normal during what would be AF to still have a drop and possible spotting.

Gossipgirly- sorry for the BFN, your not out yet though! good luck

sweetmamma- congrats on the crosshairs, who knows maybe the BD before you still had a spermie just waiting

Tink- thanks for dropping by, how are you doing?

and how is our other mama Joli doing as well?

Nicole- look forward to your update today.

okay got to run, temp is 36.90 today, 5dpo and NO symptoms at all yet!! aggg


----------



## Joli

Hi Britt! Nice temp today - your temps look really steady this cycle compared to last month - I'm hoping that's a goooood sign! I'm off to bed now ladies, have a great day! x


----------



## Britt11

thanks Joli, but I was on 8 hour flights last month and in the Caribbean with eratic hours last month...who knows maybe having a more calm 2ww will help implantation

oh very sorry to hear about your situation Mommytobe, was it for sure full blown AF or just spotting?

hugs,


----------



## Britt11

Wow, no one has written until my last post. Must be Friday!! :thumbup:
Okay guys quick update on me today-
I went from having no symptoms at all (except tired, which I am a lot anyway)
to cramping today and sorry if this is tmi....but a little bit of brown cm...ewww sorry, but only a bit and once. 
kind of freaked me out, I am assuming at 5dpo its way to early for IB or discharge...
anyway, if anyone has any insight or if this has happend to them, let me know.

Perhaps my cycle is just totally screwed up- i skipped the gym though today, just taking it easy.

hope everyone is well and look forward to hearing from you
:hugs:
Britt


----------



## Ladybird28

I think if I get through this weekend I'll stop temping on monday, might save me a lot of worry although itl be difficult, been temping so long now it's second nature!

Britt - don't worry bout not having any symptoms I didn't really have any. Only thing I had was a few odd twinges and aching at the top of my thighs and my groin. Still don't really have many, just tired. Bbs not changed really. So there is plenty of hope for you yet! Xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Oops, did my post before before I saw yr last one. Not sure about the brown cm tbh, hope it's a good sign for you x


----------



## 2016

Britt...implantation can happen 4-12dpo so you might be in luck :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

af due monday for me so im not very confident that the snow white tests will change xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi Britt! I would say that brown spotting could be IB but think you are right to take things easy and just wait it out til testing time. When you gonna test btw? I hope this is your lucky cycle Hun!

I'm fine thanks..... MS has gone (yay!) but am still feeling tired, peeing loads, have sensitive (.)(.)s and spots on my chest! Heard baby's heartbeat using my Doppler again today, it was about 160bpm! So lovely to hear beanie and makes me smile as have to wait til next Weds for my NT and dating scan by which time I'll be 12+6! It will be first time I've seen babe so am very excited and nervous! Will post piccies afterwards if people want to see them? (all being well of course).

Hope you are all well and I wish you all heaps of baby dust and am looking forward to stalking you all for your BFPs! Lol COME ON TEAM APHRODITE!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...implantation can happen 4-12dpo so you might be in luck :thumbup:

Thanks Ladybird and 2016 for responding, it was quite weird actually. Although if you remember I have had pink spotting post O for a couple of cycles and was wondering if that was something too- which turned out to be nothing. I am hopeful that it can happen possibly this early and it was definitely brown eww. Still a bit crampy and a couple of funny feelings today, not sure if i would call it twinges or not.
I truly hate symptom spotting as its soooo freagin early yet. Honestly this cycle I am trying to be okay with or without a BFP, TTC was starting to run my life and i changed that drastically this cycle. Now I behave more business as usual, go out with friends, have wine ect.. (although I think I will wait until AF now for more booze)

anyway, enough about me- Ladybird I agree with your temping decision. No spotting at all right hon? and AF was due today? you will be fine, try not to worry about the slight dip- mouth thermometers can have errors too depending on several things.
With my fetal monitor I sell an exorgen thermometer which is used on the forehead but has the accuracy of rectal (lol). We dont sell mouth thermometers for the reason of inaccuracies.

2016, hon how are you doing? are you going to try another test?

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

sorry Tinks, just saw your reply- you are so sweet, thanks for the words of encouragement to all of us TTC'ers.
Glad to hear all is well, MS is gone- woo hoo and you got to hear little beanies heartbeat- what a fantastic time for you.
We cant wait to see the pics, post as soon as you have them

hugs,


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the well wishes guys. 

Hugs to those that needs them.

AFM - I spent all day searching around for hardware and paint swatches for our new house and boy I didn't know how hard it would be to choose a color for the house. I'm so picky though lol


----------



## Shey

how are ya'll tonight. I feel like shit this sinus infection is kicking my butt.


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I def think it could be implantation spotting!! When you spotted before after O in other cycles, did you have the cramping as well? I can't think of any other reason why you would spot this early unless it was for implantation - your LP is usually right on 13/14 days, so it's not AF for sure. Oh hon, I really really hope this could be it for you!! Bring on Wed (testing day!!!). 

I will write more shortly - just running to take our kitten to the vet for his vaccination! x


----------



## 2016

More bfns today :nope:
I really must try skip testing tomorrow and Monday (total addict!) then do one more on Tuesday to decide whether to stop the progesterone.
Ignore my temps because I think the progesterone is keeping them high. They should have dropped by now.


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone! So...I did another digi today - I know, I know, POAS addict(!) but I just wanted to check how many weeks it would say I was, and it said 3+ since conception (being 5+ weeks). So I'm really chuffed today, and I guess hcg must be on target! 

2016 - were you able to hold off on testing today, or did you give in? I didn't realise that progesterone kept your temps up - would AF come if you continued using the progesterone? 

Shey - I'm sorry you're feeling ill, make sure you have lots of orange juice and other vitamin C! 

Tink, that's awesome that you have your dopplar - let me know what you think of it! I'm curious to know whether it's worth getting. 

Gossipgirly, I hope AF stays away on Mon!

Sweetmama, it's great that you have all of your DIY to keep you occupied, it must be a lot of fun doing all of your decorating. :) 

Britt, how are you feeling this morning? I am sooooooo excited about your spotting!!! I'm totally keeping all of my fingers and toes x'd for you! x


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies,
nice to see you on Joli...a little quiet on our thread but it is the weekend, i'm delaying doing housework atm. Its so nice in Cgy, sunny and bright and +15 today (yes celcius) woo hoo, heat wave.

Joli- OFFICIALLY HAPPY 5 WEEKS TO YOU!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::finger: Oh my gosh i love those digital readouts so you are right no target 3+ weeks woo hooo!! I'm wondering if its twinnies....I guess we will have more of an idea with your basal pt. 

Wondering how your doing 2016, i'm so hoping with everything crossed that your BFP is right around the corner.

As for me, posted my temp this morning, its higher- not sure if thats good or not, but there is no implant dip if thats what it was yesterday. I am a little crampy this morning but more like gas cramps today, which I get often.
I had the strange cramping last night at the movie, so DH and I joked that if this is it we will name our first born Avatar...:haha: yes we are wierdos.

how is everyone else this morning, look forward to the updates
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh Britt, I'm liking the sound of the gas cramps - that's what I had!! I didn't have any implantation dip either. Hon, I really do hope this is the start of something beautiful!! That's so cute about you and DH - you do know if you do get a bfp, your beanie will be known as your little Avatar now right? lol :) Thanks for the congrats, I'm so happy to have gotten to 5 weeks - baby steps....literally! :)


----------



## Britt11

Haaaa Joli you crack me up!! thanks for the encouragement, its so early i'm hopeful but bracing myself for a negative this cycle. I dont want to be devastated like previous ones, just want to keep living my life as normal.
Have a great sleep hon, rest tight with beanie


----------



## Joli

Thanks hon! I don't want you to be dissapointed this cycle either...we're totally here for you if you are...but, I really really do hope this is it for you. I'm staying cautiously optimistic :) I'm hitting the hay now! Have a great day x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - HAHA DIY is my forte, and my DF said its my job in the upstairs lol. I also looked at counter tops which is gonna cost about $1000 cdn


----------



## 2016

Joli.....HAPPY HAPPY 5 WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS! :yipee: :bunny: :dust:
I see you spotted today's tests in my journal. Very confusing with the evaps and faint shadows of nothing :nope: :shrug:

Think it's best I don't pee on any more until Tuesday....then I will decide whether to carry on with the progesterone that night or skip and let :af: come.

To answer your question, yes, if I keep taking the progesterone as I understand it :af: will stay away. Kind of like with the progesterone only pill. I did think today that my temps should drop a little though now because I shouldn't have any of my own progesterone lurking about since :af: was due 12/13dpo.

Britt...chart is looking great hun :thumbup: I wouldnt worry about implantation dips and triphasics and such. I have both but :bfn: so they mean nowt really! Hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## Britt11

:bfp:


2016 said:


> Joli.....HAPPY HAPPY 5 WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS! :yipee: :bunny: :dust:
> I see you spotted today's tests in my journal. Very confusing with the evaps and faint shadows of nothing :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Think it's best I don't pee on any more until Tuesday....then I will decide whether to carry on with the progesterone that night or skip and let :af: come.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, if I keep taking the progesterone as I understand it :af: will stay away. Kind of like with the progesterone only pill. I did think today that my temps should drop a little though now because I shouldn't have any of my own progesterone lurking about since :af: was due 12/13dpo.
> 
> Britt...chart is looking great hun :thumbup: I wouldnt worry about implantation dips and triphasics and such. I have both but :bfn: so they mean nowt really! Hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:

Hey babe, had a look at your temps, def right its definitely triphasic and a dip. I'm going to tend to agree with you, i think there is only so much the progesterone would interfere with...maybe its just taking longer for the HCG to register in your system- its not uncommon for a woman to test positive a week after af would have been do. How are you feeling? any symptoms?
i think its a great sign that you dont have af yet as all your other cycles you had it by now. FX'd for the big :bfp:
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Just read this on the cyclogest website (manufacturer of my progesterone peasaries)
"Menstruation may occur earlier than expected or, more rarely, menstruation may be delayed."
Rarely? I thought logically :af: couldn't come until I stop :shrug:
Guess I am one of the rare people who get delayed then because :af: started early evening at 12dpo last cycle.
Got some sharp pinching cramps now so this might be it although I checked CM earlier and it was pure white and plentiful :thumbup:
No testing tomorrow. Can't decide whether to take last pessary tomorrow (at 14dpo), Monday or Tuesday????? don't want to stop if there is something going on in there and scare away the bean :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...thrilled to see that temp back up :hugs: Now put away that thermometer and enjoy being preggo :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Just read this on the cyclogest website (manufacturer of my progesterone peasaries)
> "Menstruation may occur earlier than expected or, more rarely, menstruation may be delayed."
> Rarely? I thought logically :af: couldn't come until I stop :shrug:
> Guess I am one of the rare people who get delayed then because :af: started early evening at 12dpo last cycle.
> Got some sharp pinching cramps now so this might be it although I checked CM earlier and it was pure white and plentiful :thumbup:
> No testing tomorrow. Can't decide whether to take last pessary tomorrow (at 14dpo), Monday or Tuesday????? don't want to stop if there is something going on in there and scare away the bean :hugs:

oh my gosh, so exciting, so you are officially late then?? :thumbup:
keep us posted and when you are going to take the last pressie.
are you testing on Monday?
good luck hon
:hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Yay!! you're late!? That's exciting! :happydance: Sorry you're getting so many evaps, really strange. The clearblue one looked really positive after it dried. I saw the line on the second one too, I thought for sure you tweaked it! Your temp still looks great, looking really promising! I can't wait to see your next test!! :hugs:

Joli: Happy 5 weeks!!! That&#8217;s wonderful :happydance: That&#8217;s so exciting about the digi, are you still testing often? how are you doing?

Britt: your chart looks great and the brown spotting and cramping are so promising!! I can&#8217;t wait for it to be your testing day! Are you going to try clearblue this time?

Ladybird: Glad your temp is back up!! :dust:

Gossipyigrl: Hope the witch is staying away, good luck when you test next!!

Mummy to be: I&#8217;m so sorry that AF got you after your bfp, that&#8217;s terrible. I hope you are doing okay, :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! :)

I got my crosshairs!! Yay!! My temp was higher this morning 98.4 but I think it was because I had a drink in the evening. I have woken up early and not been able to get back to sleep the last three mornings so I've had to use adjusted temps, it was 98.2 at 4:45. 

It&#8217;s not even 9:30 and I&#8217;m ready for bed so I can wake up and see my temp. Nothing really new with me, trying to stay extra busy so I'm not as impatient. I seem to be symptom spotting early this cycle...have been having a lot of creamy cm which I&#8217;ve had on non-bfp cycles but I don&#8217;t think this early before. I&#8217;m so excited to test!!! I think I&#8217;m going to test Thursday, 9 dpo. :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Morning Ladies! It's a gloomy Sunday outside today, so I'm enjoying being curled up on the sofa, watchin Friends and writing to you!

2016 - weren't you using the progesterone cream in other cycles, and that didn't keep AF away? What dosage are you on right now? if you're using more than 1 pessary, then maybe rather than cutting down completely, you can just reduce your dosage and see what happens? I would have thought that if AF was coming, your temps would have dropped, even if you were on the progesterone. My temps didn't get any higher when I started the progesterone. So you also have sharp pinching, that sounds promising too. Like Britt said, it could just be taking longer for your hcg to rise. Do you think you're going to be able to hold off until Tues for testing? You have an appointment with a FS soon right?

Nicole, it's great to hear from you! Yeah for getting your crosshairs!!! :) It's good that you're staying extra busy to make time fly by faster, I feel like time is taking forever to go by! I am using a test about once a week now - I know it's silly, but I wanted the digi to show that I was 5+ once I had reached 5 weeks! I am still going to get my bloods done tomorrow at 5w2d just to see how my hcg is doing! I'm keeping my fx'd for your testing on Thurs!


----------



## 2016

Joli....morning :wave:
Looks like quite a nice day here in the UK (for a change). Going to go eat some honey nut cheerios then go for a long ride.
I used progesterone cream cycle before last (the one with the 3 day LP). It didn't stop :af: but it was a much lower dose - 50mg per day instead of 200mg.
My temp has dropped a bit this morning so maybe my body is trying to tell me something.
Felt nauseous with a chemical taste in my mouth all yesterday, (.)(.)s are quite painful and I have a headache. 
I have held off testing today but make no guarantees about tomorrow :blush:. 
I think you have a good idea about coming off the progesterone slowly. I only take 1 pessary a day but i could break it in half so at least my body doesnt have a shock. Will take one more full dose tonight, test tomorrow and halve the dose if bfn. 
I am finding all these evaps far more tiring and frustrating than complete :bfn: :grr:


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning!! I stayed up a bit in hopes of sleeping later but I woke up at 4:45 again. I think my chart looks better than last cycles anyway but I'm using a different thermometer so that could be why.

2016: That sounds like a good idea, to wean yourself off of the progesterone. This is probably a stupid question but forgive me, its very early, do you check the tests right up until the 10 minute mark? You probably do just wondering because I find early on it often takes that long to show the line properly. I would have thought your temp more than it has, your still way above coverline. Do you ever get those symptoms with pms? Seems really promising still :happydance: I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with pregnancy tests, but I hope tomorrow's gives you a nice bfp!!

Joli: that's not silly at all! It's great reassurance, I love that the digi says when conception happened...such a brilliant idea. I think you're doing well only taking one a week! Can't wait to hear the hcg results!!! maybe it'll give you an idea if there are two!! :)


----------



## Joli

2016 - your temps are still very high! Its fantastic that the progesterone has managed to lengthen your LP so well. I can't wait to see your test tomorrow - I am finding it hard to believe that you're having that many evaps, it doesn't make sense! :shrug: plus you're feeling nauseas...what else could it be???

Hi Nicole, I'm looking forward to the hcg test too!! I wonder if I do it in the morning if they can get me results by the end of the day! My vet also suggested that I get tested for toxoplasmosis since we have our kitties. Your chart is looking good! I can't believe you wake up so early, I struggle to get up for work every morning, but then again, I suppose I don't go to bed until very late. How are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning beautiful ladies.

Just a quick note as i have to actually do some work today...lol

2016- well you are officially late for AF, cant imagine the pressies would delay your period. SO yeah :happydance: Temps look good, it is slightly down today but still in the high mode- has FF deamed your chart as Triphasic?
well you have a ton of girls rooting for you to get your BFP!

Nicole- exciting, didnt realize you and I are only 2 days apart. I'm 7dpo today. No symptoms today at all really. I had wierd dreams last night though ha ha

Oh I attached my temp chart in my siggie as lets face it, I'm getting right into my temping again this cyle...oops :wacko:

have a great day, its beautiful and sunny here

Cheers,


----------



## Sweetmama26

We're doing our home inspection today at 4:30 so fingers crossed that everything goes good.


----------



## 2016

Yup, FF says I went triphasic on CD28. I really thought the pessies would keep :af: away but I did honestly expect at least spotting at :af: time. Have had yellowing CM a couple of times but no spotting. Someone in my journal recommended I stop them for 2-3 days and just see if :witch: comes. I am scared to in case I shock my body and end things. I am also scared these evaps mean I am pregnant with an ectopic again. :cry:
This is torture!!!! :nope:


----------



## Britt11

agggh what are you going to do? Hon, maybe take another test today...sorry but its tough to wait it out, hopefully at 14dpo something will show up. How about a CB test? I know the blue dye can get evaps but its usually a thin line to the left if it was, if its a thicker line than its positive. I know some friends tested early with them. I know the FRER's have been wonky so maybe try that?
Or you are in the UK how about the Superdrug tests? Yes I definitely think you should wean the progesterone as soon as possible- but I agree dont stop cold turkey.
let us know hon....pm me later if you want
I really hope this is it
hugs


----------



## Ladybird28

Evening ladies, had a busy weekend, took kids to see alice in wonderland in 3d, what a good film, I really enjoyed it as well as the kids. Plus been for a long walk in Blackpool today as it's been such a lovely day but I am sooo tired now. It seems that tiredness is the only preggo symptom I have at the mo.

Britt & nicole - your charts look great and lookin forward to when you are testing

2016 - I did my last temp this morning, put the thermometer away and have stepped away from the drawer:wacko:
unsure bout how things work with the progesterone so I'm not much use for advice but the fact yr late, nauseous, sore bbs and yellowy cm are all good signs. As britt said earlier we're all rooting for your bfp

sweetmama - hope everything goes well with the inspection, im sure it will.



I have finally changed my ticker and gone graduate. But i'll be sticking around here with you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## 2016

I took a blue dye yesterday and got a wide blue evap...only posted in my journal
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/236426-2016s-prologue-pregnancy-37.html


----------



## GossipGirly

hello all how is everyone? sorry havnt been on much iv done 3 12 hour shifts at work and then on a nightshift tomorrow :( harsh! just had a quick scan of posts then im off to have a bottle of pear bulmers lol! ps af due tomorrow and she is coming major cramps as I always do the day before xxx


----------



## 2016

I was just thinking about you Gossip :hugs: I really hope :af: doesn't come!


----------



## Britt11

I saw that test 2016, it doesnt look like an evap to me?? pretty thick to be an evap.
When are you testing again??????????
cheers,
hope the witch stays away Gossipgirl


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies!

2016 - I agree with Britt, I'm not convinced those are evaps!! It doesn't seem likely that you would have had evaps on 2 different brands of tests, I think something is going on hon - I hope that the line becomes clearer on your next test! What did you end up doing about the progesterone? Did you half your dosage?

Britt - your temps are looking terrific!!! If they stay up, you'll have a triasic!! Seriously awesome! Your temps look a lot higher at 7dpo this cycle than last cycle as well. I'm keeping my fx'd that these are all good signs!!

Ladybird - that's great that you've been able to step away from the thermometer! I must confess, I am still totally taking my temps, I know it's obsessive, but it makes me feel like I have some control or knowledge on what's happening inside of me... I don't know, I find it comforting! 

Gossipgirly - I hope AF stays away tomorrow!! 

I'm going to try to get my hcg tested today!! Will keep you all posted xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, I cant wait to hear your HCG results!!! :happydance:
let us know asap so we can scrutinize over them to guess whether your having twinnies :winkwink:
Hey I never thought about that, I'm going to look at last months temps- thanks for noticing that hon


----------



## Joli

Yup, Britt - notice how your temps have risen after your cramps! Coinsidence?... hopefully not!! Fx'd your temps are still high tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

So the inspection went AWESOME!!! I'm so glad it did too! We're one step closer to being in our house.


----------



## Shey

HELLO Ladies!


----------



## 2016

I am pretty sure this is :bfn: now. I can see a line but it has no colour. Lets face it, if the lines weren't evaps at 10dpo they should have got even slightly darker now at 15dpo. I took my last progesterone last night (as per the SA docs instructions) and am going cold turkey tonight.

...pity because I had the ":bfp: dream" last night. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







P1070941.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2









P1070948.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - there is def a line there, but you're right, it should be darker... I don't think it's an evap. I wonder if you have a little bean, but he's finding it hard to stick...?

I just had my bloods done to check hcg levels - but results won't be out until around 11am HK time tomorrow (for all of you international ladies, that's 3am UK time, 10pm tonight Toronto time and 8pm tonight Calgery time!) :)


----------



## 2016

Joli...can't wait to hear about your bloods :dance:

Britt...can you do a chart overlay of both your charts pinned at ov and coverline? Looking sooo good.

Nicole...your temps look great too - climb baby climb!!! :dust:

Sweetmama...great news about the inspection :thumbup:

hi Shey :wave: how's things?

Hibiscus.....7 weeks! Woooop woooop! :bunny:


----------



## Joli

2016 - I just checked out your chart...it's still looking good! At least you know that the progesterone definitely works for you! I know your appointment with FS isn't until the end of the month, but I wonder if you could call by phone just to ask what they think? Maybe they will ask you to do a blood test, then you would know once and for all...?

Hibiscus - Happy 7 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be so happy that everything seems to be going so well! How your nausea? I'm still feeling ok! Kinda anxious for things to get worse (can't believe I'm saying that!) but it would be comforting to know that things are progressing inside. Will you get any more bloods done, or will you just wait until your 12 week scan?


----------



## Joli

I feel as if my bubble has been burst a little... my boss came into my office just now, shut the door, and was telling me the big future plans he has for me to take over a certain practice area that I specialise in, and how much potential there is, and was basically guiding me on how to develop my career. But, in the midst of it all, he saw my 30th birthday cards I have by my window, and he said "the big 3-0, you still have plenty of time, don't you be having kids any time soon", and I just laughed <uncomfortably>. I know he means well when focusing on my career, and he is other than this, a lovely, easy-going guy, and I really enjoy working here... but he's said comments like this to me so many times, I really am worried on what to do when it comes to having to tell him. I'm going to have to preface it all by saying that I'm still ambitious and that having a baby won't get in the way of my career etc etc... but I would hate to be one of those mothers who put their career before their kids, and who never spent time with them. I have my parents in HK, and we have a helper who has been with us since I was born, so I'm sure that with the support I have, I can have a family and a career... I guess I'm just a bit hurt by his comment just now, it's the first time he's said it since I got my bfp. Sorry for the rant...


----------



## 2016

Joli...I can't call the new FS because we have never met so she doesn't have a file on me (and is on holiday). Have a doc appointment booked for Thursday if I am not sure by then. Bloods would take a day to come back and I will have long stopped the meds. If :af: hasn't come by Wednesday...I will know somethings up.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I definitely see a line as well. I have read about faulty FRERs where the woman was pregnant but only getting faint silvery lines even though their hcg level was quite high. I will try to find the thread. Hopefully it&#8217;s either that or the hcg is just taking longer to get into your pee. Not trying to be a poas pusher but did you only take the FRER maybe another brand would give you a better line? Have you tried SMU yet? Or have you had good luck with FMU in the past? Too many questions! I&#8217;m so sorry that you&#8217;re going through this, it&#8217;s awful not to have an answer. :hugs:

Joli: Looks like I&#8217;m going to have to stay awake until 10 tonight!! Might make me sleep better anyway, so excited to hear your results!! Sorry your boss is making you upset. It seems very unfair that so often people think you can only do one or the other. I think you&#8217;ll do an amazing job at both. Rant away! That&#8217;s a really upsetting thing, must be hard to hear now, when you&#8217;re just so happy about your bean. :hugs:

Britt: How are you doing? It&#8217;s so close for your testing day! Is it sad that I&#8217;m counting down the days until someone else tests? Have a real problem with pregnancy tests. I have two dollar tests and it is taking everything in me not to just pee on one for fun. Anymore dreams? 

Shey: hello! How are you doing? What cd are you on now?

Sweetmama: That&#8217;s great news about the inspection, you&#8217;ll be in your house before you know it! Congrats again!

Gossipygirl: Hope the witch stayed away for you! I forget but are you done your shifts now? hope you got a couple of days off to relax.

Tiger4me: How are you doing? Miss seeing your posts! :flower:

Hibiscus: haven&#8217;t seen you in a few, hope you&#8217;re doing well, looking forward to your update:) Happy 7 weeks!!! 

I woke up for a bit around 12 and got up again at 3...still up it&#8217;s 4:30 now, I&#8217;m so worried my temps are all wrong because I keep using the temp corrector. I got almost 3 hours of consecutive sleep, should I use that temp at all? Or maybe skip today&#8217;s temp. It was 98.1 at 3, FF corrected it to 98.65 but I worry that isn&#8217;t what it would have been if I had woken up at the right time. I haven&#8217;t been sleeping very well for the last 5 days, normally I don&#8217;t wake up more than a few minutes before the alarm, probably just wound up more than usual.


----------



## 2016

Just did a superdrug 10miu with SMU and there is a super faint pink line within 10 minutes. This test was the only one not to evap so far (did one at 12dpo).
I might just freak out!!!!! :loopy: :hissy:....what does this all mean?????


----------



## nicole3108

I think it makes sense what mrs jd said, that you were having evaps and now you've got a bfp? I think it being super faint if you look at it like that since they've only been coming up in the time frame for two days is fine. The first test you did had the line too close so I think it's safe to disregard that. I hope this is it for you!! I think you have to assume you are pregnant at this point. Keep us updated, have everything crossed for you. Do you have a pic? you know how I am :blush:


----------



## 2016

Took a pic but it's on my phone so I can't post it!!

<edit> just did it at work! naughty! :winkwink:

The quality of the pic is very bad but there is definitely a pink line. This type of test didn't even evap before, not even a dent/grey line a few days ago. Is this a :bfp:? I dunno??? I am crapping myself here!
 



Attached Files:







15dpo_smu1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8









15dpo_smu2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nicole3108

This is so exciting!!!! You got a bfp!!! :happydance: :yipee: how are you feeling?


----------



## Ladybird28

Oooh that's looks like a bfp to me hun, it may just be yr hcg took a bit longer to filter through into yr urine.:happydance:
I am sooo hoping this is it for you. Keep us updated with anymore tests you do :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

AHHHH!!! This is so exciting!!! You're pregnant, can't wait until you can do a digi!!! I might just burst with excitement. when are you planning on testing again?


----------



## 2016

Am I? I still can't believe this???? Maybe it's a mistake! Just went out and bought 8 more tests of different brands...might do another tonight :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Whoop freaking whoop 2016!!!!! I'd say that's defo the start of a BFP!!!! Yay!!! I actually screamed when I saw it!!!! Kids thought I was mad! Lol Congrats Hun and I really hope this one is a sticky little beanie! :)


----------



## Joli

2016!!!!!!!!!!! That's clearly a line!!!!!!!!! OMG!! It's a BFP! I bet the line gets darker tomorrow!! Oh hon, this is looking really great!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Took a pic but it's on my phone so I can't post it!!
> 
> <edit> just did it at work! naughty! :winkwink:
> 
> The quality of the pic is very bad but there is definitely a pink line. This type of test didn't even evap before, not even a dent/grey line a few days ago. Is this a :bfp:? I dunno??? I am crapping myself here!

Woohoo!! That sure as heck looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!!! :thumbup:
I can't wait to see the next.
It's totally possible you didn't ovulate until a couple of days later than you thought, right? Your temp didn't rise a ton until a few days dpo, so it seems possible to me!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> 2016 - I just checked out your chart...it's still looking good! At least you know that the progesterone definitely works for you! I know your appointment with FS isn't until the end of the month, but I wonder if you could call by phone just to ask what they think? Maybe they will ask you to do a blood test, then you would know once and for all...?
> 
> Hibiscus - Happy 7 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be so happy that everything seems to be going so well! How your nausea? I'm still feeling ok! Kinda anxious for things to get worse (can't believe I'm saying that!) but it would be comforting to know that things are progressing inside. Will you get any more bloods done, or will you just wait until your 12 week scan?

Thank you!! Today is officially the farthest I've gotten-woot. Both MCs were at 6w6d (I usually say 7w, but technically both were 6w6d). I feel so relieved. Nausea has been super intense and yucky. I've been throwing up every other day now, but I feel like it all the time. I've just been forcing stuff up when I can't take the feeling any longer.
I just got an email from The Bump reminding me that the little one is now the size of a blueberry. Yay! I swear my lower belly feels a little hard, too, but it could just be because I'm constipated haha.

No more blood tests for me, as far as I know. I get an ultrasound this Friday at 7w4d, which I feel a bit nervous for...eek. I'll post pics, assuming they provide them to me.

So, how are you feeling?? I can't wait to see your hCG result!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus! ooohhh - only 4 more days until your scan!!! How exciting!!! I think I'm going to get an early scan at 6w2d (next Mon). I am still not really sick, but I am feeling constipation! (sorry, tmi!!). I feel pretty bloated, and am surprised that I haven't put any weight on at all, particularly having not done any exercise for over a month now! I wonder when a bump starts to show? Have you put on any weight? I suppose it's unlikely with all the throwing up - make sure you at least keep vitamins down so that your bump gets all the nutrients. That's so cute your little one is the size of a blueberry! I have "what to expect" application on my iphone, and it told me today that mine is the size of a sweetpea! so little! I am so anxious for the hcg result... I think if I'm doubling every 2 days, my hcg should be about 5900 (though if it's only every 3 days, it could be as low as 1000)...12.5 hours until result time...


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh ladies, so much going on- what the heck I log on and yippeee!!
Anyway, I can only do a brief post as I have a crazy day at work here today and then I have to go to the hospital for noon my time

Nicole- temps looking really good and high!! when are you testing??? I have decided to wait until Wednesday which would make me 10dpo....not sure why, went from being a poas addict to a little scared to test. I'm hoping by that time its either a definite yes or no at that point and not a lot of guessing.

Joli- I was cringing when you were telling us about your boss, what a guy. Do you think he is feeling you out a bit because you didnt have sushi that time....maybe he is trying to pry into something that is not his business. I mean give me a break, 30 is a perfect age to have a baby, your still established but not on the other spectrum where there can be a lot of complications. Dont worry about him, thats his problem not yours. Oh i meant to ask you, how long of a mat leave do you plan on taking?
cant wait for the bloods- woo hooo, 8 pm my time- i will definitely be logging in to see that

Shey- great new profile pic, how are you hon? what CD are you on?
how is sweetmama?

Gossipgirl- how are you doing?

Hibiscus- happy 7weeks!! we all knew this would be a sticky one for you!

Tinks- how are you doing? thanks for stopping by to share in 2016's excitement!!

last and certainly not least 2016- are you kidding me??????? BFP!!!!! 
:dance::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny:
okay, so now what, more tests or confirm with doc??! I knew something had to be up when your temps were so good and no AF. Honestly so incredibly happy for you. I have to look at your chart but your only like 13 or 14dpo right? a lot of women dont test positive until much later than that eve :)
what symptoms are you having right now?

Okay DH just busted me picking out smiley icons for this post and totally made fun of me, guess I need to get back to work.

I havent paid for a vip membership on FF, but with today's temp my crosshairs went dotted so i am assuming its flagged it as triphasic. hopefully

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus! ooohhh - only 4 more days until your scan!!! How exciting!!! I think I'm going to get an early scan at 6w2d (next Mon). I am still not really sick, but I am feeling constipation! (sorry, tmi!!). I feel pretty bloated, and am surprised that I haven't put any weight on at all, particularly having not done any exercise for over a month now! I wonder when a bump starts to show? Have you put on any weight? I suppose it's unlikely with all the throwing up - make sure you at least keep vitamins down so that your bump gets all the nutrients. That's so cute your little one is the size of a blueberry! I have "what to expect" application on my iphone, and it told me today that mine is the size of a sweetpea! so little! I am so anxious for the hcg result... I think if I'm doubling every 2 days, my hcg should be about 5900 (though if it's only every 3 days, it could be as low as 1000)...12.5 hours until result time...

Yay! Although now i'm getting nervous thinking about it. What if the baby only dates at like 6 weeks or something and isn't growing??? I need to chill.

Aww a little sweetpea. So cute! Don't worry--the constipation isn't TMI! haha. I've been having MAJOR problems with it. I normally "go" like twice a day and now it's nearly impossible, no matter how much fiber I get. It looks like rabbit poop. Seriously. I guess I should be the one apologizing for TMI now, but I love to share info about my bowel movements haha.

I haven't weighed myself to see if I've put on any weight. I am scared to, just because I think I gained a ton of weight before I even got pregnant. I feel pretty gross. I think I'm retaining a lot of fluid, so that's part of it, but I feel like my body is absorbing like every calorie I eat (other than what I throw up). 

Ooh, I'm anxiously awaiting your test result. I will be checking online tonight (I guess tomorrow AM your time), so you better post it ASAP! :wacko:


----------



## Joli

Britt! you're totally gone triasic!!! YEAH!!! I can't wait until Wed... honestly, I had no idea I would get attached to people on this thread, where I'm so excited for you to test and share in your happiness! I think waiting until Wed is sensible, but omg, so far things are looking great! Thanks for the feedback on my boss, it just totally ruins my high - I guess cause you just expect everyone to be happy for you, and not disspointed with you, like you've let them down. I can take 12 weeks fully paid (although 2 weeks has to be before my due date), and then I have the option to take another 4 weeks unpaid, which I'm pretty sure I'm going to do as long as I can save up enough money by then. What's the system like in Canada? how long do you get off?


----------



## Joli

hibiscus07 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hibiscus! ooohhh - only 4 more days until your scan!!! How exciting!!! I think I'm going to get an early scan at 6w2d (next Mon). I am still not really sick, but I am feeling constipation! (sorry, tmi!!). I feel pretty bloated, and am surprised that I haven't put any weight on at all, particularly having not done any exercise for over a month now! I wonder when a bump starts to show? Have you put on any weight? I suppose it's unlikely with all the throwing up - make sure you at least keep vitamins down so that your bump gets all the nutrients. That's so cute your little one is the size of a blueberry! I have "what to expect" application on my iphone, and it told me today that mine is the size of a sweetpea! so little! I am so anxious for the hcg result... I think if I'm doubling every 2 days, my hcg should be about 5900 (though if it's only every 3 days, it could be as low as 1000)...12.5 hours until result time...
> 
> Yay! Although now i'm getting nervous thinking about it. What if the baby only dates at like 6 weeks or something and isn't growing??? I need to chill.
> 
> Aww a little sweetpea. So cute! Don't worry--the constipation isn't TMI! haha. I've been having MAJOR problems with it. I normally "go" like twice a day and now it's nearly impossible, no matter how much fiber I get. It looks like rabbit poop. Seriously. I guess I should be the one apologizing for TMI now, but I love to share info about my bowel movements haha.
> 
> I haven't weighed myself to see if I've put on any weight. I am scared to, just because I think I gained a ton of weight before I even got pregnant. I feel pretty gross. I think I'm retaining a lot of fluid, so that's part of it, but I feel like my body is absorbing like every calorie I eat (other than what I throw up).
> 
> Ooh, I'm anxiously awaiting your test result. I will be checking online tonight (I guess tomorrow AM your time), so you better post it ASAP! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Hibiscus - your beta readings showed that everythin was coming along great! In fact, I think your beta readings were pretty high, so I'm sure the doc will tell you that your little blueberry is growing beautifully! You made me LOL about the rabbit poo, I know exactly where you're coming from! I'm usually clockwork around 11am - 1pm, but this last week as been awful, and I've totally been having tons of fibre and veg. I wasn't sure whether this was a pregnancy symptom or my body is in shock from all the healthy food! :rofl: Promise you guys will be the first ones I tell about my beta! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 omg!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::headspin::awww::hugs::bfp::thumbup::happydance:


YAHOOO!! cant wait to see them get darker.. ;)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt..... Things are looking very promising for you this month. Can't wait to see your tests on Weds!!! Good luck Hun!

I'm fine thanks.... Just a little too excited and anxious about my NT scan on Weds at 3pm! MS has gone, I'm still feeling tired and have a bit of a bump now! Lol

Good luck to all the other ladies ttc on this thread! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

hellooo wow 2016 thats bloody great :) congrats!! I see that line I see the line!! im ok just hanging in there, about to go for a nightshift armed with tampons lol af due today and so far no sign but the twisting of my overies says it wont be long... Im going to log in b4 i go to bed tomorrow 2016 so test early!!! :) xxxx


----------



## 2016

Held my pee for 4 hours (but it looked surprisingly pale!) and tested again with the same brand I used this morning.
It is still very very faint girls.  And this is a 10miu test. Hope it's going to be ok :shrug:
The first pic is the FRER evap from this morning, and the second is this evenings test taken at about 5 minutes.
Oh and some tweakies for the hell of it!
 



Attached Files:







P1070957.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









P1070964.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6









c6_15dpo_pm_invert.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









c6_15dpo_pm_bw.bmp.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Held my pee for 4 hours (but it looked surprisingly pale!) and tested again with the same brand I used this morning.
> It is still very very faint girls. And this is a 10miu test. Hope it's going to be ok :shrug:
> The first pic is the FRER evap from this morning, and the second is this evenings test taken at about 5 minutes.
> Oh and some tweakies for the hell of it!

2016--those are most definitely BFPs!! Woohoo :happydance::bunny::happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, 2016, I just remember this was your month of _not_ TTC, right?! Ha! Always seems to work that way, huh?


----------



## 2016

Yeah....don't know if it was technically a month "off" :rofl:
We BD every day for a week up until ov then twice on ov day! But we did enjoy it more and I did try try try not stress. The biggest help was keeping a gratitude journal. Made me more aware of the good things around me instead of only thinking about TTC.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Yeah....don't know if it was technically a month "off" :rofl:
> We BD every day for a week up until ov then twice on ov day! But we did enjoy it more and I did try try try not stress. The biggest help was keeping a gratitude journal. Made me more aware of the good things around me instead of only thinking about TTC.

Yay! Whatever you did sounds like the way to go!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay!!!!!! New test is defo darker 2016!!! Can't wait to see more! So very pleased for you and you so deserve this after the support you have shown the rest of us girlies! :) *hugs*


----------



## Ladybird28

No mistaking those lovely lines :bfp: whooop whooop!!

I am so pleased for you, like tinkerbell said you've been so supportive to everyone here, this is so deserved.
Your due date should be almost the same as mine :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

2016 what do you mean FRER evap??? lol, there is a pink line in the right place and you have a positive on your others- I would say no evap, BFP!!!!!
Congrats, look forward to tomorrow's- you should see a darker line then. What are your symptoms? you know the drill :)

Gossipgirl- so your late??? thats so exciting, when are you testing???????

As for me back from the hospital but have a ton of computer work to do.
I am having some cramps today, so I hope its not an early AF agghh... i had a small bout of nausea early today for only a few mins after eating- i'm sure its from something else because i am only 8dpo!!!!

thanks for your support Tinks and Devi, we appreciate it!!

hugs,


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Joli...can't wait to hear about your bloods :dance:
> 
> Britt...can you do a chart overlay of both your charts pinned at ov and coverline? Looking sooo good.
> 
> Nicole...your temps look great too - climb baby climb!!! :dust:
> 
> Sweetmama...great news about the inspection :thumbup:
> 
> hi Shey :wave: how's things?
> 
> Hibiscus.....7 weeks! Woooop woooop! :bunny:




nicole3108 said:


> 2016: I definitely see a line as well. I have read about faulty FRERs where the woman was pregnant but only getting faint silvery lines even though their hcg level was quite high. I will try to find the thread. Hopefully its either that or the hcg is just taking longer to get into your pee. Not trying to be a poas pusher but did you only take the FRER maybe another brand would give you a better line? Have you tried SMU yet? Or have you had good luck with FMU in the past? Too many questions! Im so sorry that youre going through this, its awful not to have an answer. :hugs:
> 
> Joli: Looks like Im going to have to stay awake until 10 tonight!! Might make me sleep better anyway, so excited to hear your results!! Sorry your boss is making you upset. It seems very unfair that so often people think you can only do one or the other. I think youll do an amazing job at both. Rant away! Thats a really upsetting thing, must be hard to hear now, when youre just so happy about your bean. :hugs:
> 
> Britt: How are you doing? Its so close for your testing day! Is it sad that Im counting down the days until someone else tests? Have a real problem with pregnancy tests. I have two dollar tests and it is taking everything in me not to just pee on one for fun. Anymore dreams?
> 
> Shey: hello! How are you doing? What cd are you on now?
> 
> Sweetmama: Thats great news about the inspection, youll be in your house before you know it! Congrats again!
> 
> Gossipygirl: Hope the witch stayed away for you! I forget but are you done your shifts now? hope you got a couple of days off to relax.
> 
> Tiger4me: How are you doing? Miss seeing your posts! :flower:
> 
> Hibiscus: havent seen you in a few, hope youre doing well, looking forward to your update:) Happy 7 weeks!!!
> 
> I woke up for a bit around 12 and got up again at 3...still up its 4:30 now, Im so worried my temps are all wrong because I keep using the temp corrector. I got almost 3 hours of consecutive sleep, should I use that temp at all? Or maybe skip todays temp. It was 98.1 at 3, FF corrected it to 98.65 but I worry that isnt what it would have been if I had woken up at the right time. I havent been sleeping very well for the last 5 days, normally I dont wake up more than a few minutes before the alarm, probably just wound up more than usual.

Thanks ladies! I'm really excited!!!



Britt11 said:


> 2016 what do you mean FRER evap??? lol, there is a pink line in the right place and you have a positive on your others- I would say no evap, BFP!!!!!
> Congrats, look forward to tomorrow's- you should see a darker line then. What are your symptoms? you know the drill :)
> 
> Gossipgirl- so your late??? thats so exciting, when are you testing???????
> 
> As for me back from the hospital but have a ton of computer work to do.
> I am having some cramps today, so I hope its not an early AF agghh... i had a small bout of nausea early today for only a few mins after eating- i'm sure its from something else because i am only 8dpo!!!!
> 
> thanks for your support Tinks and Devi, we appreciate it!!
> 
> hugs,

I hope its implantation cramps!

AFM - Not much to say other then bad headache today so I'm going to bed early.


----------



## Joli

2016 - can't believe I was asleep when you posted your last round of pics - I know this is now belated, but I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are CLEARLY BFPs!!!!! I'm waiting very impatiently for you to wake up to do another test so that I can see that lovely line getting darker. Gosh, you really deserve this one hon - we're all rooting for you! x

Britt - I had cramps too! 8dpo is not too early to start feeling symptoms like nausea - by the time I got to 9dpo, I was sure something fishy was up, which was why I tested! It's all sounding so good, I can't wait for you to test on Wed! 

Tink - best of luck for your NT scan on Wed too! you must be so excited... I can't wait until I get there!

As for me, I'm waiting for beta results...I'm expecting a call from the doc in just over an hour or so... fx'd they're nice and high. I'm a bit worried my symptoms haven't gotten any worse, they've been steady - still have the sore bb's, and my 15 mins of morning seasickness, but that's it! Guess I'll know soon enough....!


----------



## Joli

I GOT MY HCG BACK! 23dpo, beta at 8,201, which means that in the last 2 weeks, it has doubled every 1.13 days! woop woop!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I don't think it's high enough to indicate twins, but i think it's slightly higher than usual for 23dpo (5w2d) :)


----------



## Joli

ok...confused, I've used 3 different beta hcg calculators. The first says I'm doubling every 1.13 days, the second says every 2.1 days and the first says every 1.8 days... hmmm, oh well, I guess that averages out to about every 2 days :)


----------



## Britt11

yeah:happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby:
thats a rockin # Joli!! so happy for you and it must have put your mind at ease and now you can enjoy your pregnancy. Either way its doubling quick!!
woo hoo, you'll be barfing before you know it :rofl:

Sweetmama- i see that you are going on 11dpo, what are your thoughts? are you going to test? good luck hon

2016- where is she at?? awfully quiet, i dont know the time difference.....but hopefully we hear an update from you :kiss:

Nicole- I know you are in bed and you will be up at the crack of dawn with updates, when are you going to test????


----------



## Joli

Thanks hon! Am excited to tell DH, but he'll probably turn to me and say "Beta H-WHAT?" :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

lol!!!! men!! I tried to show DH my temperature chart today, nope, not interested, I think he was even yawning.
He sure managed to make fun of me though when i had my smiley icons up and was choosing what to post. To be honest I was so embarassed, I felt like he caught me red handed doing something silly- i really should have been working:rofl:


----------



## 2016

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls!!! :friends: :hugs: :kiss:

I wouldn't have made it without you!

Have attached this morning's pics. They definitely look a bit darker in real life. Still not overly impressed with FRERs effort. Think I will stick to Superdrug in future! :smug:

I have a long list of "symptoms" or weird things I noticed this cycle but its hard to tell whether it was from the progesterone or anything else bearing in mind my HCG is obv still very low. Will have to list those tonight but DH wants the PC now!

ps. Just want to say quick - great numbers Joli!!!!! :thumbup:

Gotta go! x
 



Attached Files:







P1070996.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2









P1070997.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Joli

:dust::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::fool::tease::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::bunny::bunny::drunk::yipee::dance::laugh2::dust:

YEAHHH!!!!!!!! More happy dancing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That line is getting darker by the day!! woohoo!! I haven't had any side effects from the progesterone, so it's highly possible that all of your symptoms were from your BFP rather than the progesterone...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay 2016! Even the FRER is looking darker! Bet by tomorrow it will be even better! 

Joli.... Great hcg results hun! Am very pleased for you :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Morning all,

2016 - those lines are def darker. Frer don't seem to be giving dark lines, look at my 12 dpo one yet the digi worked. The main thing is the lines are there, whooo hoo!!!

Joli- great hcg results hun, so pleased for you

hibiscus - congrats on 7 weeks - sounds like you got a lovely little sticky bean 

Hope everyone is ok. I've got a doctors appt this afternoon so I can get my 12 scan n checks booked - will feel so much more real when I get the appts sorted as not really having any symptoms appart from being totally knackered xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh forgot to say, all the best for your scan tomorrow Tinkerbell! X


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladybird - good luck with your visit to the docs! Will they do any scans or bloods this afternoon, or is it just to sort out your upcomnig appointments?


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks joli, wish they would do bloods n scan but no it's just so the doctor can arrange for that all to be done at 12 weeks. Seems like such a long time off ... I'll be counting the days x


----------



## Joli

I totally sympathize, I am waiting to have a scan just after 6 weeks, and I'm already really impatient for that!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck at the docs Ladybird! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Such great news today! Woohoo!
2016--congrats on the BFPs getting darker! So exciting! You have more tests to check again tomorrow?
Joli--Amazing hCG! Congrats!! I think that's WAY higher than what mine probably was at 5w2d. Are they going to do another or is that it since you're getting an U/S?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> I GOT MY HCG BACK! 23dpo, beta at 8,201, which means that in the last 2 weeks, it has doubled every 1.13 days! woop woop!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't think it's high enough to indicate twins, but i think it's slightly higher than usual for 23dpo (5w2d) :)

BTW, I see betabase.info is back up and running! The median at 23 dpo is 2,410! Actually, the median for _twin_ pregnancies is even less than what you have. It's around 5,000 haha. Maybe it's twins!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus! I was on betabase info today too! - it's finally up and running! Knowing doctors in HK, I wouldn't be surprised if they did more bloods - it's funny, they almost go the other way here, where they over test and over scan! lol. I'm supposed to go for my scan with FS next week, but gyno has asked me to come back in this Thurs to get more progesterone, and to check the cysts in my ovaries. I almost wonder if whilst she's checking my ovaries, she'll inadvertedly do a scan? I wanted DH to be with me when we first hear the heartbeat, but I think we shouldn't hear it until after 6 weeks, so bringing DH with me to FS next week for our official scan!

How's your MS?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus! I was on betabase info today too! - it's finally up and running! Knowing doctors in HK, I wouldn't be surprised if they did more bloods - it's funny, they almost go the other way here, where they over test and over scan! lol. I'm supposed to go for my scan with FS next week, but gyno has asked me to come back in this Thurs to get more progesterone, and to check the cysts in my ovaries. I almost wonder if whilst she's checking my ovaries, she'll inadvertedly do a scan? I wanted DH to be with me when we first hear the heartbeat, but I think we shouldn't hear it until after 6 weeks, so bringing DH with me to FS next week for our official scan!
> 
> How's your MS?

Yay! Can't wait to see your scan results.

As for my MS, it's not good. Bleh. Between the MS and the hCG, now _I'm_ worried it's twins. I really hope not. I would have to quit my job or something, which I wouldn't be happy about (and we'd have to move into a cardboard box under a bridge). I guess I shouldn't worry about that until I have a reason to worry about it, huh?? Getting ahead of myself haha.

I'm still feeling nauseated most of the time. I am constantly dehydrated, too, which must make it worse, but every time I drink a bunch of water, it makes me feel pretty yucky. I finally got some ginger snaps and tried drinking some of the ginger tea, and it seemed to help a bit. Brought the tea with me to work today, too, so I'll give it a try shortly.
The darn drug store was sold out of the sea bands. I guess a lot of people are dealing with MS, since this isn't exactly boating weather!

How are you feeling today? With that high hCG, I wouldn't be surprised if you start feeling it soon. Although...I've heard you usually have a similar experience as your mother did when she was pregnant. Do you know if she had any MS when she was pregnant?


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - have you ever tried making fresh ginger tea? You can get a pot and boil some water, and as it's heating up, put in a couple small slices of fresh ginger, a stick of cinnamon, you can dip a peppermint or green tea back if you like (optional!), and then put a bit of suger for taste. One that's had a chance to boil and you can smell the ginger flavours, it's ready! Don't eat the ginger though unless you like it cause it's really strong! You just need 2 thin slices for eg. 2 cups of tea. The fresh ginger will last for ages in your fridge if you wrap it up. 

I did read that people with twins usually feel symptoms far worse, and your beta was pretty high too, so you just might have twins!! lol. I think I'd be really happy if I had them - scary that there's a lot more complications, but in a way, it would take the pressure off a bit if ttc #2 turns out to be difficult again!... here I am totally getting ahead of myself!

I think my mom started getting sick around 6 weeks, and she was sick all the way until she was 5 weeks! But by her 3rd pregnancy, the sickness was much less. Also, she's 100% chinese, and I'm a complete mix with my dad's Polish/American genes too, so I wonder if that makes any difference...! What was your mom like when she was pregnant with you?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls,
Ladybird- good to hear from you, your scan is going to be perfect, not to worry :) Hope the doctors apt goes well

Tinks- good luck with the scan, post pics if you can! :happydance:

2016- woo hoo, definitely darker lines on the Superdrug- thats awesome. How are you feeling? I am not a big fan of FRER because i have heard the same thing that its not that sensitive for a lot of women. Actually FRER's are cheaper here in Canada than CB, so that says something- i read some girls post that they have a 12.5muig sensitivity but there officially reporting number is actually 25! Look forward to seeing more darker tests and so happy for you hon.

Joli- Rocking #'s as we knew it would be, I ws thinking about it though and yeah they say with twins your symptoms would be doubled right from the start, particularly weight gain, strong ms, and fatigue- so you just might have a super baby or perhaps there are 2 in there and you are one of those lucky ones with hardly any symptoms :thumbup:

How is Nicole this morning? Gossipgirl, sweetmama have you tested?

As for me, well the big 9dpo and really not feeling any symptoms this morning, scared that this month didnt happen....we'll see if i get anything later in the day. I am having lousy sleeps, wake up at 300am last 3 nights but I think for pregnancy its the opposite right? Temp slightly lower today but not by much....agghh the wait. I will be testing tomorrow girls, so either get ready for excitement or I may need a shoulder so to speak to lean on

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

hello I have just surfaced from my pit! yeah 2016 im so pleased for you!!! congrats and there def getting darker! 

No af for me yet, I am officially late but I used the progesterone cream day 25 - 28 so maybe that has delayed af lol I havnt tested since friday or saturday I cant remember but I feel like af will come so im not gonna get my hopes up and not gonna bother testing. I was late last month so as I say not hopefull and iv had cramps xxx

how is everyone else today?

yeh hibiscus on the doubleing .... how would u feel if you were having twins? 

xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh and sorry to hear about your MS Hibiscus, hopefully that settles- the tea Joli suggested sounds lovely.

Hey gossipgirly, sounds promising, oh come on test!! tee hee, I'm a bad influence
cheers,


----------



## Joli

Morning Britt! I think your temp is still looking great! It's very slightly lower, but by such a negligible amount, that is likely to have been caused by your lack of good sleep! I'm so excited about your testing tomorrow - come tears of happiness or frustration, you know we're here for you! :hugs:

GGirl - how late were you last cycle? I say if AF doesn't come today, test tomorrow morning!

I'm off to bed now girls - looking forward to reading all your posts overnight! :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

I was 4 days late last cycle and I expect to be this cycle because of the progesterone cream, na sorry not gonna test lol im gonna wait another week because there is honestly no point! :) xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

but I know I did ovulate late last month due to stress.. this month I can pin point ovulation xx


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - have you ever tried making fresh ginger tea? You can get a pot and boil some water, and as it's heating up, put in a couple small slices of fresh ginger, a stick of cinnamon, you can dip a peppermint or green tea back if you like (optional!), and then put a bit of suger for taste. One that's had a chance to boil and you can smell the ginger flavours, it's ready! Don't eat the ginger though unless you like it cause it's really strong! You just need 2 thin slices for eg. 2 cups of tea. The fresh ginger will last for ages in your fridge if you wrap it up.
> 
> I did read that people with twins usually feel symptoms far worse, and your beta was pretty high too, so you just might have twins!! lol. I think I'd be really happy if I had them - scary that there's a lot more complications, but in a way, it would take the pressure off a bit if ttc #2 turns out to be difficult again!... here I am totally getting ahead of myself!
> 
> I think my mom started getting sick around 6 weeks, and she was sick all the way until she was 5 weeks! But by her 3rd pregnancy, the sickness was much less. Also, she's 100% chinese, and I'm a complete mix with my dad's Polish/American genes too, so I wonder if that makes any difference...! What was your mom like when she was pregnant with you?

I actually haven't ever tried making fresh ginger tea. I should try--I LOVE ginger! The stuff I have is simply ground up ginger, but I'm sure it's lost some of its spiciness just from sitting on the shelf for a while.

That's interesting about your mom. I bet yours will kick in at 6, too. In my mom's case, she tells me she had nausea but doesn't remember vomiting at all. It's funny--she and my dad had my brother 5 years before me (after trying for quite a while) and had been trying forever for another baby. They had finally given up and were about to adopt when my mom got pregnant with me. She's a registered nurse, but is totally out of touch with her body. Maybe she was in denial, thinking she just couldn't get pregnant again. She had missed TWO periods, didn't even consider that she might be pregnant, went to the Dr saying she though she had a thyroid problem (ha!) and found out she was pregnant. She apparently had MS after that, but it's crazy she didn't notice anything before that. She was a floor nurse at the time, so was always on her feet, running around and busy, so she probably was just too wrapped up in things to notice.


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> oh and sorry to hear about your MS Hibiscus, hopefully that settles- the tea Joli suggested sounds lovely.
> 
> Hey gossipgirly, sounds promising, oh come on test!! tee hee, I'm a bad influence
> cheers,

Thanks! I hope it dies down soon. I'll try Joli's recipe. Sounds delicious!
Your chart is looking great, btw! This could be your month. 
It's insane--it seems like this is _everyone's_ time to get pregnant, just about. I can't believe how successful our little thread has been.
Even in "real" life, actually, it seems like I know so many people expecting babies this year. It's probably because most of the people I know are in the typical range of first baby time, approx 30-35 years old.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope you can join us. It would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> hello I have just surfaced from my pit! yeah 2016 im so pleased for you!!! congrats and there def getting darker!
> 
> No af for me yet, I am officially late but I used the progesterone cream day 25 - 28 so maybe that has delayed af lol I havnt tested since friday or saturday I cant remember but I feel like af will come so im not gonna get my hopes up and not gonna bother testing. I was late last month so as I say not hopefull and iv had cramps xxx
> 
> how is everyone else today?
> 
> yeh hibiscus on the doubleing .... how would u feel if you were having twins?
> 
> xxx

Ooh..maybe this _is_ your BFP month. Come on, lucky thread! I didn't see your chart, so I'll go back and check it after I post this.

Re: twins, I would seriously freak out. It's one of those cases of "be careful what you wish for"...eek. I'm nervous enough about one baby. It's seeming a bit realer to me now and, while I'm excited, I'm also scared about it. It's obviously so life-changing. The thought of twins would be pretty overwhelming (I would just need time to get used to it, I'm sure). Fraternal twins are actually somewhat common in my family, so it wouldn't be that surprising. I'll let you guys know as soon as I get back from my U/S--3 more days! Woot! :bunny: (I love that icon haha)


----------



## GossipGirly

I wouldnt bother looking at my chart, I had a lazy month and only did a couple fo temps around ovulation to pinpoint it and then a few days after so it doesnt show anything.

ooo family links, gd luck :) and yes that icon is brill!! x


----------



## nicole3108

Morning everyone! I kept waking up and not being able to go back to sleep again, although last night I blame the cats. DH said my boobs feel bigger!! :happydance: I didn't even bother asking him this month because he always tells me they're the same. 

2016: YAY!! Darker and more pink!!! Congratulations!!! Can't wait for the list of symptoms! :happydance:

Joli: Congrats on the high hcg numbers! :yipee:I couldn't stay awake that late :blush: I ended up checking when I was up at 3 but didn't post, thought I could go back to sleep, took me an hour though. They do seem pretty high, will be so exciting to see if there are two in there :) I really hope your gyno takes a peek at your uterus while checking out the cysts!! 

Britt: I'm unreasonably excited for you to test, it's so soon!! I'm testing at 9 dpo, Thursday...I can't decide which brand to use, I'm a bit iffy on FRER, last cycle I ended up getting digi because the line was almost invisible after I got lines on the dollar tests but also a bit nervous about clearblue although I got my BFP with DS on one. I was wondering about the not sleeping well, I wish it was a symptom! If you get your bfp tomorrow I'm going to consider it one for me! :thumbup: I think I'm probably just excited to test. Lots of luck and :dust: tomorrow!

gossipgirly: 16 dpo!! That's exciting! I once again admire your self control, I need to devlop some in the near future. I hate wasting money although there's something about pregnancy tests that seem worth it at least until I pee on it. Hope AF continues to stay away for you!! Keeping my fx'd for your bfp! :dust:

hibiscus: Great that you made it past 7 weeks! Your ultrasound is so soon! yay! You cleared up my confusion of whether rabbit type poop is considered constipation, I was wondering that on the weekend! :)

tinkerbell: Glad everything is going well for you, love that you have a little bump...so cute! Are you going to do bump pics?


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> oh and sorry to hear about your MS Hibiscus, hopefully that settles- the tea Joli suggested sounds lovely.
> 
> Hey gossipgirly, sounds promising, oh come on test!! tee hee, I'm a bad influence
> cheers,
> 
> Thanks! I hope it dies down soon. I'll try Joli's recipe. Sounds delicious!
> Your chart is looking great, btw! This could be your month.
> It's insane--it seems like this is _everyone's_ time to get pregnant, just about. I can't believe how successful our little thread has been.
> Even in "real" life, actually, it seems like I know so many people expecting babies this year. It's probably because most of the people I know are in the typical range of first baby time, approx 30-35 years old.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope you can join us. It would be great! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your such a sweetie, seriously. :flower:
Thanks for the positive words.
Now do the fraternal twins run on your mom's side? thats where its hereditary. My mother is a fraternal twin (boy/girl) and it says it usually skips a generation if the gene is passed on- lol, watch out for me i guess. Mind you, my sister had only a little girl.

cant wait for the scan! If its twins you will love them both dearly and will cope totally well.
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Britt: I'm unreasonably excited for you to test, it's so soon!! I'm testing at 9 dpo, Thursday...I can't decide which brand to use, I'm a bit iffy on FRER, last cycle I ended up getting digi because the line was almost invisible after I got lines on the dollar tests but also a bit nervous about clearblue although I got my BFP with DS on one. I was wondering about the not sleeping well, I wish it was a symptom! If you get your bfp tomorrow I'm going to consider it one for me! :thumbup: I think I'm probably just excited to test. Lots of luck and :dust: tomorrow!

Hey, was just about to sign off and saw your post. I know, I dont know which one to buy, CB or FRER or maybe the shopper's brand....I dont see strong lines from FRER's really....
well, off to the drugstore today to shop for my tests!!
I hope i have a chance, the one thing i worry about is I really dont have sore boobs at all!!!! they may be slightly bigger but they tend to be before AF...so dont know. Did you get your BFP before without sore boobs?
fx'd for you, so excited that your one day behind me, your temps are nice and high as well
:hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

Britt11 said:


> Britt: I'm unreasonably excited for you to test, it's so soon!! I'm testing at 9 dpo, Thursday...I can't decide which brand to use, I'm a bit iffy on FRER, last cycle I ended up getting digi because the line was almost invisible after I got lines on the dollar tests but also a bit nervous about clearblue although I got my BFP with DS on one. I was wondering about the not sleeping well, I wish it was a symptom! If you get your bfp tomorrow I'm going to consider it one for me! :thumbup: I think I'm probably just excited to test. Lots of luck and :dust: tomorrow!
> 
> Hey, was just about to sign off and saw your post. I know, I dont know which one to buy, CB or FRER or maybe the shopper's brand....I dont see strong lines from FRER's really....
> well, off to the drugstore today to shop for my tests!!
> I hope i have a chance, the one thing i worry about is I really dont have sore boobs at all!!!! they may be slightly bigger but they tend to be before AF...so dont know. Did you get your BFP before without sore boobs?
> fx'd for you, so excited that your one day behind me, your temps are nice and high as well
> :hugs:

hey britt don't worry bout not having sore bbs. I didn't have sore bbs at all and tbh they still aren't that sore. It may be a good sign! 
Can't wait for you and nicole to start testing!

My doctors appt was over with quite quickly. The system has changed since I had my youngest. I've got to go and see the midwife at the antenatal clinic on 18th march and apparently she will refer me for my bloods and scan etc. Presume she'll make me do another preg test to make sure. Just want to get a date for my scan so I can hopefully see little beany xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hello everybody!

I know I've been MIA for a few days, just been busy being sick. I have some sort of hellish sinus thing going on. So, I come on over here and wonder if I should "cheat" and read the last posts, or if I should start at the first unread post. Hard decision. But I chose the long route to 2016's BFPs!!!! YAY!!!!!:happydance: Congrats 2016!!! :happydance: You don't know how happy this makes me!!

Britt, I can't wait to see your test in the morning! 

Well ladies, tomorrow is the surgery day and I'm getting a little nervous. But I know I HAVE to do it. I've been worried that my sickness will mean that they will not do the surgery. Especially after last night, as my sinus headache was so severe it caused me to throw up (sorry tmi). It felt like labor in the brain. LOL. But I feel MUCH better today. Surgery is scheduled at 11:00 am PST. Please pray for me! 

It's been great reading all your updates. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> Good morning girls,
> Ladybird- good to hear from you, your scan is going to be perfect, not to worry :) Hope the doctors apt goes well
> 
> Tinks- good luck with the scan, post pics if you can! :happydance:
> 
> 2016- woo hoo, definitely darker lines on the Superdrug- thats awesome. How are you feeling? I am not a big fan of FRER because i have heard the same thing that its not that sensitive for a lot of women. Actually FRER's are cheaper here in Canada than CB, so that says something- i read some girls post that they have a 12.5muig sensitivity but there officially reporting number is actually 25! Look forward to seeing more darker tests and so happy for you hon.
> 
> Joli- Rocking #'s as we knew it would be, I ws thinking about it though and yeah they say with twins your symptoms would be doubled right from the start, particularly weight gain, strong ms, and fatigue- so you just might have a super baby or perhaps there are 2 in there and you are one of those lucky ones with hardly any symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> How is Nicole this morning? Gossipgirl, sweetmama have you tested?
> 
> As for me, well the big 9dpo and really not feeling any symptoms this morning, scared that this month didnt happen....we'll see if i get anything later in the day. I am having lousy sleeps, wake up at 300am last 3 nights but I think for pregnancy its the opposite right? Temp slightly lower today but not by much....agghh the wait. I will be testing tomorrow girls, so either get ready for excitement or I may need a shoulder so to speak to lean on
> 
> :hugs:



I tested twice at 7dpo and 8 dpo and both BFN so I'm not going to test again this cycle lol... I'll just wait until I get my AF and start all over, I don't have any symptoms anyways. I have an appointment with my OBGYN on the 18th :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

TaeBoMama.... Sorry to hear you've been poorly and I really hope your op goes well tomorrow. Good luck hun *hugs*

Nicole..... Will see how scan goes tomorrow and of all ok will post scan pics and bump pics! Lol But you'll all have to bear in kind this is my 3rd baby so am showing more than I did first time round at almost 13 weeks! Lol

Ladybird, Britt and Nicole..... Good luck for testing!

Good luck to everyone else too! :)


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: I only had sore boobs with DS and not until after I got my bfp. I know what you mean though, I keep hoping they will get sore because that seems to be a common early symptom. Do you have a dollarama near you? I don't find them the best for early testing although I think they seem more sensitve now. Just find them good so you don't spend as much if you're testing everyday. Have you heard anything about shoppers brand? 

ladybird: That' great that you have things set up to see the midwife! I can't believe they make you wait that long! Have you used a midwife before? 

taebomama: Your sinus pain sounds terrible! Sorry you're not feeling well. :hugs: I hope your surgery can happen as planned! I can imagine you'd be quite nervous but I'm sure everything will go great. Update us as soon as you're feeling better! 

tinkerbell: I didn't realize your scan was tomorrow! There's a lot of scans coming up, hard to remember. yay! can't wait to see pics! I think it's great you have a bump so early, It took forever with ds to look pregnant. Did you start showing earlier with your 
2nd as well? Hope you have a great scan tomorrow! :)

sweetmama: Was it you who bought the dollar tests? Really think it was but I get confused with who says what sometimes! You did test really early, I've never had a + dollar test until maybe 12 dpo or so. They do seem more sensitive then when I used them a couple of years ago though. Good luck!! :)

This probably isn't related to symptoms at all but I keep looking to relate everything back to that. Has anyone ever heard of having sciatic pain as a pregnancy symptom? Only wondering because I've only ever had it when I was pregnant with DS,but that was way later around 5 months. Had it the last two days and I was just hoping. :blush:


----------



## nicole3108

sweetmama: :dohh: I thought you were 8 dpo now for some reason, sorry, didn't look at your ticker until after!


----------



## Britt11

hey Nic,
i had no idea that dollar stores sold HPT tests, lol- who knew??? i will definitely keep that in mind. Much more reasonable. Shoppers or life brand is a generic brand, just a bit cheaper but probably as good.
I think siatica is a symptom actually, even this early b/c the beanie could be implanting and pinching on a nerve.
Well i think i might be out, my temp (albeit during the day) just plummeted to 36.51. I have no preg symptoms today at all but have a sore back, headach -AF type symptoms. Its wierd I'm not due for another 4 days but I took B50 this cycle, so maybe it shortend my LP? We'll see what tomorrow morning's temp brings- if I dont get AF i will still test for sure.
darn it guys, really thought this was it!
hugs,


----------



## nicole3108

Britt, were you extra cold or anything? Maybe an implantation dip? I'm not sure about the temps going below coverline during waking hours. I would think they could fluctuate though. I've seen so many people on here say it felt like AF was coming and get a BFP!! Your temps so far have been great as well, good luck in the morning!


----------



## nicole3108

I was looking up sciatic nerve pain in early pregnancy and this page came up, it's the same idea as tww.com I think. There's women answering the question did you feel like you were going to get your period when you got pregnant? and then early pregnancy symptoms beneath it. Britt, I thought you might want to read the responses to the AF question. 

https://www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> I was looking up sciatic nerve pain in early pregnancy and this page came up, it's the same idea as tww.com I think. There's women answering the question did you feel like you were going to get your period when you got pregnant? and then early pregnancy symptoms beneath it. Britt, I thought you might want to read the responses to the AF question.
> 
> https://www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp

Hey babe,
I am insanely cold today and still and my temp is still low and normally I'm hot. Guess what.....just went to the bathroom, tiniest pink on the TP....I think it might be over. Unless the 5dpo wierdness was not infact implantation and tonight is something? I think I'm grasping at straws though and the witch is just around the corner to be in full force....I seriously hope not though.
hon, why dont you test tomorrow too?? lol, i need a poas buddy. If af is on full swing obviously i wont- I tell you if it is an early period, no more Bvits for me!! Havent had an early period at all since coming off the pill.

I seriously think I have read about ladies having siatica even in the 2ww on BNB and turn out positive, of course how to track down those threads :wacko:
I think your suppose to be very fertile after a m/c Nic, so I have everything crossed for you. 

Where is all the other lovely ladies?

2016, dont tell me you have left us now that you have your bfp, :winkwink: better not!! :)

Joli- you should be up and at work by now, how are you hon? look forward to hearing an update.
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Morning Ladies!

I've enjoyed reading all your threads overnight, you've been very chatty - I like it! :)

*Britt* - it's Wed for me here right now... you know what that means?? Testing day!!!! woop woop!! :happydance: I know you still need to go to sleep, but I'm still excited nonetheless! Do _not take your day time temp into consideration! If I even move around a bit before I take my temp, it falls dramatically, so it shouldn't count towards anything! I'm confident that your temp is still going to be nice and high tomorrow. Remember that a lot of pregnancy cymptoms are similar to AF symptoms, and since AF has not been early in any of your cycles, it wouldn't make sense for it to come this early. I don't think vitamin B would have that effect - that's to help cope with stress levels. And as Ladybird said, it's totally possible to have no symptoms before your BFP. Just make sure you get a good night's sleep tonight! That's awesome that your mom is a twin - since it does skip a generation, and your sister doesn't have twins, I wonder if the legacy will continue with you!

*Hibiscus* - I hope you like the tea! If you love ginger, then the fresh stuff is sooo much nicer than the teabags! I enjoyed hearing the story about your mom - there's no way any of us would let 2 AF cycles pass us by before testing! lol. How exciting that your scan is in 3 days!!! I can't wait to hear all about it!

*Nicole* - you don't seem to be sleeping very well hon... do you usually find it difficult to stay asleep? That's great that DH thinks your boobs are bigger - I think that was the first thing I noticed, but told myself I was just imagining things! lol Good luck with testing on 9dpo!!! 

*Tink* - It's scan day!! (well, at least it is here in HK!) - make sure you post pics ok? 

*Ladybird* - it's great that you're going to get to have bloods and a scan done on the 18th, I guess that will make you nearly 6 weeks by then. 

*Taebomama* - it's so brave that you're facing this head on - I wish you every luck in your operation, and I will definitley say a prayer for you. Just keep imaging being able to ttc again soon after!

*2016* - how are you feeling? I bet you'll all occupied with bathing in your lovely BFP! I'm looking forward to seeing that darker line tomorrow!

*Sweetmama and GG* - I hope that AF stays away for the both of you...you never know....!_


----------



## Joli

Britt - I just saw your post - I know this is hard, but I wouldn't worry about the tiny pink on the TP - it's not unusual at all for ladies who have a BFP - and the tiny amount you describe can't even be called proper spotting. Try not to dwell on it, and take it easy tonight, and keep thinking positively! Did you get yourself any tests today? Have you decided which brand you're going to use?


----------



## Britt11

yeah, i got a reminder that someone posted, YOU!!! Woo hoo, we missed ya today, yes as you can tell we have been very busy- I think Nic and I are excited with testing.
Thanks for the advice on the pink spot- it was tiny and just on the tp but not thinking that is good and I am SOOOOO cold, cant warm up- where as yesterday i was flippin hot. I will test but dont expect anything.....sorry not being negative but it may be early or it may be AF. I bought a double pack FRER AND a CB digital...lol

how are you? any new symptoms???

hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! - you and Nic have been chatty, it's great! You should both be excited about testing! I'm really really hopeful for you - do not worry about being cold hon!! I have the world's most bizzare temperature, and I'll be freezing cold, then will have hot flushes! I honestly don't feel generally hotter since I got my bfp, the increase in morning temp is so small, I really don't know if we can really notice it. Make sure you dress warm tonight, and keep your heater on! Last night I slept with a hot water bottle bear in my bed...soooo toasty :cold:

No new symptoms for me! If I hadn't had my hcg tested, I'd be worried! But I guess things are still ticking along nicely, so I'm just going to enjoy not being sick! haha


----------



## Shey

hello ladies


----------



## Joli

Hi Shey, how are you doing? we haven't heard from you in a while! I see on your chart that you had ewcm already! when do you think you will O?


----------



## 2016

My luck! Pink spotting this morning so I have to go to A&E to get checked for ectopic asap. :cry:
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Joli

aww, hon, I'm not sure if you're going to get this on time, but I really hope everything turns out to be ok...let us know how you get on... in the meantime, I'm thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... I hope the pink spotting is nothing serious hun. Try not to stress too much and please let us know how you get on. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you...... Stick lil beanie, stick (in the right place) x *hugs*


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 im sure you will be ok lots of woman expeirience this but I know u must be anxious after what u went through hope it puts your mind at rest

Hi rest of ladies just a quicky before work, no af for me but i took the cream for 3 days so maybe she will be here end of today/tomorrow? if not then i might get excited xx


----------



## Joli

GG - I would sooooooooo be testing if I were you!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

its only cos im at work so early and get up so late that I dont... i have a day off tomorrow so if no af i will probs cave..seriously tho im expecting af xx


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 said:


> My luck! Pink spotting this morning so I have to go to A&E to get checked for ectopic asap. :cry:
> Will keep you posted.

oh no hun, i'm in a rush this morning but saw this and just had to post something.
I am keeping everything crossed for you that it's nothing serious and everything is ok with beany. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladybird! - on the front page, you're at 4w5d, but your ticker says 5 weeks!? If you are at 5 weeks, then happy 5 weeks!! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Hey thanks joli, yep I'm 5 weeks today whoo hoo! X


----------



## Joli

yeah!! Happy 5 weeks!! So you're only 4 days behind me!! You must be due Nov 10th? How exciting! :)


----------



## 2016

Happy 5 weeks Ladybird, don't know how I got it wrong on the first page.

Just got back from the docs. Their urine test was negative (even though it was only 20 minutes held worth of pee which was silly I think). I saw a faint line on theirs but they said thats still negative. They have given me a blood test and will call with the results in 3-4 hours. If the bloods come back positive (which they had better or I am sueing every pregnancy test company I used :rofl:) they will do more on Friday. If they are rising they will apparently then want to do bloods every 2-3 days until they can see a sac and a yolk at about 6 weeks. Oh boy... :nope:

Incidentally I have attached this mornings test to show it's a bit darker. The first test is yesterdays and the second is todays. Please tell me I am not insane...:cry:

I am going back to bed now :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







P1070971.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5









P1080008.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope the spotting is just normal spotting and everything turns out for you. Let us know the results when you can. I'll be praying for you and your little bean :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Fingers x 2016 that blood test comes back positive. Today's test is certainly darker than yesterdays which is a good sign. Has the spotting stopped now? Thinking of you x


----------



## nicole3108

Was the test there the whole time? :dohh: It's definately darker, don't even have to open the box to see it well. I think that's a good sign, with my ectopics I never had that much of a difference after a day, the darkening was very gradual. I hope so much that your bean is in the right place. Have a good sleep!!


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016, the test today is clearly darker than yesterdays - I think medically in hospitals they only count above 25miu as being a positive, so don't put too much reliance on them insisting it's negative at this stage! Wow, blood test every 2-3 days, that's intensive! But at least they're totally taking this seriously, and it sounds like they're going to do everything they can to save your little bean!! Have you stopped spotting? I'm praying that your test results come back positive in the next couple of hours! I hope you've had a little bit of a rest too xxx


----------



## 2016

Yeah spotting has stopped but I have dull cramps.

Sorry nicole, I added the tests after :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 5 weeks Ladybird! :)


----------



## 2016

Hcg 34, progesterone 51...but the bleeding is bright red and getting heavier :cry:
Next beta Friday.


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! Still not sleeping well but I can't stand the open circles for everyday of my tww so I will just change them later. My temp was 98.6 at 1 but then only 98.2 at 4:30...the 1:00 temp made me think I was going to get a really high temp this morning. 

2016: I'm so sorry about the bleeding, how much is there? is it still just spotting, I really hope everything is ok. Your temp was still up this morning and the line was darker so those are both good signs. Bleeding doesn't always mean bad news but I know it's really scary for you. :hugs: I hope you're doing okay. 

britt: Yay! you gave me an excuse to test today :) I used smu but I think I'm going to use it everyday anyway since I have such crappy luck with fmu, bfn which I expected, it's so early and I used a dollar test. I don't think the spotting means AF is coming, such a small amount could even just be from your cervix. Hope she stays away!Fx'd for your test!!

Joli: I normally have no trouble sleeping, this is driving me nuts, I stayed up later and still got up at 1 and then again at 4:30 for the day. Maybe I'm just turning into an early bird. I didn't remember that your boobs were bigger!! hopefully a good sign for me too! It's great that you haven't had ms yet, hopefully it will stay away. I forget the number but a good % of women don't get it, can't find what to expect since we moved. 

ladybird: happy 5 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: forgot to ask how the cramping is now


----------



## 2016

Just a dull ache and the bleeding is still bright but only when I wipe. Cervix is still closed (tmi). Gut instinct says it's all over :(


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 that test this morning is significantly darker so that's a positive sign. I can totally understand why you are so apprehensive and really hope that's this little bean sticks on tight. At least the Nhs is taking it seriously with the 2-3 day bloods and keeping a close eye on you. we're thinking of you xx

ps thanks for the happy 5 weeks thoughts everyone. I've had quite a few aches n pains today so hope that eases off.
P.p.s you're spot on Joli, my due date is 10th of nov! x


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Hcg 34, progesterone 51...but the bleeding is bright red and getting heavier :cry:
> Next beta Friday.

Aww, I'm sorry :( That's so frustrating. I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is just a blip in the road and that everything will be alright.


----------



## Joli

2016 - I really do feel for you, it must be so scary right now...you clearly have a BFP, the bloods prove it - I heard that progesterone is supposed to help with bleeding, so I hope it will, and that you have a little fighter bean. 

Nicole, you're right, it's totally early for you testing, when will you do another test? I wonder if you're not sleeping well cause you're anxious? 

Hibiscus, how are you feeling today?

Britt - I'm anxiously waiting for you to wake up and share the results of your test!!! x


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies,
wow a fleury of activity while I was sleeping.

First off 2016- the #'s are good on the HCG and progesterone levels in the blood work, so sorry about the bleeding, hope it sticks hon. Hopefully the bleeding subsides, but we are all here for you hon :hugs: Aggh, we all want this for you, please keep us posted on the bleeding and cramping. :hugs:

Gossipgirly- sounds great about no AF... woo hoo, yeah testing soon! fx'd for you

Ladybird- happy 5 weeks! wow, it goes by quickly :baby:

Hibiscus- how are you doing hon? 

Tabeomama- we are thinking of you and hope the surgery went very well. Make sure you rest rest rest and pamper yourself hon. After your fully pampered and rested than TTC away!!! woo hooo :happydance:

Nicole- hey hon, your so cute, I hope you get some much needed sleep soon. I had a period of about 3 days where I woke up at 3:00am every day and had a hard time going back to sleep, I'm still waking up but a bit later and than falling back to sleep more quickly- but I'm sick!! DH got me sick agghh.
Good for you in testing today, yeah a test buddy. Yes your right its WAY to early but glad you did a dollar test so just for fun, hope you get your BFP in a few days or sooner!! How are you feeling? bigger boobs you said, woo hoo any other symptoms?

Where is Joli at??? :)

As for me, well Joli was right temp was quite high today, highest it has been, but girls I am sick now as well- so that could have something to do with it. At least that pink streak yesterday was not AF just yet!! I have no cramps but a wicked back ache and I tend to get that before AF.
So I'm sure your wondering about testing today....lol, I think Joli has her timer set for me...well....... I had a pee this morning at 0430 so holding my pee just a little longer and then going to do a FRER.

The suspense lingers and you have to wait!!.....lol I doubt we are going to see anything but post in about 30-45 mins probably.

:kiss:


----------



## Joli

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Britt, you are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO keeping me in suspense!!! It's 11:15pm here, and there's just NO WAY I'm going to sleep until I hear your results!! Your temps are awesome! I'm so sorry you're feeling sick, you poor thing - make sure you load up on Vitamin C, and take a break from work today if you need to! I'm so starring intently into my computer, willing you to have a BFP! xxx


----------



## Britt11

okay in that case, lol, heading to the bathroom now...lol, a play by play:rofl:
be back soon


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus, how are you feeling today?

I had a brief reprieve yesterday afternoon/evening (which felt great, but made me worried!), but never fear, it is back in full force this AM. I feel like complete garbage--yay! haha

What about you? Still nothing? After I had my BFP and missed AF, I had almost a complete break from symptoms until 5w3d or 5w4d, and then major onslaught at 6w0d.


----------



## hibiscus07

Yeah Britt, we need to know now!!! Hurry it up! :wacko:


----------



## nicole3108

Britt!! I have been complusively checking the thread today, DS is sleeping and I can't get anything done because clicking refresh is taking too much of my time!! :blush: I've gotta leave in a few to take my grandmother shopping...not nearly as much fun as seeing your test! Good luck, will check when I get back. Sorry you're sick as well.

Joli: I am anxious since I ov'd trying really hard not to be, been keeping busy...I don't know. Hoping tonight I will sleep better so I can stop complaining about it! Did you have a good day? How are you doing with being focused at work?


----------



## Britt11

okay sorry girls, I was giving it a couple extra mins just in case!! Sorry BFN on the FRER this morning :( Nothing to even post. 
So I guess at 10dpo I'm probably out then hey? Most of you guys got your BFP by then, I know Joli did.

anyway, was fun, sorry for the suspense-but thats part of the fun!! ha ha

I will test again tomorrow if AF hasnt shown.
thanks for your support ladies
you are the best!


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole, I've still been pretty rubbish at work...getting better cause my workload is increasing a bit, but I just love the distraction of BnB - thank goodness you guys are asleep during my day, otherwise I'd never get any work done! lol Whenever I can't sleep, I listen to audiobooks on my ipod, it's like cheat-reading, but it really helps me to doze off. Maybe you could get a massage or have some pampering over the weekend to help you relax and sleep better. You must be pretty exhausted, you poor thing!


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> okay sorry girls, I was giving it a couple extra mins just in case!! Sorry BFN on the FRER this morning :( Nothing to even post.
> So I guess at 10dpo I'm probably out then hey? Most of you guys got your BFP by then, I know Joli did.
> 
> anyway, was fun, sorry for the suspense-but thats part of the fun!! ha ha
> 
> I will test again tomorrow if AF hasnt shown.
> thanks for your support ladies
> you are the best!

I didn't get even a vv faint line on FRER until 11 DPO. I got a faint line on a CVS store brand test in the evening of 10 DPO, but that wasn't that clear.


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> okay sorry girls, I was giving it a couple extra mins just in case!! Sorry BFN on the FRER this morning :( Nothing to even post.
> So I guess at 10dpo I'm probably out then hey? Most of you guys got your BFP by then, I know Joli did.
> 
> anyway, was fun, sorry for the suspense-but thats part of the fun!! ha ha
> 
> I will test again tomorrow if AF hasnt shown.
> thanks for your support ladies
> you are the best!

Hey Britt, so sorry you got a bfn, sure you looked really carefully? I totally don't think you're out at all - although I got mine on 10dpo, I'm pretty sure Ladybird didn't get hers until later, and got a bfn earlier as well! You're totally not out at all!! Looking forward to seeing tomorrow's test! Your temps are looking totally awesome! :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

I saw you were testing soon so I waited! Sorry about the negative, it is really early, 10% of pregnancy charts on FF get a + at 10 dpo...shouldn't have told DH that stat though, makes him think I'm a terrible waster of money. Good luck tomorrow! I think backache is common in early pregnancy. We get to be testing buddies for awhile :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Britt and Nicole, I think it's awesome that you guys are testing together! I really really want you two to get your BFPs!!!! You're both testing super early, so I'm looking forward to seeing your tests tomorrow!! Nicole, I've heard that backache is a symptom as well.


----------



## Britt11

thanks guys,
yeah Nic, I was just looking what you said. Woo hoo, maybe there is still a chance. Perhaps things just implanted yesterday, either way its been an exciting cycle- that sounds nerdy. But i seem to Ovulate on CD15 now so technically my period is due in 4 days not 3 like my ticker. I still have hope and will be positive, too see to be negative, lol!!

Here is the info on FF

Results: 
Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test: 13.6 DPO 
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result: 10.3 DPO 
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO: 10% 
Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result: 17% 
Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test: 0.5 days before the expected period. 
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts: 40.7%


----------



## Joli

Hon, I'd say you still have a really high chance of getting your BFP! If you implanted yesterday, then your bfp might not show even a faint faint line until 12dpo - but for my obsession, I hope you still test tomorrow! :)


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hon, I'd say you still have a really high chance of getting your BFP! If you implanted yesterday, then your bfp might not show even a faint faint line until 12dpo - but for my obsession, I hope you still test tomorrow! :)

Oh I will be testing tomorrow ladies!!! :haha:
I am fine until there are tests in the house and then i got poas loopy :wacko:
Tomorrow morning, same time, same place...be there
:)
Nicole you have to test too!!


----------



## Joli

Yeah!! :happydance: looking forward to seeing your tests tomorrow Britt and Nicole - it's a date! I'm off to bed now - have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

oh 2016 im so sorry il have my fingers and toes crossed for you.. britt and nicole good luck for tomorrows testing !!

im proberbly gonna cave tomorrow cos i have a day off and will be bored haha tbh i dont think i will get that far feel like af will be here any minute! xxx


----------



## Ladybird28

Britt, nicole and gossipG can't wait to see the results of your tests!

Britt- I wouldnt worry bout getting a bfn at 10dpo, although I got my bfp at 10dpo a couple of friends of mine only got theirs between 15 - 20dpo so plenty of time yet hun x


----------



## Sweetmama26

nicole3108 said:


> Britt: I only had sore boobs with DS and not until after I got my bfp. I know what you mean though, I keep hoping they will get sore because that seems to be a common early symptom. Do you have a dollarama near you? I don't find them the best for early testing although I think they seem more sensitve now. Just find them good so you don't spend as much if you're testing everyday. Have you heard anything about shoppers brand?
> 
> ladybird: That' great that you have things set up to see the midwife! I can't believe they make you wait that long! Have you used a midwife before?
> 
> taebomama: Your sinus pain sounds terrible! Sorry you're not feeling well. :hugs: I hope your surgery can happen as planned! I can imagine you'd be quite nervous but I'm sure everything will go great. Update us as soon as you're feeling better!
> 
> tinkerbell: I didn't realize your scan was tomorrow! There's a lot of scans coming up, hard to remember. yay! can't wait to see pics! I think it's great you have a bump so early, It took forever with ds to look pregnant. Did you start showing earlier with your
> 2nd as well? Hope you have a great scan tomorrow! :)
> 
> sweetmama: Was it you who bought the dollar tests? Really think it was but I get confused with who says what sometimes! You did test really early, I've never had a + dollar test until maybe 12 dpo or so. They do seem more sensitive then when I used them a couple of years ago though. Good luck!! :)
> 
> This probably isn't related to symptoms at all but I keep looking to relate everything back to that. Has anyone ever heard of having sciatic pain as a pregnancy symptom? Only wondering because I've only ever had it when I was pregnant with DS,but that was way later around 5 months. Had it the last two days and I was just hoping. :blush:

Yep that was me that bought the dollar store tests, I tested again today and it was BFN so no more testing for me, I'm feeling crampy and hormonal anyways I think AF is on her way!



Joli said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all your threads overnight, you've been very chatty - I like it! :)
> 
> *Britt* - it's Wed for me here right now... you know what that means?? Testing day!!!! woop woop!! :happydance: I know you still need to go to sleep, but I'm still excited nonetheless! Do _not take your day time temp into consideration! If I even move around a bit before I take my temp, it falls dramatically, so it shouldn't count towards anything! I'm confident that your temp is still going to be nice and high tomorrow. Remember that a lot of pregnancy cymptoms are similar to AF symptoms, and since AF has not been early in any of your cycles, it wouldn't make sense for it to come this early. I don't think vitamin B would have that effect - that's to help cope with stress levels. And as Ladybird said, it's totally possible to have no symptoms before your BFP. Just make sure you get a good night's sleep tonight! That's awesome that your mom is a twin - since it does skip a generation, and your sister doesn't have twins, I wonder if the legacy will continue with you!
> 
> *Hibiscus* - I hope you like the tea! If you love ginger, then the fresh stuff is sooo much nicer than the teabags! I enjoyed hearing the story about your mom - there's no way any of us would let 2 AF cycles pass us by before testing! lol. How exciting that your scan is in 3 days!!! I can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> *Nicole* - you don't seem to be sleeping very well hon... do you usually find it difficult to stay asleep? That's great that DH thinks your boobs are bigger - I think that was the first thing I noticed, but told myself I was just imagining things! lol Good luck with testing on 9dpo!!!
> 
> *Tink* - It's scan day!! (well, at least it is here in HK!) - make sure you post pics ok?
> 
> *Ladybird* - it's great that you're going to get to have bloods and a scan done on the 18th, I guess that will make you nearly 6 weeks by then.
> 
> *Taebomama* - it's so brave that you're facing this head on - I wish you every luck in your operation, and I will definitley say a prayer for you. Just keep imaging being able to ttc again soon after!
> 
> *2016* - how are you feeling? I bet you'll all occupied with bathing in your lovely BFP! I'm looking forward to seeing that darker line tomorrow!
> 
> *Sweetmama and GG* - I hope that AF stays away for the both of you...you never know....!_

_

Thanks but I think she's coming, and I'm ok with that it just means a fresh new start next month and more BDing lol



Ladybird28 said:
↑

Britt, nicole and gossipG can't wait to see the results of your tests!

Britt- I wouldnt worry bout getting a bfn at 10dpo, although I got my bfp at 10dpo a couple of friends of mine only got theirs between 15 - 20dpo so plenty of time yet hun xClick to expand...

I agree Britt hopefully you get a bfp soon!_


----------



## GossipGirly

I think I'm pretty much out cramps are getting more intense oh well onwards and upwards I suppose oh is away nxt month so might try and lose some weight nxt month good luck girls xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies..... I have posted scan info and piccies on the graduate thread - please feel free to have a look at beanie! :)

I am officially 13 weeks today by scan so due 15 September - please could you amend 2016? Thanks x :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tink the piccies loook AWESOME!


----------



## Britt11

darn it girls just had a tiny bit more pink/brown on tp this aft. Its not looking good for me. Darn it, I thought this mid-cycle spotting was over with!! I have never had it this late before, its truly only the tinest colour change b/c I'm looking for it but frustrating. I have a very sore back (which i get before AF) but no cramps so far, so who knows when the witch will show her face.
arrghhhhhh
Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Britt11

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hi ladies..... I have posted scan info and piccies on the graduate thread - please feel free to have a look at beanie! :)
> 
> I am officially 13 weeks today by scan so due 15 September - please could you amend 2016? Thanks x :)

Just looked!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:
gorgeous little bub I might say. Congrats, so incredibly cute. Already a little human, it seems like just yesterday you got your bfp :)
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Morning!

Tink, what a lovely scan!! And how fantastic they bumped you up to 13 weeks, yeah! I'm so so happy for you, thanks so much for sharing with us! :)

Britt - it sounds like the spotting is very very mild, I know I sound like a broken record, but my friend here who is now just over 6 months, had spotting (a lot of it!) up until 12 weeks - the docs put her on progesterone which stopped it, and whenever they tried to take her off, it started again, and now the baby is healthy and everything's going so well. Since none of your other mid-cycle spotting has been this late, it's probably a sign that something is different this cycle. I'm really keeping my fx'd for you hon xxx

Ladybird - how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? 

Sweetmama, sorry about your bfn, your PMA is great!

GG and Nicole - I'm really looking forward to hearing about your tests tomorrow!

2016, how are you feeling? Is the spotting still happening? We're here for you xxx


----------



## Joli

PS - forgot to mention, I'm seeing my gyno at 5pm today cause I've just finished my progesterone, and I guess she wants me to have a check up and also see how my giant cysts are doing...maybe I'll get a scan whilst she's probing inside!!! Will let you know!


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon, please update us on how the apt goes? yeah no more progesterone and possibly a sneak at little bub or bubs???? :) hee hee


----------



## Joli

Thanks hon! Have a nice sleep tonight - looking forward to your test in the morn, and I'll have an update too when you get up! x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Morning!
> 
> Tink, what a lovely scan!! And how fantastic they bumped you up to 13 weeks, yeah! I'm so so happy for you, thanks so much for sharing with us! :)
> 
> Britt - it sounds like the spotting is very very mild, I know I sound like a broken record, but my friend here who is now just over 6 months, had spotting (a lot of it!) up until 12 weeks - the docs put her on progesterone which stopped it, and whenever they tried to take her off, it started again, and now the baby is healthy and everything's going so well. Since none of your other mid-cycle spotting has been this late, it's probably a sign that something is different this cycle. I'm really keeping my fx'd for you hon xxx
> 
> Ladybird - how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Sweetmama, sorry about your bfn, your PMA is great!
> 
> GG and Nicole - I'm really looking forward to hearing about your tests tomorrow!
> 
> 2016, how are you feeling? Is the spotting still happening? We're here for you xxx

Thanks, the way I see it is, a christmas baby wouldn't be so soo bad. And I have until february next year to have a tiger baby lol. I'm hoping for a January first baby for all the benefits my city gives lol. JK. I just hope for a girl and by the chinese gender predictor if I concieve in april I have a high chance for a girl this time.


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone! Exciting news...got my ovaries checked and still have giant cysts (not so interesting)...BUT I did get a sneaky peak at my little bean, and it's got a heartbeat already!!! They also measured and have moved me up a little to 6 weeks 1 day - 2016, would you do me the honour of updating the front page? I have a pic, it just looks like a blob, can't see a thing, but I'm posting it anyways on the graduate thread x


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry girls I didnt have the guts to test lol just gonna wait and let nature take its course give the witch a few more days to show her face xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:
 

> Hi Everyone! Exciting news...got my ovaries checked and still have giant cysts (not so interesting)...BUT I did get a sneaky peak at my little bean, and it's got a heartbeat already!!! They also measured and have moved me up a little to 6 weeks 1 day - 2016, would you do me the honour of updating the front page? I have a pic, it just looks like a blob, can't see a thing, but I'm posting it anyways on the graduate thread x

Ooh yay!! That's really exciting. I wonder if your bean is growing ahead of schedule. You know exactly when you ovulated, right?

I'll go take a look at the little blob on the other thread haha


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - the bean is definitely growing about 3 days ahead of schedule - I know exactly when I O'd cause it was triggered by a trigger shot and I had IUI. So awesome seeing the heart! I bet you're really excited about your scan!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Joli! I'll take a gander over at the other thread and see your bean!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! Wrote a post earlier but clicked something again and couldn't get it back. bfn for me today, a little annoyed with myself for using a frer already but really excited to test tomorrow. I'm not buying another frer until 13 dpo, if I can last that long just using the dollar ones. Another open circle on my chart today, got up at 4 but DH got up with me and we had a nice morning before he went to work. Tomorrow is his b-day and I really wanted to get a + and and tell him then. 

2016: posted in your journal a little while ago, so just giving some more :hugs: 

joli: So happy that you got to see your little one :) and amazing you already got to see the heartbeat!! You've got a cute little blob! Looking forward to seeing more pics of him/her. 

britt: Where's my testing buddy today? 

gossipgirly: Good news that AF is still not here! I have a terrible memory...when will you be later than last month?

tink: Love the bump pic!! Such a cute bump already!! The scan pic was so cute, you can really see the baby well!


----------



## Joli

Hi Nicole - sorry you got a bfn, but remember, it's still early days yet! Even though the circles are still open on your chart, your temps are looking good! :)


----------



## Britt11

I usually read a fleury of activity by now!!! where is everyone at???!!

Well at least we have Joli's exciting news- hon that would explain the high hcg if your little baby is growing ahead of schedule, honestly i feel teary right now I am so happy for you. So there is not 2 then???!!! :) It is cute how its growing so fast because your right, you know exactly when you ovulated, obviously this baby wants to be here :hugs:
Too bad about the giant cysts, aggh, there is nothing they can do about that either right? they couldnt for my friend, i just hope they dont burst on you hon (it wont cause problems or anything but just painful). I'm going to go to the graduate thread after this post :happydance:

Gossipgirly- no worries hon, test when your ready. I do think its a good sign how late you are...but yeah wait and see. Good luck!

Sweetmama- what great pma, I like your baby planning ideas. DH and I really want a little boy. There are no boys really on my immediate side and DH wants a mini-me of him. I'm not kidding he looks just like his dad and he wants a son that looks exactly like him....lol, men. :haha:

Where is 2016?? Hon are you okay? worried about you, please update us

Nicole??!! hello??? where is my testing buddy?! :)

Taebo- please let us know how your surgery went once you have recovered.

As for myself...dammm da da dummm.....and the result is......:bfn:
lol...yes I am a little loopy this morning, I think my cold has gotten me dilerious.
I did a FRER could have sworn i saw something at first but nope.
Girls I'm not trying to sound like I'm grasping on straws but I still think i have a chance. Its early and if that tiny pink spot at 9dpo was an implantation than i need to give it another day or 2 before it would show up. My nipples are slightly sore today and my back feels like its going to break. Now I always get a sore back for AF but this started like 2 or 3 days ago, I dont remember it being this early. So there is still hope, if I get a BFN tomorrow, than i will be a little less optomistic. Anyway, check out my temps- ridiculous, its probably b/c I'm sick hey? 

look forward to hearing from everyone
:kiss:


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hi Nicole - sorry you got a bfn, but remember, it's still early days yet! Even though the circles are still open on your chart, your temps are looking good! :)

Haa, we were writing at the same time and asking the same thing, where is my testing buddy??
still early days hon and your earlier than me!!!!!
fx'd for tomorrow's test for both of us...thats too cute, DH's bday is on Monday- so coming up too
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi Britt!! I've been waiting up for you :) Your temps are AWESOME! Sorry you for a bfn, but I think you're totally right, you're looking very good this cycle! Especially nipples getting a teeny bit sore today? Sounds promising!! Same time, same place tomorrow? :flower:


----------



## Joli

PS - apologies for my appalling grammar in the last post! It's getting late here :shy:


----------



## 2016

I'm here. Have been posting the odd update in my journal :cry: Just going through hell losing my bean so don't want to be a downer on y'all. :hugs:
I will be back and fighting again soon. :shrug:


----------



## nicole3108

britt: I don't think you are grasping at straws at all, still early and your temps and symptoms are really promising! Chart looks really good!

I'm being a symptom spotter today :blush: but I've been having what feels like ov pain on and off since yesterday, a bit sharper but very similar. I've never had this before during the tww, hope it's not my head playing tricks again!


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hi Britt!! I've been waiting up for you :) Your temps are AWESOME! Sorry you for a bfn, but I think you're totally right, you're looking very good this cycle! Especially nipples getting a teeny bit sore today? Sounds promising!! Same time, same place tomorrow? :flower:

Haa you bet, we do this show every day this week folks!! :haha:

2016- thanks for the update hon, so sorry for everything you are going through. Hopefully the doc can shed some light as to why you are having the m/c's. Hope for a very sticky one next time!!

Nicole- hmmmmm....O pain?? interesting...I dont have that, lol!!!!! Actually I never get O pain though. What other symptoms hon?


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Don't ever worry about being a downer! We want to hear the good and the bad, and we'll always be here to listen. You're going through a very sad time and we all understand that. I normally wouldn't speak for everyone but I think we all think the same way about this. Keep us updated on how you're doing. :hugs: Can't seem to stop sending hugs to you today :)


----------



## nicole3108

I don't always get O pain, didn't get it last cycle. Not sure if that's a symptom, I know it isn't ov pain, just thought it was weird. My boobs are still bigger, which makes me happy. I think they are more sensitive but definately not sore although they might get sore if I keep squeezing them. Not a lot of symptoms just clinging on to the few I think I might have!


----------



## GossipGirly

oh 2016 so sorry :( sending loads of hugs your way!

girls what dpo are you know? good luck for tomorrows test..

I had a 34 day cycle last month but think I ov'd late as I didnt track it this month ff put me at cd 16 and moniter peaked then also so pretty long lp this time round (perhaps the cream) Af is def gonna be here I just wish she would hurry up you know wen u can just tell cos my cramps are pretty bad on and off and everyone who is pregnant say they have mild af like cramps and mine are excruitatiating pain cramps lol as normal.

it will be my turn soon I hope, good thing is being late means were in with a chance next month woop, oh will be bk from london now :D xx


----------



## 2016

Nicole - Thanks for the hugs :hugs: they are helping no end!

You and Britt are keeping me very entertained! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Haa Gossipgirly I am 11dpo and Nicole is only 9dpo!!!! still tons of time Nic.

Okay I'll add my wierd symptoms becasue its fun especially if I'm not, just shows you that things just become more evident and you make them into something- bleeding nose this morning and heightend sense of smell in the last couple of days!! lol.


----------



## Britt11

oh and extra :hugs: to 2016


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hugs 2016 I'm sorry for your loss

Britt - Yeah that's my baby making plan, were also going to try the shettles method lol


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo bleeding nose good :thumbs: lol


----------



## Britt11

GossipGirly said:


> ooo bleeding nose good :thumbs: lol

haaa it cracks me up that we are happy to wake up with a bleeding nose and back ache :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

haha I know ! I was thinking that as I wrote it xx


----------



## nicole3108

gossipgirly: I still am not convinced you're out, I found early pregnancy cramps quite similar to my AF cramps but I was thinking it would make sense that yours would also feel like the ones you usually get? How long do you normally have cramps before AF arrives? I hope if it's just the progesterone cream making af late she hurries up so you can get bding though!

britt: so excited to hear all the symptoms, bleeding nose is good!! I can't wait to see if our symptoms are from pregnancy or wishing for pregnancy! I forgot earlier, I'm really bloated, thought it was from eating so much on the weekend but I've been eating well again since Monday and no change really. Are you excerising again? I would like to start again because I feel sluggish, I have taken a long break from it (due to laziness for the most part :blush: but I also don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> I'm here. Have been posting the odd update in my journal :cry: Just going through hell losing my bean so don't want to be a downer on y'all. :hugs:
> I will be back and fighting again soon. :shrug:

2016--I'm sooo sorry to hear about this. :hugs:
I've been there and I know how much of a bummer it is. I promise it will work out soon, though...


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> I don't always get O pain, didn't get it last cycle. Not sure if that's a symptom, I know it isn't ov pain, just thought it was weird. My boobs are still bigger, which makes me happy. I think they are more sensitive but definately not sore although they might get sore if I keep squeezing them. Not a lot of symptoms just clinging on to the few I think I might have!

Ooh sore boobs! That was the biggest one for me with the first two pregnancies. That's always a great sign. Yay! :happydance:

I am at the point now where I wish they weren't sore. They hurt sooo much. And I noticed today that I have all these huge blue gross veins all over them.


----------



## hibiscus07

I guess I should have said "sensitive" boobs, rather than sore haha. That's still a great sign!!


----------



## GossipGirly

nicole im not sure how long I get cramps for I would swear that I would get them the night before up until last month when im sure I got them a bit earlier... my nipples are so sore and boobs feel full and are making me uncomfortable, make me want to cry... i might give in and test tomorrow, if i chicken out i will satuday for sure..thanks for letting me know about your af/pregnancy cramps that reassuring iv took some paracetamol earlier for the cramps so I cant feel them :D out of sight out of mind lol xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovelies, so I read a thread today on how a lady tested with a frer in the morning and looked like a negative and then tested in the afternoon and got a clear bfp.

So i though hmmm...I'll try that, I just did a FRER just now but I'm afraid I flooded it (I was going to get that test good lol), there is a reason why they say 5 seconds only on the package. I think I peeds on it for 10 seconds. So the control line has overlapping pink residue on it, than there is white space in between and then a faint pink line. However I'm sure its because I flooded it aggh...anyone do that before? Any thoughts and dont worry you will NOT offend me if you think its a defective test b/c of how I used it. (of course I will be doing a test tomorrow morning as well)
hugs,


----------



## Britt11

GossipGirly said:


> nicole im not sure how long I get cramps for I would swear that I would get them the night before up until last month when im sure I got them a bit earlier... my nipples are so sore and boobs feel full and are making me uncomfortable, make me want to cry... i might give in and test tomorrow, if i chicken out i will satuday for sure..thanks for letting me know about your af/pregnancy cramps that reassuring iv took some paracetamol earlier for the cramps so I cant feel them :D out of sight out of mind lol xxx

sounding good, cant wait for your test!! dont flood it like mine though!!!! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

you know what girls nevermind I had a look at that other thread and her line is a bit more over to the left anyway, mine is too close to the control line. Oh well was fun for a bit haaa.
off to meet customers now
cheers,


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Hello lovelies, so I read a thread today on how a lady tested with a frer in the morning and looked like a negative and then tested in the afternoon and got a clear bfp.
> 
> So i though hmmm...I'll try that, I just did a FRER just now but I'm afraid I flooded it (I was going to get that test good lol), there is a reason why they say 5 seconds only on the package. I think I peeds on it for 10 seconds. So the control line has overlapping pink residue on it, than there is white space in between and then a faint pink line. However I'm sure its because I flooded it aggh...anyone do that before? Any thoughts and dont worry you will NOT offend me if you think its a defective test b/c of how I used it. (of course I will be doing a test tomorrow morning as well)
> hugs,
> View attachment 68247

I see a line!! :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016: My heart aches for you! I'm so sorry you're having to experience this loss. And like Nicole said, feel free to share your feelings here. I see the ladies here as FRIENDS, and friends aren't just for the good times. We're here through the good and the bad. :hug:

As you all can see; I lived through the surgery! :thumbup:

I'm waiting to see those BFPs in the morning. So keep on peeing on those sticks, ladies!

Take care!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Glad you made it through surgery TaeBoMama.

AFM - Its to bed early tonight as we have to be up really early in the AM for surgery for DS


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> Hello lovelies, so I read a thread today on how a lady tested with a frer in the morning and looked like a negative and then tested in the afternoon and got a clear bfp.
> 
> So i though hmmm...I'll try that, I just did a FRER just now but I'm afraid I flooded it (I was going to get that test good lol), there is a reason why they say 5 seconds only on the package. I think I peeds on it for 10 seconds. So the control line has overlapping pink residue on it, than there is white space in between and then a faint pink line. However I'm sure its because I flooded it aggh...anyone do that before? Any thoughts and dont worry you will NOT offend me if you think its a defective test b/c of how I used it. (of course I will be doing a test tomorrow morning as well)
> hugs,
> View attachment 68247

WHAT WHAT WWWWHHHHAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT!!!!! This is SOOOOO awesome!!! They should set up a BnB alarm when someone on our thread gets a BFP, so tha I can wake up and check it out!! Hon, theres totally a line there!! I have flooded the stick so may times (both with and without BFP), and when I had nothing, no line ever showed, but when I had my BFP, I got the double lines!! I screamed out "YES!" when I saw your test, and my secretary ran in and asked if everything was ok!! :dohh: I am soooo excited!!! Will you do another test before you go to sleep, or wait until the morning? Can I do a little happy dance for you? 

:dust::yipee::yipee::friends::headspin::coolio::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::football::football::rain::bunny:


----------



## Joli

For a bigger view of Britt's pics, see attached (Britt, hope you don't mind!)... I don't see the line on the invert, only on the coloured version... I'm keeping my fx'd that it becomes clearer tomorrow!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10









invert.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Britt11

Hey babe, good to have you back!!! thanks for looking and letting me know your thoughts. Hon, I LOVE your enthusiasm and there is a pink line there in real life but i have compared it to a ton of real life BFP FRER photos and mine is not in the right spot its closer to the control line, so I think its an error/evap aggghh.

Good to know you will be majorly cheering me on when I do get my bfp though!! I guess there is still a chance, I am going to test tomorrow morning as I didnt have time to get another one for the morning but I guess we will know if its an evap or not for sure then. The other thing I noticed, last month my temps dropped at 12dpo, so my temperature will be key tomorrow as well.

thanks again
how are you feeling Ms 6 weeks 1 day???!!!! :)
hugs,


----------



## Britt11

sorry make that 6 weeks 2 days!!!!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I'm backing you all the way baby! :coolio: hmmm... hope I didn't get too enthusiastic too quickly, but you can tell I'm excited about the prospect right?? :) Can't wait to see tomorrow's test and temps! If you don't have a test left for the morning, does that mean you'll be testing later? 

I'm feeling good - had mild mild queeziness all day yesterday, but nothing that affected me or stopped me from eating or being normal, I just sort of noticed it being there with me. BBs are still sore too! How are your nips doing? lol Man...I'm so not going to be able to concentrate all day now!! :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

Isnt that hilarious how we ask eachother how are your nips doing? :rofl:
the nips are sensitive, not sore but the sides of my boobs are a little sore?? :thumbup:

Ahh not to worry I do love your enthusiasm, I cant wait to get a clear BFP hopefully this cycle but if not next for sure!! Thanks for your support, love the icon.

Haa, the nausea is hitting just like clockwork...honey I hope the ms isnt too bad for you hon, seriously- I hope you have an easy pregnancy 

Well DH is even more sick now aggghh, mine hasnt seemed to have gotten worse, fx'd.

My only other symptom that i actually cant ignore is my lower back is killing me, but I get this before AF and it seems every month has gotten worse- this would be the worst month yet, so not sure if this is a bad sign or not? :shrug:

I feel bad, like I shouldnt make you wait and get another test...lol but I am pretty settled in after my customer meeting.
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - that's great that you've got some sensitive nips going - that's how mine started. Totally funny talking about nips and cm and AF :) I don't think I should get ms very bad, it seems to be so subtle right now, and isn't really bothering me, so fx'd it stays like this! Sorry DH is still sick, poor guy! Is he taking a break from work for a couple of days to rest up? It's ok... I'll be good and patient for the next test :hugs: (but still secretly totally can't wait!) hehee


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sweetmama26 said:


> Glad you made it through surgery TaeBoMama.
> 
> AFM - Its to bed early tonight as we have to be up really early in the AM for surgery for DS

Your son needs surgery? Praying for a great turnout--like mine. :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebomama, sorry, in the excitement of the poas episodes, I missed your post - how did the surgery go??? I hope everything went nice and smoothly, and that you're on the road to recovery! Did the doc tell you whether you had to wait before ttc again?


----------



## GossipGirly

hello ladies..


Taebo - glad the surgery went well :)
Britt - are you testing today?
Nicole - were are you? have u tested again yet??
2016 - hope you ok hun, praying for your little bean to stick
Joli - I also hope you have a nice pregnancy :)
sweetmama -how are you? have u tested again
Hib - I may as well add u in aswel how r u feeling?

have I missed anyone lol?? if so hope u are well its too early on my day off im still sleepy.

As for me, I flushed away fmu :blush: im just too chicken to test and i think today will be the day af arrives as I had a lot of thin stretchy whitish discharge that I usually get day b4 af (sorry if tmi) but nothing as yet..i also randomly took my temp (after gettin up and going to the loo) at 7 and it was quite low..something like 97.43 so today could be the day girls.. of course im praying it stays away..I will def test tomorrow I think if it does lol xxx


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Ladies... can I join you guys? Will confess that I have been lurking on this thread for the past few months (since Little Aurora's BFP) but have been too "shy" to post. But since you gals all seem so nice and encouraging all the time (and since this has become my "must read thread" every morning, really felt like I want to "chip" in. 
This is ttc no 1 for me and I really really do want a tiger baby! Despite all the time that I have spent reading up, have not done any charting, etc, so don't really have much to share about my experience thus far.


----------



## 2016

chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Ladies... can I join you guys? Will confess that I have been lurking on this thread for the past few months (since Little Aurora's BFP) but have been too "shy" to post. But since you gals all seem so nice and encouraging all the time (and since this has become my "must read thread" every morning, really felt like I want to "chip" in.
> This is ttc no 1 for me and I really really do want a tiger baby! Despite all the time that I have spent reading up, have not done any charting, etc, so don't really have much to share about my experience thus far.

Wow you have been lurking a while! :rofl: Welcome to the mad house! :hugs: :flower: I will add you to the front page when I get home from the docs.
What calendar day are you on? Are you pre or post ov?


----------



## Joli

Welsome Chiarezza! I can't believe it's taken you so long to join our mad group, but I'm glad you finally did! As you will see, we're a pretty friendly bunch :hugs: So perhaps you know a bit about the personalities on the thread...maybe you could tell us a bit about you? - whatever you feel like sharing! How long have you been ttc? whereabouts in the world do you call home?


----------



## chiarezza06

Hee... thanks for the welcome! It was like watching a tv serial, just that I was "reading" it instead. Feels so good to be able to "talk" about ttc-ing. Hope the doctor's visit went ok... *hugs* ... have not gotten the hang of the emoticons yet. 

Am on CD 18/26 or 28 or 30, about 5dpo I guess... assuming that the cramps I felt were ov pains. 

What time is it where you are posting from?


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli - I am about 3.5 hours by plane away from you... Singapore is my hometown, so now we can both be "awake and posting" whilst the rest are asleep. Also, I happen to know that we are the same age - I turned the big 30 in December - that should also be around the time that I started seriously TTC.


----------



## Joli

Awesome! yeah! someone's finally awake in my time zone!! It's 5:30pm here, and you're quite right, I am a big 30 as well! :) Don't worry about the emoticons, you'll get the hang of them eventually - if you click on 'go advanced' at the bottom of your message screen, you'll get a load of them that you can use. I've loved being with this group so much, I'm still hanging around, even though I should be on the graduate thread... the girls don't seem to mind, and they're the best! :hugs: Are you working or studying?


----------



## GossipGirly

welcome chiarezza :) xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thats alot of lurking chiarezza06 lol!! congrats of posting tho!


----------



## 2016

See lots of us are awake. I am still waiting for my appointment and have just realised I forgot to pay for parking :dohh: my car is too far away to go back
to now!
Happy 15 weeks LittleAurora! Any flutters from your little biker yet?


----------



## GossipGirly

aw no hope there is no traffic wardens around! gd luck with your appointment 2016 thinking of you xxx


----------



## chiarezza06

:hugs: all for the big welcome

Joli - Am working (or rather pretending to work at this current moment), and my job requires me to spend alot of time away from home, in fact, I was just in HKG last week. 

GossipGirly - past few days, I have been amazed at your inabilty to not test!


----------



## Joli

sounds awesome, I love travelling!


----------



## chiarezza06

It is exciting at first, but it is darn difficult when TTC!


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe thanks but its not cos of willpower im just too scared if i test and its bfn i wont have that glimmer of hope anymore... were in your cycle are you xx


----------



## chiarezza06

chiarezza06 said:


> Am on CD 18/26 or 28 or 30, about 5dpo I guess... assuming that the cramps I felt were ov pains.

On the bright side, the sooner you test, the sonner (I hope) you can celebrate!


----------



## GossipGirly

ah right sorry i missed that, yeh i will test tomorrow if nothing i promise lol xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Welcome chiarezza, you have been lurking for quite a while haven't you! X


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 - best of luck with the appointment :hugs:

britt/nicole - looking forward to seeing the next round of tests, can't wait!

Taebo- so glad to hear to surgery went well and wish you a speedy recovery.

Gossipgirly - hope the :witch: stays away for you hun

sweetmama - all the best for ds' surgery 

Apologies if I've missed anyone, feeling a bit rotten today. A woman at work made a curry yesterday for lunch and Ive got bad stomach cramps today :-( plus very slight nausea but don't know whether that's from beanie or the curry!! X


----------



## nicole3108

morning everyone! I've had a serious POAS problem this morning, for shame. :blush: Did a dollar test with fmu and I really thought I saw a very faint line, smu negative and then I went and got a frer which I thought I saw a line on at first but I was wrong. I promised dh no more frers until 13 dpo but I'll just skip buying one then, thought it would be worth it if I got a + on his bday. Temp is down a bit but I had a different sort of interupted sleep last night so I'm not going to worry about it until I see tomorrow's.

2016: Thinking of you :hugs: How are you doing? It is awful that you have to keep waiting.

britt: Did you test yet? hope you got your bfp, still using frers?

chiarezza: Welcome :flower: Glad you decided to join us. what day are you going to start testing?

gossipgirly: Yay! still no af, looking better all the time for your bfp! You're quite late now, it's true the later in the cycle the scarier it is to test. I'm still telling myself it's too early. Looking forward to seeing you test whenever you decide to do it.

joli: Yay! you have someone in your time zone, I always forget and wonder where you are and then I realize you're sleeping. So glad you are still posting on this thread, would miss you too much if you stopped! Hope you had a great day!

ladybird: hope you feel better! are you having much ms in general? you might have said but I just can't remember.

taebomama: You're back!! :happydance: glad the surgery went well, how are you feeling now?


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning all!

The U/S went really well! Heartrate was 149 BPM, baby is 0.99 cm, which they said dates to 7w1d, but can be +/- a few days, so it sounds like everything is on track.
I'll post the pics to the other thread in a bit. Yay!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls quick note, first off a very big welcome to Chiaezza!! welcome hon, we are thrilled to have you as one of the Aphrodites!! I think I need to think of a nickname for you as i will probably always spell it wrong, is Chia okay? YEah Joli has someone in her time zone!! How long have you been TTC so far? sorry if i missed that part.

2016- all the best with your apt hon, thinking of you.

Joli- hello little mama, hope your well!! :)

Nicole-hmmm....a seem to be hint of a line on both tests are you sure there actually wasnt a line???!! excited for you

GG- test!!!!! :) good luck with tomorrow

as for me had an awful sleep so temps arent probably totally accurate, they are down a bit but I am happy with them when you look at the overall pattern. Never wake up early and test for the heck of it, scared the crap out of me at 0400am thought my temp was 36.90!!

Okay i am killing time before peeing on a stick!! lol, i woke up several times in the night and now I am trying to let some pee build up and DH is in the shower, soon though!!
Scared though, I can relate to GG, if this is negative at 12dpo I think i'm out and then of course the FRER test from before will be a defect for sure. Nic did you see that test? not sure if you commented already, I went back a couple of pages.

Oh and welcome back Tabeo!! woo hoo glad the surgery went well

Ladybrid- hope you feel better, i guess no more curry :winkwink:

okay this post ended up being longer than i thought
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

hey Nicole - send us some pics! you know that we love to squint! Thanks for keeping me welcomed on the thread! :) 

Hibiscus - That's great that your scan went so well, I'm so happy for you!!! Make sure you post us some pics as well!


----------



## hibiscus07

In case you don't get over to the other thread, here's the pics:
 



Attached Files:







US 7w4d.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Joli

Morning Britt!! Tell DH to hurry up in the shower! :rofl: I'm really hoping you get your BFP today hon!! Can't wait!! xxx


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus! Those are awesome scans!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus! Those are awesome scans!!!

Phew--it's such a relief!!


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: I did see it, I saw the line but it does look to be too close together which I think is probably faulty but I do think that it might be faulty in the way that the test line was printed too close to the control line. I forgot to post about it! I can't see what I thought was a line on the frer anymore so I think I really was seeing things. The line I saw on the dollar test is still there but it is so faint it's barely visable and I've had that before when I wasn't pregnant. I'm going to take one more dollar test with afternoon wee, I'm feeling extra crazy today so just going to keep peeing on things :) how much longer until you test??

hibiscus: Awww congrats again! great hb too!! Going now to see your pic! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

I know, it's wonderful seeing the heartbeat isn't it? :)


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I kept tweaking and tweaking and there's just nothing there! I didn't get a pic of the dollar one before it dried, the lighting was too crappy when I tested.


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus....yay! That is wonderful :yipee:

Got my second betas back. They have gone from 34 @ 17dpo to 53 @ 19dpo. Not doubling and crazy low to begin with. I am not holding out foolish hopes but am going to go back on my progesterone just because I don't want the guilt of depriving my bean if there is something there to save.

Why oh why is my life not simple! :dohh:


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> Britt: I did see it, I saw the line but it does look to be too close together which I think is probably faulty but I do think that it might be faulty in the way that the test line was printed too close to the control line. I forgot to post about it! I can't see what I thought was a line on the frer anymore so I think I really was seeing things. The line I saw on the dollar test is still there but it is so faint it's barely visable and I've had that before when I wasn't pregnant. I'm going to take one more dollar test with afternoon wee, I'm feeling extra crazy today so just going to keep peeing on things :) how much longer until you test??
> 
> hibiscus: Awww congrats again! great hb too!! Going now to see your pic! :yipee:

Thanks!!
BTW, your chart is looking great! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Hibiscus....yay! That is wonderful :yipee:
> 
> Got my second betas back. They have gone from 34 @ 17dpo to 53 @ 19dpo. Not doubling and crazy low to begin with. I am not holding out foolish hopes but am going to go back on my progesterone just because I don't want the guilt of depriving my bean if there is something there to save.
> 
> Why oh why is my life not simple! :dohh:

Thanks, 2016!

I'm sorry this situation is so stressful. :( It could be good that the hCG is increasing, even if it's slow. Are you concerned it could be ectopic? Any symptoms of that? It's just the not knowing what's going on, too! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, I'm back!! Hibiscus, love the scan, cute little bub haaa! thx for sharing
Okay I wont keep you in suspense any longer, yesterday's test was a dub as I have a bfn this morning :dohh: Agghh, so frustrating as I was hoping yesterday's was it but in the back of my mind i knew it didnt look right so I didnt get too excited and thankfully never told DH.

I know its not looking good for me with a BFN at 12dpo and a slight temp drop today but believe it or not (and usually I'm pessimistic about my cycle) i still think i have a chance. No spotting, and some other promising signs- also AF is actually due Sun. My sister didnt get her bfp until the day after AF and it was not even a good line.
Anyway, I understand now the odds are against me in getting a BFP but i still think there is hope adn I'm not out yet!! :happydance:

love ya girls, thanks for your support


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - sorry you got a bfn today - I was really hoping for you! But you are absolutely right, you're still in the running and your temps are looking great! How are you feeling? I'll beat AF up for you if she dares come around this weekend!!


----------



## 2016

hibiscus07 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Hibiscus....yay! That is wonderful :yipee:
> 
> Got my second betas back. They have gone from 34 @ 17dpo to 53 @ 19dpo. Not doubling and crazy low to begin with. I am not holding out foolish hopes but am going to go back on my progesterone just because I don't want the guilt of depriving my bean if there is something there to save.
> 
> Why oh why is my life not simple! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks, 2016!
> 
> I'm sorry this situation is so stressful. :( It could be good that the hCG is increasing, even if it's slow. Are you concerned it could be ectopic? Any symptoms of that? It's just the not knowing what's going on, too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankfully no symptoms of ectopic at all. I don't think it is that, funny because I thought it would be my number 1 fear :shrug:
Feel a bit feverish and very very tired. After some horrible cramping yesterday and heavy-ish bleeding, I have not had a drop all day. Maybe that means its over then - but why the hcg rise :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hey Britt - sorry you got a bfn today - I was really hoping for you! But you are absolutely right, you're still in the running and your temps are looking great! How are you feeling? I'll beat AF up for you if she dares come around this weekend!!

haaa thanks, she needs a good a*s kicking if she comes anywhere near here.
I'm feeling good, (.)(.)'s seem quite different and a bit sore which I havent gotten before AF before, however every cycle seems to be going different.
Yes, temps do look good still, my concern is my excruciating back pain, I'm thinking that could be AF related, it started a week ago. Perhaps endo coming back again from when i was younger?

hard to say
thx hon


----------



## Joli

ooohh, sore (.)(.)s, sounds great!! Not sure about the back pain... could you have slept awkwardly or strained it by lifting something? I think lower back pain is a symptom as well, but yours sounds pretty bad? How are your and DH's cold?


----------



## TaeBoMama

chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Ladies... can I join you guys? Will confess that I have been lurking on this thread for the past few months (since Little Aurora's BFP) but have been too "shy" to post. But since you gals all seem so nice and encouraging all the time (and since this has become my "must read thread" every morning, really felt like I want to "chip" in.
> This is ttc no 1 for me and I really really do want a tiger baby! Despite all the time that I have spent reading up, have not done any charting, etc, so don't really have much to share about my experience thus far.

Welcome, chiarezza06! We're glade you jumped in! :wave:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls just had a quick catch up 

hib congrats on the scan, lovely pics..
and thanks everyone for the words of encoragement, im defo testing tomorrow if no af i cant contain myself any longer.. although i dont think i will need to as il prob have a visit from my friend soon i keep feeling like she is here and going to toilet to check lol 

love your postive attitude britt 

good luck girls xx


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Hibiscus....yay! That is wonderful :yipee:
> 
> Got my second betas back. They have gone from 34 @ 17dpo to 53 @ 19dpo. Not doubling and crazy low to begin with. I am not holding out foolish hopes but am going to go back on my progesterone just because I don't want the guilt of depriving my bean if there is something there to save.
> 
> Why oh why is my life not simple! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks, 2016!
> 
> I'm sorry this situation is so stressful. :( It could be good that the hCG is increasing, even if it's slow. Are you concerned it could be ectopic? Any symptoms of that? It's just the not knowing what's going on, too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully no symptoms of ectopic at all. I don't think it is that, funny because I thought it would be my number 1 fear :shrug:
> Feel a bit feverish and very very tired. After some horrible cramping yesterday and heavy-ish bleeding, I have not had a drop all day. Maybe that means its over then - but why the hcg rise :dohh:Click to expand...

hon, did you do another test today? is it darker? maybe this pregnancy just got off to a rocky start but will be okay?

Thx GG, good luck to you as well

Nic- I know I have to get more tests too, must go to different drug store so they dont think there is that crazy non-pregnant lady who think she's preg every month lol!

Thx Joli, back pain is really really bad, I do get it before AF and i noticed last month i got it a week before as well. This month is by far the worst I read on line (yes the gospel lol) that really bad back pain around AF can be related to Endo. I had endo when i was quite young but it seemed to have gone away with a D&C and BCP. The funny thing is i dont have heavy periods at all and that was my biggest symptom back then along with excruciating cramps. I have no cramps today

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

hmmm... doesn't like like endo with only the back pain symptom...but if it doesn't go away in a few days, maybe it's worth checking it out just in case? I'm gonna crash in bed now, I hope you guys all enjoy your day/evening - so glad it's the weekend!! I have my 'official' scan with FS on Mon, so DH will be able to see the heartbeat as well! :)


----------



## 2016

I didn't test today because I have run out of Superdrug tests so it wouldn't be a like for like comparison. I thought I might do a FRER later and then another in the morning to see if it got darker overnight :shrug: Wasting tests really but I am about to send 4 faulty ones back for a freebie!


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - It doesnt look like it is over to me.. Cheer up hun!! take your self out of the dumps.. Dont stress to much, stress affects the baby.. There is HOPE

Britt - :dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

2016 said:


> See lots of us are awake. I am still waiting for my appointment and have just realised I forgot to pay for parking :dohh: my car is too far away to go back
> to now!
> Happy 15 weeks LittleAurora! Any flutters from your little biker yet?

yup she is dancing to metallica as we speak! lol


my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

awww such a cute neat bump! xxx


----------



## Britt11

LittleAurora said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> See lots of us are awake. I am still waiting for my appointment and have just realised I forgot to pay for parking :dohh: my car is too far away to go back
> to now!
> Happy 15 weeks LittleAurora! Any flutters from your little biker yet?
> 
> yup she is dancing to metallica as we speak! lol
> 
> 
> my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpgClick to expand...

ahhh I love it littleaurora!!! thanks for sharing, you look gorgeous. I want a bump like that too!! :thumbup: It seems like just yesterday you announced your BFP, nature is so cool. So happy for you hon, thanks for sharing
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

britt your temps r looking gd :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... I wouldn't think that you've had a mc if you are not still bleeding and for the hcg to still be rising doesn't really indicate mc either. It must be a worrying time for you but I think there's still a good chance. Best to be prepared either way but I hope beanie is still there and healthy. I'll keep my fingers x hun xx

Good luck to the girls who are testing imminently! I always keep an eye on this thread to see where everyone is at! Good luck ladies xx :)


----------



## chiarezza06

Little Aurora - that is an awesome looking bump - cute! 
2016 - hang in there, rest lots! make your OH do the running about instead. Give the little bean a chance to stick. 
Britt - yes, you can call me whatever is easier to type :) have been kinda trying to TTC since Dec, but it's hard with all my time out of the country. Think you still have a chance for this month... am keeping my fingers crossed! 
Gossip Girly - can't wait to see your test results tom!


----------



## nicole3108

I have terrible line eye today...I took another dollar one and thought I could see something. I need to stop now. I got my highest day time temp and got excited, 99.9 :happydance: 

Britt: It does get embarrassing to keep buying them, I ended up getting a few more today because I had to get some stuff for dh's b-day...so embarrassing, it's always the same lady at the one near my house, she must think I'm completely nuts. When we were ttc in 07 the woman that was always working when we went told dh that I either had mental problems or was supplying a small drug store. That's when I decided to just drive further sometimes. How much are frers in BC, just curious. 10 dollars for one here and 16 for a 2 pack, only at wal-mart though, they're more other places. I'm avoiding cleaning and can't seem to stop blabbing on. :)

2016: Make sure you stay well hydrated, I've seen a lot of times on misdiagnosed miscarriage about dehydration causing the hcg levels in the blood to be lower or rise slowly. Wasn't sure if you were drinking a lot since you've been in pain. Also let me know when you're sick my internet info. :thumbup: You've probably seen that already since you like the site too! Hope the bleeding stays away! I do think it's a positive sign that your gut says it's not ectopic.


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> I have terrible line eye today...I took another dollar one and thought I could see something. I need to stop now. I got my highest day time temp and got excited, 99.9 :happydance:
> 
> Britt: It does get embarrassing to keep buying them, I ended up getting a few more today because I had to get some stuff for dh's b-day...so embarrassing, it's always the same lady at the one near my house, she must think I'm completely nuts. When we were ttc in 07 the woman that was always working when we went told dh that I either had mental problems or was supplying a small drug store. That's when I decided to just drive further sometimes. How much are frers in BC, just curious. 10 dollars for one here and 16 for a 2 pack, only at wal-mart though, they're more other places. I'm avoiding cleaning and can't seem to stop blabbing on. :)
> 
> 2016: Make sure you stay well hydrated, I've seen a lot of times on misdiagnosed miscarriage about dehydration causing the hcg levels in the blood to be lower or rise slowly. Wasn't sure if you were drinking a lot since you've been in pain. Also let me know when you're sick my internet info. :thumbup: You've probably seen that already since you like the site too! Hope the bleeding stays away! I do think it's a positive sign that your gut says it's not ectopic.

lol thats hilarious about the tests Nicole, that she actually commented on it lol- I'm glad we all do the same crazy stuff together.
okay whaaaaat line eye??? please do post, i posted my crazy evap yesterday.

Thx GG- the fact that your 5 days late is looking great for you!!

Thx for the background info on you Chia, it does make it hard to TTC when you travel. I used to travel a ton still do quite a bit, but i make my own schedule so i make sure i'm local during that special week :blush:

hugs,


----------



## 2016

Nicole...didn't know about hydration and blood hcg! Will go have a top up
now :thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

britt, I could see a line on yours!! Whenever I have an actual + I can tweak it and see it better, this time it still looks just as negative! I am going to take another one tonight, I think one more can't hurt, at this point I've already shown I have no self control. I might post it in a few...


----------



## chiarezza06

Nicole - post post! 

Thought I'll put out a question to you gals. Have any of you ever experienced very very heavy flow i.e. large blood clots (sorry if TMI) during AF? Any idea what it could mean?


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> britt, I could see a line on yours!! Whenever I have an actual + I can tweak it and see it better, this time it still looks just as negative! I am going to take another one tonight, I think one more can't hurt, at this point I've already shown I have no self control. I might post it in a few...

:rofl::rofl:

Chia, I did when I was younger and I was diagnosed with early Endometriosis, but i had that EVERY cycle and cramps so bad I couldnt go out for a week. I hope thats not your case hon


----------



## GossipGirly

i get clots every now and again I think its just clumps of the lining lol :/ i have really light periods these days well medium flow for a day then 2 days of light bleeding ...I dont know if I should be worried about that lol x


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> britt, I could see a line on yours!! Whenever I have an actual + I can tweak it and see it better, this time it still looks just as negative! I am going to take another one tonight, I think one more can't hurt, at this point I've already shown I have no self control. I might post it in a few...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chia, I did when I was younger and I was diagnosed with early Endometriosis, but i had that EVERY cycle and cramps so bad I couldnt go out for a week. I hope thats not your case honClick to expand...

I normally have AF for like 5 days, 3 days medium to heavy flow, 2 days light bleeding; however, last AF, it lasted for a record 10 days, of which 3 days were really bad clotting... had quite a bit of shock, and was just wondering why the sudden change. Guess it's a one off quirk :shrug:


----------



## 2016

chiarezza06 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> britt, I could see a line on yours!! Whenever I have an actual + I can tweak it and see it better, this time it still looks just as negative! I am going to take another one tonight, I think one more can't hurt, at this point I've already shown I have no self control. I might post it in a few...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Chia, I did when I was younger and I was diagnosed with early Endometriosis, but i had that EVERY cycle and cramps so bad I couldnt go out for a week. I hope thats not your case honClick to expand...
> 
> I normally have AF for like 5 days, 3 days medium to heavy flow, 2 days light bleeding; however, last AF, it lasted for a record 10 days, of which 3 days were really bad clotting... had quite a bit of shock, and was just wondering why the sudden change. Guess it's a one off quirk :shrug:Click to expand...

I had really bad clots last :af:. Was soaking through a pad every hour too! My GP said it sounded like a chemical pregnancy. Might have been because my temps were unusually high and I had loads of symptoms...:shrug:


----------



## nicole3108

chia: I always get some clots, not really big though. I used to get bigger clots when I was a teenager though and much heavier periods. 

gossipgirly: mine are really light now too! Only since oct for some reason.My dr. isn't concerned and the thickness of my lining was fine but I still wonder about it! Worries me! Maybe periods just change as we get older? 

I'll post the pics in a few, actually this time though :) just have to upload them to photobucket.


----------



## nicole3108

https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/new tests/

I am only posting this because of britt and chia...I can't see anything on them and I've spent some time tilting and squinting. I swear I could see something when I took them, not just posting negatives for funnsies!


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/new tests/
> 
> I am only posting this because of britt and chia...I can't see anything on them and I've spent some time tilting and squinting. I swear I could see something when I took them, not just posting negatives for funnsies!

Oh i think i see a little something on the first pic :happydance:(cant see anything on the second)
I hope its not my line eye....but looks like the start of something. You are 10dpo right?
good luck babe


----------



## 2016

Think I see a shadow of a something! Fxd for you! :dust:
<drinks another glass of water> :rofl:


----------



## nicole3108

I think it's the line eye...but yeah 10 dpo so still a few days! but I am taking it as a bad sign that I'm looking for lines when there aren't any, always get af when I get like this.


----------



## Ladybird28

I can see something on both but more on the 2nd one. Sooo hope it's the start of something good! X


----------



## Sweetmama26

TaeBoMama said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you made it through surgery TaeBoMama.
> 
> AFM - Its to bed early tonight as we have to be up really early in the AM for surgery for DS
> 
> Your son needs surgery? Praying for a great turnout--like mine. :flower:Click to expand...

Yes he had tubes put in his ears to drain fluid.



GossipGirly said:


> hello ladies..
> 
> 
> Taebo - glad the surgery went well :)
> Britt - are you testing today?
> Nicole - were are you? have u tested again yet??
> 2016 - hope you ok hun, praying for your little bean to stick
> Joli - I also hope you have a nice pregnancy :)
> sweetmama -how are you? have u tested again
> Hib - I may as well add u in aswel how r u feeling?
> 
> have I missed anyone lol?? if so hope u are well its too early on my day off im still sleepy.
> 
> As for me, I flushed away fmu :blush: im just too chicken to test and i think today will be the day af arrives as I had a lot of thin stretchy whitish discharge that I usually get day b4 af (sorry if tmi) but nothing as yet..i also randomly took my temp (after gettin up and going to the loo) at 7 and it was quite low..something like 97.43 so today could be the day girls.. of course im praying it stays away..I will def test tomorrow I think if it does lol xxx

Nope I haven't tested again and I don't plan on it till next cycle now, I can feel AF coming.



Ladybird28 said:


> 2016 - best of luck with the appointment :hugs:
> 
> britt/nicole - looking forward to seeing the next round of tests, can't wait!
> 
> Taebo- so glad to hear to surgery went well and wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Gossipgirly - hope the :witch: stays away for you hun
> 
> sweetmama - all the best for ds' surgery
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone, feeling a bit rotten today. A woman at work made a curry yesterday for lunch and Ive got bad stomach cramps today :-( plus very slight nausea but don't know whether that's from beanie or the curry!! X


Thanks he came out of it good, he didn't cry until they brought him out of recovery. And then I brought him home and he slept all day.



nicole3108 said:


> I think it's the line eye...but yeah 10 dpo so still a few days! but I am taking it as a bad sign that I'm looking for lines when there aren't any, always get af when I get like this.

I see a line, I think you are PREGGERS!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

There is so much going on with you all! Where do I start?

*2016*, I hope all is well with you! It would be awesome if it was a false miscarriage. You've got a lot going on that is just so confusing! Keep us updated. I really hope your bean is nestled safely in your womb. That would be great. 

*Hibiscus*, So happy your scan went well! Lovely pics! YAY!:happydance:

*Britt*, I'm sorry your test was bfn, but you're not out yet. Cant wait to see your positive test. 

*GossipGirly*, I'm looking forward to seeing your bfp tomorrow!

*Nicole*, I don't see a darn thing, but I suck at early lines. Besides, 10 dpo is early. I'm looking forward to your BFP!

*Joli*, How's the little mama doing?

*LittleAurora*, Love the bump pics!

Everybody else: It's hard to mention everybody every post; we're a growing team! But I'm wishing you all the best. :flower:

My heart surgery went well. The doc said I was born with an extra pathway. He got rid of it, so hopefully I won't have to deal with SVT ever again. I'm feeling pretty good. They went in both legs/groin and it's pretty tender there. I was sedated for the procedure and slept through most of it. Plus, the drugs make you forget things. I do remember some parts though. I woke up a few times and tried to watch the screen where I could see the catheters in my heart. But I couldn't stay awake for very long. I woke up a few times when it seemed like people were being frantic. I kept worrying that they were killing me. LOL. And I woke up when they induced a PSVT. I kept telling them, "I hate this feeling!" They just ignored my ass. LOL. My heart rate has been pretty fast (almost as high as Hibiscus' little bean), but the doc isn't concerned. I will try to bd tonight (S L O W LY --tmi, sorry!). I'm a little worried about the tender areas and fast heart rate, but I don't want to miss this month! I'm feeling lucky!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Sweetmama*, so happy to hear your son's surgery went well! :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

Taeb well be carefull! you should really be resting lol

nicole i think i see something good luck!

girls im really scared about testing tomorrow if af doesnt come through the night.. i feel like its coming thats the thing and I dont no whether a bfn will be worse than waiting for af to come.. if i get a bfn i have to wait around for af :( im such a chicken, I know it looks good being this late but im convinced its because i used that stupid bloody cream for 3 days and didnt realise how much it could affect my body :( my cousin said when she used it she was sure it only increased her lp by a couple of days argh i dont no.. i know i need to test boohooo why cant i have pregnancy symtoms and just know like some people do xxxx


----------



## chiarezza06

"Morning" Gals :flower:

First up - thanks to all for sharing on my clots problem, will just have to see how it goes this time round.

Nicole - unfortunately I don't see anything, but bear in mind that I have yet to try POAS ever, so have zilch experience at it. But, its only 10dpo, so I think you still have a really good chance

Sweetmama - hope your son rested well

TaeBoMama - Glad to hear the surgery went well. Maybe Bd-ing "slowly" will make it extra special :happydance:

GossipGirly - Much as I would love to see you test, only do so if you are ready!


----------



## Joli

Morning Ladies!

Nicole - I don't see anything on the first, but the second pic, I def do see a shadow! - I hope it gets darker tomorrow!!

2016 - How are you feeling today? Are you going for your bloods today or on Sun? 

Britt - I'm looking forward to seeing your tests in the morning hon!! I'm really hoping for you and Nicole!!

Taebomama - I'm so happy your surgery went well, but do be careful with the BD'ing - I'm sure DH will take it nice and gently :) 

Ladybird - How are you feeling? have you gotten any new symptoms? 

GossipG - I know it's scary getting a bfn... but I think for me, it's worse just not knowing! Remember that if you do test, we're all here for you, whether it's good news or bad! 

Chia - hopefully AF won't come around for you this cycle!


----------



## 2016

_<Drinks more water>_

*Gossip*....if you don't :test: today, I am gonna come over there and make you! :grr::rofl:
*
nicole*....hope this is the start of your :bfp:. Out of interest are you taking some extra folic in case? I have been downing extra every day because the doc said that might help. Can't hurt?

*Taebomama*....so pleased you have come through your surgery :hugs: Bet you are so glad you had it done now! :flower:

*Britt*...can't wait to see the test today! :yipee:

*Joli*....my next blood test is tomorrow. I have started poas again just to drive myself nutty! Pics in my journal.

Sorry for those I missed but my head is not together atm.


----------



## GossipGirly

omg girls bfp!!!! i cant bloody believe it! lines r so strong aswel xx


----------



## GossipGirly

il put test on when i find my camera!


----------



## chiarezza06

GossipGirly said:


> omg girls bfp!!!! i cant bloody believe it! lines r so strong aswel xx

Congratulations on your :bfp:! :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

:wohoo: gossip!!!!!!
:bfp::bunny::bfp::rain::bfp::hugs::bfp::yipee::bfp:
So excited for you! I just knew it with :af: being so late!


----------



## 2016

Gossip...don't forget to keep slapping on the progesterone cream :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

iv just started it again this morn thanks :) and changed ticker... 5 weeks tomorrow omg !! xx


----------



## GossipGirly

doing a cb digi in 4 hours!! x


----------



## nicole3108

AHHH!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: can we see pics? So nice to get a dark bfp, good job on waiting!!

edit: just saw you already said you were putting pics on, saw bfp and had to post!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Great news Gossipgirly!!!!! Very many congrats on your BFP!! Whoop whoop! Looking forwardto seeing piccies of tests! Yay!!! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow wow wow congrats gossipg!!!!! Bfp whoo hooo can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! my goodness it's early here :( hoping to get back to sleep. I woke up at 3 wide awake...I think my goal of not having open circles this cycle has really backfired! I took a test last night and could see the same line again, but I think this morning is pretty much blank. I am going to take one with smu and then stop for the day, I was just ridiculous yesterday! 

2016: I am just taking a prenatal, forgot to ask the dr about it...I will see if they sell any at the pharmacy. If you get any superdrug tests and happen to pee on one, post the pics!! I was wondering if you still have pregnancy symptoms? sore boobs and such? 

gossipgirly: Just had to say congrats again!! :happydance: 

britt: good luck today!! looking forward to seeing your test and temp!!

taebomama: Glad you're going to get bding!! Feeling lucky is a great sign! I think having the surgery will help a lot, just in regards to stress I mean. Good luck and :dust: When are you due to ov?

sweetmama: yay! glad everything went well! 

joli: how's your weekend going? keeping busy so monday comes quickly? 

chia: I can't believe you've never poas!!! Enjoy it while it lasts! Once I started I couldn't be stopped. DH gets so annoyed sometimes! Good luck when you decide to test!! Any symptoms so far?


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks for all your support guys just did a digi and its preg 2-3 weeks :) which i was worried about till i read 2 -3 weeks since i o'vd xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls
Nicole- great minds think alike?? I couldnt sleep either...its 3am here, I woke up for a split second (which is not abnormal for me) and i took a temp (yes bad girl I know) and it was very low....of course I'm upset. I realize its the middle of the night but it was an AF is right around the corner temp, so sad. Agghh guys, how can i not know my body- despite the negative tests I really thought i was this time. Just have to wait for af now, either today or tomorrow for sure

I hope you get your BFP Nicole

GG, oh my gosh such wonderful news, congrats hon. Well the holding out to test really worked for you, you are quite far along already! so awesome. 

Sweetmama- glad your ds is okay.

Tabeo- now thats a trooper lol, take it easy though hon

hugs


----------



## GossipGirly

hoping the witch stays away britt xx


----------



## nicole3108

Gossipgirly: That's so exciting about the digi! 2-3 the first day you test! Are you believing it more yet?

Britt: have you ever taken your temp that early before? I think night temps can be pretty erratic for some people. Hopefully it shoots back up when you take it again. It did the other day when it went low! Good luck with testing! What was your temp btw? :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06386.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06387.jpg

The tests girls xx


----------



## GossipGirly

no im not it hasnt sunk in we both just have stupid grins on our faces i should of put myself out of misery days ago xxx


----------



## nicole3108

lol that's funny! That's such a great line on the frer, worth waiting for I think. Love it when the test line is darker than the control!


----------



## GossipGirly

i thought it was neg at first cos i thought that was the test line then i was like...omg its not! its postive!! x


----------



## 2016

Yowzer! Now that is a line! Much better than my frankly pathetic 20dpo effort today! :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!!! YAY!! another graduate!!


----------



## GossipGirly

but your little fighter is hanging in there 2016 xx


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> but your little fighter is hanging in there 2016 xx

Hanging in there....but where :shrug:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I hope you're doing okay. Did you call the hospital again to see if you should go in?

I am going to buy some tests for tomorrow from a different batch. smu I could see a line again but faint but I did think there was a bit of pink. This is the only downside of dollar tests I think.


----------



## nicole3108

ok I have to bombard you with pics, dh is working overtime so I have no one to squint with me. Can't see it at all on the one I didn't tweak but I could see it irl. I told dh that I wanted to get a better test and he ignored me so I took that as a no. I don't know why I get so impatient. 

https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/11 dpo/


----------



## 2016

I can see something on the first test again. :thumbup:

ps. I called the hospital and they were bloody useless. They said I could come in and sit there but they wouldn't do anything!!??!?? WTF? What use is that? :grr:

Bleeding again and I wish my body would just make up its tiny mind and just free me from all this pain and worry :cry:


----------



## nicole3108

I can't believe the hospital! That is quite possibly the most unhelpful thing I've ever heard! If you have any pain go anyway, they can't turn you away if you need medical attention. :hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> I can see something on the first test again. :thumbup:
> 
> ps. I called the hospital and they were bloody useless. They said I could come in and sit there but they wouldn't do anything!!??!?? WTF? What use is that? :grr:
> 
> Bleeding again and I wish my body would just make up its tiny mind and just free me from all this pain and worry :cry:

Nicole - I think I do see a faint line on the first test! Hee... you definitely need to try again tomorrow even if DH gets annoyed. :) It's really easy not to POAS when AF signs are so obvious I just "know" it will come.

2016 - I can't believe the hospital treatment! But seriously, are you feeling any pains? Or is it just touch and go bleeding without pain? Hang in there gal, still crossing fingers for you... :hugs:

GG - Love the pics! I am now wondering what gives a bigger "kick", seeing the traditional pink lines or the digtal words "pregnant".


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06386.jpg
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06387.jpg
> 
> The tests girls xx

Congratulations!! :bunny: :happydance:
SO exciting! It's actually good you didn't test for a while--now you're even further ahead! Woohoo!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> ok I have to bombard you with pics, dh is working overtime so I have no one to squint with me. Can't see it at all on the one I didn't tweak but I could see it irl. I told dh that I wanted to get a better test and he ignored me so I took that as a no. I don't know why I get so impatient.
> 
> https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/11 dpo/

There is DEFINITELY a line there! Yay!!


----------



## GossipGirly

i think i see something too nicole.

Thanks guys, hib is cramping normal? did u expierience it im worrying lol i have told wayyyy too many ppl oops xx


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> i think i see something too nicole.
> 
> Thanks guys, hib is cramping normal? did u expierience it im worrying lol i have told wayyyy too many ppl oops xx

Yeah I had cramping quite a bit, at least through time of missed AF. Since then it's been only mild and occasional. Some people have it through the whole pregnancy, though, so I wouldn't worry. :happydance:


----------



## Joli

First of all GG - CONGRATULATIONS!! I just knew you had to get a bfp, being so late!! You must be over the moon. 

Nicole - I definitely see a line in the first pic!! Wow, you're a fertile little thing!! :) I can't wait to see that line getting darker!!

2016 - I can't believe the hospital, that is so terrible, especially if you've started bleeding again today. Are you still having cramps? 

Hibiscus and Ladybird, how are you mamas doing today? How are the symptoms coming along? I'm feeling great, no nausea, just very sore bb's, but DH is taking such delight in their growing size! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Good morning honies,
great to read your updates.
GG- oh my gosh hon, I'm glad you waited too, those lines are unreal!!:thumbup: Congrats again, I know you tortured yourself in waiting but just think your will be at 6 weeks now before you know it!! I have heard mild cramps in the first tri is very common if not the norm. 

2016- hon, the hospital there sounds as useless as the ones over here. Sorry your going through this hon and there is more bleeding. I agree, it needs to go one way or another so your body can recover. Hopefully beanie finds the right place and sticks!! t.o.u. :hugs:

Nicole- your going to think i'm a total wierdo but you know how some women say they have pregnancy dreams before you get a bfp....well i had one the problem is it was for you!!!!! :rofl: Lol, i'm not kiddding, you know your spending too much time on BNB when... :) basically we were looking at distinct lines on your pregnancy test...and now here we are, too cute.
Now back to your test not only is there a line, there is actually a thick line hon, so this one is looking really good. maybe its time to break out a frer? if not today than tomorrow for sure.

Chia how are you doing this morning?

I guess we missed Joli its after midnight in HK....oh I guess Chia is on the same time.

Hibiscus- did you get to BD'ng?

oh as for me (i was about to post without) Nic you were right I took my temp after only a couple hours of sleep and it was 37.09....lol why did i take it at 0200am it was 36.70!! never again, i cant do that because i get no sleep afterwards and i just worry, thats why i didnt want to temp this month :dohh:
so i havent tested this morning, sick of BFN's really. ha ha
No AF yet, no cramps but VERY sore lower back still agggh

:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

GossipGirly said:


> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06386.jpg
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06387.jpg
> 
> The tests girls xx

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance::happydance:

Wow, there's nothing to squint at, that's a powerful positive! I'm so happy for you, GossipGirly!


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! Believe it or not, I'm still awake and waiting for you to test :) That's so cute you had a dream about Nicole...gotta love BnB! I've tested my temp way too early once before as well, and it totally scared me, so ever since then, I only ever do my temp once at the same time every day. It really can make your stomach sink can't it? Looking forward to seeing your test hon! x


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> ....
> 
> taebomama: Glad you're going to get bding!! Feeling lucky is a great sign! I think having the surgery will help a lot, just in regards to stress I mean. Good luck and :dust: When are you due to ov?

I should ovulate tomorrow or Monday. So it's definitely BDing time!

Okay, Nicole, I just got a peek at your test and I see 2 lines! WOW! That has to be a positive!!:happydance: I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> I can see something on the first test again. :thumbup:
> 
> ps. I called the hospital and they were bloody useless. They said I could come in and sit there but they wouldn't do anything!!??!?? WTF? What use is that? :grr:
> 
> Bleeding again and I wish my body would just make up its tiny mind and just free me from all this pain and worry :cry:

I think you should fake MAJOR pain or something. Let me think...what other symptom can you fake so that they will see you?...hmm. I don't know, but I wish someone would help you! You need answers. I wish I could help. I'm so sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## Britt11

Hey, did a quick test b/c i felt bad Joli was waiting up- only held if for an hour but looks like a BFN with a FRER.
Just have to wait for Af now :(
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt, you are so sweet, thanks for testing for little ole' me! I just fell asleep on the sofa and DH woke me up! I'm sorry it's a BFN...AF is due tomorrow right?... I hope she stays away hon!!!! x


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> Chia how are you doing this morning?
> 
> I guess we missed Joli its after midnight in HK....oh I guess Chia is on the same time.

What do you know? I am still awake and on BnB... obviously getting totally addicted. Also, hubby's out of town so I am kinda lonely at home, with only the housework to keep me company. 

Am having a totally symptom-less month. Normally my (.)(.) would start to feel sore around now so that I know that AF will arrive in a week.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> Hey, did a quick test b/c i felt bad Joli was waiting up- only held if for an hour but looks like a BFN with a FRER.
> Just have to wait for Af now :(
> hugs,

Britt, I'm sorry it's another BFN! It still doesn't mean you're out for sure, but I can understand feeling that it's unlikely to be your month. And if this isn't the month for you, it just means you're getting closer to your month. I know sooner is what we're all striving for, but when it does happen, how long it took won't be that important. :hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> Hey, did a quick test b/c i felt bad Joli was waiting up- only held if for an hour but looks like a BFN with a FRER.
> Just have to wait for Af now :(
> hugs,

Still holding out for you... hope AF stays away!


----------



## Britt11

You know you girls sure know how to make someone feel better. Thank you for your lovely comments, I am so happy to have met you guys.
Yes Joli, af is be due tomorrow not today b/c I o'd on CD15....made that mistake last month, lol thought i was one day late and was excited but wasnt.
ha ha
night overseas ladies!! :)


----------



## Joli

We're all with you Britt, for the good news and the bad xxx :hugs:

Chia - beware, BnB is totally addictive! 

Goodnight ladies! x


----------



## 2016

I'm here. But I'm miserable. Somebody slap me! Thinking it is going to take IVF or something for me to have a healthy pregnancy. I know I am a total wimp to be thinking along those lines so early...:blush:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> I'm here. But I'm miserable. Somebody slap me! Thinking it is going to take IVF or something for me to have a healthy pregnancy. I know I am a total wimp to be thinking along those lines so early...:blush:

I won't slap you, but I'd be happy to offer a hug. :hugs: You've been put through the wringer, so your feelings are quite understandable. I have faith that you will have a healthy pregnancy. I'm just sorry you have to go through so much to get there. Hugs!


----------



## Devi#1

congrats GG


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies,
nicole I can definately see a line on those tests too. I was the same, I only used a frer after I got faint lines on the cheapie tests first. Can't wait for the next one you do!
2016 - can't beleive the hospital said that to you, how awful. It's disgusting that they won't do anything. Just hope you get some answers hun and some how little beanie makes it :hugs:
joli- still not many symptoms for me, just exhausted and can't fit in my trousers! Slight nausea gone now thank goodness. Really hope I don't get bad morning sickness cause my office at work is as far away as it could possibly be from the ladies so it could prove difficult!:wacko:
Sorry to hear bout the bfn britt, hope that :witch: stays away x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats GossipyGirl on your BFP!!!!

Thanks all for the well wishes. DS is still a bit out of it today I think he's been sleeping for 3+ hours and he vomitted all over the table this morning poor bubbers.

AFM - My allergies are getting to me ugh!


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, how are you?
Nic, any more testing????
Sweetmama- i see your 15dpo have you tested?

No af for me yet, but like i said last month when I O'd on CD 15 i got it one day later on CD29....so we will shall see if I wake up with the witch.
I have an incredibly sore lower back still, DH bought me a heating bad (how sweet hey) so I am using it now and it feeeels wonderful- this has to be AF related. I have some mildish cramping feeling but its not full AF cramps yet...

tk soon
hugs,


----------



## Britt11

oh and 2016 I dont think you are going to need IVF hon, I thought that was for couples that have problems with conception, and you guys seem to conceive okay your just having unfortunate circumstances with chemicals or ectopics?..not sure but I think the next one will be sticky, third time is the charm!!

thinking of you
hugs,


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> hey girls, how are you?
> Nic, any more testing????
> Sweetmama- i see your 15dpo have you tested?
> 
> No af for me yet, but like i said last month when I O'd on CD 15 i got it one day later on CD29....so we will shall see if I wake up with the witch.
> I have an incredibly sore lower back still, DH bought me a heating bad (how sweet hey) so I am using it now and it feeeels wonderful- this has to be AF related. I have some mildish cramping feeling but its not full AF cramps yet...
> 
> tk soon
> hugs,

Yeah I tested three times 7dpo, 8DPO and 13 DPO all BFN so I'm just going to wait for AF and then see what happens next month, I want a girl anyways and a december/january wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies! 

2016 - I agree with Britt, I don't think you need to resort to IVF. I know this is so frustrating, but I have no doubt that you will be able to have a sticky bean soon and naturally. 

Nicole - we're looking forward to seeing your next tests!!

Britt - that's sweet that DH got you a heating pad, some tiger balm vapour rub might be really good for the ache as well if DH is willing to give you a little massage :flower:

Taebomama - how's your recovery coming along? 

Ladybird - I don't have many symptoms either...my mild nausea seems to have gone, my only thing is sore bb's! I'm normally only a B-cup size, but I swear I've gone up a cup cause all my bras feel tight!! lol


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 2016 - I agree with Britt, I don't think you need to resort to IVF. I know this is so frustrating, but I have no doubt that you will be able to have a sticky bean soon and naturally.
> 
> Nicole - we're looking forward to seeing your next tests!!
> 
> Britt - that's sweet that DH got you a heating pad, some tiger balm vapour rub might be really good for the ache as well if DH is willing to give you a little massage :flower:
> 
> Taebomama - how's your recovery coming along?
> 
> Ladybird - I don't have many symptoms either...my mild nausea seems to have gone, my only thing is sore bb's! I'm normally only a B-cup size, but I swear I've gone up a cup cause all my bras feel tight!! lol

Hey, recovery is going really well! I've had low energy today, but that is pretty normal for me around O time. Hubby is doing this week's grocery shopping for me right now, because I'm feeling very LAZY. And here I am on BnB. LOL. 

So Joli, You might have to graduate to a bigger cup size, soon. :haha:


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebomama, you made me lol! Yes, DH is taking great delight in my bb's - he keeps poking them saying "what!? I can't help it, it's like having a brand new pair I've never seen before!" :rofl: I'm glad to hear that you're recovering well, and I hope you and DH were able to BD to catch that eggie! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Hey Taebomama, you made me lol! Yes, DH is taking great delight in my bb's - he keeps poking them saying "what!? I can't help it, it's like having a brand new pair I've never seen before!" :rofl: I'm glad to hear that you're recovering well, and I hope you and DH were able to BD to catch that eggie! :)

What's really funny is I actually got a brand new pair just 2 years ago and he's lusting after my preggo boobs more than what he paid for!

Morning ladies, how are we doing?


----------



## 2016

Happy 10 weeks michelle!

And happy UK Mothers day to all the Aphrodite mums and mums-to-be :flower:

I have just got back from my 3rd blood test this week. Had to walk up the 6 flights to the ward - not easy when my BP is low atm. Results in 2-3 hours but my pee test was lighter this morning so I have hope it wasn't another ectopic.


----------



## GossipGirly

gutted for ya hun i really am, heres hoping its not xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone, Really glad you guys can see the line! I have taken a couple more, one last night after we got home and one this morning fmu. There's still a line, not really any darker, more clear I think. I'm hoping smu will be darker. Going to get a frer today or tomorrow, I'm a bit scared to in case it's also really faint.

2016: :hugs: I am glad you're getting your bloods done...hope you find out your answer today. There are options before ivf, I think you'll have a healthy pregnancy very soon. :hugs:

Britt: I think that's so funny you had a dream I got my bfp!! I really hope af stays away for you, your temp yesterday looked great! and I wouldn't worry about the bfn, you only held your pee for an hour! 

joli: your dh sounds hilarious!!! yay for bigger boobs as well! :)

Sweetmama: Sorry your ds is still not feeling well. How long is your lp normally?

sorry if I missed anyone, just got up to poas and temp but had to read the updates :)


----------



## MommyMichele

oooo Nicole, I'm so mad at you! lol Some morning buddies we've been lately! Most of the time I'm too exhausted to post but a few things.

In all honesty, I'm just trying not to step on any toes by posting on this thread since I am pregnant. I know you ladies have been trying so hard, I really hope you don't have to try as long as I did.


----------



## 2016

Blood went up slightly from 54 to 55. :cry: I was really hoping for them to drop significantly. My body won't get on track with a new cycle until they drop. Still I have only missed progesterone for 1 day so perhaps they will drop further when I skip today. :shrug:
I half wonder if they would have been lower had I not drunk so much :rofl:


----------



## Sweetmama26

nicole3108 said:


> Good morning everyone, Really glad you guys can see the line! I have taken a couple more, one last night after we got home and one this morning fmu. There's still a line, not really any darker, more clear I think. I'm hoping smu will be darker. Going to get a frer today or tomorrow, I'm a bit scared to in case it's also really faint.
> 
> 2016: :hugs: I am glad you're getting your bloods done...hope you find out your answer today. There are options before ivf, I think you'll have a healthy pregnancy very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Britt: I think that's so funny you had a dream I got my bfp!! I really hope af stays away for you, your temp yesterday looked great! and I wouldn't worry about the bfn, you only held your pee for an hour!
> 
> joli: your dh sounds hilarious!!! yay for bigger boobs as well! :)
> 
> Sweetmama: Sorry your ds is still not feeling well. How long is your lp normally?
> 
> sorry if I missed anyone, just got up to poas and temp but had to read the updates :)

I couldn't even tell you my last cycle was 52 days so I'm hoping this cycle is not that long, so far my LP has been 16 days for this cycle.


----------



## Joli

2016 - This must be so frustrating for you...I really do feel for you. Will you go for bloods again in 2 days? 

Nicole - looking forward to seeing your frer results!! I would have thought that at least a faint line will have showed up by now? 

Britt - How's the testing going today hon?

Michele - the girls have been lovely in letting me continue posting on this thread - I want to keep giving them all the same support I got, so I'm sure they won't mind you posting either :flower:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Blood went up slightly from 54 to 55. :cry: I was really hoping for them to drop significantly. My body won't get on track with a new cycle until they drop. Still I have only missed progesterone for 1 day so perhaps they will drop further when I skip today. :shrug:
> I half wonder if they would have been lower had I not drunk so much :rofl:

Hon, my heart is just breaking for you. I feel so sad for you....I wish i could give you a hug. I'm glad you had a couple of bevies hon, but definitely rest and pamper yourself, gosh i hope your levels come down too...definitely stop the progeserone.... You will be having a sticky bfp VERY soon. When is your apt with your new FS?

Hey Michelle it was so good to hear from you, we love the graduates posting on here, we all know that you guys are all rooting for us- but thank you so much for your sensitiviy you are too sweet. HOw are you feeling these days?

Nicole- did you post your new tests?

Joli- Hope you are doing well and enjoying the w/e. I personally think its great that you have not many symptoms, I think women that have that sort of pregnancy are just very lucky and i guess thats why there is an ongoing tv series "I didnt know i was pregnant" your levels are definitely very high and you were able to see little beanie on u/s so all is good. Show us a new pic at your next u/s apt.

okay as for me, very boring and i do apologize- no temp and no test yet!!
reason being, complete insomnia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for 2 days now, last night was the worst, 2.5 hours total sleep- took my temp once after an hour sleep around 5/6am and it was 36.77, NOT recording that one lol...:haha:
So no AF yet.....the latest i have ever had AF was last month on CD 29 (which is today) at 1100am- so almost there now.

again i realize i should have tested positive by now but my sister didnt until one day late....maybe i'm the same??? Hoping girls!!

oh and DH ran out to buy me more preg tests as i didnt feel like going to the same drugstore ha ha, he came back with a double pack of CB digis :dohh: and 2 pk FRER- haa what a great husband!
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

aww how sweet! :) what a lovely husband you have.

britt im still holding out for you tilll af arrives and just remember if she does its because it wasnt the bean you are meant to have when it happens it will happen for a reason and when ur baby comes all the bfns will be forgotton because you wouldnt of had that baby if it wasnt that egg that was fertilised...if that makes sense lol, how long have u been trying? 

i hope u girls dont mind me posting in here because i came and graduated pretty quick (although we been trying for 8 months) im scared to go over to graduates lol it was hard enough going into first tri xxxx


----------



## Britt11

GossipGirly said:


> aww how sweet! :) what a lovely husband you have.
> 
> britt im still holding out for you tilll af arrives and just remember if she does its because it wasnt the bean you are meant to have when it happens it will happen for a reason and when ur baby comes all the bfns will be forgotton because you wouldnt of had that baby if it wasnt that egg that was fertilised...if that makes sense lol, how long have u been trying?
> 
> i hope u girls dont mind me posting in here because i came and graduated pretty quick (although we been trying for 8 months) im scared to go over to graduates lol it was hard enough going into first tri xxxx

ahhh thats incredibly sweet thanks GG. This is our 7 month trying, I was on the pill for almost 15 years (on it early for problem periods) and i came off of it one week before the wedding.

We are happy to have you on like i said to Michelle, geez if the grads didnt post on here there would be hardly anyone, were loosing undergrads like crazy- which is great!! 
I think its understandable to be nervous but your already over 5 weeks, so time is already flying by
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

okay just tested and BFN, think it seriously time to give up hope and face reality at 14dpo and CD29, if its not positive its not going to be. Just waiting for the witch to rear her ugly face now. Thanks for the support and for next month i am not stocking ANY tests at all in the house until i'm late or the day of my expected period- seriously what a freagin waste of money!!! haa ha
have a great day girls and hope you get your BFP Nic
hugs,


----------



## 2016

I am with you Britt. No testing until 14dpo for me! Sorry about your bfns :hugs:

When I said drunk so much...I meant water. Nicole said dehydration can lower blood hcg so I have been drinking myself stupid. Haven't had alcohol since a glass if port at Christmas. Maybe I should because all this not drinking, no caffiene is not helping.

Joli...I have been told to keep taking the pee sticks and go back Thursday for mire bloods if they get darker by then.

I just realised today that, unless I ov in the next 12 days which is highly unlikely....I won't be having a baby this year :nope: Oh well, I will be happy to have one at all at this rate.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Im so sorry, I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. :hugs: I hope you're doing okay, always here to listen if you want to talk. 

britt: I hope af stays away, do you feel like she's coming? 

I tested with a frer earlier and got a line! I used my 4th pee but held it for 4 hours. 

https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/12 dpo/?action=view&current=DSC08216.jpg


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I forgot it's Monday in HK! Hope you have a great scan, post pics!! :)


----------



## Joli

woohoo Nicole!! That's a clear line alright!! How exciting!! wow, you got 2 bfp's in a row! :) When is the earliest you can have a scan to make sure everything is going ok? I am having my scan at 3pm today, can't wait for DH to see its heartbeat!

Britt - sooooooooo sorry you got another bfn :( Although it's very strange that AF is taking so long right? Well, it's not over till she's here, and I'm really keeping my fx'd that she stays away tomorrow!! 

2016 - Thanks for sharing your update with us, I hope your numbers go down soon so that you can start trying again :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good luck Joli on your scan today! I'll look forward to seeing it when I come home from work tomorrow lol...

Congrats Nicole!!!!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Sweetmama!!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, it is DH's bday tomorrow so we went out for dinner and just got back.

First off big congrats to you Nicole, nice BFP!!! you so deserve this and I know this one will be a sticky.

2016- hope your doing ok, thinking of you. Dont worry about the timing thing, DH and I have always wanted a Jan/Feb or March baby anyway as there is some evidence to support that those childern just due to when they were born (early in the year) may have the biggest chances in being successful in sports/school and opportunities in life. Have you read Outliers by Malcolm Gladwell? its an interesting read and talks about that exact thing.

As for me well Joli has some serious a*s kicking to do as AF showed up at 1pm today (2 hours later than last month...wow I am pretty regular now hey)
anyway, not my month and I really have to stop reading into stupid symptoms that are obviously not anything, TTC is taking over and I need to chill in a big way!! No more temps for me and I need to be online a little less, that too has become an addiction.

Have a great evening girls and thanks for the support and rooting for me, you are the best!
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - Total kicking for AF!!!

:growlmad::growlmad::af::bodyb::bodyb::devil::devil::ninja::ninja::gun::trouble::grr::ban::grr::grr:

I'm so sorry AF showed, how incredibly annoying!!! You know we're still rooting for you, and it's totally understandable if you want to take a wee break from BnB for a bit. There's no need for you to temp, cause you clearly have the most clockwork cycle ever! Whenever you need us, we'll be here! xxx


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... so many posts to read in a day's absence. Have been feeling a little under the weather, so did not come online yesterday. 

Nicole - Congratulations on your :bfp:! That is so definitely a line. :)

2016 - All i can say is :hugs: hope that things will become clearer soon. Rest, rest and rest! Maybe a little coffee / alcohol wouldn't hurt that much either if it helps you to relax.

Britt - Too bad the :witch: got you this time round, but hope you had a good bday celebration nonetheless. As Joli said, you are definitely super "regular", so there's really no need to temp. One less thing to fret about! 

Joli - guess you must be super excited about today's scan. Good luck, and hope to see the pics soon! Remember to describe DH's reaction to us!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Chia! Scan is in 2.5 hours time...very excited!! Are you going to be testing before AF is due, or will you just wait to see if she comes or not?


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli said:


> Thanks Chia! Scan is in 2.5 hours time...very excited!! Are you going to be testing before AF is due, or will you just wait to see if she comes or not?

I can't really decide... am going to Gold Coast with the hubby on Thursday, and on the schedule would be the theme parks and I really do want to go on the rollercoasters etc. Hence, am tempted to test before AF is due coz if there is any chance of a BFP I wouldn't want to jeopardize it by bumping up and down. But it just seems kinda silly to be testing so early.... does this make any sense?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Nicole, I'm so happy for you!!!!:happydance::dance::happydance:

Joli, Are you going to get pics to post?

2016, You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Britt, I'll have to use my Tae Bo on that ugly witch! I'm so sorry she appeared.

Hey everybody, I hope you all are doing well! I have no time to post right now, but so much is happening I had to say something! 

Talk to all you lovely ladies, soon!


----------



## chiarezza06

TaeBoMama said:


> Britt, I'll have to use my Tae Bo on that ugly witch! I'm so sorry she appeared.

I've always wondered what TaeBoMaMa stands for... now i know! :) How's the energy level today?


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - on Thurs you'll be around 11dpo right? Some girls will know if they have a bfp that early (I found out on 9dpo), but some don't get a positive until even a day or two after AF is due...so you could test, but it might not be conclusive unfortunately!! I say just go and have fun! :)

Taebomama - I hope I'll get some pics to post! How is your recovery coming along? After you recover, will you continue to have any heart problems, or does this cure it?


----------



## 2016

Big congratulations Nicole! You are one fertile myrtle! :hugs: Hope everything works out just perfect this time. 

Britt....sorry the :witch: came, and 2 hours late at that! I understand you wanting to chill about things. It really helped me last month when I did that so I am going to do the same. Hope to still see you around though.

Joli...can't wait to hear about the scan :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

wow congrats nicole :) hi everyone, sorry witch got u britt u r 1 step closer to ur bfp! I def think chilling out with the obscessing helped me so gd luck for next month xxx


----------



## Ladybird28

wow so much is happening, just wanted to pop on for a quick catch up.

Nicole - :bfp: how fantastic, big congrats honey !! :dance::wohoo::wohoo::rain::dance:

britt - sorry the evil :witch: got you, but you've got the right idea bout chilling out next month etc, seemed to help me as I relaxed a bit more about what I ate and drank and just thought that if it didn't happen then there was always next month and got a total shock with my bfp :hugs:

joli - best of luck with the scan, can't wait to see pics if you get some, hope everything goes well.

2016 - just wanted to send you a :hugs: and hope you are feelin as best as you can be at the mo.

Chia - good luck for when you test!

Taebo - hope the recovery is going well (and the bd'ing!!)

sweetmama - hope your ds is recovering well


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli - I may just do a test on Thursday (if I have the courage to) and if it's a BFN, will go ahead to enjoy myself. 

GG - Noticed that your mood is "worried". You okay? :hugs:

Ladybird - Thanks! I really hate the 2ww. :(


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh im fine thanks I think i will worry until I get confirmation everything is ok xxx

good luck for testing xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Nicole.... How fertile are you? Hope new lil beanie is in the right place this time! Very pleased for you.... Congrats! :)

Joli..... Good luck at your scan hun!! Be sure to let us know how it goes! :)

TaeBoMama... Glad op went well and that you're on the mend! :)

Britt..... Sorry witchy bitchy got you hun! Good luck this cycle :)

2016.... Hope hcg drops so you can start ttc your sticky beanie. Sorry this wasn't your time..... Good luck hun :)

I can't believe I'm second trimester already! 

Good luck to everyone else!! :)


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone - I've had my scan! Everything is looking good, the heartbeat was about 150bpm. I will post a pic of the scan on the graduate thread in a few hours after I get home! DH was so silent and was just watching the heartbeat - I think he was trying not to cry! I definitely only have 1 baby bean! lol. My scan says that based on the size of the bean, I'm at 6w4d, so 2016, I've moved my tickers back a day... can I be a real pain in the neck and ask you to update me on the front page? As loath as I am to move back a day! haha

2016, how are you feeling today hon? Are your tests any lighter today?

Chia - looking forward to hearing about your test on Thurs! Fx'd!

GossipG - are you going to have a blood test soon?


----------



## GossipGirly

iv tried to get an appointment at my drs and the next available is thurs im so angry! x


----------



## Joli

Tink - how are you feeling in the second tri? Is all the MS gone? the FS said today there's still 20% chance I could have a mc, which is pretty scary...I just keep thinking, that means there's an 80% chance everything will go well - I honestly can't wait until the second tri!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: How are you doing? are the tests getting lighter? :hugs:

joli: I can't wait to see your pics! so cute about dh :) The heartbeat was nice and fast :happydance: I'm not sure when I will get a scan, I assume when my levels are over 1000 if they're rising properly. 

britt: I'm so sorry af got you! I understand taking a break from the site and symptom spotting, still hope you pop in from time to time though. Love hearing your updates! I hope you're right and this one is sticky!!

chia: How are you doing? Hope you're feeling better, looking forward to you testing! 

tink: Yay!! second tri already!! That's crazy how fast time went!

As for me, still peeing on things, my dollar test wasn't darker but I think they take longer to get darker. I'll be going for blood work today or tomorrow, hoping to get into my doctor but I rarely can on short notice so I might have to go to the walk-in clinic again. Having pretty strong af type cramps so I'm hoping it's a good sign! I'm still not sleeping well, thought I was just anxious to test.


----------



## GossipGirly

was for me nicole :) so excited for you xx


----------



## 2016

Yup my IC is definitely lighter today. Never thought I would be looking forward to a bfn so much.

Nicole...I thunk cramps are good. I def had more cramps with this last bean and I am pretty sure it was in the right place this time. I am feeling positive this is a good one for you. I would get bloods asap and also take as much folic as you can in case you are a bit low after last month. I am taking extra this cycle to give my body a boost.

Joli...I will update the front page later, one day is not too bad!


----------



## Joli

2016 and Nicoole - I think it's a great idea to give your body as much nurishment as you can get! My dad just bought me these fantastic vitamins - they're made with organic ingredients, and are food-based vitamins, rather than the artificial chemical ones you normally get, so they absorb into your body a lot better, as if they were actual food. I showed it to FS today and he said it was a really comprehensive vitamin. It's from the US, but the shipping is the same cost, no matter how many packs you buy. It's called "New Chapter Organics - Perfect Prenatal". Nicole, FS also put me on 5mg of folic acid a day! 

1 day backwards isn't too bad for me, considering in my last scan they moved me 3 days forward! So i guess this means that my bean is still 2 days ahead of schedule :)


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks everyone for your congrats!! I meant to say that earlier but I forgot! :doh: 

mommymichele: also meant to say hi to you! I have been a bad morning buddy!! :) Sorry you've been so tired, hopefully you'll be full of energy in a few weeks! 

2016: Did you get a prescription for the folic acid or did you buy it at the pharmacy? I'm hopefully going to get the bloods done today, scared that I'm going to get a lecture though! 

joli: How long did it take for your frer to get pretty dark lines? I know your hcg was above average, just wanting to get an idea. I want to get another frer but don't want to do it too soon since they're so pricey. I saw you can excercise again! That's great! 

gossipgirly: I remember thinking I was going to get af with DS but I forgot how nerve wracking it is to have cramps! Do you have any new symptoms? Did you get a hold of clearblue, that's the weirdest test result ever!

Also wondering where tiger4me went? Hope you're doing well if you're reading!


----------



## 2016

Nicole....I think you need a prescription for the high dose, I will ask the FS fir one when I go. Until then I have just bought normal cheap folic from the pharmacy and am taking extra! Hope you don't get a lecture - what's done is done. If you look on the of test gallery at my "HPT odyssey" I have posted all my tests and the hcg numbers when I got them so you can compare lines to numbers. Weird thing was I got one dark and one medium/light test and the blood hcg wad pretty much the same????? Shows how much the pee tests can vary. Wonder if all the hydration made the pee test lighter but raised my blood hcg like you said :shrug:


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 - Glad that you are starting to get some clarity :hugs: Know that it's been said often enough but we're here if you need someone to chat with. 

Joli - DH's reaction was really sweet! Hope that the next 6 weeks will be a breeze for you! 

Nicole - Here's wishing that you're not going get a lecture! Have you tried drinking chamomile tea for the insomnia?


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - within 3 days the line was very clear, and by 5 days, it was dark! The last one you posted was already pretty clear! Each day mine was clearly darker - I'm sure you'll have the same too! When will you do bloods? 

Ih HK, you can get 5mg folic acid at any equivalent of Walmart / Boots (for those of you in Canada / England!), there's no need for a prescription. Folic acid is a water soluable vitamin so whatever your body doesn't use just passes through your urine.


----------



## GossipGirly

hi nicole yes iv done another digi, it says 2-3 weeks still tho booo but it was second morning urine and the first one even tho it said no pregnant had 3+ on lol ... wont do another one till maybe end of week now, dunnno what happened with that one but they said they will send me another one out.. good news is drs have had a cancellation so i dont need to wait till thurs, im going tomorrow morning 

not really any more symtoms just a load of cm ...so this is the stuff everyone talks about haha xx


----------



## 2016

Joli...really? Maximum you can get here without prescription is 800mcg. Silly really cos as you say, it's water soluble and is what's often given to women with recurrent mcd so why don't all TTCers take it as standard???
I am taking Berocca this cycle (which has 400mcg folic in it) as well as my prenatal (which has 400mcg) then I have bought cheap 400mcg ones from the drugstore and will take 10 of those a day! Silly really. I will need to buy shares in the stuff!

GG....it's annoying you can't see the doc sooner, but that's nhs for you :grr:
They didn't even want to do my bloods last week, even with a history of ectopic and bleeding because the line on their pee test was only faint (bearing in mind I had only peed 15 minutes before the test). Most docs don't want to know until 8 weeks minimum but I think they should have people in sooner to make sure they stop smoking/drinking and are taking their vits. Basics really.

What also amazed me was how they insisted on using LMP to date the pregnancy. What about women who ovulate on day 100 for whatever reason. Does that mean they are 16weeks at 14dpo? :rofl: They then scan people and say "I'm sorry madam but your baby is too small for 16 weeks..."
*sigh* we all should have been doctors.


----------



## Joli

GG - that's great that you're able to get an appointment with the doc so quickly! 

I've posted a pic of my 6w4d scan on the graduate thread :)


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - if you want me to send you some 5mg folic acid, let me know! I think I have 800mcg in my multivitamin, and I had the 5mg on top of that!


----------



## 2016

Thanks Joli...loving the scan :thumbup:
I will see if the new FS will prescribe some but, if not, I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> What also amazed me was how they insisted on using LMP to date the pregnancy. What about women who ovulate on day 100 for whatever reason. Does that mean they are 16weeks at 14dpo? :rofl: They then scan people and say "I'm sorry madam but your baby is too small for 16 weeks..."
> *sigh* we all should have been doctors.

:rofl: that really had me tickled ... never thought about it that way

Joli: saw the scan :thumbup:


----------



## chiarezza06

GossipGirly said:


> hi nicole yes iv done another digi, it says 2-3 weeks still tho booo but it was second morning urine and the first one even tho it said no pregnant had 3+ on lol ... wont do another one till maybe end of week now, dunnno what happened with that one but they said they will send me another one out.. good news is drs have had a cancellation so i dont need to wait till thurs, im going tomorrow morning
> 
> not really any more symtoms just a load of cm ...so this is the stuff everyone talks about haha xx

All the best for your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, how are you?
I think my post was misread a little lol....I'm not going anywhere (you cant get rid of me that easily ha ha) I was just saying that i need to majorly chill out as I am starting to become a freak about ttc- ha ha. So that means no temping at all and a little less time on line- not disappear!! are you kidding i love hearing about you guys, I will keep up with the Aphrodite threads but I dont think i will go on other threads ect...

Thanks for all your well wishes, its frustrating and wish I could get into see someone right now and find out whats happening if there is something- ha just got into my GP just now on the phone at 2:50pm tomorrow. awesome

GG and Nic- please, I was given great advice by you guys and also everyone to relax and chill and it will happen, i have to say to both of you please relax as well and enjoy your BFP's this is what you need right now.

Joli- saw bubs, too cute, interesting shape at that point hey? ahh love nature, congrats on the healthy HB- all will be awesome.

thanks Chia for your kind words. I feel better today, need to start focusing on other stuff- i.e. work. ha ha

2016- great pma, sounds like your feeling better hon- lots of rest and pampering.

thats if for now, hugs girls,


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - you know it's always great to hear from you :) The beanie is a funny shape isn't it! But I think a lot of that has to do with the way they were holding the ultrasound, cause it seemed to change shape quite a bit during the scan. I know what you mean about trying to focus on work - mine has gone down the pan the last few weeks! I was working just fine when ttc, but ever since the bfp, I've been rubbish! Thankfully we're not too busy at the minute! Hope you have a great day! x


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! I went to the walk-in, so lucky there was no one waiting!! The dr gave me a requistion for bloods every two days, one for an ultrasound, and a prescription for folic acid. 90 day supply. My ultrasound is next Tuesday!! She said it's a good sign that I got a positive before 4 weeks. No lecture, I think she was quietly judging me but I could be wrong. I wasn't happy with the line on the test this morning so I took another one after holding my pee for 3 hours, barely there. I think I may have ruined those ones, forgot them in the car overnight and it got pretty cold. I went and bought more and took another one which had a darker line than I've had so far. Let that be a lesson to me only to take one a day. 

2016: Thanks for reminding me about the folic acid, :thumbup: When did you work at a cat shelter? I used to work at the humane society, also with hundreds of cats, loved it! Glad your line is getting lighter, although I do find it strange to say that. Hope you're feeling a bit better. I feel like question girl today but are going to continue the accu? :hugs:

Britt: Glad you're still going to come and talk to us!! How are you doing today?

joli: great to see your beanie again! Easier to see this time! Glad you said they are a strange shape, never want to offend the mama :) Ben looked like a little hippo at my 8 week scan. Are you doing the nt scan?

gossip: I'm glad you're getting a new digi from them, way too expensive to be faulty! I'm so scared of the conception indicator, just avoiding that all together for now. I do want another frer though just to compare the lines. Hope you have a good appointment, it's exciting that you've set up the ultrasound! Exciting!

Hope I'm not forgetting anyone...just posting quickly before I finish cleaning. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: forgot about this, love that you did that thread! It's nice to see the hcg numbers with the tests! I have a slight obsession with that sort of thing :blush: I have estimated mine to be around 40...just from the comparisons, so I'll see if my prediction is right on Wednesday, well Thurs. if they're slow.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...you made me lol so hard with your pee stick antics! :rofl: I have actually had too much of a good thing this cycle (as you could rightly see from my other thread). I don't want to poas tomorrow but I have to until bfn. I am hoping the cheapy will be bfn tomorrow then I will do another superdrug one (because that was the first one to pic up the hormone for me)....and that will complete the saga.
Don't even know how I will bring myself to pee on one when I need to again in a few weeks time *sigh*

I picked up the referral from my GP to the new FS today. It is awful and basically makes me sound like a total nut job. I don't see how I can get an honest opinion with a letter like that. I am going to post all the boring details and my general rant in my journal so I don't bog all you ladies down with my crap.

...and to think I was feeling a bit better today until that :cry:


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> I picked up the referral from my GP to the new FS today. It is awful and basically makes me sound like a total nut job. I don't see how I can get an honest opinion with a letter like that. I am going to post all the boring details and my general rant in my journal so I don't bog all you ladies down with my crap.
> 
> ...and to think I was feeling a bit better today until that :cry:

Just read your journal... *ouch*... would like to :gun::grr: her on the head! Think you definitely need to get her to seriously amend the referral in order for you to have a fair chance with the second FS. :dohh: don't ever feel bad about ranting, I thot this was the whole point about the thread... that we can say stuff here that we would find it difficult to share with the people around us at the moment. :)


----------



## Joli

Nicole - it's great that they're checking your bloods every 2 days, and that you'll have your ultrasound on Tues! It sounds like you are in good hands - I just know this one is going to be a sticky bean for you!! I will have an NT scan, I think they will do it around 11/12 weeks. I can't wait to hear about your scan!! 

2016 - I just had a major rant on your journal...am infuriated with your GP and FS!!


----------



## chiarezza06

*Whine Alert*

Not too sure if it's the bug, or AF is drawing near, but it's a bad day today. Been feeling bloated, gassy and pukish. Not helping that I've got loads @ work to clear before I go on leave.


----------



## Joli

Chia - AF symptoms can also be bfp symptoms, so this might be a good thing! 2 more days until testing day!!


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck chia, all i had were af symtoms...how many times did i say af is coming girls? xx


----------



## chiarezza06

Hope you are right gals... but for now it really does feel like a bad case of AF and it's darn uncomfy. Besides, thought that bfp symptoms always come closer to, and mostly after AF is due?

Speaking of which... has the MS been staying away for the both of you?


----------



## GossipGirly

I had cramps that I thought were af cramps up a few days before af was due..no morning sickness for me at all, infect now a lot of symtoms...but just gtot 3+ on a digi x


----------



## chiarezza06

Hee... Cool! Now I totally understand the "usefulness" of a digital hpt. ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

defo has put my mind at ease xx


----------



## chiarezza06

:thumbup: you'll also be going for your doc's appt today rite?


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh xx


----------



## 2016

GG...yay for getting your 3+ and all the best for your appt today. :flower:

chia...sending some Aphrodite love and bfp luck your way :dust:

Nicole...glad the docs are doing your bloods, scan and gave you the folic prescription! That's fantastic!!!
I was about to add you to the grad list this morning then remembered myself and thought I should ask first :blush:

Lots of love to the rest of you girls too :friends:


----------



## chiarezza06

Thanks 2016. I just had this scary thought that IF I do get my BFP I would be feeling this bloated, pukish and uncomy for a good time more to come! 

Do any of you girls ever feel "afraid" about pregnancy weight gain, ms and all the other not so pleaseant bits?


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> chia...sending some Aphrodite love and bfp luck your way :dust:

Really don't feel very hopeful at the moment though... coz my most dependable AF symptom has appeared... I've got the sore boobs. :(

How's the complaint letter coming along? All drafted out?


----------



## GossipGirly

nah i dont feel afraid of weight gain even tho i need to fit in my wedding dress lol I intend to make the most of pregnancy and eat as I please and swim for exercise of course haha been to drs was rubbish I will write in my journal tho save spammin up this page xx


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I think you have every right to rant and rant a lot about this. I'm angry for you. I can't believe these doctors. I'm very happy you're writing the letter, that fs shouldn't be allowed to be so unprofessional and your letter could really help! I hope you can get somewhere with your gp. I'm not sure how it works in the uk but could your new fs call your old gp and get the results of the progesterone test over the phone? Oh and you can add me if you want, I never seem to stay there for long but why not? Seems ok so far.

chia: I think a lot of women get af symptoms in early pregnancy, really hard to distiguish. Are you still testing Thursday? Thanks for the tip about the chamomille tea! I didn't know that was good to help you sleep, I'll pick some up later!

gg: congrats on the 3+ :happydance: so exciting!! 

ladybird: Not sure if you're still on this thread but hope you're doing well. Did you ever get sore boobs yet? I am just asking because mine aren't sore and it bothers me a bit, I have heard that breast changes are most common with first pregnancies, wasn't sure if that included soreness.

joli: So not too long until you get to see the baby again! I think the nt scan would give good piece of mind, never had it with Ben but I will if I get that far again. I think it's possible to tentatively find out the gender at the scan. I say girl for you, only because you seem to be having a similar pregnancy as my best friend and she had a girl. Yeah not really basing that on much :) 

britt: You have your appt today? if I remember correctly. Let us know what the dr says! Good luck!!

Taebomama: :dust: Have a great feeling for you this cycle!! I really think having the heart condition fixed will help you get your bfp very soon! more relaxed and such! :hugs:

Not much new with me, took another frer...not as dark as the control line but darker than two days ago...so stunned that it's actually continuing to get dark. :) Hoping to get the beta results tomorrow!


----------



## nicole3108

would anyone mind if I post one more pic? Last one I promise!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> would anyone mind if I post one more pic? Last one I promise!

No! Please do. I love looking at HPTs :thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

yay! happy 8 weeks hibiscus!!! I seem to have missed that somehow :doh: ok I'll post it! I love looking at them too, looking at the pregnancy test gallery is quite a hobby of mine.


----------



## nicole3108

https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/14%20dpo%20and%2012%20dpo%20frer/?action=view&current=DSC08226.jpg

I can't figure out how to just post the pic on here, find it less annoying than photo bucket but had to use it anyway


----------



## 2016

Nicole....I could never get sick of looking at hpts. That is a lovely line increase in 2 days :yipee: Proper doubling. Your temps look excellent too. I will add you to the grads when I get home. What is your EDD?

To attach an image you need to "go advanced" when posting, then click on the little paperclip icon which makes a window pop up. If you have pop ups blocked on Internet explored it won't work (you can change this setting).
You then browse your hard drive and find the photo and click upload. Think it needs to be .jpeg format and not too big.
There is also something to upload a URL to show a pic but I have not done that before.


----------



## Britt11

good morning ladies,

Nic- LOVELY lines congrats hon, I am sure this is a sticky one

2016- glad your writing the letter, too often people place docs on this high pedestal and allow them to get away with inappropiate behaviour. I think they need to be held to a higher standard to be respectful and courteouos of their patients. I hope the new FS is excellent.

GG- glad all is going well
good to hear from you too Hibiscus

Yes, I have my apt today, looking forward to it. Although this period is finally normal it seems, quite different and heavy- so I'm feeling a bit more positive.
DH and I are both still sick so a bit at each other's throats right now...lol

hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> https://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy240/nicole3108/14%20dpo%20and%2012%20dpo%20frer/?action=view&current=DSC08226.jpg
> 
> I can't figure out how to just post the pic on here, find it less annoying than photo bucket but had to use it anyway

Ooh!! That's a GREAT line. Woohoo! It seems to me that your hCG is probably rising right on track. OK...this calls for a bunny :bunny:


----------



## 2016

:bunny: :rofl:


----------



## Joli

Nicole - that's a lovely line, woohoo! Keep the pics coming - I love looking at them!! Can't wait to hear about your beta tomorrow, I"m sure it's gonna be good!

Hey Britt! - sorry you and DH are still feeling sick, you poor things - it's been like a week now right?? You're seeing a GP today right? - hope it all goes well :)

Chia - I am totally worried about pregnancy weight, and in particular, stretchmarks!! I have some stretchmarks on my hips from my growth spurt, and my mom has a lovely flat stomach, but it's covered in stretchmarks, so I think I'm really susceptible to getting them. I've bought some Bio Oil, which I've had friends tell me about, so whilst it's a bit oily, I've started using it!

Hibiscus - can I ask i you've gained any weight at all? (no need to answer if you'd rather not!)


----------



## chiarezza06

GossipGirly said:


> nah i dont feel afraid of weight gain even tho i need to fit in my wedding dress lol I intend to make the most of pregnancy and eat as I please and swim for exercise of course haha been to drs was rubbish I will write in my journal tho save spammin up this page xx

Your wedding ticker always catches my attention :) How long does it take to prep for a wedding? Over in Singapore, everything has to be booked up a year ahead. I agree that you should just eat as you please... any cravings as yet?


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt - Am sorry you and DH are still sick... lots of water and rest :sleep:! 

Nicole - There's really something quite exciting about positive HPTs, especially ones like yours where the line keeps getting darker. Rem, I could not see anything on the first one! Am 50/50 about testing, some part of me just "knows" that AF is going to arrive, and I really want to hold off the POAS addiction as long as possible (I am already a BnB addict) :rofl: Totally understand how GossipGirly felt then.

Joli - My mum has really scary stretch marks too! Since you are in HKG, i.e. cosmetic heaven, you can consider trying Clarins Stretch Mark Control, lots of my "mummy" friends think it is great. https://sg.clarins.com/beauty-produ...ette/firming/stretch-mark-control/C020302004/


----------



## Joli

ooohh, thanks Chia, I'll go to Sasa to check it out! I've heard Tri-lastin is supposed to be very good too, but I think it's pretty pricy... I'll try whatever will work! lol

On a good note, I made it to the gym this lunchtime after no exercise for 2 months now! I've been dying to do a workout, so whilst it was strange cause I didn't really know what I could and couldn't to, it felt great to get some free-weights in my hands again!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - can I ask i you've gained any weight at all? (no need to answer if you'd rather not!)

I'm sure I have! I just haven't weighed myself in months because I'm too depressed about it. I started gaining weight like a year ago. Argh. I'm gonna force myself to weigh before I go to the Dr's on Thursday, so it's not a huge shock. I guess it's good to get a baseline...


----------



## Ladybird28

Afternoon ladies

yep I'm still here nicole, I am flitting between here and first tri but gotta keep up with what's happening with you lovely ladies. fab line on that frer, deffo seems to be doubling! As hibiscus says, a rabbit is definately in order! :bunny: (always wanted to use that one!)

just a quick visit cause I'm in work at the mo!:blush:


----------



## Ladybird28

Oh forgot to say, nicole - I still only have slightly sore boobs and tiredness as symptoms so don't worry too much xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - good luck with the docs on Thurs - I'm already imagining what my workout plans will be like after the baby is out to get back into shape! But I guess more than anything I'm grateful that I have a beanie - the weight isn't nearly as important in comparison!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all sorry was away my son ended up getting really sick yesterday and is sick today too, his temp has been fluctuating between 38.5 and 40.5 degrees celcius. So I've been nursing him. He slept all day yesterday and until noon today. 

AFM - CD2 for me today. But I'm ok with it, I knew she was coming anyways, oh well next time, at least my cycle was only 32 days last cycle. Wonder how long it will be this cycle.

Britt - Sorry about AF.


----------



## GossipGirly

ch - we have been booked up for about a year and a half, august is one of the most popular months in the uk to get wed so u have to get in early xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

How are all you lovely ladies?

As for the discussion about the worry of weight gain, stretch marks and other unpleasant pregnancy related stuff: I'm not too worried about weight gain. Although, with my first pregnancy I gained over 50 lbs...yikes!:mamafy: Pre-pregnancy weight was about 95 lbs, so that tells you that I'm not worried about stretch marks either...cause I got that out of the way with my first pregnancy. :haha: My next 3 pregnancies were normal weight gain and no new stretch marks. I lose the weight pretty fast. I love to workout (Tae Bo all the way!) and plan to do pregnancy workouts once I am PREGNANT. I got 2 pregnancy workout DVDs for Christmas and can't wait to open them up! I'm pretty sure I'll have to deal with the dreaded morning sickness :sick:, I did with all my previous pregnancies. But miracles do happen, so we'll see. 

*2016,* I read your journal...man, some doctors can be total jerks! I like the way you take action over your health. Keep up your determination, and don't let anyone intimidate you! 

I should go to bed. See you ladies in the morning! :flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> would anyone mind if I post one more pic? Last one I promise!

Why must you ladies ask this? We love them!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

Love looking at hpt!! 

and gossip...congrats on the 3+ i didnt get one of those untill i was well into my 6th week of pregnancy!!


----------



## chiarezza06

TaeBoMama - looks like you really do seem to lose the weight really fast - and you were really light pre pregnancy! 

Joli - Good that you got to finally exercise a little

GG - 1.5 yrs! Wow... you must be all prepped up and excited about it. And now you will have a little bundle of joy to add on to the festivities. 

Anyways, have got a "confession" to make. Felt so :sick: this morning that I decided to test, and as expected got my :bfn:. Must say, though I was half expecting it, it was really disappointing all the same. And to make it worse, news just came in that there's a cyclone approaching east coast Aussie, where I am supposed to be holidaying tomorrow! I know I should be like concerned that there will be no loss of life, etc, but ...


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks LA and sorry about bfn chia xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebomama, you must be tiny! I started at 134 pounds, but I'm pretty tall (5'8") and have an athletic build. I'm not used to putting on weight, so this is all very surreal! I just don't think I'm supposed to put this much on this quickly...but I guess as long as I stay the same between 7-12 weeks, I won't feel so bad! 

Chia - don't worry too much about your bfn, you're still in early early days yet!!


----------



## Joli

Happy 6 weeks Ladybird!!


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! The time is just crawling, I want my results, but there's a chance they won't be back until tomorrow, they send the blood away and get the results back in 2-3 business days. Usually it only takes 2 though. 

chia: sorry about the bfn but you're still so early! and you're not sure exactly when you ov'd. Still have my fx'd for you. Hope you can still go on vacation!How are you doing? 

britt: hope you and dh are feeling better! How did the appointment go? 

hibiscus and ladybird: Thank you for the bunnies!! made me so happy, I love that bunny!

sweetmama: sorry your son is sick, that's got to be stressful for you. How is he doing today. Also sorry af got you! Hope you have a nice short cycle! :hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

Here's hoping that you will get your test results soon! Keep us updated?

Am all good now that the initial disappointment has passed. In a way, I think this will enable me to enjoy my holiday more... even if the weather ain't too good, think I will just hole up in the hotel with hubby. :) Interestingly though, as I was gonna throw the test away, I realised that it has a super clear evap line, so I decided to give the hubby a lesson on how hpts work. Hee.


----------



## nicole3108

13 dpo hcg 51...not sure if that's good but I don't think it's bad either so I'm pleased. I called to get the results and his office was closed until 1 so I checked the walk-in clinic when I went to get my bloods done and he was there :happydance: So glad I got to see him, no judgement :) He said borderline is 50, so at 51 he's comfirming pregnancy...I have never heard borderline being 50, thought it was 20 but maybe their chart is different? 

He wants to see me again after the ultrasound and refer me to a gyno to set up a prenatal appt right away. (assuming it's in my uterus) I asked if I can have another ultrasound to see the heartbeat if they happen to see a sac on Tuesday (normally you only get one in first tri) and he said "yes, we'll do our very best for you" Such a nice man, this is so much different than last month when I was seeing the ER doctors. I know I'm being overly gushy but unlike most doctors I've seen I feel like he actually cares if I have a successful pregnancy and that makes me weepy a bit. Alright think I've rambled enough for now. Hope everyone is having a good day!

chia: glad you're still able to enjoy the vacation, what brand did you test with? 

britt: turning into a stalker but where did you go? :)

2016: how's the bleeding and pain? hope you're doing okay:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> 13 dpo hcg 51...not sure if that's good but I don't think it's bad either so I'm pleased. I called to get the results and his office was closed until 1 so I checked the walk-in clinic when I went to get my bloods done and he was there :happydance: So glad I got to see him, no judgement :) He said borderline is 50, so at 51 he's comfirming pregnancy...I have never heard borderline being 50, thought it was 20 but maybe their chart is different?
> 
> He wants to see me again after the ultrasound and refer me to a gyno to set up a prenatal appt right away. (assuming it's in my uterus) I asked if I can have another ultrasound to see the heartbeat if they happen to see a sac on Tuesday (normally you only get one in first tri) and he said "yes, we'll do our very best for you" Such a nice man, this is so much different than last month when I was seeing the ER doctors. I know I'm being overly gushy but unlike most doctors I've seen I feel like he actually cares if I have a successful pregnancy and that makes me weepy a bit. Alright think I've rambled enough for now. Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> chia: glad you're still able to enjoy the vacation, what brand did you test with?
> 
> britt: turning into a stalker but where did you go? :)
> 
> 2016: how's the bleeding and pain? hope you're doing okay:hugs:

Oh honey, i'm sorry i'm here- reading posts when i can just crazy with a few things. Off to the airport in an hour and a half for work. What was your result before the 51 today? i think at 13dpo thats a good # no??
I have everything crossed for you hon for a sticky bfp.

Chia sorry about the BFN, but it aint over hon.

2016- yeah how are you doing??? :hugs:
Tabeo- hope you catch that eggy

as for me, well been a little enthralled with something else, Joli knows all about it already ha ha
anyway, turns out my blood work was not so good on CD3, they are repeating it this month but it would explain why after 7 months DH and i still havent conceived. My fsh level came back at 10, which is on the high end. Normal is 2-10, so not impossible to conceive but would make it harder. Still trying to get my head around why and what the next step is. One day at a time i guess, hopefully i will get answers soon- was pretty sad yesterday but today already feeling better, you know me.
if anyone has any knowledge on CD3 levels let me know, would love any advice

major :hugs: to everyone
cheers, and happy St Paddy's day to those who celebrate
Britt


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nicole - He's still feeling very ill, I didn't get much sleep last night due to it so I'm feeling pretty tired.


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: Sorry for being a pain when you're upset :hugs: I'm just so used to reading your updates every morning, I've become accustomed to a daily dose of britt:) Glad you are feeling a bit better today. I'm sorry your fsh levels were on the high side. What was your estrogen level that day? I think that plays an important part in reading the fsh results, I dont know where I read that though, was googling it for my friend a bit a couple of weeks ago. I have read that often the fsh results vary quite a bit from month to month so hopefully they are lower next time. Although in the high end it is good you're within the norm. I don't know a whole lot about them but I will by tomorrow :thumbup: I'll try to find some reliable sites and post what I find.


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> 13 dpo hcg 51...not sure if that's good but I don't think it's bad either so I'm pleased. I called to get the results and his office was closed until 1 so I checked the walk-in clinic when I went to get my bloods done and he was there :happydance: So glad I got to see him, no judgement :) He said borderline is 50, so at 51 he's comfirming pregnancy...I have never heard borderline being 50, thought it was 20 but maybe their chart is different?
> 
> He wants to see me again after the ultrasound and refer me to a gyno to set up a prenatal appt right away. (assuming it's in my uterus) I asked if I can have another ultrasound to see the heartbeat if they happen to see a sac on Tuesday (normally you only get one in first tri) and he said "yes, we'll do our very best for you" Such a nice man, this is so much different than last month when I was seeing the ER doctors. I know I'm being overly gushy but unlike most doctors I've seen I feel like he actually cares if I have a successful pregnancy and that makes me weepy a bit. Alright think I've rambled enough for now. Hope everyone is having a good day!
> hope you're doing okay:hugs:

Looks totally within the normal range! https://betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=13

Mine was 102 at 15 dpo, so I imagine it was somewhere around 51 at 13 dpo. Yay!


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: Thank you!!! yay!! I can't believe I've been on that site so many times and never knew you could click and see each day! That's so exciting. You made me feel better it's reassuring to see how many people had similar levels at 13 dpo! :) My dr. won't say anything good or bad until he sees how they're doubling which is fine but I really did want to know if that was okay. 

britt: that was my first blood test, will get the next result on friday, forgot in the last message.


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: Thank you!!! yay!! I can't believe I've been on that site so many times and never knew you could click and see each day! That's so exciting. You made me feel better it's reassuring to see how many people had similar levels at 13 dpo! :) My dr. won't say anything good or bad until he sees how they're doubling which is fine but I really did want to know if that was okay.
> 
> britt: that was my first blood test, will get the next result on friday, forgot in the last message.

Yeah!!!!! you deserve this honey.

dont be sorry at all, i would miss anyone of you guys not being on the thread, its become a little family....PLEASE still post on here even though everyone is already pregs, it will be very quiet and lonely if you grads dont

Thanks, i have heard it can fluctuate it too, i just got the test done yesterday as well. In my heart i think we will still conceive but i think its going to take a lot longer than normal. We shall see, yes find out what you can on that babe!!
big hugs to you
btw where in Ontario do you live babe?
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Nicole...yup 51 sounds pretty good to me :thumbup: you managed to convince me 34 was ok at 17dpo when I had my bloods done :rofl:. Most important thing, as you know, is what it does over time. Sounds like your doc is being awesome - what a keeper! :yipee:

Britt...FSH levels were explained to me simply as the indication of how many eggs you have left. 10 is high, but still normal. It shows how much stimulation your ovaries need to produce follicles. I thought high FSH was common in people who ov very late or nit at all...and you don't seem to have that problem. I have seen girls on here devastated with results over 20, only for it to mysteriously drop to 4 the next month :shrug: Hopefully the docs will investigate a bit further and can help in some way if needed.

Chia...sorry about the :bfn:.....evap you say?.....hmmmm...what brand was it? Remember all my FRER "evaps"?

I have this dull pressure discomfort on my right pelvic area and the pain is making the front of my right thigh very sensitive :shrug:. I posted in my journal this morning that I was worried my IC daily tests were getting a bit darker. :cry:
I am due to go for more bloods at 8am tomorrow and then also have an appt with my GP in the afternoon to discuss her inaccurate referral letter.

Lots of love to all my Aphrodite sisters :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies!!

Nicole - that's an awesome beta result!! Really happy for you - without getting ahead of myself, it sounds like this one is a sticky bean! And bonus, your doctor sounds fantasatic!!

2016 - I wonder if the dull pressure is coming from where the beanie was, I hope your GP will be understanding and more sensitive about the things she wrote, and maybe you could sneak in a question about your tests getting darker. How long will it take before they have the results of your bloods?

Britt - I think Nicole is right, your FSH readings have to be read in conjunction with your estrogen levels (or estriol?). But given that you're at the high end of 'normal' - there's still a very good chance that you'll be able to concieve naturally. 

Chia - I think you're off on holiday today right? Have fun!!!!

Hibiscus - am I right in thinking you have a scan today??


----------



## chiarezza06

Nicole - Your doc sounds great! He really sounds like he cares.

Britt - :hugs: at least you have a start of an answer... sorry I don't have any knowledge to share

Sweetmama - hope your little boy gets well soon and you get some sleep! 

2016 - Just read your journal. Hope that your "negotiation" with your GP went well, and all the best for your bloods this morning! Hoping that the hospital is finally finally going to give you the attention that your deserve! :hugs2:

Joli - Hope I got this right, happy 7 weeks! :rain: Have you been taking bump pics?

Here's hoping that things pick up for everyone! :hug:

Anyways, test I used was a Clearblue easy, realised that no one else seems to be using this here, but CB has market domination at home.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Nicole - that's an awesome beta result!! Really happy for you - without getting ahead of myself, it sounds like this one is a sticky bean! And bonus, your doctor sounds fantasatic!!
> 
> 2016 - I wonder if the dull pressure is coming from where the beanie was, I hope your GP will be understanding and more sensitive about the things she wrote, and maybe you could sneak in a question about your tests getting darker. How long will it take before they have the results of your bloods?
> 
> Britt - I think Nicole is right, your FSH readings have to be read in conjunction with your estrogen levels (or estriol?). But given that you're at the high end of 'normal' - there's still a very good chance that you'll be able to concieve naturally.
> 
> Chia - I think you're off on holiday today right? Have fun!!!!
> 
> Hibiscus - am I right in thinking you have a scan today??

Morning! (Well, it's the night before here haha).
Nope, no scan for me, but I have my first appt with the OB NP tomorrow--yay! I got some paperwork in the mail that I had to fill out re: family history, genetic issues, etc., but I am not really sure what to expect at the first appt. I'll let y'all know how it goes.

Any news with you?? How are you feeling these days? 
I had a mild bout of nausea throughout the day today, but it's mostly gone away, which I felt a little worried about, but I've been really exhausted and the boobs are achier than ever.


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - Thanks for the congrats! :) I think CB easy isn't a particularly sensitive test...? I ordered a load of frer's from ebay, since you can't get them in HK...and if you go to your pharmacy (Watsons in HK - not sure what you have in Sing?) you can ask for a more sensitive early test rather than what you just buy on the shelves. I have been taking bump pics actually - well, DH has taken a pic of me at weeks 4.5, 5.5, 6.5 - and we'll keep this going, one pic a week! So I was going to put them all together in a collage for you gals, so that you could see the progression! I don't have a 'bump' per se, but I'm clearly rounder around my uterus in my 6.5 pic when you compare it to my 4.5 week pic! Promise when I get to 12 weeks, I'll post part 1 of the collage!

Hibiscus - you never know, they just might do an early scan for you tomorrow whilst they do all your paperwork! I'm feeling pretty good - my MS has gotten worse the last 3 days, but it's severly bad for about 10-15mins, then it eases up, and 1 hour later it's generally gone, so I have no complaints! My boobs still ache - and DH is still taking great delight in them! :rofl: Other then that, no cravings or being emotional, no being exhausted or needing to nap or fall asleep early...and the only thing that has made my stomach turn is the sound of DH opening the tin of catfood in the morning, and imagining the smell! Honestly, I can't even smell anything, it's just the thought of catfood! lol. I'm glad your nausea has mostly gone away, I don't think it's anything to worry about, you still have lots of other symptoms, your body has probably just gotten more used to the hormones. Good luck with your appointment (your) tomorrow (my) today! :flower:


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli - Thanks for the tip on the HPTs. :) Think I will hold off testing this time round till AF is overdue. Will check out the local phamacy when I get back.

Looking forward to the bump pic, I like looking at them as much as HPTs! Think they will be a really good "walk" down memory lane in the years to come. Now I've got a vested interest in monitoring your ticker. :rofl:


----------



## 2016

Joli...Congrats for 7 weeks! :wohoo: :bunny:

nicole...meant to say, in the uk they confirm pregnancy when your number is greater than 5!!!

me...Got fed up waiting for hospital so I called them. Progesterone is back and is 9 still. Haven't taken pessaries for 5 days so my bodys producing that on its own! should be less than 2 if I have started a new cycle :cry:
hcg not back yet :shrug:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I hope the hcg results are in soon, they're really making you wait! I hope it's just taking longer for your levels to drop, must be so stressful for you. :hugs: It is so hard waiting for a new cycle and not knowing what's going on. Thanks for telling me about the levels in the uk, sounds better to me. I think I was more disappointed with my levels being just over borderline than the actual number...seems weird to think if it were 49 then I wouldn't be pregnant offically. You raised a good point, and made me laugh :thumbup: I do think even if they're lower things can still be okay, need to calm down I guess! Just rambling now so I'll stop. Going to compulsively check the thread until you get your hcg numbers!


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the congrats 2016 :) That's so odd that your progesterone is still high... I wonder if this will help lengthen your LP naturally, since your body has realised it can produce this much progesterone. This must all be so frustrating for you...I hope it clears soon xx

Nicole - I know it must be really for you not to worry after everything you've been through, but your beta number is really very good! When is your next bloods - tomorrow?


----------



## nicole3108

joli: yay!! 7 weeks already! :yipee: I am unreasonably excited about your bump collage. I tried to remember the word estradiol yesterday, glad you know it :doh: I don't want to get ahead of myself either but I'm feeling pretty hopeful, thank you! 

sweetmama: That's awful your son is still sick, DS has been sick once and it's a terrible feeling. I hope he gets better very soon and you get some sleep. 

britt: Haven't found much on google, other than some places have 12 as the high end of normal. I am not sure if I'm searching for the right thing because all I keep finding are explanations of what fsh is. Where are you going for work? I feel like sometimes when you hear it may take longer it can happen more quickly for some reason. Terrible sentence but I couldn't think of a better way to put it. I live in Oshawa ON, about 40 mins from toronto. 

hibiscus: hope you have a great appointment, can't wait to hear how it went!! 

chia: Hope you're having a good day, still hoping you'll get your bfp this cycle :) Keep us updated if you pee on any sticks!

AF offically due today...always have a 34 day cycle, so I think I may have a 15 day lp. Either way I'm quite relieved since the cramping really makes you wonder.


----------



## nicole3108

yeah, tomorrow I get my results from yesterday and another test, should get those results tuesday. I have the ultrasound Tuesday, hope they can see a sac but I think it may be too early if my hcg isn't over 1000 yet.


----------



## 2016

Hcg 77 :cry:


----------



## nicole3108

I'm so sorry it's still rising, what did the dr say? :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Sorry I mistyped, meant to say 77. Still higher though. Waiting for the doctor to call me. Going slightly out of my head with worry :loopy:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Sorry I mistyped, meant to say 77. Still higher though. Waiting for the doctor to call me. Going slightly out of my head with worry :loopy:

Jeez..I wonder what the heck is going on?
Are you worried about ectopic?


----------



## hibiscus07

Happy 7 weeks, Joli! Seems like you just got your BFP last week--time is flying!


----------



## 2016

hibiscus07 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I mistyped, meant to say 77. Still higher though. Waiting for the doctor to call me. Going slightly out of my head with worry :loopy:
> 
> Jeez..I wonder what the heck is going on?
> Are you worried about ectopic?Click to expand...

VERY :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I mistyped, meant to say 77. Still higher though. Waiting for the doctor to call me. Going slightly out of my head with worry :loopy:
> 
> Jeez..I wonder what the heck is going on?
> Are you worried about ectopic?Click to expand...
> 
> VERY :cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry :(
It probably doesn't help, but keep in mind you will be OK no matter what happens. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

oh, 2016, I'm really sorry about the rising hcg... I really really hope the doc can come back to you with some positive news, I'm really feeling for you hon xxx

Nicole - it's so great that you're being taken care of. Lookin forward to hearing about your results tomorrow!! I found it quite hard to research Britt's situation too...lots of information about fsh, but the info and advice about high fsh varied so much, it's hard to figure out which is most relevant. 

Thanks Hibiscus - I feel like time is going by so incredibly slowly! I honestly can't wait to get through the 12 weeks - I bet you're looking forward to the same thing! Good luck wih your appointment today! x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... I'm thinking of you hun..... Hope it's not another ectopic! Keep us posted. I'm sure the docs will do some investigating and give you some much needed answers. *hugs* xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

*2016*, You poor thing! I hope it proves not to be ectopic. I'm sure the waiting is excruciating! :hugs2:

*Sweetmama*, How's your son today? 



chiarezza06 said:


> TaeBoMama - looks like you really do seem to lose the weight really fast - and you were really light pre pregnancy!

*Chia*,

Yeah, but that weight was when I was 20 years old. I'm still small, but about 20 lbs heavier. So, are you on vacation today? How's it going?



Joli said:


> Hey Taebomama, you must be tiny! I started at 134 pounds, but I'm pretty tall (5'8") and have an athletic build. I'm not used to putting on weight, so this is all very surreal! I just don't think I'm supposed to put this much on this quickly...but I guess as long as I stay the same between 7-12 weeks, I won't feel so bad!

*Joli*, Try not to worry too much about gaining weight. I know it's easier said than done. But as long as youre eating healthy and getting some exercise, your body will gain what it needs to have a healthy pregnancy. soon after the baby comes you can get serious with your exercising. Working out during pregnancy (not trying to lose weight though) has so many benefits and it will help you not gain too much weight. Here's a good article about exercise during pregnancy: https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/exercise-during-pregnancy

Congrats on the 7 weeks!:winkwink: I'm looking forward to those bump pics! Is that weird? LOL.

*hibiscus*, Have you been to your OB appointment today?

Well ladies, I'm starving so maybe I'll come back later to post some more. But once my kids wake up, we have to get to our studies (I homeschool them). Normally, they'd be up by now, but they were up late last night. I like it that way, I like my quiet mornings. :thumbup:

Take care!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All
I hope everyone is doing well today!
I just had my first OB appt and posted details over at the graduates thread. In short, everything went well, got my appts booked through 28 weeks. Scary and exciting...


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...glad all went well.


....loooong update in my journal :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls just popping in to say hi had a horrible 12 hour shift today with nausea and a nasty headache :( im ready for bed 1 down 2 to go, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Taebomama, He's good, thankfully he's feeling much better today then the last couple of days.

AFM - I went to the OB/GYN today and I got some kind of crappy news but she said my chances of concieving are good, she won't give me clomid till we've been trying 6 more months, but that's ok. The bad news was the geneticist she sent some blood work too says I have some chromosomal anomolies and that's probably why I've miscarried so much so there is really nothing they can do to stop it if I have a miscarriage, and that could be also what's causing infertility issues, but they are making my DF go for genetic screening just to be sure that its only me.


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> ....loooong update in my journal :cry:

I read your update. Wow, what the heck?! How could anyone be so uncaring and unhelpful? :hug:

I loved the song you posted--beautiful.


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the info Taebomama :) That article is really helpful!! I think weight has become more of an issue here in HK because with so many little chinese ladies having babies (who hardly gain any weight), the doctors here are not shy about telling Western women about getting fat - I went to my gyno, and one her last comments was "don't become a fat pregnant woman - you better not get fat, don't gain any more than 25 pounds, remember the baby is only 7 pounds" bla bla bla. I have a friend here who is 6 m onths pregnant, and her baby is in the 95th percentile for largeness, and the doctors are so mean to her about her weight - she's not even normally a big girl, but the doctors here can't seem to get their heads around Western women being bigger than Chinese women, and therefore their babies will be bigger and they are likely to gain more weight! But - you're right, I'm not going to get sucked into all that nonsense! I think you're so correct in saying your body will do what it needs to do to keep the baby healthy, so thank you! :) (and sorry for the rant!)

2016 - I'm going to have a read in your journal now... from what the girls have said, it doesn't sound good :(

GG - sorry you're feeling so ill! When do you think you'll tell your work about your news? They might be able to shorten your shifts a bit?

Hibiscus - glad everything went well with your appointment!! I'm looking forward to taking a peak read in the grad thread shortly!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Thanks for the info Taebomama :) That article is really helpful!! I think weight has become more of an issue here in HK because with so many little chinese ladies having babies (who hardly gain any weight), the doctors here are not shy about telling Western women about getting fat - I went to my gyno, and one her last comments was "don't become a fat pregnant woman - you better not get fat, don't gain any more than 25 pounds, remember the baby is only 7 pounds" bla bla bla. I have a friend here who is 6 m onths pregnant, and her baby is in the 95th percentile for largeness, and the doctors are so mean to her about her weight - she's not even normally a big girl, but the doctors here can't seem to get their heads around Western women being bigger than Chinese women, and therefore their babies will be bigger and they are likely to gain more weight! But - you're right, I'm not going to get sucked into all that nonsense! I think you're so correct in saying your body will do what it needs to do to keep the baby healthy, so thank you! :) (and sorry for the rant!)

Wow! I can't believe that stuff about the weight. I told my NP today that I'm concerned about gaining too much, since I am 20 lbs over where I want to be anyway, and she said that now is not the time to worry about it. She told me I need to gain at least 20-25 through this thing. I hope I can actually keep it to 25. I'm going to be counting on breastfeeding to lose weight _a lot_ haha


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - yoru NP sounds very sensible! I actually am stopping going to my gyno, and will just continue seeing my FS - my gyno's comments really put me off, and it wouldn't be such a big deal if she didn't talk about weight every time I see her! I'm not overweight at all, I'm right in the middle of my BMI ideal range, so for the gyno to make all these comments was worrying, and I could just imagine her scolding me for already putting on 3 pounds - as if pregnant women didn't already have enough to worry about! lol. I have heard breastfeeding burns 500-800 calories a day! - lucky for us!! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - yoru NP sounds very sensible! I actually am stopping going to my gyno, and will just continue seeing my FS - my gyno's comments really put me off, and it wouldn't be such a big deal if she didn't talk about weight every time I see her! I'm not overweight at all, I'm right in the middle of my BMI ideal range, so for the gyno to make all these comments was worrying, and I could just imagine her scolding me for already putting on 3 pounds - as if pregnant women didn't already have enough to worry about! lol. I have heard breastfeeding burns 500-800 calories a day! - lucky for us!! :)

Ya, I would be hesitant to go back, as well! That doesn't sound very welcoming. You said you're 5'8" and 135, right? That's totally normal and healthy-sounding. I'm the same height as you and have an extra 30 lbs on you! (Ugh) My perfect weight is actually 145. *not gonna stress, not gonna stress, not gonna stress, deep breath* :wacko:


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus, you're right, I'm 5'8" - I know it's hard not to stress isn't it! After your 12 weeks, are you going to do any exercise, or maybe because you're high risk, the docs will advise you not to do anything until after your pregnancy? After 12 weeks, I am going to try to take up prenatel pilates or yoga, and possibly some swimming too. I was 165lbs as well after my 1st year of Uni in England (too much fish 'n chips and kebabs!) but managed to get down to 135lbs the following year from joining the varsity rowing team, and have kept there since - but I do love my food, so I need to make sure I exercise along the way. I think my problem now is that I'm eating as usual, but not doing my usual exercise. Don't worry hon - we can bug each other after babies are out to hit the gym! :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus, you're right, I'm 5'8" - I know it's hard not to stress isn't it! After your 12 weeks, are you going to do any exercise, or maybe because you're high risk, the docs will advise you not to do anything until after your pregnancy? After 12 weeks, I am going to try to take up prenatel pilates or yoga, and possibly some swimming too. I was 165lbs as well after my 1st year of Uni in England (too much fish 'n chips and kebabs!) but managed to get down to 135lbs the following year from joining the varsity rowing team, and have kept there since - but I do love my food, so I need to make sure I exercise along the way. I think my problem now is that I'm eating as usual, but not doing my usual exercise. Don't worry hon - we can bug each other after babies are out to hit the gym! :flower:

That's right--we will have an aphrodite post-graduate support thread!

Regarding being high risk, I don't even know that I am high risk. My NP seems unconcerned, but wants me to feel reassured after the problems I've had and that stupid flipped chromosome. I sure as hell hope I don't become high risk. Fingers crossed! I'm actually convinced that the chromosome caused the 2 MCs but that this one must be viable since it's sticking so far! I might be delusional, but I think I might go crazy otherwise.

I haven't been exercising at all partially because I'm worried about risk, but mostly because I feel lazy! I hope I have energy after 12 weeks to start again, though. I had been seeing a trainer on and off for several years, but she left my gym recently. One of the things she said is that if you focus a lot on your core, it can make late pregnancy and labor easier. We're apparently not supposed to do any ab exercises while on your back, but the plank is supposedly really good for pregnancy core strength. Sounds good now, but I can't imagine doing that, face down, with a huge belly at 6 months!


----------



## Joli

yes, we will definitely have a post-grad thread! love the idea! :)

I don't think you're being delusional at all! From the scans and tests that you've had, you've got a strong little babe in there! It's great that the docs are being so cautious, but I'm sure everything is going to go along so well. I've heard that planks are good - I hate planks! lol I think squats and forward lunges are good too. I had a trainer, but he moved back to New Zealand, so I feel a bit in limbo, since I'm not sure what I can do or how far I can push myself. That's why I thought doing pilates or yoga in a class after 12 weeks would be safe enough and will give me some guidance on what to do. How's your MS now - is it entirely gone?


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls,
just a quick note because its been a crazy busy day here in lovely Regina :haha:
but i wanted to say hello and let you know i'm reading the thread and thinking of you guys

Nicole- look forward to hearing your high #'s tomorrow, glad the docs are taking good care of you
2016- i dont understand what is going on with you hon? someone has to be giving you answers soon....have you gotten a scan done? sorry if you already posted on that....agghh, i hope there is some reslolution soon. Big :hugs: to you

Hibiscus and Joli- weight gain are you kidding me??? Just enjoy your pregnancy and dont worry about what those nuts say...ha ha, my friend gained 70 llbs and she is only 5'5 albeit it took her almost a year to loose the weight but she did and had a healthy girl.
Joli you are gorgeous and suuuuper thin, i cant imagine you being any thinner- you are going to have a cute little prego bump. manga manga!! ha ha

as for me, cant wait to get home agggh....my customer made me drink in her room again tonight but i'm not feeling well so only had a couple of sips. Home late tomorrow night.

Sweetmama i feel your pain, I want the docs to do something now to help me, its great how they said you have a very good chance in conceiving on your own though. hugs


----------



## 2016

Hi girls....leaving for my scan in a minute. It's 2 hours drive away. DH is not coming with because I am, in theory, going into work after and my work is on the way back (in between the hospital and our house). it's just too far and too much traffic for a 120 mile 4 hour round trip! Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - you make me laugh so much - you're like a little ray of sunshine on this thread! manga manga - haha - best thing I've heard all day! :rofl:

2016 - Looking forward to your update after you return from your scan - I can't believe you're having to drive so far to get it! I'm keeping my fx'd that everything is ok x


----------



## 2016

I hate being right....

It's another ectopic. :cry:
Just trying to sort out a doctor who can give me the methotrexate.


----------



## Ladybird28

So sorry to hear this after all you've been through. At least they have finally given you a definate answer now. Just hope things go as best they can for you. Sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I'm so sorry that you have to go through this again. I wish there was something I could say to help. :hugs: Let us know how you make out today. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Thanks. I have found a hospital that will give the methotrexate...just waiting to be seen.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Sorry to hear your news 2016.... Hope things improve for you soon. Thinking of you hun x x


----------



## nicole3108

I'm glad you found one, it is not one bit fair that you've had to fight so hard to get proper medical care. You've been so strong and determined through this. I feel terrible that you were treated so badly by your dr. Is the hospital going to do your follow-up bloods?


----------



## 2016

Don't know...we will see when the doc finally calls me. If they are any good, I will come straight here next time. It is 20 miles from home but right near work :thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I hope you have found a good hospital! :hugs:

taebomama: congrats on the big O!! tww wait time, so exciting :dust:


----------



## 2016

Lady just came into the hospital. She walks up to the counter and says "I want a scan because I am pregnant and bleeding"...they said "have you had a positive pregnancy test?" and she said "no, I am 10 days late for my period, went out to get a test and started bleeding."
Sorry for being insensitive, but it makes me cross for people to turn up here demanding stuff without the basics of taking a pee test. Takes the limited available service away from genuinely concerned women. We all know how easy it is to get your ov date wrong, so her period might not be late at all. I mean it could be late but I really think she should have tested! I will get back off my soapbox now. :blush:
Sorry I just feel so angry with the world today :cry:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016: Hugs mama, I completely agree about that lady, she should have tested. We know what its like to struggle with fertility issues, its so frustrating when people demand stuff


----------



## 2016

I have been admitted. They won't just dish out the methotrexate and surgery might still be on the cards. Have to see snr consultants and they will decide. Phone almost out of battery so won't post again for a while.
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> I hate being right....
> 
> It's another ectopic. :cry:
> Just trying to sort out a doctor who can give me the methotrexate.

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry :hugs:
This is so stressful. How did you determine that? What happened? Were they willing to do a scan? Same tube as last time? Argh--so frustrating!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Oh Hun hope everything goes ok. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Joli

2016 - I am so so so sorry you're going through this again, I really feel for you. We're all here for you, and you know we'll give you as much support as we can. I hope you'll be able to see the senior consultants shortly. This just goes to show how rubbish your other doc was, since the scan has clearly showed that you are having an ectopic. I hope this all gets sorted for you soon - this is hard enough for you to deal with without the added stress of having to find the hospitals etc. yourself. xxx


----------



## 2016

Another long update in my journal. I am back home under "watchful waiting". Let's hope I don't rupture in the meantime :cry:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: posted in your journal a bit ago so just more :hugs: wish there was something I could do. Hope you are doing okay. 

It's so quiet on here! Hope everyone is doing well, looking forward to reading all of the updates! 

I called yesterday for my beta results. I worried after that I had heard her wrong but I am 99% sure that I heard correctly. 13 dpo: 51, 15 dpo: 185 so a doubling time of 25.82 hours...so shocked!!! :yipee: I should have asked again to make sure but I didn't question my listening skills until I got off the phone. I had to go to a different lab and use my requisition from last cycle because the lab at my clinic closes at 12 on fridays and I forgot :dohh: Good thing is I can go this afternoon and get my results from yesterday, they do the tests on site so they come in right away. Apparently they won't send the results to my dr. but I think that's bs, they did last time.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...wow fantastic betas! Sounds like this is your lucky super sticky bean! :yipee:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Girls, just a quick one to check in on you all. Please forgive all typos, etc, but posting on a BB on this "laidback" network is harder than I thought it would be. 

2016 - Am so sorry about all that has been happening. Lots of hugs and really hope that things will be sorted out soon. 

Nicole - Great news on the HCG levels! Keep the updates coming. 

As for me, had a great two days of sleep, food, sun, sleep! Rollercoasters tom, hope that AF stays away for one day more!


----------



## hibiscus07

Wow, Nicole! Those numbers are great! It sounds like things are right on track--yay!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
my apologies as well for being quiet its been a very crazy busy business trip and i got back quite late to Cgy last night

2016- so awful, i read your journal last night but havent this morning, i hope you get the help and medicine you need hon. Big hugs to you...we are here for you

Nicole- those #'s sound pretty darn near perfect, woo hoo congrats!!

Chia- I hope AF stays aware for 9 months for you!!! have you tested yet??

i got to run girls sorry, I have to head to our rental property this morning, should be back on later in the day (hopefully)
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been a bit quiet today, with baby on the way, DH and I decided to take a look at some bigger properties, and believe it or not, we found one today! Right now we only work 10mins from work, but our apartment is tiny - we've now found ourself a house, about 45mins from work... it's still under construction, and we spent 12 hours today negotiating what will and will not be included in the purchase price. Exhausted! 

Nicole - what awesome beta numbers!! I just know this one's gonna be a sticky one for you!!

Britt - how's everything going with you? Are you feeling a lot more chilled out now that you've stopped temping? I have found it quite liberating! 

2016 - I'm so sorry you're going through this... I can't begin to imagine how you must feel. We're thinking of you!!

Chia - hope you're having an awesome holiday!


----------



## 2016

Joli...Huge congrats on the new house! Wonderful news!


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016, thanks :) I've just had a read of your journal, I am just speechless, I wish there was more that we could do or say to make this all better again. Before you consider IVF, I wonder if IUI would work for you guys like it did for us... When you have an ectopic, does it often happen because the egg gets fertilised too high up, so but the time it's ready to latch on, it's still in the tube? Maybe with IUI they can work out the timing better, since they control the time which you ovulate? DH and I had accepted that we were most likely going to have to go through with IVF, and whilst it wouldn't have been easy, I was already injections for 25 days, and feeling several eggs develop, so I don't think the feelin would have been that dissimilar. But in saying all this... without tempting face, Nicole seems to have a sticky one this time, after having several ectopic, so there is hope in concieving naturally... hopefully your new FS will be able to advise you on the best way forward. One step at a time hon... but we're here for you every step of the way! xxx


----------



## 2016

I think the problem with IUI is that the embryo will still form in the tube and, if it's obstructed, is likely to stick there again. I know nicole has been very lucky with her bean this time but I personally can't go through this stress and risk ever again. :nope: If it were easier to get reasonable treatment in this country eg. more easily get the methotrexate shot if all went wrong, I might be tempted to try again and again.
Sorry if that's weak...but I feel weak right now :shrug:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies I O on CD15 and my man aint here! pout


----------



## GossipGirly

hello sorry I havnt been on iv been to the emergency docs today as I had some cramps and bleeding and then my discharge got more dark orange than yellow as usual anyway cut a long story short everything is fine and i got some antibiotics for a nasty water infection.

hope all is well with everyone sorry I havnt really read up just skimmed as a bit tired tonight xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, wanted to say a quick hello, sounds like everyone has had a busy weekend.
Shey- oh no!! is he coming home at all during your fertile period?? hope so

GG- oh my gosh hon, I hope all is okay with you. Sorry to hear that you've been going through this scare, I hope the antibotics did the trick. :hugs:

Joli- hon how are you doing, its Monday morning there now.

2016- gosh hon, worried havent heard an update for you hope all is okay and that you got the medication and treatment you so need for this ectopic. :hugs:

Nicole- how are you doing sweetie?? Hope you are getting excited about your sticky BFP. :thumbup:

Tabeo- how are you doing hon? I believe you are in the 2ww

as for me nothing exciting, cycle day 8, had some EWCM yesterday so DH and I BD but of course negative opk so strange...I had EWCM at this point in my cycle last month too...hopefully i get lots around O time.

anyway, hope to hear from everyone soon
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hi all.

Have to dash for work but just to let you know I am on the mend. Update in my journal for those of you who like long stories. :haha:

xx


----------



## chiarezza06

Hello girls...

Joli - great news about the house! 45mins ain't too bad if it gives you some space. Out of curiousity, do you speak cantonese? 

2016 - glad that you are on the mend. Big Hugs!

GG - rest well gal. 

Britt - have fun BD-ing!

Nicole - hope things are good. Any new symptoms?

I had a great couple of days at the theme parks, and was egging hubby on to take all the thrill rides incl one that had a 120m/39 storey drop. AF has not arrived as yet, but I can so feel it coming. Will see how it goes tom! Went to the pharmacy and had my "first" look at a FRER test, contemplating buying a pack home. ;) have never seen a "pink" test before.


----------



## nicole3108

shey: Sorry you missed ov this cycle, can you set it up so he'll be there next cycle? Must be so hard ttc in different places. 

britt: Good to hear from you!! It's always good to bd just in case! So excited for when you're in the tww again!! I've been enjoying my bfp in between freaking out over nothing. :blush: 

2016: How's it going being back at work? Did you end up telling you boss what's going on? hope your blood work comes back soon so you'll have a better idea of what's going on. So glad you're not in pain anymore. 

joli: that's so exciting about the house! When will you be moving? 

chia: I hope af doesn't come, I find it really hard to tell the difference between af cramps and early pregnancy cramps so you never know! You have a lot of self restraint not to buy the tests! :thumbup: 

gossipgirly: Glad it was nothing serious! Hope you're feeling better. :)

I still haven't got my results from Friday, they don't do them on site, not sure why that woman told me they do. Normally they are back within 24 hrs but I guess since it was a saturday they didn't come in. Today they should be in for sure! ms is kicking in already, but it was the same with ds so I think it's a good sign. This is gross but I just have so much stomach acid when I'm pregnant, makes me throw up pretty often, didn't have much luck eating yesterday. Never thought I'd be so happy to puke but it does make me feel like things are probably okay. My first ultrasound is tomorrow, so nervous!!


----------



## Joli

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't been on earlier, it's been a manic day with sorting out the property and finding a mortgagor, lawyer - boring stuff!! Onto better things!

2016 - do you think the FS in the UK would be able to do IVF for you, are there any regulations on how long you have to have been trying etc? I don't think there's really any issues in HK, but I think some countries are different. If you do decide to go down that route, maybe you'd want to consider doing it back in SA - great medical care and much cheaper than the UK. I'm going to have a read of your journal shortly to see how you've been getting on x

Britt - that's great that you've got ewcm already! about 6 more days until the big O! I'm doing well - pretty emotional the last few days, I seem to get angry very quickly, then will be near tears the next second when I feel bad for being angry for no good reason! DH is being very patient! MS is still not too bad, and managable, so I think I'm pretty lucky!

GG - you must have been so terrified- i'm so glad everything is ok!!!

Nicole, I'm looking forward to your beta results - having MS is a great sign! I'm sure your results will be great. Make sure you get a pic of your scan to send us!

Chia - are you going to test tomorrow?? Glad you had a fun holiday! I can speak some Cantonese, but not great! My mandarin is a lot better, since my mom is from Taiwan - but it's just conversational, I can't talk to clients in legal language! Are your parents originally from Singapore?


----------



## 2016

Joli...dont think there are any regulations how long you have to have been trying if you are willing to pay for it. If you want it through government health it's 2-3 years.
You are right it's much cheaper in SA but I would have to have some of the stuff done here as I can't well go out there twice or stay there a month. Thing is with the cost of plane tickets, I wouldn't be surprised if it worked put the same just to have it all here. 2 plane tickets would be about £1500 from here! :shrug:

Anyway...Saturdays bloods are back up from 130 to 200 :growlmad:

am having accu right now to try help my body heal :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

2016 - just so you know, DH and I looked into it because we thought we would need IVF - if you go to Thailand, the medical care is excellent (the hospitals look like hotels), and it costs about US$4,000 (which is half the price it would cost in HK). We even went to visit the hospital, it's beautiful. Most people from HK doing IVF will go there, excellent reputation. You need to be in Bangkok for a total of 18 days to complete the treatment. I'm not 100% sure what the flights are from the UK, but the flights to HK direct from London are usually about 400 quid off peak season, and a flight from HK to Bangkok is very cheap, as it's only a 1.5 hour flight. This is just some food for thought!

This is the hospital we were going to use: https://www.bumrungrad.com/

Here's the fertility center:
https://www.bumrungrad.com/overseas...ces/clinics-and-centers/fertility-center.aspx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
Chia- oh my gosh have you tested yet????? :test:
so excited for you.

Nicole- glad to hear everything is going well, i feel so good about this one for you :baby::thumbup:

Joli- hope you get the house hon, i cant believe you will be 8 weeks soon!! :thumbup:

2016- it sounds like things are settling, i will be so happy for you when your HCG is 0 and you can get your body back to normal :hugs:

Nothing exciting with me but i must get back to work...
Oh i had EWCM for one day only back to normal now, i imagine i will O in 6 days...

cheers,
:kiss:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli-Hope you enjoy the house, I'm getting so frusterated with the packing part of it I just want to throw everything out.


----------



## nicole3108

britt: I think it's a great sign that your body is so regular. hope the next 6 days fly by for you, have fun bding!! 

2016: sorry your levels from saturday were higher. I'll keep stalking your journal to see what the dr says.

I don't know where my results are!! :( not in the computer yet...starting to wonder if they went directly to my gyno's office. I phoned there but they aren't in until wednesday. Been harassing the walk-in and the office of the dr. who wrote the referral but no results yet. I'm going to stop by the walk-in clinic around 7 and see if they are in yet. They've never taken this long to get into the computer before, this clinic is normally so quick. I wouldn't be so impatient if that woman hadn't told me they would be in on Saturday.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nicole I hope everything gets sorted quickly for you


----------



## 2016

Happy happy 5 weeks Nicole! :yipee: Hope you get your bloods soon but I am sure everything is fine :hugs:
MS already? Must be a girl! :haha:


----------



## Joli

Happy 5 weeks Nicole!!!!


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... just a quick note before I go to sleep... finally had a chance to view the site from an actual comp instead of a mobile device... what a difference it makes! 

Joli - Sounds like the house deal is moving along. :) Good for you! Never realised that your mum is Taiwanese. My parents are both Singaporeans, and my dad is actually Cantonese, but I can't speak any. 

Nicole - Happy 5 Weeks! :rain:

GG - Hope you are feeling better.

2016 - Finally managed to read your journal. Mot much I can say but :hugs:! Wrt the twigs, try drinking them when they are hot, I reckon it tastes better than when cold, and have a sweet nearby on standby to suck on. At least that's my "method" whenever I'm forced to take some... I really do believe that chinese medication is good when trying to maintain a "balance" in one's body.... somewhat related to the yin/yang methodology.

Well girls, never had a chance to contemplate testing this morning coz AF arrived the moment I got up! Am contemplating either temping or using OPKs this cycle... after 4 mths or so, need to figure out when I actually O / what my cycle is really like.


----------



## Joli

ohhh, Chia, sorry AF came! Temping can be a bit stressful, but for me it was so incredibly useful, cause my cycles were all out of whack. Cantonese is a really hard language to learn! It has something like 9 accents, I find Mandarin a lot easier. Oh, I would strongly recommend using opks, they're great - but you might get obsessed with POAS <peeing on a stick>! :rofl:


----------



## nicole3108

chia: very sorry that af got you, you might like temping, I never thought I would but it's actually quite fun to see when you ovulate. I thought it made the time pass a bit more quickly as well. Lots of :dust: for this cycle!! 

2016: I am very interested to see how the twigs work for you. It's so weird that she could tell which side the ectopic is on. I never knew about all of this stuff before. Hope your levels have dropped. Good luck! :hugs:

taebomama: How are you doing? haven't checked your chart in a bit, going to do that now. Hope you're having a good tww!! :dust: 

sweetmama: how are you doing? is ds better now?

britt: hope you're having a good day! :)

It's 3 hours until my ultrasound, I'm so nervous! I definitely won't get my beta results until after, they said to check this afternoon. Does anyone know what they should be able to see today? I think it's too early to see a heartbeat?


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - I think it is too early to see a heartbeat, usually it starts at 6 weeks. I had a scan around 4w4d, and they couldn't see anything at that time - but you never know, by 5 weeks, they might be able to see your little bean! Hope so - send pics!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Nic, good luck wtih the scan I'm sure everything will be perfect!!
Chia- sorry the witch got you, good luck for next cycle. Opk's are great if you dont want to jump into temping each day
How are you Sweetmama?
2016- hope all is well, look forward to hearing your update.

I got pummled in soccer last night so I am not mobile right now...ggrrr, cant even bend my leg. What is wrong with some people?? seriously its just a game

Have a great day and a great sleep Joli!! you should be in bed by now little mama :)
cheers,


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing today?


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Happy happy 5 weeks Nicole! :yipee: Hope you get your bloods soon but I am sure everything is fine :hugs:
> MS already? Must be a girl! :haha:


Don't go by morning sickness as a gender predictor, 2 out of the 3 boys I had (the ones I gave up for adoption) ended up being morning sickness all 9 months lol.



nicole3108 said:


> chia: very sorry that af got you, you might like temping, I never thought I would but it's actually quite fun to see when you ovulate. I thought it made the time pass a bit more quickly as well. Lots of :dust: for this cycle!!
> 
> 2016: I am very interested to see how the twigs work for you. It's so weird that she could tell which side the ectopic is on. I never knew about all of this stuff before. Hope your levels have dropped. Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> taebomama: How are you doing? haven't checked your chart in a bit, going to do that now. Hope you're having a good tww!! :dust:
> 
> sweetmama: how are you doing? is ds better now?
> 
> britt: hope you're having a good day! :)
> 
> It's 3 hours until my ultrasound, I'm so nervous! I definitely won't get my beta results until after, they said to check this afternoon. Does anyone know what they should be able to see today? I think it's too early to see a heartbeat?

I'm ok, DS is MUCH better thank you for asking, he's been back to his playful self for a few days now.



Britt11 said:


> Hey Nic, good luck wtih the scan I'm sure everything will be perfect!!
> Chia- sorry the witch got you, good luck for next cycle. Opk's are great if you dont want to jump into temping each day
> How are you Sweetmama?
> 2016- hope all is well, look forward to hearing your update.
> 
> I got pummled in soccer last night so I am not mobile right now...ggrrr, cant even bend my leg. What is wrong with some people?? seriously its just a game
> 
> Have a great day and a great sleep Joli!! you should be in bed by now little mama :)
> cheers,

I'm doing ok, I've come to acceptance of what my fate is and if its in God's will I will have a baby my first try if not then I will be blessed in his time.

AFM - Its 7 days till we move, I'm getting soo excited!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey everyone!

As much as I'd like to, I can't get a post in every day. But I do keep up with you all. 

*Joli: *Congrats on the house! Got pics?

*Nicole:* Regarding your ultrasound, I copied this from a site:

_*Week 5 - Gestational Age (Fetal age 3 weeks)*
The gestational sac is often the first thing that most transvaginal ultrasounds can detect at about 5 weeks. This is seen before a recognizable embryo can be seen. Within this week, at about week 5 ½ to the beginning of the 6th week, a yolk sac can be seen inside the gestational sac. The yolk sac will be the earliest source of nutrients for the developing fetus.

*Week 6 - Gestational Age (Fetal age 4 weeks)*
5 ½ to 6 ½ weeks is usually a very good time to detect either a fetal pole or even a fetal heart beat by vaginal ultrasound. The fetal pole is the first visible sign of a developing embryo. _

Let us know how it goes!!!


*chia:* I'm sorry the witch got you. Your time will come! :flower:

*Britt:* Did you pummel her back? If not, maybe next time. 

*2016: *You're in my prayers! :hugs:

*Shey: *How are YOU doing?

As for me, I'm doing well. Just trapped in the dreadful 2ww. The witch is due on March 28th, the day before my anniversary, which is also my birthday AND my husband's birthday. We normally go skiing and stay a night or 2 in Lake Tahoe. But who really wants an ultra-expensive room with a Jacuzzi tub, fireplace, etc. when the WITCH is here? So we are postponing our getaway until April (on the tail end of my possible O time). Of course there is a possibility that the witch won't come this month--but I'm not taking my chances with a messed up anniversary getaway. But a BFP would be a wonderful b-day/anniversary gift! 

I'll talk to you all soon. I better go get some things done! Take care, all!


----------



## nicole3108

hey, going to be on later to catch up but thought I would let you know how the ultrasound went. It's in my uterus :yipee: saw the sac, which was a black dot but my little black dot :) She wouldn't give me a picture, she said she is superstitous and I can get one at the next ultrasound. I still wanted one but I was too happy to argue. She said it was so small they couldn't date it accurately yet but said that is normal when it's so early. Have an appointment friday morning with my family dr. Still no blood results but I imagine they're fine, had more done today and those should be in Thursday. :)


----------



## 2016

Brilliant nicole!!!! That is so awesome your beanie made it to the right place! You give me hope you really do :hugs:
I think this calls for......
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> hey, going to be on later to catch up but thought I would let you know how the ultrasound went. It's in my uterus :yipee: saw the sac, which was a black dot but my little black dot :) She wouldn't give me a picture, she said she is superstitous and I can get one at the next ultrasound. I still wanted one but I was too happy to argue. She said it was so small they couldn't date it accurately yet but said that is normal when it's so early. Have an appointment friday morning with my family dr. Still no blood results but I imagine they're fine, had more done today and those should be in Thursday. :)

Haa thats awesome!! I just knew it, had a great feeling about this one Nicole. :happydance: Remember I did have that pregnant dream about you too... :)
:hugs:

2016, how are you feeling hon? have your levels gone down? thinking of you


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> hey, going to be on later to catch up but thought I would let you know how the ultrasound went. It's in my uterus :yipee: saw the sac, which was a black dot but my little black dot :) She wouldn't give me a picture, she said she is superstitous and I can get one at the next ultrasound. I still wanted one but I was too happy to argue. She said it was so small they couldn't date it accurately yet but said that is normal when it's so early. Have an appointment friday morning with my family dr. Still no blood results but I imagine they're fine, had more done today and those should be in Thursday. :)

I'm so happy your bean made it safely to your womb.:happydance:


----------



## Joli

Morning gals!

Britt - can't believe you got an injury! Gotta be careful with your knees in soccer. I always find it ridiculous how some girls can take friendly matches so seriously. Netball is supposed to be a non-contact sport, but that's a world class understatement! The nails and trips and barging come out in full force! :rofl: I hope you have a speedy recovery, and remember RICE (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation)!

Nicole - what fantastic news!!!! I'm sooo happy for you! That's so cute that your doc is superstitious - it's not a combination that you normally hear of, doctors are normally so black and white in their beliefs. What are you getting checked with your family doc on Fri? Did they tell you when your next scan will be? 

Taebomama - great to hear from you! - our first year anniversary will be 28 March, so we'll be celebrating on your birthdays! That's so sweet you guys have the same birthday! - same year too? No pics of the house yet, cause it's still under construction...

Sweetmama - I had no idea that you have given 2 boys for adoption, I'm sure you've made some other couples very happy indeed. Good luck with the move!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Taebomama - great to hear from you! - our first year anniversary will be 28 March, so we'll be celebrating on your birthdays! That's so sweet you guys have the same birthday! - same year too? No pics of the house yet, cause it's still under construction...

Oh yeah, NOW I remember you saying it was under construction...Duh:dohh: 
That is so cool that your anniversary is so close to mine. ; ) Happy Anniversary--a little early! I'll be turning 38 (ouch!). 8-[ My hubby is 4 years older than me.


----------



## 2016

Hi girls.

Sorry for not posting much. I am sinking into a pit of despair and dont want to bring you down. I post in my journal most days so you can see what I'm up to.

The just is my hcg went up from 200 on Saturday late night to 330 yesterday morning. Have started bleeding heavy again and am just about ready to give up on the world.
Am going back to the hospital today to wait around for hours to be seen and I am guessing I am reaching the end of the road and they are going to want to operate soon.....althought this is the NHS we are talking about so who knows.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you today and hoping that you can finally get some closure. Don't worry about how much you're posting or anything, you're going through a terrible time. I don't agree that you would bring us down though, we're here to listen no matter how bad things get! :hugs: I think it's great that you are posting in your journal though, good to get everything out. Thank you very much for all of those bunnies and your message. :)

joli: The woman who did the ultrasound was an ultrasound tech, normally doctors don't do the ultrasounds. There is one dr. that does them, she's training to be a radiologist. she did several with my ectopic in the summer and was really good. I was disappointed that she didn't do mine yesterday but I think maybe because it wasn't as serious this time they just put me in with one of the other people? How's everything with you? what are you anniversary plans?

britt: Hope your leg is better today, do you play soccer often? is it weird that I'm counting down to when you ov? I can't believe your dreams are so accurate, you were right! 

taebomama: That's so sweet that you have so many special days all in one! Good choice on not going away if there's a chance the witch could be there. Wouldn't be nearly as enjoyable. Hope so much that she takes a 9 month vacation though! Sending lots of :dust: 

sweetmama: I didn't know you gave up two boys for adoption either, I think that's amazing. You should be so proud of yourself. I had bad ms with my ds too...eased off after first tri but I did throw up fairly often right to the end. I can't remember how old your ds is? Good to hear he's feeling better!

shey: how's it going? hope you're doing well!

Nothing new with me really, still kind of shocked in a good way. Seems unreal. I've never seen dh get so giddy about pregnancy. He was happy when I got pregnant with ds but I guess he had trouble visualizing there actually being a baby in there. Can't blame him for that though, I couldn't wrap my head around that for the whole 9 months. Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope everyone has a good day! :)


----------



## 2016

Have to choose. Surgery or methotrexate. What would you do?
I am thinking I will wait until I see the fs tomorrow and get her opinion what's best for future success. :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Have to choose. Surgery or methotrexate. What would you do?
> I am thinking I will wait until I see the fs tomorrow and get her opinion what's best for future success. :cry:

I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I can't imagine; dealing with a loss is hard enough. Dragging it on like this must be torture.

I'm curious what the FS will say about this. I don't know much about the options. Is it the same tube as last time? If so, perhaps surgery would help clear the path a bit?
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...Yup. Same tube. Although for all they know my "good" tube might also be defunct! Problem with the methotrexate is it might not work and I might end up having surgery anyway...after weakening my immune system. Problem with the surgery is I will only be left with one tube and that could be just as dodgy. :shrug:
I hope my body can hang on long enough for the specialist tomorrow.


----------



## Britt11

oh boy 2016, i am so sorry for what you are going through. Agggh, i cant believe the numbers are increasing, i dont know much about ectopics- but I thought the body would rid of it things naturally on its own like a chemical, boy is that ever inaccurate. I am hoping you get closure and get healthy very VERY soon- I agree the FS will know what the best option will be. Thinking of you.

Nicole you are so cute, happy 5weeks+1!! so happy for you. I love that you are counting down O time for me, what is it now 4 days?? no positive OPK yet, so i might be on a clear CD15 O time now.
I went to the Acu lady yesterday, ovaries felt wierd and almost painful after, what the heck?? And she sold me some expensive herbal brew.... lol
Yes, I am a big soccer fan I used to play fairly competitively- Div 1, now its suppose to be rec but people still take it seriously. You guys are going to laugh, the person that took me out was a man!! can you believe it, what a loser this is suppose to be coed rec, you think he was playing for the FIFA cup. Some guys in this league used to play majors and just dont know how to tone it down. The girls can be nasty biatches as well, i know what you mean Joli!! Oh well still icing the knee today.

How is everyone else this morning, Sweetmama, Taebo? Joli, i guess its night time.
hugs,


----------



## Joli

Taebomama - happy early anniversary to you too!! We had our wedding banquet last year at The Peninsula Hotel here in HK (the most awesome hotel ever!), so we have vouchers this year to use their spa to get a massage and a facial, and we will have dinner at their fancy French restaurant. Really looking forward to it!! When we first met in London, I was already planning on moving back to HK, and had a great job offer out here - I bought him a book called "Tai Pan" (written in the 1960's) and it was about the first tycoons out in HK, a fantastic story (and now a movie starring Pierce Brosnen). So with this being our first year anniversay (which I believe is your Paper Anniversary), I have bought DH a first edition 1965 hardback of this book which in many ways brought us together. 

Britt - that's so strange about the acu and your ovaries! I wonder if maybe there's increased blood flow or something - did she say that you'd feel anything afterwards? What is the herbal brew for, did she say? Keep resting that knee... unfortunately knee injuries take forever to heal...but at least you've finished your season right? 

Nicole - I sm soooooooooo happy for you, I'm not surprised your DH feels giddy! Do either of you hope you will have another boy or a girl?

2016 - I do not know whether surgery is the best way forward or not.. if you only have 1 tube, will you have to go down the IVF route, or is it still highly possible to concieve naturally?

Hibiscus - I forgot to mention the other day, it's so awesome that your ticker has moved up a block, it must feel like you've reached such a milestone - can't wait until I'm there too!


----------



## GossipGirly

hello girls sorry im really quiet i just havnt got much to say, hope your all well
2016 :( i dont know much about either procedure and i hope the fs gives u a better service than the other nhs practitioners have done xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Have to choose. Surgery or methotrexate. What would you do?
> I am thinking I will wait until I see the fs tomorrow and get her opinion what's best for future success. :cry:

I wish I could at least help out by offering up what I'd do in this situation...but I can't really say! I think I'd do what you're planning; ask the FS for her opinion on sucess for future pregnancies. My heart goes out to you. I will continue to read your journal, but I'm sure no one here would mind you posting directly on this board. We're friends right? Friends are supposed to be supportive through the rough spots. We're here for you--as much as cyber friends can be. So feel free to express your feelings here, too. Listening is the best I have to offer. :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Taebomama - happy early anniversary to you too!! We had our wedding banquet last year at The Peninsula Hotel here in HK (the most awesome hotel ever!), so we have vouchers this year to use their spa to get a massage and a facial, and we will have dinner at their fancy French restaurant. Really looking forward to it!! When we first met in London, I was already planning on moving back to HK, and had a great job offer out here - I bought him a book called "Tai Pan" (written in the 1960's) and it was about the first tycoons out in HK, a fantastic story (and now a movie starring Pierce Brosnen). So with this being our first year anniversay (which I believe is your Paper Anniversary), I have bought DH a first edition 1965 hardback of this book which in many ways brought us together.

What a sweet story! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/beaverhug.gif

So ladies, I took a test this morning at only 9 dpo and it was negative....I think. There seemed to be something there...very, very, very, very faint. Not really colored. I didn't bother taking a pic because I don't think anything would show up in a picture, what did show up could be in my little head. https://www.pic4ever.com/images/snapoutofit.gif I have felt really positive that this is the month, so I don't know if I'll be as upbeat about a negative this month, as in previous months. Anyway, stay tuned, I'll take another test in the morning.



Take care, all!


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> 2016 - I do not know whether surgery is the best way forward or not.. if you only have 1 tube, will you have to go down the IVF route, or is it still highly possible to concieve naturally?

Apparently many people still go on and get pregnant with one tube....not sure of the stats though. Either tube can pick up an egg from either side. In both my ectopic for some reason the right tube has picked up and egg from the left side. I have a crazy belief that my body always works this way so a slight fear it won't know what to do without a tube. Still the human body is fantastic at compensating for missing parts. I have a school friend who lost her right arm as a small child and she could tie her shoes with one hand faster that I could with two!

I keep changing my mind between the two options. If they had just given me the methotrexate last Friday when I begged for it, I wouldn't be in this dilemma and the pregnancy would be much smaller to dissolve that it is now! The docs seemed to prefer the surgery route and were really going on and on about how sick methotrexate would make me.

Nicole...obv it isn't nice to take but you survived it didn't you? They said I would probably be off work for the same amount of time as surgery (1-2 weeks) from the side effects.

I am still bleeding like mad and hoping my Chinese herbs will work miracles in flushing something out to save me having to choose either option! :blush:

Thank you girls for supporting me :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Just found this stat:

If you have never had difficulty getting pregnant, the normal pregnancy rate after salpingectomy is 70-85%. If you had difficulty conceiving prior to the removal of your fallopian tube the normal pregnancy rate is about 10%.

I would say I had difficulty considering it was 7 months between bfps and I know DHs :spermy: are excellent. And I only conceived when I used my dodgy right tube. 10% is a scary statistic :cry:

I do wonder sometimes why they have never tested me for infections like chlamydia that can block tubes and can be resolved with a simple course of antibiotics. Not sure where I would have got that although my ex, who was a cheating son-of-a is one grey area. :grr:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: If you are really worried that you can only get pregnant on the one side then I wonder if it wouldn't be a good option to get the methotrexate, get the hsg done and go from there? Only because then you have more options whether to get the tube removed then or try to unblock whereas with surgery you are making a definite decision. I am not trying to be pushy, can never tell how I come off. I just know personally how scary it is to think of losing a part of yourself even if it causes you so much grief. I hope the FS can give you some statistics and insights to help you with your decision. 

As for the side effects I do think how the hospital approaches it really depends on what their prefered method of treatment is. The hospital I go to uses it whenever possible, surgery is a last resort and they downplayed the effects quite a bit so I didn't really know what to expect. Two out of three I had pelvic pain for about 3 days and with one I had none. I think the sickness and fatigue were gone within a week the wost being in the first few days after the injection. I know different people react in different ways and even I reacted differently although it was the same drug each time. A downside I found outside the physical symptoms was that it is a slow treatment method, it is a waiting game once again. 

I am so sorry you are going through this and hope you don't mind me sharing my experience with methotrexate. I just remember I was so scared the first time I got it and would have liked to hear what to expect from someone who had it. It's a hard choice and I don't really think there is any right or wrong answer...once you have all the facts from the FS I think you'll have an easier time making the decision. I also say to some extent to rely on your gut on this one...I don't mean disregard the dr or anything. I just think you know your body quite well and your own intuition can be helpful in some ways if that makes sense. Sorry for the novel and I'll be praying for this to resolve on it's own so you don't have this choice to make :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

taebomama: what brand did you use? and did you tweak it? I always find if there's a line tweaking helps. If you get the same line tomorrow maybe take a pic and let us squint? I have been told by dh to get a new hobby...can't seem to find one I like better though. Good luck with your test in the morning!! Have a great feeling for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## hibiscus07

Nicole--you've had 3 ectopics? It sounds like it. For some reason I thought you'd only had 2. Your case can give hope to 2016. I wonder if you ovulated from the other side this time and that's why it worked out?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Britt - can't believe you got an injury! Gotta be careful with your knees in soccer. I always find it ridiculous how some girls can take friendly matches so seriously. Netball is supposed to be a non-contact sport, but that's a world class understatement! The nails and trips and barging come out in full force! :rofl: I hope you have a speedy recovery, and remember RICE (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation)!
> 
> Nicole - what fantastic news!!!! I'm sooo happy for you! That's so cute that your doc is superstitious - it's not a combination that you normally hear of, doctors are normally so black and white in their beliefs. What are you getting checked with your family doc on Fri? Did they tell you when your next scan will be?
> 
> Taebomama - great to hear from you! - our first year anniversary will be 28 March, so we'll be celebrating on your birthdays! That's so sweet you guys have the same birthday! - same year too? No pics of the house yet, cause it's still under construction...
> 
> Sweetmama - I had no idea that you have given 2 boys for adoption, I'm sure you've made some other couples very happy indeed. Good luck with the move!

I don't really talk about it much because its very painful for me to do so, I know I've made 2 couples very happy and I know that it was for the best, sometimes though I can't help but wonder.




nicole3108 said:


> 2016: Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you today and hoping that you can finally get some closure. Don't worry about how much you're posting or anything, you're going through a terrible time. I don't agree that you would bring us down though, we're here to listen no matter how bad things get! :hugs: I think it's great that you are posting in your journal though, good to get everything out. Thank you very much for all of those bunnies and your message. :)
> 
> joli: The woman who did the ultrasound was an ultrasound tech, normally doctors don't do the ultrasounds. There is one dr. that does them, she's training to be a radiologist. she did several with my ectopic in the summer and was really good. I was disappointed that she didn't do mine yesterday but I think maybe because it wasn't as serious this time they just put me in with one of the other people? How's everything with you? what are you anniversary plans?
> 
> britt: Hope your leg is better today, do you play soccer often? is it weird that I'm counting down to when you ov? I can't believe your dreams are so accurate, you were right!
> 
> taebomama: That's so sweet that you have so many special days all in one! Good choice on not going away if there's a chance the witch could be there. Wouldn't be nearly as enjoyable. Hope so much that she takes a 9 month vacation though! Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> sweetmama: I didn't know you gave up two boys for adoption either, I think that's amazing. You should be so proud of yourself. I had bad ms with my ds too...eased off after first tri but I did throw up fairly often right to the end. I can't remember how old your ds is? Good to hear he's feeling better!
> 
> shey: how's it going? hope you're doing well!
> 
> Nothing new with me really, still kind of shocked in a good way. Seems unreal. I've never seen dh get so giddy about pregnancy. He was happy when I got pregnant with ds but I guess he had trouble visualizing there actually being a baby in there. Can't blame him for that though, I couldn't wrap my head around that for the whole 9 months. Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope everyone has a good day! :)

I'm at peace with my decision, even though it was hard to decide that. My son is 17 months tomorrow. And he's been such a blessing. 



Britt11 said:


> oh boy 2016, i am so sorry for what you are going through. Agggh, i cant believe the numbers are increasing, i dont know much about ectopics- but I thought the body would rid of it things naturally on its own like a chemical, boy is that ever inaccurate. I am hoping you get closure and get healthy very VERY soon- I agree the FS will know what the best option will be. Thinking of you.
> 
> Nicole you are so cute, happy 5weeks+1!! so happy for you. I love that you are counting down O time for me, what is it now 4 days?? no positive OPK yet, so i might be on a clear CD15 O time now.
> I went to the Acu lady yesterday, ovaries felt wierd and almost painful after, what the heck?? And she sold me some expensive herbal brew.... lol
> Yes, I am a big soccer fan I used to play fairly competitively- Div 1, now its suppose to be rec but people still take it seriously. You guys are going to laugh, the person that took me out was a man!! can you believe it, what a loser this is suppose to be coed rec, you think he was playing for the FIFA cup. Some guys in this league used to play majors and just dont know how to tone it down. The girls can be nasty biatches as well, i know what you mean Joli!! Oh well still icing the knee today.
> 
> How is everyone else this morning, Sweetmama, Taebo? Joli, i guess its night time.
> hugs,

I'm doing ok, really really tired though. I think its because my Iron is low.


----------



## Joli

2016 - I think it's great that Nicole can share some of her experiences with you... surgery is permanent, and I don't know anything about ectopics, so take everything I say with a pinch of salt, but I think I would rather go through with the pain of methotrexate, than having something as permanent as tying a tube - and of course if the methotrexate doesn't work, surgery is the last resort. Nicole's case seems to be such a miracle, but she's living proof that you can still concieve after having ectopics. I guess the FS will be able to give you the best advice, and I know it must be hard to focus on asking the right questions, when you're in so much pain and anguish. Maybe ask DH to help you write down some questions about the long term effects of the surgery before you make your final decision...?

Taebomama - I agree with Nicole, send us a pic so that we can squint!! We love it! <weirdos> I hear in the back of my head - but I don't care, I love it! :rofl: Fx'd for your test tomorrow!!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls!
Haa Joli, you crack me up, "wierdos" for squinting at preg tests- I agree and i love it too. I was so excited that there was a "maybe" something on Taebo's test. Nicole your too cute as well, you're just waiting there for the moment you can invert it and play with the lighting... :)
2016- you are in a very difficult situation but we are all here to support you however we can. Nicole that was great that you were able to share your experience with her. :hugs:

How are you doing Nic and Joli?? oh my gosh I cant believe how far along you are already Joli- I remember you saying I cant wait for 6 weeks.

Sweetmama- that was an amazing and unselfish thing you did putting up your babies for adoption. I cant even begin to imagine how hard that was :hugs:

as for me well post Acu yesterday i had wonky ovary pains/feelings and a little today and i was like hmmm? maybe O early? Anyway DH and i BD just in case. The strange part is i had a nearly positive opk 2 days ago and yesterday (but it wasnt quite as dark) and now today there is barely anything there? what the hay? seriously i dont understand my wierd body....here I am thinking yup CD15 and then well maybe earlier but not positive opk yet. I am taking random temps in the last couple of days- for those chart stockers lol...we will see if its up soon?

have a good sleep/day all
:kiss:


----------



## Britt11

Oh and Happy 8 weeks Joli!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

First of all happy stuff - Happy 8 weeks mama Joli! :yipee:

Nicole...thanks for sharing your experiences. :hugs: It pretty tough whichever way you look at it :nope:
I think my big issue with leaving the tube is having to go through this whole saga again of the blood tests, the pain and worry. If, like you, I could go to my doc and they would give me the metho easily, I would be more inclined to try again. I vowed that, if my tube is left behind, I will NOT want to try naturally again. IVF or something will have to be my answer. So by removing the tube I might avoid IVF....but then the success of conceiving with only one, potentially defunct tube, is very poor.
An then theres the waiting time after metho. I know you didn't have to wait but NHS and DH will make me wait. 3 months seems so excessive when you can boost your folic back up with supplements.

AAAAARRRGHHHH! I am talking myself round and round in circles! :hissy: Probably driving you all nutty in the process :rofl:

I am just hoping against hope that the FS can help me see my way clear today. Appointment is at 2.30pm - wish me luck!


----------



## nicole3108

good morning everyone! I am starting to think my results from friday are lost, no one has them! Really glad I had the ultrasound or I'd be more upset. I am curious about my levels but I should get Tuesday's test results today sometime. I finally ran out of dollar tests so I think I'll stop testing for a few days, it's getting ridiculous. 

2016: You're in an awfully hard place right now no wonder you keep going back and forth! I found the tests/waiting really hard as well. But I can't say I'd be all for trying again if after the diagnosis came more waiting for them to treat it. I think it's awful that they didn't treat you immediately after your private scan. I hope your appointment goes well and you can make a decision that you're comfortable with. :hugs:

britt: what day do you normally get a positive opk? 

joli: happy 8 weeks!!! :yipee: getting closer to the bump collage!! :)

taebomama: Excited to hear about your test!! :)


----------



## TaeBoMama

NO sleep for me https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Count_Sheep.gif because of the excitement of a possible BFP. Due to the overwhelming need to pee (after holding it for only 3 hours), I was forced to pee on a stick. It was BFN! I'm going to TRY to go get some zzzz's. https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Count_Sheep.gif

*Nicole: *I used the Dollar Store tests (25IU/ml).

Have a wonderful day everyone!:flower:


----------



## Joli

Thanks for all the lovely congrats on my 8 weeks :) It does feel like a milestone for me... I am looking forward to 9 weeks so that my ticker can move up a block! - ahh, the little joys in life! :) Believe it or not, I think I do have a small bump - I'm clearly rounder in the lower abs, and whilst I'm still wearing my normal clothes, DH has noticed that they cling tigher around my tummy. I thought I wouldn't show for at least 12 weeks!?!? Big baby methinks... DH is 6'7" and I'm 5'8" - we're going to have a giant <gulp>!

Britt - it sounds to me like you ovaries have been really stimulated!! I hope that will make this cycle a big success!!!

Nicole - it's so cute that you're still testing! I totally understand! It's a pity that they lost your bloods, but the scan is so much more satisfying and comforting!

2016 - good luck with your appointment today - I'm really anxious for some good advice from FS on what you should do. Hopefully by the end of today, you'll have a clear action plan :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Woohoo!! Happy 8 weeks, Joli!
:happydance: :bunny: Time for celebration :bunny: :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yay Joli- Congrats on 8 weeks!!! 

AFM- I don't know what's going on with my cycle this month but I'm pretty sure that I O'd yesterday I think at least I'm still really bleeding.


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, hope you are well today
Nicole- crappy they lost your results, what the heck hey?? oh well i like your laid back approach on it and wait for next weeks, you know they are going to be great
2016- good luck with the FS today, i am sure you will get a lot of answers today. I hope everything is resolved for you quickly, will be thinking of you
Joli- I am bloated at the best of times, it looks like i am 3 months some days...ha ha, i think bloating in early pregnancy is very normal. If the baby is huge opt for a C section hon!!! :)
Taebo- sorry about the BFN, its really early still though. good luck with the next testing

Well off to a hick town hospital so got to run. Nothing new, did a temp it was low so havent O'd yet i dont think, but i dont understand my body these days...

talk soon
Britt


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> hey girls, hope you are well today
> Nicole- crappy they lost your results, what the heck hey?? oh well i like your laid back approach on it and wait for next weeks, you know they are going to be great
> 2016- good luck with the FS today, i am sure you will get a lot of answers today. I hope everything is resolved for you quickly, will be thinking of you
> Joli- I am bloated at the best of times, it looks like i am 3 months some days...ha ha, i think bloating in early pregnancy is very normal. If the baby is huge opt for a C section hon!!! :)
> Taebo- sorry about the BFN, its really early still though. good luck with the next testing
> 
> Well off to a hick town hospital so got to run. Nothing new, did a temp it was low so havent O'd yet i dont think, but i dont understand my body these days...
> 
> talk soon
> Britt

As someone who has had 2 vag births and a c-section on my last one, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, they are a lot harder to get over then a tear or rip, and very hard to recover from, and your chances of infection are A LOT higher then if you were to get an episotomy. Just my opinion though.


----------



## 2016

Well girls, it looks like it is going to be surgery. I will find out tomorrow when they can slot me in....I am hoping Monday/Tuesday next week. Bugger I have to spend all Easter recovering.
The new FS was lovely though. I put all the details in my journal so won't bore you all by cutting and pasting!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Well girls, it looks like it is going to be surgery. I will find out tomorrow when they can slot me in....I am hoping Monday/Tuesday next week. Bugger I have to spend all Easter recovering.
> The new FS was lovely though. I put all the details in my journal so won't bore you all by cutting and pasting!
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

I'm so happy you found a FS who wants to HELP you!!!! I hope the dye test reveals a healthy left tube--I have faith that it will! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Well girls, it looks like it is going to be surgery. I will find out tomorrow when they can slot me in....I am hoping Monday/Tuesday next week. Bugger I have to spend all Easter recovering.
> The new FS was lovely though. I put all the details in my journal so won't bore you all by cutting and pasting!
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

I am glad the FS is going to help you that's so good to hear :happydance:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... just a quick check in from the hotel comp. Hubby just had a peep over and he was like "BNB again"? Think he's a tad jealous. :)

2016 - Will have a peep at your journal again if time permits. If not, really hope that your FS will help you decide what is best for you. :hugs:

Joli - Wow. Happy 8 weeks! Time flies yeah? Whereabouts HKG is your new place going to be? Let me guess... your office is at Central? Am eagerly awaiting your bump pics / collage.

Nicole - Everything sounds good! 

GG - You feeling better / resting well? :hugs: too! 

Britt - So.... whether or not it is the "right" time, happy bd-ing! 

TaeboMama - Good luck if you decide to test again! 

Shey - how are you doing?

Hope I have not left anyone out.... need to rush and pack! Holiday has come to an end *sobs* The moment I get back, think I've decided that I really would like to use OPKs for at least one cycle, and erm... start on the prenatal vits! It's terrible but I've not taken anything on a regular basis.


----------



## 2016

Surgery is happening at some point after 5pm tonight! Will post in my journal after if I'm not high on morphine :rofl:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Good luck with your surgery! I'm so glad they are getting you in today, must be quite a relief for you. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way today. :hugs:

Chia: Sorry your vacation is almost over, glad you've had such a good time! What cd are you going to start the opks? :dust:

How is everyone today?


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Surgery is happening at some point after 5pm tonight! Will post in my journal after if I'm not high on morphine :rofl:

Good luck with the surgery! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Surgery is happening at some point after 5pm tonight! Will post in my journal after if I'm not high on morphine :rofl:

Good luck with the surgery 2016, hope everything goes very smoothly.
BIG :hugs:

Nicole- I'm doing good today, how are you little mamma??
not sure if i have O'd yet thinking it might be in a couple of days but i had tons of EWCM yesterday and a nearly positive opk 2 days ago and now the opks are extremely faint- i will keep testing just in case. DH hasnt been feeling well so we are slacking on the BD dept this cycle :wacko::dohh:

Chia- thanks for the post, sad your vacation is coming to an end- yes get those prenatal vits, actually just folic acid is all you really need if you dont want to take the whole vitamin (what my doc said, should have folic acid for 3 months in your system)

Taebo- anymore tests??

Yes Shey where are you at these days?? :)
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good luck with the surgery 2016.

AFM: I'm getting a new camera TOMORROW! I'm so excited, it comes with a lens kit because Sony is having a deal where you buy a camera you get the lens kit FREE!!


----------



## 2016

Hormone levels in blood have dropped! They were hcg 356,progesterone 7 a few days ago...now hcg 136, progesterone 2.9!!!!!
Surgery cancelled (for now). Just going to have a scan to double check.
Can't believe it! Think the disgusting Chinese herbs and accu might have helped! :yipee:

Of course that does leave the question - what do I do with a dodgy right tube? The consultant said this ectopic would probably block the tube permanently so it hopefully won't cause more probs. I do worry though that my body always uses that tube and will continue to do so but the poor eggy will never meet the :spermy:.

Blinking heck my body is annoying! :grr:


----------



## 2016

duplicate :dohh:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: :yipee: that's incredible news!! and quite a drop in the hcg levels!! well done chinese medicine!! :) :yipee: so glad you'll get to have a nice easter now!! 

britt: that's very exciting about the ewcm!! hope you can get some bding in soon!! it's almost ov time!! yay!! I'm so excited for your tww! are you feeling more relaxed now that you're not temping? I'm doing good today!! I bought more tests :blush: Glad I did though the test line was darker than the control this afternoon on a dollar test that has never happened to me before. 

I had my appt this morning, went really well! My hcg on tuesday 23 dpo was 1905 which is doubling every 44 and a bit hours. I asked him about an increased risk of miscarriage or birth defects from the methotrexate because I've been a little paranoid as usual and he said he thinks it was long enough, he's happy as long as I waited until my bloods were negative which I did. I was scared to ask since he's a bit strict sometimes. I have another ultrasound on april 5th, hopefully to see the heartbeat. Then around 10 weeks I'll have my first prenatal with him and get a referral to a gyno. I get the impression he would rather me see someone other than my gyno, which might not be the worst thing. I honestly think she hates vaginas...roughest woman ever. I wasn't as awkward as usual either! :yipee:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I forogt to say in the other post how impressed I am with you!! I swear you are the most resourceful person I've ever met (well not met really but you know what I mean) :)


----------



## 2016

Nicole...I am thrilled to bits this is all going well for you. Can't wait for your next scan :yipee:
Thanks for the compliment about being resourceful. Friends often joke I must be a girl scout! :rofl:
Think I will go have more accu tomorrow or Tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Woohoo, 2016! So happy for you! What a relief. It sounds like your body is finally getting rid of everything.
Will keep my fingers crossed that everything just flushes out


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> I had my appt this morning, went really well! My hcg on tuesday 23 dpo was 1905 which is doubling every 44 and a bit hours.

I just checked betabase for you, since I'm obsessed with numbers of course, and you're looking great (https://betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=23). You're clearly within the bell curve--yay!

So, no more hCG tests? Just an U/S?


----------



## Sweetmama26

That is AWESOME NEWS 2016 I'm sooo glad to hear it.

AWESOME NUMBERS NICOLE YAY!!!


----------



## nicole3108

Hibiscus:Thanks for looking on betabase!! :) happy the numbers are okay! I was actually 21 dpo...I looked at the date on fertility friend instead of dpo for some reason. 

sweetmama: how's everything going for you?


----------



## TaeBoMama

*2016*,I'm so glad things are looking up for you! I agree with Nicole, you are very resourceful--a take-charge kind of gal. :thumbup:

As for me, I got another one liner today. Boo Hoo. I don't know if I'll test again this cycle. We'll see if the POAS addiction takes over or not.

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

nicole3108 said:


> Hibiscus:Thanks for looking on betabase!! :) happy the numbers are okay! I was actually 21 dpo...I looked at the date on fertility friend instead of dpo for some reason.
> 
> sweetmama: how's everything going for you?

They are GREAT!!! We move in 4 days lol, so crazy here but great and I just found out some SUPER exciting news, My DF is buying me a BRAND NEW Sony a330 and lens kit tomorrow, I'm SO EXCITED. You can look at my photography here if you want


----------



## Joli

2016 - that's fantastic news about your hcg!!! My goodness, what an incredible relief - it's a massive drop as well, I hope it continues to go down. I was feeling so awful about the idea of you going through the surgery. Iti sounds like you're in good hands with your new FS. I'm looking forwrd to your update! 

Nicole - your beta numbers are great!! I'm looking forward to your scan on the 5th!! Every day your beanie is getting stronger and stronger! :)

Britt - if you're due to O on 15dpo, you're very nearly there!!! 

Taebomama - sorry that you got a bfn...have you been feeling any symptoms? 

Hibiscus - how are you feeling - is the MS under control?

Chia - I do work right in the middle of Central, and I currently live on the Island, so I'm about a 10min commute from work - we're looking to move all the way into the New Territories in Shatin. Have you been to HK before?

Sweetmama - sounds like an awesome camera!


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: you made me smile so much and get a bit weepy...I feel like I just realized yesterday that I was actually pregnant as stupid as that sounds. How are you doing? I read about your constipation, such an awful feeling! I am curious to see if the muffins work for you as well. 

2016: Yay!! test line is definately lighter today, looking good. You have quite a productive weekend planned! :thumbup:

britt: happy almost ov day!! Hope dh has been feeling better so you could get some bding in!

taebomama: hoping af stays far away!! 

sweetmama: I'm so excited about your camera!! I want an slr so much, had the money for one and decided to save it for when we move. I was actually looking at the same one! I've had two cybershots and loved them. Going to check out your photography when I'm done posting. Let us know how you like the camera although I'm sure you'll love it!

shey: hope you're doing well!

chia: did you get back home yet? hope you had a good trip back!


----------



## Sweetmama26

nicole3108 said:


> Joli: you made me smile so much and get a bit weepy...I feel like I just realized yesterday that I was actually pregnant as stupid as that sounds. How are you doing? I read about your constipation, such an awful feeling! I am curious to see if the muffins work for you as well.
> 
> 2016: Yay!! test line is definately lighter today, looking good. You have quite a productive weekend planned! :thumbup:
> 
> britt: happy almost ov day!! Hope dh has been feeling better so you could get some bding in!
> 
> taebomama: hoping af stays far away!!
> 
> sweetmama: I'm so excited about your camera!! I want an slr so much, had the money for one and decided to save it for when we move. I was actually looking at the same one! I've had two cybershots and loved them. Going to check out your photography when I'm done posting. Let us know how you like the camera although I'm sure you'll love it!
> 
> shey: hope you're doing well!
> 
> chia: did you get back home yet? hope you had a good trip back!

I'll admit its not the best yet because none of it was done on an SLR camera, just a plain Jane point and shoot, but I've been doing a lot of research, I've been interested in photography for awhile now, and they are having a sale at sony, that's why I'm getting the a330, because it comes with a free lens kit, and its only on till the 30th.


----------



## 2016

I have a Nikon D60 with an 18-55 and an 18-200 lens. Love it! Would show you my photos but I'm shy :blush:


----------



## Sweetmama26

The lens kit I'm getting is a 75-300mm(and has a macro setting on it) and an 18-75mm that comes with it and I'm planning on getting the macro lens kit as well. I want to get some flashes too.


----------



## Britt11

Well goooodmorning ladies,
how is everyone today?
Nicole- you are so cute, yes you are pregs and you better get used to that for the next 9 months!! :happydance: This one is a sticky :cloud9:

Joli- how are you doing babe? Have been busy with work for the last few days, I guess i should pop over to the grad thread to see what our mommies have been up to. I know you had a packed fun weekend planned in HK- sounds so fun

2016- oh my gosh well that is the best possible scenario for the situation to resolve naturally- always best if nature can take its course. YOu have been through a lot, i hope the healing can start now.

Taebo- sorry about the BFN, anmore testing????? Hope something shows up

Sweetmama- very cool about the camera and your interest in photography, you will have to show us some of your work.

I feel like i'm missing someone??....sorry if I am 
wow, so many are grads which is great, we need a few new recruits though!! :)

As for me, well Joli was right......AGAIN :thumbup: havent O'd yet as temp was still below coverline (yes i am taking temps right now so i can confirm ovulation- but i dont want to in the 2ww) but i guess that means my body is now producing about 4-5 days of EWCM, which might mean that I am showing more fertile signs?? This was the first cycle post pill that i have had that. So yeah set to O tomorrow- :happydance:
Also see my GP Tuesday for follow up, gosh i hope something takes soon

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - I posted a link to work I've already done, in one of the past posts I think on the last page but I want to show off my new camera.

This is the cam with the 75-300mm lens kit with lens cover on it:
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs498.ash1/27179_10150156588690134_793200133_11619332_3101195_n.jpg

And here's with the regular 18-55mm lens kit on it:
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs518.snc3/27179_10150156588700134_793200133_11619333_6796093_n.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi everyone, had my scan today bean is doing well, measuring 10.72mm 7w +1 strong HB and everything in the right place, will put pics in my journal after my nap xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yay that's so great gossipgirly!


----------



## 2016

That's great GG! :yipee: they've jumped you forward a few days! Nice to have an early scan to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

hey girls,
nice camera Sweetmama, although I dont know much about cameras- its so nice to see people with passions...I think photography is very cool. I had a look at your photos, gorgeous...you sure have talent. So do you do this professionally?

GG- congrats, whoop whoop

2016, how are you feeling today??

Nic, I have to say this I absolutely love your positive attitude and your willingness to help everyone with various things. I know some of the suggestions you gave me were very beneficial

okay off to mani/pedi and gym (although gym will be minimal as i have a bad soccer injury). I have a big girls night planned tonight, woo hoo!!


----------



## Britt11

sorry girls just had to post this. I got an undeniable positive opk, woo hoo!! The test line is way darker than the control line :wohoo:
sorry, not sure why I am so happy, I guess just that I will now have O'd consistently on CD15 for the last 3 cycles, something has got to take eventually girls!!! :)
okay question now- we BD last night, should we wait until tomorrow so to increase DH's count....technically i should O tomorrow, or do you think we are chancing it by waiting?
lol...DH would kill me if he knew I posted this question :rofl:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> hey girls,
> nice camera Sweetmama, although I dont know much about cameras- its so nice to see people with passions...I think photography is very cool. I had a look at your photos, gorgeous...you sure have talent. So do you do this professionally?
> 
> GG- congrats, whoop whoop
> 
> 2016, how are you feeling today??
> 
> Nic, I have to say this I absolutely love your positive attitude and your willingness to help everyone with various things. I know some of the suggestions you gave me were very beneficial
> 
> okay off to mani/pedi and gym (although gym will be minimal as i have a bad soccer injury). I have a big girls night planned tonight, woo hoo!!



Awe thanks Britt, I've actually done some paid work and hoping to get more now that I have a good camera to use, I've already had some inquiries, feel free to become a fan of my page to look for some up and coming work :D

And that's great about your OPK, you should do it today AND tomorrow lol


----------



## 2016

Britt...I think you should :sex: tonight and tomorrow night too. DH wouldn't be cross if he knew it was getting him some extra nookie :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, hope you are well today.
So guess what.....we missed the window, aggh!! I went out with the girls last night and got a little tipsy shall we say and DH was past out last night anyway temp was 36.84 (and taken a half hour early) last temp I had was 36.54 and less- so obviously we missed it and i O'd a day early. so really we only had one time in there with a chance...not great odds this month. Whats with getting a positive opk the day of ovulation??????!! crazy!
oh well, what can you do
hugs,


----------



## nicole3108

Britt you might not have missed it, you drank last night and that can make your temp higher. I think if you always ov on day 15 and get a + opk the day before assume you're oving today just in case. 

2016: Good to see your test is getting so much lighter! :yipee: hope you're having a nice weekend!


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... Just a quick post before I start work proper. Sorry, have been silent but I touched down early yesterday morning and it has been housework and work frenzy! So many posts to read, and I just had a quick glimpse. 

Britt - just give it a shot! Agree with Nicole, temps definitely are affected by alcohol. I think most of our DHs would be "shocked" at the stuff that we post on BnB. Hee. 

2016 - so happy that the twigs are working. 

Sweetmama - have fun with your new cam!

Joli - i go down to HKG couple of times a year for work.... new territories is FAR! but Shatin always reminds me of yummy soya bean and pigeons.


----------



## chiarezza06

GossipGirly said:


> Hi everyone, had my scan today bean is doing well, measuring 10.72mm 7w +1 strong HB and everything in the right place, will put pics in my journal after my nap xx

Good for you GG :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls, we just got around to BD this evening, pretty sure I already O'd yesterday but yeah agree just in case.
Chia hope you're doing well and welcome home. I guess a few days to a week until O- good luck this cycle hon
hugs,


----------



## chiarezza06

It's still effective a day after O right? Who knows, you may get a pleasant surprise. :)


----------



## chiarezza06

nicole3108 said:


> 2016: Good luck with your surgery! I'm so glad they are getting you in today, must be quite a relief for you. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way today. :hugs:
> 
> Chia: Sorry your vacation is almost over, glad you've had such a good time! What cd are you going to start the opks? :dust:
> 
> How is everyone today?

So... this question may sound really dumb to you girls... but I have no idea when is a good time to start using them!


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> 2016: Good luck with your surgery! I'm so glad they are getting you in today, must be quite a relief for you. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way today. :hugs:
> 
> Chia: Sorry your vacation is almost over, glad you've had such a good time! What cd are you going to start the opks? :dust:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> So... this question may sound really dumb to you girls... but I have no idea when is a good time to start using them!Click to expand...

Hey Chia, how long is your cycle? Mine is 28 days and i start on CD10, I got a positive on CD14 but as I mentioned already I actually O'd on that day...so dont leave it until you get a positive opk, just helps you gauge.

as for me, they say once your temp is up then you have already O'd and the window is closed- the only thing is like Nicole mentioned it could have been up because of drinking, so it was worth a shot tonight.

:hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

The joke here is that I used to be a very standard 28 day cycle until I decided to TTC... then it started to fluctuate between 24 / 26 / 28. Hmmm... guess I will start around CD 10 or so as well. 

Thanks lots for the advice! And :dust: for the effort today! :)


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well. Only a week left until my ultrasound, hope it goes quickly just because I think I'll relax more once I see a heartbeat. 

britt: Glad you got one more bd session in just in case. I have a good feeling for you this cycle even though you didn't bd as much. Seems like you've been more relaxed and I do think that helps. Did you take your temp again today? lots of :dust:

2016: glad you enjoyed your weekend, excited to hear about your blood test, should be a very low number if you're going by the tests! I hope you can get in for the hsg quickly!

joli: how was your weekend? Did you already celebrate your anniversary? 

taebomama: Happy birthday!! and happy anniversary!! I may have gotten the date wrong so if I'm late I'm sorry. Hope the witch stayed away! Can't wait for your update!

chia: let us know when you get a positive opk! you're getting so close to the tww, exciting! :dust:

sweetmama: love the camera!! Hope you're enjoying it! have any new pics to show us yet?


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well. Only a week left until my ultrasound, hope it goes quickly just because I think I'll relax more once I see a heartbeat.
> 
> britt: Glad you got one more bd session in just in case. I have a good feeling for you this cycle even though you didn't bd as much. Seems like you've been more relaxed and I do think that helps. Did you take your temp again today? lots of :dust:
> 
> 2016: glad you enjoyed your weekend, excited to hear about your blood test, should be a very low number if you're going by the tests! I hope you can get in for the hsg quickly!
> 
> joli: how was your weekend? Did you already celebrate your anniversary?
> 
> taebomama: Happy birthday!! and happy anniversary!! I may have gotten the date wrong so if I'm late I'm sorry. Hope the witch stayed away! Can't wait for your update!
> 
> chia: let us know when you get a positive opk! you're getting so close to the tww, exciting! :dust:
> 
> sweetmama: love the camera!! Hope you're enjoying it! have any new pics to show us yet?

yeah excited for your scan Nic :happydance:
haa you were right, my temp was only 36.74 today and i slept in a bit, (it was 36.84 yesterday) so i guess booze does really affect it...ha ha
thanks, i am feeling good but haa whatever about this cycle, would probably be more surprised if i was as opposed to being shocked when I get AF every month. We did manage to get in one more session last night, but i got up right after (haa tmi I'm sure). I had a pain in my right side yesterday and I assumed it was just trapped gas from drinking ect.. lol but maybe that was this "ovulation pain" everyone talks about...

Hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for the radio silence - we were celebrating our anniversary yesterday and today has been a crazy working day! I'm feeling great, no morning sickness at all - I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not!? We had a fantastic anniversay, we stayed a night at The Peninsula Hotel, went swimming, had afternoon tea, massages / facials at the spa, followed by a 5 course French cuisine dinner. The hotel gave us a cake and champagne (which I wished I could have drank!), and we enjoyed room service breakfast this morning before coming into work. I feel throughly spoiled! 

It's lovely hearing about your updates!

Britt - I really hope you got that eggy!! Don't forget your eggy is good for 12-24 hours after ovulation! 2ww now... make sure you keep yourself occupied so that you don't get too tied up with symptoms...even though you know we loooovvvee to hear them! 

Chia - that's so funny that you know about soybean milk and pigeons - I love that you totally know where I'm coming from!! :)

Nicole - I can't wait for your scan either! Mine will be next Wed...

Taebomama - happy anniversary!! and happy belated birthday!! 

GG - that's so awesome that you got moved up a few days - I'm going to go take a look on the grad thread now to see your little beanie!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nicole I definately do but I'll have to show you as soon as I get back from meeting the lawyer to sign our final docs


----------



## Sweetmama26

Here's some more you requested Nicole The last one is an edit of the first.

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs498.ash1/27179_10150157789915134_793200133_11659016_1634907_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs498.snc3/27179_10150157789975134_793200133_11659023_146336_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs498.snc3/27179_10150157792925134_793200133_11659061_6645359_n.jpg


----------



## Britt11

ahhhh he is freagin cute Sweetmama!!!!!!! gorgeous little boy, congrats

Yeah, Joli is back we missed you babe. Cant believe your scan is next week- yeah! Sounds like a fairytale not a weekend get away!!!! very nice :)
Also Nicole you get an u/s in a week too, right on. Cant wait to see pics.

Taebo and 2016 how are you guys? :hugs:

Okay i have some updates.....
just came from the hospital my little cuz delivered 3 weeks early but she had a healthy baby boy named Colton. Oh my gosh what a cutie, i held him for like an hour and he just slept snuggled in his blanket. :) What a cool feeling, it makes the 9 month process all worth while.

so as for me....guess what? I nearly fell off my chair today but I got a call already from the Fertility clinic, like oh my gosh!!! I was told it could take up to a year, but i guess i got prioritized based on my #'s, so DH and I have an apt on April 20th already. This one will be just preliminary with our histories and testing ect...but hey we are getting the ball rolling which is awesome!! Basically if i need treatment or even IVF, now that the process has started i wouldnt wait any longer than 6 months start to finish!! :happydance:
My doctor is a sweetie and we have a very good relationship, apparently she wrote me an awesome referral letter.
As well, we repeated my CD3 tests land i get the results back tomorrow. I will post what they are tomorrow.
I think i am DPO1 even though i had the high temp a couple days ago, good thing we BD just in case last night lol.. My nipps feel like razor blades today...lol tmi :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> taebomama: Happy birthday!! and happy anniversary!! I may have gotten the date wrong so if I'm late I'm sorry. Hope the witch stayed away! Can't wait for your update!

Thank you, Nicole for the b-day/anniversary wishes! Witch showed up yesterday, just in time to ruin my anniversary. I'm not loving today, I'll tell you that! Hubby didn't buy me a card. I found a letter on the desk this morning...better than nothing, but how could he forget? It's his birthday for God's sake! We were supposed to go to dinner tonight (my idea), but I just found out my daughter has softball practice tonight. We wouldn't have enough time to go to dinner before that, and it will be too late after. Yes, I'm having a pitty party, sorry! But at least we get our overnight getway on the 11th. I'm sure hubby won't forget that because he gets to golf. :haha:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for the radio silence - we were celebrating our anniversary yesterday and today has been a crazy working day! I'm feeling great, no morning sickness at all - I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not!? We had a fantastic anniversay, we stayed a night at The Peninsula Hotel, went swimming, had afternoon tea, massages / facials at the spa, followed by a 5 course French cuisine dinner. The hotel gave us a cake and champagne (which I wished I could have drank!), and we enjoyed room service breakfast this morning before coming into work. I feel throughly spoiled!
> 
> It's lovely hearing about your updates!
> 
> Britt - I really hope you got that eggy!! Don't forget your eggy is good for 12-24 hours after ovulation! 2ww now... make sure you keep yourself occupied so that you don't get too tied up with symptoms...even though you know we loooovvvee to hear them!
> 
> Chia - that's so funny that you know about soybean milk and pigeons - I love that you totally know where I'm coming from!! :)
> 
> Nicole - I can't wait for your scan either! Mine will be next Wed...
> 
> Taebomama - happy anniversary!! and happy belated birthday!!
> 
> GG - that's so awesome that you got moved up a few days - I'm going to go take a look on the grad thread now to see your little beanie!

Joli, that sounds WONDERFUL! Good for you! Happy (belated) Anniversary! And thanks for your wishes for me. : )


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Britt*, I hope THIS is your month!!!!

*2016*, I haven't read your journal yet, I hope you're doing okay. So no surgery? 

*Nicole*, I can't wait till your next scan! You'll get to see your bean and his/her little heart beating. :thumbup: 

*Sweetmama*, that's one CUTE kid!

Gotta run! Take care, all of you! :flower:


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> taebomama: Happy birthday!! and happy anniversary!! I may have gotten the date wrong so if I'm late I'm sorry. Hope the witch stayed away! Can't wait for your update!
> 
> Thank you, Nicole for the b-day/anniversary wishes! Witch showed up yesterday, just in time to ruin my anniversary. I'm not loving today, I'll tell you that! Hubby didn't buy me a card. I found a letter on the desk this morning...better than nothing, but how could he forget? It's his birthday for God's sake! We were supposed to go to dinner tonight (my idea), but I just found out my daughter has softball practice tonight. We wouldn't have enough time to go to dinner before that, and it will be too late after. Yes, I'm having a pitty party, sorry! But at least we get our overnight getway on the 11th. I'm sure hubby won't forget that because he gets to golf. :haha:Click to expand...

oh know hon...sorry to hear that. I can relate though getting the BFN's when you think that you have a great shot that month, its heart wrenching. I think i will be ok this month if I'm not as now I know I have a FS apt.
Happy bday/anniversary and I hope hubby spoils you to make up for the no card!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt and Taebomama - Thank you so much I think he's cute too, well that is when he's not testing my patience by climbing up on the table a million and a half times a day. He's fearless I swear!

AFM- This is probably my last update before I move, since well its TOMORROW and I won't have internet back until THURSDAY! Its gonna be a long 2 days lol, but I'll have unpacking to keep me occupied! Anyways, I'm sure I ovulated today as I've been so horney I jumped my man early this am, and feel like jumpin him again(tmi sorry), and I had EWCM this am


----------



## chiarezza06

Taebo - Happy belated anniversary and birthday! Too bad about the foiled dinner plans... maybe find some time to spend together for a belated celebration over the weekend?

Joli - That sounded like a really sweet anniversary celebration! Pampering day indeed! 

Britt - That's great news on the fertility treatment! But... *crossing fingers* that you were successful this month without the added help. :dust: Razorblades... that sounds kinda painful, but it's supposed to be good rite?

Sweetmama - love the pics! Have fun moving and erm maybe a quick BD at your new place?

2016 - Just thought that I'll send some :hugs:

Nicole - Happy 6 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli said:


> Chia - that's so funny that you know about soybean milk and pigeons - I love that you totally know where I'm coming from!! :)

Hee... I love food... and therefore I love HKG! Am thinking that I will be paying a quick visit in May. Have you ever been to SG?


----------



## Britt11

sorry Chia I forgot you on my update!!!!
How are you hon?? Do you know what day you will O? how many months have you been trying. Hope this is your lucky cycle and thanks for the best wishes for me as well.
Sweetmama, have fun moving into your new home!! look forward to hearing from you later in the week
hugs


----------



## Joli

Britt - WHAT GREAT NEWS!!! :happydance: I'm soooooooo happy for you - and 20 April as well! That's awesome - only 3 weeks away! I hope your blood results tomorrow come back ok...but either way, it's looks like you're going to be getting your bfp one way or another in the next 6 months!! We got ours in the first month we saw FS, so you never know!!

Taebomama - sorry AF came, and what a bummer on your anniversary too! I hope you and DH were still able to do something special!

Chia - It's been a while since I last went to Singapore - we stayed on Sentosa, and I remember loving the chilli crab in the street stalls, we celebrated new years on the Boat Quay and Clarke Quay. I have quite a few pals who live in Singapore, and I keep promising that I'll visit sometime soon! If you do come to HK in May, we have to meet up for coffee - how weird would that be!! 

Sweetmama - what adorable pics of your little boy - I love the black and white one with the cupcake!

Nicole - are you having any more bloods, or are you just waiting for your scan next week?

2016 - how are you doing hon? I see from your journal that things are looking good, and your body seems to be finding it's feet again!


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt - no worries gal... there's so many of us here it would be hard to track. :) Guess this would make it my 5th cycle of trying, but I'm definitely not as "in the know" as the rest of you girls. I have JUST this morning bought my first ever ovulation kit (think the POAS addiction is catching)... hopefully it can be put to good use this long weekend. 

Joli - Guess you won't be coming to SG anytime soon due to the little bean... so it will definitely have to be me in HKG! coffee in May would be good... then I get to see the baby bump in person! :)


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Was reading your post in the graduate thread, I think having less symptoms at times is very common. At around 6-7 weeks gestation hcg levels start rising more slowly, can take up to 3 1/2 days to double so I think that could by why you're noticing them less now. (I think the numbers vary a bit depending on which site but I've seen this often) I think watery cm is okay too, I have quite a bit of it, it changes for me bet. watery, creamy and snotty (gross and tmi!) I'm excited for your scan! No more blood tests for me, just the ultrasound. I did like hearing the numbers but it's good that he thinks everything is fine.

2016: Nice that you got an almost negative test!! Will check back later to see your results from the blood test. :hugs:

britt: So happy you got an appointment so quickly! Your family dr. seems wonderful! It's great you don't have much longer to wait. Let us know your blood results when you get them. Very excited to hear your temp if you took it. :dust:

chia: So happy you're getting on the poas bandwagon!! It's quite fun! Hope ov comes quickly for you

taebomama: Damn witch!! :( sorry she came and sorry you didn't have the best day. Hope the letter was nice and that your dh is being extra sweet to you.

sweetmama: hope moving goes smoothly. Love the pics!! and your ds is so cute!


----------



## Sweetmama26

chiarezza06 said:


> Taebo - Happy belated anniversary and birthday! Too bad about the foiled dinner plans... maybe find some time to spend together for a belated celebration over the weekend?
> 
> Joli - That sounded like a really sweet anniversary celebration! Pampering day indeed!
> 
> Britt - That's great news on the fertility treatment! But... *crossing fingers* that you were successful this month without the added help. :dust: Razorblades... that sounds kinda painful, but it's supposed to be good rite?
> 
> Sweetmama - love the pics! Have fun moving and erm maybe a quick BD at your new place?
> 
> 2016 - Just thought that I'll send some :hugs:
> 
> Nicole - Happy 6 weeks! :happydance:

LOL there will be some room christening for sure in the new house, but maybe not tonight though as we have some family in from out of town.



Britt11 said:


> sorry Chia I forgot you on my update!!!!
> How are you hon?? Do you know what day you will O? how many months have you been trying. Hope this is your lucky cycle and thanks for the best wishes for me as well.
> Sweetmama, have fun moving into your new home!! look forward to hearing from you later in the week
> hugs

Thanks, I look forward to it being all done.



Joli said:


> Britt - WHAT GREAT NEWS!!! :happydance: I'm soooooooo happy for you - and 20 April as well! That's awesome - only 3 weeks away! I hope your blood results tomorrow come back ok...but either way, it's looks like you're going to be getting your bfp one way or another in the next 6 months!! We got ours in the first month we saw FS, so you never know!!
> 
> Taebomama - sorry AF came, and what a bummer on your anniversary too! I hope you and DH were still able to do something special!
> 
> Chia - It's been a while since I last went to Singapore - we stayed on Sentosa, and I remember loving the chilli crab in the street stalls, we celebrated new years on the Boat Quay and Clarke Quay. I have quite a few pals who live in Singapore, and I keep promising that I'll visit sometime soon! If you do come to HK in May, we have to meet up for coffee - how weird would that be!!
> 
> Sweetmama - what adorable pics of your little boy - I love the black and white one with the cupcake!
> 
> Nicole - are you having any more bloods, or are you just waiting for your scan next week?
> 
> 2016 - how are you doing hon? I see from your journal that things are looking good, and your body seems to be finding it's feet again!

Thanks that's an edited one. 



nicole3108 said:


> Joli: Was reading your post in the graduate thread, I think having less symptoms at times is very common. At around 6-7 weeks gestation hcg levels start rising more slowly, can take up to 3 1/2 days to double so I think that could by why you're noticing them less now. (I think the numbers vary a bit depending on which site but I've seen this often) I think watery cm is okay too, I have quite a bit of it, it changes for me bet. watery, creamy and snotty (gross and tmi!) I'm excited for your scan! No more blood tests for me, just the ultrasound. I did like hearing the numbers but it's good that he thinks everything is fine.
> 
> 2016: Nice that you got an almost negative test!! Will check back later to see your results from the blood test. :hugs:
> 
> britt: So happy you got an appointment so quickly! Your family dr. seems wonderful! It's great you don't have much longer to wait. Let us know your blood results when you get them. Very excited to hear your temp if you took it. :dust:
> 
> chia: So happy you're getting on the poas bandwagon!! It's quite fun! Hope ov comes quickly for you
> 
> taebomama: Damn witch!! :( sorry she came and sorry you didn't have the best day. Hope the letter was nice and that your dh is being extra sweet to you.
> 
> sweetmama: hope moving goes smoothly. Love the pics!! and your ds is so cute!

Thanks, and I hope so too!


----------



## 2016

Hcg is down to 29....but I am struggling to get the nhs to help with further investigations AGAIN!!!


----------



## Britt11

Happy 6 weeks Nicole!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

2016- agghh, i was hoping your level would be zero by now....but at least its going down fairly quickly now. Hope NHS helps you, its bizarre and frustrating that they would leave you in limbo

Joli- I agree with Nicole, I have seen many girls in first tri complain that all of a sudden their symptoms are gone and they are worried and they turn out to be just fine. You could always see your doc though to put your mind at ease.

temp not too exciting today, 36.77 :)

:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

*2016*, I'm sorry to hear NHS is still giving you the run around. It stinks that you have to fight so hard to get proper care.

*Britt*, I'm so happy to hear about your appointment with the FS. I think it will help to ease your mind. 

*Chia*, Thanks for the anniversary and b-day wishes! 

*Nicole*, Happy 6 weeks!

*Joli*, Like everyone else says, it's normal to sometimes not "feel pregnant". Be happy. LOL.

Okay, so hubby redeemed himself last night. He came home with a Dark Cherry Chocolate Late from Starbucks, a beautiful card filled with money so I can go shopping for clothes and a purse, and he took the family out for dinner (Shali missed her practice), then he rented us a movie: The Blind Side. So it was an enjoyable evening. :thumbup:

Take care, all!


----------



## Britt11

Yeah Taebo, sounds like a WONDERFUL evening!! :thumbup:

Okay girls, here is my update:

Saw my GP today and FSH level this month was 9!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Okay I realize its only one less than 10, but starting at 10 is the number most doctors worry about for fertility so I'm thinking this is pretty good. I was a bit more excited than my GP lol (she had no idea I had been googling) but she did lead on to me that maybe this would happen naturally, she said "sometimes the best cure for infertility is time, so keep at it every month" :)
She was pleased i got a call so soon from the fertility clinic, AND she gave me a px for Clomid if i want to give that a shot next month even before the apt. I heard that Clomid can work well even for women that are ovulating.

anyway, wanted to share my news, I know Nicole and Joli were curious of the results
:kiss:


----------



## nicole3108

taebomama: He certainly did redeem himself!! Sounds like a great night for you. The dark cherry chocolate latte sounds delicious, I don't think we have those here. 

britt: :yipee: That's great news!! I can see why 9 would make you so excited, I don't think doctors want to know how much people google. I don't think mine likes it too much. I've heard so many success stories with clomid, do you think you'll try it? I don't know a lot about it, I know it can make you ovulate but can it help release better quality eggs as well? Glad you're so happy with your appointment!


----------



## 2016

Happy 6 weeks nicole.....when is your next scan? 

I keep reading all you girl's other posts but can't quite keep up and get halfway through a reply then delete it for some reason. Got to get my mojo back. :blush:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... seem like a pretty day.

2016 - Had a read through your journal. NHS does seem to be a pain in the b***!!! I am assuming that there is a huge cost differential between going private and NHS. Nothing much can I say but :hugs: and look forward to planning your holiday! Take the opportunity to relax. 

Britt - I got hopelessly lost on your update... my turn to start googling! But it does sound like good news so :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Britt.....woop woop 9 is def better than 10. I have heard of some women being declared menopausal with numbers in the high 20s only to get a result of 5 a couple of months later.

Chia....just so you know what all these numbers mean. FSH (follicule stimulating hormone) is what your body releases at the start of a cycle to make your ovaries produce egg follicles. The higher the number the harder your body is having to work to produce eggs. It is also an indication of ovarian reserve ie. How many possible eggs left to play with. Sorry if you already know all this... :thumbup:
Thanks for reading my journal. NHS is free government health although it's not really free because we pay extortionate taxes for it and then of course it costs time and sanity! :grr: Private costs about £150 for half hour specialist appt and IVF will cost around £3500 per cycle! Average take home pay here is around £1500 per month after tax.


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> Britt.....woop woop 9 is def better than 10. I have heard of some women being declared menopausal with numbers in the high 20s only to get a result of 5 a couple of months later.
> 
> Chia....just so you know what all these numbers mean. FSH (follicule stimulating hormone) is what your body releases at the start of a cycle to make your ovaries produce egg follicles. The higher the number the harder your body is having to work to produce eggs. It is also an indication of ovarian reserve ie. How many possible eggs left to play with. Sorry if you already all this... :thumbup:
> Thanks for Reading my journal. NHS is free government health although it's not really free because we pay extortionate taxes for it and then of course it costs time and sanity! :grr: Private costs about £150 for half hour specialist appt and IVF will cost around £3500 per cycle! Average take home pay here is around £1500 per month after tax.

Thanks 2016! I did read briefly about FSH a while back but the :dohh: me did not link the two. You definitely cleared up alot of the question marks for me! Not too sure what you do for a living, but I think you would make a really great teacher.

Regarding the NHS... can totally understand your frustration. In SG, a portion of our pay each month is put into a government account in each individual's name to pay for our medical requirements. However, we can't utilise those monies for fertility and other pregnancy related charges such as the OB-GYN consultancy charges, hence most couples are put off at the "additional" costs of having a baby. But I must say, reading your posts, I am really appalled at the lack of concern that the NHS people seem to have... really hope that you manage to sort things out one way or the other.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: My next scan is monday!! I'm unreasonably nervous but very happy it's easter, I think the time will go quickly. You may have put this in your journal but I can't remember how long do you expect it to take to get an appt with a private specialist? 

chia: how are you doing?


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls hope u are all well just passing by as been extra busy lately re-orangising my wedding for 23rd May!!!! im never gonna fit into my dress in august everything is on standby and just waiting to be confirmed when i find out in the next couple of days if my dress can get here on time ! xx


----------



## 2016

GG...wow how exciting! My anni is 25th of May :thumbup: saying that my friend just had her wedding at 6 months pregnant and you couldn't tell in the photos! Guess it depends on the person and the dress...


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh its not worth the risk and my dress is quite fitted xx


----------



## Britt11

Hellllllo girls!!!!

Nic- so excited for your scan on Monday, whoop whoop- the HB should show up as well by now right?? very exciting

Chia- thanks for your comments and concern. Yeah basically my numbers are prematurely aged for some reason, I should definitely have numbers below 10 but for some reason they are high. I am just hoping that i release a good egg soon and DH's spermies are ok and something happens. I am relieved to be getting in to see a FS so soon because I really cant wait too long with my high FSH if I need intervention, who would have known?? Grouse, I cant imagine going through menopause in my 30's!! lol. Are you going to start using opk's tomorrow??

2016- good to hear from you hon, we miss ya. How are you feeling? do you know when a new cycle would start for you? I hope you are able to get your IVF through NHS without any crap, i know its super expensive, around the same price here and none of it is covered. I think IVF would be a good option for you to ensure beanie implants in the right place. I am not opposed to getting it if thats what I need.

GG- aaghh 2 months until the wedding, stressful....I went through that last year. You must be in a place where you dont need to book things far in advance, changing the date to 2 months before the wedding would be absolutely unheard of around here, you need at least a year. Good luck!!

I'm a little worried we havent heard from Joli in a couple of days, I hope all is okay with her. Definitely miss her on this thread.

As for me, this cycle seems EXACTLY like my other cycles!!! agggh :dohh: Nothing different, i know that is kind of negative at 4 or 3dpo (not sure b/c of the drinking) but oh well.

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone!

I've been totally shafted at work, and it's 12:25am, and my first opportunity to get online to read your updates! Shattered! Thanks for all of your advice on the lack of symptoms... I think if I never had symptoms, then I wouldn't be as worried, but to have them and then they suddenly went away for 5 days, I really was starting to worry... so I called the FS, and they kindly moved my scan up an entire week, so I saw him today and had my scan! Everything is going great - heartbeat is going and beanie size says I'm 9 weeks now! 2016, I would be very grateful if you could do the honours an , update the front page when you have some spare time - no rush! He said that every pregnancy is different, and the scan shows that I have nothing to worry about right now. I've posted a pic on the graduate thread! 

Britt - that's so awesome about your blood results!! woohoo! I can tell you all about clomid - I was on it for 2 cycles, so I've done a ton of research!

Nicole - sorry I missed congratulating you on 6 weeks yesterday!!! Happy belated 6 weeks!

Taebomama - that's awesome that DH made it up to you - shopping will be fun, what a great idea!

GG - I totally forgot you were planning your wedding, how exciting!! Not much longer now!

2016 - It looks like your body is getting back to normal, I'm so so happy that you didn't have to go via the surgery route. How are you feeling?

Chia - I remember you were asking about temping for this cycle, did you ever start or will you use opks?


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Girls...

Joli - Happy 9 weeks! Time is passing oh so fast! :rain: Was just wondering, are people at work starting to guess already? 

GG - Wow... you must be so busy with only two months to go. Hope that your dress comes in time! Do remember to rest up despite the preparations! Is it a practice to take pre-wedding photos for you? And what are the plans for the honeymoon?

2016 - 25 May is my sis's birthday! Just read your journal, and am so glad that the doc seems to be listening to your concerns / wishes this time round. :thumbup:

Nicole - Spend a good easter weekend with your DH and in no time your scan day will be here! Not too sure about this, but do you get photos at every scan?

Britt - stay positive! 3/4dpo is a little too early for any symptoms to start right? So... no differences are ok! 

As for me... did think about temping this cycle but I did not get round to buying my thermometer! The digital one I have at home seems to be a tad bit inaccurate. Was supposed to break out the OPKs this morning, but, was in a rush to get to work. Am assuming it works just as well at night? Considering it's a long weekend, am really hoping to get some good BD-ing done. It's the first time since TTC that I have my entire fertile period at home, so I really hope that I get a +ve on the OPK!


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - believe it or not, I was at a client function last night, and one of the guys there from Citibank asked if I was pregnant! I don't think I'm showing, although I have put on 6 pounds already (but it's pretty evenly distributed)...it must have been the dress I was wearing! I sooooo don't want work to find out for a while longer...

For the temps, you can't use a normal themometer, you need to use a basel temp one, which is super sensitive. If you go on www.fertilityfriend.com you can chart, and there's lots of info on there about temping, just in case! For opks, I think they work best for people between 12pm - 3pm and then again from 5pm - 8pm.


----------



## 2016

I found OPKs worked best for me with SMU between 9am and 10am. I never get a line any other time :rofl: freak case me!


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli - :rofl: i must be psychic! could it be because you were abstaining from the drinks at the function? or that you were not wearing heels? that's one of the most tell-tale signs...


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> I found OPKs worked best for me with SMU between 9am and 10am. I never get a line any other time :rofl: freak case me!

Haha... I hope they work for me best during that time too! It's the most "loo-accessible" time. :)


----------



## GossipGirly

chia my original weddin date is 29th august so everything is quickly being moved up the honeymoon is being cancelled and we will lose our deposit but oh doesnt want me to go as we were going to turkey and even tho it was a private 5* hotel he thinks food will be dodgy and doesnbt want me to get sick at 28 weeks preg and it was be sooo hot i spose, we have decided to book a wknd to london in june to see a musical and sight see as I have never been to london lol and its only a 45 m flight away down the country!


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016, I'm always so impressed on how early you get up in the morning...I'm doing fmu around 8am! lol ... which is why 12pm smu worked best for me on opks - Chia, I think targeting smu is the way to go! :) 

Chia, you must be psychic! I was drinking water, which I guess is a tell tale sign... I was going to hold a glass of wine, but I didn't think anyone was really paying any attention to me! doh! 

GG - it's a pity you're not going to Turkey - I don't think the food there is dodgy! But in saying that, London is awesome - you'll love it! Make sure you guys book a show on the West End for the evening, and I'm sure you'll enjoy walking around Covent Garden... I lived right in the heart of London for 4 years before moving back to HK, and I loved it!


----------



## GossipGirly

I would love to still go but oh is putting his foot down and saying he would really prefer me not to be going so far in pregnancy ..hmph! i think he means maybe getting ill from water or icecubes or if foods are washed in water, just the travellers tummy thing i guess. I told him in such a highly rated resort its highly unlikely but he is having none of it..boo hiss saves us a fortune I suppose ! x


----------



## Joli

GG - I think it's sweet that your DH is being so protective and cautious - my DH panicked when I got a Subway sandwich, and I asked for lettuce to be put in, and he wouldn't let me eat it in case the lettuce wasn't properly washed! lol. I'm sure you'll have an amazing time in London! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey girls, Sorry I don't know what's been going on, too many previous posts to read, I just wanted to say we're all moved in, not unpacked but moved in at least


----------



## Britt11

hey girls how are you today??
I'm doing good, so glad that its a holiday today... :)
Chia- have you been using your OPK's yet?
Sweetmama- gld you are in the house
Joli- LOVE LOVE LOVE the beanie u/s pics!! thanks for sharing and glad all is well
2016- how are you hon, would love to hear from you.
Nic- hey babe, hope you are feeling good, you are probably busy busy busy with your little one
As for me I'm either 6 or 5 dpo and nadda...not one symtom- have come to realize whats normal for me now lol...

hugs


----------



## 2016

Britt...I know I have not been posting much but I can't seem to get more than the odd line out of me atm. I post in my journal every day but just can't seem to keep up with everything else. Am sitting out this cycle because I don't trust my stupid body and don't want to have another experience like my recent one EVERY AGAIN! 
Will hopefully get my next FS appointment date through any day now....she said 1-2 weeks when I spoke to her last Monday but we shall see what date I actually get.
Going to try line things up to get my HSG done beginning of next cycle.
In the meantime I am just trying to throw myself into other things - getting the house in order and booking a 30th birthday holiday to Barcelona. 
Glad to hear your FS appt is coming up soon. :thumbup:

And to all you other girls, I do try keep up and read your posts and I keep ticking over the front page.....but that seems all I have for now. Feel like I am boring now I am just WTT. Nothing to report really. :nope:

Do you realise we have had at least one :bfp: every month since we started? Wonder whose turn it is in April??? Can be more than one of you of course :rofl:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I hope its my turn this month haha, then I won't have to listen to grumpy ahahaha


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...I know I have not been posting much but I can't seem to get more than the odd line out of me atm. I post in my journal every day but just can't seem to keep up with everything else. Am sitting out this cycle because I don't trust my stupid body and don't want to have another experience like my recent one EVERY AGAIN!
> Will hopefully get my next FS appointment date through any day now....she said 1-2 weeks when I spoke to her last Monday but we shall see what date I actually get.
> Going to try line things up to get my HSG done beginning of next cycle.
> In the meantime I am just trying to throw myself into other things - getting the house in order and booking a 30th birthday holiday to Barcelona.
> Glad to hear your FS appt is coming up soon. :thumbup:
> 
> And to all you other girls, I do try keep up and read your posts and I keep ticking over the front page.....but that seems all I have for now. Feel like I am boring now I am just WTT. Nothing to report really. :nope:
> 
> Do you realise we have had at least one :bfp: every month since we started? Wonder whose turn it is in April??? Can be more than one of you of course :rofl:

Hey babe, I totally hear ya and very understandable. I think you have been through more than anyone should go through. Oh wow a 30th bday coming up for you, your a youngin :) sweets.
I will start keeping up with your journal. Sorry if this is dumb of me to ask and hopefully it doesnt bother you but what is HSG?
thinking of you and big :hugs: coming your way from Calgary


----------



## 2016

Britt....thanks :hugs:
HSG = HyCoSy = Hysterosalpingogram
ie. where they fill my uterus with dye and see if it goes through the tubes like it should. 

I feel a bit bummed today because I thought the FS was going to give me an appointment in the next 1-2 weeks but the letter came through today saying 13th May - 3 days after my birthday and 40 days away! :hissy:

Is 30 young? Then why do I feel so old!?! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt....thanks :hugs:
> HSG = HyCoSy = Hysterosalpingogram
> ie. where they fill my uterus with dye and see if it goes through the tubes like it should.
> 
> I feel a bit bummed today because I thought the FS was going to give me an appointment in the next 1-2 weeks but the letter came through today saying 13th May - 3 days after my birthday and 40 days away! :hissy:
> 
> Is 30 young? Then why do I feel so old!?! :rofl:

okay, thanks for explaining, i know what you mean about wanting to get in sooner. Hon, I am the same way, the thought of not trying for a cycle is really hard. I am still in shock that I got into the FS this month, but its just a prelim apt- will still be a couple of cycles before anything likely happens.
Well i got a couple years on ya, I think anything before 35 is great. Most of my friends waited to close to 30 for their first. There are still a lot of women that have childern in the early 20's and good for them (as its easier to conceive) but the trend around here anyway is university and career establishment first, than family. I wont feel old when I finally have a baby (hoping I do) as its so common.
:hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... Good morning / night ... just a quick one before I go off to bed. 

GG - London will be nice! I enjoyed my short stay there, and it's sweet that DH is concerned about your well being. 

Nicole - haven't heard from you in a while? Busy with the long weekend?

Sweetmama - glad to hear you've moved in! 

2016 - Barcelona! I do think that planning a holiday is half the fun. :) So enjoy. And really, 30 is young still. 

Britt - Day 21! You are halfway through the 2ww. On the bright side, no symptoms means you don't need to keep on guessing at every single twinge?

As for me... tried the OPKs past two days but no go... once with FMU and once with SMU... does that mean that I'm totally out in guessing when I actually O? Oh well, 5 more tests in the pack. :)

Have a good weekend gals.


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Gals... Good morning / night ... just a quick one before I go off to bed.
> 
> GG - London will be nice! I enjoyed my short stay there, and it's sweet that DH is concerned about your well being.
> 
> Nicole - haven't heard from you in a while? Busy with the long weekend?
> 
> Sweetmama - glad to hear you've moved in!
> 
> 2016 - Barcelona! I do think that planning a holiday is half the fun. :) So enjoy. And really, 30 is young still.
> 
> Britt - Day 21! You are halfway through the 2ww. On the bright side, no symptoms means you don't need to keep on guessing at every single twinge?
> 
> As for me... tried the OPKs past two days but no go... once with FMU and once with SMU... does that mean that I'm totally out in guessing when I actually O? Oh well, 5 more tests in the pack. :)
> 
> Have a good weekend gals.

Hey Chia, gosh no that doesnt mean your out- on a 28 day cycle, the standard time is to O on CD15. I got a +ve opk on CD13 and 14 before and last month I might have O'd a day early...you could even O on CD16 or later. The big thing hon, dont use FMU at all with OPK's, I test about 2pm every day that i am testing and have not missed my surge- even noon would be okay but definitely not in the morning. Also watch for changes in cm, very key!! So excited for you babe, keep us posted :happydance:
Yeah well, I did have some cramping yesterday but its gone today so who knows
:hugs: off to do some errands now


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh i agree chia afternoon weeing on the opk's is better than fmu x


----------



## 2016

Smu is my lucky pee pee :rofl:


----------



## nicole3108

hey just thought I would post before bed, it has been a busy long weekend. It feels like another Christmas with all of the family get togethers, we're going to DH's mother's house for turkey tomorrow. I'm awfully tired but I can't tell if it's just from spending so much time with family or pregnancy. I'm going to catch up properly tomorrow but I hope everyone has a happy easter weekend!! :) Night everyone!


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Gals. :) Thanks, afternoon / SMU wee wee will be the way to go today! :rofl: will keep you gals updated. 

Britt - cramping at 7dpo sounds like a good sign indeed! *crossing fingers*


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey Gals, Sorry I wasn't around yesterday, it was a really hard day for me as it was the birthday of one of the boys I gave up for adoption, he turned 7 so it was just really hard. And it was also the anniversary of the the murder of a girl I used to mentor, she was only 13. So I just didn't feel like posting at all.


----------



## chiarezza06

Sweetmama - sorry that you have been feeling down, cheer up! :hugs:

GG - cool new wedding ticker! You must be so excited :) Read about the MS, hope that it disappears in time for you to enjoy the wedding. 

2016 - Did you ever hear from your FS? Will they be moving forward the appointment?

Britt - 6 days till testing.... will you be testing early this cycle? Or are you going to wait? Any more symptoms? 

I got my +ve OPK yesterday, but.... DH was not in the mood. :shrug: sometimes I do wonder whether he really wants this.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Chia - Today I'm feeling a bit better, I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant though, at least I'm hoping so from the looks of my chart!


----------



## Shey

Evening Ladies and Happy Easter.
AF got me on the April 3rd and Im suppose to O on April 5th


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies.

First off Sweetmama BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope your pregs too, when are you testing?

Chia- thanks for post. I think I will test at 10dpo, so in 2 days i have a couple of IC's kicking around. Ummm, yeah I might have a couple symptoms but not sure really, it could be anything- so want to wait longer to see if they continue. No sore boobs at all though, so not that great. I had a temp dip today so we'll see if it rises tomorrow, fx'd

And Hon, I was sooooo excited when I saw you got your positive opk :thumbup: and right on time where you should be, but then my face dropped when you said DH wasnt in the mood, how incredibly frustrating.... That being said have you BD'd in the last couple of days? also get him tomorrow for sure then. fx'd for you :hugs:

Hey SHEY!!! Good to hear from you hon, we missed ya. Okay so you JUST got AF, does that mean she was almost 2 weeks late???? How incredibly frustrating if thats the case....hope you have a shorter cycle this one

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - I tested today but I`m fairly positive it was too early because I think I`m only 10dpo so I`ll give it another week or so. I`m not gonna stress over it too much, if its not this month it will be next for sure!


----------



## Shey

No I had AF the 3rd of march and now I got her the 3rd of this month and on the 5th of this month i was suppose to O again. Im so upset cause tomorrow my DF is gonna be down here and I'll still be on AF.


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies - Happy Easter!!! 

Chia - did you manage to persuade DH? I really hope so!! It can be very difficult to keep the mood up all the time. 

Britt - only 2 more days until testing day!!! You never know, this could be your month!!!

2016 - don't worry about posting if you're not up to it... we totally understand, and you know we're following you on your thread! 

Nicole, I'm glad you're having a great Easter with your family! We went to my parent's place yesterday, painted easter eggs and ate a huge juicy ham!


----------



## 2016

SweetM....sorry it was a tought day for you :hugs: I know how you feel - I just don't feel like talking to anyone sometimes! :flower:
Just looking at your chart its a bit confusing, if you ignore the temps on CD 7,8 & 9 it looks like ov might have been CD10 (does that sound possible for you?) If not, and depending on what the next 2 days temps are ov might be CD20.
Either way I hope this is your lucky cycle! :dust:

Shey....sorry to hear about :af:. As they say, you are one cycle closer to your :bfp:!
I noticed you started day 1 on your chart when you had spotting. Normally it starts with your first day of light flow or greater. Although I personally often am not sure where spotting stops and light flow begins :rofl:
How do you know you are due to ov on CD5? :shrug: It seems very early in a cycle to me...what day do you think you ov'd last cycle.

Britt....ooooh testing soon how exciting! Suppose it makes it easier not worrying and symptom spotting eh?

chia....glad you got your positive OPK but a shame DH didn't want to DTD. My hubby seems to like to pick a fight with me on the day I get a positive (even if I haven't told him about it he seems to know :haha:) You might still have a chance today and also if you BD any days running up to the +ve. Good luck :dust:

Me...DH is calling me for a cuddle so I have to end here but just wanted to say quick I won't be able to ask the FS about the appointment until tomorrow at the earliest...public holiday here today. Can't believe I have to go back to work tomorrow after 5 lovely days off :hissy:
I am so tired because I seem to have overdone it with horseriding and spring cleaning this weekend. :dohh:


----------



## chiarezza06

Sweetmama26 said:


> Thanks Chia - Today I'm feeling a bit better, I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant though, at least I'm hoping so from the looks of my chart!

Sweetmama - Had a quick peek at your chart and it does look as though the temps are higher than normal. ;) But... not being a charter myself, I got kinda confused by the ups and downs, shall leave the analysis to the experts! However, still keeping my fingers crossed for you, I believe in intuition! Love the positive mentality! 

Shey - Sorry to hear that AF got you. Since hubby is down, just spend some quality time together?

Britt - Two more days! I am getting really excited for you. 

Nicole - Hope you are resting well after all that easter fun. 

2016 - Enjoy what's left of the long weekend, try not to think about work / FS and just have a great cuddle time. :thumbup: It's funny that you should mention about DH always picking a fight around O... it's a running joke between DH and me that he always seems to know when it is the "right" time to DTD, and therefore will always not be in the mood :Grr: Did manage to BD a few times in the days running up to the +ve, and really hope that IF he's in the mood tonight, it's not too late coz I am pretty sure I had ov pains last night. Wish me luck!


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck x


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! I ended up going to bed early last night not long after ds :blush: Easter seemed more like Christmas than usual this year, not used to so many family gatherings but we had a good weekend. DH had three days off, it's been a month since he had more than one day off a week so that was nice. My ultrasound is at 1, I'm so nervous, dh isn't coming because he has to work today or he won't get paid for the holiday and we can't miss two days of pay. I am just rambling now so I'll stop! Update later, hopefully with a picture! 

Britt: You don't know how excited I got that you're testing in two days!!! Yay!! So exciting. Don't worry about the sore boobs, I've never had sore boobs before my bfp. This time I got sore nipples but not until after 5 weeks. How's your cm? just being nosy now :blush: Sorry if you already said. Lots and lots of :dust:

2016: Glad you had a nice weekend, I'm a bit jealous of your ambition with the spring cleaning. I really should be getting some done as well, my closets are stuffed full of crap I don't need. I hope you can get the appointment with the fs earlier! 

Joli: Sounds like a great easter, ham seems like an easter food, my mil made turkey which was good but I had a bad turkey experience at Christmas and could deal with never eating it again. Are you back at work today? and did your symptoms come back?

chia: :happydance: great to hear about the positive opk, so exciting!! I hope you can get some bding in today. :dust:

shey: I guess ov will be later this time then? when is your OH visiting again? Hope you can catch the eggy this cycle!!

sweetmama: Sorry you've been having such a hard time! :hugs: I hope this is your month though!! :dust: 
taebomama: Hope you had a great easter!! Going to check the front page, can't remember what cd you're on now.


----------



## 2016

All the best with your scan tomorrow Nicole....I will be there with you in spirit :friends:
What time is it?


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - I believe you are exactly right, I have a feeling it was cycle day 10, but even if it was CD20 we're covered BD wise

Chia- I just hope its not my mind saying I'm pregnant because I want to be pregnant, but I really do feel pregnant and I have a gut feeling I am

Nicole- thanks so much I hope its my month too!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Girls!!
Hope you had a great Easter :thumbup:
just wanted to touch base but I have to get back to work
Haa Nicole you are soo cute. Thx about the advice on the sore boobs...glad that its not an absolute prerequisite- as for cm ummm I dont know, milky maybe (lol sorry tmi) maybe a bit more but not a ton to be honest.
I dont have cramps, I have heard a lot of girls saying they had cramps starting a week before their scheduled AF or before their bfp...so not sure there.
Here is my chart though...temp went up today for sure, it was actually even higher but i recorded a slightly lower one because i had moved before...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5d22 

How are you doing Nicole? sounds like you had a very busy weekend, glad you didnt tempt the turkey after last time. Have you told any family yet?
:hugs:

2016- horse riding sounds like a wonderful thing to keep your mind off of TTC. Definitely thinking of you but only post when you want. :hugs:

Chia- i think if you BD before than your golden but yeah maybe tonight wouldnt hurt if DH is in the mood :winkwink: We BD'd day before O and day after (pretty much every 2 days) :dust:

Sweetmama- I agree testing at this point is still very early, lots of time hon. If you have a feeling you are, you probably are....:dust:

Joli- holy crap can you believe you are almost 10 weeks???!!! :happydance: I cant believe you have hardly any symptoms, the fact that MS has kind of passed you by is a great thing!!!!! hee hee, hoping you are enjoying all

Hello Shey, GG and any other girls I missed
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

My son keeps pointing at my belly and saying Baby, which I'm told is a good sign because they are usually pretty intuitive lol

Britt - Your chart looks very promising as well!


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Sweetmama*--Sorry you had a hard day yesterday. :hugs: I hope you're right that this is your month!

*Shey*--Sorry the witch got you! I'm confused about your O day being on the 5th though. 

*Nicole*--I can't wait to hear all about your ultrasound. I hope you post some pics! 

I hope you all are doing well! And I hope you all had an enjoyable Easter. I stayed home with my family. We had a pretty good Easter meal, played a few card/board games, watched "The Gospel of John" and did our Bible study. Holidays were forever changed when my mom passed away (4 years ago in July). Now my family never gets together.

Get this ladies, my baby sister (21) emailed me a few days ago to tell me that she married her boyfriend of 4 years, in MAY (I thought they were still just living together)! Yeah, that's right, she waited almost a year to tell me. The reason comes from the fact that she didn't want my dad's wife at the wedding, but she knew he'd never walk her down the aisle if his wife wasnt invited. And if she would have just invited his wife, she knew I wouldn't have gone. So I understand her thinking--partly. Of course, I'm sure another reason she kept it a secret is because she knows none of us like her man/boy. I've never told her that, and I act like I like him, but she knows. Anyway, I'm sorry to share so much about my dysfunctional family :haha:, but to get to the point, she also informed me that she is 6 weeks pregnant. I want to be happy for her....but...it's just a bad situation. But I won't bore you guys with the details. All I can do is pretend I'm excited for her, otherwise I'll never see her or this little one. I'm in mourning. :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

britt ur chart looks good xx


----------



## Britt11

oh Taebo I am so sorry hon. I know that must be so hard with her pregs, I cant believe she got married a year ago and just told you now!! Not to worry about the dysfunctional family, I have plenty of it here- I didnt invite my biological mom or sister to my wedding last year....lol, long story but it was just for the best. Actually I had a very tiny wedding which was nice but some distant relatives thought they should have been there.

thanks GG, hope your well!! Remember its YOUR day, so do the wedding how you want and no regrets.

Off to Vancouver tomorrow morning, I'll stick some IC's in my bag

hugs


----------



## Shey

My DF will be down next week hopefully


----------



## nicole3108

I saw the heartbeat and heard it for a couple of seconds! I'm 6 weeks 5 days now, which is only a day off the day ff said I ov'd. I got the same lady and she still thought it was too early to print one but ended up giving me one. I'll upload a picture tomorrow. Just wanted to update quickly before bed. :) Night everyone!


----------



## chiarezza06

Good morning gals... can't wait for Joli to get back to work so that I won't be the only one starting so early.

Nicole - Can't wait to see pics of your ultrasound. 

Britt - your chart really looks like a "textbook" chart! Excited for you, one more day to testing! Meanwhile, have a good trip! 

TaeboMama - :hugs: know it must have been a shock, but at least she told you finally. 

Sweetmama - the bellly pointing sounds promising indeed. Must update when you test again! 

So... I guess I should be in the 2ww already (and yes, managed to get DH in the mood yest :winkwink:) ... finally bought my BBT thermometer, so will start charting next cycle if this one does not work out. For some reason though, am feeling pretty positive about this cycle. 

To the rest of the girls, have a good day!


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Good morning gals... can't wait for Joli to get back to work so that I won't be the only one starting so early.
> 
> Nicole - Can't wait to see pics of your ultrasound.
> 
> Britt - your chart really looks like a "textbook" chart! Excited for you, one more day to testing! Meanwhile, have a good trip!
> 
> TaeboMama - :hugs: know it must have been a shock, but at least she told you finally.
> 
> Sweetmama - the bellly pointing sounds promising indeed. Must update when you test again!
> 
> So... I guess I should be in the 2ww already (and yes, managed to get DH in the mood yest :winkwink:) ... finally bought my BBT thermometer, so will start charting next cycle if this one does not work out. For some reason though, am feeling pretty positive about this cycle.
> 
> To the rest of the girls, have a good day!

hey hon, just wanted to say good night and so glad you are feeling positive about this cycle :happydance: Yes charting is a pain and can be stressful, so i didnt temp until approaching O and then decided to from there and it helps me see whats going on. We'll see if my temp is high again tomorrow, dont want to get my hopes up though 
I have an IC to test with tomorrow morning but read some threads in the test section that said they werent too sensitive- which is perfect!! if I get a BFN I wont be sad
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Chia - I will definately update when I test again!


----------



## 2016

Nicole.....WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT! Yipee!!!! :yipee: Congratulations hunny bunny! :bunny:


----------



## GossipGirly

woohoo nicole its fab isnt just knowing ur baby is in right place and had a heartbeat, everyone thought i was stupid getting an early private scan but i would do it all over again!

chia dont get too stressed with temping and charting i only used to do it around o time just to confirm i had ovulated then put it down lol as i got my hopes up a few times about high temps that turned out to be not relevent lol :( and added to more heartbreak xx


----------



## chiarezza06

Thanks GG - Little chance of me getting too stressed about charting coz I am just not disciplined enough. Hee. But would like to know for sure that I do ovulate, coz just had lunch with a friend who shared that she doesn't most months even though her cycle is regular as the clock.


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - You were bang on, I got my crosshairs today and they are SOLID, I ov'd on cycle day 20. I'm officially in the 2ww and I'm excited!


----------



## Joli

Hi everyone!

Chia - I'll be back at work tomorrow! :) I've had a really boring Easter break, but it was so nice to have a few days off work... I'm sure I'm going to hit a storm in the office tomorrow, I have so many emails to go through... <sigh>! That's awesome that you were able to get DH in the mood! 2ww - any idea what day you're going to test?

Britt - testing day tomorrow right??? Even though you're in Vancouver, I hope you'll be able to update us! Your chart looks awesome - fx'd for you hon!!!!

Nicole - I'm sooooooo happy for you that you heard your little beanie's heartbeat!! It's pretty amazing isn't it!! I can't wait to see the photo! 

GG - I bet you're so excited about your wedding! Is everything ready to go?

Taebomama - that's an incredible story about your sis... I'm not surprised that you feel a bit shocked!


----------



## Joli

oops, forgot to tell you how I've been! Amazingly, still no symptoms...although bb's are still big (but less sore) and I seem to have a lot of spots on my chest and back (normally I have great skin), it's so embarassing, I can't wear anything which has a low cut, these spots are horrible! But I guess I should feel grateful... no MS! I just found out that my cousin in Taiwan is pregnant to, she's around 2 weeks behind me, so that's pretty neat. Have a great day ladies! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh lucky you! i wished for a little bit of ms so i could tell i was pregnant it can just go away now haha! im also the bitch from hell...so angry all the time and boobs are massive and very sore !! :( xx


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies!!!!
How are you?
Nic- I am soo sorry, I was rushed yesterday and forgot to say massive congrats on the scan and the HB :happydance:
Joli- Oh my gosh 10 weeks tomorrow can you believe it??!! Haa thats too bad about the spots but i agree WAY better than MS. Nice work in avoiding that btw :)
Sweetmama- :happydance: yeah your in the 2ww now, great eyes for seeing those temps 2016!
Tabeo- hope you are doing well
2016- going to read your journal soon, :hugs: hon
Chia- yes, temping can be stressful but its also a good idea to confirm O like GG said. I have been temping past O this cycle but for whatever reason feel not stressed about it this 2ww

as for me, I know you guys are wondering about my test today. I took an IC today, looks like a BFN, a shawdow line came up but like 20 minutes at least later and I dont think it had colour, so not relevant- will test again tomorrow with IC. Not sure how I feel about this cycle, would be very suprised if I was, temp still good and have 3 huge zits on my face by my chin- nice!! but thinking that is from a new cream I tried. I had cramps today, so worried the witch may be right around the corner.

well, going to go for a stroll in Vancouver.
have a great night/day girls
]:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - I know isn't it great! I'm so excited!


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning girls... 

Joli - glad to hear that you had a nice albeit boring break. Hope that you are not drowning in the emails! The spots sound yucky, but then am sure that MS is way yuckier. and... happy 10 weeks! :dance::muaha::plane::yipee::headspin::juggle:

Britt - Hope you enjoyed your stroll. Sorry about the BFN dear, but as you said, ICs aren't really that sensitive. :rofl: with regards to the zits though... are breakouts supposed to be a pregnancy symptom? I always thought they were AF related. Will eagerly anticipate your test results tonight. Hee. 

Sweetmama - does that mean that we would be testing around the same time? Though... having said that, I am so determined NOT to test until after AF is due. And since I have no HPTs at home, will not be tempted. 

Nicole - I wanna see picture! Or did you post it on the graduate thread?

2016 - Read your journal... good that your FS appointment has been brought forward! :thumbup:


----------



## chiarezza06

And I just realised... Nicole... Happy 7 weeks! Woopie! We are progressing here... :)


----------



## nicole3108

Sorry I didn't get to post yesterday. DS had an incredibly crabby day, I don't remember him crying so much since he was a little baby. Thanks everyone for your congrats. :) 

britt: I forgot to answer you before, we haven't told much family, only my mom because I wanted her to watch ds during the ultrasounds. Not sure when we'll tell them, anytime now I guess. Your chart is looking good! Good luck with your test today, I can't wait to hear about it. If you don't normally break out like that I think it's a great sign!! :) Have you used ics before? :dust:

sweetmama: yay! love that you're in the tww!! How many dpo will you start testing? 

2016: That's great that you got the appointment sooner! I was reading your journal and think ntnp seems like a pretty good decision. I know it's really hard not to try even when you're not supposed to, feels strange when you're ttc. Do you feel like you're getting some ov symptoms yet?

chia: I haven't posted it yet, I tried to get a good picture of it with my camera yesterday and gave up so I'll do it during ds' nap. How are you doing? offically in the tww now?

taebomama: sorry you're upset and in such a hard situation with your sister. Hope you feel better soon!

joli: Happy 10 weeks!!!! :happydance: double digits already! Sorry you're breaking out. I hope it clears up soon. Good to hear you're still not sick though. Did you end up getting really tired? I remember you weren't but not sure if you are now? Not too long until the bump collage, time's passing quickly!


----------



## 2016

Nicole....oh dear hope DS cheers up soon.
I don't have any ov symptoms really which makes me think it's ages away. Prior to the ectopic, I had been getting horrible ovary pains on and off all the time but have not heard a peep out of them since my last TWW :shrug:
Feels like my body is asleep/not working without them...but maybe that's the way it should be?? Maybe taking the progesterone last TWW has rebalanced my cycle...
Also it is difficult to know what day I am on really. If you count from the start of the first lot of bleeding I am CD29, from the second lot (which was more like af) then CD15 but if from BFN then CD7!!!
I sure will be surprised when my temp shifts! :rofl:
Maybe I should OPK but I am so sick of poas!


----------



## GossipGirly

happy 7w nicole xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

chiarezza06 said:


> Morning girls...
> 
> Joli - glad to hear that you had a nice albeit boring break. Hope that you are not drowning in the emails! The spots sound yucky, but then am sure that MS is way yuckier. and... happy 10 weeks! :dance::muaha::plane::yipee::headspin::juggle:
> 
> Britt - Hope you enjoyed your stroll. Sorry about the BFN dear, but as you said, ICs aren't really that sensitive. :rofl: with regards to the zits though... are breakouts supposed to be a pregnancy symptom? I always thought they were AF related. Will eagerly anticipate your test results tonight. Hee.
> 
> Sweetmama - does that mean that we would be testing around the same time? Though... having said that, I am so determined NOT to test until after AF is due. And since I have no HPTs at home, will not be tempted.
> 
> Nicole - I wanna see picture! Or did you post it on the graduate thread?
> 
> 2016 - Read your journal... good that your FS appointment has been brought forward! :thumbup:

Yes that means we will be testing around the same time I'm guessing, I'm 4DPO today! Although I don't really think I can wait that long to test haha



nicole3108 said:


> Sorry I didn't get to post yesterday. DS had an incredibly crabby day, I don't remember him crying so much since he was a little baby. Thanks everyone for your congrats. :)
> 
> britt: I forgot to answer you before, we haven't told much family, only my mom because I wanted her to watch ds during the ultrasounds. Not sure when we'll tell them, anytime now I guess. Your chart is looking good! Good luck with your test today, I can't wait to hear about it. If you don't normally break out like that I think it's a great sign!! :) Have you used ics before? :dust:
> 
> sweetmama: yay! love that you're in the tww!! How many dpo will you start testing?
> 
> 2016: That's great that you got the appointment sooner! I was reading your journal and think ntnp seems like a pretty good decision. I know it's really hard not to try even when you're not supposed to, feels strange when you're ttc. Do you feel like you're getting some ov symptoms yet?
> 
> chia: I haven't posted it yet, I tried to get a good picture of it with my camera yesterday and gave up so I'll do it during ds' nap. How are you doing? offically in the tww now?
> 
> taebomama: sorry you're upset and in such a hard situation with your sister. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> joli: Happy 10 weeks!!!! :happydance: double digits already! Sorry you're breaking out. I hope it clears up soon. Good to hear you're still not sick though. Did you end up getting really tired? I remember you weren't but not sure if you are now? Not too long until the bump collage, time's passing quickly!



I'm so tempted to test today because I'm so nauseous and tired and I'm peeing like CRAZY!


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for my absence yesterday, I had a sad day saying goodbye to my dad, and was occupied with spending some time with him before he flew off to the US. I'm feeling fine and dandy - amazed that I'm in double digets! It felt like ot get from 4 - 8 weeks took forever, but 8-10 weeks has gone by pretty quickly...though I'm still anxious for that magic 12 weeks to arrive!

Britt - sorry about your bfn, but it's early days yet!! I hope you're enjoying Vancouver! I'm going to be booking my summer tickets for Canada soon - I can't wait! I think we'll be there in July. 

Nicole - I honestly can't believe you're past the 7 week mark! I'm soooooooo happy for you that things are going so well! :happydance: I'm feeling tired, but that has more to do with my getting only 6 hours sleep the last few nights rather than it being a symptom. Last week was the only week I forgot to take a pic for my bump collage! But I'll get a photo tonight, since I'm only just past the 10 weeks! I'm not too bad when I have my clothes on, but when I take them off, I can clearly see that I'm rounder everywhere, and my clothes are tight! I'm still able to button everything up, but I can feel that I won't have that for much longer! When did you start to get a bump with DS?

2016 - Gosh, it must be so confusing to understand what you're body is doing, and what CD you might be on... I guess it just needs a bit of time to get back into the swing of things. It's fantastic that you've been able to move up your FS appointment - I'm going to have a read of your journey to get the details!....

Chia - have you decided which day you're going to test on? It looks like you and Sweetmama are nearly on the same dpo! 

Sweetmama - peeing lots is a good sign, I noticed it before I got my bfp - fx'd!

GG - I forgot to respond to your comment about being bitchy and moody - I had that for 2 solid days, it took all my self control not to thrash out at the poor girl at Starbucks for giving me a plain bagel rather than an onion bagel :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies hope you are all well.
Sweetmama and Chia- good luck with the testing in a few days. Yeah Chia, I have very clear skin so yeah a breakout was out of the norm for me (I dont break out even with AF) but I believe it was the new skin cream I tried :(

2016- NTNP sounds good, I need to try some of that. :) I dont blame you for not wanting to POAS anymore, I am quite sick of it too frankly and I havent nearly as much as you!! Fx'd for a sticky healthy bean soon hon

Joli- yeah you're going to Canada soon!! whoop whoop, you never know, maybe our sales meeting will be at that time- you will be quite far along at that point it would be so awesome to see you.
Your comment about the onion bagel made me laugh lol :rofl:

As for me, well another cycle bites the dust, yeah even though I thought i wouldnt be upset this cycle I am- I mean my gosh, I am going onto 9 cycles, what the F is the problem? (sorry for the rant)
Anyway, and it seems like friends and associates around me have just started trying and they are already.
So BFN today and slight temp drop- which happens at 12dpo...so I am out. No more poas for me!! just going to wait for AF now...I guess I have the FS apt to look forward to
here is my chart (it actually wasnt stressful at all this month with charting which is good)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5d22 
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...sorry about the bfn :hugs: I know it's frustrating after so many cycles ESP when you time it right each time. Don't think your temp has dropped loads so still an incling of hope but I don't blame you for not wanting to poas anymore. Too many bfns gets depressing :hugs:
Glad temping wasn't so stressful this cycle. Makes it easier if nothing else. Your FS appt is like next tues 13th isn't it? Sorry I forgot. You also have your clomid px don't you? Are you going to try that? What dose is it?

:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - Thanks for crossing fingers for me, here's to hoping that I am.

Britt - Sorry about the BFN, I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, you are so sweet. 
2016, FS apt is actually April 20th- woo hoo, cant wait
I dont know I have the Px for 50mg x 5 days....I'm at odds what to do? should I try it next cycle or wait to see what the FS says? I mean there is no doubt that I ovulate and my GP said there is an increased chance of twins....I'm just wondering if I should wait for the expert- its only one more cycle. DH is anxious lol (how cute is that) he wants me to take it next cycle. any advice you have on this would be very appreciated.
how are you doing today btw?
hugs


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm really nauseous and tired, but I'm going to try and work on this short set I have here for my best friend's daughter.


----------



## Shey

Aww hope you feel better Sweetmama


----------



## 2016

Britt11 said:


> thanks ladies, you are so sweet.
> 2016, FS apt is actually April 20th- woo hoo, cant wait
> I dont know I have the Px for 50mg x 5 days....I'm at odds what to do? should I try it next cycle or wait to see what the FS says? I mean there is no doubt that I ovulate and my GP said there is an increased chance of twins....I'm just wondering if I should wait for the expert- its only one more cycle. DH is anxious lol (how cute is that) he wants me to take it next cycle. any advice you have on this would be very appreciated.
> how are you doing today btw?
> hugs

As far as I know with clomid (from taking Soy which is apparently the herbal version although it never worked for me) you take it days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9 of your cycle. The earlier you take it, the greater quantity of immature eggs you get....the later the fewer more mature eggs you get. Most women take it on days 3-7 for the balance of quality and quantity :thumbup:

Knowing what I am like, I wouldn't wait! :dohh: If you can wait then I suppose it would be good to see what the FS said before you take it, although if you did take it and told them they could assess how well your body responds to the clomid and up the dose if needed. 

You obv get your shift every cycle so it is likey you ovulate but I was told by my accu lady that your temp can shift and you can go through your cycle as normal even if the egg doesnt get picked up by a tube or even if it get reabsorbed by the ovary!!!

I think the idea behind giving you clomid might be, with a highish FSH level your body is working very hard to stimulate your ovaries and the clomid will just give them a helping hand. This might improve the quality of your egg and maybe your chances of conception. That's my theory anyway :shrug:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> Good morning ladies hope you are all well.
> Sweetmama and Chia- good luck with the testing in a few days. Yeah Chia, I have very clear skin so yeah a breakout was out of the norm for me (I dont break out even with AF) but I believe it was the new skin cream I tried :(
> 
> 2016- NTNP sounds good, I need to try some of that. :) I dont blame you for not wanting to POAS anymore, I am quite sick of it too frankly and I havent nearly as much as you!! Fx'd for a sticky healthy bean soon hon
> 
> Joli- yeah you're going to Canada soon!! whoop whoop, you never know, maybe our sales meeting will be at that time- you will be quite far along at that point it would be so awesome to see you.
> Your comment about the onion bagel made me laugh lol :rofl:
> 
> As for me, well another cycle bites the dust, yeah even though I thought i wouldnt be upset this cycle I am- I mean my gosh, I am going onto 9 cycles, what the F is the problem? (sorry for the rant)
> Anyway, and it seems like friends and associates around me have just started trying and they are already.
> So BFN today and slight temp drop- which happens at 12dpo...so I am out. No more poas for me!! just going to wait for AF now...I guess I have the FS apt to look forward to
> here is my chart (it actually wasnt stressful at all this month with charting which is good)
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5d22
> :hugs:

So sorry to hear you are out this month (presumably). Hang in there, Britt! :hugs: Your time will come. I hope it's soon because waiting stinks! I've been trying for about as long as you (or longer--I seriously don't know when we moved from NTNP to trying). With my 3rd, it took about 8 months. Sometimes it just takes awhile, even when there are no fertility issues. You'll get there!:flower:


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks so much Taebo, that actually cheered me up, it could just be more time needed like you said. How are you doing hon? What cycle day are you on?
Your advice 2016 is impecable!! thank you so much, you know whats funny- this cycle was the very first cycle that i have ever felt "ovulation pain" as well its the first cycle that my OPK was substantially darker than the control line...I have to wonder if the egg was not getting released like you said. My doctor wasnt completely convinced i was ovulating every cycle, she thought it might be intermittent at best....hmmm maybe she does know a thing or too.. ha ha. I think i will take the clomid next cycle and see how it works- thank you soooo much, cyber hug :rofl:
I hope you both get your sticky BFP soon
and hello Shey and Sweetmama- hope you feel better soon
:hugs:


----------



## Cara89

Ugh, I feel sooo awful that I haven't been posting in like, ever. It's been quite a hectic month +. So, as ya`ll know, my DP & I began TTC Mar 14 and I had heard that when you first come off your bcps it can take a month or MORE before your body is all back to normal, which super upset me since I don't wanna wait that long !! Hahaha. Regardless of that we have been baby dancing in hopes of a BFP coming soon. Unexpectedly around the end of last week my nipples started to hurt and my DP said my breast `felt` fuller (whatever that means... haha). So I decided to take a test, just to see, and what do I get? BFN. Even though I knew the chances were slim I still really hoped. However, AF was due this week and she hasn't shown yet, and I'm still tender. My BFF said that it is possible that I tested too soon... What do ya`ll think?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> ahh thanks so much Taebo, that actually cheered me up, it could just be more time needed like you said. How are you doing hon? What cycle day are you on?
> Your advice 2016 is impecable!! thank you so much, you know whats funny- this cycle was the very first cycle that i have ever felt "ovulation pain" as well its the first cycle that my OPK was substantially darker than the control line...I have to wonder if the egg was not getting released like you said. My doctor wasnt completely convinced i was ovulating every cycle, she thought it might be intermittent at best....hmmm maybe she does know a thing or too.. ha ha. I think i will take the clomid next cycle and see how it works- thank you soooo much, cyber hug :rofl:
> I hope you both get your sticky BFP soon
> and hello Shey and Sweetmama- hope you feel better soon
> :hugs:

Thanks LOL, I hope its just symptoms of pregnancy though lol


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals.. quick morning post as it has been one really busy week as it's month end closing! First month for me in my new role at work, which is purportedly supposed to keep me at "home" more often. Not having alot of luck posting as server was down for me last night and I keep hitting the wrong buttons today. On a brighter side, according to my haphazard charting, I appear to be 3dpo today!

Britt - Really sorry about the BFN, it definitely sucks to see it so don't feel bad about the ranting. Have faith, coz all of us are rooting for you! 

Sweetmama - They do really seem like pregnancy symptoms, so hang in there.:dust:

Taebomama - Just realised that you are close to the O time again. What are your plans this cycle?

GG - Happy 9 weeks! :rain: Is the dreaded MS showing any signs of slowing down yet?

2016 - Glad that you are posting more frequently again. :hugs:

Cara89 - welcome back :) Why don't you just test again sometime soon to be sure?

Shey - hope you spent some quality time with DH. 

Joli - For some reason, reading your description of tight clothing had me thinking of bursting buttons! Did you manage to take your bump pic last night?

Hope I did not miss anyone out... have a good day!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Chia - Thanks, currently I'm working on some baby booties for my friend who is due in september and I'm hoping that it brings me some luck!


----------



## 2016

Chia....3dpo! :yipee: Welcome to the TWW. :dust:

Cara....glad to see you around again :flower: hope :af: hope you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## GossipGirly

britt dont count ur chickens before they hatch lol the temp dip mid 2ww is new for u isnt it? and temps flucuate its not below coverline as i well no lol, just try to remember witch isnt hear yet.

chia, thanks ms has hit yes, although not hurrendously every now and again, i just gotta eat all the time lol and gd luck with 2ww 

cara try not to get to down about coming off bcp and u will notice all different signs and symptoms as ur body is regulating so try not to over analyse things as it really does make u feel worse when u have every symtoms under the sun and ur not preg, the sore nips and breasts might be a monthly thing now as ur body is producing the hormones it should be which bcp might have altered...so its still a positive ur having af symtoms! xx

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls!! Welcome Cara
GG you are so sweet, thanks and you are right. Yes a mid cycle temp dip is new for me and like you said just have to wait out for AF time and then I will know for sure. I didnt want to turn the light on and my thermometer doesnt have a light so I was either 37.09 or 37.03, so either up slightly or down slightly!! lol....not sure what to put
Hope your MS isnt too bad hon
Good luck sweetmama, when r u testing?
hugs,


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> Good morning girls!! Welcome Cara
> GG you are so sweet, thanks and you are right. Yes a mid cycle temp dip is new for me and like you said just have to wait out for AF time and then I will know for sure. I didnt want to turn the light on and my thermometer doesnt have a light so I was either 37.09 or 37.03, so either up slightly or down slightly!! lol....not sure what to put
> Hope your MS isnt too bad hon
> Good luck sweetmama, when r u testing?
> hugs,

I'll give it another couple of days and then I'll test.


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies, how are you this morning/evening depending where you are?
Well Chia and Sweetmama you are in the 2ww, so exciting, hope you get your BFP's-i'll be watching.
2016, hon, how are you today? have you checked to see if you have O'd yet?
Tabeo and Nicole how are you guys?

Joli, hopefully you are getting a much needed break from work
GG hope the MS has slowed down hon and that you're well.

So I'm out AGAIN this month, but I am totally okay with it- was more upset with the neg tests a few days ago, b/c I knew that was it. Anyway, no AF yet but she will arrive today- my temp plummetted this morning. I know I have Clomid to start this month and than the FS on the 20th and DH is getting his spermies tested on Friday, so I know there is help for us on the way. We will get pregs, just takes some couples longer...pma!!

hugs
xx
Britt


----------



## Britt11

Oh 2016, I just saw your chart that you are 2dpo...so you have already O'd- yeah!!!! :happydance:
I forgot to mention lol, I guess I knew already that i wasnt yesterday- I went for a 5 mile run, went to a poker party and had wine and sat in the hot tub!!:rofl:


----------



## 2016

Britt....I am love love loving your PMA :thumbup:
And yes I do believe I have ovd....how the heck did that happen? :shrug: I only got :bfn: 8 days before ov!
We got caught out because we were NTNP but still ended up BD on Ov day as well as Ov-1, Ov-2 and Ov-4! I am a bit worried really and think I should have been more careful but I had no ov pains whatsoever so it came out of the blue! :dohh:
I am not going to take the progesterone so there's not much chance anyway (had 4 dud cycles without it). What will be will be (as long as what will be is NOT another ectopic :grr:)
Glad you enjoyed your booze and hot tub. I have had a fair bit to drink this cycle after being teetotal for months. Think kicking back has done wonders for me! :happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, sorry for not posting the last few days. I've been trying to be more productive and spend less time on the computer. Still reading all of the updates though. I thought it was time I started looking for a part time job since I only have so long to get enough hours for maternity leave. I'm not finding first tri nearly as bad as I did with ds, I think it has a lot to do with eating small healthy meals though, I don't throw up as much. :thumbup: 

Britt: I agree with 2016 on your pma, it's wonderful. Sounds like you had a good night as well. 5 miles? not sure what that is in km but I'm very impressed. Did you win at poker? I love poker so much but I've only played once this year. Your appointment is coming up quickly! 

2016: I'm excited that you're in the tww, I think it's a good sign that you just felt like it those days especially since you weren't expecting ov. Lots of :dust: for a little intrauterine bean!! 

chia: How are you doing? Any symptoms yet? Very happy you're in the tww! Exciting! :dust: 

cara: did af ever show up? 

joli: You asked before and I haven't posted since, I don't remember when I got a bump with ds, took a long time though, 5 or 6 months along I think. I was quite a bit bigger then so I'm hoping it's earlier this time. Hope you're doing well. I probably missed this before but where are you going in Canada? 

I hope everyone else is having a great weekend, looking forward to reading your updates!!:)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh not feeling too well here today. Gonna go to bed real quick!


----------



## 2016

Nicole.....intrauterine bean! :rofl: Yeah I wan't one of those! :thumbup:

Sweetmama.....oh dear, sorry you are pawlee. Hope you feel better soon. I am going back to be too.

Crosshairs for me today! Woop wopp! :yipee:
I can tell you now that I am so sick of testing and won't be doing so until 12/13 dpo when :af: is due.


----------



## chiarezza06

Good afternoon ladies... (or morning or night, I am lost!)

Sweetmama - rest well! 

2016 - woohoo! 3dpo... welcome to the tww group. :)

Britt - Sounds like you had fun! Love the positivity!

Nicole - Good that you have found your way to ward off the MS. No real symptoms for me as yet, nothing out of the extraordinary. Time does seem to CRAWL though.

I've got 2 questions for you more experienced ladies. 1. When charting, we are always advised to take our temps at the same time everyday. Why is that so? Does BBT get lower or higher the later in the morning that you wake up? 2. Drinking... I know alcohol is a "no no" when pregnant, does this apply to the tww as well?


----------



## 2016

Chia...I have noticed my temp goes up a notch (approx 0.14 F) every half hour later I temp. Fertility friend has a handy temperature adjusting tool.
I don't personally drink during the TWW but you could argue what's the harm in the odd drink...:shrug:
Alcohol for men and women is supposed to be bad for TTC in general so I went teetotal for several months. Did enjoy a few drinks after the last ectopic though because I had had enough!


----------



## chiarezza06

Thanks 2016 - Will go check out the FF tool. Hope you are enjoying your Sunday! 

Just a thought that came to me, Nic and GG, are you gals taking bump pics too?


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, jus wanted to let you know something- alcohol drastly affects temp. I DID ovulate on CD 15 just as i thought, if you remember i had the o pains on CD15 and the +ve opk on CD14 but my temp was sky high on CD15 already, well it was the booze (even though I only had 3 or 4 drinks that night). I got my period just today which is exactly like clockwork when it should be if I O'd on CD15. I put in a fake temp in my chart as I need to give the FS the right picture of my cycles- which truely are textbook perfect. (28 days longs, O on CD15 and 14 days later menstruation)
Anyway, good luck to the rest of you girls, hope you get your BFP this month!! Chia and Sweetmama, not too long now.
On to cycle 9 for me!
hugs,


----------



## GossipGirly

not just yet im just fat hehe, bleugh not posting much as just the same sickness nonense I cant eat toffee yogurts anymore!


----------



## 2016

Sorry about the :witch: Britt! Onwards and upwards :dust:


----------



## Britt11

yeah I agree 2016 and thanks, really looking forward to the FS apt on the 20th though and I am going to take Clomid this cycle, CD 5-9 as px'd- cant hurt I figure (although ovulation doesnt seem to be the problem).
Oh and get this one, I have to go to a baby shower today AND i'm co-hosting it!! :dohh: Just what you want to do CD1 of your cycle when your actively TTC :rofl:

Hope you feel better GG


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I think I'm gonna test today, I'm still sooo tired and nauseous, my boobies are sore and getting bigger and I'm feeling just blah!


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Gals... 

Sweetmama - sorry you have been feeling :sick:, really hope that it's a sign of a :bfp:! 

GG - Am sure you look lovely. :) How's the wedding preparations coming along? Are you going to post photos of your wedding dress on your journal? *shoo* to the morning sickness

Taebomama - How are you? My guess is that you should be ovulating about now.... 

Britt - Sorry that the :witch: got you :( Hope you enjoyed the baby shower nonetheless. 

As for me, 7dpo and if we are in a symptom spotting mood, I finally have some that are worth a mention. Was totally emotional last night, and had a bout of nausea plus cramps today! Although... if I was going to be totally logical about it, am most probably emotional due to the stress from the change in work scope, which lead to my gastric acting up, hence the nausea and cramps. But well, since I hardly have symptoms worth shouting about, thought that it would be fun to daydream a little.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks, I tested but its either a really faint line so faint I can't tell or its a BFN. I still got a few days before my TWW is up though so I'm not going to stress about it.


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama.....oooooh you should take piccies so we can squint at it! Your symptoms sound promising :thumbup: I admire the fact you can keep calm. Wish you all the best - here's a ton of :dust:

My temp took a dive today and you never know with my body if that means :af: is arriving today (which she has done at 4dpo before) or if its just one of those random things. :shrug:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hee... more tests to squint at! 

2016 - crossing fingers that it ain't :af: Just took a quick peek at your chart and the temp is still above the coverline right? :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Chia...yeah it is and, to be fair, I have had a dip several times at 4dpo before. Don't mind if it is :af: tbh because it just means I can have my dye test done sooner.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ok so I`m going to post yesterday`s and today`s tests. I still can not tell for the life of me if its a + with a really faint line or what!

There is yesterdays:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00430.jpg

And here is today`s:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00358-1.jpg

I`m starting to get worried that its not my cycle. I had a bit of pink tinge on my TP when I wiped today though.


----------



## Joli

Hello lovely ladies!!

Sorry for the terrible silence, I've been working on a huge case at work, and it went to court in China today, so we were working all hours of the day and night and all weekend long, honestly I am so exhausted! I haven't even had a minute to go online...but I'm enjoying playing catch-up and reading all of your updates! 

Britt - I took clomid from CD3-7, from all the reading I did, I think this is the average time, but like 2016 said, you can start it on a variety of different days. Only 8 days until your FS appointment!! I bet you're so excited! When will DH's SA results be ready?

Chia - how's the temping going? I always did mine at exactly the same time every day, if I was even 30mins late or early, my temp would be quite different, and I'd have to use the adjuster on FF. Any idea which day you're going to test?

Nicole - It sounds like your little beanie is growing nicely! I'm going to be in Ontario, about 4 hours north of Toronto on the French River (near Sudbudy / North Bay)...we might make a stop over in Toronto as well. That's amazing that you didn't show until 5 or 6 months! I managed to go to the gym during my lunch break today, and I could clearly see roundness in my belly! All my clothes are already getting tight too. 

2016 - How are you doing? Do you feel like your body is settling and healing now?

Sweetmama - I'm afraid I don't see anything on the test - can you do an invert pic?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, no worries, just post when you can- i hope the case goes well hon- I will be thinking of you. Yes actually the most common times are CD3-7 or CD5-9, and my doctor prescribed 5-9...they say you O around 5 days after which would be my normal cycle anyway, so I'm going to go with that.
I have a heavy period with 2 days of cramps, i think I finally had a very normal cycle, I'm still on the fence as to whether i should mess with nature and take the clomid...it seems my body is getting better on its own. DH wants me to take it?....:wacko:
Thats soooo cute that you are starting to show,:happydance: oh I wish I could see you.

2016- hard to say hey with the temp drop...but maybe your body is doing what it needs to do to repair itself and like you said you are closer to your procedure
Sweetmama- sorry I dont see anything...its not over though until af arrives

cheers,


----------



## GossipGirly

sweetmama i dont see anything either can u fiddle with it? x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!
> 
> Sorry for the terrible silence, I've been working on a huge case at work, and it went to court in China today, so we were working all hours of the day and night and all weekend long, honestly I am so exhausted! I haven't even had a minute to go online...but I'm enjoying playing catch-up and reading all of your updates!
> 
> Britt - I took clomid from CD3-7, from all the reading I did, I think this is the average time, but like 2016 said, you can start it on a variety of different days. Only 8 days until your FS appointment!! I bet you're so excited! When will DH's SA results be ready?
> 
> Chia - how's the temping going? I always did mine at exactly the same time every day, if I was even 30mins late or early, my temp would be quite different, and I'd have to use the adjuster on FF. Any idea which day you're going to test?
> 
> Nicole - It sounds like your little beanie is growing nicely! I'm going to be in Ontario, about 4 hours north of Toronto on the French River (near Sudbudy / North Bay)...we might make a stop over in Toronto as well. That's amazing that you didn't show until 5 or 6 months! I managed to go to the gym during my lunch break today, and I could clearly see roundness in my belly! All my clothes are already getting tight too.
> 
> 2016 - How are you doing? Do you feel like your body is settling and healing now?
> 
> Sweetmama - I'm afraid I don't see anything on the test - can you do an invert pic?




GossipGirly said:


> sweetmama i dont see anything either can u fiddle with it? x

I would girls but I don't know how :( I'm pic editing illiterate.

Thanks Britt, I don't know maybe its just too early!


----------



## Britt11

Sweetmama26 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!!
> 
> Sorry for the terrible silence, I've been working on a huge case at work, and it went to court in China today, so we were working all hours of the day and night and all weekend long, honestly I am so exhausted! I haven't even had a minute to go online...but I'm enjoying playing catch-up and reading all of your updates!
> 
> Britt - I took clomid from CD3-7, from all the reading I did, I think this is the average time, but like 2016 said, you can start it on a variety of different days. Only 8 days until your FS appointment!! I bet you're so excited! When will DH's SA results be ready?
> 
> Chia - how's the temping going? I always did mine at exactly the same time every day, if I was even 30mins late or early, my temp would be quite different, and I'd have to use the adjuster on FF. Any idea which day you're going to test?
> 
> Nicole - It sounds like your little beanie is growing nicely! I'm going to be in Ontario, about 4 hours north of Toronto on the French River (near Sudbudy / North Bay)...we might make a stop over in Toronto as well. That's amazing that you didn't show until 5 or 6 months! I managed to go to the gym during my lunch break today, and I could clearly see roundness in my belly! All my clothes are already getting tight too.
> 
> 2016 - How are you doing? Do you feel like your body is settling and healing now?
> 
> Sweetmama - I'm afraid I don't see anything on the test - can you do an invert pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> sweetmama i dont see anything either can u fiddle with it? xClick to expand...
> 
> I would girls but I don't know how :( I'm pic editing illiterate.
> 
> Thanks Britt, I don't know maybe its just too early!Click to expand...

9dpo is still VERY early hon, some women dont even implant until 10-12dpo. Give it a couple of days and test again!
fx'd hon


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks I think I will give it a couple of days!


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama....hmmmm I can't see anything right now. But with all your symptoms it may well just be too early. :shrug: I wish we could get that brand of test over here. Both nicole and MommyMichele got their :bfp: on those :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

My temp has sprung back to life :shrug:
You would think after so many months charting my body wouldn't still befuddle and amaze me! :rofl:


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 - Your body's just giving you a surprise I guess. How long is a normal cycle for you? Maybe it's a good sign that your body is still sticking to a regular cycle. 

Sweetmama - Maybe you can try and hold out till the day that AF is normally due? But the symptoms certainly sound promising :dust:

Britt - I say give the clomid a shot. If it doesn't harm you, worth giving it a try. (of course, that's just me being over-enthusiastic, no pressure)

Joli - Don't worry about putting on the weight... you are already in your double digits, am sure a little weight is warranted! The temping is really not very disciplined... I do so whenever I wake up :blush:, which is totally anytime between 7 to 11. Oh piggy me. Will most prob test next Mon / Tues (sounds so far far away!) But then again, am having all my typical AF symptoms already, maybe there will be no need to purchase the hpt at all.


----------



## GossipGirly

sweetmama I got a bfn at 11dpo i say too early for you yet, good luck xx


----------



## 2016

Chia...no idea how long a "normal"
cycle is for me. It takes me between 17 and 26 days to ov with a LP of between 3 and 12 days. :shrug: Its anybodys guess what my body is doing :rofl:


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! I didn't get on to post yesterday, I was babysitting for my cousin from 6-3 and then I had an interview at 4. DS was so grumpy by then, lack of naps and change in routine. He had a lot of fun playing with the kids all day though. I'm sick as well and plan on having a nap later today :blush: 

Britt: I'm sorry that af got you, but love your pma as always! Hope the clomid helps you and I'm very excited to hear about your appointment. :hugs:

2016: Glad your temp shot back up, it's quite high today :happydance: It will be interesting to see how long your lp is with no intervention. Are you still doing accu? 

sweetmama: I don't think I can see anything either but I know with my early positives I had to tweak them quite a bit to see anything. Hope you get your bfp in the next few days!! Keep us updated on the tests! :dust:

Joli: I can't believe how hard you work! I think since you're so small you're probably gaining just the right amount, really varies a lot depending on your pre-pregnancy weight. I gained before I got a bump but I just looked fatter for a long while. I am unreasonably excited for your bump collage, I can't believe how close it is!! Exciting that you're going to Ontario, have you been there before?

Chia: No bump pictures yet hopefully when it's more bump than fat, pretty bloated the last couple of days. Any new symptoms? They sound promising, hope you caught the eggy :) When are you testing? I can't remember if you said. 

taebomama: Hope you're doing well! Sending you lots of :dust: Have to check your chart, I have no concept of time these days, trying to do everything I've been putting off for so long.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...nope - no accu for me this cycle, although I did get my back done yesterday. Lovely! :thumbup: Glad you are keeping well. How'd the interview go?


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

Nicole - Happy 8 weeks!! you're sweet, thanks for making me feel better about the weight gain! :) I've been to Ontario every year since I was 12 - my family has a cottage on the French River (my grandad used to take my dad up there when he was a kid), so we spend the summer fishing, kayaking and just getting away from the madness of Hong Kong! What kind of job interview are you going for? 

Chia - the temping can be really hard, especially on the weekend! I used to set mine for the same time every day and then just fall asleep afterwards - sometimes I would wake up and the thermometer would still be in my mouth! Luckily for me, once my temp took, the number would stay on the digital screen until I put it back in its case, so I never had to write the number down whilst half asleep. 

2016 - how odd about your temp! I guess your body is still trying to figure out what's going on! You'll be in tip top shape soon :) 

Britt - how are you doing hon?


----------



## Joli

Britt - I forgot to mention, I wouldn't worry too much about taking the clomid - it's supposed to be very effective, especially because you don't have problems O on your own - plus you might get twins!! The side effects are minimal - your cm just might be less than normal, but it will not have any long term effects on your natural cycle :)


----------



## 2016

Nicole...happy 8 weeks! How did I miss that??? :dohh: Think I have you wrong on the front page maybe :shrug:


----------



## nicole3108

Well I missed it too but I think the ticker it wrong, I should be 8 weeks tomorrow, I'll have to change the ticker again seems to have gone back to the old one?

joli: I think I remember you saying you go every year before but I have no memory I guess. Sounds like a lot of fun! The interview was for Carter's Oshkosh, a children's clothing store, just need to get something part time to save up the money for my last two credits. That and I'd like a bit of extra money coming in after the baby is born.

2016: The interview didn't go well at all. I was awkward and had no saliva...going to keep looking. I really wanted the discount on baby clothes though. I should hear by Friday if I get a second interview but I really don't expect to.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Happy 8 weeks nicole!


This is my test from today and I figured out how to invert it lol
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedpregtestApril13.jpg


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama, I see something!
Do you know the sensitivity of the test (25 miu, 50 miu, etc.)? 10 dpo is still early. I didn't get a faint positive until the evening of 10 dpo, and no + on a FRER until 11 dpo.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Its a 25 mIU sensitivity is what it says on the box! I can see something in person but its VERY faint, it was a mid afternoon urine!


----------



## 2016

SM I am seeing something for sure! And your chart is looking much more steady this cycle :thumbup:
I am a personal fan of SMU. Give that a go and hopefully we will see that turn into your :bfp: Very exciting!


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG I'm just so excited! I can't even contain it, I want the line to be SUPER dark!


----------



## 2016

can you post that pic not inverted so we can squint for the pink?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yup just give me a sec!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Alright here's from this morning
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00458.jpg


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama....hmmm I am seeing something I think :thumbup: can't wait to see today's test! Luck and :dust:!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yes sm im seeing something to good luck, i got bfn at 11dpo on a frer and didn t test again till i was a week late xxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

ps chart looks fab xx


----------



## Joli

Sweetmama - I'm seeing a line on the invert and the coloured pic!! Can't wait to see your update today!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well today's test is frustrating, I can see a line on the uninverted one but not the inverted one

Here is the inverting:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedpregtestApril14.jpg

And here is the uninverted:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00464.jpg


----------



## nicole3108

sweetmama: I think I see something. Is there a line in real life? It's really hard to see in pics on the dollar tests early on. They do take awhile to get darker as well. I can't save it to tweak it for some reason, if you want it tweaked you can pm it to me. I really hope this is the start of your bfp! :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yes I can see a line in real life too!


----------



## nicole3108

I tweaked it the best I could but I'm not sure that it makes it clearer. I think if you get another faint one on the dollar test maybe it would be time to get a frer? The dollar store ones picked it up first for me but did take awhile to get a satifactory line. This is so exciting! You chart does look good, your temps are so steady this time! When's the next test? going to keep sending you :dust:
 



Attached Files:







sweetmama's test.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sweetmama26

See Nicole that looks much clearer to me and I can actually see the line in that one!


----------



## Sweetmama26

And I forgot to say I'll test again on Friday or sunday


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sweetmama26 said:


> Well today's test is frustrating, I can see a line on the uninverted one but not the inverted one
> 
> Here is the inverting:
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedpregtestApril14.jpg
> 
> And here is the uninverted:
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00464.jpg

Hey Sweetmama!

I stink at this, but I *think* I see a line. I can't wait to see it get darker!:flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Taebo- If you click on the one nicole posted the line is easier to see.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sorry I've been MIA. I went away for that late anniversary/birthday celebration I was telling you guys about. To sum it up:

Flower gardens, ocean views, Long Island Iced Tea, Chocolates, room with jetted tub and fireplace (as the rain falls outside), Cold Duck, a day at Poppy Hills Golf Course....2 wonderful days in Monterey with the man I love. :thumbup:


Fertility Friend can't tell me the big O day because I missed a day of temping (day 14) and I had some inaccurate temps because of lack of sleep. So FF put O day at Cycle Day 15, which I know is wrong. Can you guys check out my chart and give an opinion: day 13 or 14?

Thanks!

I hope you are all doing well--those who are expecting, and those of you who will be soon. : )

Love to all!
 



Attached Files:







100_2995.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









100_2972.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 0









100_2980.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10









100_2983.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7









100_2988.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2016

Taebo....your holiday sounds wonderful! Loving the pics! :thumbup: Quick look at your chart and I am thinking CD14/15. Have you tried putting in different temps on the missing day to see what it does?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Taebo - I don't really know about your charts but those are some nice pics!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Taebo....your holiday sounds wonderful! Loving the pics! :thumbup: Quick look at your chart and I am thinking CD14/15. Have you tried putting in different temps on the missing day to see what it does?

I just filled in day 14 with a high temp and it changed my O day to day 13. I think day 13 or 14 are more likely than 15. By day 15 CM was not fertile and cervical position was low and firm (sorry tmi--it feels weird to share such details! LOL). 

It's been nice reading all the updates! For those of us who aren't preggers yet, let's get to it! LOL. We will get there!:thumbup:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... wow, looks like there has been quite a lot of activity :thumbup:

Sweetmama - I actually think I can see something in the link that Nicole has posted. Yeah! Can't wait for you to test again and see the line getting darker! 

Taebomama - Love the pics! Happy that you enjoyed yourself, am sure you made good use of the time TTC wise :shy:

Not feeling too positive about my chances this month... all my normal AF symptoms are here and at the correct time too. Plus, work has been kinda yucky at the moment. 

Nonetheless, a BFP for all of you other girls should cheer me up plenty and give me hope! 

Oh... Joli and Nicole, happy belated 11 and 8 weeks! Joli - one more week to bump collage! Nicole, quick, go take some pics too!


----------



## 2016

TaeBoMama said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Taebo....your holiday sounds wonderful! Loving the pics! :thumbup: Quick look at your chart and I am thinking CD14/15. Have you tried putting in different temps on the missing day to see what it does?
> 
> I just filled in day 14 with a high temp and it changed my O day to day 13. I think day 13 or 14 are more likely than 15. By day 15 CM was not fertile and cervical position was low and firm (sorry tmi--it feels weird to share such details! LOL).
> 
> It's been nice reading all the updates! For those of us who aren't preggers yet, let's get to it! LOL. We will get there!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Just re-read my post. My brains must have turned to porridge! :dohh: Don't know why I put 14 or 15 when I mean't to just put 14! I thought that because it was the end of your fertile CM and your cervix dropped after. :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

FS APPOINTMENT TODAY AT 10AM :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> FS APPOINTMENT TODAY AT 10AM :yipee: :wohoo:

Can't wait to hear how it went!!!:happydance:


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> FS APPOINTMENT TODAY AT 10AM :yipee: :wohoo:

Yippie! Will definitely wait for your update! :rain:


----------



## GossipGirly

how did it go 2016 :) x


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls,
2016- look forward to hearing about your FS apt
Chia- you are still early so dont count yourself out hon. Fx'd for you- when are you testing??
Taebo- what lovely pictures!! Its nice to see a picture to the name sometimes, sounds like you and your hubby had a great time. Good luck for the 2ww hon
GG, Nicole and Joli, how are you doing today? Joli, when do we get to see the bump pics???!!!

I start my first day of clomid today....I have heard from some girls taking it that there are some nasty side effects....:wacko:

talk soon,
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi ladies! 

Taebomama - what wonderful photos! And it's so nice to see what you look like! :) I'm so happy for you that you had such a lovely time!

Britt - I didn't get side effects on the days that I was on clomid, but a few days afterwards, my ovaries felt really heavy and at O, I had sore BBs... oh, and not great cm, but I was on double your dose, so hopefully you'll be ok!

2016 - can't wait to hear how your appointment went today! 

Chia - bump collage will be on the way next week! You can clearly see my tummy (normally pretty flat!) has gotten bigger quickly (as well as the rest of me!). AF symptoms are a lot like pregnancy symptoms, so you're not out yet!


----------



## 2016

Britt...the big clomid tip is apparently to take it before bed so you sleep through the worst :thumbup:

Will update you all about my appt later - it's crazy at work because I got in late...


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 I can't wait to hear about your FS appointment!

Here are my piccies for today! I'm positive its a BFP!

Uninverted
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/PregtestApril15.jpg

And Inverted
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedPregtestApril15.jpg


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sweetmama26 said:


> 2016 I can't wait to hear about your FS appointment!
> 
> Here are my piccies for today! I'm positive its a BFP!
> 
> Uninverted
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/PregtestApril15.jpg
> 
> And Inverted
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedPregtestApril15.jpg

I SEE IT!!!!! :happydance:


I will feel better once it gets darker, but I *DO* see it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG I can't wait for it to get darker, my friend is bringing me a digi test today when she brings her kiddies here for me to watch!


----------



## Britt11

I SEE IT TOO HON, AN EARLY CONGRATS!!!!!
Let us know how you get on with the Digi
xx hugs


----------



## GossipGirly

thats def a line!! good luck xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'll Defo let you all know! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama!!!!!!!! YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!! :yipee:
I hope that little line gets darker and darker :bunny: :hugs:
What I find incredible is that you said you were pregnant this cycle before you even ovulated!!!!!! Are you psychic?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - LMAO some people have asked me that before!

OK GUYS I got a POSITIVE ON a FIRST RESPONSE EARLY RESPONSE HPT!


HERE IT IS!!!
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/FirstresponseApril15_picnik.jpg

I'm due on December 24 so I'm getting a 2010 baby!


----------



## Britt11

Definite BFP, many congrats Sweetmama!!! :happydance: Yeah! You are having a Christmas :baby:
oh my gosh there is no one left on this thread, lol!!!
:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> Definite BFP, many congrats Sweetmama!!! :happydance: Yeah! You are having a Christmas :baby:
> oh my gosh there is no one left on this thread, lol!!!
> :hugs:

I'm still here! :haha: LOL!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sweetmama26 said:


> 2016 - LMAO some people have asked me that before!
> 
> OK GUYS I got a POSITIVE ON a FIRST RESPONSE EARLY RESPONSE HPT!
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS!!!
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/FirstresponseApril15_picnik.jpg
> 
> I'm due on December 24 so I'm getting a 2010 baby!

I'm so happy for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Definite BFP, many congrats Sweetmama!!! :happydance: Yeah! You are having a Christmas :baby:
> oh my gosh there is no one left on this thread, lol!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm still here! :haha: LOL!!!Click to expand...

ha ha you're right!!! sorry hon!! we will get our BFP's together soon!! Chia and 2016 is left as well....
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you ladies I'm super excited, I really want a girl this time!


----------



## Devi#1

britt , 2016, Taebomama ----- :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

The closing time is coming for conceiving 2010 babies.. Get :sex: ladies !!! 

Next year is the year of the RABBIT!! cute!! Aim for 01.01.2011


----------



## Britt11

thanks Devi, much appreciated- I need all the dust I can get :) Not sure if you saw my update, but I am starting Clomid this cycle (today) and we see a FS on Tuesday, so fx'd for a bfp soon. I cant believe how far you are now hon.....how exciting!!you have a gorgeous bump as well
xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

But the year of the rabbit doesn't start until mid-feb right?

Good luck with clomid britt!


----------



## Britt11

Sweetmama26 said:


> But the year of the rabbit doesn't start until mid-feb right?
> 
> Good luck with clomid britt!

:hugs:

cool, rabbit or tiger or even chicken- I'd take anything at this point :rofl:


----------



## chiarezza06

Sweetmama - Congratulations on your :bfp: A christmas baby! Woo hoo! At least there is a good reason why you were feeling poorly! Here's thinking :pink: for you! :baby::happydance::yipee::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo:

Britt, 2016, Taebo - Hope that we will all be able to graduate SOON! 2016, remember you saying that there has been a BFP each cycle, looks like it's still running true! 

My temp skyrocketed this morning (by 0.28 celcius, ok so sky rocket is a tad exaggerated), but other than that, same old, same old.


----------



## Sweetmama26

chiarezza06 said:


> Sweetmama - Congratulations on your :bfp: A christmas baby! Woo hoo! At least there is a good reason why you were feeling poorly! Here's thinking :pink: for you! :baby::happydance::yipee::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo:
> 
> Britt, 2016, Taebo - Hope that we will all be able to graduate SOON! 2016, remember you saying that there has been a BFP each cycle, looks like it's still running true!
> 
> My temp skyrocketed this morning (by 0.28 celcius, ok so sky rocket is a tad exaggerated), but other than that, same old, same old.

YES! And I'm glad it wasn't just some mysterious illness! Thanks for the thinkin pink! By the chinese calender I should be having a girl!


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> But the year of the rabbit doesn't start until mid-feb right?
> 
> Good luck with clomid britt!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> cool, rabbit or tiger or even chicken- I'd take anything at this point :rofl:Click to expand...

Britt - save the chicken for you next kid... the year of the rooster is 7 years from now!


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Sweetmama - Congratulations on your :bfp: A christmas baby! Woo hoo! At least there is a good reason why you were feeling poorly! Here's thinking :pink: for you! :baby::happydance::yipee::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo:
> 
> Britt, 2016, Taebo - Hope that we will all be able to graduate SOON! 2016, remember you saying that there has been a BFP each cycle, looks like it's still running true!
> 
> My temp skyrocketed this morning (by 0.28 celcius, ok so sky rocket is a tad exaggerated), but other than that, same old, same old.

wow am I chatty tonight...lol
CHia, having that big of a temp increase this far in your cycle is a VERY good thing, can you send us the link to your chart so I can have a lookie. :)
fx'd for you, and I'm thinking you might be the next BFP


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Britt... thanks for the confidence boost. 

Not too sure how to link my chart ... does this work? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d9b43


----------



## Sweetmama26

Looks like it might be a BFP for you too chia!


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Britt... thanks for the confidence boost.
> 
> Not too sure how to link my chart ... does this work? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d9b43

your chart looks great Chia, when are you testing???!! :thumbup:


----------



## chiarezza06

Haha... thanks both. *Crossing fingers* Am going to try to hold onto Tues or Weds to test if AF doesn't arrive (it should be due Monday)


----------



## Britt11

ahhh you're no fun, I was hoping for a test tomorrow........ :)
I know I'm a bad influence, cant wait to see your test next week or earlier if you decide
hugs


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt... you definitely are a bad influence! :rofl: Now you've put ideas in my mind! Will definitely keep you updated if I do decide to test early... let's see which direction my temp goes tom! 

Actually, if you look at it, my chart looks really similar to yours last cycle...


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama26 said:


> But the year of the rabbit doesn't start until mid-feb right?
> 
> Good luck with clomid britt!

Yeah we have until 2nd February 2011 to have a tiger (technically). I don't care - rabbit, tiger, alien, porcupine - I JUST WANT MINE ASAP!!!!!!

Loving the FRER Sweetmama! Congratulations!!! We haven't had a graduate in a little while. :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

sweetmama wow congrats :) what a lovely due date xmas eve!!! good luck rest of the girls xxx


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Britt... you definitely are a bad influence! :rofl: Now you've put ideas in my mind! Will definitely keep you updated if I do decide to test early... let's see which direction my temp goes tom!
> 
> Actually, if you look at it, my chart looks really similar to yours last cycle...

hey Chia, dont be discouraged by my chart (as yours is similar), even though mine ended up in a BFN, it feels like something is trying to take for me but just cant. My periods are so super light that maybe the lining isnt thick enough...anyway we will find out all the answers at the FS clinic soon enough. :)
your chart could be a good thing
:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> But the year of the rabbit doesn't start until mid-feb right?
> 
> Good luck with clomid britt!
> 
> Yeah we have until 2nd February 2011 to have a tiger (technically). I don't care - rabbit, tiger, alien, porcupine - I JUST WANT MINE ASAP!!!!!!
> 
> Loving the FRER Sweetmama! Congratulations!!! We haven't had a graduate in a little while. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you 2016. I had a feeling this was my month! I just had that feeling, and I'm so giddy! :happydance: I hope you get your BFP soon!



GossipGirly said:


> sweetmama wow congrats :) what a lovely due date xmas eve!!! good luck rest of the girls xxx

Thank you! I'm so excited! I have a feeling this one is a sticky one too!

I agree good luck all the rest of you! I've already called my OB and she's getting me a US for 4 weeks from now!


----------



## 2016

The PMS train arrived today...:blush:
I am such a moo cow today :rofl:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hee... :hugs: 2016! Hope you have a better day today! 

Taebomama - How's the 2ww coming along?


----------



## Joli

OMG Sweetmama, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: When will you get your bloods done? 

Chia - your chart is looking really good! I'm with Britt - TEST! heehee - bad influence, I know! :) 

Britt - I'm so excited that you're going to get to see your FS so soon! I just know that the BFP is just around the corner for you, Chia, 2016 and Taebomama! :flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

chiarezza06 said:


> Hee... :hugs: 2016! Hope you have a better day today!
> 
> Taebomama - How's the 2ww coming along?

Nothing to exciting to report, no symptoms to speak of. And as you all know, AF and pregnancy share many of the same symptoms anyway, so it's quite frustrating when you do have symptoms. :tease:

Chia, I'm with Britt and Joli--TEST! Sorry for not being helpful in your quest to restrain yourself. I myself can't handle waiting very well. Today I went to the dollar store and bought 5 more tests (I already had 1) so that I won't feel so bad about testing early. LOL. 

2016, how did your appointment go? Did I miss your post?

Love to all of you fine ladies! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Taebo....I posted in my journal but I think I might have forgotten to copy/paste in here! :dohh: Here you go...



> The appointment went very well. :yipee: Fortunately, the doc was just as nice on the NHS as she was private :flower:
> 
> She just took all my history/blood results etc. and then wrote me a referral for the tube dye test. I have to ring on the day AF next arrives and book to have the test within 12 days.
> If both tubes are blocked I get straight on the NHS IVF list. Bugger is, if one or both are partially or totally open they won't do anything! :nope:
> 
> I told her I was petrified of another ectopic and she said it would be "easier next time" because they would get me in as soon as I had a positive pee test and start doing the bloods until they could scan. That may be so, but if it is ectopic I have to go through all that crap again and again and again!!! :growlmad:
> I am still hoping I won&#8217;t just be dumped completely if the tubes are open &#8211; she did agree that they dye flowing through shows there is an open space but doesn&#8217;t guarantee they are functioning properly. She also said I needed to have the Chlamydia test before the scan and was pleased I was one step ahead with that. :thumbup:
> 
> She said it was fine that I hit some of my fertile days this month because either my tubes are blocked meaning nothing will happen, or they are open and there is a chance of pregnancy (even if it is 70% likely to be ectopic)....after all it is this same risk I will have to take every month if the dye test comes back not blocked so I may as well get started now. Still won&#8217;t take the progesterone though because I am not certain I need it this cycle and I just want to let fate or whatever decide. Someone once told me that the amount temps are above coverline can show progesterone levels and mine are looking pretty good now.
> 
> So I am feeling quite satisfied for now. Either a miracle happens and I get pregnant with a New Year's baby (talk about scraping in to 2010) or :witch: arrives and I get my dye test :yipee:
> 
> Win win win.......win win!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2016

:bfp: for me today! What I was doing POAS at 9dpo I will never know...
I am freaking out right now - don't know whether to laugh or cry.

31st December due date (if its in the right place and sticks) :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







P1080171.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3









P1080180.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1









P1080170 invert.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LittleAurora

hi ladies! sorry I dont drop by more offen! but i do think about you!!sending lots of love and kisses and baby dust!! 







me at 20 weeks

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0083a.jpg


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> :bfp: for me today! What I was doing POAS at 9dpo I will never know...
> I am freaking out right now - don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> 31st December due date (if its in the right place and sticks) :shrug:

2016... I see it! Congratulations! :happydance: Don't freak out! Am so happy for you! Am sure that it will be a sticky bean in the RIGHT place as you really deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

TaeBoMama said:


> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> Hee... :hugs: 2016! Hope you have a better day today!
> 
> Taebomama - How's the 2ww coming along?
> 
> Nothing to exciting to report, no symptoms to speak of. And as you all know, AF and pregnancy share many of the same symptoms anyway, so it's quite frustrating when you do have symptoms. :tease:
> 
> Chia, I'm with Britt and Joli--TEST! Sorry for not being helpful in your quest to restrain yourself. I myself can't handle waiting very well. Today I went to the dollar store and bought 5 more tests (I already had 1) so that I won't feel so bad about testing early. LOL.
> 
> 2016, how did your appointment go? Did I miss your post?
> 
> Love to all of you fine ladies! :hugs:Click to expand...

Taebomama - Maybe no symptoms is a good sign? That means that AF is not coming anywhere near either. How's that for PMA?

Temps went back down again today, and most of my AF like symptoms have disappeared which is normal for me 2 days before AF. So, I don't know.... maybe I will go out to buy myself a test later, and really really hope that I get to use it! Now that 2016 has her STICKY BEAN in the RIGHT PLACE, here's hoping that Britt, you and me get ours this cycle too (making it a super lucky month!) and we can all move to the graduate thread! :dust:


----------



## nicole3108

So many bfps!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:

2016: OMG!!! That is quite the bfp for 9dpo, I'd bet money it's in the right place, I really would. Yay!!! :yipee: Congratulations!!!! :hugs: Are you going to take the progesterone?

Sweetmama: Congratulations!!! That's amazing that you just had a feeling!!! So happy for you! I read on the other thread that ms has started, sounds like a sticky little bean!!!:happydance:

little aurora: beautiful pic!! You have such a nice bump!!! happy belated 20 weeks!!

Chia: Your chart still looks good, steady with the rest of your temps. I really hope af stays away for you! Let us know when you poas!! :dust:

Britt: I hope the clomid isn't causing too many symptoms! I hope so much this is your cycle, have a great feeling for you, sending you piles of :dust: 

taebomama: Glad you're in the tww, have to check your chart! Lots of :dust: What day are you poas? It's always so exciting when the testing starts!! I really hope you get your bfp!! 

joli: how are you doing? Hope you're getting a little bit of time to relax! 

I've probably missed someone so I'm sorry. I finally don't feel as crappy!! Ds and I have been sick all week, just a cold but it's a strange cold that kept getting worse but finally it seems to be leaving :yipee: Still stuffed up and have a cough but I feel so much better! :)


----------



## 2016

Thanks nicole...no I haven't been taking the progesterone as were NTNP this cycle! My temps look higher than when I tested low progesterone so Im not sure whether to take it :shrug: What do you think?


----------



## nicole3108

I don't know, your temps do look good! Maybe you could take it just in case? If I remember right it doesn't do any harm if you don't need it? I think if it might help then it would be worth taking. So exciting!!! I am unreasonably excited to see tomorrow's. I can't get over the line!! :)


----------



## Britt11

OH MY GOSH 2016!!!!! Here you go and surprise everyone!! what fantastic news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
I cant believe it, how wonderful- hon, I'm thinking with the fact that you got a good BFP at 9dpo proves its in the right place- didnt you not get a BFP until way late last time when it was in the wrong place?
did you do anything different this month, or do you think relaxing really helped? i really need to try that :wacko:

Nicole- good to hear from you, glad you are feeling better

Aurora- thanks for dropping in, we love to see you and LOVE the photo
I cant believe how far along you are :hugs:

Well Chia, and Taebo its all up to us to get the final BFPs!! However, I wouldnt be testing until next month....what happends if I'm on this thread by myself lol?....would you guys still post here...? :rofl:
Chia, oh hon go get a test, I havent looked at your chart but sending you lots of :dust: Taebo, where are you at in your cycle

Joli- good to hear from you as well, ahh hon I hope you get a break from work soon...:hugs:
thanks for letting me know about the raised Clomid temps, I would have been like what the heck.

not too much symptoms with the Clomid actually, maybe just because i am on 50mg- a little bit of increased blood flow it seems, slightly dizzy an hour after i took it for like 10 mins, but thats about it- 3 more days of it
well DH had his analysis on Friday, he wasnt too happy about going there...poor guy, and we meet with the FS on Tuesday!! :happydance: its probably more of just going over our history that apt

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> OMG Sweetmama, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: When will you get your bloods done?
> 
> Chia - your chart is looking really good! I'm with Britt - TEST! heehee - bad influence, I know! :)
> 
> Britt - I'm so excited that you're going to get to see your FS so soon! I just know that the BFP is just around the corner for you, Chia, 2016 and Taebomama! :flower:

I don't know, I tried to ask my OB about that but she said she normally only does bloods if a mama has a history of ectopics :S I hope she does em anyways, I'm waiting on a call back.



2016 said:


> :bfp: for me today! What I was doing POAS at 9dpo I will never know...
> I am freaking out right now - don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> 31st December due date (if its in the right place and sticks) :shrug:

OMG YAY YAY YAY YAY!!! Congrats 2016, I have a feeling it'll be in the right place I just know it!



nicole3108 said:


> So many bfps!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> 2016: OMG!!! That is quite the bfp for 9dpo, I'd bet money it's in the right place, I really would. Yay!!! :yipee: Congratulations!!!! :hugs: Are you going to take the progesterone?
> 
> Sweetmama: Congratulations!!! That's amazing that you just had a feeling!!! So happy for you! I read on the other thread that ms has started, sounds like a sticky little bean!!!:happydance:
> 
> little aurora: beautiful pic!! You have such a nice bump!!! happy belated 20 weeks!!
> 
> Chia: Your chart still looks good, steady with the rest of your temps. I really hope af stays away for you! Let us know when you poas!! :dust:
> 
> Britt: I hope the clomid isn't causing too many symptoms! I hope so much this is your cycle, have a great feeling for you, sending you piles of :dust:
> 
> taebomama: Glad you're in the tww, have to check your chart! Lots of :dust: What day are you poas? It's always so exciting when the testing starts!! I really hope you get your bfp!!
> 
> joli: how are you doing? Hope you're getting a little bit of time to relax!
> 
> I've probably missed someone so I'm sorry. I finally don't feel as crappy!! Ds and I have been sick all week, just a cold but it's a strange cold that kept getting worse but finally it seems to be leaving :yipee: Still stuffed up and have a cough but I feel so much better! :)

Thank you! And yes she's started but if it means the baby'll stick I'll take it! I'm feeling like its a girl this time too!


----------



## GossipGirly

u missed me nicole :( 

2016!! wow fxd crossed for you!! im really praying i really hope this is it!!


----------



## Britt11

hey GG, how are you doing today hon?
xx


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama....I like your good feeling psychic lady! :rofl:

Britt...you are right, with my last 2 ectopics I didn't get a bfp until 16dpo! I have attached a comparison of my first FRER bfp last cycle vs this cycle. Do I dare hope this one is different? I have all sorts of twinges and stuff I hope its all ok!

So what do the rest of you girls think - progesterone or no progesterone?
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Devi#1

Till yesterday the post title said 15 grads so far.. I saw today 18 grads! I freaked out!! I WAS LIKE YAAYYY!! ... 

2016 --- congrats hun!! DONT TAKE THE PROGESTERONE>>> let the pregnancy be natural.. dont take any additional hormones to mess things up (in case your body doesnt need it , what if you end up with a overdose of progesterone?) -- go to the doc and do whatever that say.. DONT TAKE IT!!! please.. CONGRATS AGAIN!! YAYAYYAYYAY!!! lol.. I am soooo happy for you love.. whooppp


----------



## Devi#1

by the way the test look nice and good for 9 dpo.. lovely


----------



## Sweetmama26

I agree 2016 NO PROGESTERONE!!! I've got a strong feeling about this one, it'll be in the right place!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Sweetmama....I like your good feeling psychic lady! :rofl:
> 
> Britt...you are right, with my last 2 ectopics I didn't get a bfp until 16dpo! I have attached a comparison of my first FRER bfp last cycle vs this cycle. Do I dare hope this one is different? I have all sorts of twinges and stuff I hope its all ok!
> 
> So what do the rest of you girls think - progesterone or no progesterone?

Oh my gosh!!! I can't believe you got a BFP!!!! By the looks of this, I really think your bean is in the right place!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!:happydance:

As far as the progesterone goes, I think I'd take it* [edited to add: I really don't know much about Progesterone...only that it helps sustain a pregnancy if you're not producing enough on your own. I would ask a doctor, cause I don't know much. ; ) ].* Does your doctor have an opinion on this? 

This is looking really good, 2016! The line is pretty dark for 9dpo!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi britt im ok thanks :) not much going on with me just plodding along...work tomorrow boo :( xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

LittleAurora said:


> hi ladies! sorry I dont drop by more offen! but i do think about you!!sending lots of love and kisses and baby dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at 20 weeks
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0083a.jpg

LOVE this!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TaeBoMama

.......


Britt11 said:


> Well Chia, and Taebo its all up to us to get the final BFPs!! However, I wouldnt be testing until next month....what happends if I'm on this thread by myself lol?....would you guys still post here...? :rofl:

LOL, I was just thinking this!..What if I'm the only one on here still un-pregnant!!! :argh:



> Taebo, where are you at in your cycle

I'm 7 dpo and it's just crawling by! Last night, in my sleep, I started having some cramping, so my dream incorporated the cramps and I dreamed AF came. So in my dream I was thinking, hey, this can't happen I'm only 6 dpo!! LOL. I was happy it was just a dream. 

But anyway, no matter who gets the BFPs first or last, I'm sure we'll still be here! I'm not going anywhere even if I get my bfp. :flower:


----------



## Britt11

glad to know that you will stick around Taebo even if you get your BFP, thanks hon!!
Has Chia tetsed yet???
2016- its not even comparable, i think you did it hon- beanie in the right place hon. I'm with Devi and a couple of the others, NO PROGESTERONE, nature decided this beanie was to be here so let nature take its course- unless your doctor prescribes differently.
you must be on cloud :cloud9:
congrats again


----------



## Shey

2016 I agree with the rest of the ladies! I can see the lines!


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 - I agree NO PROGESTERONE until you see the doc! Reading your FS update, they did say they will watch this one right from the start right? And since the line was so clear (even :dohh: me could see it), am sure it will stick in the right place! 

By the way... how did you get 18 graduates? I counted only 17? Either (a) forgetfulness (which is a symptom of a good sound pregnancy :rofl: ) has set in, or (b) you have turned psychic like Sweetmama! 

Britt - Nope I have not tested, I have not even bought my test! But I just ain't feeling it... This is where the charting gets to me, every morning I am willing my temps to NOT go Down! And don't worry, see how Joli, GG, Nicole and the rest are still posting in here? Think we will continue staying here until we ALL graduate! Am sure you feel the same way too right?

TBMama - Cramps... hmmm... implantation cramps? *crossing fingers* :dust:

Nicole - Am so sorry that you have been feeling ill. But am glad that it is getting better :hugs:

Little Aurora - I love your bump pic! And the kids are gorgeous! 

GG - Are you going to show us pics of your wedding dress? Best if we get some bump pics to go along with it! *wishing*

Shey - How are you? Where in the cycle are you now?

Joil - Where are you! You are missing out on big news here! Hope you are not working too hard, and that the hours are getting better. Oh, it's 90% certain that I will be in HKG end of May. :)

Sweetmama - Hope that the MS isn't bringing you down. But you are right, their is an old wife's tale that bad MS is a sign of :pink:!

Hope I did not miss anyone out.... Enjoy Sunday everyone, I so dread the thought of Monday....


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - I'm sticking around till 12 weeks for sure!

Chia- Funny you mention that because my first 2 boys (the ones I gave up for adoption) I had Hyperemsis(sp?) and I had it all 9 months. So hopefully this is only 3 months and its a girl but I have a feeling it is.


----------



## Shey

Im on 3DPO


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shey hopefully this is your month too!


----------



## Shey

idk maybe dumping DF


----------



## 2016

chiarezza06 said:


> 2016 - I agree NO PROGESTERONE until you see the doc! Reading your FS update, they did say they will watch this one right from the start right? And since the line was so clear (even :dohh: me could see it), am sure it will stick in the right place!
> 
> By the way... how did you get 18 graduates? I counted only 17? Either (a) forgetfulness (which is a symptom of a good sound pregnancy :rofl: ) has set in, or (b) you have turned psychic like Sweetmama!

Ok girls - NO PROGESTERONE - Got it! :thumbup: Will have to be strong. My temp is decent today so maybe, just maybe, I don't actually need it this time!

Will be doing another FRER with SMU to see what the line does compared to yesterday.

As for the "graduate count"....ah ha! It is 18 because I have counted ClaireNicole who has skipped the TTC thread and went straight to graduate!! :thumbup: That is right isn't it? I will add her to the graduate list as well. :flower:


----------



## Joli

WOW! I miss a day and all the amazing news!!! 2016 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That's a fantastic line for 9dpo! I'm not sure about the progesterone... I don't think I was low on it, but FS put me on for 2 weeks, just a low dose...but I agree with the other girls that you should check with a doc first. This is SUCH amazing news!! I'm so happy for you!! :flower: :hugs:

Chia - that's awesome that you're goin to be in HK! Do you know where you might stay? on the Island? I know it's kinda freaky, but we should totally meet for a coffee! :) Promise I'm not a psycho! :rofl:

Britt - That's great that you're not having too many side effects on the clomid! It's supposed to be a comparitively mild fertility medication, and I think it will have a great effect on you. I'm really really keeping my fx'd for you hon! 

Oh - and for you and Taebomama - you know I'm not going anywhere, BFP or BFN! We're all in this together, and I'm certainly not just going to bugger off now, whilst you were all so amazing for me whilst I was going though so much uncertainty and fertility treatment. :hugs:

I'm starting to struggle with hiding a small bump now... I can still buckle my jeans (I wear them really low) - but DH laughed at me cause when I sat down for lunch and dinner today, I had to unbutton them under the table! I also can't stop thinking about eating pancakes...! haha


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shey - That's unfortunate, I hope that whatever you decide that its right for you.

Joli- That's so funny about the pancakes, I've been craving Nacho's and cheese and Egg,onion and cheese sandwiches lol.

AFM: Full blown MS has set in, I was hugging the toilet for most of yesterday and today


----------



## Joli

mmmm .... nachos and cheese! The power of suggestion is a terrible thing! haha. Sorry to hear you're having MS sweetmama, I guess you can listen to your cravings then cause your body might just be craving things it needs...but maybe more egg, onion and cheese sandwiches rather than the nachos! haha ...as much as I love the nachos!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yeah I try not to eat Nacho's too too much


----------



## GossipGirly

chiarezza06 said:


> 2016 -
> GG - Are you going to show us pics of your wedding dress? Best if we get some bump pics to go along with it! *wishing*

sorry i havent got one of my new dress will have to wait for big day photos im afaid and im too shy to post my bump pics as im in the just looking fat stage haha x


----------



## GossipGirly

sweetmama craving the nachos might be your bodies way of trying to deal with ms as im cravin salt and viniger crisps and my midwife says that crisps and potatoe snacks are good for ms and its prob my body trying t deal with it without me knowing xx


----------



## Shey

Sweetmama26 said:


> Shey - That's unfortunate, I hope that whatever you decide that its right for you.
> 
> Joli- That's so funny about the pancakes, I've been craving Nacho's and cheese and Egg,onion and cheese sandwiches lol.
> 
> AFM: Full blown MS has set in, I was hugging the toilet for most of yesterday and today

Thank you Sweetmama26


----------



## Sweetmama26

GossipGirly said:


> sweetmama craving the nachos might be your bodies way of trying to deal with ms as im cravin salt and viniger crisps and my midwife says that crisps and potatoe snacks are good for ms and its prob my body trying t deal with it without me knowing xx

Yeah I think that is probably correct, My first baby I craved donairs all the time and it was the ONLY thing that I could keep down too.


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Ladies

Know that I shouldn't be starting off with a whine but temps dipped again today, so I expect AF to show in the next couple of hours. Think this month is a tad more disappointing as in the beginning I really thought I had a chance. 

Whining aside:
2016 - Good luck at the docs today! Peeped at your tests and I do think they look darker! lots and lots of sticky :dust:! 

Sweetmama - Really sorry that MS has gotten you bad. I would say that eat whatever you can keep down for now. Can eat "healthily" when MS finally leaves.

Joli - Will most probably be staying at Causeway Bay, you won't be at Shatin yet right? I forget when your new place will be ready. And I would love to meet up, can't wait to see the bump! I promise that I am not a psycho either. :) You could also model your new maternity clothes for me. :rofl: When are you going to come out of the prenancy closet? Have you at least told friends and family yet?

Britt - CD9 already! Time for the best part of TTC to commence!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Shey said:


> idk maybe dumping DF

Sorry to hear you're having an issue with DF. :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016: I took a peek at today's test and it is *definitely* darker! Things are looking GREAT!!!:happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

chiarezza06 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Know that I shouldn't be starting off with a whine but temps dipped again today, so I expect AF to show in the next couple of hours. Think this month is a tad more disappointing as in the beginning I really thought I had a chance.
> 
> Whining aside:
> 2016 - Good luck at the docs today! Peeped at your tests and I do think they look darker! lots and lots of sticky :dust:!
> 
> Sweetmama - Really sorry that MS has gotten you bad. I would say that eat whatever you can keep down for now. Can eat "healthily" when MS finally leaves.
> 
> Joli - Will most probably be staying at Causeway Bay, you won't be at Shatin yet right? I forget when your new place will be ready. And I would love to meet up, can't wait to see the bump! I promise that I am not a psycho either. :) You could also model your new maternity clothes for me. :rofl: When are you going to come out of the prenancy closet? Have you at least told friends and family yet?
> 
> Britt - CD9 already! Time for the best part of TTC to commence!

chia, I hope af stays away from you! :flower:


----------



## chiarezza06

GossipGirly said:


> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> 2016 -
> GG - Are you going to show us pics of your wedding dress? Best if we get some bump pics to go along with it! *wishing*
> 
> sorry i havent got one of my new dress will have to wait for big day photos im afaid and im too shy to post my bump pics as im in the just looking fat stage haha xClick to expand...

Guess I will just have to settle for waiting one more month! Are you getting all excited yet? And I am really sure you are NOT fat! Just remember that you are carrying a miracle inside you. :)


----------



## chiarezza06

TaeBoMama said:


> chia, I hope af stays away from you! :flower:

Thanks TBmama, so have you figured when you are going to test this cycle? Or are you going to try and wait it out?


----------



## TaeBoMama

chiarezza06 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> chia, I hope af stays away from you! :flower:
> 
> Thanks TBmama, so have you figured when you are going to test this cycle? Or are you going to try and wait it out?Click to expand...

Me, wait? I may try a test in the morning...or put it off till Tuesday, which will be a whole 10dpo. :haha:


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Know that I shouldn't be starting off with a whine but temps dipped again today, so I expect AF to show in the next couple of hours. Think this month is a tad more disappointing as in the beginning I really thought I had a chance.
> 
> Whining aside:
> 2016 - Good luck at the docs today! Peeped at your tests and I do think they look darker! lots and lots of sticky :dust:!
> 
> Sweetmama - Really sorry that MS has gotten you bad. I would say that eat whatever you can keep down for now. Can eat "healthily" when MS finally leaves.
> 
> Joli - Will most probably be staying at Causeway Bay, you won't be at Shatin yet right? I forget when your new place will be ready. And I would love to meet up, can't wait to see the bump! I promise that I am not a psycho either. :) You could also model your new maternity clothes for me. :rofl: When are you going to come out of the prenancy closet? Have you at least told friends and family yet?
> 
> Britt - CD9 already! Time for the best part of TTC to commence!

Hey hon, you are totally NOT whining!! Totally understandable...I know what you mean about the low temp in the morning, I absolutely dread that part of temping and it always comes for me too when it drops...hopefully you still have a chance but if AF does show up, you have tons of support and PMA from myself and Tabeo (and of course the rest of the girls) for the next cycle The 3 of us are going to graduate very soon!! :hugs:

Shey- really sorry about Df,must be a hard time for your right now :hugs:

Taebo, what CD are you on?? sorry if you already said

as for me, nothing new....4 day of Clomid today and tomorrow is my last one...no side effects except I feel quite warm and cm is a bit much lol..


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> chia, I hope af stays away from you! :flower:
> 
> Thanks TBmama, so have you figured when you are going to test this cycle? Or are you going to try and wait it out?Click to expand...
> 
> Me, wait? I may try a test in the morning...or put it off till Tuesday, which will be a whole 10dpo. :haha:Click to expand...

nevermind, I just say your post- whoop whoop Taebo, i had no clue you were that far in the 2WW- time flies or you have a short cycle?
Hoping you get that :bfp:!!
any symptoms??


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> chia, I hope af stays away from you! :flower:
> 
> Thanks TBmama, so have you figured when you are going to test this cycle? Or are you going to try and wait it out?Click to expand...
> 
> Me, wait? I may try a test in the morning...or put it off till Tuesday, which will be a whole 10dpo. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> nevermind, I just say your post- whoop whoop Taebo, i had no clue you were that far in the 2WW- time flies or you have a short cycle?
> Hoping you get that :bfp:!!
> any symptoms??Click to expand...

Yeah, time always seems faster for other people...you know? LOL. I have a 27 day cycle.

Happy to hear that Clomid isn't giving you trouble. I hope this is your month!!


----------



## chiarezza06

TaeBoMama said:


> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> chia, I hope af stays away from you! :flower:
> 
> Thanks TBmama, so have you figured when you are going to test this cycle? Or are you going to try and wait it out?Click to expand...
> 
> Me, wait? I may try a test in the morning...or put it off till Tuesday, which will be a whole 10dpo. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: That had me laughing. Now I am going to eagerly wait for your update. :dust:


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> Hey hon, you are totally NOT whining!! Totally understandable...I know what you mean about the low temp in the morning, I absolutely dread that part of temping and it always comes for me too when it drops...hopefully you still have a chance but if AF does show up, you have tons of support and PMA from myself and Tabeo (and of course the rest of the girls) for the next cycle The 3 of us are going to graduate very soon!! :hugs:
> 
> Shey- really sorry about Df,must be a hard time for your right now :hugs:
> 
> Taebo, what CD are you on?? sorry if you already said
> 
> as for me, nothing new....4 day of Clomid today and tomorrow is my last one...no side effects except I feel quite warm and cm is a bit much lol..

Here's hoping that all of us graduate by next cycle! That's the only way we are going to make the Tiger baby. My dad's born in the year of the Tiger, and I do really want a kid with my dad's temperment. 

Good that you are not having any adverse side effects :) What's the temp on your side of the world now? If it's cool-ish at least it makes your own warm body temp bearable.


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - I actually live in Wan Chai (right next to Causeway Bay) and I work in Central, so I'll be in the area for sure! Are you staying at a hotel? Are you here on holiday? - how long will you be over for? So many questions! :) I haven't come out of the pregnancy closet yet - lol... I'm really worried about telling work - I only hope that by the time I have to tell them, I can point to all the long hours I've done in the last couple of months, and show them my billings and say "see, I've not let my pregnancy affect my work, and I haven't taken a single sick day either"! I guess it will have to be in the next few weeks... I'm supposed to go on a marketing trip to Singapore soon, but I just realised that I better start organising it sooner rather than later!! Maybe in June... I hope AF stays away from you today! 

Britt - that's great that you're not having too many side effects from the clomid - and lots of cm is great!! Normally one of the main side effects is dried up cm, so it sounds like it's all going well for you :hugs: I just know that you will be getting your BFP so so soon hon! And I'm really excited for you for your FS appointment on Tues!

Taebomama - I'm looking forward to seeing your test on Tues!! BFP BFP BFP (fx'd!!)


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli - Am actually going down for a meeting on Monday, 24 May. Since it's a full day meeting, will most probably be flying down on Sunday, and will fly off Tuesday. Depending on how it goes, may fly down Saturday, and if we have a spin off meeting, will stay beyond Tuesday. And yes, it would be in a hotel, but nothing's booked yet. Hee. So... best bet would be to meet for coffee on Sunday! Did I confuse you yet?

It's really amazing the hours that you have managed to work whilst you are in your first tri. Don't think I've mentioned this, but my hubby is a lawyer as well (though he's serving his notice now), and we've always used to compare hours (I used to be an auditor). Ha. So, here's hoping that your partners appreciate the hours that you're putting in!!! 

Feeling kinda crampy and gassy and uncomfortable atm, so really hoping that if AF is going to show, it does so FAST, so that I can get this stage over and done with.


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - it's a date! Don't worry - totally understand your message! :) DH and I go to Causeway Bay all the time to get our kittens food etc., so closer to the time, you can just let me know where you're staying, and we can sort something out! I really hope AF stays away...but just in case... at least you know your cycles aren't super long (mine took forever!!). If AF doesn't show today, you have to test tomorrow!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Girls should I be worried about the fact that my preg tests are still showing faint lines? I'm not sure why I'm still testing but maybe its because its still setting in and I need to know this is real :s


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama....try not to worry hun. You said you were getting MS already and being forgettful which are good signs! Maybe it is just not filtering into your pee. When I was having all those bloods last cycle, I took a FRER one day and it was dark and my hCG came back as 54, next day it was much much lighter but my level was 55! :shrug:

And your temps are looking lovely :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

have u took a digi sweetmama? that might read otherwise? i cant offer any advice as i dont know what mine were like at ur stage as i held off testing till a week late which i regret now cos i really would of like to see when i got that first line lol bfn at 11dpo surely it mustnt have been long after that? but as 2016 says you have ms thats a good sign so try not to worry xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well my period is still only 4 days late so maybe that's why!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> :bfp: for me today! What I was doing POAS at 9dpo I will never know...
> I am freaking out right now - don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> 31st December due date (if its in the right place and sticks) :shrug:

OMG!!!
Woohoo!! Congrats! All my fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

GossipGirly said:


> have u took a digi sweetmama? that might read otherwise? i cant offer any advice as i dont know what mine were like at ur stage as i held off testing till a week late which i regret now cos i really would of like to see when i got that first line lol bfn at 11dpo surely it mustnt have been long after that? but as 2016 says you have ms thats a good sign so try not to worry xx

No I haven't I plan on it tomorrow though!. I did another FRER and it came back positive so maybe it was just the brand!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies,

I just wanted to quickly report that I just got a :bfn: at 9dpo (I actually think it may be 10dpo). I'm not surprised because I feel like AF is on her way, big time. I won't lie to you guys, I'm beginning to wonder if it will happen for me. Hubby and I are *up there* in reproductive years. And my husband takes meds for high blood pressure, which have an affect on fertility. I haven't mentioned this to him because I don't want to make him feel bad. I think he thinks it's my fault (it could be), and that's how I want him to continue to feel. All I can do is keep trying. We won't be going to any specialists or anything because we do have 4 kids and we can just learn to be content with that. But I really want to have one more. LOL. :haha:


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to quickly report that I just got a :bfn: at 9dpo (I actually think it may be 10dpo). I'm not surprised because I feel like AF is on her way, big time. I won't lie to you guys, I'm beginning to wonder if it will happen for me. Hubby and I are *up there* in reproductive years. And my husband takes meds for high blood pressure, which have an affect on fertility. I haven't mentioned this to him because I don't want to make him feel bad. I think he thinks it's my fault (it could be), and that's how I want him to continue to feel. All I can do is keep trying. We won't be going to any specialists or anything because we do have 4 kids and we can just learn to be content with that. But I really want to have one more. LOL. :haha:

oh hon, I know how frustrating it feels trust me....I'm there month after month with BFN's. Hopefully there is still a chance for you this month regardless of the AF type symptoms. Have you thought of maybe DH taking Maca, i have heard some good things about its available at all the health food stores...might be an idea?
fx'd you get a bfp soon
:hugs:

Sweetmama- you are definitely pregs, +ve tests and no AF, hopefully you can enjoy :hugs:

How is everyone else this morning? Nicole, where are you at?
Chia is sleeping I think....
last dose of Clomid for me today, hopefully this helps this cycle, FS apt tomorrow!!


----------



## 2016

Hcg = 50
Progesterone = 90!!!!! :happydance: (guess I don't need the pessaries then :rofl:)

More bloods Wednesday. The hcg needs to rise by a minimum 66% ie. To 83 or more.

Last ectopic my hcg was 34 at 17dpo with progesterone of 53 (while taking the meds!)

Dare I hope!!!!??? :dohh:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - Thanks, I am starting to relax a bit, my temp is still above my coverline it's going up and down but its still above the cover line so I'm sure its a sticky bean. I'm still getting WICKED cravings, the MS is still there. I know its a sticky bean so I think I'm just gonna stop taking preg tests.

2016- I'd say we have a STICKY BEAN and in the RIGHT place!!! Those are some awesome numbers


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Hcg = 50
> Progesterone = 90!!!!! :happydance: (guess I don't need the pessaries then :rofl:)
> 
> More bloods Wednesday. The hcg needs to rise by a minimum 66% ie. To 83 or more.
> 
> Last ectopic my hcg was 34 at 17dpo with progesterone of 53 (while taking the meds!)
> 
> Dare I hope!!!!??? :dohh:

Woohoo! What DPO are you right now?


----------



## hibiscus07

hibiscus07 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Hcg = 50
> Progesterone = 90!!!!! :happydance: (guess I don't need the pessaries then :rofl:)
> 
> More bloods Wednesday. The hcg needs to rise by a minimum 66% ie. To 83 or more.
> 
> Last ectopic my hcg was 34 at 17dpo with progesterone of 53 (while taking the meds!)
> 
> Dare I hope!!!!??? :dohh:
> 
> Woohoo! What DPO are you right now?Click to expand...

Actually, 2016, I think I see that you're 11 DPO, right??
Well, on betabase.info, the median hCG was 11 dpo is 23, so you're right on track!! https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## 2016

11dpo...

Edit : :haha: cross post! Thanks for the info hibiscus! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Maybe its twins 2016!


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama26 said:


> Maybe its twins 2016!

:rofl: right now I would be happy if it was one, two, boy, girl, kittens!!!! :haha:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe its twins 2016!
> 
> :rofl: right now I would be happy if it was one, two, boy, girl, kittens!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Too funny!

2016, your numbers look great! I'm feeling positive about this one!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe its twins 2016!
> 
> :rofl: right now I would be happy if it was one, two, boy, girl, kittens!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL I'd be happy with Twins too! Hopefully my doc is gonna call me back today or tomorrow!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies,

I know I said in my last post that I haven't talked to hubby about his meds because I don't want him to feel at fault...but then 5 minutes later I IM'd him to ask what type of blood pressure meds he's on (he takes 2 different types together). I just started thinking that if he's on one that causes fertility issues, maybe his doctor could change them to something else. He gave me the names, but it's hard to find info on how it effects the MALE. I asked him if he'd call the doc and talk about, he didn't respond to that, but he *IS* at work right now. 
*
Sweetmama:* I wouldn't worry about the lines being faint. TRY not to worry. :flower:

*Britt:* Thanks for your words and suggestion of Maca, I'll look into that. I worry about my husband, I want him around for a LONG, LONG time. 

*Chia and Joli:* You guys are so lucky to have the opportunity to meet. I'd love to meet all you ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Taebomama: I`m trying not to worry, I really do feel this is a sticky bean, DF just made me doubt myself last night is all!


----------



## nicole3108

Hey! I didn't get to post earlier, I was babysitting for my cousin again and didn't want to log in on her computer. I've been so bloated the last few days, hoping it will go away a little when I finally poop! On my way to bed after this, I got up extra early today. 

2016: :yipee: So happy everything is looking so promising!! Your line is looking so much darker, I was so excited about your blood results!! Looking forward to tomorrow's test! Congrats again! :) :dust:

sweetmama: Are you still testing with dollar tests? They take an awfully long time to get darker but either way everything sounds very promising! Post a pic of tomorrow's if you can! :dust:

gossipgirly: I didn't mean to forget you! Very excited to see your wedding pictures, first time we'll get to see your bump! Did you ever decide what to do about nursing? 

taebomama: I hope that your feeling about af being on the way is wrong! It's good that you talked to your husband about the pills, let us know what he says. Lots of luck and :dust: for your next test!!

Hibiscus: Happy 13 weeks!!! :happydance: How are you doing?

Britt: Hope you have a great appointment tomorrow, excited to know what you find out! and you're getting so close to ov day!! :)

Chia: How are you doing? I hope af stayed away!

Joli: Sounds like you're getting a cute little bump! can't wait for your collage, very soon now. Hope you're still feeling good!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ladies please pray for me, when I wiped today I had some blood, and I'm having some cramping as well. I don't have a lot of blood but there is blood a bit when I wipe


----------



## Shey

once again I am single! :cry:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh shey I am so sorry!


----------



## Shey

fucker ignores me instead of talking bout things.


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama....:hugs: Just looked at your chart - you are around :af: time right? It is quite common to get some spotting at that time. Try not to worry. Cramps are ok too.
I will be thinking of you. :flower:

Shey....sorry you are having man trouble! Hate to say my DH doesn't like to talk about things either and just walks away. I end up following him round the house like a loony trying to get a simple point across! Hope things get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ladies please pray for me, when I wiped today I had some blood, and I'm having some cramping as well. I don't have a lot of blood but there is blood a bit when I wipe

Sweetmama,

Like 2016 said, some bleeding can be okay. I've had bleeding in previous pregnancies that went on to produce healthy little people. But, I'm praying just the same. :flower:


----------



## chiarezza06

Sweetmama - Like the more experienced ladies have said, try not to fret. But you are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Shey - so sorry about the the problem at home. Hope it resolves one way or the other. 

2016 - Peeped at the tests, looks to me like 12dpo is double! Feeling really positive for you this time round! 

Well gals, AF is here for me... roll on next cycle. At least I can take some comfort in knowing that I do ovulate, and that my cycles are starting to be a regular 28 days again.


----------



## chiarezza06

TaeBoMama said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know I said in my last post that I haven't talked to hubby about his meds because I don't want him to feel at fault...but then 5 minutes later I IM'd him to ask what type of blood pressure meds he's on (he takes 2 different types together). I just started thinking that if he's on one that causes fertility issues, maybe his doctor could change them to something else. He gave me the names, but it's hard to find info on how it effects the MALE. I asked him if he'd call the doc and talk about, he didn't respond to that, but he *IS* at work right now.
> *
> Sweetmama:* I wouldn't worry about the lines being faint. TRY not to worry. :flower:
> 
> *Britt:* Thanks for your words and suggestion of Maca, I'll look into that. I worry about my husband, I want him around for a LONG, LONG time.
> 
> *Chia and Joli:* You guys are so lucky to have the opportunity to meet. I'd love to meet all you ladies!

TBMama - Am glad that you tried to speak to DH. After all, it's something you both want! Am quite excited about meeting Joli too! Well, at least we got to see your pic! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

sweetmama try to worry i had a little bleed in the early days just a wipe and cramping, turned out i had a uti and app that cn irriatate the cervix, i still have kind of a crampy feeling now but as 2016 said it common to have a little bleed when af is due, hope everything is ok for you.

Shey, so sorry to hear your single, my oh doesnt talk about things either and we are just as stubborn so end up not speaking in seperate rooms before one of us cracks and apologises lol. 

nicole, its ok i forgive u, havnt got a lot going on really, i might get confidence to post a bump pic next week and iv not decided about nursing, i think im gonna look for little jobs and if i have any luck just put the nursing on hold to have some money coming in 

hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

chia iv posted bump pics in my journal just for you :blush: xx


----------



## chiarezza06

GossipGirly said:


> chia iv posted bump pics in my journal just for you :blush: xx

AWwwww.... just for me? Just left a post in your journal! Love the pics! And it's definitely a bump. 

Joli - waiting IMPATIENTLY for your collage.

Nicole, Sweetmama, 2016 - I am going to be bugging you guys next! :rofl:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Sweetmama....:hugs: Just looked at your chart - you are around :af: time right? It is quite common to get some spotting at that time. Try not to worry. Cramps are ok too.
> I will be thinking of you. :flower:
> 
> Shey....sorry you are having man trouble! Hate to say my DH doesn't like to talk about things either and just walks away. I end up following him round the house like a loony trying to get a simple point across! Hope things get better soon. :hugs:





TaeBoMama said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for me, when I wiped today I had some blood, and I'm having some cramping as well. I don't have a lot of blood but there is blood a bit when I wipe
> 
> Sweetmama,
> 
> Like 2016 said, some bleeding can be okay. I've had bleeding in previous pregnancies that went on to produce healthy little people. But, I'm praying just the same. :flower:Click to expand...




chiarezza06 said:


> Sweetmama - Like the more experienced ladies have said, try not to fret. But you are in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> Shey - so sorry about the the problem at home. Hope it resolves one way or the other.
> 
> 2016 - Peeped at the tests, looks to me like 12dpo is double! Feeling really positive for you this time round!
> 
> Well gals, AF is here for me... roll on next cycle. At least I can take some comfort in knowing that I do ovulate, and that my cycles are starting to be a regular 28 days again.




GossipGirly said:


> sweetmama try to worry i had a little bleed in the early days just a wipe and cramping, turned out i had a uti and app that cn irriatate the cervix, i still have kind of a crampy feeling now but as 2016 said it common to have a little bleed when af is due, hope everything is ok for you.
> 
> Shey, so sorry to hear your single, my oh doesnt talk about things either and we are just as stubborn so end up not speaking in seperate rooms before one of us cracks and apologises lol.
> 
> nicole, its ok i forgive u, havnt got a lot going on really, i might get confidence to post a bump pic next week and iv not decided about nursing, i think im gonna look for little jobs and if i have any luck just put the nursing on hold to have some money coming in
> 
> hope everyone is well xxxxxx




chiarezza06 said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> chia iv posted bump pics in my journal just for you :blush: xx
> 
> AWwwww.... just for me? Just left a post in your journal! Love the pics! And it's definitely a bump.
> 
> Joli - waiting IMPATIENTLY for your collage.
> 
> Nicole, Sweetmama, 2016 - I am going to be bugging you guys next! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm afraid now I'm passing big clots of blood, I'm afraid I'm miscarrying, my cramping has gotten very severe, more severe then a period. Last night I felt like I was in labour:cry:

2016 - Af was due 5 days ago :(


----------



## GossipGirly

oh sweetmama im so sorry :( get yourself to A&E to get checked out, fxd crossed everything is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

There's not really a lot of use going to Emergency Room here they will just tell me to go home and wait for the clots to pass and come back if I have a fever. I called our telecare last night and that's what they said too.


----------



## 2016

Oh no sweetmama! How awful for you :hugs: I know all about those clots and pain...hope it resolves quickly. So sad...:cry:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks 2016


----------



## Britt11

Sweetmama26 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetmama....:hugs: Just looked at your chart - you are around :af: time right? It is quite common to get some spotting at that time. Try not to worry. Cramps are ok too.
> I will be thinking of you. :flower:
> 
> Shey....sorry you are having man trouble! Hate to say my DH doesn't like to talk about things either and just walks away. I end up following him round the house like a loony trying to get a simple point across! Hope things get better soon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for me, when I wiped today I had some blood, and I'm having some cramping as well. I don't have a lot of blood but there is blood a bit when I wipeClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetmama,
> 
> Like 2016 said, some bleeding can be okay. I've had bleeding in previous pregnancies that went on to produce healthy little people. But, I'm praying just the same. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetmama - Like the more experienced ladies have said, try not to fret. But you are in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> Shey - so sorry about the the problem at home. Hope it resolves one way or the other.
> 
> 2016 - Peeped at the tests, looks to me like 12dpo is double! Feeling really positive for you this time round!
> 
> Well gals, AF is here for me... roll on next cycle. At least I can take some comfort in knowing that I do ovulate, and that my cycles are starting to be a regular 28 days again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> sweetmama try to worry i had a little bleed in the early days just a wipe and cramping, turned out i had a uti and app that cn irriatate the cervix, i still have kind of a crampy feeling now but as 2016 said it common to have a little bleed when af is due, hope everything is ok for you.
> 
> Shey, so sorry to hear your single, my oh doesnt talk about things either and we are just as stubborn so end up not speaking in seperate rooms before one of us cracks and apologises lol.
> 
> nicole, its ok i forgive u, havnt got a lot going on really, i might get confidence to post a bump pic next week and iv not decided about nursing, i think im gonna look for little jobs and if i have any luck just put the nursing on hold to have some money coming in
> 
> hope everyone is well xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> chia iv posted bump pics in my journal just for you :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> AWwwww.... just for me? Just left a post in your journal! Love the pics! And it's definitely a bump.
> 
> Joli - waiting IMPATIENTLY for your collage.
> 
> Nicole, Sweetmama, 2016 - I am going to be bugging you guys next! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid now I'm passing big clots of blood, I'm afraid I'm miscarrying, my cramping has gotten very severe, more severe then a period. Last night I felt like I was in labour:cry:
> 
> 2016 - Af was due 5 days ago :(Click to expand...

oh honey, I am so incredibly sad to hear this.... I know words cant help right now but you are in my thoughts and prayers.
we are here if you need us
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Shey said:


> once again I am single! :cry:

really sorry to hear that Shey
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Sweetmama - Like the more experienced ladies have said, try not to fret. But you are in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> Shey - so sorry about the the problem at home. Hope it resolves one way or the other.
> 
> 2016 - Peeped at the tests, looks to me like 12dpo is double! Feeling really positive for you this time round!
> 
> Well gals, AF is here for me... roll on next cycle. At least I can take some comfort in knowing that I do ovulate, and that my cycles are starting to be a regular 28 days again.

Sorry AF got you Chia....:hugs: great PMA though and you are right, now you know you have a good regular 28 day cycle.
I am very jealous you and Joli get to meet each other as well, how incredibly cool!! Make sure you post about it after

Tabeo have you tested again?

As for me, well we are off to the FS in about an hour and a half :happydance:
also finished my last dose of Clomid yesterday, so we are a rockin and a rollin this cycle
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Shey

guys never last long with me they use me and then dump me instead of giving me a chance. the longest ive been with a guy is 4months


----------



## Britt11

first off Shey, I'm sorry you are going through a hard time, hope that you feel better soon and meet the man of your dreams- I had to kiss quite a few frogs before I met my prince :hugs:

Okay ladies, here is the update from the long awaited apt with the FS clinic in Calgary:

It was very infomative and they really want to get the ball running sooner than later for myself and DH.

We already knew that I was ovulating and also that my FSH is prematurely high at my age its 9/10...other than that the doctor was very happy with my 29 day cycle. What we found out today was that DH's sperm analysis was not good. In a nut shell, he had a huge volume, VERY fast swimmers but morphology was only 9%....yikes suppose to be >14%. So looks like we both have issues 
anyone have advice on DH's morphology??:shrug:

So basically he is sending both of us for a ton of tests, DH for hormone levels- myself for CD3, CD21, HSG tests, check uterus and tubes, thyroid, prolactin... you name it he is checking it which is fantastic!

So to start- he is doubling the clomid dose next month and changing to CD3-7 AND possibly starting IUI next month....he is doing the IUI sooner, normally he would do it after 3 rounds of clomid for me because of my high FSH. So as the specialist said, "Clomid is not to just induce ovulation for non-ovulating women, it is used to give couples with fertility issues more of a chance to conceive with more eggs"
He did give me the impression that time is of the essence for us...which is what I thought, so girls its not out of the question to go through early menapause in your early 30's (only 33 this year). My mom had a hysterectomy at 27....
I think he will do 3 rounds of Clomid and IUI and then we need to get on the wait list for IVF....in my heart I thought it may come down to that...I'm sad, in the beginning i never thought there would be a problem, as time went by my women's intuition told me probably DH and I both have a problem and hence would need IVF....

enough about that,
thanks for your support girls
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you for the kind words, ladies and britt.

Britt - I have no suggestions on the morphology as I've never had to deal with that before.


----------



## Britt11

Sweetmama26 said:


> Thank you for the kind words, ladies and britt.
> 
> Britt - I have no suggestions on the morphology as I've never had to deal with that before.

how are you feeling sweetie?....:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm still feeling sore, I'm angry, frustrated and confused why my body can't work properly. I'm mad at myself for getting my hopes up after the news the doctor gave me


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Sweetmama*, I'm sorry to hear about the clots and cramping. It sure doesn't sound good. I'm praying! Please let us know how you're doing!

*Chia*, I'm sorry the witch got you!

*Joli*, I'm waiting for those bump pics!



Britt11 said:


> Tabeo have you tested again?

Nope. I'm not going to waste my tests on this cycle. The witch is knocking. 

Anyway, Britt, I'm happy to see that your FS app went well and that you have a plan of action underway! Awesome!




nicole3108 said:


> taebomama: I hope that your feeling about af being on the way is wrong! It's good that you talked to your husband about the pills, let us know what he says. Lots of luck and :dust: for your next test!!

So yesterday, via IM I asked hubby if he takes a Calcium Channel Blocker because that is REALLY bad for trying to conceive. In fact, it's known as a MALE CONTRACEPTIVE. But he didn't know if his BP meds (he takes 2 different BP meds together) included that. When he got home he looked his meds up and discovered that he is on a Calcium Channel Blocker!:growlmad: Here's some info I found:

*Calcium Channel Blocker Acts As Male Contraceptive; Produces Reversible Male Infertility ​*

"_Procardia (Nifedipine) appears to have contraceptive potential, and the calcium channel blocker also appears to cause reversible male infertility. The research stemmed from earlier observations that men who presented to infertility clinics were often taking a calcium channel blocker. If you load sperm with cholesterol, you can make them nonfunctional, and that is what these drugs are doing. The researchers noted that if physicians have a male patient on a calcium channel blocker and they are experiencing difficulties with infertility, it is reasonable to try a different antihypertensive. Men should then wait approximately 3 months before attempting to impregnate their partner in order for new sperm to generate that have been unaffected by the calcium channel blocker._"

Did you see the part that says: *"Men should then wait approximately 3 months before attempting to impregnate their partner in order for new sperm to generate that have been unaffected by the calcium channel blocker."*? :saywhat: We've been without any contraceptives for OVER a year and now we will have to WAIT 3 WHOLE months. I don't know if I can! Besides, 3 months is a long time for an old gal.


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> *Sweetmama*, I'm sorry to hear about the clots and cramping. It sure doesn't sound good. I'm praying! Please let us know how you're doing!
> 
> *Chia*, I'm sorry the witch got you!
> 
> *Joli*, I'm waiting for those bump pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Tabeo have you tested again?
> 
> Nope. I'm not going to waste my tests on this cycle. The witch is knocking.
> 
> Anyway, Britt, I'm happy to see that your FS app went well and that you have a plan of action underway! Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> taebomama: I hope that your feeling about af being on the way is wrong! It's good that you talked to your husband about the pills, let us know what he says. Lots of luck and :dust: for your next test!!Click to expand...
> 
> So yesterday, via IM I asked hubby if he takes a Calcium Channel Blocker because that is REALLY bad for trying to conceive. In fact, it's known as a MALE CONTRACEPTIVE. But he didn't know if his BP meds (he takes 2 different BP meds together) included that. When he got home he looked his meds up and discovered that he is on a Calcium Channel Blocker!:growlmad: Here's some info I found:
> 
> *Calcium Channel Blocker Acts As Male Contraceptive; Produces Reversible Male Infertility ​*
> 
> "_Procardia (Nifedipine) appears to have contraceptive potential, and the calcium channel blocker also appears to cause reversible male infertility. The research stemmed from earlier observations that men who presented to infertility clinics were often taking a calcium channel blocker. If you load sperm with cholesterol, you can make them nonfunctional, and that is what these drugs are doing. The researchers noted that if physicians have a male patient on a calcium channel blocker and they are experiencing difficulties with infertility, it is reasonable to try a different antihypertensive. Men should then wait approximately 3 months before attempting to impregnate their partner in order for new sperm to generate that have been unaffected by the calcium channel blocker._"
> 
> Did you see the part that says: *"Men should then wait approximately 3 months before attempting to impregnate their partner in order for new sperm to generate that have been unaffected by the calcium channel blocker."*? :saywhat: We've been without any contraceptives for OVER a year and now we will have to WAIT 3 WHOLE months. I don't know if I can! Besides, 3 months is a long time for an old gal.Click to expand...

OH MY GOSH TAEBO!!!! seriously???!!! So glad you did research on your own, no wonder nothing happend...what if he stopped taking it right away...do you think it would still be 3 months? maybe thats only the recommendation?

okay, must get off BNB now....seriously, need to work :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Taebo....gosh! so what would happen if you don't wait 3 months? I have heard Royal Jelly is excellent for female fertility but can also be good to rejuvenate the :spermy: as well :thumbup:

Britt....woweeee - what an appointment! I am ever so pleased they are on the ball and helping you :yipee: IUI should be a brilliant way to get over any sperm issues. Worked a charm for Joli :thumbup: Sorry I only know of ways to increase motility (vit c and zinc) but not morphology :shrug:? Maybe research the Royal Jelly as I said to TBM above...
It's funny how you "knew" there might be an issue. Our bodies will tell us anything if we only listen! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hello ladies!!

Britt - awesome awesome news about the FS - sounds like they know exactly what they're talking about and how to get you that BFP! I took clomid on CD3-7 as well (before moving onto injectibles). IUI worked like a charm with me, and DH and I have so many issues as well, so I'm really sure it will work with you too! My DH had poor sperm count, and motility and his morphology was only 4%! He took Menevit and Speman (I've PM'd you the link) - whilst it didn't necessarily help with morphology, it did help in the overall quality of his spermys. For IUI you want a washed sperm count of at least 10million (20million is ideal). We had 15million, so FS wasn't sure whether it would work for us or not. Apparently if you have 20million, your chances are huge. So if your DH had a high sperm count and a high motility, then 9% morphology really isn't going to be a massive hinderance to you guys. You're on CD11... must be O in just a couple of days time! Feel any different on the clomid? I was on 100mg, and I felt like my ovaries were so heavy by O time!

Taebomama - I hope AF stays away, do you feel her already? I can't believe about the calcium channel blockers!! Is there any doc who you could ask how to flush it out of the system faster? Does DH need to continue taking it?

Nicole - Happy 9 weeks!!

Sweetmama - how are you feeling? Are you still cramping?

Chia - I'm sooooo sorry about horrible AF!!! grrrr, wish she would just keep away from you girls!!! That's awesome that you have a 28 day cycle now though - your body seems totally ready now for that BFP!

GG - How are the wedding plans coming along?

I had my 12 week scan today!! It was awesome, baby was doing summersaults, and was so active and wiggly. I had no idea it moved around so much this early on! 2 arms, 2 legs, 10 fingers (not sure about how many toes!), and NT scan looks ok too (though it strikes me as not being a particularly accurate test!). I have posted the scans on the graduate thread!


----------



## nicole3108

Meant to post last night but fell asleep :blush: I've been extra tired but only for a couple of hours in the morning and by 7 I could go to bed. My first prenatal appointment is next Tuesday! :yipee:

Britt: Your fs sounds amazing, so thorough. I think it's great that you've found someone to help you get pregnant as quickly as possible. Everything seems so promising for you. I'm sorry that your DH's sperm analysis wasn't as good as you hoped but as Joli said with IUI you have such a great chance. Still hoping that the clomid will do its magic and you won't need to have it. Very happy to read that your appointment went so well! Keep us updated on the ov symptoms! :)

Sweetmama: I am so sorry that this happened. :hugs: I have everything crossed that you get your sticky bean very soon. I hope you're doing okay and if you need to talk or vent we're always here for you. :hugs: lots of hugs today! 

Joli: Awww the scan pics are so cute!!! Happy 12 weeks as well! I love that you wrote what the baby was doing in the pics, made me tear up. So beautiful! 

2016: :yipee: your tests are so dark! I love seeing the progression, can't wait to see 2-3and I love that chart, very handy! I've never seen it before. I think you're right it's very close to changing to 2-3! I was so excited to see your signature!! I'm very happy we get to be bump buddies! :) 

taebomama: It's good that you found out about the pills but wow must be hard after all this time. I was wondering like some of the other girls about the risks of trying again before 3 months. Might just be me being silly but once he's off them and his sperm starts to regenerate (probably wrong word) there might be less healthy ones but still some "good" ones? Would be worth asking the dr. about maybe there is a way that you could try earlier. Either way I'm thrilled that you figured it out and are well on your way to your bfp! :hugs:

gossipgirly: Loving the bump pic! So cute, I can't wait to see the progression. I was stalking your journal as usual and saw about your DF's job interview! Congrats to you both, sounds like a great opportunity! :happydance: 

chia: I'm sorry the witch got you, but love the pma! I'm so forgetful, were you on the pill before? Having a regular cycle is a great sign that your body is ready for a bean! Lots of :dust: for you this cycle!! 

shey: I'm sorry that things didn't work out with your DF, hope you're doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi Ladies, My cramping is still there, its a bit less then yesterday but none the less its still there, and I'm still clotting, I talked to the OB yesterday and she said it sounds like a miscarriage but to go in to ER if my bleeding gets worse or I start experiencing heavier bleeding


----------



## LittleAurora

I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg

baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!! 
*what do you think tho???*


----------



## Sweetmama26

From what I can tell it looks like its more then probable that you are having a lil girl


----------



## GossipGirly

girl x


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - thanks for the sweet message! I forgot to ask you how your second interview went - it was last week right?

Aurora - lovely pics! I commented on the other thread!


----------



## 2016

Lovely scans aurora and joli! :hugs:

nicole...nice to hear from you again. I added you to my buddies list because we always said we'd be preggo together! :friends:

My good news is I am past :af: day and my temp was at a record high of 99.04 F today! :thumbup:
Bad news is the hospital is messing me about and I won't get my results until tomorrow now! :hissy:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how you all doing today. I'm doing ok,just morning over the loss of my Mentor Denise. She was there for me during my tough time i was going through when I was pregnant with my son. She passed away on April 11th and I just found out yesterday from a friend. And yesterday I got asked out by really hott sexy military guy.


----------



## chiarezza06

Sweetmama - :hugs: Here's hoping that you get a sticky bean soon! 

Taebomama - Wow... thank goodness you decided to do some research on your own. Time for me to dig up all of DH's medication

Britt - Hope the clomid works for you this cycle. Should be O day soon! Hope you get plenty of BD'ing this cycle. The FS sounds very helpful, so am keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Nicole - How are you? Getting plenty of rest is good! In answer to your question, I have bever been on the pill before.... 

2016 - All good for you? Any more symptoms? And when are the next bloods coming in? 

Shey - Glad that you got asked out! :)

Joli - K, booked my flight for May! Shall PM you the details. :) Can't wait to see the bump in person! Just realised... it's Happy belated 12 weeks! :rain: I want to see collage! 

GG - One month to wedding day! Woo hoo! I am feeling excited on your behalf! :rofl:

Little Aurora - Love the pics! Am thinking :pink: for you.

Hope I did not leave anyone out... time to get back to work.


----------



## chiarezza06

Knew I forgot something.... 

Nicole - Happy belated 9 weeks! 

2016 - Is it 4 weeks today? 

So many dates to keep track of... but that is a good thing!


----------



## 2016

Yes it's 4 weeks today! :yipee: I hae loads of symptoms which seems odd for 4 weeks.

Nausea, fatigue, gassy, sore nipples!, needing to pee, stuffy nose, forgetfull & clumsy, irritable, being funny/picky about food when I normally eat anything. There are more but I forgot! :rofl:


----------



## Joli

Happy 4 weeks 2016!!! Lovely milestone :)

Chia - awesome that your flights are booked!! woohoo!! Very exciting that we get to meet in person! x


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - I forgot to mention, I'm going to do the bump collage this weekend! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone, 

chia I know im so excited but stressed at the same time!

2016 im so pleased for you :)

joli i cant wait for your collage either!!!


xx


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli said:


> Hey Chia - I forgot to mention, I'm going to do the bump collage this weekend! :)

Cool... I get to see pictures! I just had a mental picture of us meeting and it's gonna be the case of the Giant and the Dwarf. You are tall, esp for someone in Asia and I am really short (156cm)... hahaha.


----------



## GossipGirly

hey i just thought girls does anyone else want to add me to facebook? pm me x


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - you're lucky not to be so tall!! I can't buy shoes in HK - tall people come with big feet! :rofl: don't worry - I am used to lovely petite Asian girls...and everyone (including me!) feels tiny next to DH, who is a whopping 6'7" (2 meters!)


----------



## 2016

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

hCG up from 50 to 195 (so a doubling time of 24.45)
Progesterone up from 90 to 115!! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: :happydance: :yipee: YAY!!! Amazing numbers!!! Looks like you've got yourself a sticky bean!!! :) Congratulations again!!! Happy 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Joli

woop woop!!!! :happydance: that's AWESOME news 2016!!!!!!!!!!! It's totally a sticky one!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

that is awesome 2016 im sooo pleased :) x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Awe 2016 - I'm so glad for you hun! I think its a sticky.

AFm: Just getting myself ready for work and stuff. Added an item to my etsy store and I just found out that my items from Franklin Goose are shipping. 


I'm also researching where to buy Maca, Vitex, and IC opks and HPTs online.


----------



## Britt11

:winkwink:


Sweetmama26 said:


> Awe 2016 - I'm so glad for you hun! I think its a sticky.
> 
> AFm: Just getting myself ready for work and stuff. Added an item to my etsy store and I just found out that my items from Franklin Goose are shipping.
> 
> 
> I'm also researching where to buy Maca, Vitex, and IC opks and HPTs online.

hey babe, okay you are from Canada so the easiest and cheapest place for us to buy OPK's and HPT's online are
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
i just get the cheapest ones, without applicators as they work just fine- just b/c they are cheap doesnt mean they arent good, it showed a very positive opk for me last month. I only had one evap on the HPT and the rest of them were crystal white...ha ha. 
they take anywhere from 5-14 days to ship, hopefully closer to a week but you need to order asap. As far as Maca you can buy that at any health food store or even Walmart probably. what is Vitex?

2016, congrats on your #'s they are absolutely fantastic like everyone says...they are really on the high side though, twins maybe? :winkwink:

Chia, and Taebo how are you doing?
Joli, good to hear from you hon, will pm later xx
best,


----------



## Britt11

oh and sorry hello GG, thanks for visiting- how are you feeling these days hon?
are you getting excited for the wedding??
xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi britt im always lurking :) yeh very excited thanks been paying for everything today so can relax a bit more xxx


----------



## Shey

Congrats again 2016


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt- Vitex is a vitamin for those with low progesterone from what I understand!


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama26 said:


> Britt- Vitex is a vitamin for those with low progesterone from what I understand!

I took vitex and it delayed my ov for some reason and gave me spotting all throughout my cycle. Totally messed things up! I have heard some girls have success with it but just be prepared to "waste" a few cycles with it if I causes upset. I also had a major problem with the Bvits :shrug:
If you are worried about low progesterone, I would recommend serenity natural progesterone cream. Not a wild yam cream because that can have the opposite effect. 
I also found accupuncture seemed to do wonders for my cycle in just 2 treatments!


----------



## 2016

Thanks Britt! I would be happy for any number of babies of any gender :happydance:

Got my first ever 2-3 on a digi today. :yipee: I was so worried waiting for it to come up in case it still said 1-2. My temp is a tiny bit down but I am not going to worry about it because I figured it wasn't healthy for my temp to be hanging round at 99.03 for too many days anyway! Perhaps I should stop temping now...


----------



## Joli

That's fantastic news 2016!! It makes it more 'official' doesn't it? :)


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning! I was in a panic yesterday because I still haven't found a job and we need to move before the baby is born, hopefully by September so I'll still feel like packing and unpacking everything. I saw a place that looks perfect for us so I'm going to try to see it today. I hope it's as nice as it looks in the pictures. 

2016: yay!!! 2-3 is so exciting! I'm so happy that everything is going well for you! Can't wait to see your little bean!! :hugs:

Joli: you asked before but I forgot, I didn't get a second interview. She phoned me to tell me they went with another candidate...which is fine except they were looking to fill a lot of positions, they're opening a new store. I guess the interview really went as badly as I thought. How's everything coming with your house? 

GG: That must be so nice to have stuff for the wedding paid for. It's coming up quickly! You better post pics for us! I meant to pm you about facebook yesterday, so I'll do that now!

Hope everyone else is doing well, looking forward to updates!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

wow exciting 2016 :) 
nicole - 4 and chia r added ;)
happy 11 weeks to me and happy 1 month till my wedding day!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole! - I'm sorry you didn't get a second interview... I'm sure you'll get a job soon! If you want, the next time you get an interview, I can PM you and help you with interview prep - I'm a wiz at interviews (please don't think I've got a big head about this ok? :)), but I've managed to land every job I've interviewed for, and I helped coach at the careers centre at my Uni - there's a definite technique to job interviews, and once you've got it, you'll get the job you want hon! :) The house is coming along well - it will take them quite a few more months to finish, so I'm just letting them get on with it!


----------



## GossipGirly

help me too joli lol i need a job :( i feel like no one will even want to touch me whilst im pregnant x


----------



## Joli

of course GG! It's going to be tough to get a job whilst pregnant, but I think you either need to (1) find a job that you could convince them that you're in it for the long run, and that you'll be back even after you give birth... i.e. you're looking for a career; or (2) go for a temping job, and they know you're temporary, and you both know where you stand - if you go down this route, join a temping agency so that you can get interviews. Happy to look at your CV if you like :)


----------



## 2016

I agree Joli! Being interviewed is an art. Very easy when you know how. 

GG isn't against the law for them to exclude you cos you're preggo? You don't even have to tell them do you?


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks that would be great, its gonna be really hard as im dropping out of nursing but have had experience in working in an office about 4/5 yrs ago and working part time as a duty manager in a bar i think im just gonna have to keep my eyes peeled and keep checking the jobs pages ! x


----------



## GossipGirly

pretty soon they will start to notice :) it is against the law but they will just say im not suitable xx


----------



## Joli

GG - why can't you continue being a nurse? That's such an awesome job, and it's one that you could temp for so easily!


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry, im a student nurse only in my 2nd year of training.. im on the bank at mjy local hospital and work about 5 shifts a month as a health care support worker but i want something a bit more full time. dropping my nursing as have to redo my second year anyway and oh has to move for work so i will have to move with him (if he gets the job he went for an interveiw on wednesday, we will have to move to kent! south of england and I live up north) i will start my nursing again when we are more settled in the future, just want some money coming in so we can get finances in order and start saving for baby xxxx


----------



## 2016

GG...Kent is much closer to me than Newcastle for a playdate! :friends;


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - I went to University of Kent! It's a really pretty area - and just think of how much warmer it will be down south! haha. What kind of job do you think you'd like to go for?


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 - That is good news! 2-3 weeks! :rain: Question - always wanted to ask this... do you have to manually reset the tickers that are running at the front page?

GG and Nicole - Don't stress too much about getting a job. I think with the right amount of prep, you will land the correct job when it comes along! Good Luck! 

Britt - How are you?

TBMama - What's up at the moment? 13dpo


----------



## GossipGirly

hey joki im guessing u just added me to fb? lol :)

ooo 2016 im loving that idea, it will be good have some friends! 
thanks chia im not gonna stress, and not really sure what to do, i just want something to tide us over till we move, iv worked in bars so that could be an option but would really like something a bit less strenious lol, maybe sitting on my bum answering a phone all day maybe's about 25 hours a week will late starts in the morning so i could have a lie in hahaha am i dreaming? just gotta keep looking i suppose, staying at uni till i find somehting as the 280 £ a month is the only source of income i have at present x


----------



## chiarezza06

GG - I just added you to FB... :) I do think that bar work might be a bit of a strain, esp if you are going to be on your feet most of the time. Keep on flipping the papers! Am sure something will come along :)


----------



## chiarezza06

Oh... one other thing, happy 11 weeks GG!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

GG - I worked in a Bar my whole pregnancy with My second son that was given up for adoption and it was SUPER hard. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## 2016

Chia...yes I update it every morning!


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 said:


> Chia...yes I update it every morning!

dedication!! 

thanks chia :) x


----------



## Britt11

:rofl:


2016 said:


> Chia...yes I update it every morning!

wow that is dedication!! thanks. Congrats on the 2-3 weeks, i knew it was just around the corner.

GG- good luck with job prospects, I agree with Joli, nursing is a great profession, so if you can get back into it once you have moved, that would be an awesome career as a mom. Happy 11 weeks?? good gosh, time has flown..need to catch up to you girls... :rofl:

Nic- hope you get the next one hon, if you get an interview based on your qualifications, it ALL comes down to the interview- I would take Joli up on some ideas/tips for interview skills, it will be so helpful. You will get the next one hon!! The only tip I have is basically to be yourself, if you try to act how you think they would want you to- you usually end up awkward and they dont know the real you. Oh and dress professional even if the job doesnt have you wearing a suit (I have written off assistants based on this alone) be cheery and happy (as I know you are) and always be professional. Ha ha, I'm sure Joli will have much more scientific stuff, but that seems to have worked for me.

Chia, how are you doing? Taebo...any news??

as for me, I already got my positive opk can you believe it? I have joined another thread called Clomid in the LTTC section...which has been fun and from everything i read clomid would make me O later, but it looks like it will be one day earlier- hopefully tomorrow!! :thumbup:
now to catch DH....
:hug:


----------



## 2016

Britt...how did you girls think it kept updating? :rofl: 

I am so excited about your positive opk early! :yipee: I hope this works first time for you! :dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi girls!

Just a really quick note to let you know hubby had an appointment today to get on a new, more sperm friendly medication. I'm not sure if he was able to get away from work to make it to the appointment or not. But he was supposed to ask if we'd have to wait the recommended 3 months. I'll let you guys know when I know. :winkwink:


On a sad note...

Today, a young lady of only 20 years will be laid to rest. Although I never met her, the tragedy of this is quite sad. Megan was killed Sunday morning in a car accident. Her boyfriend says she was driving, but I think it was him. He was drunk. He pulled her body from the vehicle before the cops got to the scene. This woman was technically my stepsister.
 



Attached Files:







Megan.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just a really quick note to let you know hubby had an appointment today to get on a new, more sperm friendly medication. I'm not sure if he was able to get away from work to make it to the appointment or not. But he was supposed to ask if we'd have to wait the recommended 3 months. I'll let you guys know when I know. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> On a sad note...
> 
> Today, a young lady of only 20 years will be laid to rest. Although I never met her, the tragedy of this is quite sad. Megan was killed Sunday morning in a car accident. Her boyfriend says she was driving, but I think it was him. He was drunk. He pulled her body from the vehicle before the cops got to the scene. This woman was technically my stepsister.

oh my goodness, how horrific. Taebo, I am so sorry to hear this news- only 20 years old...not right at all and SO beautiful!! Big :hugs: hon.
A similar situation happend to my friends sister a long time ago, basically the boyfriend stated her sister was driving when it was him- he was trying to outrun the cops...he never did any time, and she died so young- at 19 I think...incredibly sad.
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...how did you girls think it kept updating? :rofl:
> 
> I am so excited about your positive opk early! :yipee: I hope this works first time for you! :dust:

ha ha, I actually wondered that and than I was like....nah!!!!...
:rofl:
ha you're the best for doing that :)


----------



## Joli

Teobomama - I'm so so sorry for your loss, and what an awful way - I am just speechless - my heart goes out to you...

GG - I agree with the other girls, keep away from the bar jobs, you'll be strained on your feet, plus you never know what kind of loutish lads will be out and about in pubs! Whereabouts in Kent will you be moving? (oh - yes it was me on FB!)

Britt - that's awesome about the +opk!! yeah!!!! I knew Clomid would be great with you! Oh, I'm sooooooo keeping my fx'd for you hon!


----------



## 2016

Taebomama....terribly sorry to hear about your friend/stepsister. Such a tragedy for someone to pass away at such a young age. xx


----------



## GossipGirly

i agree with other girls taebo such a tragedy, i hope there a witness or something to prove he was driving, that is so sad :( maybe draggin her from car did more damage than good, very very sad and so young and beautiful xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Taebo - Sorry for your loss that is so sad. 

Not much for persies today I had a heck of a fight with DF and I think our relationship is going down the tubes.


----------



## Shey

What is it with guys these days acting up?


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

Sweetmama and Shey - really sorry about the guys in your life...must be really tough when you're ttc...

Well, as promised, attached are my bump pics! I should have taken front views as well, cause it's widened that way too! lol. I'll do another collage for 24 weeks as well! I hope the collage comes out ok on BnB...
 



Attached Files:







First Trimester.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> Chia...yes I update it every morning!

Wow... I kinda suspected that you did, I am SO impressed! Thanks gal for all that you are doing for us! :thumbup:


----------



## chiarezza06

TBMama - So soory for your loss... :hug:

Britt - Yeah to the positive OPK! Really crossing fingers for you! 

Joli - Woo hoo to the bump pic collage! There is an obvious bump 10 weeks onwards!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - It is rough especially since our fight has been about TTC, its hard to do when your DF is being all wishy washy


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sweetmama and Shey - really sorry about the guys in your life...must be really tough when you're ttc...
> 
> Well, as promised, attached are my bump pics! I should have taken front views as well, cause it's widened that way too! lol. I'll do another collage for 24 weeks as well! I hope the collage comes out ok on BnB...

OH MY GOSH JOLI!!!!!!! Those pics are awesome!! Thanks for sharing :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
Your bump is so cute, still small... ) dont worry about any weight gain at all girl (dont go by the books on exact weight gain per month) as you are still SO very tiny!! You are going to be one hot momma
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

hehe, yeah, I know the bump is still small right now - but it's big enough so that I can't button up my trousers any more! haha. I've decided to tell my work on May 6th (I'll be just past the 14 week mark)...


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> hehe, yeah, I know the bump is still small right now - but it's big enough so that I can't button up my trousers any more! haha. I've decided to tell my work on May 6th (I'll be just past the 14 week mark)...

Oh my gosh, good for you Joli- I will definitely be waiting to hear how that goes. I hope that your boss is fair like he should be to you. 
cant believe how far you are now

Sweetmama, hope you and OH work everything out.. :hugs:

Taebo, Chia how are you doing?

GG, how was the weekend?

as for me, well I am either 1dpo or 2dpo...no clue, my temps have been wonky and i got my +ve opk 3 days ago. I am not sure if its possible I could O on the same day I got my +ve but it sure seemed like it

:kiss:


----------



## Joli

Hey Sweetmama - that's tough if you're fighting about ttc... maybe you both just feel like you're under a lot of pressure after everything that has just happened with you...?


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! After looking at your chart, it looks like you did O on the same that you got your +opk... it is totally possible for it to happen on the same day on Clomid... I guess if your temps stay up tomorrow, you'll get your crosshairs! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hey Britt! After looking at your chart, it looks like you did O on the same that you got your +opk... it is totally possible for it to happen on the same day on Clomid... I guess if your temps stay up tomorrow, you'll get your crosshairs! :happydance:

really??? so that can happen when you are on clomid, +ve opk same day of O?
well we really didnt get to too much BD'ng though...:wacko: did manage to BD day of +opk and then about 2.5 days before that....hopefully thats enough (oh and the day after +ve opk)
yeah, I didnt drink the night before or anything.,..so interesting about the high temp.

talk soon and thanks for the advice :hug:


----------



## Shey

Aww cute bump Joli
I have a new bf and he is a sweetie.Can't wait to see him this coming weekend


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - clomid can make your +opk and O timing go a bit wacky - I got 4 straight days of +opk! It's possible that if you did an opk test the evening before your +opk, it might have been positive - I think you generally O about 12-24 hours after the first + (so you might have tested right in between). Did that sentence make any sense? lol xxx


----------



## Joli

Hey Shey - that's sweet that you have a new bf - hope he treats you nice!


----------



## Shey

Thanks Joli, so far he is!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - I think he feels pressured because I feel pressured because of my issues with having chromosomal abnormalities I don't want to have babies after 30 and now he wants to wait a year to 2 years and I feel that is just too long.


----------



## 2016

TBM....sorry about :witch: hopefully you can sort out things with the BP meds and give you better and better chances over the coming months :thumbup:

Britt...I also reckon CD13 might be your ov day. Hoping for crosshairs today :yipee: I know it sounds corny but it really really only takes one! Dh and I BD less than half our normal amount this lucky cycle and it worked! :dust:


----------



## Joli

Sweetmama, that really tough - has the doctor told you that your risk for abnormalities increases after you're 30? If so, maybe it would be helpful for your OH to understand the risks in waiting, you could even see the doc together? How old is he? It can sometimes be hard for guys to get their heads around becoming fathers, especially if they haven't been married for a while. Maybe if you just explain the risks of waiting and weighing that up against the odds of not being able to have kids in the future, then give his some time to think about it, he might come around.... I really hope it works out for you! :flower:


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning everyone! we didn't get the place we wanted...really disappointed. So I'm back to looking again! 

Britt: Does look like you ov'd! I'm excited to see this morning's temp although I realized it's still very early where you are. The clomid seemed to have a good effect on you with the early ov! :dust: and :happydance: for the tww! :)

shey: Good to hear you've got a new boyfriend, let us know how it goes!

taebomama: That's terrible...such a sad thing to hear. I'm so sorry for your loss. Have you heard anything from your dh's doctor yet? 

sweetmama: I hope you and your DH can get everything sorted soon. Maybe he's just having a nervous moment, when my DH and I started ntnp for the first time we were 23 and he had some nervous times where he wasn't as sure, in the end always went back to wanting to try. Just had some freak outs along the way. Keep us updated. :hugs:

gg: Can't remember where you posted this so I'll just write it here. I'm so happy you heard the heartbeat!!! Didn't take you long to find after all. I'm going to look into the dopplar you got, seems to be a good one :thumbup:


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I forgot earlier but I would love it if you could give me some pointers on interviews. I don't think I've ever had a really good one. That's incredible that you've gotten every job you've interviewed for. Hopefully I'll be messaging you soon for some help! 

Britt: Thanks for your tips too, I need all the help I can get! :thumbup: Now time to get off bnb and get something done. I'm having a terrible time pulling myself away from the computer today.


----------



## Shey

Nicole I will let ya'll know. I get to see him this weekend


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Sweetmama, that really tough - has the doctor told you that your risk for abnormalities increases after you're 30? If so, maybe it would be helpful for your OH to understand the risks in waiting, you could even see the doc together? How old is he? It can sometimes be hard for guys to get their heads around becoming fathers, especially if they haven't been married for a while. Maybe if you just explain the risks of waiting and weighing that up against the odds of not being able to have kids in the future, then give his some time to think about it, he might come around.... I really hope it works out for you! :flower:

Joli- He is aware of the risks, the doctor talked to us both, he's the type to research everything, and yes my risk of having a child with downs syndrome or other abnormalities goes up significantly after 30 because of my chromosomal abnormalities. He is 26. And I have explained my side, he just doesn't seem to care and I've basically started giving up on ever TTC because we can't seem to agree. But we did agree to go based on what the Doctor says instead.



nicole3108 said:


> Good morning everyone! we didn't get the place we wanted...really disappointed. So I'm back to looking again!
> 
> Britt: Does look like you ov'd! I'm excited to see this morning's temp although I realized it's still very early where you are. The clomid seemed to have a good effect on you with the early ov! :dust: and :happydance: for the tww! :)
> 
> shey: Good to hear you've got a new boyfriend, let us know how it goes!
> 
> taebomama: That's terrible...such a sad thing to hear. I'm so sorry for your loss. Have you heard anything from your dh's doctor yet?
> 
> sweetmama: I hope you and your DH can get everything sorted soon. Maybe he's just having a nervous moment, when my DH and I started ntnp for the first time we were 23 and he had some nervous times where he wasn't as sure, in the end always went back to wanting to try. Just had some freak outs along the way. Keep us updated. :hugs:
> 
> gg: Can't remember where you posted this so I'll just write it here. I'm so happy you heard the heartbeat!!! Didn't take you long to find after all. I'm going to look into the dopplar you got, seems to be a good one :thumbup:


Nicole - I hope it is just his nerves because he's beginning to get on mine.


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - I would love the opportunity to help you out! :) 

Sweetmama - your situations sounds really tough, I'm sorry you're having to go through this dilemna...this may sound extreme, but would you consider freezing some of your eggs to wait until he's ready - then at least you'll know that you've got some eggs which have a lower chance of abnormalities? I had considered the idea myself when I found out that I wasn't ovulating, and I'd also considered it for DH, since his spermys aren't great quality, I had wondered whether they would get worse in the future. The storage for 3 years isn't too expensive in HK, I'm not sure how much it would cost in Canada. It's just a thought... I'm trying to think of things which might help the two of you come up with a compromise rather than totally giving up. I guess for a guy, 26 is pretty young - like Nicole says, they can have their freak-out moments! But you never know, maybe if you guys just take a month off and just enjoy each other's company, it might give him the break he needs, and you must just get that bfp when you guys aren't worrying as much about it? I feel for you... I hope things work out!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - Thank you for the kind words, I've actually talked to him about doing IVF because they test your sperm and eggs for chromosomal abnormalities and luckily enough we both have plans where we are covered for the drugs and the IVF itself and he is willing to do that, but on that same page I'm scared of the complications it may arise in me if I get pregnant with 7 or 8 or whatever as you well know there is an increased risk of that. I should talk to my doctor about freezing my good eggs and how much it would cost.


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hey Nicole - I would love the opportunity to help you out! :)
> 
> Sweetmama - your situations sounds really tough, I'm sorry you're having to go through this dilemna...this may sound extreme, but would you consider freezing some of your eggs to wait until he's ready - then at least you'll know that you've got some eggs which have a lower chance of abnormalities? I had considered the idea myself when I found out that I wasn't ovulating, and I'd also considered it for DH, since his spermys aren't great quality, I had wondered whether they would get worse in the future. The storage for 3 years isn't too expensive in HK, I'm not sure how much it would cost in Canada. It's just a thought... I'm trying to think of things which might help the two of you come up with a compromise rather than totally giving up. I guess for a guy, 26 is pretty young - like Nicole says, they can have their freak-out moments! But you never know, maybe if you guys just take a month off and just enjoy each other's company, it might give him the break he needs, and you must just get that bfp when you guys aren't worrying as much about it? I feel for you... I hope things work out!

thats a great idea Joli...yeah Sweetmama, being so young your eggs should be great now so freezing them would be a great thing. I hope it works out and who knows maybe you will get a suprise bfp in there :winkwink:

thanks girls for the positive words on my cycle, i feel ok posting my chart now, had a freak out a couple of cycle ago as it was really starting to stress me out. Now i just take my temp when i wake up, no specific time and really its just for a trend now, not for an exact temp :)
Yeah FF, gave me my crosshairs today :dohh: gosh we really didnt get in much action but like you guys said, it only takes one time.

Chia where are you at?
2016, how are you feeling?? Any MS?

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...yay for crosshairs! 
I feel fine thanks - just queasy all day, worse first thing. Bbs have grown and are sore. Feel tired and get backaches. I am honest to goodness loving it :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...yay for crosshairs!
> I feel fine thanks - just queasy all day, worse first thing. Bbs have grown and are sore. Feel tired and get backaches. I am honest to goodness loving it :happydance:

Yeah for MS and sore big boobs and backaches!!!!
:rofl:

I meant to ask you, did you have any symptoms prior to your BFP this time round or did it just suprise you?

xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

So I just talked to my doctor and I'm feeling UBER confident with her right now!


----------



## nicole3108

what did she say?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Basically she told me she's going to start doing CD21 bloods, prescribe me progesterone, and baby aspirin and she's doing bloods on DF and they want another sample of my bloods.


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama....that sounds awesome. Sounds like everything you need to ensure your next bean is a super strong sticky for you :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

great news sweetmama hope u and oh can work things out!

thanks nicole :) i cant find it again so im beginning to doubt myself.

were's chia?? 

scan tomorrow eek so excited!! today has dragged iv been so bored! only had a meeting to go to at uni and then zilch but i couldnt be bothered to do any housework so have spent most of day on the net! 

eeee im so excited for my wedding :D xx


----------



## 2016

Britt...here are my symptoms as posted on the "big symptom thread"

I totally agree GG. I came on here while TTC and kept getting confused with people listing symptoms that weren't confimed pregnant.

My TWW symptoms this cycle were:

*1dpo*
Bloating, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Gassy, Creamy CM 

*2dpo* 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Gassy, Creamy CM 

*3dpo * 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Stuffy nose, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Tearful, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*4dpo * 
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Constipation, Cramps, Stuffy nose, Vivid Dreams, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Tearful, Twinges, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*5dpo * 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Headache, Gassy, Diarrhea, Increased Appetite, Stuffy nose, Blurred vision, Vivid Dreams, Sore throat, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*6dpo* 
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Headache, Gassy, Constipation, Forgetfull, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*7dpo * 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Constipation, Increased Appetite, Stuffy nose, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Sore nipples 

*8dpo* 
PMS, Bloating, Sleep Deprived, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Headache, Diarrhea, Jaw pain, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Snotty CM, Tearful, Sore nipples

*9dpo (day of ) * 
Bloating, Fatigue, Headache, Gassy, Creamy CM, Increased CM

*10dpo *
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Backache, Cramps, Blurred vision, Increased Smell, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Tearful, Sore nipples, Palpitations, Creamy CM 

*11dpo* 
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Gassy, Diarrhea, Backache, Stuffy nose, Enlarged breasts, Blurred vision, Increased Smell, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Sweating, Vivid Dreams, Twinges, Sore nipples, Palpitations, Creamy CM 

*12dpo *
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Headache, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Diarrhea, Backache, Dizziness, Cramps, Increased Appetite, Stuffy nose, Enlarged breasts, Blurred vision, Increased Smell, Ovary pain, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Food aversion, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Clumsy, Twinges, Sore nips, Palpitations 

I did NOT think I was pregnant. I have no idea why I tested and was completely blown away to get a positive at 9dpo :yipee:


----------



## Shey

hey Joli


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks girls, I'm really excited that she's being so proactive, although she said she isn't confident with prescribing me clomid because it can cause hormonal imbalances and with the problems I'm having already she doesn't think it would be very productive.


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... 

It's been a rather busy time at the office, have not had the time to read your posts! 

After a quick glance through... 

Britt - woohoo! TWW! Crossing fingers for you! Hope the clomid helped! 

2016 - you really do keep detailed notes on your symptoms! I was quite amused by the term "Snotty CM". Don't think I've heard it described this way before. :rofl:

Sweetmama - Your doctor sounds great! 

Shey - When's your date again?

Nicole - Too bad about the house hunting. Hope that you'll be luckier next time round! And good luck for the next interview too! 

GG - Scan today right? Hope everything goes well, update when you are back! 

TBmama - How are you?

Guess it should be CD8 for me now? DH is thinking of booking a trip (by himself) somewhere during O time for me this cycle. So... looks like my chances are slim this cycle!


----------



## 2016

Well snotty was the best description I could think of :rofl: it's kind of like EWCM stretchy but creamy white. Only get it when I'm preggo!


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

Sweetmama - that's awesome that your FS seems proactive and has some sound advice for you!

Britt - yeah for crosshairs!!! When will you see your FS next? Has s/he already prescribed you 100mg clomid for next round, or will you go back IF you get AF (bfp...bfp...bfp... <that's me whispering with my fingers crossed and my eyes closed!>). When I first saw my FS, he made me come on CD2, and he did an internal scan (yup, with AF - yuck!) to check that everything was ready to go. 

GG - how's the wedding planning coming along, is everything done? You must be so excited - not much longer now!!

Chia - sorry DH might be going away during O! How frustrating!! Is there no chance you could tag along on the trip?...

Shey - how's it going? How old is your little babe in the pic with you? so cute!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Chia - looks like we are cycle buddies!

Joli - yes I'm very excited about her proactiveness.


----------



## GossipGirly

i can breathe again! babe is fine, gave us a little wave and saw hb :) measuring my exact date 11 weeks 4 days..:happydance:

Im A- tho so will need anti D injections.
 



Attached Files:







Scan11w4d.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2016

GG...Awesome picture! :hugs: Bubba looks ready to arm wrestle! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe i know he/she had a bit of a riggle but was chilled out just like his/her dad for the most part, lo is hiding round the bk today x


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! i saw a post in the ttc forums about you wonderful ladies and i was wondering if i could join? i am 25, DH is 27. we are both serving active duty in the military right now and he's on deployment orders. we have been ttc off and on for a year, but never got to try anything constant due to our never being together. our next shot is june and i just need the moral support and help and answers that everyone else does. just trying to figure out my cycle before my next shot with DH :) i either had a chemical pregnancy or anovulatory cycle in feb..so just trying to make sure everything is running smoothly. o'ed last month, and am on my way to o'ing this month :) that's my story!!

:wave: NICE TO MEET YOU!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Welcome to this thread Nevertogether!

GG- Cute lil bub!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you sweetmama!! hope to join in future conversations with you ladies!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Joli--*Thanks for sharing your bump with us!!!

*Sweetmama--*I'm sorry to hear that you and OH aren't on the same page at the moment. Do you think that the miscarriage is causing some reservations? I'm only asking because I've seen men suddenly change their mind about TTC after a miscarriage. Anyway, I think it's somewhat normal to be flip back and forth about whether you're ready for another (or your first). Of course it's quite FRUSTRATING. I'd be pissed if my hubby pulled that! LOL. But chances are good he'll flip to the other side soon. I'm happy to hear FS is being helpful. 

*GossipGirly--*What a nice pic! :happydance:

*nevertogether--*Welcome! Let's toast to June being your lucky month! :beer:

*2016--*I couldn't be happier for you! :happydance:

*Nicole--*How are you doing? Wow, are you really getting ready to hit 10 weeks?

*Chia--*How are you doing?


*Britt--*Is it 4dpo? I'm feeling positive for you! :thumbup:



Thanks everyone for your condolences. The accident is being investigated because the statements Russ (Megan's boyfriend) made to the police differs from the preliminary autopsy. I'll let you guys know whatever is revealed. 

Okay, so hubby was able to go to the doctor and get his new meds. The doctor seemed oblivious to the fact that Calcium Channel Blockers hinder the swimmers. So the fact that he doesn't think we have to wait 3 months isn't overly comforting to me. But I'm going to take my chances and not wait. LOL. I have 0 patience. 

Speaking of being wishy-washy/ flip-flopping about TTC, the other night, as I was laying in bed not sleeping, I starting thinking about how OLD my husband would be when our would be child turned 10, and I FREAKED out. Now, it's really simple math, so of course I've thought about this before. But you know how sometimes things seem a lot scarier at certain times? LOL. And it feels weird to be plucking gray hairs and trying to conceive. But I got over it. It only lasted about 10 minutes. :laugh2:

Take care, ladies!


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies!!!
Just stopping in before my docs apt (to get my knee checked out, its still bad from over 5 weeks ago)
Okay first and foremost, yeah to the new member Nevertogether!!! :happydance:seriously this is the luckies thread and our ttc'ers are dropping out like flies, we would love to have you joing our group- welcome!!
GG- what an awesome pic and great scan!! what a little cutie :blush:

Sweetmama- it will happen for you soon, how long have you been ttc? Usually if you have a mc, the next one is sticky, so fx'd for you...hopefully you are able to work out everything with your OH as well :hugs:

Nicole- great to hear from you, sorry again about the house but that just means you will be getting a better one now!

Chia- yeah to CD9, i guess 5 or so more days until O- fx'd for you this cycle

Taebo- there you are, good to hear from you. I'm glad they are looking into the accident, hopefully you will get some clear answers. Dont worry about hte grey hair and TTC, lol, I have some too!! :)
Glad you guys got different meds and :dust: for the next cycle!!

As for me, not to be a downer at 4dpo but i feel no different than every other single month!! I'm serious there are no signs of anything different, same cm, same everything....agghh :wacko: Maybe i will feel different in a week but so far not feeling great

got to run
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hello nevertogether :wave: and welcome :hugs:

Just added you to the first page which I update every morning. I started a thread in my TWW one cycle and the Aphrodite Team was born! As you can see from the graduate list on the first page that was 24 weeks ago now! How time flies....:friends:


----------



## 2016

Britt...despite the seemingly long list i posted of symptoms that was not much different to every other month :rofl: I really didn't feel any different and felt proper PMSsy on a few days.

Hope you get your knee sorted. :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

britt - i didnt feel any diff and had no different symtoms until i looked back after bfp and thought..... ahhhhhhhhh that was a symtom


----------



## chiarezza06

Good Morning Ladies... 

First up, Nevertogether - Welcome to the group! :happydance: As you can see, there's always some form of "activity" on here every day, so, we'll definitely be here to keep you company as you track your cycles until June! 

GG - Love the scan pics! Thanks to all of you gals, I am getting way better at spotting the beans, spuds, etc. 

Joli - Yeah, it kinda sucks that he ain't around, but I guess I can try to capitalise on the few days before O. Did think about going with him, but work has really been a little crazy this past month. 

2016 - Finally had a chance to read your journal! This is super belated, but yeah to the digi 3+! Also, not too sure how long you've had it, but I really like the jellybean ticker! 

Britt - I know what you mean about everything feeling the same, but don't be disheartened! You never know, and 4dpo is early days yet! :dust:

TBMama - Happy for you that DH finally changed his meds. I must have missed this, but why do you have to wait 3 months again? And from the pics that you posted the last time... I did not see any grey hairs! 

Sweetmama - Yes! We are cycle buddies this time round... hee, here's wishing a :baby: for the both of us! 

Lastly... Happy 13 weeks to Joli and 10 weeks to Nicole! 
:rain::thumbup::rain::happydance::rain::thumbup::rain::happydance::rain::thumbup::rain::happydance:
Time really flies.... it's almost end of the first tri for Joli!


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi team! just wanted to give a thank you for all the welcomes before i start my day :) i got my smiley on my CB digi today so i'm happy that i'm O'ing and everything on time. usually do at around CD16, i'm on CD15. can't wait for june! how is everyone's day? hope it is good for ya'll in the states still sleeping and everyone else that is awake.


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

A big warm welcome to nevertogether - that's awesome that you're both in the service, but wow, it must be hard to ttc!! Bring on June!! What type of service are you in and how long have you done it for? What an admirational thing to do!

Britt - I love love love the new signature block! yipee - I'm gonna change mine too! :) and hey, don't worry about no symptoms on 4dpo! seriously that WAY early, I had zero symptoms then!

Taebomama - it's good to hear from you! Based on what you have said, I'm not surprised that Russ' statement doesn't match the autopsy report. I really hope justice is served for you and your family. 

Nicole - happy 9 weeks!!! How time flies!!!

Chia - I hope that you an DH can catch that eggy on time!

2016 - how are you feeeling? You must be on cloud 9! I was so excited for you when I saw your 3+ digi pic! :)

I'm feelin good today...hopefully will be able to get out of work at a decent hour. DH and I have agreed to sing 2 musical songs for a concert for charity in a couple of weeks, so we've gotta get in front of a piano tonight and do some practicing!


----------



## Joli

GG - I meant to tell you how wonderful your scan pic is!! I feel like I can already see the expression on your babe's face! :)


----------



## 2016

Joli.....nice to hear from you. Do you have another scan soon? Fancy another bump buddy? :flower: :friends: Can you be bump buddies with people in a different tri :shrug:

I feel pretty rough today but am taking that as a good thing! :yipee: Had my bloods done this morning. Anyone fact a guess at what my hcg will be at 20dpo? Remember it was 50 at 11dpo and 195 at 13dpo.


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone!

2016 woop about your house! hope it sells quickly for you! we cant buy anywere till nearer time of baby wen we save up the 15% deposit you need at the moment! im moving back in with my mum if dan gets this job and works away, just for a little while as it will be easier to save rather than paying rent. 

nevertogether - sorry iv never got round to saying hello, excitement of my scan yesterday had me forgetting so welcome :) 

britt - gd luck, stay positive

chia - thanks, hope ur well good luck

joli - i cant believe your in second tri already!!!! 

tabo - glad to hear about investigation! and really pleased you got somewere with those blood pressure meds! hopefully things will resolve before the 3 months, i think maybe this is because sperm production takes 3 months, u could get hub to take some zinc, i speeds up production and makes them healthier sperm.

sweetmama - hope ur ok and can work things out with oh

sorry if iv forgot anyone, havnt done a long one for ages!!

as for me iv got a job interveiw thursday, for a home carer, iv done the job b4 and it can be a heavy job but im gonna take it easy and not do anything too heavy and not stress about the travel between clients. i pretty confident and pretty good with interviews and its pretty easy to get a home care job so should be ok, she pretty much offered me job on phone anyway as i have experience. 

im still buzzing from scan :) i want another 1! 

and my wedding soon eeek i can say im getting married this month soon! so excited, everything is organised now mostly just a few loose ends to tie up ! xx


----------



## Joli

2016 - can't believe I missed your post! - would love to be bump buddies with you! I don't see why we can't be in different tri's! I'm gonna update my signature! :)

GG - Good luck with your interview!! (can't believe I missed that post too! - I must have skipped a page!)


----------



## tfarr

HI its so nice reading all the support you give each other. My period arrived yesterday, gutted again. But fingers crossed for May being a lucky month.

Good luck to al those trying xxx


----------



## nicole3108

Good morning! I had my prenatal appt yesterday. Other than having to wait for an hour and 25 minutes it was good :thumbup: I was a bit disappointed that he doesn't try to find the heartbeat until after 13 weeks. He said it's hard to find and just leads to worry if you can't find it. Lots of questions, checked blood pressure and weight, surprisingly I've lost a few pounds...not sure from where definitely not my stomach. I am going to be seeing him until 28 weeks and then he'll refer me to a gyno. With DS I saw my gyno from 10 weeks so I was really surprised that I am just seeing my family dr. until then. I can't decide whether to have the 12 week scan, not sure if it's worth the worry if the tests come back poorly. That was long...sorry about that. Chatty today I think :)

Joli: Happy 13 weeks!!!! :yipee: Are you saying 2nd tri today?

nevertogether: :wave: Big welcome!!! Glad you've joined us!! :)

2016: I'm terrible at the hcg number guessing game but I'll guess anyway! I'm going to say 2095. Meant to say a few times but thanks for taking the time to update the front page, must be time consuming! 

chia: thanks for the emoticon collage thingy so cute!!! How are you doing?

GG: What a sweet scan picture! I think he/she looks like a boy too for some reason. It's amazing the difference from your last scan. 

taebomama: good to hear you've decided not to wait, it's hard to wait after you've already been trying. Hope the effects of the pills reverse quickly so you can get your bfp! 

britt: I actually didn't even consider that we might find a better place :dohh: Thanks for the message...made me a more reasonable person! I think 4 dpo would be very early to see any differences symptom wise, excited to stalk your chart today!! lots of :dust: 

tfarr: Hi! Sorry af got you! Fx'd for may being really lucky! :dust:


----------



## nicole3108

:dohh: Missed saying good luck with the job interview GG!!!!


----------



## Shey

Hey Joli how are you doing?


----------



## Joli

Hey Shey - I'm doing good, thanks! How are things going with you? Are you putting ttc on hold for a while or are you still trying?

Nicole - I guess I will count myself as being in the second tri now! I know some websites say 14 weeks, but I think most say 13! After my first FS appointment, the doc didn't tell me the speed of the hb anymore - he just looks each time to make sure the hb is going quickly, and he tells me everything is ok. That's awesome that you've lost some weight, I most certainly haven't! haha. I would have a 12 week scan if I were you! The more opportunities to see the little babe, the better! :) My next scan is in 3 weeks time (16 weeks) - hopefully I can find out the gender then!! Will you try to find out?


----------



## nicole3108

Yay!!! Congrats on being in 2nd tri!! I will count it from 13 weeks too although I've seen 14 too but as you said not as often. We're going to find out the gender as soon as we can! Too impatient and excited to wait until November. The only reason I'm iffy on the scan is because the doctor thinks it might just cause unnecessary worry since I won't go for the amnio if the scan and blood tests suggested that something might be wrong. I'm having a hard time passing up the chance to see the baby again though, seems like forever until the 20 week scan!


----------



## Britt11

so nice to read all the great posts, yeah for excitement on this thread :thumbup:

2016- my guess is 18,000...lol, i know thats high but you were doubling almost every 24 hours. Good luck, cant wait to hear the results :happydance:

Nicole- you are soo cute lol...I cant believe you apologized for the long post, it wasnt long at all and very interesting, we all want to know whats new with you and how things are progressing. Nic, they are predicting a housing decrease to come up soon in Canada and especially in Ontario, the prices have been really high for the last 9 months or so and they are predicting a correction, so might be worthwhile waiting a bit...Anytime you are bidding on a house its a temporarly influx in the market, we saw this in Calgary a few years back, only to have prices come crasing down....just a thought for you :)

Nevertogether- yeah for O time!!

tfarr- sorry Af got you, good luck for next month, can you tell us a little about yourself? :flower:

Joli- LOVE the signature and thanks for the advice on my cycle. well 5dpo and feel no different today as well...arrrr...oh well there is still time. Hope the singing practice went well! wow you guys are like the super couple :)

GG- good luck with the interview hon, things are really lining up well for you. Oh my gosh I cant believe your wedding is next month!! give us some details....like where you will be having it and how many people...your dress ect.. 

got to get back to work

:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Joli ive not put it on hold im still gonna try this weekend.

Hey Nicole


----------



## GossipGirly

hey britt, i duno were to start..

were having a small wedding (in comparison to some peoples) about 100 coming to service but 60 friends and family coming to reception and then around about 100 coming to evening celebrations, having got a pic of my dress sorry, cake we have reduced to 2 tier to save costs... flowers are all sorted ivory roses and greenary, bm dresses are emerald green and 2 floaty ivory flower girl dresses.. suits are navy with ivory waistcoat and emerald green cravat :) just cant wait for the day now... 2 more days and il be getting married this month!! x


----------



## nevertogether

Joli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> A big warm welcome to nevertogether - that's awesome that you're both in the service, but wow, it must be hard to ttc!! Bring on June!! What type of service are you in and how long have you done it for? What an admirational thing to do!
> 
> Britt - I love love love the new signature block! yipee - I'm gonna change mine too! :) and hey, don't worry about no symptoms on 4dpo! seriously that WAY early, I had zero symptoms then!
> 
> Taebomama - it's good to hear from you! Based on what you have said, I'm not surprised that Russ' statement doesn't match the autopsy report. I really hope justice is served for you and your family.
> 
> Nicole - happy 9 weeks!!! How time flies!!!
> 
> Chia - I hope that you an DH can catch that eggy on time!
> 
> 2016 - how are you feeeling? You must be on cloud 9! I was so excited for you when I saw your 3+ digi pic! :)
> 
> I'm feelin good today...hopefully will be able to get out of work at a decent hour. DH and I have agreed to sing 2 musical songs for a concert for charity in a couple of weeks, so we've gotta get in front of a piano tonight and do some practicing!

Hi Joli!! Yes, it really is. We got to see each other about 4, maybe 5 months total last year..and this year, so far, only two weeks. It's very hard. It takes a lot of love and TONS OF TRUST. we have an extremely strong relationship though..so i can't complain :) I'm in the U.S. Army and DH is the Arkansas Army National Guard, but he's currently on active deployment orders for the next 13 months, so we're pretty much both U.S. Army active. Just wanted to say thank you for the kudos. Means a lot girl :)

:dust: to you!!


----------



## nevertogether

GossipGirly said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> 2016 woop about your house! hope it sells quickly for you! we cant buy anywere till nearer time of baby wen we save up the 15% deposit you need at the moment! im moving back in with my mum if dan gets this job and works away, just for a little while as it will be easier to save rather than paying rent.
> 
> nevertogether - sorry iv never got round to saying hello, excitement of my scan yesterday had me forgetting so welcome :)
> 
> britt - gd luck, stay positive
> 
> chia - thanks, hope ur well good luck
> 
> joli - i cant believe your in second tri already!!!!
> 
> tabo - glad to hear about investigation! and really pleased you got somewere with those blood pressure meds! hopefully things will resolve before the 3 months, i think maybe this is because sperm production takes 3 months, u could get hub to take some zinc, i speeds up production and makes them healthier sperm.
> 
> sweetmama - hope ur ok and can work things out with oh
> 
> sorry if iv forgot anyone, havnt done a long one for ages!!
> 
> as for me iv got a job interveiw thursday, for a home carer, iv done the job b4 and it can be a heavy job but im gonna take it easy and not do anything too heavy and not stress about the travel between clients. i pretty confident and pretty good with interviews and its pretty easy to get a home care job so should be ok, she pretty much offered me job on phone anyway as i have experience.
> 
> im still buzzing from scan :) i want another 1!
> 
> and my wedding soon eeek i can say im getting married this month soon! so excited, everything is organised now mostly just a few loose ends to tie up ! xx

Thank you GossipGirly :) I COMPLETELY understand. I would be the same way if I got my :bfp: lots of love!!


----------



## 2016

No show on the house viewing tonight :shrug:


----------



## 2016

Britt....I like your thinking but talk about a long shot with 18,000 :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

boo hiss! x


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> Britt....I like your thinking but talk about a long shot with 18,000 :rofl:

2016 - Is it too late to put down my guess? By frantically pressing my calculator, I got 20,906 :) Oh, and too bad about the terrible people who did not show up :ignore: them!


----------



## Shey

blah damn sore throat and cough and sneezing


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi from germany! i hope everyone has a great day, and lots of :dust: to you lovely ladies!


----------



## Joli

Hey ladies!

Happy 5 weeks 2016!! :happydance:

Nicole - that's cool that you want to find out the gender too! I think it helps with the bonding. If I were you, I think I would still go for the 12 week scan... everything is most likely ok, and I wonder if you don't go, if you'll be worrying all the way until 20 weeks?

GG - Your wedding sounds like it's going to be so lovely! Is it indoors or outdoors? Every time we pass a wedding dress store, I ask DH if we can get married again (and he laughs at me) - but it was honestly the best day of my life (so far!) - and you have so much to be in love and happy for right now too!

Britt - 6dpo! - you must nearly be going for your CD21 bloods right? don't spend too long looking for symptoms yet... wait until about 8dpo, and then Fx'd!!! :flower:

Chia - I totally want to know if you're on target with 2016's number - the highest guess so far!!

Nevertogether - I am in total shock and awe, I can't believe you two have only been together for 2 weeks this year! Gosh, that must be hard... If you are successful in ttc, will the army let you stay on duty?


----------



## 2016

Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:

Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:


----------



## Joli

Yeah!! That's an awesome number 2016!! Looking forward to seeing your pics on Tues!!


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:

Yippie! That's a really good number! And Happy 5 Weeks!!!
:happydance::rain::baby::rain::happydance::rain::baby::rain::happydance::rain::baby:


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli said:


> Nevertogether - I am in total shock and awe, I can't believe you two have only been together for 2 weeks this year! Gosh, that must be hard... If you are successful in ttc, will the army let you stay on duty?

I totally second that! And I would like to know the answer to the question too!


----------



## Britt11

:flower:
Hope everyone is well.
Nevertogether- wow Germany, how cool- hello to you as well, hope things are good over there.

GG- your wedding sounds wonderful, I cant wait to see the pics!! A couple more days and you will be in your wedding month!! :happydance:

2016- Great numbers!! I guess Chia and I were a little off... :rofl: I cant wait for your scan, just in case there might be 2 in there :blush:

Joli- happy 13weeks and 1 day, I guess its coming up pretty soon when you tell your boss. How are you feeling these days?

Nicole- looking forward to your scan too, what are you up to today? :hugs:

Chia- Your icon says crappy, are you not feeling well today hon? I havent looked at what CD you are on, but I think you are comign up to O soon..

Joli, actually I o'd super early on Clomid CD13 so my 21 day bloods are still not actually due until Saturday... I really hope they come back good with a high Progesterone to show that I am ovulating :shrug:
and yes I am not symptom spotting for awhile, at least until I get a +ve pregnancy test :rofl:

Have a wonderful morning or evening girls depending on where you are
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

I Was successful in the job and go on training next week.. i didnt tell them about baby :( it never came up and I was too chicken to tell them ! what am I going to do!!?


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I am going to tell my boss in 1 week's time (he's in Australia at the minute racing 250km in the desert!). I'm feeling more confident now about telling him, my billings have been really good in the last couple of months so I should be able to show them that my pregnancy isn't affecting my work. Plus I haven't had a single sick day either.

GG - congrats on the job!! That's awesome news!!! Don't worry about not telling them for now - you could always say you didn't know, there's lots of women who don't think about testing unless they've missed a couple of periods. I'm not sure when is appropriate to tell them though...?


----------



## 2016

Congrats GG!!! :yipee:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for all the words ladies, I went to the doc's yesterday and she ordered mass amounts of blood work and prescribed me some Progesterone and baby aspirin.


----------



## nevertogether

Joli said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Happy 5 weeks 2016!! :happydance:
> 
> Nicole - that's cool that you want to find out the gender too! I think it helps with the bonding. If I were you, I think I would still go for the 12 week scan... everything is most likely ok, and I wonder if you don't go, if you'll be worrying all the way until 20 weeks?
> 
> GG - Your wedding sounds like it's going to be so lovely! Is it indoors or outdoors? Every time we pass a wedding dress store, I ask DH if we can get married again (and he laughs at me) - but it was honestly the best day of my life (so far!) - and you have so much to be in love and happy for right now too!
> 
> Britt - 6dpo! - you must nearly be going for your CD21 bloods right? don't spend too long looking for symptoms yet... wait until about 8dpo, and then Fx'd!!! :flower:
> 
> Chia - I totally want to know if you're on target with 2016's number - the highest guess so far!!
> 
> Nevertogether - I am in total shock and awe, I can't believe you two have only been together for 2 weeks this year! Gosh, that must be hard... If you are successful in ttc, will the army let you stay on duty?

Thank you Joli :) It really is. Just got off the phone with DH and he's really sad now. We both go through times where we take being apart a little harder than usual. It takes a toll on you. You've got to have a lot of trust and a lot of love for sure.

As for you and Chia's question, yes I am. The Army still expects me to honor my contract, so I could be back to work 6 weeks after a baby is born and I am allowed to stay active duty until the baby is born as well. However, I am dual military, so a lot of the times they allow you the option to chapter out on a pregnancy chapter and become a civilian as well. Not sure what I would do :shrug: I love my job, but I know my :baby: would come first too. Who knows!


----------



## Shey

Hope you ladies are doing well. As for me I've been nauseous all day and have sore throat, cough, and been sneezing. ugh!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey everyone!

There's been a lot of activity here in the last couple of days!

*2016--*Congrats on your beautiful numbers! Sorry for the no show on the house viewing. Some people are flakes. 

*GG--*Thanks for the Zinc recommendation for hubby. I'll pick some up. And I also ordered some Maca, as Britt advised. By the way, congrats on getting the job!
*
Sweetmama--*I'm happy to hear your doc is taking action. Let us know how the blood work comes out. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

I want to thank all of you for your advice and support! After more research, I think it IS likely that TTC will be futile for a few months, as it It takes 65-74 days for the sperm cells to develop. This means for next few months we'll be dealing with the same messed up swimmers. :growlmad: I told hubby I ordered some Maca online. I hope he doesn't mind taking it...:haha:

I have to run. Take care, all of you!:flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks, ergh maca is meant to be aweful stuff... my cousin made her husband try it and he had to open the back door to vomit haha tell ur oh to hold his nose when he drinks it!! xxx


----------



## TaeBoMama

GossipGirly said:


> thanks, ergh maca is meant to be aweful stuff... my cousin made her husband try it and he had to open the back door to vomit haha tell ur oh to hold his nose when he drinks it!! xxx

:rofl: That's why I got it in pill form. Even if it's "not as good as the powder", I don't think hubby would keep up with the bad taste.


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe good idea :) i didnt know u could get pill form! xx


----------



## nevertogether

i take the pill form too! i love it!


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... 

Wow... so much of a catch up to do. Let's see... 

TBMama - The Maca thing sounds horrid! Thank goodness for the pill form. Really hoping that it all works out well though. 

GG - Congrats on the new job! I know it may not be the most ideal, but I guess it does help to put your mind off the finances!

Shey - Really sorry that you have been feeling sick. It's the weekend soon, hope you get well! 

Nevertogether - Hang in there girl, hopefully we'll be good company till June. Which country will the two of you be meeting in?

Britt - Thanks! Was feeling kinda crappy coz of work. It's a lot of learning and long hours right now just because I don't want to fly anymore. But... the alternative is spending three weeks out of every month away from home and DH. Even if that works out when TTC-ing, don't see how it is going to pan out if we ever have a kid, so... 

2016 - Are you getting sick of being sick yet? :)

Sweetmama - Your doc does seem to be taking things seriously. :hug:

Am sure I've missed someone or other out... forgive me! Need to run... will check back in again later!


----------



## 2016

Chia...every wave of nausea makes me happy at the moment as bubs tells me all is ok :thumbup:

How are you?


----------



## Shey

thank you chia i hope so too cause this is the 3rd time in a month that i got sick


----------



## Devi#1

Taebo - I made my DH take the MACA pwd with wheatgrass pwd mixed in fruit juice all of December (we conceived end of December) .. Maca is good for overall Male fertility & the prostrate gland, even if there is nothing wrong.. So are Brazil nuts..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies for the words, I'm glad she's being proactive too!

AFM: Its my birthday today so I'm hoping for a DQ treatza pizza!


----------



## TaeBoMama

sweetmama26 said:


> thanks ladies for the words, i'm glad she's being proactive too!
> 
> Afm: Its my birthday today so i'm hoping for a dq treatza pizza!


Happy Birthday!!
 



Attached Files:







birthday-glitter-1.gif
File size: 137.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 2016

Sweetmame.....Happy Birthday - sorry I missed it! :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies :wave: hope everyone had a good day. can't wait to read :bfp:'s soon!!


----------



## Shey

happy birthday sweetmama hope you have a good one!


----------



## chiarezza06

Happy belated birthday Sweetmama - Hope you had a great celebration!


----------



## nevertogether

happy belated birthday sweetmama!


----------



## nicole3108

Happy belated birthday Sweetmama!! Did you have a good time? Good to hear you're getting help from the doctor!!

Britt: How's the tww going? Your temps are looking good, nice and steady. Hope you had a good weekend.

Hope everyone is doing well!! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
had a fab weekend and DH is making dinner right now...yes he is cooking :)
we went to Banff for the day, for lunch and shopping but didnt end up going snowboarding b/c my knee is still bad :growlmad:

Thanks for asking Nic, 2ww is painfully slow...thanks for the thumbsup on my temps, we'll see I guess. No real symptoms but i had some pinching yesterday low on my left and cramps later in the day- but thinking that might be Clomid side effects, nothing really today. Did an IC today and nothing....will test again soon but not expecting big results as I doubt one small dose of Clomid would give us a BFP straight away.

so how are you doing Nic? how are you feeling and how was the w/e?

Happy belated Sweetmama

how are the rest of the girls, Chia where you at?

:kiss:


----------



## 2016

Hi girls...

Britt...I like your temps too but, as you say, all you can do is wait it out and hope for that bfp. I really hope it is a "beginners luck" thing for you with the Clomid :dust:

I now feel like I am in an even longer TWW....still analysing every twinge, still in fear of :af: arriving :shrug:

Just have to get through today - scan tomorrow. *gulp!*


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: Glad to hear from you!! I hope the pinching is a good sign for you!!! Sorry the tww is dragging for you, never seems to go by quickly. Hope so much that this is your month :hugs: and :dust: 

2016: :yipee: It's so close to scan day!!! Hope you get a pic so we can see your little bean!! 

Joli: was just going to edit my sig but wanted to know first if you mind if I include you in my bump buddies? and meant to ask before but can I add you to facebook, didn't before because I forgot to ask first :dohh: Hope you had a great weekend and are getting some time to relax.

Chia: How are the opks looking? Should be ov time soon? Hope you're doing well! 

GG: I was wondering why you were so quiet, sucks that your laptop is broken. How's work going?


----------



## chiarezza06

Hello... 

Britt - I so totally agree that the tww is so crappy. Hugs, at least DH is cooking dinner! You should be around 10dpo or so now... so... hang in there! Hope this is your month! 

2016 - Can't wait for the scan! What's your nick name for little bean?

Sweetmama - How are you cycle buddy? 

GG - Are you super busy with wedding preparations, final gown fitting, etc! You are getting married THIS month! Hee... 

As for me, had my +ve opk yesterday :) And temps started rising today, which is good news for me since DH is leaving for his holiday today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> Britt...I like your temps too but, as you say, all you can do is wait it out and hope for that bfp. I really hope it is a "beginners luck" thing for you with the Clomid :dust:
> 
> I now feel like I am in an even longer TWW....still analysing every twinge, still in fear of :af: arriving :shrug:
> 
> Just have to get through today - scan tomorrow. *gulp!*

thanks hon, me too. I know if this cycle doesnt work I have even more help next cycle. I'm really interested to know what my CD21 bloods will be...got them on Sat.

good luck with the scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you- I know it will go great!! post pics!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Shey

2016 good luck with the scan tomorrow

hey ladies how you all doing today?


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies! Sorry for the radio silence the last couple of days, I was trying to keep away from the laptop over the weekend to give my brain a rest! haha. 

Britt - 10dpo, I'm keeping my fx'd for you! Don't knock clomid too quickly - I've read so many inspiring stories of it working the first time round! Plus the cramping sounds like a really good symptom - same main symptom I had! When do you find out your CD21 results?

Nicole - I would love us to be bump buddies!!! :hugs: And of course you can add me to FB! Can you figure out who I am through the other gals you're FB pals with, or shall I PM you? :flower:

2016 - you're going to feel soooo much better after you have your scan tomorrow, it might still be early for a hb, but you might be lucky!!! 

Chia - Yeah for the +opk!! Now get in bed girl and chase chase chase that eggy before DH goes!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - glad to hear everyone is doing well. i have my FX'ed for :bfp:'s this month. i think it's going to be a good month :)


----------



## Shey

GL nevertogether


----------



## nevertogether

GL to you Shey!!


----------



## Shey

thank you nevertogether and lots of :dust: to you


----------



## Britt11

Hey Girls, Need advice!!
I am on my BB so hopefully this goes through. 2016 and Nicole...I know you guys know a lot about numbers and pregnancies. The nurse just called me back on my CD21 bloods- PROGESTERONE IS 53.4!!!! What the heck does that mean lol...apparently that's off the charts. I had a negative preg test today at 10dpo and feeling non pregnant except big boobs all of a sudden. What's your thoughts? Could it just mean I super-ovulated on Clomid but not pregnant?
Xx


----------



## 2016

Britt...wow! I would expect clomid to push you up to 15 or 20 but 50? Wow! Only thing to think about is the units. I know some countries use different units to others and you have to divide by 3 or something :shrug: sorry for not having all the info. Did they tell you what range they expect?
Oh and it's progesterone that makes bbs bigger and gives extra cm. 
And bfn at 10dpo means nowt...there's still everything to play for. :dust:


----------



## 2016

Ok after having a quick google I don't think your number needs to be divided by 3. Did find this:

A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting.
https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Another good one:
https://www.obfocus.com/questions/qanda12.htm


----------



## Britt11

thanks 2016 for all your info!!
I got temporarly excited and realized it could just be from the Clomid, although at least we know I DEFINITELY ovulated....as the nurse said "yeah, you ovulated for sure...super ovulated" ha ha
Our normals and units are the same here as everywhere else on CD21, she said they like to see anything over 10 to confirm ovulation.
I dont have sore boobs or increased cm though, just bigger boobs.
I dont feel pregnant and think I may have gotten prematurely excited about that #
thanks again for the insight
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - wow, that's some super super progesterone! Awesome! Maybe you ovulated more than one eggy? keep those tests comin', you never know!!! x


----------



## Shey

Wow britt that is excellent so yea keep them tests coming. I am positive that you will get your BFP really soon.


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls, really appreciate the PMA. You're right, at least we know I am ovulating well...and the FS wants me to go on 100mg next month....yikes, not sure I want that....he wont know these numbers though....I think its just a matter of time for DH and I. xx
Shey are you really 19dpo without AF?? have you tested?
cheers,


----------



## 2016

Britt....yeah sore bbs, big bbs, sore nipples. Progesterone = breast changes.
And you don't have to feel pregnant. I didn't every time I caught. It was the months I was convinced I had "all the symptoms" that the witch arrived.

SCAN TODAY IN 3 HOURS FROM NOW!!!!! I can't sleep and feel like I might puke any second from nervousness and excitement (or MS). Will let you all know how it goes.

Love and :dust: to you all.


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt - Wow... sounds like you definitely super ovulated or something

2016 - Good luck for the scan! Can't wait to see pics! As I type, you should be having your scan!


----------



## 2016

All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:

They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - that's fantastic, I'm so happy for you!! Seeing that little heartbeat is just the most amazing thing ever! :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: That's amazing, what a strong little bean you've got! So glad you got to see the heartbeat already! :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: Glad you got some info about the progesterone! What was your level on cd 21 when you weren't on clomid? Seems like the clomid is doing its job either way.:thumbup: I've never thought I was pregnant any of the months I was, but I was quite convinced I was the months I wasn't. I'm being a repeater and saying what 2016 just said :dohh: Are you testing again today? Looking forward to today's test and update!! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

2016 that is amazing and sorry they wouldn't let you have pics of your lil bean. I hope that they let you have pics next time.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, 
first off big congrats to 2016!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: thats so wonderful, we just knew the scan would be great, glad that you were able to see the HB :)

Thanks girls, I am feeling a little down, basically no preg symptoms except the big boobs (from the high progesterone likely) and took a test BFN!! I just know I'm not, I have to admit I am a bit upset with DH- I also had a scan of my uterine lining and my ovaries, all fine (well a small cyst on the right that they are going to monitor which is suppose to be quite common) and we know I ovulated before, the clomid just super ovulated me, so the problem is likely to do with DH and his morphology- he does nothing to change his diet and really doesnt even remember to take his vitamin, he really isnt taking this seriously. Anyway, rant over but I am so frustrated, i just know AF is showing up in 3 days.... :nope:

Oh Nicole, i never had a 21day test off Clomid b/c we assumed i was O'ng based on temps and opks.

how are the rest of the girls?? Joli whats new? Nicole you are so sweet, commenting and helping everyone else but whats new with you hon? how is the pregnancy going? any more houses?

Taebo and CHia where you at my lovely girls?

:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww Britt Im so sorry to hear that. Guys never seem to take things like ttc seriously. Im so sorry that your DH is being a butthead bout it. I hope that things work out for you and that you get your BFP


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - my DH had way way worse morphology than yours (only 4%) and low sperm count too. He was also rubbish with taking his vitamins (until about 2-3 weeks in he was totally noticing the difference himself and that motivated him to take it on his own). I had to bring him a glass of water and his vitamins every night before bed and stand there as he took it, it was the only way - nagging him just wasn't doing any good. I think for him, the vitamins were good, but the speman was what he noticed was making a big difference for him. I hope some of this info might help :flower: So if today is a bfn, AF is due in 3 days, and we know you'll O around CD13/14, so IUI is only 16/17 days away! that's not long hon! I'm keeping my fx'd for you and I just know that this is goin to happen for you real soon xxx


----------



## nevertogether

2016 congrats on the amazing scan :happydance: i hope all of you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:

AWESOME!!! But I do think it's rude that they wouldn't give you a pic. Oh well, I'm happy your little one is safe and sound!
:happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls,
> first off big congrats to 2016!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: thats so wonderful, we just knew the scan would be great, glad that you were able to see the HB :)
> 
> Thanks girls, I am feeling a little down, basically no preg symptoms except the big boobs (from the high progesterone likely) and took a test BFN!! I just know I'm not, I have to admit I am a bit upset with DH- I also had a scan of my uterine lining and my ovaries, all fine (well a small cyst on the right that they are going to monitor which is suppose to be quite common) and we know I ovulated before, the clomid just super ovulated me, so the problem is likely to do with DH and his morphology- he does nothing to change his diet and really doesnt even remember to take his vitamin, he really isnt taking this seriously. Anyway, rant over but I am so frustrated, i just know AF is showing up in 3 days.... :nope:
> 
> Oh Nicole, i never had a 21day test off Clomid b/c we assumed i was O'ng based on temps and opks.
> 
> how are the rest of the girls?? Joli whats new? Nicole you are so sweet, commenting and helping everyone else but whats new with you hon? how is the pregnancy going? any more houses?
> 
> Taebo and CHia where you at my lovely girls?
> 
> :hugs:

I can so relate! I got hubby some vitamins on Friday and he hasn't even opened the bottle. He also isn't consistent with diet and exercise, which is important if he ever wants to get off those stupid high blood pressure meds. 

Britt, I really think your BFP is on its way soon! :thumbup:


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Ladies

Britt - Really sorry that you are feeling down :hugs: Think most DHs find it harder to relate when it comes to TTC, but that's why you have us! I think everyonce in a while they just need to have a little gentle push along :) And don't count yourself as out of the running yet, there's still a few more days to go. 

2016 - Woohoo... it's really early to hear the heartbeat right! Am so happy for you. :bunny:

Joli - How are you? Have you told the people at work yet? Should be sometime soon right?

Nicole - I know I am a pain... but I don't think I've seen your bump pics! The other girls have all caved after my persistent nagging. :rofl:

GG - Have not been hearing from you, hope your wedding preparations are coming along well. 

Sweetmama - You ok?

Shey - Has the sickness bug gone past yet? 

Nevertogether - One more month before you get to see DH! Am counting down with you. Will he be meeting you in Germany?

Taebomama - Where are you at in your cycle? O day yet?

As for me... FF says that I'm 3dpo today, but I reckon it's more likely to be 2dpo.


----------



## Joli

Hey Chia - what a lovely long message :) Tomorrow's the day when I tell my work - my boss was off in Australia doing a 250km race across the desert, so I'm hoping he'll be in a good mood when he gets back! lol Did you manage to jump on DH before he left? (sorry I know that's a totally personal question, but very important for the 2ww!)


----------



## Shey

Chia
yea it's gone, i've been cleaning my sinuses out with saline. it sucks but it helps. Hope things are going well on your side.


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli said:


> Hey Chia - what a lovely long message :) Tomorrow's the day when I tell my work - my boss was off in Australia doing a 250km race across the desert, so I'm hoping he'll be in a good mood when he gets back! lol Did you manage to jump on DH before he left? (sorry I know that's a totally personal question, but very important for the 2ww!)

Hee... here's hoping that your boss will be logical and objective! 

And... yes, the stuff that we share with each other on BnB... I think half our DH's will freak out! According to FF, I've been very busy! O-2, O-1, O, O+1... if it still does not work out this month....


----------



## chiarezza06

Shey said:


> Chia
> yea it's gone, i've been cleaning my sinuses out with saline. it sucks but it helps. Hope things are going well on your side.

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## 2016

*TaeboMama*....Yeah Rude = NHS :grr: I didn't demand too much because they almost never do an early scan like that and normally only if there is pain or bleeding. It was more for my reassurance than anything else.

*Joli*...best of luck telling work. I have a good feeling all will go well.

*chia*...yes it was early to see that is why I feel so blessed. I went there hoping but not really expecting to see anything like that.

Now how do I stop myself spending money on another early scan just so I can see squiggle again? :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi chia sorry I'm quiet as my laptop is broken and it's difficult to type on my iPod still read up tho, and wen dan is not busy on his I steal it for half an hour !

Wedding plans are going fine thanks 

Hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Shey

Chia
yea! Now I can have some fun again. lol! so how are you doing?


----------



## nevertogether

Chia - you fit us all in there! :) 

Yes, DH has training in Hohenfels, Germany in June. It's two hours away from me, so I'm taking a weeks leaving and going to see him. Hoping I get to see him every day the whole week because it's my entire fertile window :) Thanks for thinking of me girl!

I hope everyone is doing good today. I've got my FX'ed for all your :bfp:'s!

Britt - I am sorry your down. I'm sure it can be very frustrating when it's something that is not you. What stinks more, is that men sometimes don't understand how important they really are in the equation. They just assume they are OK. Have you talked to DH about it? :hugs: and FX'ed!


----------



## chiarezza06

Hmm... look like it has been a quiet day! 

2016 - I see you uploaded bump pics without my nagging! Looks perfect! 

Nevertogether - Here's hoping that you do get to spend the whole week together, and that you'll get your BFP! 

Shey - Good that you're able to be out having fun. :)

GG - Please don't apologise, so sorry about the lappie. Will just pop over to your journal more often to get your updates! 

My periodic crazy work period has officially started (I'm still at work and taking a dinner break) and I just heard that a colleague has quit and I'll be taking over all her duties. Sighs. Not a good day for me at all. On the other hand, guess this will make the tww fly by all the faster!


----------



## nevertogether

chia - thank you. my countdown is at 49 days!

any new :bfp:'s ladies? i love hearing them! i think i live vicariously through my buddies :)


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: Thanks, you're so sweet! Nothing much new with me, everything's going well pregnancy wise! :) I've felt crappy for the last couple of days. We might be going to look at a place soon, looks nice in the pictures. How are you? Your chart is still looking good! Any new tests? 

Chia: How many dpo are you now? Hope you're having a good tww!! :)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nicole3108

Chia: I'll post a bump pic soon...just waiting to get a bit of a bump!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies, I know i havent been on here much lately but just wanted to see how everyone was doing?


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls, sorry I have been away for a bit, its been crazy with work and with travel.
Hello Jaxpipe!!! yeah so glad to see you hon, whats new?

Chia- you are officially in the 2ww good luck!! Hope you get your BFP!!:baby:

Nevertogether- whoo hoo, 48 days until you see your DH!! I hope it flies by :thumbup:

Taebo, Sweetmama where are you guys at??

Nicole and Joli, so great to hear from you both, hope you are feeling wonderful :hugs:

As for me, well I am 14dpo, temp is up and no AF and no BFP!!!! :shrug: I'm thinking the Clomid is messing with me....I guess have to wait and see my temp tomorrow

:hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Ladies... 

Britt - You're "back"! Hee... I understand the work is crazy part. Hmmm... 14dpo and no AF, fingers crossed for that BFP! Had a quick look at your chart, the temps are still looking good! 

Jaxvipe - Hello :) Hope things are well with you. 

Nevertogether - I see you changed your profile pic. Nice! 

Nicole - Will patiently wait for the bump pics. How was the house hunting?

2016 - I see you are house hunting too! Good luck! 

GG - When's the lappie coming back up? And when's the final dress fitting?

6dpo... Woke up with a crappy headache today... yucks... I really really hate the tww.


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies :wave:

yes chia, i changed my profile pic :) i love changing them. i hate having to choose just one hehe. i'm sorry you feel poopy today! :hugs: 

britt - thanks for counting down with me girl, haha :) i have my FX'ed for your :bfp: let's hope that AF stays away :gun:

can't wait to see tons of bump pics!


----------



## GossipGirly

HI Chia havent sent it away just gonna use df's for now, final dress fiitting is wednesday iv decided i dont want bare arms so im frantically searching for a shrug or bolero! 

good luck girls xxx


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend, and if you are near your mothers (or you are a mother!), that you had a wonderful mother's day too! I enjoyed going to a baby shower afternoon tea on Saturday, and then taking my mother out for brunch at the Peninsula Hotel on Sunday. DH bought me a fantastic book, I wish I had it as soon as I got my bfp - so for those of you who are still ttc, or those of you in the early weeks of pregnancy, see if you can get this, it's a pregnancy keep-sake book/album/scrapbook: https://www.tummy-talk.com/ You put everything in from pictures of your first scans, there's a journal, you can add stories of how you first told your family and friends, and then after baby is born, there is a section on adding their details, their footprints and handprints, and a space for adding newspaper clippings from the day they were born. There's also a weekly journal and space for putting details of each of your check-ups. Like I said, I wish I had this book from the start. I spent last night writing in all of the details from the last few weeks. It would be nice one day to show it to baby when they're all grown up! :)

Britt - I see from your chart that AF has landed... onwards to IUI!! Having been through it and done a lot of reading on which circumstances it can help in, I had a really really great feeling that it's going to work for you! 

Nevertogether - I love your new profile pic!

Chia - have you decided when you might test this cycle? any symptoms yet?...

Nicole - I'm sorry you've been feeling so rotten... might mean you have a girl!! I can't wait to see your bump pic when you're ready for it! I am totally showing now through my clothes, my secretary giggled at me today and pointed at my tummy (chinese humour!) - but it was cute.


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey All...

Joli - I am assuming that you told your boss etc and everything is fine! 

Britt - Am sorry AF got you, but like Joli said, you've got your IUI coming up! 

GG - Will definitely watch out for your wedding pics! 

Nevertogether - Really like the different profile pics :)

I had a pretty good weekend with DH, and, on a whim, we went to watch The Back Up Plam starring J Lo. Think DH was semi-freaked about the whole preggers thing after seeing it. :rofl: 

And... I woke up this morning and my temp was really nice and high... few hours into the day and I realise it's coz I am coming down with a fever. Joli, no real symptoms as yet, and I guess I won't test till AF is due.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi Ladies, Sorry I have been MIA just been super super busy with work, I'm alive and ok, thanks for all the bday wishes and the worries about how I'm doing. 

On the TTC front nothing really happening, just going through the motions so to speak. 

Chat to you all later!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies,

I'm sorry I haven't been contributing. Just really busy. We're not trying this month, as it would be futile anyway. I'm impatiently waiting for the 3 or 4 months ( I just learned that after the approximately 74 day wait, it takes another 2 weeks for the new swimmers to make their way to the right place). I have done a terrible job of temping this month (mostly because we aren't trying, it's not a top priority). And I didn't start cervix checking until cd 12 to 15 and I never saw any indication of a fertile cervix. I think I must have ovulated earlier than cycle day 12? With little sleep, my temps aren't accurate. Today FF said: _Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 8 and CD 15. _ Even though we're not trying, I still like to know if/when I ovulated. Okay, sorry for the ultra boring update!

I want to hear how you all are doing! Please share an update!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
thanks for the commiserations on AF....oh well another one bites the dust.:winkwink:

Joli- glad you had a nice weekend, brunch with your family sounded so lovely- what a great venue as well. Do you have maternity clothes yet?? 
DH and I got out for some golf with another couple this weekend -was so fun. My parents are in the States for at least a month or so on business and Aaron's family live in Manitoba.

Nicole- how did the house viewing go? do you like it?

Chia- yeah to the 2ww:happydance::happydance: How are you feeling about this cycle? Good for you for not testing until AF, that is exactly what i will be doing this month.

Taebo- hey hon, dont write yourselves off yet, I have heard of sperm analysis changing the very next month, but maybe your "not trying" will do the trick this month. Can you post your chart?
Just as a little tidbit the fertility clinic we are going to is a top rated one and they absolutely do not believe in temp charting...lol, they said you can use it to give you a trend to show general ovulation but it is not affective whatsoever of pinpoiting ovulation day....last month my temps showed i O'd on the day of my +ve opk but that was probably not correct at all, it was likely a day or 2 after that....

Hello Sweetmama :hugs:

as for me, overwhelmed with all the tests and procedures this month. Had an internal u/s on CD2 yeah...that was a lot of fun, just what you want to do on your period. Anyway, the cyst on my right ovary is gone but looks like I may have a fibroid in my uterus they missed on the last scan :wacko: great, kind of hard for a baby to implant with a flippin fibroid in its spot...anyway we will find out more from the doc if it would be affecting us and if i need to have it removed....

later skaters
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - Hi so sorry about the fibroid. That really sucks.


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies! :hi: it's hard to keep up on all this sometimes with all the work. i've got a huge bruise on my arm from firing this mean weapon yesterday. i guess that is what i get for wanting to work with the boys, hehe.

britt - sorry to hear about your AF :hugs: fingers crossed that this cycle is your lucky one!

chia - how are you? everything going good? thanks for the comments on my ever changing profile pic. i am so addicted to changing it all the time, hehe.

:dust: to all of you gorgeous women!


----------



## chiarezza06

Taebo / Sweetmama - You're "back"!!! :hugs: Was getting a tad lonely without you gals. :) SMama, on the bright side, I shall take it that being busy at work means that the economy is picking up. TBMama - Hmmm... guess just bd'ing for fun may really help... 2016 is the best example!

Britt - :grr: to the fibroid. The parking lot has already been reserved for your soon to be bean! Hope it turns out to be a false alarm. I presume the golf courses in Canada are really pretty? My parents are making a trip up in June just to play! 

Nevertogether - Not sure if this applies... but rub the bruise with an egg and it will go away faster! Noted one thing though, in all your pics, you look so toned due to your line of work! *Envious* I need to exercise more. Think in a way, I have been using work and TTC as an excuse to slack off. Oops. 

Anyways... I don't feel anything this cycle. Not even the usual AF symptoms, except that my tummy has bloated terribly. I've now got a pregnancy bump without the pregnancy! :rofl:

Speaking of testing early, all the graduates that are still around, do you remember which dpo you got your :bfp:?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Chia - Where I work there is always a need, I'm a customer service rep for a cellphone company and we've got like 40 people on the floor right now so its ULTRA Busy


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

Britt - I had an internal scan as well on CD2 - icky, I know! I actually said to the doc "are you sure!?" and he was like, "yup!". Ew, I thought. So if it is a fibroid, how do they remove it, is it an easy procedure?

Chia - sorry no symptoms yet, I got my BFP on 9/10dpo, but I had IUI, so I'm not your usual kinda case...is AF due for you on 14dpo? I did tell my work last week, I was so nervous! It was ok, and it's kinds strange, I guess they have to be nice to me by law, but it's good to know how my boss really feels inside, so I know how to best protect myself!

Nevertogether - your guy looks cute in your profile pic, I love the heart!

Taebomama and Sweetmama - welcome back! We've missed you gals!

I went to the GP today cause my lower back has been killing me so badly, to the point where it's getting difficult to walk - she said it's my pelvis bones literally seperating to make space for the baby! Gosh, that's not in any of my books! I also have a pain above my belly button whenever I eat, and she said that's the muscle stretching and that it was likely to get worse. So... just stuff for you gals not to get worried about if you experience it later! I feel silly now for spending so much at the doc's! haha


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Britt - I had an internal scan as well on CD2 - icky, I know! I actually said to the doc "are you sure!?" and he was like, "yup!". Ew, I thought. So if it is a fibroid, how do they remove it, is it an easy procedure?
> 
> Chia - sorry no symptoms yet, I got my BFP on 9/10dpo, but I had IUI, so I'm not your usual kinda case...is AF due for you on 14dpo? I did tell my work last week, I was so nervous! It was ok, and it's kinds strange, I guess they have to be nice to me by law, but it's good to know how my boss really feels inside, so I know how to best protect myself!
> 
> Nevertogether - your guy looks cute in your profile pic, I love the heart!
> 
> Taebomama and Sweetmama - welcome back! We've missed you gals!
> 
> I went to the GP today cause my lower back has been killing me so badly, to the point where it's getting difficult to walk - she said it's my pelvis bones literally seperating to make space for the baby! Gosh, that's not in any of my books! I also have a pain above my belly button whenever I eat, and she said that's the muscle stretching and that it was likely to get worse. So... just stuff for you gals not to get worried about if you experience it later! I feel silly now for spending so much at the doc's! haha


I used to get the worst pains in my pelvis when I was pregnant. I'm really small statured though so they say it's more prominent.


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! Finally feel a bit better, DS broke my glasses Friday and I don't have any contacts left so I taped them but still been really dizzy since I can't get them together properly. My new ones should be in this week sometime. I haven't been able to keep anything down today but my mom stopped by with some gaviscon and my stomach acid seems to have calmed down :happydance: Bit of a whiney post but that's all that's new right now! 

Britt: So sorry about the witch and fibroid, :hugs: I hope that it can be easily fixed, keep us updated on what the doctor says about it. Praying for the iui to work for you this cycle. I think the house was a scam...we're renting but he wanted us to fill out the application online, and send him money for a deposit without even seeing the place. 

Joli: great to hear from you! Glad you've been doing well and your bosses took the news okay! I've never had much pelvic pain but I've had a lot of strange pains lately. I went to the ER because of pain with ds and it was just round ligament pain at 11 weeks, it's good that you go when you're worried, even if it's nothing it's so much better to get it confirmed by a professional. 

Sweetmama: glad you're back!!! :) I can't believe you're already 6 dpo, very exciting!!! 

chia: No af symptoms could be a sign for you!! I hope so!! I got my first very faint + at 10 dpo but my bfp on a frer was 12 dpo with this pregnancy. I'm so impressed that you don't poas constantly. :thumbup: Can I see your chart? Also nagging does work, I keep thinking I'd like to take a bump pic...and I've never taken one before even with ds! 

taebomama: Good to hear from you as well!!! It's a good approach to take if you know that it's not likely to happen yet, I hope the time flies by for you and you're trying again soon!!! :hugs:

gg and 2016: got to check your journals, I've been slacking since my eyes have been so wonky! 

nevertogether: I keep checking as well to see how long until you get to try!! Getting closer and closer! I'm just being nosy but I can't remember if you're both going to be in the same place for awhile after this?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yeah I can't believe it either haha


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: is everyone doing okay today? it's almost bed time for me.

chia - thanks for the compliments hun. trust me, if i wasn't in the army - you wouldn't catch me exercising, haha. i'm practically forced to. i do love running though. it's crazy, i weigh the same as when i joined in 08, but i look so different.

joli - thank you for the nice compliment too :)

who's in the 2WW, anyone? FX'ed for you all and your :bfp:

i'm just waiting patiently for AF to arrive so i can start this new cycle over with, get it over, and then see DH. can't wait to say that i'm testing!


----------



## Jaxvipe

i think i am either 1 or 2 dpo... ugh this waiting is so hard!!!! how is everyone doing today?


----------



## GossipGirly

chiarezza06 said:


> Taebo / Sweetmama - You're "back"!!! :hugs: Was getting a tad lonely without you gals. :) SMama, on the bright side, I shall take it that being busy at work means that the economy is picking up. TBMama - Hmmm... guess just bd'ing for fun may really help... 2016 is the best example!
> 
> Britt - :grr: to the fibroid. The parking lot has already been reserved for your soon to be bean! Hope it turns out to be a false alarm. I presume the golf courses in Canada are really pretty? My parents are making a trip up in June just to play!
> 
> Nevertogether - Not sure if this applies... but rub the bruise with an egg and it will go away faster! Noted one thing though, in all your pics, you look so toned due to your line of work! *Envious* I need to exercise more. Think in a way, I have been using work and TTC as an excuse to slack off. Oops.
> 
> Anyways... I don't feel anything this cycle. Not even the usual AF symptoms, except that my tummy has bloated terribly. I've now got a pregnancy bump without the pregnancy! :rofl:
> 
> Speaking of testing early, all the graduates that are still around, do you remember which dpo you got your :bfp:?

i got bfn at 11dpo and then didnt test again till i was a week late for af xx


----------



## GossipGirly

got my lappy back :) hope everyone is doing well, so busy at the moment so havnt really got time to chat much, im on fb mostly as have phone access when im out and about! xx


----------



## chiarezza06

Sweetmama26 said:


> Chia - Where I work there is always a need, I'm a customer service rep for a cellphone company and we've got like 40 people on the floor right now so its ULTRA Busy

Ah... yes, we definitely cannot live without our cellphones! Must be interesting and tiring at the same time dealing with SO many people. 



GossipGirly said:


> got my lappy back :) hope everyone is doing well, so busy at the moment so havnt really got time to chat much, im on fb mostly as have phone access when im out and about! xx

Yeah! You will be connected again! Can't believe your wedding is just round the corner. Believe it is gown fitting day for you today, am sure you will look beautiful. 



nicole3108 said:


> Hey everyone! Finally feel a bit better, DS broke my glasses Friday and I don't have any contacts left so I taped them but still been really dizzy since I can't get them together properly. My new ones should be in this week sometime. I haven't been able to keep anything down today but my mom stopped by with some gaviscon and my stomach acid seems to have calmed down :happydance: Bit of a whiney post but that's all that's new right now!
> 
> chia: No af symptoms could be a sign for you!! I hope so!! I got my first very faint + at 10 dpo but my bfp on a frer was 12 dpo with this pregnancy. I'm so impressed that you don't poas constantly. :thumbup: Can I see your chart? Also nagging does work, I keep thinking I'd like to take a bump pic...and I've never taken one before even with ds!

I now have a mental image of you squinting at the screen with your taped up specs! So sorry about the gas, can be quite a pain! I have FINALLY linked my chart to my signature, hope it works, and you can squint at it! And since nagging works... Happy 12 weeks! How about rewarding us with a bump pic whilst still in your first trimester!!! :rain:



Joli said:


> Chia - sorry no symptoms yet, I got my BFP on 9/10dpo, but I had IUI, so I'm not your usual kinda case...is AF due for you on 14dpo? I did tell my work last week, I was so nervous! It was ok, and it's kinds strange, I guess they have to be nice to me by law, but it's good to know how my boss really feels inside, so I know how to best protect myself!
> 
> I went to the GP today cause my lower back has been killing me so badly, to the point where it's getting difficult to walk - she said it's my pelvis bones literally seperating to make space for the baby! Gosh, that's not in any of my books! I also have a pain above my belly button whenever I eat, and she said that's the muscle stretching and that it was likely to get worse. So... just stuff for you gals not to get worried about if you experience it later! I feel silly now for spending so much at the doc's! haha

I think it's a matter of proving to your boss that nothing has changed. May be a slow process, but am sure you can do it! Just curious, is your boss Asian? And thanks for the heads up on all the pains! But I think it was good that you went to see your doctor nonetheless

Happy 15 weeks! :happydance: Are you going to start shopping for baby stuff / maternity items yet?

Today is 10dpo for me according to FF, and AF should be due either on Monday/Tuesday, so 15/16dpo? Might cave in and test on sunday though since it's 14dpo by then. 



nevertogether said:


> chia - thanks for the compliments hun. trust me, if i wasn't in the army - you wouldn't catch me exercising, haha. i'm practically forced to. i do love running though. it's crazy, i weigh the same as when i joined in 08, but i look so different.
> 
> i'm just waiting patiently for AF to arrive so i can start this new cycle over with, get it over, and then see DH. can't wait to say that i'm testing!

Muscles weigh more than fats yeah? Running is not my fav exercise, I can't seem to get my breathing right. DH always calls me a fish coz I swim better than I run. I can't wait for you to get together with your DH too! Maybe you should add a countdown ticker to your sign off. :winkwink:


----------



## chiarezza06

Nevertogether - Oops... I just realised that you already have a ticker in your sign off.


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Nevertogether - Oops... I just realised that you already have a ticker in your sign off.

Chia, yeah you posted your chart!! Looks great hon :happydance: fx'd for a bfp :thumbup: normally you would get your period on 14dpo....so maybe test in a couple days? 2 dpo??....might show up :)

hello to the rest of you, read your updates lovelies :hugs:
have to run right now

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:hi:

nicole - thanks hun :) how are you? no, DH will be going on a deployment to kosovo after he leaves here the end of june. i'm hoping to see him the end of the year, but if i don't have enough leave saved up, i might not. so far i've seen him feb 23 - march 11 of this year :( fingers crossed for june mami! how is your little bean?

chia - i wouldn't really call what i have a ticker, hehe. i have to do it myself and that's hard. i keep forgetting! i booked my hotel in the city he's going to be in yesterday so i'm very excited. :happydance: 

jaxvipe - fingers cross this is your cycle for your :bfp: babe!

gossip - glad to see your little bean is doing well.

hm, anyone heard from shey? maybe i just missed her, but haven't seen her on here. :shrug:

sweetmama - is everything going okay this cycle? i see you are 7DPO. in the 2ww. FX'ed!


----------



## Joli

Hello Ladies

Happy 12 weeks Nicole!!!! What a milestone :) I'm glad you're feeling better too - now that you're pretty much at the end of the first tri, I'm sure you're going to feel fabulous soon! 

Chia - my boss is Australian! Can you imagine? I can almost understand his attitude if he was Asian, given that I know what the work culture is like here in Asia, but shocking that he's an Aussie...then again, he has lived out in HK for 8 years! I totally need to buy maternity clothes now - I did my work trousers up by tying a hair elastic band to the button cause I couldn't quite do the button up! I was so paranoid it was going to pop sometime during the day! :rofl: Maternity clothes here though is hard to come by...either it's for tiny Asian girls, so maternity dresses look like mini dresses on me, or if I go shopping in Central, the maternity clothing boutiques are so expensive! Methinks it's time for googling online! I think testing on 14dpo is safe - you honestly have so much self control not POAS all the time!

Britt - with all the ttc excitment, I forgot to ask how your knee injury is? Are you still hobbling? 

Nevertogether - how long with DH be in Kosovo for?? You guys have such commitment, it's awesome to see!

GG - dum...dum dum dum... <wedding song march in case you were wondering! haha> - not long now!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

haha thanks :) yeh not long now, doing all the name cards today for tables, dress fitting is tomorrow chia :) I always seem to have a dress fitting when im on a late at work and never a full day off to be excited! its my final dress fitting before alterations although i dont think bump has grown much yet :( just need it to pop so i look pregnant! 

feels like time is draggin for me but flying for everyone else! i cant believe your 12 weeks nicole!! xx


----------



## nevertogether

joli - we're thinking 9 or 10 months probably. thank you! he will get a break in between that (r&r) but not sure when it is, or how long it is. hopefully i'll have my :bfp: by then!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nevertogether - Things this cycle have been weird, I've never had a post miscarriage cycle like this. We're on a bit of a break though because we're waiting on some results from the bloodwork we did.


----------



## nevertogether

fingers crossed that everything comes back well sweetmama. you should go get a massage or something, day at the spa, relaxation!


----------



## 2016

Hi Nicole, nice to see you are back in action. Happy 12 weeks! I wish you had a journal sometimes so I could wish you in there!

Jax....lovely to see you posting here again :flower: we missed you! Have you seen all the graduates! And plenty new people too!

Sweetmama....Your chart is looking good. Hope you get the answers you need on the bloods. I see you are on progesterone. Fx'd it works a treat for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!
Have been crazy busy but its good I like it.

Nicole- Happy 12 weeks, wow that came quick!! :hugs:
How are you feeling? Yeah what the hay on that house?? does sound like a scam...maybe report them so they dont rip off other people in Ontario. Hope you find your dream house soon though hon.
Actually I am not sure what exactly was on my scan (only what the U/s tech said to me)I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and ask for the results of the U/S as well as my CD3 bloods, I hope everything comes back good or improved!! They havent called me to cancel the IUI, so hope thats a good sign.

Joli- I cant believe how are along you are too hon....you must be feeling so relieved, I dont really know where to shop for maternity clothes here as i never had to before...I know there are some cute boutiques... I would probably google it and you might get a better deal with shipping from the US. Maybe try GAP? they would have reasonable probably cute maternity stuff...but I'm sure they have that in HK, or even Old Navy or something....you can get lots of cute summer stuff

Yes my knee is still injured but getting better, I have an MRI booked next month and they will let me know if i need surgery or not. In the meantime i am sick of baby'ng it...so i went to a Zumba class today- it was awesome!! Anyone try it before? Its like hip hop and salsa/tango various dance to great music and its an awesome work out.

Nevertogether- whoop whoop, not long now!!

Sweetmama- hope the tests come back good, keep us posted. If you need to chat about tests, Joli and I have probably had every test ha ha

GG- I am so excited for you!! :happydance:

Chia- have you tested yet?? :shrug::baby:

got to run
:hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... It's Friday. 

First off, 2016 - Happy Belated 7 weeks! I assume you are still reading this thread :) Time is passing yeah, read from your journal a couple of days back and realised that you are still feeling tons of MS.... hang in there, it will pass soon! 

GG - Happy 14 weeks!!!! And your wedding just 1 week more to go! Remember, when we were still counting down to 1st May, so that you can proudly announce that your wedding in this month. ;)

Nicole - How's the gas attack? Are you feeling any better yet?

Joli - At least you have no delusions on how things stand in Asian culture. Hopefully, your boss still retains a bit of his Aussie roots. And guess what, it's 1 week to us meeting! 

Britt - Nope, have not tested yet, and since all my usual AF symptoms have shown up today, guess I will hold out till Mon / Tues and see if AF arrives first. Guess if there's no BFP this cycle, there goes my tiger baby. Are you going to start your Zumba class regularly? Realise that quite a lot of the gals here are very good with exercise, 2016 with her riding, you with soccer and golf, joli and her gym session, and of course, nevertogether has to be fit for her job. How was the u/s results in the end, and refresh my memory again, but when is the IUI appointment? 

Sweetmama - Have the bloodwork results come in?


----------



## 2016

chia...technically the year of the tiger lasts until 2nd February 2011 so there's still time. Next is the year of the rabbit which is lovely too!


----------



## Britt11

chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Gals... It's Friday.
> 
> First off, 2016 - Happy Belated 7 weeks! I assume you are still reading this thread :) Time is passing yeah, read from your journal a couple of days back and realised that you are still feeling tons of MS.... hang in there, it will pass soon!
> 
> GG - Happy 14 weeks!!!! And your wedding just 1 week more to go! Remember, when we were still counting down to 1st May, so that you can proudly announce that your wedding in this month. ;)
> 
> Nicole - How's the gas attack? Are you feeling any better yet?
> 
> Joli - At least you have no delusions on how things stand in Asian culture. Hopefully, your boss still retains a bit of his Aussie roots. And guess what, it's 1 week to us meeting!
> 
> Britt - Nope, have not tested yet, and since all my usual AF symptoms have shown up today, guess I will hold out till Mon / Tues and see if AF arrives first. Guess if there's no BFP this cycle, there goes my tiger baby. Are you going to start your Zumba class regularly? Realise that quite a lot of the gals here are very good with exercise, 2016 with her riding, you with soccer and golf, joli and her gym session, and of course, nevertogether has to be fit for her job. How was the u/s results in the end, and refresh my memory again, but when is the IUI appointment?
> 
> Sweetmama - Have the bloodwork results come in?

Hi Chia,
wow good for you hon in holding out for testing....I really hope you get a BFP this cycle. Meant to ask, how long have you guys been trying?
I cant believe you and Joli get to meet in a week, I'm so jealous!!!

Yeah I think I am going to try and go to Zumba regularly, it was a blast!! I actually went snowboarding yesterday (mountains are open for 2 more weeks) and now my knee is killing me....go figure :dohh:

Thanks for asking, u/s came back fine actually- the tech was wrong. there was a tiny, tiny single fibroid possibly outside of my uterus not affecting anything, they have zero concern about it according to the FS...thank goodness

I have an HSG on Monday and IUI will be probably Friday or Sat....
I'm hoping IUI works....although I dont have high hopes for some reason

Nicole, Taebo, Sweetmama, GG how are you guys doing??
talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hsg before the iui is great! :thumbup: and iui has a fantastic success rate so I am really hopeful it will work well for you!


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Hsg before the iui is great! :thumbup: and iui has a fantastic success rate so I am really hopeful it will work well for you!

thanks hon, I appreciate it...I'm a little down I guess because I got repeat CD3 bloods done and all was normal except FSH is back to 10 :growlmad: If you remember it was 10, went down to 9 and now back to 10- this number is prematurely high for my age but I guess its not considered ridiculously high and I can still conceive with it...

how are you doing hon? Has the MS subsided, i cant believe you are 7 weeks :happydance::happydance: so wonderful...I need to read your journal and catch up

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

They say with FSH to only count your highest ever result so I wouldn't be too worried it went down and back up :hugs:. I know it's a bit high but you are already aboard the IUI train...are you clomiding again this cycle? Anyway some women waste 2 years before they even figure out this is an issue so you are way ahead of the game! Your temps show you ov every month and that is not something many women with a high FSH result can say! 
My new motto is - the more impossible it seems the more possible it actually becomes :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> They say with FSH to only count your highest ever result so I wouldn't be too worried it went down and back up :hugs:. I know it's a bit high but you are already aboard the IUI train...are you clomiding again this cycle? Anyway some women waste 2 years before they even figure out this is an issue so you are way ahead of the game! Your temps show you ov every month and that is not something many women with a high FSH result can say!
> My new motto is - the more impossible it seems the more possible it actually becomes :yipee:

what a lovely post...thanks hon

I think you defied all the odds to your docs, I want the same :blush:

will let you know how all the procedures get on

talk soon, have a fantastic w/e

:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> Taebo- hey hon, dont write yourselves off yet, I have heard of sperm analysis changing the very next month, but maybe your "not trying" will do the trick this month. Can you post your chart?
> Just as a little tidbit the fertility clinic we are going to is a top rated one and they absolutely do not believe in temp charting...lol, they said you can use it to give you a trend to show general ovulation but it is not affective whatsoever of pinpoiting ovulation day....last month my temps showed i O'd on the day of my +ve opk but that was probably not correct at all, it was likely a day or 2 after that....
> :hugs:

This sperm issue is a little different, as the CCB destroys the sperm. Then for about 74 more days all new sperm is a "clone" of the bad sperm. So I'm pretty sure that I'm out. But I do know that miracles happen. As far as the temping goes, I agree that it's not 100% in detecting the exact day of ovulation. And with my sleeping habits it's even more useless. But I do like to see the shift just to know that ovulation took place.

Britt, I'm getting excited for you! I'm sure your BFP is coming right up!

*Nicole--*did you get your new glasses yet? Is your tummy any better? 

*To the rest of you lovely ladies: *I've been reading and keeping up with you all. I'm just bad about having time to post to each of you. If I did everything on this PC that I wanted to, I'd never have a life outside of this computer. But please know that you all are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm always wishing you ladies the best. I hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

hi everyone! :wave:

i hope everyone has a nice, relaxing weekend. i plan to be a couch potato. hehe. DH doesn't like me going out and doing too too much without him here, which I completely understand. especially being in a completely different country.

CD1 today, woot woot. still have my 14 day LP, but i ovulated a day later so my cycle was a day longer. hoping it doesn't change at all this cycle or the next because we have our trip planned already and if it changes too much he won't be there when i O. yikes..


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Hi Nicole, nice to see you are back in action. Happy 12 weeks! I wish you had a journal sometimes so I could wish you in there!
> 
> Jax....lovely to see you posting here again :flower: we missed you! Have you seen all the graduates! And plenty new people too!
> 
> Sweetmama....Your chart is looking good. Hope you get the answers you need on the bloods. I see you are on progesterone. Fx'd it works a treat for you! :thumbup:

Thanks, I hope it works too.



nevertogether said:


> fingers crossed that everything comes back well sweetmama. you should go get a massage or something, day at the spa, relaxation!

Ahaha yeah I really need a mini vacay with a nice massage for sure, I hope I get one soon lol.



Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> Have been crazy busy but its good I like it.
> 
> Nicole- Happy 12 weeks, wow that came quick!! :hugs:
> How are you feeling? Yeah what the hay on that house?? does sound like a scam...maybe report them so they dont rip off other people in Ontario. Hope you find your dream house soon though hon.
> Actually I am not sure what exactly was on my scan (only what the U/s tech said to me)I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and ask for the results of the U/S as well as my CD3 bloods, I hope everything comes back good or improved!! They havent called me to cancel the IUI, so hope thats a good sign.
> 
> Joli- I cant believe how are along you are too hon....you must be feeling so relieved, I dont really know where to shop for maternity clothes here as i never had to before...I know there are some cute boutiques... I would probably google it and you might get a better deal with shipping from the US. Maybe try GAP? they would have reasonable probably cute maternity stuff...but I'm sure they have that in HK, or even Old Navy or something....you can get lots of cute summer stuff
> 
> Yes my knee is still injured but getting better, I have an MRI booked next month and they will let me know if i need surgery or not. In the meantime i am sick of baby'ng it...so i went to a Zumba class today- it was awesome!! Anyone try it before? Its like hip hop and salsa/tango various dance to great music and its an awesome work out.
> 
> Nevertogether- whoop whoop, not long now!!
> 
> Sweetmama- hope the tests come back good, keep us posted. If you need to chat about tests, Joli and I have probably had every test ha ha
> 
> GG- I am so excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> Chia- have you tested yet?? :shrug::baby:
> 
> got to run
> :hugs:

Thanks for the offer I will keep you posted for sure.



chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Gals... It's Friday.
> 
> First off, 2016 - Happy Belated 7 weeks! I assume you are still reading this thread :) Time is passing yeah, read from your journal a couple of days back and realised that you are still feeling tons of MS.... hang in there, it will pass soon!
> 
> GG - Happy 14 weeks!!!! And your wedding just 1 week more to go! Remember, when we were still counting down to 1st May, so that you can proudly announce that your wedding in this month. ;)
> 
> Nicole - How's the gas attack? Are you feeling any better yet?
> 
> Joli - At least you have no delusions on how things stand in Asian culture. Hopefully, your boss still retains a bit of his Aussie roots. And guess what, it's 1 week to us meeting!
> 
> Britt - Nope, have not tested yet, and since all my usual AF symptoms have shown up today, guess I will hold out till Mon / Tues and see if AF arrives first. Guess if there's no BFP this cycle, there goes my tiger baby. Are you going to start your Zumba class regularly? Realise that quite a lot of the gals here are very good with exercise, 2016 with her riding, you with soccer and golf, joli and her gym session, and of course, nevertogether has to be fit for her job. How was the u/s results in the end, and refresh my memory again, but when is the IUI appointment?
> 
> Sweetmama - Have the bloodwork results come in?

Yep they have, but I have to wait until the 13th of June to get them. 



Britt11 said:


> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Gals... It's Friday.
> 
> First off, 2016 - Happy Belated 7 weeks! I assume you are still reading this thread :) Time is passing yeah, read from your journal a couple of days back and realised that you are still feeling tons of MS.... hang in there, it will pass soon!
> 
> GG - Happy 14 weeks!!!! And your wedding just 1 week more to go! Remember, when we were still counting down to 1st May, so that you can proudly announce that your wedding in this month. ;)
> 
> Nicole - How's the gas attack? Are you feeling any better yet?
> 
> Joli - At least you have no delusions on how things stand in Asian culture. Hopefully, your boss still retains a bit of his Aussie roots. And guess what, it's 1 week to us meeting!
> 
> Britt - Nope, have not tested yet, and since all my usual AF symptoms have shown up today, guess I will hold out till Mon / Tues and see if AF arrives first. Guess if there's no BFP this cycle, there goes my tiger baby. Are you going to start your Zumba class regularly? Realise that quite a lot of the gals here are very good with exercise, 2016 with her riding, you with soccer and golf, joli and her gym session, and of course, nevertogether has to be fit for her job. How was the u/s results in the end, and refresh my memory again, but when is the IUI appointment?
> 
> Sweetmama - Have the bloodwork results come in?
> 
> Hi Chia,
> wow good for you hon in holding out for testing....I really hope you get a BFP this cycle. Meant to ask, how long have you guys been trying?
> I cant believe you and Joli get to meet in a week, I'm so jealous!!!
> 
> Yeah I think I am going to try and go to Zumba regularly, it was a blast!! I actually went snowboarding yesterday (mountains are open for 2 more weeks) and now my knee is killing me....go figure :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for asking, u/s came back fine actually- the tech was wrong. there was a tiny, tiny single fibroid possibly outside of my uterus not affecting anything, they have zero concern about it according to the FS...thank goodness
> 
> I have an HSG on Monday and IUI will be probably Friday or Sat....
> I'm hoping IUI works....although I dont have high hopes for some reason
> 
> Nicole, Taebo, Sweetmama, GG how are you guys doing??
> talk soon
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm doing ok, I'm a bit tired but I was excited to find out that my local dollar store has opks now teehee. And they are only $1.25 each lol


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> Hi Chia,
> wow good for you hon in holding out for testing....I really hope you get a BFP this cycle. Meant to ask, how long have you guys been trying?
> I cant believe you and Joli get to meet in a week, I'm so jealous!!!
> 
> Yeah I think I am going to try and go to Zumba regularly, it was a blast!! I actually went snowboarding yesterday (mountains are open for 2 more weeks) and now my knee is killing me....go figure :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for asking, u/s came back fine actually- the tech was wrong. there was a tiny, tiny single fibroid possibly outside of my uterus not affecting anything, they have zero concern about it according to the FS...thank goodness
> 
> I have an HSG on Monday and IUI will be probably Friday or Sat....
> I'm hoping IUI works....although I dont have high hopes for some reason
> 
> Nicole, Taebo, Sweetmama, GG how are you guys doing??
> talk soon
> :hugs:

Britt, have been trying since Noc / Dec last year, not too sure what I would do if nothing happens in the next couple of months. So it's IUI for you this week, fingers crossed that this will be a success! Thank goodness the fibroid was a false alarm! Take care of that knee of yours yeah, am sure snowboarding wasn't on the list of activities from your doc. :)

GG - Counting down with you... am sure you will be busy busy this week! 

Need to catch up with the rest of you girls later... got a ton of things undone at work!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Has this thread been quiet or what ladies!


----------



## chiarezza06

Yes I agree! Think everyone has been busy or something.... SM - are you testing this cycle?


----------



## Britt11

hey girls found you!!!! Well nice of them to let us know the group had its position changed, I posted in the grad thread lol...Chia thanks for finding me :)

So you are under 6 months, I'm sure it will happen soon Chia

Thanks for the pma about my IUI, i'm really glad the HSG went well- one more thing done...and so glad that my tubes are great. I will keep you ladies posted on which day I ended up doing the IUI

whats new with you Chia, are you trying anything different this cycle?

Sweetmama how are you hon?

:hugs:


----------



## chiarezza06

Hee... I wonder how many others thought our thread disappeared. So excited for your IUI! Am counting down for you. 

Technically, my new cycle has not started, I know ticker says Day 1... but am still waiting for AF to arrive, and erms, no, I have not tested coz I so feel AF coming... think I am driving myself slightly bonkers.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - I'm ok I guess, right tired due to work but ok.

Chia - I tested yesterday and BFN, I'm ok with it though just means I can go all out next cycle. I dunno why but this thread isn't showing up on my subs list, I keep thinking nobody has been posting HEE HEE.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies AF got me 4 days ago


----------



## Joli

ohhh - how confusing! It took me ages to find the thread again!! I clicked to subscribe to this thread, but it didn't show up on my subscriptions list..hmm..will test it again in the morning!

Britt - that's sooooooo fantastic that the hsg went well! Do you know what day you're targeted for IUI? Will you have a trigger shot or will they just guess when you will O? Will you have a scan soon to see how your follies are growing? So many questions! :)

Chia - so awesome that we're going to meet this weekend! :hugs:

I've posted this on the grad thread cause I was having trouble finding this thread (so apologies for any repeats for those of you who have read this)! Sorry for my radio silence, I've been off work the last couple of days and unable to sit at my desk...because beleive it or not, I can hardly walk. The pain in my lower back got so bad, that DH had to carry me from the bathroom to the bedroom. We went to see a spinal specialist, and he said that my right sciatic has loosened so much that it has virtually become dislocated, and inflammed. It even causes me pain to sit on a toilet seat. There is no medication I can take and physio 'might' help, but it is unlikely. The only thing I can do is rest - I'm on crutches now, which is mighty depressing - I'm used to being really active and have still been goin to the gym, swimming and pilates, and I just have to stop now, and try to baby my back and hip. Walking on crutches in Hong Kong is so impossible - it's a terrible place for people with a handicap, everywhere is stairs, and the people are so rude, they'll happily knock you over - it's like NY city, but with really rude people! DH nearly hit a guy the other day for barging past me through a door at a mall which I had opened, he practically knocked me over. To top it all off - the spinal specialist said that he wouldn't be surprised if my pelvic bone became dislocated during labour <sigh> Anyways - I'm so sorry for the moan and rant, I hate complaining, but I really am upset about this. The irony - no morning sickness, but I get this instead! Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - Sorry to hear about your siatic being dislocated, that really sucks and its SOOO painful. I'll be praying for you that it gets better


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> ohhh - how confusing! It took me ages to find the thread again!! I clicked to subscribe to this thread, but it didn't show up on my subscriptions list..hmm..will test it again in the morning!
> 
> Britt - that's sooooooo fantastic that the hsg went well! Do you know what day you're targeted for IUI? Will you have a trigger shot or will they just guess when you will O? Will you have a scan soon to see how your follies are growing? So many questions! :)
> 
> Chia - so awesome that we're going to meet this weekend! :hugs:
> 
> I've posted this on the grad thread cause I was having trouble finding this thread (so apologies for any repeats for those of you who have read this)! Sorry for my radio silence, I've been off work the last couple of days and unable to sit at my desk...because beleive it or not, I can hardly walk. The pain in my lower back got so bad, that DH had to carry me from the bathroom to the bedroom. We went to see a spinal specialist, and he said that my right sciatic has loosened so much that it has virtually become dislocated, and inflammed. It even causes me pain to sit on a toilet seat. There is no medication I can take and physio 'might' help, but it is unlikely. The only thing I can do is rest - I'm on crutches now, which is mighty depressing - I'm used to being really active and have still been goin to the gym, swimming and pilates, and I just have to stop now, and try to baby my back and hip. Walking on crutches in Hong Kong is so impossible - it's a terrible place for people with a handicap, everywhere is stairs, and the people are so rude, they'll happily knock you over - it's like NY city, but with really rude people! DH nearly hit a guy the other day for barging past me through a door at a mall which I had opened, he practically knocked me over. To top it all off - the spinal specialist said that he wouldn't be surprised if my pelvic bone became dislocated during labour <sigh> Anyways - I'm so sorry for the moan and rant, I hate complaining, but I really am upset about this. The irony - no morning sickness, but I get this instead! Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end!

Oh my gosh! That's terrible, Joli! I certainly hope this doesn't torment you your entire pregnancy! I will be praying. I found this article for pain relief, I'm not sure if it would be helpful for your problem: https://www.healthynewage.com/sciatica-pain-relief.htm

Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Joli I hope things get better for you


----------



## Joli

Thanks ladies! I'm having a scan in about 10 mins time, so will ask my OBGYN what he thinks about the dislocation and whether he has any experience in other women delivering with this problem! Taebo - thanks for the article, the diagram is really useful to so that I know what exactly is going on inside!


----------



## Shey

good luck Joli! keep us posted


----------



## chiarezza06

Oh no... Joli, that sounds terrible! And yes, I can imagine how difficult it is to get around in Hong Kong on crutches. :hugs: Hope that it will go away soon!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, I'm out. My temp nosedived this morning. I'm ok with it though just means I get to be more proactive next time


----------



## Shey

Aww Im sorry sweetmama


----------



## TaeBoMama

Where is everyone?? :-=


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm having a scan in about 10 mins time, so will ask my OBGYN what he thinks about the dislocation and whether he has any experience in other women delivering with this problem! Taebo - thanks for the article, the diagram is really useful to so that I know what exactly is going on inside!

How did the scan go?


----------



## Shey

im here taebo! yea Joli how did the scan go?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yeah joli - How was the scan?

AFM: AF showed with a vengence as soon as I woke up this morning.


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry sweetmama


----------



## 2016

Sorry SM.

Looking forward to hearing about your scan Joli....sorry you are in pain :hugs:

I have been away from a proper computer for 5 WHOLE DAYS! TORTURE! Will have to go back and catch up now!

xx


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone!! I've finally stopped throwing up for the most part!! :yipee: I think that's all that's new, still haven't found a job or house...but I've been handing out resumes all week so hopefully soon.

Sweetmama: Sorry to hear af came but your pma for next cycle is great!! :) Glad you have a plan!:dust: 

Chia: I'm sorry to see that af got you, hope you are doing okay. Lots :dust: for this cycle. 

Joli: really really want to hear about the scan!!! and see pics! I hope your pain gets better soon. I had sciatic pain with Ben although not to the same extent but I found it awful. Hope you're feeling a bit better!

taebomama: How are you doing?

britt: How's everything going? When will you be doing the iui? Also glad the hsg went well. Hope you have great luck with the iui!!! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies!

The scan went well - although baby was sleeping, so not as exciting as our 12 week scan. The doc did measurements of baby's head, tummy and femur bone and said that it's gonna be a big baby (and that he wasn't surprised looking at the parents!) lol. He's given us the option of having a 4D scan, so next Wed we're going to have that done - sooooooo excited!! I wonder if we will be able to find out the gender! 

Nicole, I'm so glad your MS is gone - it must be such a relief!

Taebo - I was wondering how you are feeling in general after your surgery - it must be a relief not to have the attacks that you were having in the past - is everything ok with your heart now?

Sweetmama - sorry you're out :( I so want the rest of you ladies to get your BFP's soooonnn!!! :hugs:

And, in other news, Chia and I are meeting for afternoon tea tomorrow!!!


----------



## nicole3108

That's so exciting that you and Chia are going to meet! Glad the ultrasound went well, make sure you post the 4d pics, they are always so amazing! Just being curious, but how much is a 4d scan in Hong Kong? How's your pain?


----------



## Shey

Idk when I will get a BFP since I broke up with BF


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shey - Sorry to hear. 

Nicole - glad your MS is finally waning, I can't believe you are already 13 weeks, seems like just yesterday you were announcing your BFP.

Joli- that's awesome baby is doing well. Can't wait to see your 4D u/s pics


----------



## nevertogether

how weird, i quit getting notifications of post so didn't know so much chatter was going. how is everyone?


----------



## nevertogether

oh yeah - just an update for the front page. i'm on CD9 now :)


----------



## Shey

im on CD9


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey girlies!!!

I just got some Louis Vuittons.


----------



## Shey

oh nice! i've never been into that


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - so Chia and I met, she is of course lovely! The 4d scans here cost HK$1000 (which is about US$128). I know it's expensive, but I think it will be totally worth it - plus I think I should be able to claim it off my insurance! I don't know if it will be too early to see baby's face, but hopefully we can find out the gender! The back pain is still really bad - on Fri night I couldn't walk at all, and was numb all the way down my right leg to my big toe - but after 2 hours of physio and some swimming, I'm able to hobble around on 1 crutch! - what a sight I am! haha How are you feeling now that all the MS is gone? you must feel wonderful now! Are you getting a bump yet? I seemed to pop out at 14 weeks.

Sweetmama - did you get a LV handbag? Lucky girl! They are crazy for LV here in Asia - but you can get some really really good fakes in the market, so lots of us go shopping there! haha Maybe a real one one day...!

Shey, sorry to hear you broke up - how long had you been with bf? 

Nevertogether - the thread did totally dissapear, seems like lots of girls haven't found it since...!


----------



## Shey

Joli was with him for a month and found out he was a scam artist. he sent me a fake check


----------



## Joli

omg, Shey, that's terrible - please don't take this the wrong way, and kindly just take it as helpful advice - but it sounds like some of the bf's you have had recently are not particularly nice, and from what I can see on your profile pic, you have a gorgeous son - maybe you can just try to focus on your little boy and let the right man come into your life rather than going out to look for Mr. Right, then you can ttc #2 when you're both ready for it. I'm sure you already know this, but you want to ensure that you have good male role models in your life for your son, and I'm sure you want him to have a younger brother or sister with a man that you truly love and want to build a family with. I know this is kinda old fashioned, but they say love finds you when you least expect it and when you stop looking for it - so focus on your life and your little boy's life, and the rest will fall into place! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - No I got some LV sunglasses, and in a couple weeks I'm getting an LV wallet and some keychains from dior, chanel and LV. I also got a Chanel makeup bag today! I can't afford a handbag from LV they are like $5000 lol


----------



## Joli

that's awesome Sweetmama - sounds like you're very well connected!!


----------



## nevertogether

sweetmama - i'm going to send you my address, please send some my way. haha j/k girl. 

joli - i actually managed to lose it again, lol! but found it again. sheesh.

got two sexy outfits last night for DH's visit :dance: can't wait! i'm CD10 today and according to my ovacue fertility monitor i should O on CD14. if that's the case, i'm two days earlier than before. i took soy to increase my egg quality, and well i guess it bumped o up too. no biggie. :shrug:

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Sweetmama*--Sorry the witch got you! On to next cycle! :dust:

*Chia*--Good luck next cycle! :dust:

*Nicole*--Yay! Happy to hear you're done with throwing up! Good luck with the house and job.

*Joli*--4-D scans are awesome! I'm sure you'll see a beautiful face! How neat that you and chia met, face to face. I really hope your pain subsides! You asked about my heart: it's doing great! I haven't had a single episode while working out, and I've been doing some very strenuous workouts. Praise God!

*Nevertogether*--Sexy outfits are so fun! I can't remember when your visit with hubby is?? Good luck!!:dust:

*Shey*--I just want to say that I totally agree with Joli about putting TTC on hold until you're in a committed relationship with a man who deserves to have you and that adorable little boy. I think you have such an intense desire to have another cutie (I can soooo relate), that your main focus isn't on the goodness of the man, but just on his willingness to provide some swimmers. I hope you won't take what I'm saying the wrong way, because I have been in a similar situation and can relate. I was once a single mom and was okay with just focusing on him...until my son was approaching his 2nd birthday. Up until that point I hadn't dated since his father (who I left early in the pregnancy because he had become abusive). Suddenly, I was READY to find a man to share my life with. Thankfully, having my son really made me up my standards. I was out to find a man who was worthy to be in my son's life. I dated my son's neurologist (my son was born with Hydrocephalus, but he is fine!) and even he didn't measure up. In the past, I would have ignored the flags and just continued on with that good-looking man and hope he would "Change" later on. 

I prayed for God to send me a GOOD man. A couple days later an old friend called me. We had grown up together. I met him when I was 8 and he was 12. We dated when I was 18, but he was in the military and stationed in another state. So we wrote a lot of letters and he visited as often as he could. But at 18, I wanted a guy who was around. So I ended the relationship. Here he was, 5 years later, calling me and he was IN TOWN and wanted to see ME!! To make a long story short, we were engaged pretty fast! LOL. Then during a visit with my gynecologist, I learned that I might need an additional surgery in the future that could make me unable to carry a pregnancy to term. So in a *RUSH* to have a baby before the opportunity was gone, I convinced my fiance to TTC before the wedding. So he came into town and we sort of did the deed--it's a bit of a story, but let's just say you wouldn't expect to conceive. Anyway, when he got back into town he called me and broke up with me. I was stunned! This was the sweetest guy in the world. He just had sex with me and he was breaking up with me? Needless to say, a couple weeks later I discovered I was pregnant. I believe he just got scared because things were moving so fast. I didn't tell the jerk I was pregnant until I was about 4 months along. This was such a painful time in my life. And I put myself there! And I was putting 2 kids through it because of *my* bad choices. I felt terrible! 

I eventually did get back with the father, and when our baby was 6 months old we got married. We've been married for 13 years. He has turned out to be a terrific husband and father. *BUT* this isn't usually how these stories turn out! I spent much of my pregnancy crying. I hated the idea of having 2 kids without a father. But during the couple of weeks after DF had broken up with me, and before I knew I was pregnant, I had mentioned to friends that I should just go to a sperm bank. But when I found out I was pregnant, the reality of it set in. It's really not a good idea to purposely create a child who will be without one of his/her parents. I then couldn't believe that I had so frivolously thrown out the idea of getting donor sperm (not that I would have done that, but my desperation made me say it...and who knows where that desperation may have led me). 

Shey, if you make a child with someone who doesn't love you, isn't committed to you, chances are he'll leave you once you're pregnant. Please want better for yourself than that! You deserve better, and so does that boy of yours. 

By the way, I never needed that additional surgery--so the RUSH was for nothing. Wow, I didn't realize I was going to tell such a long story!

*Ladies*, please pray for my sister. She is 12 weeks pregnant and she started bleeding last night. We spent the day together yesterday. I feel bad because we did a lot of walking. Today, the bleeding has picked up some, but it's not heavy. She is a nervous wreck! 

Blessings to all!


----------



## TaeBoMama

OOPS! I forgot to ask....

*Britt-*-How the heck are you? How did IUI go? Stop all this suspense and let us know!!! : )


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... am back... sorta... still in HKG, but at least with some time and internet connection! 

Taebomama - here's lots of sticky dust for your sister! Really hope that by now everything is a - okay again! 

Nicole - yeah to no more MS!

Nevertogether - Go get the eggy gal! Hopes are up for you! 

Sweetmama - That's a nice amount of shopping. Good for you! 

Joli - Was really cool meeting up. Really hope that the pain goes away! 

Shey - Think Joli and TBMama have pretty much said what i would want to say. 

Britt - Can you please please please update?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> that's awesome Sweetmama - sounds like you're very well connected!!

LOL yeah I guess you could say that. I'm excited to get more.



nevertogether said:


> sweetmama - i'm going to send you my address, please send some my way. haha j/k girl.
> 
> joli - i actually managed to lose it again, lol! but found it again. sheesh.
> 
> got two sexy outfits last night for DH's visit :dance: can't wait! i'm CD10 today and according to my ovacue fertility monitor i should O on CD14. if that's the case, i'm two days earlier than before. i took soy to increase my egg quality, and well i guess it bumped o up too. no biggie. :shrug:
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!

LOL I wish I could send you some stuff, if I could afford it I would :D



chiarezza06 said:


> Hey Gals... am back... sorta... still in HKG, but at least with some time and internet connection!
> 
> Taebomama - here's lots of sticky dust for your sister! Really hope that by now everything is a - okay again!
> 
> Nicole - yeah to no more MS!
> 
> Nevertogether - Go get the eggy gal! Hopes are up for you!
> 
> Sweetmama - That's a nice amount of shopping. Good for you!
> 
> Joli - Was really cool meeting up. Really hope that the pain goes away!
> 
> Shey - Think Joli and TBMama have pretty much said what i would want to say.
> 
> Britt - Can you please please please update?

Yeah it was a fair amount of shopping.

Shey- I agree with the other ladies. My baby is from a guy I had a one night stand with, he's not a very nice person, has said some REALLY AWEFUL things, and its not something I'm proud to say that my son is from a a one night stand. But having said that, I was just really down on myself, I had just come out of a relationship where my ex had beat the ever living crap out of me and almost killed me and I wanted to know that I was still attractive to someone. I definitely think that its better to wait for a man that is worthy of you because no child should be without their father, and I see my son and how he's going to grow up and not know who his dad is because his dad is very selfish and I would not recommend it for anyone. I'm definately not saying this to be mean though and I can understand the need and want to have a baby again and I'm very lucky to have found a man who accepted me for me while I was pregnant with another man's baby. And I can't thank God enough that he sent me someone so open to being a daddy to my son. It wasn't planned that way but it happened that way.


----------



## Joli

Taebo and Sweetmama - thanks for sharing your stories with us, both stories quite honestly have brought tears to my eyes. I can't imagine the pain you both must have been through, but how blessed you both are to have your little ones! You have both moved me, and I think your advice is fantastic for any girls out there who might be reading our thread! 

Taebo, I'm so so happy for you that things worked out in the end with you and DH. I have just said a little prayer for your sister - I hope it turns out to be nothing too serious, I have heard that women can often bleed at 4, 8 and 12 weeks (which happened to one of my pals here, and she is due to have a baby boy in 1 weeks' time!). I am keeping my fx'd for your sis!

Chia - you're sooo lucky to have all this nice weather in HK at the minute! I'm so annoyed I'm stuck in the office whilst it's gorgeous outside!!

Nevertogether - awesome that you got some sexy outfits - I'll bet that since you two haven't seen each other in ages, the outfits won't be on for long! :rofl: :)


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:Hello girls, I have missed you.
Would you believe that I had subscribed to the thread and never got any updates and thought everyone just had abandoned it??!! :dohh: I'm so sorry, I kept checking for updates every day and nothing!!
It wasnt until Taebo had pm'd me that I realized that there still is a thread going, she had to send me the link as I thought it was under BNB groups under lounge area and it had disappeared??!! Anyway, I found you now and all is good and I'm back.
I want to write you a quick note but I will go through your updates tomorrow to see what you have all been up to.

Thanks so much for finding me and as for me, I took Clomid 50mg this cycle and had the IUI on Friday. It was a strange experience...lol, a nurse did it which doesnt make sense to me so "she had issues" anyway, going to request a doc next time to perfom the procedure.
On a good note, DH's SA for the IUI was stellar- "best of the day" she said- 45 million, that had to be pre wash but I'm not sure...
She told me to test June 7th...:rofl: yeah right, I am sure i will test earlier but i didnt get IC's this cycle...phew...
cant wait to read all about you lovely ladies tomorrow
:hugs:

Also has Nicole been posting on this thread? I miss her too

cheers,


----------



## 2016

Britt...so excited you had your IUI! :yipee: That is an amazing sperm count for sure! :thumbup: They always wash them because it makes the protein covering on their heads break down more easily ready for fertilization...or something like that. Did they give you an hcg shot to make you ov? If they did you need to make sure that's out your system before testing...

Nicole has been on here, thunk she posted a couple of pages back.


----------



## Shey

how are you all doing today? I've been sick since yesterday with a fever and migraine


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies! I'm so excited, I had a 3D/4D scan today, and it was so amazing, the doc scanned me for about 40 mins! and we found out the gender... <drum roll>.... it's a ..... BOY!!!! I've posted pics and the details of the scan on the grad thread, so apologies for any repitition to those of you who are reading twice!

What amazing technology they have these days, they even showed us an infrared scan which showed the movement of the blood through the umbilical cord. Everything checks out ok, we saw all 4 cavities in the heart, brain looks good, kidneys and bladder look good, 10 fingers and toes - and his little boy bits were very very obvious! I thought I'd share a couple of pics - sorry the 4D scan pics are not very good, it's of baby's face, but they're blurry, so you have to use some imagination! We have a DVD of the whole scan, so we'll be able to pull some better pics off that. 

2016 and Britt, welcome back to the thread!! Now where is Nicole.... ???


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm so excited, I had a 3D/4D scan today, and it was so amazing, the doc scanned me for about 40 mins! and we found out the gender... <drum roll>.... it's a ..... BOY!!!! I've posted pics and the details of the scan on the grad thread, so apologies for any repitition to those of you who are reading twice!
> 
> What amazing technology they have these days, they even showed us an infrared scan which showed the movement of the blood through the umbilical cord. Everything checks out ok, we saw all 4 cavities in the heart, brain looks good, kidneys and bladder look good, 10 fingers and toes - and his little boy bits were very very obvious! I thought I'd share a couple of pics - sorry the 4D scan pics are not very good, it's of baby's face, but they're blurry, so you have to use some imagination! We have a DVD of the whole scan, so we'll be able to pull some better pics off that.
> 
> 2016 and Britt, welcome back to the thread!! Now where is Nicole.... ???

yeah :happydance::happydance::happydance: so exciting, I am heading over to the grad thread to see pics of the little cutie.
and YES I agree, where is our Nicole?? :shrug: maybe busy house hunting, hopefully she will be back soon

How is Taebo, Chia and Sweetmama? and anyone else I missed.
:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

good luck britt for the testing on 7th june! hope this one is a lil sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

taebomama - praying for your sister. i'm so sorry to hear about this :( as for DH's visit, it's the end of june! i'm jumping for joy here :yipee: it's so close!

chia - thank you so much for the ongoing encouragement. i appreciate it more than you know! :hugs: i'm trying to keep my PMA high, but also stay relaxed!

sweetmama - haha, it's the thought that counts hun. you thought about sending me gifts. yay! 

joli - you aren't lying! DH is super excited about the outfits, but i can almost guarantee they won't be on for long. poor DH and I go about three months at a time with no :sex: and it stinks! by the time we see each other it's like two caged wild animals i swear!

good luck ladies! hoping for lots of :bfp: post next time i come back!


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> good luck britt for the testing on 7th june! hope this one is a lil sticky bean!! :hugs:

you're too sweet thanks so much Devi for the words of encouragement, it means a lot to me :)

Hello Nevertogether, sorry forgot to mention you in my earlier post-i've been away for awhile so everything is coming back to me now. Hope you are well and you get a BFP shortly

cheers,


----------



## nevertogether

thanks Britt! same for you hun :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

hello I just realised i never get updates for this either so searched for it! 

hope ur all well :) my wedding pics are in my journal and in the delivering tigers group if u want as peek!

i hope im now re-subscribed xx


----------



## Britt11

GossipGirly said:


> hello I just realised i never get updates for this either so searched for it!
> 
> hope ur all well :) my wedding pics are in my journal and in the delivering tigers group if u want as peek!
> 
> i hope im now re-subscribed xx

yeah!!!! congrats hon!!
the same thing happend to me as well with this thread, it unsubscribed me and I couldnt find it.
I saw some of your photos on FB, you looked gorgeous hon, and it looked like you had a perfect day.
will read your journal too
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, Sorry I haven't been on in awhile I'm super sick right now, and losing my voice, so I was sent home from work today because of it.

Britt- I hope you get your BFP from this IUI session. How exciting.


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey ladies... how are you all this morning! I can barely keep my eyes open, too many late nites at work, plus age is catching up :(

Sweetmama / Shey - take care of yourselves! Drink loads of water, etc, and hope you feel better soon. 

Britt - welcome back! The IUI procedure had me squirming a little, hee... but... this is so exciting! Am definitely going to be counting down with you till 7th June! :dust:

GG - Saw the photos! You looked gorgeous! And I wanted to ask... was the makeup really done by yourself? It looked really good! 

Joli - Darn... I was wrong, it's a boy! But as we said, at least now he can be a huge boy without fear! The 4D scan sounds amazing, time to go check out the pictures! And it just struck me... why did we not take a pic together on Sat! 

Nevertogether - Go Go Go! 

TBmama - How's your sis gal? Must say... I was really touched by your story and sweetmama's. Thanks to the both of you for sharing! 

Anyways... I confess that in the flurry of the past couple of days, I've totally stopped temping. I know, not good... but this is going to be my little month off I guess.


----------



## Joli

Hey ladies!

Chia - you're right, silly us for not taking a photo!!! doh! I think I was just too excited/nervous to meet you! Are you back in Singapore now? I hope everything at the conference went well!

Britt - I don't think I can hold out until 7 June... I'd say test before then!! <bad influence, I know!> :hugs:

Nevertogether - only once every 3 months!! yikes! Oh well, on the bright side - abstenance and then being animals in bed just might be the best way to get that BFP!!

Sweetmama - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey girls. Not too much going on here, just been blogging my lil heart out lol. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Britt11

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hey girls. Not too much going on here, just been blogging my lil heart out lol. I hope all is well with everyone.

cool, what ya blogging about?? Do you have a TTC blog?

Joli- I noticed you are another box over on your ticker :happydance:
:hugs:

Chia- I know lol.....not exactly the most romantic thing:rofl:


----------



## chiarezza06

Joli - next time we WILL take a photo. How's the pain gal, any better? 

Britt - any symptoms! 1 more week to go... am sure we can start spotting for fun! 

Just took a weekend drive up to malaysia, lots of fun but no BD'ing! And it's my fertile period! Darn! 

To the rest of you girls.... hope you gals had a good weekend!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Not too much going on here, just been blogging my lil heart out lol. I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> cool, what ya blogging about?? Do you have a TTC blog?
> 
> Joli- I noticed you are another box over on your ticker :happydance:
> :hugs:
> 
> Chia- I know lol.....not exactly the most romantic thing:rofl:Click to expand...

Nah its just a everyday blog. You can find it here at https://earnestlivinginabusylife.blogspot.com


----------



## Britt11

Sweetmama26 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Not too much going on here, just been blogging my lil heart out lol. I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> cool, what ya blogging about?? Do you have a TTC blog?
> 
> Joli- I noticed you are another box over on your ticker :happydance:
> :hugs:
> 
> Chia- I know lol.....not exactly the most romantic thing:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah its just a everyday blog. You can find it here at https://earnestlivinginabusylife.blogspot.comClick to expand...

oh how cool... thanks for the wishes on the IUI, well so far 9dpo and no symptoms...so not thinking anything took unfortunately...:dohh:
how are you doing? I see your 3dpo, did you get in lots of BD this cycle?

Chia sounds like you had fun on your trip and I think its great to take a break...does the mind good too I think

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt11 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Not too much going on here, just been blogging my lil heart out lol. I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> cool, what ya blogging about?? Do you have a TTC blog?
> 
> Joli- I noticed you are another box over on your ticker :happydance:
> :hugs:
> 
> Chia- I know lol.....not exactly the most romantic thing:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah its just a everyday blog. You can find it here at https://earnestlivinginabusylife.blogspot.comClick to expand...
> 
> oh how cool... thanks for the wishes on the IUI, well so far 9dpo and no symptoms...so not thinking anything took unfortunately...:dohh:
> how are you doing? I see your 3dpo, did you get in lots of BD this cycle?
> 
> Chia sounds like you had fun on your trip and I think its great to take a break...does the mind good too I think
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Fertility Friend says I am but I'm calling FF a liar. LOL, I don't think I OV'd yet.


----------



## 2016

Britt...no symptoms doesn't mean "nothing took". I still have great hope for you! I am sure I had loads mire symptoms on non-pregnant cycles than pregnant ones. :thumbup: Tempted to do a test yet? (bad influence...but Joli started it! :haha:)


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies,

Just a really quick update to let you all know that my sister did miscarry. She had started bleeding on the night of the 22nd, and it just progressed from there. On the 26th she had an ultrasound. I guess the doctor didn't want to come out and say that she'd lost the baby, so she said, "perhaps the baby is behind this clot." My sister was 12 weeks, I think the doctor would have seen the baby. Why lie? Anyway, if you guys could keep her in your prayers, I'd really appreciate it.

Britt, have any early pregnancy tests lying about? :blush:

I better get to bed. I hope you are all doing well!

Blessings!


----------



## TaeBoMama

P.S. Did you hear Celine Dion is having twins???? She's 42, what in inspiration! And I think her hubby's like 100 or something. :haha:

https://omg.yahoo.com/news/celine-dion-twins-on-the-way/41615?nc

Nite!


----------



## nevertogether

aww taebo, i'm so sorry for your sister :( she is definitely in my prayers! as for celine dion having twins..yes, very good hope! as for her DH comment... :rofl:


----------



## 2016

Taebomama.....how sad for your sister :hugs: hope she recovers quickly...such an awful thing to go through. I prefer it when doctors are 100% straight with me because lying never helps :nope:


----------



## nevertogether

i agree 2016. :nope: lying just makes thing worse!


----------



## Joli

Taebo - I am so so so sorry about your sister, what a terrible ordeal to go through, and at 12 weeks as well... I wish her a speedy recovery, and she and baby will be in my prayers :hugs: 

Chia - how fun to be able to drive up to Malaysia! I haven't been there in years! I agree with Britt, it does no harm to take a break month, especially if it helps you guys relax!

Britt - don't worry about the non-symptoms, you never know!... are you going to sneak in a test??

I felt baby kick this weekend! - well, it felt like bubbles, but definitely the little guy - I wasn't sure that was what I felt the first 2 times, and I just kept my hand on my tymmy and a couple minutes later, it happened again unexpectantly, and I was so overwhelmed and had happy tears :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls- 
Taebo, good to hear from you!!!!! So sorry to hear about your sister, so awful, especially at 12 weeks, cant imagine- definitely in our prayers.
where are you at on your cycle?
NO, i did not know Celine was pregnant again!!! yeah!! I watched an Oprah where she was so desperate to get pregnant again and she had 5 failed IVFs already, so glad it finally took- she seemed so distraught about the whole thing.

Sweetmama- I agree about your chart, wth?? Do you have a flu or something as thats quite a difference in temps but 8dpo would be too early to O you would think??...

Hello Nevertogether, when do you see your hunnie?

Joli- yeah!!! how exciting!! Omg that must have been such an amazing experience, so happy for you :)

As for me, I did sneak in a test it was either yesterday or the day before lol...cant remember, I think it was yesterday at 9dpo and BFN...so going to wait until at least 12 or 13dpo. I dont think it took though as I have no symptoms at all....aggghh
Oh well, 2 more rounds of IUI and then I guess its IVF if that doesnt work, who would have ever thought it would have come to this.
DH and I both thought we would conceive within the first month or 2...lol

hugs,


----------



## nevertogether

britt - he just got his itinerary! he will be in country 3rd june, hoping i get to see him for a day this upcoming weekend. if we're lucky, his command will let him! as for the full week i get with him..just over 3 weeks away! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

nevertogether said:


> britt - he just got his itinerary! he will be in country 3rd june, hoping i get to see him for a day this upcoming weekend. if we're lucky, his command will let him! as for the full week i get with him..just over 3 weeks away! :happydance:

yeah so exciting :happydance::happydance:
happy for you hon, I really hope you get to see him this w/e too
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...well we all know a BFN at 9dpo doesn't mean much. It would have been nice to get your BFP early, but you can wait a few more days for your happy ending right? :thumbup:
Sending you hourly doses of :dust:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...well we all know a BFN at 9dpo doesn't mean much. It would have been nice to get your BFP early, but you can wait a few more days for your happy ending right? :thumbup:
> Sending you hourly doses of :dust:

you are seriously too sweet, thanks hon :hugs:
how are you doing miss Mama? getting close to 10 weeks soon right??!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt - Yes I had strep throat last week on the 3 days my temp spiked so I am for sure I didn't O! I don't even have EWCM yet lol.

Taebo- sorry about your sister.


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey Gals... 

Nevertogether - here's hoping for good use of all your sexy lingerie this weekend and then again three weeks down the road! Really admire the two of you for your determination! 

Britt -:dust::dust::dust: don't get disheartened, it's still early days yet. Can't wait for you to test again. And yes, I can SO relate to the "I thought I'll get preggers on my first try thought".

Joli - He kicked! Heee... that's so cool. Feel almost as though we are sharing every single triumpht moment with you, if you know what I mean. 

Taebomama - That's really sad about your sis. Here's hoping that she will recover well, and get a sticky bean soon! 

2016 - How are you? Have not had the time to keep up with your journal, hope that the MS is starting to ease off. 

Sweetmama - just watch out for the next spike! :)

It's definitely a break month for me, no temp taking and no OPKs... just frustrated that it's more due to work taking it's toll on me rather than just our decision to have a relaxed month. Cannot wait for June to go by... oh Joli, chances are I will be in HKG again end June. Photo time?


----------



## 2016

Britt11 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Britt...well we all know a BFN at 9dpo doesn't mean much. It would have been nice to get your BFP early, but you can wait a few more days for your happy ending right? :thumbup:
> Sending you hourly doses of :dust:
> 
> you are seriously too sweet, thanks hon :hugs:
> how are you doing miss Mama? getting close to 10 weeks soon right??!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I am currently walking through the valley of the shadow of HORRIBLE MS and exhaustion but am taking it all as good signs. Found Squiggles HB on my doppler for the first time last week :cloud9:
Really looking forward to 10 weeks and have my nuchal scan date come through as 17th June - 12 weeks exactly :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Hello lovely ladies! :)

Taebo - how is your sister doing, any updates on her condition?

Britt - I didn't realise you had tested! naughty, 9dpo is too early... I'm sooo keeping my fx'd for you! And if not, then next cycle IUI, and if it comes to that, I would make sure a doc does the insertion and they should also do a scan to check that your follies are about to release, otherwise the timing might not have been quite right. 

Chia - awesome that you'll be in HK again!! woop woop!! I'm flying to Canada on 29 June, so as long as you're round before that, it'd be great to meet up - and definitely a photo this time!! haha I think it's a good thing for you and DH to take a break month - it can get difficult not to start obsessing about ttc - plus it will get you both eager to go next month!

2016 - sorry you're still having MS! I'll bet you're having a girl!! If so, it'll be the first (of those that we know of) on the thread! 

Nevertogether - hope you get to see your man! the 3rd isn't far away at all!

Baby is being all bubbly and active whilst I'm at work, it's so awesome and each time I feel it, it's unexpected and a delight - totally distracting me though! I totally have insane fruit cravings, it's 3:30pm and I've already gone through a bowl of mixed berries, a banana, pear and an orange (plus a glass of OJ) and I'm toying with the idea of eating another orange (PS - I don't even like organes! :rofl)


----------



## Joli

Awesome - have just noticed I've gone up a ticker! baby's lookin' like a baby now! :)


----------



## nevertogether

joli & chia thank you SO much for the well wishes! i'm hoping to sneak a visit with DH on saturday. :yipee: love you girls for giving me support! chia - love sure does make you do crazy things! i would wait for him for the rest of my life!


----------



## Shey

Well ladies i got to :sex: today! can't wait til thursday to dtd again.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I think I'm gonna be oving soon girlies. My temp dropped below my coverline ahaha.... The coverline that shouldn't even be there


----------



## Shey

yay Sweetmama good luck


----------



## nevertogether

sweetmama - go get em girl!! hehe


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls i just realise I dont get updates for this thread still!!! grrr why? i commented to get them back :( iv missed loads of pages !!! just caught up with the last few good luck sweetmama xxxx


----------



## Britt11

GossipGirly said:


> hi girls i just realise I dont get updates for this thread still!!! grrr why? i commented to get them back :( iv missed loads of pages !!! just caught up with the last few good luck sweetmama xxxx

Hey GG, how are you doing? that happend to me too, you have to physically subscribe to this thread for some reason

Nevertogether, are you seeing DH this weekend????????

Good luck sweetmama :thumbup:

Hello Joli- glad the siatica has subsided a bit :)

Where is our girl Nic at? we miss her on this thread :hugs:

Taebo and Chia hope you are both well

as for me I am 11 or 12dpo, pretty sure I'm out this cycle but really looking forward to next cycle, increased Clomid and IUI so should be good :thumbup:

:kiss:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how u all doing tonight
i am experiencing cramps and weird feeling in my lower abdomen and nausea


----------



## nevertogether

britt - yes i am seeing DH on saturday! :yipee:


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Joli--*How exciting to feel your little one moving :thumbup:! I LOVE that feeling! I laughed at your fruit cravings. Pregnancy can do some crazy things to us!

*Chia--*I hope the break does you well. I haven't been temping and it feels WONDERFUL! But I will take it up again when there is a chance I can actually conceive. I hate temping! Yeah, take your camera with you when you meetup with Joli, I want to see the pics!

*2016--*Sorry to hear that MS is still plaguing you. I'm sure it will end soon, as you enter into your 2nd tri! How exciting that you were able to detect you little one's heartbeat. :thumbup:

*SweetMama--*Looks like it's time! :winkwink:

*Nevertogether--*I love how you change your profile pic all the time! I love seeing a face (and you have a pretty one)!

*GG--*I'm happy you checked in on us. I don't get the updates either. I'm going to try to subscribe AGAIN. 

*Britt--*I really hope this is your month, but if it isn't, I KNOW it will be SOON! Keep the faith! You are soooo close, I can feel it!

*Nicole--*Where are you?? I hope everything is okay. Let us know.

As for me, I'm pretty boring...with no hopes of conceiving for now. But in the few months that we were/are waiting for the meds to stop the damage they did to hubby's swimmers, I've kicked up my workouts a few notches. Maybe I'll have a six pack by the time I get pregnant.
 https://www.graphicsgrotto.com/nextgensmileys/sports/exercise/images/smexercise1.gif  Strong abs are good for pregnancy. 

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebo! I'm really impressed with your PMA - and you're right, getting into shape is a great idea before pregnancy! I am really missing not being able to do any running or gym workouts... I'm swimming at the minute, but 100 laps starts to get really boring!! I'm seeing if I can find a pre-natal yoga class, not usually my sort of thing, but I think it's supposed to be really good for baby, so I'm happy to give it a go!


----------



## nevertogether

awwww thank you taebomama that is VERY sweet! :hugs: DH got in germany today, but i can't see him until saturday. his phone isn't getting service so i'm dying not talking to him :(


----------



## Shey

aww nevertogether! Im sure you will see him really soon


----------



## nevertogether

thank you shey! i just finally got a hold of him. he got a german phone and i get to talk to him on webcam soon :happydance:


----------



## Shey

yay!!! im happy for ya! I hope that you and OH get to BD soon


----------



## TaeBoMama

nevertogether said:


> thank you shey! i just finally got a hold of him. he got a german phone and i get to talk to him on webcam soon :happydance:

Very good!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

hey chia how are you doing


----------



## chiarezza06

Morning Ladies

Just a quick note to say hi.

Britt - update please! 

Joli - Fruits are GOOD! Haha, this is going to be a really healthy pregnancy diet! Let's try to meet up weekend of 26 / 27? Will PM you. 

Nevertogether - Go Go Go! 

Shey & Sweetmama - How are you gals?

TBMama - Love the emoticon, I have not had abs in a really really long time. You just reminded me that it is time to start exercising again. 

For the first time in months, I need to think about which CD I am on. Makes me realise that I have been pretty much obsessed about TTC for a while. I know I would try to temp next cycle as it does help to know which dpo I am at. But for the rest of this cycle, am just enjoying not waking up at the same time each morning!


----------



## Shey

Chia im doin ok been nauseous all day and my insides feel funny.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Chia - I'm ok, I'm pos I ov'd yesterday my temps started going up again! but I just fudged my chart to make my crosshairs leave.


----------



## GossipGirly

how do I resubscribe teobomama? im confused haha x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i worked it out :D xx


----------



## nicole3108

hey everyone sorry for not posting in so long. I've been trying to find a job and a house or apartment, both with no luck so far but I've been applying to a lot of places so I hope to get a call soon. My family dr couldn't find the heartbeat last week, although he didn't try for that long, still making me freak out. I go again Tuesday so hopefully he'll be able to find it and save my sanity.

britt: Glad the iui went well, very hopeful for you! How are you doing? When is af due?? Hope everythng is going well for you :hugs:

chia: That's great that you've had a month without obsessing much! Might be just what you need! When do you think you ov'd? 

taebomama: So sorry about your sister's baby. That's terrible news. :hugs: 

nevertogether: Glad you got to talk to your hubby!! Must be so hard not to see each other often. 

shey: did you get to bd around ov time?


----------



## Shey

Yea Nicole I did


----------



## Joli

Yeah Nicole! It's great to hear from you - we've missed you!! I hope you land a job soon! How's everything with baby? how are you feeling? I can't believe you're over 15 weeks already!! x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey Nicole, I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> hey everyone sorry for not posting in so long. I've been trying to find a job and a house or apartment, both with no luck so far but I've been applying to a lot of places so I hope to get a call soon. My family dr couldn't find the heartbeat last week, although he didn't try for that long, still making me freak out. I go again Tuesday so hopefully he'll be able to find it and save my sanity.
> 
> britt: Glad the iui went well, very hopeful for you! How are you doing? When is af due?? Hope everythng is going well for you :hugs:
> 
> chia: That's great that you've had a month without obsessing much! Might be just what you need! When do you think you ov'd?
> 
> taebomama: So sorry about your sister's baby. That's terrible news. :hugs:
> 
> nevertogether: Glad you got to talk to your hubby!! Must be so hard not to see each other often.
> 
> shey: did you get to bd around ov time?

Oh my gosh hon, we have all missed you!! So glad to hear from you but yeah totally understandable, you never have to explain if you need to take a break from BNB- we understand.

I really hope you get a job soon too hon, I heard the job market is starting to improve in Ontario- so hopefully something is just around the corner. They cant legally ask and I wouldnt tell them you are pregnant if possible....you could always use the mat leave money and go to a new job after you have baby if they are pissed you didnt tell them...just a thought
Hopefully you find a great new home soon as well :hugs:
As for the HB I wouldnt worry at all, as you know I sell the GE fetal monitors and they are ultra sensitive but sometimes just with the position ect..we cant even find a HB pick up on a 30+ pregnant woman- happens all the time.
Hopefully your doctor will have more time for the next visit- remember they dont always pick it up with hand helds.
anyway, welcome back :kiss:

Hello to the rest of the girls hope you are great.

As for me, temp down slightly today I am 14dpo according to FF but could also be 13dpo, didnt bother testing today as I'm pretty sure I am out- I'm guessing AF will show tomorrow.
Oh well, i have another IUI this cycle and double Clomid dose and we are seeing the FS on MOnday so we are in good hands

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...your PMA is inspiring! I hope you are wrong about this cycle but you are right you are in good hands. It's just matter of time.


----------



## 2016

Britt....:hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt....:hugs:

you are too sweet....:friends:
agghh....roll on cycle 11! I just cant believe it some days, thankfully we are seeing the FS on Monday


----------



## Shey

good luck Britt


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Britt....:hugs:
> 
> you are too sweet....:friends:
> agghh....roll on cycle 11! I just cant believe it some days, thankfully we are seeing the FS on MondayClick to expand...

:hugs: You're getting closer. It's great that you're proactive and have yourself in good hands. You'll get your BFP soon!


----------



## Shey

hi TaeBoMama


----------



## TaeBoMama

Shey said:


> hi TaeBoMama

Hi Shey


----------



## GossipGirly

LOL x


----------



## nevertogether

my day with DH is over. i'm home now and he is so far away. i can't help but being said. saying goodbye never gets easier... :cry:


----------



## TaeBoMama

nevertogether said:


> my day with DH is over. i'm home now and he is so far away. i can't help but being said. saying goodbye never gets easier... :cry:

Awwww!!!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww nevertogether I know it's never easy to be apart from OH, but I am positive that you two will see each other again soon.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

you're welcome


----------



## chiarezza06

nicole3108 said:


> hey everyone sorry for not posting in so long. I've been trying to find a job and a house or apartment, both with no luck so far but I've been applying to a lot of places so I hope to get a call soon. My family dr couldn't find the heartbeat last week, although he didn't try for that long, still making me freak out. I go again Tuesday so hopefully he'll be able to find it and save my sanity.
> 
> britt: Glad the iui went well, very hopeful for you! How are you doing? When is af due?? Hope everythng is going well for you :hugs:
> 
> chia: That's great that you've had a month without obsessing much! Might be just what you need! When do you think you ov'd?
> 
> taebomama: So sorry about your sister's baby. That's terrible news. :hugs:
> 
> nevertogether: Glad you got to talk to your hubby!! Must be so hard not to see each other often.
> 
> shey: did you get to bd around ov time?

Hey Nicole - it's good to hear from you again! Think I am on 7dpo or thereabouts. Here's hoping that everything works out for you, house, job and baby wise! I am still waiting for my bump pics! 

Britt - Just took a look at ur chart. Sorry AF got you, but .... roll on next cycle! It HAS to be your turn for a BFP!!! Go Go Go! 

GG - Think you should be on your honeymoon now, enjoy! 

Nevertogether - Hang in there, your week with DH is coming up soon!

To the rest of you gals... have a good day! Will catch up on the rest of the posts later.


----------



## Shey

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day, I'm off to go volunteer at the fire department for 4 hours.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Britt11 said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry for not posting in so long. I've been trying to find a job and a house or apartment, both with no luck so far but I've been applying to a lot of places so I hope to get a call soon. My family dr couldn't find the heartbeat last week, although he didn't try for that long, still making me freak out. I go again Tuesday so hopefully he'll be able to find it and save my sanity.
> 
> britt: Glad the iui went well, very hopeful for you! How are you doing? When is af due?? Hope everythng is going well for you :hugs:
> 
> chia: That's great that you've had a month without obsessing much! Might be just what you need! When do you think you ov'd?
> 
> taebomama: So sorry about your sister's baby. That's terrible news. :hugs:
> 
> nevertogether: Glad you got to talk to your hubby!! Must be so hard not to see each other often.
> 
> shey: did you get to bd around ov time?
> 
> Oh my gosh hon, we have all missed you!! So glad to hear from you but yeah totally understandable, you never have to explain if you need to take a break from BNB- we understand.
> 
> I really hope you get a job soon too hon, I heard the job market is starting to improve in Ontario- so hopefully something is just around the corner. They cant legally ask and I wouldnt tell them you are pregnant if possible....you could always use the mat leave money and go to a new job after you have baby if they are pissed you didnt tell them...just a thought
> Hopefully you find a great new home soon as well :hugs:
> As for the HB I wouldnt worry at all, as you know I sell the GE fetal monitors and they are ultra sensitive but sometimes just with the position ect..we cant even find a HB pick up on a 30+ pregnant woman- happens all the time.
> Hopefully your doctor will have more time for the next visit- remember they dont always pick it up with hand helds.
> anyway, welcome back :kiss:
> 
> Hello to the rest of the girls hope you are great.
> 
> As for me, temp down slightly today I am 14dpo according to FF but could also be 13dpo, didnt bother testing today as I'm pretty sure I am out- I'm guessing AF will show tomorrow.
> Oh well, i have another IUI this cycle and double Clomid dose and we are seeing the FS on MOnday so we are in good hands
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Britt,

How'd the FS appointment go?


----------



## TaeBoMama

chiarezza06 said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry for not posting in so long. I've been trying to find a job and a house or apartment, both with no luck so far but I've been applying to a lot of places so I hope to get a call soon. My family dr couldn't find the heartbeat last week, although he didn't try for that long, still making me freak out. I go again Tuesday so hopefully he'll be able to find it and save my sanity.
> 
> britt: Glad the iui went well, very hopeful for you! How are you doing? When is af due?? Hope everythng is going well for you :hugs:
> 
> chia: That's great that you've had a month without obsessing much! Might be just what you need! When do you think you ov'd?
> 
> taebomama: So sorry about your sister's baby. That's terrible news. :hugs:
> 
> nevertogether: Glad you got to talk to your hubby!! Must be so hard not to see each other often.
> 
> shey: did you get to bd around ov time?
> 
> Hey Nicole - it's good to hear from you again! Think I am on 7dpo or thereabouts. Here's hoping that everything works out for you, house, job and baby wise! I am still waiting for my bump pics!
> 
> Britt - Just took a look at ur chart. Sorry AF got you, but .... roll on next cycle! It HAS to be your turn for a BFP!!! Go Go Go!
> 
> GG - Think you should be on your honeymoon now, enjoy!
> 
> Nevertogether - Hang in there, your week with DH is coming up soon!
> 
> To the rest of you gals... have a good day! Will catch up on the rest of the posts later.Click to expand...

Hey Chia, 

You're about 9dpo now...any symptoms? Are you going to do any early testing? :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I agree britt it has to be your turn for a BFP!


----------



## Shey

hey ladies i took a test today at 11dpo and got a faint positive


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> chiarezza06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry for not posting in so long. I've been trying to find a job and a house or apartment, both with no luck so far but I've been applying to a lot of places so I hope to get a call soon. My family dr couldn't find the heartbeat last week, although he didn't try for that long, still making me freak out. I go again Tuesday so hopefully he'll be able to find it and save my sanity.
> 
> britt: Glad the iui went well, very hopeful for you! How are you doing? When is af due?? Hope everythng is going well for you :hugs:
> 
> chia: That's great that you've had a month without obsessing much! Might be just what you need! When do you think you ov'd?
> 
> taebomama: So sorry about your sister's baby. That's terrible news. :hugs:
> 
> nevertogether: Glad you got to talk to your hubby!! Must be so hard not to see each other often.
> 
> shey: did you get to bd around ov time?
> 
> Hey Nicole - it's good to hear from you again! Think I am on 7dpo or thereabouts. Here's hoping that everything works out for you, house, job and baby wise! I am still waiting for my bump pics!
> 
> Britt - Just took a look at ur chart. Sorry AF got you, but .... roll on next cycle! It HAS to be your turn for a BFP!!! Go Go Go!
> 
> GG - Think you should be on your honeymoon now, enjoy!
> 
> Nevertogether - Hang in there, your week with DH is coming up soon!
> 
> To the rest of you gals... have a good day! Will catch up on the rest of the posts later.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Chia,
> 
> You're about 9dpo now...any symptoms? Are you going to do any early testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey ladies, you are all so sweet- how have you been?
Sweetmama whats new with you? I have to look at what CD you are on. Taebo, are you still waiting for DH's meds/sperm to be sorted out? I had no idea how much MF could contribute to not getting pregnant. I think as women we automatically assume its on our side as our process is so much more complicated.

Thx for asking about the FS apt- basically he said that all looked great on my end, yes my FSH is on the high end of normal but its still very normal and wouldnt be causing me any issues likely, that being said he doesnt want us to waste too much time as there will be a point in the not too distant future that the fertility issues may be on my side as well. Basically he said its likely due to my hubby's poor morphology that we are not pregs yet. It was 9% on his first SA, and then down to 6% for our IUI :dohh: so frustrating, but he was under a lot of stress, so maybe that contributed. He said the treatment for us is more IUI, apparently we have a 15% chance only of conceiving each IUI cycle, but if we do a few in a row, we have a much better chance. So we will just continue on that road for 3-6months and then move into IVF after if needed :growlmad:
anyway, much more relaxed now as i know there is nothing more I can really do lol....no amount of vitamins or herbs on my part will help anything, so just on a multivit now and enjoying life.

Shey, a BFP?....wow. So is this a good thing? I thought you guys just recently started dating? Well H+H 9 months to you.


----------



## Britt11

oh and hello Chia!!! how are you??
Nicole, look forward to hearing from you and some awesome updates

hugs,


----------



## Shey

thank you Britt!


----------



## Joli

Britt, that's great that you have had such positive feed back from the FS. I read a statistic somewhere that if you do 3 IUIs in a row, your chanced increase to something like 50-60% chance of getting pregnant, so I think you've got a really good chance!! My DH had 4% morphology, but from what I remember you said that your DH had a really high count, so I hope that helps the next time round! I really really really really hope you get your BFP this IUI!!! :huge:

Shey - any pics of your test for us to squint at?


----------



## Shey

No Joli no pic I couldn't get a good pic of it. I'll take a pic of the test i take next week, cause the rest of this week im at my sister's place in orlando


----------



## Joli

wow Shey, I don't think I'd be able to cope...Once I got my bfp, I was so excited, I took 5 different tests that day! haha Do you think you got your bfp from the guy you saw very recently (I think you mentioned last week that you got to BD with someone and you met up with him twice that week?) - have you told him about your bfp?


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats on your bfp shey, how does your new man feel about becomming a father so early in the relationship? 

britt thats good news poor oh he must feel terrible just spend lots of time together and think positivily, you will be next! xxx


----------



## nicole3108

Hello! I had an ultrasound yesterday just to make sure everything was okay since the dr. still couldn't find the heartbeat and I hadn't felt movement yet. I was convinced something was wrong but got to see the baby stretching and the heartbeat was good, 154 bpm! 

Britt: Thanks for telling me about the dopplars, made me feel much better although I did freak out when he couldn't find it again this time :blush: I'm sorry the last iui didn't work. Very hopeful for the next one!!! :hugs: Are you going for ultrasounds this time to check the size of your follicles? Glad the appointment went well, sounds like you have a good dr who's going to get you your bfp!!! 

chia: I'm so slow with the bump pics! although now dh is bugging me as well since I never took any with ds. How are you doing? peeing on sticks yet? 

shey: congratulations!!! Hope you can show us some tests! Always love looking at them!

taebomama: How have you been? I was wondering how long since your dh has been off of the pills? I can't seem to remember! Hope everything is great!

Sweetmama: How's everything going? Hope you're well! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

that is GREAT to hear nicole!!


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks! Meant to say in the post but I forgot for some reason. Sorry that your dh is away again. Not long now until you get to see him again but I can't imagine being away from your dh for so long. you're very strong! Will you likely be able to catch ov next time?


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you nicole :hugs: it is very hard, but we both signed up for it so i can't complain much. :shrug: let's see. i got to see him saturday & part of sunday last weekend. i get to see him saturday & part of sunday this weekend and then i took leave the end of the month during my fertile window and his last week here. i'm due to O the 30th, if my cycle stays on track, and i get to see DH 29 & 30 possibly..maybe just the 30th..but it's a shot! better than nothing :) plan to do the whole sexy outfits and the whole nine yards as this is the last :sex: for us both until september or october so we need to make it enjoyable, memorable, but :bfp: cycle hopefully!! we will see :) got to convince DH to release his stuff :blush: ever 3 days though since i've heard it's not good for it to save..not sure how that will go over just yet, haha.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Britt and Nicole - I have been good, I don't want to say anything mean in this thread so I have been taking a step back because I don't want to be a downer. And if I write what's honestly on my mind it's gonna come out completely wrong. I still read though. Not much is new with me, I applied for an entrepreneurship loan so I can start my business today though!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Shey said:


> hey ladies i took a test today at 11dpo and got a faint positive

Hey Shey,

A new little life is always a blessing...but forgive me, I can't muster up a congrats. I feel too sorry for the new little one who will most likely not have his or her daddy in his life. And I feel sorry for daddy, as I suspect he wasn't in on the plan to procreate. I guess I should keep quiet with my view...that's the nice thing to do. But my choices are: 1)Say CONGRATS! when I aint feel'n it. 2)Ignore it...but everyone will notice that. 3)Speak my mind.


----------



## Britt11

TaeBoMama said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i took a test today at 11dpo and got a faint positive
> 
> Hey Shey,
> 
> A new little life is always a blessing...but forgive me, I can't muster up a congrats. I feel too sorry for the new little one who will most likely not have his or her daddy in his life. And I feel sorry for daddy, as I suspect he wasn't in on the plan to procreate. I guess I should keep quiet with my view...that's the nice thing to do. But my choices are: 1)Say CONGRATS! when I aint feel'n it. 2)Ignore it...but everyone will notice that. 3)Speak my mind.Click to expand...

I have to second what Taebo just said...I couldnt muster it up to say congrats either , but do want you to have a healthy pregnancy.

Shey, it appears that you have (unknowingly I'm sure) upset every single lady on this ttc thread. You have also offended the newly pregnant ladies that stop by our thread to offer us support. I'm sorry but the rest of us are trying month after month to procreate with either our husbands or in a very committed relationship. No one can understand just having free willy sex with anyone in order to get pregnant. I know this sounds harsh but it needs to be said now, I think it would be best if you left this thread- none of us are able to relate to you. 

I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and that you can start focusing on your childern and not bouncing around from guy to guy. There are probably women on other sites that can relate to your lifestyle but trying to conceive a baby website is not one of them.
Even if the faint positive does not turn into a pregnancy, it is still best you dont post here.

best of luck to you.


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Chia--*Only 3 days till testing?? You gonna test early or anything??:blush:

*Britt--*To answer your question: I think we're on about day 45, and it takes about 74 days for the meds to not affect the sperm. As far as your TTC journey goes, I really feel IUI will work for you, and soon. I liked Joli's info on stats. : )
*
Joli--*Thanks for always offering your experience and support. Is your back pain any better?

*Nicole--*It was so nice seeing you on here! Shame on that doppler! So happy to hear that an ultrasound revealed a healthy liitle one! To answer your question: I think it will be another month or so before we will have healthy swimmers to work with. 

*GG--*Darcie is a great name!

*Nevertogether--*Good luck on the 29th and 30th!
*
Sweetmama--*Good luck with your business venture!

Blessings to all of you ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

TaeBoMama said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i took a test today at 11dpo and got a faint positive
> 
> Hey Shey,
> 
> A new little life is always a blessing...but forgive me, I can't muster up a congrats. I feel too sorry for the new little one who will most likely not have his or her daddy in his life. And I feel sorry for daddy, as I suspect he wasn't in on the plan to procreate. I guess I should keep quiet with my view...that's the nice thing to do. But my choices are: 1)Say CONGRATS! when I aint feel'n it. 2)Ignore it...but everyone will notice that. 3)Speak my mind.Click to expand...




Britt11 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i took a test today at 11dpo and got a faint positive
> 
> Hey Shey,
> 
> A new little life is always a blessing...but forgive me, I can't muster up a congrats. I feel too sorry for the new little one who will most likely not have his or her daddy in his life. And I feel sorry for daddy, as I suspect he wasn't in on the plan to procreate. I guess I should keep quiet with my view...that's the nice thing to do. But my choices are: 1)Say CONGRATS! when I aint feel'n it. 2)Ignore it...but everyone will notice that. 3)Speak my mind.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to second what Taebo just said...I couldnt muster it up to say congrats either , but do want you to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Shey, it appears that you have (unknowingly I'm sure) upset every single lady on this ttc thread. You have also offended the newly pregnant ladies that stop by our thread to offer us support. I'm sorry but the rest of us are trying month after month to procreate with either our husbands or in a very committed relationship. No one can understand just having free willy sex with anyone in order to get pregnant. I know this sounds harsh but it needs to be said now, I think it would be best if you left this thread- none of us are able to relate to you.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and that you can start focusing on your childern and not bouncing around from guy to guy. There are probably women on other sites that can relate to your lifestyle but trying to conceive a baby website is not one of them.
> Even if the faint positive does not turn into a pregnancy, it is still best you dont post here.
> 
> best of luck to you.Click to expand...


Thank you both so much for posting what has been on my mind, I didn't want to be mean at all, but I've been keeping away from this thread because I don't feel comfortable posting around someone who is so willing to put their self in possible harms way of an STD or whatnot, and also setting themselves or their children up for failure, I doubt that this new man knows that he was in a relationship with someone so willing to TTC with someone that they barely know :dohh: I'm sorry about the harshness of my words, but I just can't feel happy for Shey because of this, I wish her the best in her life, but I really can not support this after 3 of us, gave her advice and she blatently ignored it, I shared my story in hopes she would take heed.

Taebomama - Thank you so much for your well wishes.


----------



## GossipGirly

ahhh im so glad someone said that!!! i totally agree but have been keepin quiet as didnt know if anyone felt the same way!! xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm not one to rock the boat ever, and I felt I had to draw away just because of that fact. Mostly because I love you girls and I didn't want to be told off for not being supportive, but knowing I'm not the only one who feels this way makes me feel a bit more comfortable in speaking up as to why I haven't been posting.


----------



## Joli

Hey ladies and Shey

Well done to those of you who have spoken up and said how you're feeling, especially Britt for getting the ball rolling - I'm usually a politician about these things, but I have to agree with everything that each and every one of you has said. I had been hoping that with the kind advice and very intimate personal experiences that Taebo and Sweetmama had taken their time to share, would help Shey out in a life lesson... I was upset that your heartfelt stories were completely ignored, but just put it down to ignorance. I just want Taebo and Sweetmama that I had been moved by the things that you wrote, and I had hoped it would be an eye-opener not only for Shey, but for any other girls out there who may come across our thread, and are ttc without thinking through the implications of bringing a baby into this world. 

Shey, if you think we're being unreasonable or that our advice is not sound, then please feel free to speak up - I think we're all pretty rationale girls who are good at listening, and maybe you just don't have anyone in your personal life who can help guide you on the decisions which you are making. We're not here to beat you, we are concerned for the well being of your baby, and hope that you will take this advice in good spirit and not in bitterness. 

I have nothing against being a single mother, I have a lawyer friend who is now 35, without a child and cannot seem to find 'Mr. Right'. She is considering to get pregnant through a sperm doner - but, she is in a very stable job as a lawyer, she's got a very good income, she's independent, intelligent, full of love and is desperate to have 1 child before she's unable to. She isn't rushing into the decision, and is considering what stable male role models she has in her life who could be there for her baby, should she decide to have one. I have nothing but respect for women like her. It is not a mad rush or scramble to get pregnant, it is a very well thought out decision, and I have no doubt that the baby would be in a stable home. But Shey, I think your lifestyle is a little bit different - from what I understand, you already have a young boy, you have no job, no stable income, no permanent male role models in your life (other than your dad) and are living at home with your parents. But, if you really do have a bfp, then you will just have to make the best out of what you have, and I hope for the sake of your babies, that you really start to focus on them and their future. I will absolutely wish you a healthy pregnancy and a healthy child - and I hope that our two cents worth will motivate you.


----------



## Joli

<first of all - sorry for certain omissions in words due to my typos in the first paragraph in my message above! I'd been chopping and changing words around and seem to have missed some! lol >

Nicole - it's great to hear from you! I'm sooooooooo happy that baby's heartbeat was found! yeah! - it's so wonderful to see it wriggling isn't it? I feel so mesmorized whenever I see baby. Do you have any feelings on whether it's a boy or girl yet?

Britt - do you know when your next target IUI date is? You know how badly we all want you to get a BFP - we'll be counting down the days with you and rooting for you! :hugs:

Sweetmama - don't feel like you have to stay away, now that everything's out in the open, you should feel free to say whatever you want! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you Joli, Britt messaged me and told me it was ok to post how I feel because I am a valued member and that my advice is very much welcome. I appreciated that message. I just don't want drama, and I really just feel like being non-supportive is not doing anything in this thread, and as I explained to her in my message to her, it upset me that my advice was not heeded, as it took a lot of courage to post something so personal about my life, but I want my story to help people, I don't think it's fair to any child to have to go through what mine has gone through. My son's bio dad has even said to his other child's mother that if he ever meets my son he'll tell him to EFF off because he means nothing to him, and he's not important, they are only related by blood and he doesn't matter, why any other person after hearing what I have to say would want to risk their child going through that is beyond me. And Shey you can say all you want that this man is not like that, but you barely know him, I used to think that way about men too. And I don't think it's very appropriate to take advantage of your parents by bringing another child into a home they have opened to you. But I'm not going to lecture anymore, this is my last piece I am saying on the matter, you can take it as a grain of salt if you wish but I'm extremely offended by it all.


----------



## Joli

Thanks Sweetmama - I know we all applaud you for your courage in sharing your own personal story with us, I know it can't have been easy :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Notice I have been totally chicken and not said anything much on here for weeks :blush:
I didn't agree with it but didn't want to say...the most I did was remove her from the front page weeks and weeks ago.

Everyone makes their own life choices, I just think children are too precious to conceive with just anyone. :shrug:

Thank you to all you girls for having the guts to speak up. What a relief! I was being a coward and ignoring the proverbial elephant in the room :dohh:

I love all you girls to bits! And am routing for each and every one of you to get your :bfp: asap! :kiss:


----------



## Joli

Taebo - sorry, I forgot to add in my last post that it's great news that you'll be able to get back to ttc next month! Does DH need to take any tests or can you guys just go for it?

2016 - yeah - welcome back! <everyone feels the big sigh of relief!>


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls - i agree with everything you have said, however, i really don't know enough about the situation to really comment. :shrug: just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello to everyone :hi:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey never- I hope you are doing well.

AFM: I'm typing from a beautiful new laptop!!! I got it this morning so after I check my email and boards and stuff I am going to be editing pictures like crazy!


----------



## Shey

forget you all! that's ok i don't need you girls and seriously you girls know nothing bout me. I read you're guys stuff and try to give my best to respond positive things to ya'll. Im sorry but im not perfect, no one on here is perfect and to go and say stuff you know nothing bout is really messed up! And fyi the guy im with wants kids. So before you even judge me trying walking in my shoes and not be judgemental I don't judge you girls so you shouldn't judge me either.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shey I've probably walked many miles in your shoes, I was like you at one point, going from guy to guy to guy, I have been a single mom, I know what it's like to want love, and going to look for it in ALL the wrong places, I can't fathom ever bringing a child into this world living and relying on someone else to help me care for it, namely your parents. It's offensive to me, someone who has been living and relying on myself since I was 16 years old, I have walked MANY MANY roads that I am not proud of. And I would do ANYTHING for my child, I've given 2 babies up for adoption, because I wanted nothing but the best for them. So before you tell me or anyone else here not to judge you, maybe you should look at what you have written on this very board, everything you have written has lead up to our judgements. I've been through so much and I would really hate to see your children have to suffer for the things you are doing! And this guy may say he wants kids, but you BARELY know him!


----------



## Shey

Sweetmama my son is doing just fine and I don't rely on my parents. I don't expect them to give me anything. They are helping me out with my son. Once I do have a job I will be the role model for my son and for kids i will have in the future. I know what I am doing. I am doing everything I can to get a job. Even if i have to volunteer at places until a full time job opens up so be it at least I am doing something.


----------



## Joli

Shey, I don't want you to take our advice in a negative light - I don't think anyone is trying to judge you, rather, we're just trying to give you some guidance. If no one gave a crap about you and your son and baby, then we would keep completely silent...but the fact that everyone is writing and giving advice and sharing their experiences, shows that we care. If you feel as if we don't understand or that you're being misrepresented, or that we know nothing about you, then please tell us, so that we understand where you're coming from. I know the economy in the US is difficuilt, but from what I understand, you haven't been able to get a job in 3 years...? Like nothing? not even working in a coffee shop? My sister lost her job in Chicago, and she was a university graduate and creative director of an ad agency - she lost her job when the economy crashed. Rather than thinking any job was too good for her, she worked 3 jobs to make ends meet, including waitressing and working late nights at a bar, until she could find a more suitable permanent position - I was so impressed that she didn't ask for a penny from my parents or myself... and she's only 25. So I know it's hard, but not impossible to get a job. Anyways, I don't want to ramble on... I just want you to take a step back, and think, "why are these girls writing all these things about me" (and I've noticed other girls on other threads you post on writing similar things) - and then stop and think about what we have said - I don't want to attack you, and I'm sorry that you feel like you need to defend yourself so vigourously - I just wish you would realise that these aren't attacks, these are just girls who want to help you and you son and your baby.


----------



## Shey

Joli I applied everywhere down here and have not gotten anything so I have to do volunteer work. Volunteer work is better than nothing. I may not get paid to do what I do but it's still something


----------



## Joli

Shey, it's commendable that you're doing volunteer work - I think a lot of girls just don't understand why you were ttc with random men you hardly know, and you're not in a stable relationship, and without a stable job, when you already have a sweet little boy to take care of. Do you see at all where we're coming from? or do you think we're all being irrational and unreasonable?


----------



## Shey

I can kind of see where ya'll are coming from but it would have been better if ya'll would have just pmed me instead of posting it on here. one of the guys i knew for 5 yrs so he wasn't a stranger or a random guy and one i knew for 9 months but the last guy i met was a scam artist so i ended it and am just talking with the guy i know for 9 months. I mean seriously ive been with guys before but they just used me, so I made a pact with myself that i would never ever go with a guy that uses me.


----------



## Sweetmama26

What I can't understand shey is why on earth you would TTC so early on in your relationship with someone, that isn't stable, and knowing someone for 9 months and being with them are completely different, I've been with my fiance coming up on 2 years and I still don't know him completely. I don't know how you could know someone after 9 months or know that he's who you are supposed to be with. And I think these ladies had no choice but to start it off posting here, because I and other's were extremely uncomfortable posting, if you hadn't noticed, I haven't posted in days, only when someone specifically directs a post to me, because I feel so uncomfortable posting around you. Your friend of 9 months could end up using you too. 

As for the Job, McDonald's is ALWAYS hiring, and I know that is considered a crappy job but if you work full time you are eligible for benefits, I just had to apply their because I lost my job at the call center and I have to be able to do my part to support my household. I don't want to get down on you Shey but, I just can't understand you.


----------



## Shey

I did say i applied everywhere and when i mean everywhere I mean fast food places, video stores, mall, gas stations, book stores, the city. Try asking questions to get to know me. If people really want to understand me, then try asking me questions instead of trying to attack


----------



## Joli

Shey, I have to agree with Sweetmama on not PM-ing you, it's kind uncomfortable to talk about and I think people have been trying to just ignore it for a bit, but since the subject has been raised, the can of worms has been opened! It's pretty unbelievable that not even a fastfood place would hire you, you don't need to be a graduate or particularly educated or even that good with people to get a job flipping burgers...maybe you should get in touch with a career's counsellor who can help you because 3 years and no job at all means that something is wrong with your CV or your interview skills. Job aside, Sweetmama raises a very good point about ttc with a guy that you know for 9 months, but aren't necessarily with. Does your son get confused with the different guys you're sleeping with to ttc?


----------



## Shey

my son has never met him and he's the first guy i've slept with this year. the only other guy that i've slept with in the 3 yrs was my son's dad and we were together for a month before he called it quits. I have a caseworker at workforce who does help me, she lets me know if there is a job for me to apply for and workforce helped me with my resume so it's fine. it has to do with the background check. When I was 18 i hung out with the wrong group of friends and stole pens from a target. but that was 9 yrs ago.


----------



## nevertogether

i haven't been posting too often, because i don't know a lot about the situation..but i'm kind of confused shey. how is he the only guy you have slept with this year, because i did read that you were TTC with the scam artist guy as well. i saw the sig that said 4.20.10 that you guys got together and you were trying then?


----------



## GossipGirly

hi shey i dont want to attack you either but I have to agree with nevertogether your stories just dont add up from what you post in here and around the forum, my situation is different on the work front I do work its not full time but i do anything for work and will only get statutory maternity pay, wouldnt it have been better for you to get a job before you fell pregnant? and then that would have given you time to get to know your oh and make sure you have made the right choice in wanting him to be baby's father? I cant help but feel like this man has been trapped, im sorry if its not true but i dont know of many men that will have achild within the forst month of dating someone...


----------



## Sweetmama26

I agree with GossipyGirl, And Shey if you are honest on your application, and tell them straight up instead of waiting for a background check to see what they find, they will be more likely to hire you. Even McDonald's will hire someone with a criminal record so I find it hard to believe that you can't find a job at McDonald's they hire everyone because their turn around is soo high. And also you have said on 3 different occasions with 3 men since you broke up with your fiance that you were TTC and you BD'd with them all.


----------



## 2016

Ok so I am changing the subject now - us girls have babies to make! :hugs:

Nevertogether....can I just say how beautiful you look in your profile pic.

SM...oooh 9dpo - testing soon? (bad influence)

Taebo....glad you can get back on the TTC train again.

Britt...how is the higer dose of Clomid going? Any side effects? I had some nasties when I took Soy. Here's some special IUI :dust: for this cycle.


----------



## Shey

Sweetmama I am honest on the applications and I still don't get anything.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Shey,

I tried the Private message thing with you earlier today, as you suggested. It didn't work out either. ](*,)


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Ok so I am changing the subject now - us girls have babies to make! :hugs:
> 
> Nevertogether....can I just say how beautiful you look in your profile pic.
> 
> SM...oooh 9dpo - testing soon? (bad influence)
> 
> Taebo....glad you can get back on the TTC train again.
> 
> Britt...how is the higer dose of Clomid going? Any side effects? I had some nasties when I took Soy. Here's some special IUI :dust: for this cycle.

Thanks 2016! I can't wait to start trying!! How's your little coming along?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Taebo - sorry, I forgot to add in my last post that it's great news that you'll be able to get back to ttc next month! Does DH need to take any tests or can you guys just go for it?
> 
> 2016 - yeah - welcome back! <everyone feels the big sigh of relief!>

We won't have to do any tests. I guess we'll know the swimmers are healthy when I get that BFP! But I do sort of feel like now I'll be starting ALL OVER. I liked thinking after every BFN month that it just meant I was getting closer. Now I got put back at the starting line. But that's okay, I'll get there!

Where's the updated bump pics???


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 said:


> Ok so I am changing the subject now - us girls have babies to make! :hugs:
> 
> Nevertogether....can I just say how beautiful you look in your profile pic.
> 
> SM...oooh 9dpo - testing soon? (bad influence)
> 
> Taebo....glad you can get back on the TTC train again.
> 
> Britt...how is the higer dose of Clomid going? Any side effects? I had some nasties when I took Soy. Here's some special IUI :dust: for this cycle.

Nope not testing this cycle, didn't BD enough and I'm waiting on test results!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. I havent posted on here before, but just wanted to say that i understand all your concerns about shey. But you are banging your heads agains a brick wall.
She has been posting in my group for a long time and we have all tried to advise her cos we care. Of course she should be in a good situation to have a child before ttc! I can understand the deep rooted desire of wanting a child, as i have been wanting one for 12yrs, but if i wasnt in a commited loving relationship it would not even cross my mind. ttc is something people do when they love each other. Shey, i have said it before, but these girls are right. You should wait till you are in a stable relationship, have a home of your own and are financially secure before you have a baby. I dont think you are pregnant anyway, and tbh i hope you are not. You are behaving irresponsibly and opening yourself up to the risk of stds. You could end up with chlamydia and end up infertile! Or worse, you could end up with hiv and leave your son without a mother. These words are said out of concern for you and your son, but you probably wont listen. Yes, you are supportive to girls on this site, but you have no reason not to be. I do care, but dont know what to say to make you see sense. You are being selfish to want a child just now. You should concentrate on building a good life for yourself and the son you already have. I thought you hadnt had sex in 4 yrs but now you say 3?
Some things dont add up. It maybe hards to get a job, but that should then mean you shouldnt ttc. Do you expect the state to pay for you? You dont self to have much self respect or morales. I think youshould speak to a councillor or some sort of life coach. You are inyour late 20s
But honestly come acRoss very immature for your age. I do wish the best for you. But another baby is definately not the best thing for you right now and i would feel very sorry for a baby to be born into this situation. I actually feel sorry for your son because a mother should put her childrens needs first and you are thinking of your own desires, even though you are not in a situation to fulfill them.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Sweetmama26 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am changing the subject now - us girls have babies to make! :hugs:
> 
> Nevertogether....can I just say how beautiful you look in your profile pic.
> 
> SM...oooh 9dpo - testing soon? (bad influence)
> 
> Taebo....glad you can get back on the TTC train again.
> 
> Britt...how is the higer dose of Clomid going? Any side effects? I had some nasties when I took Soy. Here's some special IUI :dust: for this cycle.
> 
> Nope not testing this cycle, didn't BD enough and I'm waiting on test results!Click to expand...

Do you mind if I ask, what test results?

Okay...back to cleaning! UGH!:dishes:


----------



## TaeBoMama

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls. I havent posted on here before, but just wanted to say that i understand all your concerns about shey. But you are banging your heads agains a brick wall.
> She has been posting in my group for a long time and we have all tried to advise her cos we care. Of course she should be in a good situation to have a child before ttc! I can understand the deep rooted desire of wanting a child, as i have been wanting one for 12yrs, but if i wasnt in a commited loving relationship it would not even cross my mind. ttc is something people do when they love each other. Shey, i have said it before, but these girls are right. You should wait till you are in a stable relationship, have a home of your own and are financially secure before you have a baby. I dont think you are pregnant anyway, and tbh i hope you are not. You are behaving irresponsibly and opening yourself up to the risk of stds. You could end up with chlamydia and end up infertile! Or worse, you could end up with hiv and leave your son without a mother. These words are said out of concern for you and your son, but you probably wont listen. Yes, you are supportive to girls on this site, but you have no reason not to be. I do care, but dont know what to say to make you see sense. You are being selfish to want a child just now. You should concentrate on building a good life for yourself and the son you already have. I thought you hadnt had sex in 4 yrs but now you say 3?
> Some things dont add up. It maybe hards to get a job, but that should then mean you shouldnt ttc. Do you expect the state to pay for you? You dont self to have much self respect or morales. I think youshould speak to a councillor or some sort of life coach. You are inyour late 20s
> But honestly come acRoss very immature for your age. I do wish the best for you. But another baby is definately not the best thing for you right now and i would feel very sorry for a baby to be born into this situation. I actually feel sorry for your son because a mother should put her childrens needs first and you are thinking of your own desires, even though you are not in a situation to fulfill them.

=D&gt;


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and sorry for being rude jumping in like that! Congratulations to all of you who have your bfps! And good luck to the rest of you! Is it too late to join? X


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree with you totally Diane. I know all the details of shey as she texts me and I can say I agree. I can also say I highly doubt she is pregnant! I have sex almost everyday with DH and I have had a hard time getting pregnant! Having sex once after you ov isnt gonna work. Shey, I wanted a baby so bad after my son was born and let me tell you, I knew I wasnt in the right space to have another baby, I was also on state assistance, I was in a relationship even, but not such a loving one.. I waited until I found a loving man who will always be there for our child and who can support us financially, physically and emotionally. You need to care for your one son financially, physically and emotionally ALL ON YOUR OWN, without your parents help before you can EVEN THINK about having another baby. Support yourself, live on your own with your son. YOU CAN get a job. YOU CAN move out. I have been a single mom before I know how it works. I know how the state works. You are lucky to have all their help because some moms who have their kids dads in their life cant get all that help. Especially FREE daycare when they ARE NOT working! I find this flipping nuts! I have never left my son in daycare without working. I am not working he is home. How can you justify that? Really. Is it so you can go out and play. Think about your son! Dont try to have more kids you cant afford to take care of emotionally or financially! Sorry if this hurts shey but I am trying to make you understand...


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry for popping in on you. But I felt I needed to say something as well. She is on the same thread as jelliebabie)Diane) and I.

The only reason SHey you volunteer is so you can keep your state help. I know walmart would hire you. They hire everybody!!!! Even disabled people. I got a job there within a week.


----------



## Sweetmama26

TaeBoMama said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am changing the subject now - us girls have babies to make! :hugs:
> 
> Nevertogether....can I just say how beautiful you look in your profile pic.
> 
> SM...oooh 9dpo - testing soon? (bad influence)
> 
> Taebo....glad you can get back on the TTC train again.
> 
> Britt...how is the higer dose of Clomid going? Any side effects? I had some nasties when I took Soy. Here's some special IUI :dust: for this cycle.
> 
> Nope not testing this cycle, didn't BD enough and I'm waiting on test results!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mind if I ask, what test results?
> 
> Okay...back to cleaning! UGH!:dishes:Click to expand...

More chromosomal analysis results and for DF as well

And thank you Jellibebe and Shan for jumping in and saying something!


----------



## nevertogether

nevertogether said:


> i haven't been posting too often, because i don't know a lot about the situation..but i'm kind of confused shey. how is he the only guy you have slept with this year, because i did read that you were TTC with the scam artist guy as well. i saw the sig that said 4.20.10 that you guys got together and you were trying then?

Thank you so much :hugs: funny story about that picture actually. They have a Disney poster hanging up in my husband's barracks room - don't ask me why - haha. Since my husband is darker skinned (he's not dark, he's just not pale like most the country boys..) they wrote PFC (our rank in the Army) Poirrier under Princess Jasmine and they were running around calling him Princess Jasmine. They thought it would hurt his feelings. So he told them, yeah Princess Jasmine looks like my wife and she's PFC Poirrier too so you guys screwed yourself on that joke. They didn't believe him so he showed them my avatar picture and they all were like :shock: FAIL! Haha.


----------



## nevertogether

I've always managed to get a job. They weren't always ones that I was happy doing or that I liked, but it's always possible. Shey, please take everyone's advice. They are just trying to help you because they care.


----------



## Shey

I'm threw with everyone on this form and 4c's if all ya'll are just gonna say shit i DON'T need this! Fyi it has always been hard for me to get a job. I applied at walmart and passed their assement and never got the job. It's not my fault that people are picky on who they hire cause if people weren't picky then everyone would have jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And further more I have to go be diagnosed for Asperger's Syndrome and people who have that do have hard time getting jobs.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shey that is such a crock of S***, and I find it offensive that you would use an Autism Spectrum disorder, which my son has, and my son's 2 brother's have, and my cousin is Aspergers. And guess what Aspergers is one of the HIGHEST functioning forms of Autism, they are highly intelligent people. How dare you even use a disability as an excuse to not be able to get a job, for the record both walmart and Mcdonald's are equal opportunity employers meaning they give priority to those with disabilities, all I hear from you is excuse after excuse after excuse and I'm bloody sick of it.


----------



## Nixilix

I hope she listens to you guys cause she ignored us!!!

Hi girls!! Xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo its nice to see some new faces in here :) and thanks for the imput its good were not the only ones that feel like this xx

and shey yeh just go dont post anymore now please ur arguments mean nothing and lets get back to getting our girls bfps!! 


were is chia ?? xxxx


----------



## Joli

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Thanks for all of your input :)


----------



## shaerichelle

You are welcome girls. I have been telling her for months. 

Its time for us to focus on making babies:)


----------



## nevertogether

you can't win them all :shrug:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm sorry I snapped girls but the comment about Asperger's really threw me over the top


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: sweetmama


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Sweetmama. She doesnt have it anyways she told me her mom THINKS she has it and she says she doesnt. Shes never tested for it!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks joli :flower: and well said sweetmama!! The thing is with shey, the only thing she does have is a crazy state of mind and an self destruct button with is jammed! And as shan said, lets get back to making babies. Dont feel sorry for sheys unborn child, as there isnt one yet. And i hope there wont be until she has sorted herself out, ...........if


----------



## Sweetmama26

Anyways back to making babies, I'm feeling mighty sick today and my son has been puking today too!


----------



## nevertogether

uh oh sweet, sounds like a bug! hoping it passes you by sweetie. back to making babies! AF should be starting tomorrow. never been so happy to see her. i plan to do just what i did this past cycle with all my supplements and temping and opk's and such and then see DH at the end of the month for his donation (haha, don't really mean it that way, but it sounds funny :blush:) and hopefully a :bfp: i will be happy just seeing DH though.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Awe never I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping for us both. if every girl on this thread could have a :bfp: right now i would be so happy!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Mee too meee tooo!


----------



## Shey

what's the phrase oh yea keep talking shit you're making me famous!


----------



## Loren

whats them 2 words that spring to mind..oh yer.... GROW UP!!! u sed u wer thru with this thread and 4c's so stay away shey every1 can c thru u!and ur facebook status u r a joke so go away


----------



## Loren

and 4 the girls who dont no what i mean by her status.......

here it is....

I hate when people post shit bout me that isn't true and when they don't know shit bout me. Seriously people need to stop talking shit or one of these days if they bump into me I will beat their asses! Keep talking shit bitches and watch wat happens! Just cause ya'll aren't that fertile doesn't mean you have to hate!



act ur age sheena!


----------



## jelliebabie

well said loren! Shey, learn to tell when your not welcome. And stop living in fantasy land. Youre a dreamer,and unforunately for you thats all your gonna be. And ur so sad changing ur status to pregnant! It should really say disallusional.


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo lots of new people are you gonna be joining this thread 2?? if we just ignore her she will have no choice but to go away she is obviously loving us all going on about her, that staus is out of order but a reaction is what she wants 2 xx


----------



## GossipGirly

btw we have a conceiving and delivering thread and we all just pop into both to offer support and were kinda one big family xx


----------



## Loren

thers real ppl on this thread and hole site that are in relationships and have been trying 4 a while or have problems trying due to work commintments ect and we all want to tlk about wats bin goin on and ttc ect ur coming in here clogging it with shit THE WORLD DOESNT REVOLVE AROUND U!!!!!!am finished with u anyway ur not even worth annoying these poor girls with post about u, 

sorry girls xxxxx


----------



## Loren

GossipGirly said:


> btw we have a conceiving and delivering thread and we all just pop into both to offer support and were kinda one big family xx

yerrrr i dont no much about the thread but i will join haha, wat goes on?? okey doke wel i'm loren :) nice too meet u xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe well a lot of chatting goes on, we were all part of the ttc thread originally and those with bfps moved over to the other thread but we just cant leave our girls and keep coming back to cheer them on! Im Gemma :) nice to meet you too! were abouts in your cycle are you? how u feeling positive this month? xx


----------



## Loren

GossipGirly said:


> hehe well a lot of chatting goes on, we were all part of the ttc thread originally and those with bfps moved over to the other thread but we just cant leave our girls and keep coming back to cheer them on! Im Gemma :) nice to meet you too! were abouts in your cycle are you? how u feeling positive this month? xx

ooooo gdgdgdgdgdgd, iya gemma :) i'm Loren......i'm CD20 today so i think ive OV'd am not sure haha but going by my past 4 cycles since MC iv suposably OV'd between CD14-CD18 :) i feel very posistive this month, ive had a spell cast by Mia-Angel and ive been using softcups from CD13-CD17 and only got conceive+ the other day so used that on CD16 n CD17, ino ur 18weeks but congrats on ur sticky baby :D!! did u do annything to help with geting ur bfp?xx


----------



## Shey

excuse me i never said the world revolves around me cause the world doesn't revolve around anyone! so instead of saying shit bout me why don't you girls get a life


----------



## Sweetmama26

Why don't you leave?


----------



## Loren

Shey said:


> excuse me i never said the world revolves around me cause the world doesn't revolve around anyone! so instead of saying shit bout me why don't you girls get a life

it wasnt the GIRLS who sed it it was me, and no u neva sed it but u act like it!!! leave the site shey no1 wants to no! y dnt u get a life and the hint!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies!

I'm so excited about adding more ladies to our wonderful thread! Welcome! :wave:

I think we should pray for Shey. And I think we should not respond to her. I wish I could stay and chat more, but my hubby and kids are waiting on me so we can go shoe shopping.

Talk to you later!


----------



## Loren

hi taebomama nice to meet u :) am sorry 4 reacting to shey but she just wynds me up but ur right am not gna clog this thread now shes not worth it.have fun shoe shopping!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya ladies, yeah i will join 2 if im welcome! Im diane, and ive been ntnp for 11 years and ttc for going into my 6th cycle. Im on cd15 and ovulating at the moment lol. Have been using preseed and also had a spell cast by mia angel. I sure need a little magic lol. Nice to be part of another thread! And shey honey, im sorry to dissapoint but we all have lives, and loving partners and homes. Maybe you should take a leaf out our books And get yourself a life. Though i doubt you are capable of changing. Changing takes focus and determination, to which you have neither. Good luck in your journey, to wherever that may be. Goodbye.


----------



## GossipGirly

hi loren, well no actually it was the only month I didnt use anything, we had tried preseed and conceive + but that month we thought we would just ditch them, I used my cbfm to track my peaks and luckily had bd'd 2 days before peak I dont know which one did but i suspect that one and it was just a spur of the moment bd not even thinking about ttc, I got my peak on the morning oh was very hungover and he thinks that the drunk spermies made the difference haha i didnt really temp that much just to confirm ovualation and from about 6-9 dpo. i was convinced i wasnt preg and tested bfn at 11dpo and didnt test for another week! I was a week late when i convinced myself to test and it was still a big shock! 

hi diane, iv seen a few of those spell thingys knocking around do u have to pay for them, seems a bit suspect to me xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma. Some people believe in god. I now believe in witchcraft. Dont i sound mad? Lol. There is a witch on here and she does spells for free. The ones loren and i got where bought on ebay but any money goes to charity. She has amazing feedback. Loads of people ttc 4 years get bfp after spell. Certainly gives lots of pma and that can only be a good thing! Congrats on your baby girlie :flower:


----------



## Loren

oooo very exciting!!!! glad u got ur bfp tho huni and congrats on ur little girly!!! xxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Sweetmama26 said:


> Why don't you leave?

Maybe you should?

Locked pending review.


----------



## Wobbles

I was going to remove the rubbish from this thread until I came across this



> I didn't agree with it but didn't want to say...the most I did was remove her from the front page weeks and weeks ago

Unfriendly and childish so if someone would like to reopen a welcoming thread with no rules to join in (it is an open forum) then please feel free.


----------

